#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-10
<ikonia> guys, request a tracker/eye be kept on the user zaxius
<ikonia> I refused to help him in pm due to him swearing at me and swearing in the main channel
<ikonia> he's logged off, but i suspect he'll be back
<senior> ola pessoal
<senior> * A conversar em #ubuntu-ops
<senior> * Tópico para #ubuntu-ops é: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Operators, please join #ubuntu-ops-monitor and help hunting down bugs in the FloodBots | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
<senior> * Tópico para #ubuntu-ops colocado por LjL a Tue Nov 27 01:39:16 2007
<senior> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
<senior> <senior> ola pessoal
<senior> * A conversar em #ubuntu-ops
<senior> * Tópico para #ubuntu-ops é: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Operators, please join #ubuntu-ops-monitor and help hunting down bugs in the FloodBots | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
<ikonia> what do you want
<ikonia> please stop that
<senior> * Tópico para #ubuntu-ops colocado por LjL a Tue Nov 27 01:39:16 2007
<senior> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
<senior> <senior> ola pessoal
<ikonia> senior: PLEASE stop
<senior> <senior> * A conversar em #ubuntu-ops
<senior> <senior> * Tópico para #ubuntu-ops é: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Operators, please join #ubuntu-ops-monitor and help hunting down bugs in the FloodBots | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
<ikonia> !ops
<senior> <senior> * Tópico para #ubuntu-ops colocado por LjL a Tue Nov 27 01:39:16 2007
<senior> <senior> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<senior> <senior> <senior> ola pessoal
<ikonia> phew
<ikonia> thanks
<LjL> what the
<ikonia> sorry, had to call
<ikonia> that was random
<nalioth> !pastebin | senior
<ubotu> senior: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> he's in an interesting group of channels
<LjL> senior, puedes terminar con esto por favor?
<senior> <senior> <senior> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-op
<senior> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<senior> ok
<senior> forgivme
<senior> vai encher outro
<senior> LjL, conheces ogmaciel ele invadiu meu pc
<senior> LjL, ele pode invadir meu computador?
<LjL> no senior no lo conozco, pero me parece estranho que un operador de canal y developer haga cosas como esta que dices
<senior> LjL, mas  sim e ele me confessou para ner os niks ke tive ke usar porcausa de una persona me pertubando
<senior> ljl una persona me pertubava e tive ke alterar meu nik e ele invadiu meu pc  e verificou isso
<LjL> senior, no sé... pero este canal no tiene nada que hacer con #ubuntu-br u otros canales portugueses... sino tienes logs de lo que pasó?
<senior> <senior> * Tópico para #ubuntu-ops é: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Operators, please join #ubuntu-ops-monitor and help hunting down bugs in the FloodBots | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
<senior> <senior> * Tópico para #ubuntu-ops colocado por LjL a Tue Nov 27 01:39:16 2007
<senior> <senior> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
<senior> <senior> <senior> ola pessoal
<senior> <senior> * A conversar em #ubuntu-ops
<senior> <senior> * Tópico para #ubuntu-ops é: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Operators, please join #ubuntu-ops-monitor and help hunting down bugs in the FloodBots | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
<LjL> not logs of *this*
<LjL> nalioth, he's started doing that in #gentoo-pt now
<nalioth> fine
<stdin> bantracker shows something similar to that in -us too
<LjL> although he's still pasting the #ubuntu-ops topic in there
<LjL> #gentoo-br
<LjL> #fedora-br
<stdin> I'm guessing ##debian-br next
<LjL> yeah it's the last one he's in
<LjL> but he hasn't started yet
<LjL> perhaps he did it already before i joined
<LjL> i was always in #ubuntu-br and #ubuntu-pt, but he didn't seem to do anything in there
<ikonia> LjL: you speak spanish, or was that bablefish ?
<LjL> ikonia, i know some basic spanish, and being italian certainly helps. the fact that he was speaking portuguese didn't help very much, though, and i did use babelfish to translate some of what he said, with scarce results
<LjL> i'm not sure whether he was saying someone *else* took his nickname and og then "invaded his computer"... or whatever.
<LjL> now he's highlighting me for "help" in several of those channels
<ikonia> LjL: impressive
<ikonia> yes, I saw your name in his flood
<LjL> jrib, around?
<elkbuntu> og wouldnt do something like that, so it's paranoia or bullcrapping
<ikonia> he was in #ubuntu about 20 minutes ago-ish
<jrib> LjL: somewhat, what's up?
<LjL> jrib, what do you think this guy meant?
<LjL> [01:35:07] <senior> LjL, conheces ogmaciel ele invadiu meu pc
<LjL> [01:35:38] <senior> LjL, ele pode invadir meu computador?
<LjL> [01:35:55] <LjL> no senior no lo conozco, pero me parece estranho que un operador de canal y developer haga cosas como esta que dices
<LjL> [01:36:39] <senior> LjL, mas  sim e ele me confessou para ner os niks ke tive ke usar porcausa de una persona me pertubando
<LjL> [01:37:30] <senior> ljl una persona me pertubava e tive ke alterar meu nik e ele invadiu meu pc  e verificou isso
<jrib> sounds like a troll
<no0tic> really troll, I agree
<LjL> jrib: that he does, since he spammed at least some 5 channels. but how was he claiming to be attacked? if he was?
<jrib> he just says his computer was "attacked" (compromised) by ogmaciel
<LjL> what with the nick?
<jrib> hmm?
<tonyyarusso> heh, amusing
<LjL> alterar meu nik?
<jrib> "he admitted that to "something" the nicks I had to use because someone was bothering me"
<jrib> "someone was bothering me and I had to change my nick and he invaded my pc and verified that"
<no0tic> jrib, it seems random speech
<no0tic> jrib, could "e verifcou isso" be "it happened"?
<jrib> I'm not familiar with that usage
<no0tic> you are the mother tongue, not me :) I was only born in brazil, not grew up there :)
<jrib> My guess he was banned, banned evaded, and got caught
<jrib> s/banned evaded/ban evaded
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> the "pc invasion" could be related to the op showing him that he had his IP address
<LjL> and the story would then kind of make sense
<ubotu> In ubotu, rubbs said: what is ubotu
<Myrtti> !bot > rubbs
 * GnuKemist needs some help getting OP level heightened in #ubuntu-br
 * GnuKemist  == Og Maciel
<nalioth> ahh, this business again
<Myrtti> hullo GnuKemist :-)
<GnuKemist> hello there Myrtti
<elkbuntu> nalioth, you should be able to understand what og is saying though :)
 * GnuKemist has spent the last 70 minutes dealing with channel hooligans
<nalioth> elkbuntu: i don't speak portugues
<elkbuntu> nalioth, you're lucky, GnuKemist speaks american
 * elkbuntu hugs og
<elkbuntu> how are the kiddies?
<GnuKemist> elkbuntu: hehehe
<GnuKemist> elkbuntu: doing great!
<GnuKemist> elkbuntu: the oldest turns 6 in a few days
<nalioth> elkbuntu: he wants a portugues speaking staffer to babysit -br
<GnuKemist> I would give someone else OP but I don't have the mojo
<elkbuntu> nalioth, oh, i didnt read what he said as meaning that
<GnuKemist> elkbuntu: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ogmaciel
<elkbuntu> GnuKemist, aww, they're gorgeous
<GnuKemist> elkbuntu: hehehe thanks
 * elkbuntu goes and sits in -br, even though she's not going to understand much
<GnuKemist> elkbuntu: check the ban list
<GnuKemist> nalioth, elkbuntu: thanks for being there... your support means a lot to me
<GnuKemist> night elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> GnuKemist, wanna let us know some bad words to look for?
<GnuKemist> elkbuntu: kinda hard since they all use slang
<no0tic> jenda, rob?
<no0tic> I would like to have a cloak for our italian LoCo channel bot ubot-it
<stdin> no0tic: you could get it an unaffiliated cloak, the council would have to approve an @ubuntu/bot cloak
<no0tic> stdin, I saw the wiki page about cloaks, our bot satisfies all the requirements, but there's no problem for an unaffiliated one too :)
<no0tic> s/saw/read
<stdin> no0tic: at least get an unaffiliated cloak for now, then ask a member of the council about an ubuntu cloak
<no0tic> ok
<Pici> LjL: was that an evade?
<LjL> Pici: more likely just a dynamic IP, but well, he really had no reason to think he had been unbanned
<LjL> since he refused to even join here
<ikonia> LjL: was that the guy from last night who wanted you in his own channel
<LjL> yeppers
<Pici> I think so...
<LjL> he dared join here, after all
<LjL> if just for, uhm, 8 seconds
<ikonia> ahhh
 * OgMaciel hugs elkbuntu good morning
<elkbuntu> hi :)
<OgMaciel> elkbuntu: I take you had a nice time babysitting?
<elkbuntu> i didnt see anything obnoxious, but then again, i dont understand 90% of what is said in there
<OgMaciel> :)
<LjL> spammer showed up again?
<OgMaciel> thanks again for doing that
<OgMaciel> LjL: yesterday I had a hard time
<LjL> so did we :)
<OgMaciel> LjL: I was forced to kick and ban 4 people to restore order
<OgMaciel> hmmm
<OgMaciel> must have been the moon
<OgMaciel> :)
<LjL> yeah well one of them decided he'd spam some 5 or 6 unrelated channels as a revenge
<OgMaciel> figures
<OgMaciel> :/
<ikonia> huss is back asking how to use ubotu
<ikonia> troll ?
<jpatrick> give him !usage > huss?
<LjL> nickspammer if nothing else
<LjL> did
<juano__> how do you become an #ubuntu operator ?
<Tm_T> juano__: why asking?
<Hobbsee> people are watching, and you get picked for doing good work, and being helpful and balanced.
<Hobbsee> ie, not by asking
<no0tic> 1) you don't ask to :)
<juano__> ahh ops are watching ok :P
<Pici> always watching....
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<juano__> nah i was just curious :)
<Tm_T> juano__: read that page, might reveal enough ;)
<juano__> thanks! yea i like helpin people in #ubuntu so i wondered in which other ways i could help
<nalioth> juano__: help in #kubuntu, too ?
<juano__> nalioth: yea... i go help there sometimes too... now im on gnome so im more on ubuntu than kubuntu :P, but sure
<Pici> juano__: there also Answers on launchpad too.
<juano__> thanks guys
<beuno> hello  :D   I've been getting an enormous amount of off-topic talk in #ubuntu-ar, and I've warned the same users over and over again  (~4-5 hours of random topics)
<beuno> what's the procedure here?
<no0tic> beuno, ban?
<no0tic> beuno, mute?
<beuno> no0tic, I've read about a nice /remove command for freenode
<beuno> but irssi doesn't like /remove
<no0tic> beuno, yes
<beuno> am I using it wrong?
<no0tic> beuno, irssi doesn't know about remove
<no0tic> beuno, you have to create an alias or to send a raw command to the server with /quote remove #chan nick reason
<no0tic> beuno, it's  better for you to create an alias like /alias remove quote remove $0 $1 :$2-
<beuno> no0tic, worked like a charm
<beuno> thanks  :D
<no0tic> beuno, ah, any "long reason" has to be preceded by a semicolon
<beuno> no0tic, as in /remove #chan nick long reason;?
<beuno> ah, remove doesn't ban people, they just rejoined and kept on talking
<no0tic> beuno, sorry, I meant ":" before "long reason"
<no0tic> beuno, yes, remove is a "friendly" kick
<no0tic> beuno, as you are a loco op you should join #ubuntu-irc, that is the right channel to talk about such things
<beuno> no0tic, aah, right, sorry, will do
<beuno> thanks again
<Myrtti> sidenote: didn't get the apartment
<PriceChild> aww :(
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> pessimist are never disappointed
<Myrtti> pessimists even
<PriceChild> hehe
<jdong> Myrtti: actually, we are when things go right.
<Myrtti> no, then it's a happy surprise
<jdong> lol you're an optimistic pessimist
<Pici> its like 'oh?'
<jenda> no0tic: hmm?
 * jenda got pung 7 hours ago :)
<Pici> Something about a bot cloak
<no0tic> jenda, ah yes a bot cloak :) but now the real owner is not here
<jenda> no0tic: :(
<jenda> once the owner comes, prod any active staffer :)
<no0tic> jenda, anyway stdin told me to request first an unaffiliated cloak for it, because irc concil must approve our bot before giving it an ubuntu one
<jdong> jenda: got pung? :P
<jdong> jenda: the Internet Verbiation Consortium ruled unanimously it's ping/pinged/pinged :P
<jenda> no0tic: that is correct
<no0tic> jdong, I think jenda is right, ping pung pong :)
<jenda> no0tic: what's the bot's nick, and who's the owner?
<jenda> no0tic: ping, pang, pung ;)
<Pici> ping pang pung
<jdong> no, ping pinged pinged.
<no0tic> jenda, ubot-it, the owner is twilight
 * jenda pinged jdong 
 * jdong was pinged by jenda 
<no0tic> sounds like a tongue-twister
<jenda> no0tic: yah, I need twilight to ask for it, then.
<jenda> jdong: you are wrong, as always.
 * Pici pinged PriceChild precariously 
<jdong> jenda: you are czech.
<PriceChild> Pici, what's up?
<jdong> PriceChild: you.
<Pici> PriceChild: er, nothing/
 * jdong ducks
<PriceChild> wrong
<PriceChild> the ceiling is
<PriceChild> and clouds
<PriceChild> the sky
<PriceChild> planes
<PriceChild> birds occasinoally
<jdong> PriceChild: not all planes
<no0tic> jenda, that's why I pung (pang? pinged?) you 6 hours ago :)
<jenda> PriceChild: no clouds in my beautiful city :)
<jenda> no0tic: :)
<PriceChild> jenda, something wrong iwth it then
<jdong> PriceChild: there's a few that don't stay up there
<PriceChild> stars
<PriceChild> the moon....
<PriceChild> "I am the moon"
<jdong> PriceChild: then we get hour long National Geographic specials! yay!
<PriceChild> "haha the imposter got munched down by jupiter like a kitkat"
<PriceChild> jdong, thankyou for that
<jdong> PriceChild: absolutely welcome. I'm sure you love watching them as much as I do :)
<PriceChild> of course
<PriceChild> Pici, how can I help?
<Pici> PriceChild: You could dance
<jdong> PriceChild: once I was watching an episode on a plane ride though, and the flight attendant asked me to shut it off....
<jdong> I thought that was rude.
<PriceChild> Pici, ok what I'm trying to say is.... WHY DID YOU PING ME?!?!?!?!?!? :P
<Pici> PriceChild: I was looking for another name that tounge twisted with pici pings
<jenda> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * jenda caps PriceChild :)
<PriceChild> Hello jenda :)
<jenda> heya ;)
<Pici> PriceChild: you may now return to your regularly scheduled programming
<PriceChild> By jenda :)
<PriceChild> *Bye
<jenda> byea :)
<Myrtti> poit
<jenda> wow, just found out I can't play .rm files :(
<jenda> heya, Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> I'm through with crying now, wow
<Myrtti> gosh I would've loved that apartment
 * Daviey slaps Myrtti 
<Myrtti> *puf*
<Myrtti> there, it's gone
<Daviey> It's not Panto yet!
<Seeker`> Myrtti: You didn't get it? :(
<Myrtti> nope
<Seeker`> aww
<no0tic> jenda, twilight is here :)
<jdong> no0tic: but but but.. it's still morning here
<jenda> no0tic: no, actually, the sun has been down for a few hours :)
<no0tic> jdong, here it's 7.23 pm
<jenda> ah, damn, jdong stole my joke :D
 * jenda highfives same-timezone-buddy no0tic 
<jenda> :D
<jdong> score 1 for jdong
<no0tic> lol :) well...
<twilight> ahahah...hello there :)
<jenda> twilight: so, ubot-it is your bot, and you want it unaff cloaked?
<twilight> jenda: it's the bot of #ubuntu-it-*, i'm the administrator :) yes, we believe that the bot respects all the conditions about bot cloaks
<jenda> ah
<jenda> I see
<nalioth> twilight: it needs an email address
<jenda> twilight: and can you make it PM me with the cloak request? :)
<jenda> indeed, it needs an email address, and I'd also recommend the master nick to be ubotit, to make a nicer cloak.
<twilight> uhm, the #ubuntu-it people will suffer :)
<twilight> ok
<jenda> twilight: no, nalioth just corrected me, the hyphen is ok.
<jenda> sorry :)
<twilight> np :)
 * jenda has come out of practice :(
<twilight> ok, than, we have to 1) set the email address 2) ubot-it has to query you (jenda)? (out of practice, too ;) )
<jenda> twilight: yep, that's teh best way to do it :)
<twilight> ok jenda, thanks. give me 2 minutes :)
<ubot-it> jenda: are you there? (sorry if you're busy, i want to be sure that you've seen the query ;) )
<nalioth> jenda is not the only staffer around, ubot-it twilight
<no0tic> nalioth, perfectly in time, he is just gone away for dinner :)
<jenda> no0tic: indeed!
<jenda> back now, sorry
 * jenda late, he sees...
<jenda> oh well
<PriceChild> Martinp23, hey, how can we help?
<Martinp23> Hi PriceChild :)
<Martinp23> I've just looking for the relevant bans so I can be more specific when I eventually ask.
<ST47_> 62;9;c/redraw
<ST47_> ...
<ST47_> Yeah, irssi is broken.
<ST47_> THere we go
<ST47_> Can one of you please unban *!*@hemlock.knams.wikimedia.org?
<PriceChild> Martinp23, give us the person and we can find them quicker
<PriceChild> one moment
<Pici> er.
<PriceChild> he went....
<Martinp23> PriceChild: It's ban nubmer 66 on the irssi list.  What ST47 said :)
<PriceChild> *!*@hemlock.knams.wikimedia.org ?
<Martinp23> That's the one.
<Martinp23> It's the wikimedia toolserver, all access restricted and such, so I can't see it being abusive at any point (and it's causing ST47 problems joining #ubuntu )
<PriceChild> Hmm nothing ont he bantracker
<Pici> Nothing? I see something
<PriceChild> Do you perhaps mean hemlock.ts.wikimedia.org ?
<PriceChild> rather than hemlock.knams.wikimedia.org ?
<PriceChild> (the only *wikimedia.org ban)
<Pici> I searched for hemlock
<Martinp23> PriceChild: Argh yes, sorry.
<PriceChild> Pici, hehe ;)
 * Martinp23 still hasn't got used to it, even though they changed the name several weeks ago :D
<PriceChild> Hmmmm I can't make sense of these logs.... bot attack it seems
<PriceChild> a user by the name of "NeM432" joins, then is kickbanned
<Pici> I wonder if its in my logs at all /me checks
<PriceChild> Seveas, are you around?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> hemlock is banned bacause ST47 is banned
<Seveas> he is not welcome with his foul mouth
<PriceChild> Martinp23, ^
<Martinp23> Seveas: Ahh.  There are 4 or 5 other users using irssi on the toolserver, so perhaps the ban could be adjusted to be slightly more specific?
<Seveas> no, he's threatened to simply change nick/ident
<Seveas> it's not our fault wikimedia hands trolls a shell account
<Martinp23> Really?  He could probably have easily evaded the ban by using his home account had he wanted to..
<ompaul> perhaps
<Seveas> he did, which was banned
<Pici> We don't take lightly to ban evasion.
<Seveas> ('t was the other way around actually)
<Martinp23> Ahh I see :\. (and understand the stance on ban evasion - I share it)
<Pici> Hm, seems it yes.
<ompaul> Martinp23, it is not the only place with such a ban
<nalioth> PriceChild: are we repelling boarders?
<ompaul> pity some people insist on trolling without thought to those who might be impacted, they care not for their friends or associates  methinks
<PriceChild> nalioth, no, I just -c'd as someone wanted to see if their client worked properly.... and now they're just playing
<PriceChild> will +c in 2 mins when i disappear
<Martinp23> ompaul: Mmm yes - I can understand why, at time.  I'm just really looking for an unban for the toolserver - I came here after someone mentioned the issue to me and it seemed to me like a possible mistake.
<Martinp23> Will it be OK if I send anybody who tells me that they're impacted by it to here, so that they can, if appropraite, get an exemption?
<Seveas> that's defintely ok
<Pici> Martinp23: If you're logged into the toolserver, can you just identify to your account and get your cloak? or does the toolserver mask serve another purpose?
<Seveas> Pici, cloaks don't defeat hostname bans
<Pici> Seveas: they dont? oh, news to me.
<Seveas> well, that's as far as I know
<ompaul> Pici, want to test ;-)
<Seveas> nalioth, can you comfirm/deny?
<PriceChild> I thought a hostname was a kind of cloak?
<Martinp23> Pici: Yes, strange that some people don't do that.  Perhaps it's a case of most users of the toolserver having a wikimedia cloak on their main nick, which would be redundant to the "wikimedia" in the host mask.
<nalioth> Seveas: confirmed
<PriceChild> i thought hostnames don't beat ip bans
<PriceChild> ah so it does that too
 * nalioth confirms that too much ban evasion leads to klines
<Martinp23> Pici: I mean "the wikimedia in the hostname of the toolserver" - it also probably gives those who use it a desire to show that they're using a wikimedia server (for whatever reason...). :)
<Pici> Righto
<no0tic> nalioth, excess flood is based on IP or nicks?
<nalioth> no0tic: excess flood is based on your clients output
<twilight> thanks nalioth
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: you can remove that
<tonyyarusso> ok
<Seeker`> erm... "DickShow_CAM" in #ubuntu...
<rmaj> hello
<rmaj> how to join #ubuntu ?
<nalioth> rmaj: type /j #ubuntu  < press enter key >
<rmaj> nalioth: you are banned from this channel
<rmaj> I used phrase making-love, but worded differently
<Seveas> --- Bans matching rmaj!n=rmaj@brz108.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl (rmaj)
<Seveas> --- *!*@brz108.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl
<Seeker`> does anyone else think that is an inappropriate nickname?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: yes, but I'm pondering whether to do anything about it until he actually says something
<no0tic> Seeker`, inappropiate nickname? why?
<no0tic> I don't get it
<Seeker`> it sounds to me like an offer to show his genitals on a webcam
<Seveas> Seeker`, which?
<Seeker`> Seveas: DickShow_CAM
<no0tic> Seeker`, aah
<Seeker`> I may just have a twisted mind, but I cant really think of an "innocent" alternative
<TheSheep> Seeker`: what if his name is Richard? ;)
<Seeker`> what exactly is he showing on cam? and why does it need to be advertised?
<TheSheep> Seeker`: maybe the CAM stands for 'camouflage'? ;)
<TheSheep> thus, he's not advertising, he's hiding
<nalioth> he's not idle
<Seeker`> yeah, cause the best way of hiding is to say "LOOK AT ME! I'M HIDING!"
<TheSheep> Seeker`: yu wanted alternative interpretations, sorry, that's the best I can think of
<Seeker`> i'm sure there are numerous innocent alternatives that are incredibly unlikely :P
<nalioth> well, it's gone now
<Tm_T> rmaj_: when did I kick you?
<rmaj_> Tm_T: dunno
<rmaj_> Tm_T: well someone did
<Mez|OnAir> check the bantracker!
<Tm_T> rmaj_: I didn't, I'm sure
<rmaj_> so why I can't join #ubuntu
<Tm_T> I cannot say
<Tm_T> also I'm busy, sory I can't help you now ->
<stdin> "2007-12-10T21:14:52 <rmaj> #kde says that the gayass dialog when pressing (physical) power button is ubuntu's fault. where can I configure it to just shutdown?>"  that is why you were banned from #ubuntu
<rmaj_> stdin: ah
<rmaj_> ok next time I would just say stupid dialog
<ompaul> mc44, you called
<ompaul> how can we help you
<mc44> ompaul: you could fix my crappy router ;)
<ompaul> don't think so
<ompaul> see keith chegwin for swap shop
<LjL> i route my packets using a railway switch
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu (Bomfunk)
<LjL> was it just me, or did chanserv take like half a geological era to respond?
<LjL> pff
<Pici> pfft
<LjL> pfffffft!
 * Pici wipes off his glasses
<Pici> yuck
<ikonia> `
<no0tic> hi LjL
<LjL> boo
 * no0tic 30h without sleeping and going on
<LjL> if that suits you
<no0tic> nobody to remove or ban today, what a boring day for me
 * Seeker` hasn't removed or banned anyone in ages
<LjL> well when that happens, i just *make* it stop
<LjL> like this
<Tm_T> ...
<LjL> uhm i think a channel just disappeared from my list, but i'm not sure which one
<no0tic> LjL, uhm.. probably the worst I could choose
<LjL> ah. indeed.
<LjL> but /me is forgetful and forgiving
<LjL> (not)
<no0tic> you calmed my op thirst, thanks
<LjL> yw
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-11
<kahrytan> I hate ubuntu ops
<LjL> hello to you too
<Pici> kahrytan: oh.  okay.
<kahrytan> You guys love to pick on me
<LjL> and if i had to second-guess you like you're doing with us, i'd say you've got some kind of victim complex
<kahrytan> huh.. that didnt make sense.
<ikonia> not this guy again
<LjL> kahrytan: perhaps it was my english
<LjL> anyway, it was sarcasm, so not really important
<nalioth> i'm not sure "you guys" is accurate
<kahrytan> I hate being picked on.
<ikonia> nalioth: you "people" more PC
<LjL> we're people?
<Pici> kahrytan: Honestly, I havent been following what your bans are about, but we dont do these type of things for no reason.
<ikonia> LjL: just about
<LjL> ubotu, say something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say something - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> Today was no reason though.
<nalioth> ikonia: i don't know who kahrytan is.  i don't think i'm included in his "you guys" group
<Pici> kahrytan: I believe that your ban was not lifted and you were banned for evasion.
<kahrytan> nalioth➲  i'll exclude you
<ikonia> nalioth: past experience suggests "you exist" so "your included"
<kahrytan> I evaded? yeah. No I didn't
<nalioth> my point is that not everyone in here knows who you are or anythbing about you
<LjL> kahrytan, perhaps you didn't and it was simply your ISP changing stuff
<kahrytan> Pici➲  I just went to sleep one night, and woke up able to enter.
<LjL> still, you were not "banned" today except from a strictly technical point of view
<LjL> you were *already* banned
<kahrytan> So, you just messed up  then LjL
<LjL> uhm, no kahrytan.
<LjL> you changed your IP address.
<kahrytan> My isp did
<kahrytan> not my fault
<LjL> and?
<LjL> you were banned, your ban wasn't lifted
<LjL> so you're still banned
<LjL> that seems quite logical to me, whether or not it was your ISP's fault
<kahrytan> You just didnt realize people do have dynamic ips
<kahrytan> and your ban was rather dumb too
<LjL> i do realize that, unfortunately i have to
<kahrytan> You did it to pick on me
<ikonia> </bored>
<LjL> kahrytan, i agree with ikonia. your attitude is far from constructive, i don't think i'm going on with this so-called conversation.
<Pici> %btlogin
<kahrytan> I dont have an attitude.
<kahrytan> Just saying ops here like to ban me after I have stopped doing what they told me to stop.
<kahrytan> which is rather stupid and pointless
<kahrytan> LjL➲  you do realize I am complaining?
<LjL> yes kahrytan. complains taken into consideration.
<Pici> Just for my own reference, this is regarding the harrassment issue in -offtopic?
<kahrytan> Sorta ...
<kahrytan> which I did stop when asked.
<LjL> yes Pici, although it got intermixed with the fact that he re-appeared today with a different address, as you know
<ikonia> LjL: please don't discount the attitude towards you and ompaul
<LjL> ikonia, what attitude? oh wait, you mean the attitude he refused to show in the appropriate channels, like for instance this one
<kahrytan> LjL➲  which isnt my fault
<LjL> though i see that's being amended
<ikonia> LjL: yes and the way he did that,
<LjL> kahrytan, you keep implying things i'm not saying
<kahrytan> Whats being amended?
<LjL> the fact that you didn't complain in the appropriate channels
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> LjL: can I tell you again how much I like the floodbots
<ikonia> looks like they are very effective
<LjL> Pici: perhaps i should make the time window shorrter though, i suspect mullcom_ wasn't really a victim
<nalioth> i suspect otw
<Pici> LjL: why not, his quit time looks correct here
<nalioth> lag is suspect
<LjL> Pici: one second late here, after nalioth's kill
<Pici> Its all at :03 here.
<kahrytan> LjL➲  I am complaining in proper channels
<LjL> kahrytan: indeed, that's what i'm saying. you weren't yesterday, you've fixed that now. although, it is my personal opinion that the way you're doing it isn't doing yourself a favor
<kahrytan> LjL➲  I wasnt complaining yesterday
<LjL> uhm well, no, you weren't complaining - on any officially logged channel, that is
<LjL> but you and i know you were complaining
<kahrytan> LjL➲ that wasnt a compliant.
<LjL> ok then.
<kahrytan> LjL➲ thats just me trying to solve a problem you got with me
<LjL> well, matter of definitions. doesn't much matter i guess
<kahrytan> I just know i'm being unfairly treated by ops.
<LjL> then articulate your problem with me/us in a logical and civil manner. although perhaps it's already a bit late for that now... but that's what, in my opinion, you should have done to begin with.
<kahrytan> LjL➲  I just did
<LjL> oh. well, i think i mistook it for a meaningless rant, sorry.
<LjL> i must be a bit tired
<kahrytan> LjL➲  Yesterday was an attempt to solve problem with just you. Now I am taking to it to a group
<kahrytan> On the one hand, No one here really gives a crap what I say. Which proves my point, I'm being unfairly treated.
<LjL> it proves it to your own mind. if i had to guess, i'd say if anything it shows how starting a complain with "i hate ubuntu ops" is unlikely to attract sympathy.
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: I applaude your patience...  goodnight...
 * LjL wonders if Jack's appearance here was somehow related :)
<kahrytan> LjL➲ I read that as, " I don't give a crap what you say"
<LjL> well, i can't and won't speak of anybody else. as far as i am personally concerned, i can confirm that at this stage, no, i really don't give a crap what you say. have a good day
<kahrytan> Which you prooved my point
<kahrytan> i'll stay here til everyone realizes they are treating people in fairly.
<kahrytan> which goes against the name Ubuntu
<LjL> kahrytan, however i urge you to read the channel topic
<kahrytan> Why?
<kahrytan> I ready but why ?
<kahrytan> I did read it?
<LjL> "The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel"
<kahrytan> i'm not idling
<LjL> no, you seemed to express your intention to however
<kahrytan> No I didn't
<kahrytan> Idling = Away from Keyboard. I am still physically waiting for more people to be active.
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (lovedeatm)
<kahrytan> and You also just prooved, LjL, that Ops do abuse me by kicking me
<magnetron> hello LjL, you invited me
<kahrytan> How do I get ops to stop abusing me and treating me unfairly?
<LjL> magnetron, yes i did, as you were mentioned in another channel and, as i understand it, accused of something
<magnetron> LjL: i only saw that you invited me. what am i accused of, and by whom?
<Tm_T> kahrytan: what I have seen, noone have treated you unfairly
<stdin> lovedeatm_: care to explain why you did "[01:14]  <lovedeatm_> "<<<!ops | magnetron>>>>>" <----explain this i have a vendetta"  ?
<kahrytan> Again, abuse by ops.
<Tm_T> kahrytan: disagreed
<lovedeatm_> kicked me for doing pasting without warning...pissed me off cuz i didnt know
<lovedeatm_> ive done it before nobody told me i wasnt allowed to do it
<lovedeatm_> he pmed me about the copy bin
<Tm_T> mmm
<lovedeatm_> and then kicked me that was it
<lovedeatm_> i dont thik it was fair
<LjL> lovedeatm_, magnetron didn't kick you, i did.
<lovedeatm_> according to the logs when i scrolled back he atcivated it..so i accuse him
<lovedeatm_> [Mon Dec 10 2007] [20:11:17] <magnetron> !ops | lovedeatm
<Tm_T> you can't accuse him
<LjL> lovedeatm_, that was a call to operators, then operators are called to judge the call.
<LjL> and lovedeatm_, i kicked/banned you seeing you were flooding the channel, then read it more carefully and realized it wasn't a malicious flood - just a flood - and unbanned you. how were you harmed?
<lovedeatm_> ok well i don't know that im very extremely new to linux meanwhile why do you think ti was fair to kick me and as fast
<lovedeatm_> it was literly like you had some kinda auto kick thinkg goin on
<elkbuntu> lovedeatm_, the kick and ban stopped the flood, it was not entirely meant to hurt you. it's common practice
<Tm_T> lovedeatm_: I think LjL just admitted he made a mistake ;)
<lovedeatm_> agian i don't know this...and all is forgiven
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, no, it's common practice to kb to stop a flood
<lovedeatm_> i made a mistake to and im srry as well
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: yes, I know
<LjL> Tm_T: not really, no. things scroll fast, especially when a flood is ongoing, so banning and *then* reading is a practice i don't discourage
<Tm_T> LjL: I know, what I meant, you realised you can lift ban immediately, I misworded, sorry
<LjL> lovedeatm_, it's alright for all i'm concerned. i do suggest that you don't accuse people like that, though... if you're new, try to understand how things work - that doesn't mean you should shut up if you feel you're being treated unfairly, but semi-random accusations aren't good either
<lovedeatm_> i understand..but it wasnt well i gues it was semi random but yeah ok
<lovedeatm_> well thanks ill know that for now on
<elkbuntu> lovedeatm_, have you been shown the guidelines?
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LjL> lovedeatm_, feel free to join this channel and ask, if anything isn't clear to you
<lovedeatm_> no everything is clear...thank you
<lovedeatm_> ims sorry for flooding i didnt know
<lovedeatm_> you were jsut doing your job
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<lovedeatm_> lol wow i see what you mean
<LjL> heh
<elkbuntu> LjL, i think the floodbots got it right :)
<LjL> elkbuntu, they certainly did. pity there weren't enough ACTIONs to actually make them start banning
<LjL> i'd have liked to see that
<magnetron> those floodbots seem pretty smart
<elkbuntu> LjL, baby steps. it's great just having the warning when we're not looking in the channel
<nalioth> stdin: did you not see myself and LjL set modes just before that started?
<Tm_T> magnetron: can I ask who you are and why you are here? just curious :)
<LjL> well i wasn't looking anymore to be honest, i thought +rR would kill it
<LjL> Tm_T, i invited magnetron here since he was called into cause because of a ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> ah, roger
<stdin> nalioth: yep, but if I call ops then it's less likely 10 people will simultaneously
<magnetron> i'm glad the issue i was called here for was resolved so easily. Tm_T, i am here LjL invited me
<Tm_T> magnetron: hi and welcome to eaglesnest
<magnetron> i think i'll leave now LjL
<magnetron> Tm_T: ty
<lovedeatm> yeah srry magnetron
<lovedeatm> lataz peeps
<magnetron> lovedeatm: cu
<LjL> magnetron, sure, i think the issue seems settled now
<elkbuntu> LjL, why did you think it would kill it? previous mass joins have shown that they simply do their spam with what they've managed to get in
<LjL> only if they're registered elkbuntu
<LjL> which i (stupidly, if you want) assumed they weren't
<nalioth> these were all registered, too
<elkbuntu> LjL, with bots, i find it's best to assume the worst. i think nalioth would agree
<nalioth> er, they _were_ registered
<mneptok> y0 p33pz lol 5houtz 2 h0mez rofl lataz
<Tm_T> mneptok: ok, I marry you
<Tm_T> ummm, what?
<LjL> nalioth, i know, i said i *assumed* they weren't. it clearly showed to be a wrong assumption
 * nalioth spilled some bleach in nickservs notebook
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Just a quick note.. I had no vested interest in your discussion...  Just stopped in on my way out to say goodnight..
<LjL> heh ok :) goodnight
<mneptok> and a hug?
 * LjL now steps back
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure.. I give great hugs...  ask my wife of 30 years...
<mneptok> Jack_Sparrow: she stopped returning my ephone calls ~30 years ago
<ubotu> In ubotu, atoponce said: no ops-#ubuntu-us is <reply> Help: atoponce etank jono nixternal pleia2 zelut
<rabidweezle> please test me for the dcc exploit
<rabidweezle> I was sent to some channel for it
<rabidweezle> just got on my pc and followed the instructions
<nalioth> guess not
<nalioth> rabidweezle: have you restarted your client after making the changes?
<rabidweezle> yep
<rabidweezle> :/
<rabidweezle> I'm using xchat
<rabidweezle> I set the port to the different port
<rabidweezle> 8001
<nalioth> and you restarted it?
<rabidweezle> looks like it reset itself
<rabidweezle> :/
<nalioth> no
<nalioth> click the [X] in the upper right corner
<rabidweezle> I went back into the settings and it reverted
<nalioth> the client has to be restarted after changing the port
<rabidweezle> try it now?
<rabidweezle> looks like it sticked
<nalioth> let's see
<rabidweezle> it's beyond bull that we have to do this
<rabidweezle> * Received a malformed DCC request from nalioth.
<rabidweezle> * Contents of packet: DCC SEND THISISNOTATESTOFTHESYSTEM
<nalioth> rabidweezle: DO NOT DO THAT
 * nalioth headdesks
<rabidweezle> do what?
<stdin> don't copy and paste it back
<nalioth> you just attacked everyone in this channel  :(
<rabidweezle> omg
<rabidweezle> how in the heck
<rabidweezle> sorry :(
<rabidweezle> didn't know
<rabidweezle> :)
<rabidweezle> I mean :(
<nalioth> lucky for us, we're all immune
 * rabidweezle nods nods
<nalioth> rabidweezle: you can rejoin #ubuntu now, and thanks for putting up with us
<rabidweezle> ok
<rabidweezle> so is that exploit the server's fault?
<nalioth> no
<stdin> no, it's your routers fault :) but switching port works around that
<nalioth> it's your router softwares doing
<rabidweezle> my router is a laptop
<rabidweezle> hooked to a hotspot
<rabidweezle> so it's their router's fault
<rabidweezle> lol
<rabidweezle> is there a way to fix the router? (I can login to it)
<stdin> if there is an update to it's firmware then it *may* have a fix, but it may not
<nalioth> there is about a 50% success rate with new firmware
<rabidweezle> I shouldn't mess with it's firmware since well, I just can't knock on my neighbor's door and go, "Can you reset your router?"
<rabidweezle> hehe
<nalioth> resetting the port is the surefire method, anyway
<rabidweezle> for sure
<rabidweezle> thanks for keeping us informed, and death to the trolls that are doing this to us
<rabidweezle> but WHY would they attack us?
<rabidweezle> I mean, it's not like it don't auto-rejoin... ...and we are just the nice opensource guys
<rabidweezle> unless microsoft hired alot of 9 year old hackers *starts a conspiracy theory*
 * rabidweezle stops and just toddles off to the offtopic channel
<rabidweezle> thanks again
<TheFishy> hello u guys think i have some sort of dcc bug on my router....
<TheFishy> i have read the fix but i want to know more about it
<stdin> TheFishy: just wait for an ubuntu op to wake up
<TheFishy> well i just want to know more about it... do u know about it?
<stdin> what do you want to know?
<TheFishy> well is the exploit just purely from connecting through the 6667 port?
<stdin> no, it's a bug in your routers software
<stdin> connecting on a different port is a workaround to that
<TheFishy> my routers software? its a netgear with the highest firmware
<stdin> well it has a bug, one they haven't bothered to fix
<TheFishy> what can happen if i dont fix it?
<stdin> when someone attacks #ubuntu it will force your connection to the server to drop
<mneptok> it can be exploited
<stdin> all the exploit is, is it will disconnect you
<TheFishy> i haven't been dropped from this server yet...
<stdin> and then you'll be banned from #ubuntu and sent to #ubuntu-read-topic when that happens
<stdin> if you were sent to #ubuntu-read-topic, then it was
<stdin> "[00:39]  <-- TheFishy has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))"
<stdin> (time's in UTC)
<TheFishy> that was just peer...
<TheFishy> peer always restarts people
<stdin> you are the peer :)
<TheFishy> O_o
<TheFishy> hmm
<stdin> it means your router reset the connection suddenly
<ubotu> etank called the ops in #ubuntu-us ()
<Vorian> disregard ^
<TheFIshy> ok so i installed new firmware
<TheFIshy> any way to test this exploit?
<nalioth> TheFIshy: sure
<nalioth> TheFIshy: guess you need to switch to port 8001
<TheFIshy> ugh lame is this on all irc servers
<nalioth> TheFIshy: this is in your router
<TheFIshy> that makes no sense
<TheFIshy> what ports do i block to stop it?
<Pici> he could block 6667 and 8001, that would work /me snickers
<ubotu> In ubotu, nealmcb said: !mail server is <reply> Ubuntu provides mail client and mail server software of all kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation or with the tasksel" command. See also  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<nealmcb> I'm teaching ubotu about some server stuff, which the server team has been discussing recently - see the "factoids" section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Roadmap
<nealmcb> The next server team meeting is at 16:00 UTC later today.  I'm headed to bed now and will part here, but I'll stay logged in overnight if you want to leave a message.  Thanks!
<Kagar> LjL -- how long was my ban set for?
<Kagar> ..or if any of the other ops know? ... :(
<Kagar> may I be allowed to join Ubuntu-offtopic again?
<Gary> Kagar, LjL set the ban, I cannot see why
<PriceChild> kahryten has gone to the ML btw. (nalioth ljl mneptok)
<PriceChild> <bqmassey> in #ubuntu.... asking for help compiling a porn dialer
<Gary> lol
 * Hobbsee wishes people would actually read the topics, and not act surprised when they get punished for not following them.
<Gary> wheres the topic again?
 * Hobbsee beats Gary
<Gary> mmm
<Gary> help, help, I'm being repressed!
<ubotu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia>  morning
<ikonia> afternoon actually , just
 * jussi01 sighs at the guy on the ML...
<elkbuntu> jussi01, yeah, we saw. we suspect it's probably a freenode issue now
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ahhh... k Just read up and saw PriceChild's comments
<elkbuntu> yeah, i spoke with him in PM about it already
<Seeker`> why is it a freenode issue now?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, he decided to flood a staffer
<PriceChild> Seeker`, then k-lined
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Gary> whats the linky to the ban tracker?  (and is it working right at the mo?)
<Seeker`>  @btlogin
<PriceChild> Seeker`, ubotu gets rid of spaces no?
<elkbuntu>  !ping
<ubotu> pong
<elkbuntu> no
<Gary> @btlogin I don't think this works for me?
<ubotu> Invalid arguments for btlogin.
<Seeker`> I didn't get a pm from ubotu
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Gary> @btlogin
<Daviey> @btlogin
<Gary> yeah, the bot hates me - <ubotu> Error: Authntication failed
<elkbuntu> the bantracker is moody at the best of times
<Gary> damit, thats one more, and thats a bot... :'(
<elkbuntu> Gary, he hates us all equally, if that helps any?
<Gary> I wanted to look at Kagar's ban notes
<Seeker`> Gary: is there anything specific you want to know?
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<PriceChild> Gary, do you have a login to the bantracker?
<Gary> PriceChild, nope :'(
<PriceChild> as in did seveas turn it on for you?
<Gary> no
<PriceChild> Gary, poke him next time you see him to then
<Gary> will do
<Seveas> no, you can't have a pony
<ikonia> Seveas: are you dishing out coal ?
<elkbuntu> no, pony dung
<elkbuntu> it may or may not be fossilised
<ikonia> either way a generous offer from Seveas
<Gary> Seveas, but I wanna pony
<ikonia> I want doesn't get
<Gary> meh
<Gary> yay pony
<Myrtti> hihi
<Pici> Hi!
<Gary> donkey donkey donkey
<ikonia> badger badger badger
<Hobbsee> MUSHROOM MUSHROOM
<Hobbsee> !
<ikonia> ha ha,just seen Hobbsee's kick message
 * Gary cries
<ikonia> I missed that first time
 * Pici pats ikonia 
<ikonia> sorry, I'm clearly slow
<ikonia> Pici: although the pat is appriciated
<Gary> Hobbsee is just a big 'orrid bully
<Tm_T> .
<Gary> see
<Gary> I refer you, kind sir/madam to the /topic of #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> bad hobbsee, repressing gary. go sit in a corner
<Gary> lol
<Gary> boring
<ikonia> repressed in a Python style ?
<Hobbsee> ROFL!
<ikonia> a bit of fun to lighten the day
<ikonia> nice
<Gary> I wish to make a complaint
 * Pici files Gary in triplicate
<Gary> I feel that the bantracker might have slighty un justified bans :p
 * Gary got scared when he searched for Gary/GazzaK
<ubotu> In ubotu, nealmcb said: !JeOS is <reply> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances.  See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<Pici> !jeos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jeos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> it really means just enough operating system?
<nealmcb> yup
<Pici> yes iirc
<Daviey> LjL: yes
 * LjL refuses to add the factoid due to the hideously horrid name
<Pici> !JeOS is <reply> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
 * Daviey suggests LjL stops being an authorised add-er then :)
 * LjL thinks he has a right to not add factoids he finds ugly
<ikonia> Pici: what do you class as a virualised appliance ?
<LjL> ikonia: anything that needs a buzzword
 * Pici shrugs
<ikonia> fair enough
<ikonia> never heard that term
<ikonia> I was thinking like a virtualised palm pilot or something like that
<ikonia> or a video recorder
<LjL> ikonia i think vmware mostly started the term
<LjL> with player
<ikonia> so a nonsense phrase then
<nealmcb> I've got a bunch of other factoids at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Roadmap for the server team.  Mathias said to put the ones that are ready in now, and update later as necessary.  Should I add them, or ask you to do it and the updates?
<LjL> ikonia, mostly. the idea, i think, is that you have systems that do something pretty specific (the typical example is a web browsing kiosk) running on a VM to avoid messing up with the real machine
<ikonia> LjL: an interesting though, but seeing as unusal kit like that normally has problems due to the hardware, virtualisation doesn't seem a good resource to me
<LjL> nealmcb, i'm going to review and add in #ubuntu-bots (to avoid people crying "spam" in here)
<nealmcb> LjL: cool
<LjL> ikonia, you're the past, virtual appliances are the future. 'nuff said
 * ikonia retires
<nealmcb> see you later.....
<nealmcb> (and in bot-land)
<nalioth> Pici: you can pull that last ban
<Pici> nalioth: thanks for the update
<nalioth> jrib: they're all being klined
<jrib> ah
<Pici> nalioth: this happening across freenode? or just here?
<nalioth> afaik #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-kernel, FlashBiker said: ubotu: so there is no kernel that supports my hardware?
<Myrtti> !bot > FlashBiker
<Pici> !bot > FlashBiker
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> gotcha
<Myrtti> Pici: hrmh
<jpatrick> lorddarkpat_ and deuryte are beening quite rowdy on #kubuntu, stuff like: AOL sucks! winblows!
<Pici> Amaranth: do you have alacarte on hilight? or just happen to be watching?  (I know you made it)
<jpatrick> should I !language them?
<Pici> jpatrick: !offtopic, !ettiquite
<Pici> etiquette actually (oops)
<Amaranth> Pici: yeah, it's on highlight
<Pici> Just curious
<jpatrick> Pici: too late!
<Amaranth> so is willow
<Amaranth> i should probably put compiz and fusion in there too
<Pici> I think you'll regret that
<Amaranth> oh, right, i'm in #compiz-fusion
 * Amaranth drops that
<Amaranth> i wish i could do per-channel highlights
 * ikonia patches x-chat for per-channel
 * Pici needs to fix his 'troll' hilight, it keeps picking up words like 'controller'
<ikonia> potential troll mindshift
<ikonia> can someone check if he has history
 * Pici checks
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> he's getting more relevant, perhaps I'm wrong
<LjL> no history
<ikonia> he's getting a bit more "with it" now
<ikonia> very random and argumentative before
<ikonia> just checking
<ikonia> ta
<nalioth> 'no history' means nothing when new nicks are just an enter key away
<ikonia> no, but it never hurts to check before jumping to a conflusion
<ikonia> he's early comments suggested he'd come in for a fight
<ikonia> his
<ikonia> hence the check
<LjL> well when i implement mindreading i'll be able to help better
<ikonia> but then he started to get with it a bit more with it
<ikonia> ahh I see Pici has picked up on it too
<Pici> LjL: presumably so he can prove that you are picking on him.
<LjL> Pici: right channel to say that in, surely.
<Pici> Or at least thats my guess.
<LjL> also, surely i insisted for him to join -ops rather than keeping PM'ing me for precisely that reason
<LjL> yet he kept refusing
<LjL> i'm going for dinner, please make sure he doesn't stay offtopic on #ubuntu for very long
<Pici> Surely.
<pieisgood4589> Hi
<pieisgood4589> I need help.
<pieisgood4589> I tried to connect to the "#ubuntu"
<pieisgood4589> channel
<pieisgood4589> but its not letting me
<pieisgood4589> It says I'm blocked when I've never connected to that channel before.
<ompaul> let me look
<pieisgood4589> Ok
<pieisgood4589> Thank you
<pieisgood4589> Hello?
<pieisgood4589> Are you still there?
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> let me look
<pieisgood4589> Ok, thanks again.
<ompaul> please wait a min or two - have to wait for a machine to work
<pieisgood4589> Thank you again.
<ompaul> trying to find a ban
<ompaul> do you want to try and join can't see anything obvious at the moment
<pieisgood4589> Ok
<ompaul> were you trying with that nick?
<pieisgood4589> Yes
<ompaul> I can't see a reason for you not being able to get in
<pieisgood4589> ok...
<ompaul> I'll look again
<pieisgood4589> hmmm
<pieisgood4589> I don't know why
<pieisgood4589> It keeps saying "Cannot join #ubuntu (you are banned)
 * ompaul goes to look at the ban list again
<pieisgood4589> Ok
<ompaul> I can't find a ban that matches you in any way
 * ompaul prods some other ops
<Gary> there isn't one for *@*.verison.net is there :p
<ompaul> there will be one for gary@planetearth real soon :P
<Gary> meh
<ompaul> Gary, have a look I can't see a thing
<ompaul> pieisgood4589, kinda hard to remove a ban if you can't find it :-(
<pieisgood4589> Oh.
<pieisgood4589> Can you check if anything else is wrong?
<pieisgood4589> Anything at all?
<pieisgood4589> Or should I contact other help?
<ompaul> pieisgood4589, other such as? we control the gateway and I can't see your nick in *any* list or any other part of your id
<ompaul> pieisgood4589, got a ubuntu live cd?
<pieisgood4589> Yes
<Gary> I cannot see any ban which jumps out either ompaul
<Gary> pieisgood4589, have you been able to connect?
<ompaul> care to boot your machine from that and then try to join - if you get in let me know it will give me something more specific to look at
<pieisgood4589> OK
<pieisgood4589> One moment
<pieisgood4589> Ok
<pieisgood4589> I am connected in the Live CD
<pieisgood4589> But I can't connect to #ubuntu with my installed system
<pieisgood4589> I don't know why
<stdin> you seem to have a different hostname than before
<pieisgood4589> Hmmm
<pieisgood4589> This time i used GAIM, last time I used XChat
<pieisgood4589> Would that make a difference?
<stdin> no, that wouldn't effect it
<pieisgood4589> OK
<mc44> er... you changed from verizon to comcast
<mc44> that might do it :)
<pieisgood4589> OH
<pieisgood4589> OK
<pieisgood4589> I connected to the wrong Wireless network
<pieisgood4589> One moment
<ompaul> and drop the pie is good stuff might be useful
<pieisgood4581> OK
<pieisgood4581> Here we go
<pieisgood4581> Now I'm connected to the same network
<pieisgood4581> And I'm banned
<pieisgood4581> Still banned...
<pieisgood4581> Even in the LiveCD
<ompaul> okay that points to the IP
<pieisgood4581> ...
 * ompaul goes again 
<pieisgood4581> Lol
<ompaul> ban took place in october
<ompaul> that was strange
<pieisgood4581> Oh...
<pieisgood4581> And I'm still banned?
<ompaul> you can reboot I will remove the ban - however
<pieisgood4581> ...
<pieisgood4581> What
<ompaul> just understand
<ompaul> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ompaul> or
<pieisgood4581> OK
<ompaul> !guidelines | they are usefl
<ubotu> they are usefl: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pieisgood4581> I'll take a look. Thank you very much.
<LjL> ompaul: so it was a ban on the very same IP?
<ompaul> it was
<pieisgood4589_> It says I am banned after just joining the channel
<ompaul> pieisgood4589_, you were told you were offtopic -- it is a tech support channel not a chat channel
<pieisgood4589_> It says that I was banned by "ompaul"
<pieisgood4589_> ?
<pieisgood4589_> Oh...
<pieisgood4589_> Sorry...
<ompaul> * [h4x0r7h1s] (n=h4x0r7h1@static-70-17-254-78.bltmmd.east.verizon.net): purple
<ompaul> that ip is not getting back
<ompaul> for a while
<mc44> ompaul: he's in offtopic ;)
<ompaul> mc44, I only banned him from #ubuntu
<ompaul> I don't play chasing
 * mc44 chases ompaul
 * somerville32 hugs mc44 
 * ompaul stands stock still
<LjL> ompaul, err, except it wasn't the *same* ip. i was just scanning for people on east.verizon.net, and his nickname looked interesting.
<ompaul> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ikonia> pirate paul ?
<ompaul> ikonia, na
<ikonia> thought it was arrrrrrr me hearty
<LjL> ompaul, i'll be more verbose next time i paste an address :P
<ompaul> LjL, I am blind this evening
 * ikonia flicks the V's at ompaul 
<ompaul> ikonia, it will take more than vs
<ikonia> ;)
 * LjL flicks the W's at ompaul
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> LjL: please don't use language like W's, this is a family friendly channel
<LjL> www
<ikonia> !ohmy | ljl
<ubotu> ljl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> ;)
<ompaul> but not ompaul friendly
<ompaul> you could not cope with that
<ompaul> :P
<ikonia> everywhere is ompaul friendly
<ikonia> you are a national treasure
<somerville32> 0_o
<ompaul> ikonia, the only ompaul in village
<LjL> www.os-ohmy.com
 * ompaul rofl
<ompaul> ikonia, I just worked out another gag in that tv program - village people
<ompaul> ....
<ompaul> ohhhhhh nooooooooooo
 * ompaul head desks
<ikonia> :(
<ikonia> your status as a national treasure is in jepordy
<ompaul> ikonia, it is funny
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> I'll take your word
<ikonia> explain
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7Njt92wgmU
<ompaul> ikonia, in my mind it happens this way anyway
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> ikonia, ?
<ompaul> ikonia, you know I was just wondering, kinda sorta having a think, as you might think that I might think, and I want to know, since when am I an sql command string?
<ompaul> explain that!
<LjL> doing it for you
<ompaul> no thanks
<LjL> (how come i could see you speaking anyway)
<ompaul> voiced
<LjL> ah whops right.
<ompaul> oppage
<LjL> well no you weren't opped, but you were definitely voiced
<ikonia> does voicing overwrite ban ?
<jdong> mute
<jdong> you cna't mute a voiced person
<ikonia> overrule I should say
<ikonia> ahh
<crdlb> you can't ban a voiced person either
<ikonia> really
<ikonia> so if you ban and kick a voiced person can he re-join
<crdlb> no
<ikonia> ahhh because he's not got voice untli he joins
<Myrtti> merh
<ompaul> Myrtti, as in here
<jdong> crdlb: what do you mean, you can't ban a voiced person?
<jdong> they can't exactly get back in after you kick em :)
<crdlb> I mean that they can still speak even with a full ban
<jdong> crdlb: ah, ok, I guess what I'm calling mute is what you call ban
<LjL> that's what he means
<jdong> wait, if you're not voiced, you can't speak with a ban against you?
<LjL> jdong: no.
<LjL> ban > mute
<jdong> oh
<jdong> shows my IRC newbness then :D
<LjL> ban doesn't let you speak *and* doesn't let you goin
<LjL> join even
<LjL> mute just doesn't let you speak
<jdong> ok, that makes sense
<LjL> still voice overrides either
<LjL> though of course no amount of being voiced will let you join a channel you're banned from
<LjL> still it's already the second time in two days i see unpleasant business going on with wols involved
<LjL> pf
<ompaul> LjL, talk with me
<ompaul> pm
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo all
<LjL> hello
<ikonia> LjL: chin up :)
<LjL> ikonia: say wha?
<ikonia> LjL: vocal support "keep your chin up" you sounded down due to todays dealings
<LjL> hm well nah i'm fine, trolls amuse me. but keeping a better posture will probably help my wrist
<ikonia> ha
<ikonia> LjL: I think you have to be an English guy to get "chin up"
<LjL> yeah even m-w doesn't really give any metaphorical meaning
<ikonia> m-w ?
<LjL> merriam webster
<ikonia> ahhh
<LjL> you know, what everybody uses as their online english dictionary :P
<ikonia> yes, I know it now
<ikonia> m-w was just a new name for it
<LjL> well it's what the site is called
<ikonia> always good to know
<LjL> i'd use oxford but they charge for online lookup :)
<ikonia> really
<ikonia> tad naughty
 * mc44 has a password ;)
<LjL> or, i could use paper dictionaries but i never really learn alphabetical ordering
<LjL> mc44 surely doesn't need one being the literate genius he is
<mc44> sometimes even I don't know obscure 12th century definitions
<LjL> shows how not even a superhuman being could have knowledge of everything doesn't it
<LjL> anybody knows what is the proper procedure to get ubuntulog in a channel? just mail the address given?
<Seeker`> LjL: http://www.askoxford.com
<LjL> Seeker`: ah nice... any idea how compact it is compared to the non-compact dictionary?
<Seeker`> none
<Seeker`> but it seems to have quite a bit
<LjL> yeah it has chin up as a figurative expression at least
<Seeker`> I believe it is the compact one
<LjL> it is
<Seeker`> but it feels a bit more authorative than dictionary.com
<ikonia> Seeker`: how cold are you tonight ?
<Seeker`> ikonia: not too bad
<LjL> uhm never used that, always stuck to m-w
<Seeker`> had the heating on full since 1pm though
<Seeker`> ikonia: how are you?
<ikonia> Seeker`: cold, heating on  now, and fire lit
<Seeker`> cool
<ikonia> Seeker`: very cool actually
<Seeker`> i meant the fire :P
<ikonia> no no, thats hot
<ikonia> ;)
<ikonia> Seeker`: you should pop around one evening for a mince pie and some mulled wine
<Seeker`> i've got stuff planned every evening for the rest of the week
<Seeker`> and then i'm visiting my parents
<ikonia> ahhh well
<ikonia> just a christmas hand offered
<Seeker`> thanks for the offer :)
<ikonia> not at all
<stdin> LjL: the "new" factoid would be something like:
<stdin> If you're trying to install KDE4 RC2  but getting errors about files being overwritten, first remove all the KDE4 packages using the !Terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<stdin> I don't like it being that long, but that about explains it
<LjL> !no brokenkde4 is <reply> If you get errors about files being overwritten when installing KDE4 RC2, first use the !terminal to remove old KDE4 packages: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime ». Then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ». Then install KDE4 as normal.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<stdin> I'm going for the longest factoid record :p
<stdin> now !automatix is shortened I think I have a chance
<LjL> well as long as it's "temporary fix" factoids, i think it's ok
<stdin> it should be, when riddell updates the announcement page it should no longer be needed
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-12
<LjL> [01:53:51] [Who] neil__ is n=neil@203.131.122.16 (neil)
<LjL> [01:53:51] [Who] BinRaDiN is n=radin@203.131.122.16 (Radin Rubis)
<LjL> [01:53:51] [Who] orven is n=orven@203.131.122.16 (orven e. llantos)
<LjL> [01:53:52] [Who] margonz_ is n=margonz@203.131.122.16 (margonz)
<LjL> [01:53:52] [Who] margonz is n=margonz@203.131.122.16 (margonz)
<LjL> [01:53:52] [Who] pvt_harv is n=pvt_harv@203.131.122.16 (Harvey Entendez Diaz)
<LjL> [01:53:52] [Who] chrystler is n=administ@203.131.122.16 (Chrystler)
<Seeker`> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> [01:53:53] [Who] darrel_ is n=darrel@203.131.122.16 (Darrel)
<LjL> [01:53:53] [Who] darrel is n=darrel@203.131.122.16 (Darrel)
 * Pumpernickel smacks LjL 
<LjL> [01:53:53] [Who] End of /WHO list for 203.131.122.16
<nalioth> LjL: is there a point?
<LjL> nalioth: yeah, most of those are in #ubuntu for a start.
<PriceChild> same ip
<LjL> and i just muted the address.
<tonyyarusso> That's no fun
 * crdlb gives PriceChild a cookie
<PriceChild> crdlb, woo
<tonyyarusso> wish I know something about PHP and MySQL...blargh.
<LjL> another thing is that they all(?) seem to be in #iosn
<nalioth> unfortunately, clones.pl absolutely freaks out with the large channel capacity in #ubuntu
<LjL> nalioth, i don't know about clones.pl, but
<LjL> [01:51:54] <FloodBot3> WARNING: darrel, chrystler, neil__, orven, BinRaDiN are all connected from 203.131.122.16
<nalioth> LjL: well, as a staffer, i need clones.pl to work  :(
<LjL> previously, also margonz and rvcris were in that list
<LjL> nalioth: is clones.pl rather than some other method a requirement?
<nalioth> LjL: i use it in irssi
<nalioth> it is not very functional in #ubuntu ( i suspect it may have a 999 nick limit or something)
<LjL> nalioth, it would be pretty trivial to add a command to the floodbot to list all clones - if that's what clones.pl does
<nalioth> LjL: irssi.org/scripts
<LjL> nalioth: well from the short description there, it seems it's what it does
<Pici> fyi, 203.131.122.16 belongs to a school in the Philippines
<Pici> So it is possible that they are all students.
<LjL> Pici: possible, still kind of weird they'd all join #ubuntu right now
<nalioth> mebbe their teacher started up the ubuntu server
<nalioth> and all their desktops joined
<Pici> fyi, my clones.pl does nothing weird with Ubuntu.
<LjL> nalioth, try "clones" in -monitor, is that what you're after
<Pici> I have channel_max_who_sync set to 2000, which may make a difference.
<LjL> Pici: that must hurt, too
<Pici> Only when I join.
<LjL> yeah well
<LjL> at least i guess it's not like konversation's automatic /whois
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, stdin said: !no brokenkde4 is <reply> If  you're trying to install KDE4 RC2  but getting errors about files being overwritten, first remove all the KDE4 packages using the !Terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-bin libplasma1 » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that i
<stdin> if someone wants to update that (again) :)
<PriceChild> that's a big factoid
<PriceChild> it doesn't fit
<PriceChild> how about a wiki page?1
<jdong> stdin: get a room^H^H^^H^Hwiki page
<stdin> PriceChild: it's just temporary, for those already effected. there is a wiki page with updated (working) instructions so it won't be needed
<Pici> stdin: it doesnt fit anyway.
<PriceChild> affected!!!!!
<Pici> 'after that i------'
 * Pici effects PriceChild 
<PriceChild> By day, a humble irc op... by night.... Grammar Nazi!!!!!
 * PriceChild wonders if that pinged anyone.... LjL!!!!!​
<jdong> nazi pings people?
<stdin> how about "If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal"
<stdin> that works (tested) and does the same thing :)
<LjL> PriceChild, no it didn't ping me, but it should have.
<PriceChild> LjL, add it to the list :p
<LjL> PriceChild, it was always there, it probably just has \bnazi\b as a regexp, which doesn't work with "!"
<PriceChild> ah
<javaJake> Is there a factoid in ubotu about noisy Amarok messages? :P
<ubotu> Snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (lavacano201014)
<PriceChild> javaJake, the guidelines say no talking scripts or bots
<PriceChild> that covers it
<javaJake> OK. :)
<stdin> PriceChild: he's been unresponsive in #k and #k-offtopic, (got a removed from #k)
 * javaJake loves factoids
<PriceChild> stdin, what do you think i should do?
<stdin> PriceChild: whatever you like :) just saying asking him to stop probably isn't going to work as he was asked repeatedly before
<high-freq> can someone test me plz
<LjL> yes
<LjL> high-freq: you're good
<high-freq> thx
<jdong> you've tested positive with a granulocyte count of 50mg/dL
<high-freq> what is cause of it anyhow?
<high-freq> hehe
<jdong> I'm sorry, but you have 3 days to live.
<high-freq> lol
<jdong> ;-)
<LjL> high-freq, router bug... your router tries to be helpful and open ports that it thinks are needed, but panics when the wrong ports are given
<jdong> ah, did I learn anything from that HIV lecture today in bio.... nope just some offensive jokes :D
<high-freq> aah ok
<high-freq> damn routers
<stdin> LjL: can you change brokenkde4 to "If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal" ? it should work for everyone now (and it's smaller)
<LjL> !brokenkde4 is <reply> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<LjL> !no brokenkde4 is <reply> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<stdin> I'll tell riddell to update the instructions on the announcement page so people won't need to do that, but I've put a wiki page up for now
<ubotu> Minataku called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<PriceChild> <Minataku> is a dodgy one...
<PriceChild> stdin, nal is already there above if you missed him btw
<stdin> PriceChild: yeah, that's why I was wondering why he called ops if one was already watching
<stdin> Minataku is often, erm, "moody" anyway
<LjL> minataku is agh.
 * lavacano201014 nuked the amarok script
<lavacano201014> now its sitting in a folder for a little "project" idea ive got
<lavacano201014> that doesnt spam
<PriceChild> !guidelines | lavacano201014
<ubotu> lavacano201014: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Please go read that page quickly.
<lavacano201014> heh, i cant be quick, i have slow computers
<lavacano201014> but ill still read it
<lavacano201014> read 'em
<PriceChild> promise it won't happen again?
<lavacano201014> yes
<PriceChild> Thanks, you may rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kagar> LjL - how long is my ban for?
<Kagar> tonyyarusso -- do you know how long my ban from ubuntu-offtopis was set for?
<tonyyarusso> Kagar: Refresh my memory - is that one of mine?
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> or ubotu could hate me
<Kagar> well, LjL had done so, but I dunno if he's returned -- aswell, I thought there was like a global checklist or something.
<tonyyarusso> %login
<ubotu> OK
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<somerville32> @btlogin
<javaJake> Kagar, bans, AFAIK, are basically forever until someone removes it
<Kagar> -_-
<Kagar> all right, thanks fellas.
<nalioth> javaJake: can we help you?
<Seeker`> javaJake: Usually, an Op has a certain length of time in mind when they set it
<Kagar> hmm.
<javaJake> nalioth, no, sorry. This channel was actually rather interesting to watch, and thought I'd make a comment
<javaJake> nalioth, if comments are unwelcome I'll be quiet.
<nalioth> javaJake: have you read the /topic ?
<tonyyarusso> Well, _technically_ they do stay in the channel until removed, but we usually remove them :)
<javaJake> nalioth, would I be an idler? :P
<nalioth> javaJake: :)
<javaJake> Hmm, yea, OK
<javaJake> Well, I guess I could always stick around until someone kicks me... or is that also a bad idea?
<nalioth> GnuKemist: Martinp24: is there something we can help you with?
<nalioth> javaJake: it's nice to respect the channels wishes
<GnuKemist> nalioth: ?
<javaJake> nalioth, *sigh*, true... true...
<nalioth> GnuKemist: is there something we can help you with?
<GnuKemist> nalioth: things are going smoothly today, thanks  ;)
 * GnuKemist oh... was that a request for me to leave?
 * GnuKemist assumes so
<GnuKemist> g'night y'all
<Seeker`> nalioth: what timezone are you in?
<nalioth> Seeker`: United States Texas time
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Seeker`> you seem to be active almost 24 hours a day sometimes :P
<nalioth> i do?
 * nalioth pushes his clone out of the way
<nalioth> i do?
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> nalioth: I'm sure i've seen you at all the different times of day
<nalioth> i'm sure you have
<somerville32> nalioth isn't the only one
<Seeker`> which makes it difficult to determine when your nighttime is in relation to mine
<nalioth> do you mean my 'down time' ?
<Hobbsee> he doesnt' have downtime.
<Hobbsee> he is a machine
<tritium> no kidding
<somerville32> nalioth is just another freenode service like ChanServ. Poor ChanServ... he always was a loner :(
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> well, my "downtime" is != nighttime
<Seeker`> seeing as, when i dont have any good reasons to get up, i tend to go to bed at 4am and wake up at midday
<mneptok> somerville32: "shy, quiet, loner. nice guy, but seemed a little shy."
<mneptok> somerville32: that's EVERY SERAIL KILLER, *EVER*
<Daviey> Seeker`: go to bed >:)
<mneptok> *serial
<somerville32> lol
<Seeker`> Daviey: you go to bed :P
<Seeker`> Daviey: What are you doing up at this time?
<no0tic> Seeker`, your timezone?
<no0tic> Seeker`, I think I can beat you about downtime :)
<Seeker`> no0tic: GMT
<no0tic> GMT+1 :P
<Seeker`> :P
<no0tic> mine downtime is pretty similar to yours, and this is a little problem for my studies :)
<mneptok> irc 1   |   college loans 0
<no0tic> no loans luckly :) so irc 1 | real life 0
<no0tic> most of time
<mneptok> irc 0   |   women in $YOUR_LOCALE 1
<mneptok> ;)
<no0tic> man women
<no0tic> no manual for women
<mneptok> man man
<mneptok> no manual entry for man
<mneptok> (because i like my homoerotic sex completely automated)
<no0tic> selfmade?
<tritium> Anybody have a (modern) LaTeX resume/CV document class?
<Pici> kinky
 * tonyyarusso ponders how resumes are kinky...
<Hobbsee> depends what the prior work experience is...
<no0tic> I was typing it :P
<Pici> It was the juxtaposition of sex from 2 lines before and LaTeX
 * Pici scurries away
<no0tic> lol
<nalioth> Pici: do you run clones.pl ?
<Pici> nalioth: in irssi, yes.
<no0tic> nalioth, I run it :)
<nalioth> Pici: does it freak out when you run it in #ubuntu ?
<Pici> nalioth: What do you mean by freak-out?
<nalioth> Pici: when i run clones.pl in #ubuntu, it returns every nick present
<Pici> I dont get any unexpected output.
<Pici> I have clones_min_show = 2
<nalioth> it works fine in other channels
<somerville32> Whats wrong with clones?
<no0tic> nalioth, if could be of any help here too
<Pici> nalioth: this is the version I'm using, I dont know if its different than the one in the main irssi package: http://dgl.cx/irssi/clones.pl
<Pici> I didnt realize that scripts came with irssi until after I grabbed this.
<nalioth> yep, that's the one i have.
<Pici> channel_max_who_sync might also have something to do with it, mine is set to 2000
<nalioth> dunno what that is
<Pici> It has to do with syncing the channel on join.
<no0tic> Pici, it does change the behaviour of clones.pl here
<nalioth> well, i've been up 1d 3hrs and some minutes, and it still goes weird
<nalioth> no0tic: Pici: here it is (mind the nicklist.pl [which screws up copy/paste]) http://pastebin.ca/813000
<no0tic> nalioth, mine was the same. I setted channel_max_who_sync to a number higher than #ubuntu nicks, rejoined #ubuntu and now clones work
<no0tic> *works
<Pici> I had set that because I was having issues kicking/banning in the channel because it said I wasn't synced yet.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, regeya said: ubotu:  no, tovid is a video transcoding package aimed at creating DVDs and VCDs.  A howto can be found here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936
<nalioth> it's still crazy
<nalioth> your thoery sucks
<nalioth> i set it for 2000, and got half of the crazy block of nicks
<nalioth> set it for 2500 and got MORE than in my original pastebin
<Pici> Well... it does something then.
<nalioth> ahh, 3000 seems to be the sweet spot
<Pici> You are waiting until it says the channel is synced to try the /clone command, right?
<nalioth> yep
<Pici> Because it will probably take a little bit longer.
<nalioth> what does channel_max_who_sync do?
<no0tic> http://pastebin.com/m32ba3c6b <- clones with channel_max_who_sync = 2000
<Pici> The maximum number of users that may be in a channel for irssi to issue a /who #channel in order to obtain the hostmasks of every participant.
<Pici> I'm guessing its only grabbing those hostmasks of active nicks otherwise.
<Pici> or something...
<nalioth> ah, so setting it at 10000 won't hurt anything?
<Pici> "If this is set too high, IRC servers might kick you for "SendQ exceeded"
<Pici> From: http://poe.dyndns.org/~troc/notes/irssi-settings.text
<nalioth> i suspect i might not be affected by that  :P
<Pici> Although I dont think it would be an issue unless a channel actually had 10,000 people.
<Pici> Or you joined and the total number of people in the channels you were in were that many.
 * tonyyarusso ponders the 10000-strong #ubuntu...shudders
 * elkbuntu ponders a 10000 strong *any* channel and shudders
 * Hobbsee waits for kahyran's response.
<ubotu> NikhtaSt called the ops in #ubuntu-gr ()
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<ubotu> In ubotu, ActySofts said: thx is Please read this: http://lumpio.no-ip.com/dont-use-thx-sry-plz.txt
<Daviey> Sounds like someone is approaching the "burn out" we discussed :D
<Tm_T> me?
<Daviey> no, ActySofts
<ikonia> I'm starting to see how exceptionally hard it is to do bug managment in launchpad on ubuntu
<ikonia> my hat goes off to the triage guys
<ikonia> why does EVERYONE always argue wtf
<Tm_T> ?
<ikonia> "please don't use wtf"
<ikonia> why it means what the flop
<ikonia> it's part of a game
<ikonia> its my dogs name
<ikonia> etc
<Tm_T> well I don't argue
<Tm_T> so it's not everyone always
<ikonia> the mass majority
<Tm_T> true
<ikonia> guys, can I request an addition to the topic in #ubuntu to confirm the flash plugin is currently broke and is being fixed, then when the fix is released later tonight an udpate to say "flash is fixed"
<Mez> ikonia, flash in gutsy ?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> and dapper
<ikonia> Mez: any flash plugin thats not in hardy is borked at the moment
<Mez> define "broken"
<Myrtti> I don't remember updating my flash plugin
<Mez> Myrtti, nor I
<Mez> ikonia, what do you mean by "broke"
<ikonia>  Mez the meta package for flashplugin-non free has a checksum error in the post file so the metapackage installs but the actual plugin is not installed
<Mez> so, if already installed, it's fine ?
<ikonia> Mez: this was caused by adobe changing the flash tar file that the meta package downloads
<Myrtti> oh
<ikonia> spot on
<ikonia> new installs only
<ikonia> the package has been fixed (I'm tesitng it now)
<Mez> see #ubuntu
<ikonia> so should be released later
<ikonia> thanks !
<ikonia> just may save a few people asking
<Mez> !flashissues is <reply> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. A fix is on its way
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. A fix is on its way
<jussio1> ikonia: you should know no-one reads /topic... its just so you can snidely say: read /topic ! :P
<Mez> jussio1, :P
<jussio1> far out I am super lagged...
<Hobbsee> bah.  ruddy macromedia.
<Mez> ikonia, a nice factoid for you too
<ikonia> jussio1: it may save "2" people
<ikonia> Mez: appriciated
<Mez> 2? you're an optimist then ?
<jussio1> hahahaha
<ikonia> yes, I'm a glass half full
<Tm_T> ikonia: even when there's no glass?
<ikonia> then I'm a "rats, my pants are wet" type of guy
<Mez> lol
<Tm_T> lol?
<Mez> <ikonia> then I'm a "rats, my pants are wet" type of guy
<Mez> <Mez> lol
 * Tm_T still don't get it
<ikonia> Tm_T: I'm a glass is half full type of guy
<ikonia> as in an optamist
<ikonia> Tm_T: you said even whent there is no glass
<Tm_T> yes
<ikonia> I am then a "my pants are wet" type of guy as the half full glass without the glass is now on my pants
<Tm_T> yes
<ikonia> not get it ?
<Tm_T> sorry, I fail to see why "lol"
<ikonia> Hmmmm perhaps not as witty as I thought then
<Tm_T> oh well, I never use lol myself so I usually don't understand its usage
<ikonia> Tm_T: oooh it means something like "laugh out loud" as in "that's funny"
<Tm_T> yes
<ikonia> Tm_T: I don't use that sort of thing as I don't know them all
<Tm_T> but it wasn't that funny to make laugh out loud IMO
<ikonia> no, I appriciate I'm not that funny
<Tm_T> :)
 * Tm_T is old grumpy hermit
 * ikonia is not funny
<Seeker`> maybe its a British sense of humour type thing
<Tm_T> nah
<ikonia> I think it maybe
<ikonia> british arn't funny
<Tm_T> my humour isn't "lol" kind of anyway
<ikonia> more a bill hicks type of guy
<Tm_T> don't know that guy
<ikonia> ok, I'm out
<ikonia> as in out of ideas
<Tm_T> but I love Chaplin, Burton, Monty Python and fellows
<ikonia> check out #ubuntu please
<ikonia> spammer
<ikonia> flooding
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> adrrian in #ubuntu flooding
<ikonia> thanks
<Tm_T> ikonia: please do ! ops | nick
<ikonia> Tm_T: I need to get into the habiit on that, I know
<Tm_T> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> habbit that should ready
<ikonia> read
<Gothfunc> hi.  i keep getting booted from #ubuntu because i am allegedly affected by an exploit, but i am not affected.  how can i make sure i never get booted from there again?
<Tm_T> mmm, following instructions, aren't they given?
<Gothfunc> how can i stop getting booted without needing to follow instruction (since i am not affected by the exploit)
<Gothfunc> ?
<Tm_T> Gothfunc: how you get booted exactly?
<Tm_T> and how you can be sure you are not affected?
<Gothfunc> i just join #ubuntu and it redirects me to #ubuntu-read-topic sometimes
<Gothfunc> because i've been cleared many times before
<Tm_T> ah, interesting
<Tm_T> you're not booted then
<Gothfunc> sorry, you're right, i meant banned
<Gothfunc> or whatever :)
<Tm_T> hmmm, I wonder, it could be that you try to join channel when we are closing the doors perhaps?
<Gothfunc> well it keeps happening, it's quite annoying :(
<Tm_T> awwww
<Hobbsee> silly git.
<Tm_T> I wonder...
<Hobbsee> you're supposed to make sure you're not vulnerable *before* you make that kind of speech, Gothfunc
<Gothfunc> lol
<Gothfunc> weeeeird
<Hobbsee> do you want me to throw you off again?
<Gothfunc> i do apologise.  i assure you i've been cleared of the exploit before numerous times.  you're right i should have double checked this time.
<Hobbsee> well, tripple check next time, because you're still vulnerable.
<Gothfunc> <Gothfunc> i do apologise.  i assure you i've been cleared of the exploit before numerous times.  you're right i should have double checked this time.  are there more exploits of this nature?
<Hobbsee> you still appear to be vulnerable.
<Gothfunc> yes, i'll fix it shortly
<Hobbsee> that's the only one that seems to effect linux-based people
<Gothfunc> hm
<Hobbsee> s/effect/affect/
<Gothfunc> it's when you dcc me something weird right?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Gothfunc> ah wait...  i updated my router's firmware recently
<Hobbsee> if you permanently change your port #, you'll be fine.
<Hobbsee> the router updates only sometimes fix it
<Hobbsee> (depending on the update)
<Gothfunc> i'm suggesting that maybe the update BROKE it ;)
<Gothfunc> brb
<Gothfunc> how about now?
<Gothfunc> fixed?
<Hobbsee> nope.
<Hobbsee> and curse compiz.
<Gothfunc> now?
<Gothfunc> grr, sorry, must be doing something wrong here
<Hobbsee> hm
<Hobbsee> i don't use xchat, sorry :)
 * Tm_T is amused
<Hobbsee> but throwing you off the network repeatedly is somewhat amusing :)
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure hwy
<crdlb> make sure you're changing it for the network you're actually using
<crdlb> freenode is in the network list twice (Ubuntu Servers, and FreeNode)
<Gothfunc> yeah that's what i'm doing now, cheers
<Gothfunc> now? ;|
<Myrtti> apparently not
<Tm_T> Gothfunc: hi how can we help you?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: by stopping peer's revenge, perhaps?  :)
<Tm_T> awww
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: pwah.
<Hobbsee> bah.
<Myrtti> he's really in trouble
<Hobbsee> so it seems
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti just a little bit
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Hobbsee> any luck?  :)
<Gothfunc> this is silly.  i've connected with /server irc.ubuntu.org/8001 now, so it should be fixed, but can't seem to get xchat-gnome to save the port change :s
<Myrtti> aaaaannndnd the crowd is in awe
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Hobbsee> there's some trick to that, but i've long forgotten what it is, i'm afraid.
<Gothfunc> i was hoping it'd be on the wiki ;)
<Gothfunc> ubuntu and freenode servers both show as 8001 in the preferences
<Gothfunc> but the server window shows me connecting on 6667 still
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> restarted client already?
<Gothfunc> a few changes ago yeah, i'll give it a go now though
<Hobbsee> *giggles*
<Hobbsee> now that wasn't the intended response
<Gothfunc> ok, that's done it, should have restarted after changing freenode preferences
<Hobbsee> Gothfunc: it appears you have won at last :)
<Gothfunc> haha
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> woohoo!
<Gothfunc> my pride doesn't feel like it's won
<Hobbsee> excellent timing of jpatrick's, though
<Myrtti> We have a winner?
<Hobbsee> i'm sure i didn't miss
<Hobbsee> heh
<Gothfunc> sorry for ranting earlier when i was totally wrong
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: heh, noticed
<Gothfunc> hehe @ timing
<Hobbsee> Gothfunc: no problem.  it's kind of amusing, especially when i can keep throwing you off the network.
<Gothfunc> ;)
<Hobbsee> just to prove the point
<Myrtti> peelopallo gone wrong
<Myrtti> :-D
 * Gothfunc sees if he can update the wiki
 * Tm_T pöwwöttää Myrtin tukan
 * Tm_T hides
<LjL> uh...
<LjL> i *already* updated the wiki to state that the client must be restarted, didn't it?
<LjL> i?
<Myrtti> peelo = irc idiot, pallo = ball game
<Myrtti> in this context
<Myrtti> normally pallo would mean just ball
<Myrtti> normally the game includes irc idiot, a op, ban and autorejoin on kick
<Gothfunc> ljl: not sure, the change isn't on the latest page
<LjL> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Gothfunc> LjL: also need to state that freenode needs to be changed
<Myrtti> no, not ban, just kicks
<LjL> Gothfunc: freenode needs to be changed?
<Gothfunc> irc.freenode.net/8001
<Gothfunc> or so it appeared from my adventures just now
<Myrtti> some servers in IRCnet do some sort of client scanning when connecting
<LjL> what i added last time was
<Tm_T> yup
<LjL> Remember that you will have to '''disconnect and reconnect''' to the IRC network in order for the change to take effects (if you don't know how to achieve that, closing and reopening your IRC client is an option).
<Gothfunc> LjL: i'll include that in the update i'm making if ya like
<LjL> it's already included
<LjL> i added that on 18/11
<Gothfunc> oh yeah
<Gothfunc> at the top
<Gothfunc> LjL: i think you actually have to restart the client rather than disconnect and reconnect though
<LjL> that would be a bug in the client, are you really sure?
<Gothfunc> LjL: it may be that the tab on the side keeps the old preferences until it's recreated
<Gothfunc> LjL: and after being spectacularly wrong once already since i got here, no i'm not sure
<Gothfunc> :P
<Gothfunc> i suppose i could test it
<LjL> i'm not on xchat so yeah i guess you could, but i guess the wording could just also be changed to "close and reopen it anyway"
<LjL> "Remember that you will have to '''close and reopen your IRC client''' for the changes to take effect (or otherwise make sure that the new connection settings are applied on reconnection)."
<Gothfunc> try?
<Gothfunc> i should be vulnerable now
<LjL> you don't seem to be
<Gothfunc> ok, it must be a restart jobby
<Gothfunc> also, i noticed if you click "close" on the preferences without first pressing enter when adjusting irc.ubuntu.com, it doesn't save your setting
<Gothfunc> weirdness
<LjL> looks like either a bug or one of those delicatessen of GTK
<crdlb> xchat-gnome is incredibly buggy
<jpatrick> I think xchat was removed from Hardy..
<LjL> come again?
<LjL> !info xchat hardy
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<jpatrick> ah, no, it was bitchx
<LjL> don't even joke about that
<LjL> ah, bitchx can go
<Tm_T> irssi <3<3<3
<LjL> well i don't <3 irssi but bitchx is annoying enough with its highlight-triggering quit messages
<Tm_T> heh
<Gothfunc> updated, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<LjL> thanks
<Tm_T> danke
<LjL> merci
<Daviey> Shh
<jpatrick> ssh*
<LjL> telnet
<Seeker`> rlogin
<Daviey> zztelnet
<Daviey> s/zz/z/
<PriceChild> Just got your latest message to the list kahrytan, so what would you like to talk about?
<kahrytan> I'm just here to hear anything you want to say in reply
<PriceChild> Ok, so what do you want? How would you like this to be all sorted out?
<kahrytan> I don't know
<PriceChild> Ok so you've complained about three of the operators, and how they have treated you.
<kahrytan> I just want more respect from ops and have them not jump to conclusions that I won't stop when asked.  Majority of the time, a remove/ban is not needed.
<PriceChild> Right, and would you say that the first ban by ljl in -offtopic is a good example of this?
<kahrytan> Yes.
<kahrytan> I was just debating CoC.
<PriceChild> one moment, phone
<kahrytan> I didn't even msg  her after asked to stop.
<Myrtti> hrmmh
<Myrtti> her?
<Myrtti> who?
<kahrytan> Myrtti➲  irccouncil mailinglist
<Myrtti> no where, but who
<kahrytan> Talking about my last ban
<Myrtti> not what, but who
<Myrtti> [21:18] < kahrytan> I didn't even msg  her after asked to stop.
<Myrtti> who?
<Myrtti> LjL?
<kahrytan> no
<ikonia> not again
<kahrytan> ikonia➲  Please dont start it again
<ikonia> I'm not starting anything
<Myrtti> how about you keep it to the mailing list
<ikonia> I said not again as it's the same conversation in here again
<kahrytan> No it's not.
<PriceChild> Ok I am back.
<kahrytan> I'm here to talk to PriceChild  and try to resolve it since he is better a handling things like this.
<PriceChild> kahrytan, right so I'm glad we are happy to use that one incident as a base.
<PriceChild> There are two things I think can be discussed about that situation. 1. Would I be right in believing that you stopped msg'ing riotkittie in pm about things like age etc. only after an operator requested you stop?
<kahrytan> Yeah.
<PriceChild> But not when riotkittie asked you to stop?
<Myrtti> /me suddenly feels disgusted
 * LjL will cry if someone assumes he's female again now
 * LjL also goes to have dinner after a brief appearance
<kahrytan> I didn't assume, ljl
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲ I wanted to know but I shouldn't have pressed the issue.
<PriceChild> Did you stop when riotkittie asked you to?
 * Seeker` wonders what the strange character kahrytan keeps on putting after peoples nicknames is
<kahrytan> No
<kahrytan> Seeker`➲  What?!
<Myrtti> I'm leaving the channel
<PriceChild> kahrytan, please ignore him.
<Myrtti> I'm just about to try to punch someone over ethernet
<PriceChild> kahrytan, only a simple, short answer is required... "yes" or "no".
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  I said no.
<PriceChild> Ah sorry, didn't realise that was addressing me.
<PriceChild> Do you think that was the right thing to do? Asking someone's age is quite a personal thing... and I can easily imagine that you don't go around everyone in -offtopic askign their age in private. Would you do the same thing again if the chance arose?
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  No, and why is it such a private thing? It is a good way to know someone's life experiences.  I like to know cuz I can know the person better. There is a drastic different between early 20s person and late 40s.  And it gives me opportunity to understand them better
<kahrytan> as far as riotkittie is concerned, I will talk to her about what happened but not ask her again but if she wants to tell, i would be happier.  She is complex. I can't seem to figure her out.
<PriceChild> kahrytan, Can you understand that other people have different views, and may want to keep information about themselves like that private?
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲ You got a better way to get know a person in 5mins w/o getting personal?
<nalioth> kahrytan: this isn't a "getting personal" network
<nalioth> this is a network that supports FLOSS
<PriceChild> kahrytan, Can you understand that other people may have different views and not want to be personal?
<nalioth> you don't need to "get personal" to collaborate on open source software
<mc44> also, in 5 mins? You asked repeatedly, in pm and in the channel, over a number of days
<nalioth> kahrytan: what would happen to you if you went to every cubicle in an office and tried to "get personal" ?
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  I understand that But I like to get know people I am talking too.
<PriceChild> kahrytan, ok... so if you understand that people may not want to share personal information like that, do you think it is unfair or not to persist, even after they have told you "no"?
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲ It was rude of me to persist with riotkittie. But as you said, not everyone is the same. Some people dont mind it and some doo. riotkittie seems to mind it. And just last night, one person i talked to doesn't. Hell, we talked about starting a loco. I will try to not get so personal with people.
<PriceChild> kahrytan, rude? Do you think it is right or wrong, to persist once someone has clearly stated "no"?
<kahrytan> Why do you keep asking?
<PriceChild> Because I believe it to be important in resolving this situation.
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  Why do you keep asking over and over? I answered it. Susubtletylbeit but answered.
<PriceChild> I would appreciate "clear" answers... on which to build a little logic and argument.
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  Saying it was rude of me is saying yes.
<PriceChild> ok right
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲ I was just trying to explain myself
<PriceChild> Would you still do the same if the situation came up again?
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  Persist? No. Ask? I am curious but I can ask  in more polite matter. ie, Ask them if they mind me asking
<kahrytan> and I already apologized to riotkittie just now
<PriceChild> Great.
<PriceChild> So we have established that the continued asking of riotkittie, (happy with the word "harassing"? as it has been used by both parties so far) was wrong, shouldn't have happenned and won't happen again?
<kahrytan> Yes
<PriceChild> Ok so moving on from that specific incident, and how you were asked to stop by both riotkittie and ops...
<kahrytan> I forgot
<Jack_Sparrow>  the link for !gparted needs changing to http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<PriceChild> You then proceeded to defend your actions in #ubuntu-offtopic, claiming the Ubuntu Code of Conduct does not prohibit "harrassing" another user like you did?
<ompaul> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, a moment please
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<PriceChild> kahrytan, could you tell me if you still believe that? (http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct)
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲ I believe it should be amended to specifically cover it in the wording.
<ompaul> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> You are good... thanks.
<PriceChild> kahrytan, could you take a quick look at the "Be respectful" and tell me if your opinion changes?
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲ I needed a dictionary lesson with meaning "  To avoid violation of or interference with"
<PriceChild> I'm sorry I don't understand?
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  so yes.
<PriceChild> Your opinion has changed?
<kahrytan> Yes. Dictionary helped
<PriceChild> Ok cool so we're happy that harrassing another user is against the CoC, and so channel guidelines.... so bad.
<kahrytan> We agree on something now
<PriceChild> *cheers*
<PriceChild> Right.
<PriceChild> The ban in -offtopic.... still unhappy with it?
<Stormx2> * Received a CTCP PING 1197490838 from Palionu
<Stormx2> -Palionu- Your Ping Reply is: (0) Second(s) «€» P®ðfꧧïðñå£ §©®ïþt «€» 6.03
<Stormx2> This a problem?
<PriceChild> Stormx2, what time?
<Stormx2> Just now.
<Stormx2> Right after I asked my question in #ubuntu
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  That I will talk to LjL  about. But still unhappy ops not giving enough respect.
<PriceChild> Stormx2, I think it was private then... I'd advise you to settle it in pm with palionu, advise its rude etc.
<LjL> Stormx2, not a channel issue as long as it only happens to one person, but perhaps you want to ask him why he did it
<PriceChild> kahrytan, You have brought this issue to the IRC Council. I am attempting to deal with it now.
<ompaul> kahrytan, respect and trust are two way - not to be enforced - you really have not worked out what respect would mean, given that you feel that you got none having being asked to respect someone else
<kahrytan> ompaul➲  I always try to be nice to people.
<LjL> "i hate ubuntu ops" being an example, i s'pose
<kahrytan> cuz I wasnt getting respect?
<ompaul> you got referred to here, you would not come here
<ompaul> it is a published method for dispute resolution
<LjL> that's still just your own unfounded opinion. also, i don't think the CoC says "be respectful only if you're getting respect". you still haven't understood a thing.,
<ompaul> LjL, +1
<kahrytan> But when I come here, I feel like i'm be ganged up on and ops take each other sides.
<LjL> kahrytan, you refused to come here *in the first place*
<Stormx2> what's all this then?
<LjL> Ubmin: need a test?
<Ubmin> I can't get into #ubuntu because it thinks that I have a faulty router
<Ubmin> yeah
<LjL> Stormx2: wha?
<Ubmin> my router is fine.
<stdin> or not
<kahrytan> LjL➲  I refused to come here because I feel like i'm ganged on up and take each other sides .. umm like now.
<LjL> ubmin: no it's not. please read the channel topic again and follow the instructions
<Stormx2> LjL: With kahrytan here.
<ompaul> to be fair, we are not taking sides, you choose your actions - your comments, every effort is made to be fair
<kahrytan> LjL and Ompaul are standing up for each other as of now
<Ubmin> hrm, i'm using PJIRC, i'll try
<ompaul> Stormx2, nothing, is there something else we can help you with?
<LjL> kahrytan: i think we're standing up for each other because we all personally believe you're wrong.
<Stormx2> ompaul: No, sorry.
<kahrytan> Saying i'm wrong isn't a good way to put that.
<LjL> sorry, suggest something better then
<kahrytan> I don't know
<Ubmin> LjL: i tried setting the port in the URL but no go :( do you know anything about pjirc?
<PriceChild> Ubmin, is that a web client?
<Ubmin> yes
<LjL> Ubmin, are you running it on your own system, or are you using some public pjirc server?
<kahrytan> LjL➲  You should try to change my mind and not tell me outright i'm wrong. it's not considerate, imho
<Ubmin> it's a public
<Ubmin> hrm
<ompaul> kahrytan, What would have been this "respect" you were due? A few moments ago you concurred that the comments made /behaviour portrayed as being out of order, yet it appears that you do not see that they should have been sanctioned, this is a world view I can't understand, however I don't think I am missing anything, unless you can enlighten me or for that matter the OP. #
<ompaul> where OP = other person#
<LjL> kahrytan, the thing is that after the behavior you showed i'm now totally uninterested in trying to change your mind. you've been banned several times before, i believe, and this is really too much now -- not so much the ban itself (which i believe was justified, at any rate), but the subsequent behavior. so, you need to put up with the fact that i am perfectly happy with the current state of things.
<LjL> Ubmin: url please
<kahrytan> ompaul➲  would you mind using different wording?
<ompaul> kahrytan, where?
<kahrytan> ompaul➲  your last comment, I didnt quite catch what you are getting at
<Ubmin> LjL: http://gogloom.com/client2/index2?mainCHAT=1&network=FreeNode&channel=%23ubuntu
<ompaul> kahrytan, I can't say it some other way, I guess you got to parse the question at the beginning and answer that, then you can try to deal with the statement which I think justifies the question at the beginning.
<kahrytan> and as for LjL , It seems you are unwilling to resolve any issues. And you are telling me I am wrong  without offering any constructive criticism. So  it seems that I need a third party, as stated in COC,   when talking to you. We aren't getting anywhere  with resolving this.
<LjL> Ubmin: uhm i can't even get it to work. isn't there another way you can connect? why do you need to use a java applet?
<Ubmin> LjL: well i'm giving irssi a shot right now
<Ubmin> LjL: i just hadn't installed one on this system yet and it was the easiest way at the time
<LjL> kahrytan, yep, i think you've had quite a bit of chatting with third parties now... and on the ML... and i could offer you constructive criticism, but 1) all that i'd have to say has already been said by others 2) i'm unwilling to unban you anyway
<Ubmin> LjL: weird. with irssi it let me right in. my router must not be the issue. thanks for your help. :)
<LjL> Ubmin, no, it's the nickname.
<LjL> you're still vulnerable
<kahrytan> LjL➲  Nothing others have said can be constructive for you.
<LjL> (if you're connected to 6667)
<Daviey> Ubmin: irssi is _the_ irc client anyway - all the cool kids use it
<LjL> kahrytan: define constructive
<Tm_T> kids?
<Ubmin> Daviey: yeah i know, i prefer it
<kahrytan> LjL➲  To build one up
<LjL> Ubmin: are [scooter] and ka0zoz both you?
<kahrytan> LjL➲  to improve
<Ubmin> oh great, another troll trying to make a case out of BS?
<Ubmin> LjL: i am the former, not the latter
<PriceChild> Ubmin, lets please keep to your issue and ignore all else
<LjL> Ubmin: shall i test scooter?
<Ubmin> LjL: please
<LjL> vulnerable
<ompaul> Daviey, sorry that client is for people who don't do gui's someone has to test them to the n'th
<kahrytan> ompaul➲  right now, I feel like I am not being shown enough consideration by LjL. and Getting to the point of being disrespectful.  Though, just an opinion as always
<Daviey> kahrytan: nobody will even think of entertaining your claims without logs
<Tm_T> Myrtti <3
<Myrtti> are we done yet?
<LjL> kahrytan: ok, see, what i can tell you is that, in my opinion, it's very rarely useful to start from the assumption that a group of people is conspiring against him. in the specifics, this meant that if you 1) had joined -ops as requested, and 2) didn't join -ops with an opening phrase of "i hate ubuntu ops" (and all the subsequent arguments and nitpicking over side-issues, actually irrelevant issues)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I'm never done with you
<LjL> i'd most likely have unbanned you
<Myrtti> ok, we're not
<Tm_T> :(
<LjL> do you call such suggestion constructive? if i'm right about it, then i suppose it could help you next time you're banned from somewhere.
<[Scooter]> LjL: any results yet?
<LjL> [Scooter]: yeah, you're vulnerable, i said
<LjL> i tested you before you joined
<[Scooter]> ok, thanks
<LjL> with irssi though, just follow the instructions to set port 8001
<LjL> when you're done ask again
<[Scooter]> LjL: ok, let's give this one more go :)
 * [Scooter] crosses fingers
<LjL> [Scooter]: passed
<kahrytan> LjL➲  I think but not sure I already said "i hate ubuntu ops" was bad in  the PriceChild conversation, which is going far better then ours. I don't like joining -ops out of fear being ganged up on. There 32 ops here.  And yes, you are getting better at constructive.
<[Scooter]> LjL: thank you, it is much appreciated. :)
<jdong> 32 ops here is a bit of an overstatement, given that most of them are not involved in your discussion :)
<PriceChild> kahrytan, starting to understand the reasoning behind how you have been treated/
<Tm_T> mmmmmh
<kahrytan> PriceChild➲  What do you mean?
<Tm_T> kahrytan: just from my side: I don't gang up, if I disagree, I do say it out
<ompaul> kahrytan, why are you here, other than trying to get LjL to remove the ban, that is what PC meant
<PriceChild> kahrytan, The bans, the reasons for ops removing/banning... the way we have ended here.
<kahrytan> ompaul➲  I am here to resolve issues with LjL. I'm not done
<Tm_T> interesting
<Daviey> Tm_T: when you say interesting, do you mean interesting in a sort of not way?
<ompaul> kahrytan, I strongly advise you that you consider PriceChild's last comment, and don't try to get him to restate it again. It means what it says.
<kahrytan> ompaul➲  and perhaps so I can see the light at the end of the tunnel in the future.
<mc44> [B[B[B[B[D[A/win 1
<Tm_T> mc44: no wins in this round
<Daviey> kahrytan: maybe go for a while and come back in a few days / week would help?  Spend some time thinking how this situation happend
 * ompaul points at mc44 and sniggers
<Seeker`> mc44: what do you use?
<ompaul> Seeker`, it ain't on ubuntu methinks
<LjL> what has /win 1 as a command?
<mc44> an incredibly laggy screen with irssi
<Tm_T> mc44: no explanations
<kahrytan> ompaul➲  PC didnt ask why I am here.
<LjL> mc44: you ain't on ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Seeker`> LjL: i know irssi does, but I dont know if that is the only client :)
<ompaul> kahrytan, PriceChild> kahrytan, The bans, the reasons for ops removing/banning... the way we have ended here. <PriceChild> kahrytan, starting to understand the reasoning behind how you have been treated/
<ompaul> kahrytan, I beg to differ
<kahrytan> LjL➲  We're finish this later. We still got unresolved issues.  and ompaul  wants me gone obviously. PC doesn't.
<LjL> i don't really want to stay trapped into this illogical circular discussion anymore, so since i know i can't keep myself from responding
<ompaul> he is gone
<LjL> will you please tell kahrytan when he comes back that if he has perhaps issues with *me*, they are not issues for this channel, and that he should rather talk to *me* (IF i'm willing to discuss with him)?
<LjL> if he's got issues with his ban, then it's another story, but i think he's had plenty of opportunity to appeal it.
<PriceChild> I would like to pm him now.... explain that we would like to settle this now, and if he is going to ignore this and leave of his own accord, that we will consider the situation wrt ubuntu-irc resolved?
<PriceChild> gah offlien
<LjL> PriceChild: a /quit is not a /part. anyway i think we can consider the situation resolved already. he's talked to a good number of ops. he doesn't have to waste any more time.
<LjL> for personal issues with me, which he seemed to be saying is the only ones he's still got, there is PRIVMSG LjL.
<mneptok> *sigh*
 * mneptok ignored that all-too-obvious oncoming locomotive
<mneptok> that guy is ... i ... he ... munh ...
 * mc44 gives mneptok a chew toy
<ompaul> mneptok, have an ice cube
<mneptok> uhh, this is a dead squirrel.
<mneptok> thanks, but no, mc44
<mc44> mneptok: oh, you wanted a live one
<mneptok> yes'm
<ompaul> slinkies rule
<ompaul> mneptok, can you do me a favour?
 * ompaul grins evilly 
<ompaul> wikipedia: In the 1989 comedy film Ghostbusters II, Harold Ramis' Egon character claims that, as a child, his parents didn't believe in toys. "I did have a Slinky. But I straightened it."
<mneptok> ompaul: watchya need?
<ompaul> mneptok, ask your colleagues to get cloaks for IRC
<ompaul> pretty pretty please
<ompaul> mneptok, that is what I want - what I need is someone to tell me how to get rte.ie playback working on my dads boxen
 * ompaul looks for something to bribe mneptok with
<ompaul> candy floss
<ompaul> that always works </mr bean voice>
<xblackfire> is posible request a custom cloaks like  "ubuntu-ni/member/nickname" ?
<ompaul> !register | xblackfire
<ubotu> xblackfire: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ompaul> xblackfire, the ubuntu cloaks are for ubuntu-members
<mneptok> ompaul: what nicks are problematic?
<ompaul> !membership | xblackfire
<ubotu> xblackfire: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<nalioth> are we far enough along from etch that i can install it and upgrade it to gutsy?
<ompaul> mneptok, pmatulis, TeTeT, komputes, kierov
<mneptok> k
<ompaul> nalioth, ooch
<nalioth> i take that as "use sarge instead"
<ompaul> nalioth, if you did a minimal install and then installed ubuntu-desktop or whatever then ___maybe___ but I would not suggest it ever in any forum
<ompaul> nalioth, and I will use my logs to prove it
<nalioth> i've got a computer that boots cdroms but i can't figure out what to change to get it to see my local archive
<ompaul> nalioth, ahhh
<ompaul> apt-proxy
<ompaul> nalioth, which rocks in several ways
<ompaul> mostly you can have many machines pointing at one box and they all use what is common and then deliver unique debs to the proxy server so if you start some changes it really gets good
 * nalioth goes to raise his blood pressure
<nalioth> every bloody installer should have network install options
 * jdong feeds nalioth some nitro tablets :)
 * nalioth doesn't need many, as he's quite volatile already
<Tm_T> mooh
<ompaul> Tm_T, thank goodness you got the h in after the moo
<Tm_T> ?
<ompaul> Tm_T, I have problems when I see the first three letters in a channel - mostly to do with cowsay
<Tm_T> I see
 * somerville32 doesn't.
<PriceChild> 4Hqc5wi
<Tm_T> ok
<PriceChild> I'm going to kill gnome
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (Lyricson spam)
<mc44> PriceChild: at least your password is nice and secure. Well, was ;)
<PriceChild> mc44, i've got no openssh atm so useless anyway unless you know where I live :P
<ompaul> PriceChild, what did gnome do on you? ;-)
<mc44> ompaul: stole his focus, I'm guessing :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, Look over there ---->
<PriceChild> ompaul, it randomly turns the monitor off but not screensaver on depending on what it feels like
<PriceChild> and I'm silly and don't wait for the monitor when putting in password...
<ompaul> PriceChild, okay
<Tm_T> nalioth: still there?
<nalioth> nope
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> 0004.41 < nico666> look this video wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=LoUogk1lRhI
<Tm_T> 0004.44 -!- nico666 [i=tuonick@host171-255-dynamic.15-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has quit [Remote closed the connection]
<PriceChild> spammed that in several channels
<PriceChild> not just #ubuntu
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> or #kubuntu
<nalioth> is it nasty?
<Tm_T> no idea, but still spamming
<Tm_T> my gnash doesn't play youtube currently
<Tm_T> with Konqueror that is
<nalioth> terminate his channel presence
<Tm_T> gone already IIRC in everywhere
<jpatrick> it's a music live video of some local band
<jpatrick> some cheap ad
<Tm_T> ahah
<Tm_T> oooo
<LjL> Tm_T: what, too few bans for your liking?
<Tm_T> ompaul: you removed xp_killer/mii/wii/whatever too?! :O
<LjL> Tm_T: you don't want to be waiting for another laugh?
<LjL> anyway, last time he joined from a different address
<Tm_T> LjL: I do!
<Tm_T> LjL: true, though it isn't his daily address
<Tm_T> more like, I've been waiting that
<LjL> he'll be back, but i doubt it will be soon
<stdin> he'll poke you in #kde anyway :p
<Tm_T> stdin: and #amarok and #kopete and, uhm, some others
<stdin> bah, I'm at my 20 channel limit "#ubuntu-meeting :You can't join that many channels"
<nalioth> that's a protection mechanism (it's boring in -meeting)
<ompaul> rofl
<LjL> stdin: but if you really want to join it...
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> on da ball
<stdin> nah, I'll part one of other channels I don't care about :)
<LjL> you care about *this* channel?
<LjL> get help.
<Tm_T> I do care a lot of this channel
<LjL> waiting for wiidot?
<Tm_T> ?
<stdin> LjL: well I get to watch people throw tantrums about bans in here
<Tm_T> no, I don't need to wait him
<stdin> and also non-ops do the same
<no0tic> yes, I'm here for that!
<Tm_T> mmmmh
<Tm_T> come on, did I do something wrong in #kubuntu ?
<LjL> what?
<Tm_T> look
<Tm_T> meta
<Tm_T> mmmmh
<Tm_T> stdin: is that your answer?
<LjL> spose
<LjL> *shrug*
<stdin> Tm_T: he's had that coming for a while, and that was the last straw
<Tm_T> aah ok
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> shame
<stdin> blatantly disregarding the rules is one thing, but being so disrespectful and down right rude is another
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> but not the end I wanted
<stdin> also it's not good to let others in #kubuntu see that behaviour going unpunished
<Tm_T> true
<LjL> can always invite him here to discuss
<ardchoille> I have been made an ubuntu member and would like an irc cloak to reflect that. What must I do now?
<Tm_T> ardchoille: muh
<stdin> before someone asks, have you set an alternate nick and linked it?
<stdin> ..and set an email address
<PriceChild> Also please give us your launchpad.net profile page
<ardchoille> stdin: I have
<Tm_T> yuh
<ardchoille> Launchpad profile  https://launchpad.net/~ardchoille42
<Tm_T> PriceChild: heh, I wonder if I could somehow combine KDE and Ubuntu cloaks
<stdin> Tm_T: how about @ubuntu/memver/kde.developer.jkekkonen ?
<PriceChild> nalioth, could you cloak ardchoille please?
<Tm_T> stdin: could be
<PriceChild> stdin, Tm_T freenode don't usually combine non staff/pdpc/cacert cloaks
<stdin> Tm_T: with "member" spelt correctly :)
<Tm_T> PriceChild: I know
<Tm_T> PriceChild: that's why I'm wondering if it can be done any way
<nalioth> cloak him with what?
<LjL> nalioth: u/m/
<ardchoille> nalioth: Thank you very much :)
 * nalioth didn't do it
<nalioth> whatever it was
<ardchoille> my cloak change?
<PriceChild> Do we have a silent staffer watching over?
 * tomaw didn't either
<ardchoille> oh
<ardchoille> My thanks to whomever did it :)
<nalioth> oh, that.
<nalioth> that's nothing.
<ardchoille> It is to me :)
<nalioth> the clothes don't make the man
<ardchoille> Ah, good point that
<stdin> no, but they make the man look good :p
<ardchoille> Indeed
<no0tic> stdin, :D
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-13
 * Gary managed to not make any comment then, woo
<Tm_T> Gary: ?
<stdin> nalioth, I almost forgot. can you increase my channel limit? pretty please :)
<Gary> over stdin's comment :-)
<Tm_T> Gary: do it now
<Gary> okay, I think men can look better when their clothes are in a heap on my floor
<Tm_T> I see
<Gary> see, totally inappropriate
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> more like, I never found "man body" any good looking
<Gary> ahh, you've never met me
<Tm_T> maybe I have seen wrong bodies but, doh
<Tm_T> Gary: exactly
<Tm_T> maybe that's why I don't have children of my own
<nalioth> stdin: you run out of channels you don't care about already?
<Gary> blimey, it's past midnight, eek
<Tm_T> way past here
<Gary> I gotta get up at 6:45am tomorrow (today)
<stdin> nalioth: I've run out of channel I don't want to be in. and I'm an couple support channels too
<stdin> s/couple/few
<Tm_T> 0545, Gary, that's less than 4 hours
<Tm_T> stdin: you never beat me or Riddell in channelcount I believe
<Gary> I'm only in ten
<stdin> Tm_T: I would never try :p
<stdin> I keep to only one network too
<Gary> yeah, none of that dodgy network stuff for me
<Tm_T> stdin: I have my "reduced low" and it's only 40 now, 60 being normal and 70 high
<stdin> I'm stuck at 20
<Tm_T> stdin: 2 networks now
<nalioth> stdin: i suspect you're stuck in ignorance
<stdin> nalioth: heh, yeah I just checked
 * stdin is no longer stuck at 20
<Tm_T> nalioth: about cloak combinations, impossible?
<Gary> possible, whois welp for an example
<nalioth> cloak combination?
<nalioth> 4l-34r-22l-OPEN
<Tm_T> nalioth: my current KDE cloak and Ubuntu cloak
<Gary>  welp@gentoo/developer/colchester-lug.member.welp
<Tm_T> uuh
<LjL> no, closed
<Tm_T> LjL: the fellow from few hours back ranting about bullying?
<LjL> Tm_T: nah, just the random numbers nalioth said
<Tm_T> mmmh
<Gary> Tm_T@ubuntu/member/kde.developer.Tm_T - is that what you mean Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> almost, s/Tm_T/jkekkonen
<Tm_T> as in KDE cloak should be same as svn account
<PriceChild> Has ubuntuforums.org gone for you?
<LjL> hm? it's up
<Gary> PriceChild, slow
<no0tic> chanserv replies as it was on venus
<juano__> is this syntax correct to make ubotu pm a certain person in #ubuntu?  :   i.e.:  !alsa > annie  (see private message from ubotu) ?
<somerville32> !hi > juano__   (did it work?)
<juano__> somerville32: yes :) thanks
<nalioth> any developers around here?
<nalioth> and awake?
<Tm_T> depends
<jdong> DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!
<jdong> lol
<Tm_T> jdong: :(
<PriceChild> jdong's a real developer now!
<jdong> sorry, obligatory
<jdong> PriceChild: hey I'm going to study! don't drag me into your bloody messes!
<Tm_T> jdong: no, it's not
<nalioth> why can't we do something like this?  http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<PriceChild> jdong, no-one says no to nalioth.
<nalioth> i'd liketo collaborate on this project for the Ubuntu side
<PriceChild> nalioth, debian.exe?
<Tm_T> nalioth: have you poked #ubuntu-marketing ?
<PriceChild> kinda like what's it called... wubi?
<PriceChild> What's up Paddy_EIRE?
<nalioth> wubi?
<PriceChild> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<PriceChild> did you mean the site? Or the downloadable windows .exe?
<nalioth> hmm
<Tm_T> hmmm
<PriceChild> hmmmm
<Pici> hmmmmmm
<PriceChild> Pici, you ruined it!
<nalioth> i searched for all manner of things for installing debian on an old machine
<nalioth> wubi didn't come up at all
<Tm_T> nalioth: you distracted me, what I was doing... :o
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, very nasty day.... and I'm not very sorry although I know I should be X(
<PriceChild> nalioth, I'm totally confused what it is you're suggesting "we" as in ubuntu should do?
<Paddy_EIRE> PriceChild, wrongness should not be tolerated
<nalioth> PriceChild: nothing.
<nalioth> i'll grab the source and mangle it myself  :|
<Paddy_EIRE> although give me about 10-15 minutes or so
<Tm_T> :(
<PriceChild> :s
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, sorry I'm not following  :)
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> nm
<Paddy_EIRE> yer a good person at least
<Paddy_EIRE> brb
<nalioth> and no, wubi is totally unlike 'goodbye-microsoft.com'
<PriceChild> What was that aboug?
<nalioth> which is probably why wubi did not come up in my searches
<PriceChild> nalioth, so what does that debian.exe do?
<nalioth> it gathers a few bits of info and downloads an initr.gz(sp), adds an entry into the ntldr and allows you to install debian completely over the network
<nalioth> no PXE booting
<nalioth> no arcane changing of config files
<nalioth> just a simple exe
<PriceChild> Isn't that what wubi does? :/
<nalioth> no
<PriceChild> well a little different
<PriceChild> doesn't destroy windows
<nalioth> from the description of wubi, it runs ubuntu out of a windows folder
<nalioth> this completely installs debian on a seperate partition and everything
<PriceChild> yeah
 * Pici scratches his head @ paddy_eire
<PriceChild> wheras wubi fakes a hard drive in an existing partition
<nalioth> right
<PriceChild> both routes with benefits
<nalioth> i would like to collaborate with someone on an Ubuntu version of the debian.exe
<nalioth> i have ideas to make it "more user friendly"
<somerville32> nalioth, file a bug
<nalioth> file a bug on what? a debian package?
<somerville32> nalioth, Yes. :]
<nalioth> so how much trouble is it to upgrade to gutsy from etch?
<Tm_T> hi Kagar how can we help you?
<Tm_T> nalioth: no idea :(
<Kagar> I was told to see PriceChild
<PriceChild> Kagar, just reading up on the ban
<Kagar> aye, I had posted some lyrics that were o4o -- described some drugs..
<tritium> PriceChild: quick draw
<Kagar> I was going to stop -- but I had already pressed enter before I was told not too, then banned.
<PriceChild> tritium, hehe
<tonyyarusso> not the first time though, apparently
<Kagar> :\ true..
<PriceChild> Hmmm bantracker refers to an earlier incident...
<Kagar> the 4chan thing wasn't my fault..
<PriceChild> I wasn't talking about a 4chan thing...
<Kagar> either was i
<Kagar> *shifty eyes*
<PriceChild> "Why?"
<Kagar> hmm
<Kagar> I dunno
<PriceChild> Oh go on there must have been a reason...
<Kagar> why to which
<PriceChild> no-one just goes and posts stuff in a channel....
<Kagar> which one am I saying why to ?
<PriceChild> the "song" you were pasting it
<PriceChild> *in
<Kagar> I was hyper and it was playing and one thing led to another
<PriceChild> Pasting song lyrics in channel is bad enough..... those lyrics especially so. Agreed?
<Kagar> yeah
<Kagar> eh, well, I appreciate the "hearing" -- but I'm dealing with some stuff right now.. I'll return some other time.. or I dunno.
<Tm_T> he's not really interested about the issue
<Tm_T> I'd say forget it until he really asks for it
<PriceChild> I'd prefer to ask Ljl first anyway.
<Tm_T> that too
<tonyyarusso> hmmm, how do I list all channels on the server matching a regex?
<nalioth>   /msg chanserv list *term*
<tonyyarusso> hmm, not working
<tonyyarusso> Trying to find all Drupal channels, btw.
<tonyyarusso> Getting no results.
<nalioth> i've got 71 results
<nalioth>    /cs list *drupal*
<tonyyarusso> ah, needed the wildcards
<tonyyarusso> *term* was literal - missed that
 * nalioth sets a pack of ravenous wildcards loose on tonyyarusso 
<Kagar> blargh, sorry for being a butt and leaving --
<Tm_T> mmh
<Kagar> LjL -- may I ask how long my ban was set for?
<Tm_T> I'd say that's perfect answer from PC
<Kagar> yeah. seems like everyone is leaving me today
<Tm_T> Myrtti: :)
 * jussio1 waves
<Gary> <gradin> - his language is appalling...
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> other #kubuntu idlers here?
<Tm_T> just like to have opinion about this Galore
<Tm_T> jussio1: show it!
<jussio1> Tm_T: ahh now... Im shy...
<Tm_T> naah you have none
<Tm_T> just fooled me
<jussio1> hehe
<Gary>  Goatz has quit ("sleep() Gary hates me") - so tempting to place a ban on him
<Tm_T> naaah
<Tm_T> it's not fair nor fun
<Gary> well I know that
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, goatz is a PITA generally
<Gary> well it is kinda fun
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: sorry, don't know him, but I can guess
<Gary> well the nick give it away really
<Gary> I've just had to do a AUP/computer use policy for my work, arghh, why do a few have to spoil it for the rest of us
<Daviey> Gary: What happend to make it needed?
<Gary> some idiot thought it was a great idea to install pirated games and stuff
<Gary> I'm trying to walk the fine line in making them support the AUP, but not going down tying the machines down so users cannot do anything
<elkbuntu> Gary, surefire way to minimise that is to use linux :Þ
<Gary> elkbuntu, well dur :p
<elkbuntu> see, another + for linux :D
<ardchoille> I need to poke someone for voice in this chanel.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Hobbsee> why?
<Tm_T> #kubuntu op
<ardchoille> I just thought that since I'm now an op in #kubuntu..
<Tm_T> though, was that enough?
<Tm_T> hmm, no
<Tm_T> ardchoille: ubuntu-irc team atleast should be
<ardchoille> So I need to join ubuntu-irc team
<stdin> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc
<Tm_T> ardchoille: :)
<Tm_T> ardchoille: enthusiasm <3
<Tm_T> fresh energy that is
<Tm_T> (to be burned by trolls and alike)
 * Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: since when were you a kubuntu op, btw?
 * Hobbsee seems to have no memory of this
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: 48 minutes ago
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: our newest member, and op
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Joined ubuntu-irc team :)
<Tm_T> yay!
<Hobbsee> oh
<Tm_T> ardchoille: btw see our steamhead talking relaxed ;)
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Reading :)
<Gary> hopefully one day i'll be approved for that team :p
<jussi01> hello PriceChild :D
<PriceChild> hi
<PriceChild> crap.... approved someone I shouldn't have
<ardchoille> PriceChild: I was just going to say thank you for the approval
<PriceChild> sorry ardchoille... misread it thinking you hadn't yet been added to the ubuntu-irc-cloaks group
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Do I need to join ubuntu-irc-cloaks group?
<PriceChild> Well you have an ubuntu/member cloak so you should have been added by us
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> PriceChild: So I don't need to be on the ubuntu-irc team?
<PriceChild> Did you read the description/know what the team is?
<PriceChild> Sorry I've got to run to a lecture
<jussi01> PriceChild: ardchoille and i were added as #kubuntu ops today
<PriceChild> ah were you?
<ardchoille> PriceChild: I am an op for #kubuntu
<ardchoille> Riddell added us
<PriceChild> well it still needs a "council" approval... and that's given after watching you for a few months etc. etc.
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<PriceChild> ubuntu-irc is meant as a group of people we trust, and would reccomend to others as channel ops if they're short...
<PriceChild> I don't think any of us know you yet ;)
<ardchoille> God point
<ardchoille> *Good
<Gary> do you know me? :-)
<jussi01> Gary: we know you....
<Hobbsee> mmm...feel the lag...
<jussi01> hehe
<Gary> :'(
<Myrtti> oh my
<Myrtti> my channels are multiplying again
<jussi01> Myrtti: you need to keep the boys away from the girls...
<Myrtti> I've got only boy channels nowadays
<Gary> me too :p
<Myrtti> used to be on several girlie channels back in the day, but I've drifted too far to geekdom and silly talks about yarn, relationships, food and clothes with just a hint of horde / postfix / html -guruing don't hit the spot anymore
<Myrtti> I need better stuff
<ikonia> Mmmmm girlie girls
 * Hobbsee cracks the whip in ikonia's direction
<ikonia> Hmmmmm hard girlies
<Hobbsee> yeah, but they'll never sleep with you, so you're wasting your time there...
<ikonia> me specificly, or in general
<Hobbsee> you specifically.  although i wonder what you're meaning there by "in general"
<ikonia> as in they won't sleep with "men" in general
<ikonia> why me specificly, I could be a hottie for all you know
<ikonia> (I'm not) but I could be
<jack_> Guys.. just wanted to say I am logged in twice from the same ip to try and setup another machine...  NOt trying to slip one past anyone..  Morning ikonia...  Sparrow here
<Tm_T> hmmm
<jack_> Morning jrib
<jrib> morning
<LjL> THE FOLLOWING IS A TEST
<jrib> what is 2+2?
<jack_> Depends.. Are we the Government or real life?
<jrib> ha
<LjL> ok, no test
<jack_> Did you see my problem with the fresh install I am working on?  Clicking link brings up calendar and not firefox?
 * Hobbsee twiddles thumbs
<Hobbsee> er, what were wii's aliases?
<Hobbsee> more to the point, is genii one of them?
<jack_> Verified.. there is a prob with the installation of sunbird.. (I used synaptic) Problem went away after I removed Sunbird...
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: genii is definately known to be a good guy, totally different than wii/mii/nicio etc
<Hobbsee> oh, it was nicio
<Hobbsee> i thought there was a nick starting with g
<mc44> Hobbsee: no genii is someone else who is entirely sane :)
<Hobbsee> jack_: btw, it only starts looking suspicious from 3+
<Hobbsee> jack_: because people log, etc
<Hobbsee> mc44: ah, good.
<jack_> np.. just wanted to be upfront about it
<Gary> and you might have a mutli-geek household
<jack_> Should I file a bug on Sunbird installation?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you're strange ;P
<Pici> Is this news?
<Hobbsee> no, just reading the backlog
 * Pici scrolls
<Hobbsee> mneptok: not into dead squirrels then?  whyever not?
<Gary> my boyfriends been writing articles - http://www.helium.com/tm/746290/there-horror-stories-about
<Gary> I'm so proud of him :p
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussi01 said: !ntfs-3g is preinstalled from Feisty onwards. If you run an older version of ubuntu, installation instuctions are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jussi01> what do people think?
 * jussi01 -> sauna
<Myrtti> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> interesting masks mez
<Mez> Pici, :D
<Pici> Mez: you set 3 bans on that person
<Mez> Pici, so ?
<Pici> Seems a bit overkill.
<Mez> he wont come back though
<Mez> lol
 * Pici shrugs
<jussi01> hmmm.. is flash still broken?
<jussi01> If not, it would be good to get rid of the bit about it in /topic in #ubuntu.
<jdong> jussi01: I understand it's in backports, on its way into -updates
<jdong> jussi01: so very much in progress
<jussi01> jdong: ahh, great
<PriceChild> jdong, I got the update today I think
<ikonia> its available
<ikonia> I finsihed testing and reported back to brandon
<ikonia> the !flash-issue factoid and topic can be changed back
<ikonia> apologise I should have said earlier today
<ikonia> its fine on 6.06 6.10 7.04 and 7.10
 * jussi01 hugs ikonia ! great!
<ikonia> It's not in the public repo though yet
<ikonia> still in proposed
<ikonia> but I expect it to be moved quick
<PriceChild> is it just in -proposed?
<ikonia> yes
<PriceChild> hehe i'm too slow
<jussi01> ikonia: do you need people to test it from proposed?
<ikonia> no no
<ikonia> I hould have said earlier
<ikonia> should
<ikonia> jussi01: people are welcome to
<ikonia> I completed it earlier, but the more the merrier
<ikonia> apologies for the slow response
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia> that was poor on my part
<Mez> !flashissue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashissue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mez> !flash-issue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-issue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mez> !search flash
<ubotu> Found: flash 9, gnash, flash64, fffc, flash, flashissues, flash64bit, flash9, flashplayer, font
<Mez> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. A fix is on its way
<Mez> !flashissues =~ s/on its way/in -proposed/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> !flashissues ~= s/on its way/in -proposed/
<Mez> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. A fix is in -proposed
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia> just mailed to request it be moved to main
<ikonia> along with my test results
<jdong> PriceChild: it's in -proposed
<jdong> urgh already answered never mind
<ikonia> ;)
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, h3sp4wn said: ubotu: This is !offtopic I think you should get some decent software
<PriceChild> nalioth, can you remove <LeTechito> from #kubuntu-offtopic please?
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, h3sp4wn said: Ubotu doesn't that is what sucks
<stdin> *sigh* he's at it again
<PriceChild> Gothfunc, can I help?
<PriceChild> Kagar, can I help?
<Myrtti> again automatix
<Myrtti> I can't believe people are STILL using it
<tonyyarusso> yeah, I just read a Gutsy-oriented article that used it...
<PriceChild> I saw a backup program on the forums the other day
<pieisgood4589> Hi. Quick question-
<PriceChild> simple gui, comes up with about 10 options
<PriceChild> *will continue in a moment*
<pieisgood4589> How long do banns last?
<PriceChild> "as long as they need to"
<pieisgood4589> OK
<pieisgood4589> wow.
<pieisgood4589> what's the time a ban should take place if I said "lets play pong?"
<PriceChild> I don't see why that would mean a ban
<pieisgood4589> I don't know why but I was banned for saying that
<PriceChild> what channel are we talking about? We're talking about you?
<pieisgood4589> #ubuntu
<pieisgood4589> Yes
<pieisgood4589> I was banned for saying "lets play pong
<PriceChild> Well for starters it seems offtopic
<pieisgood4589> Oh...
 * PriceChild looks up the ban
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pieisgood4589> Ok
<pieisgood4589> Thank you.
<PriceChild> For what?
<PriceChild> ping ompaul
<PriceChild> Read those two please pieisgood4589, and remind me of the purpose of #ubuntu
<pieisgood4589> Why?
<pieisgood4589> Ok
<PriceChild> (the "ping" wasn't directed at you sorry)
<pieisgood4589> Oh...
<tonyyarusso> ah, the subleties of "ping PriceChild" vs "PriceChild: ping"
<pieisgood4589> Haha
<pieisgood4589> ping ompaul
<PriceChild> indeed, I should know better
<pieisgood4589> ompaul: ping
<pieisgood4589> ompaul:ping
<PriceChild> pieisgood4589, what are you doing? Why do you need him?
<PriceChild> PLEASE stop pinging him...
<pieisgood4589> I don't
<pieisgood4589> I'm just trying it out
<pieisgood4589> What does it do?
<PriceChild> the same as when i do this pieisgood4589
<pieisgood4589> Ok...
<pieisgood4589> Do what
<PriceChild> pardon?
<pieisgood4589> Never mind.
<pieisgood4589> How long will my ban last?
<pieisgood4589> Can you tell?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> 15mins added everytime you ask ;-)
<pieisgood4589> Oh...
<Myrtti> the ban will be released when it's due
<pieisgood4589> Ok.
<ptw> jenda: hi, can you help me sequester a nick
<ptw> can anyone help me take over an unused nick?
<javaJake> ptw, #freenode would be better for that if you're talking about IRC nicks
<javaJake> Anyone able to remove the past conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic from the logs?
<javaJake> I'm not worried about too much, just don't like my personal trials broadcasted for infinity on the 'net
<jenda> ptw: here me is :)
<javaJake> Nvm, #ubuntu-offtopic isn't logged. :P
<PriceChild> gah at pieisgood going... :/
<jenda> ptw: seems like you've already had it your way ;)
<ptw> jenda: someone just set me up in #freenode
<jenda> ptw: :)
<ptw> jenda: but the link he sent me to continue the process doesn't work
<jdong> someone set us up the cloak!
<jdong> XD sorry obligatory :D
<PriceChild> jdong, wha?!
 * jussi01 -> bed :D nite all.
 * jussi01 throws a snowball at jdong as he walks out :P
<LjL> *wasn't* logged... *g*
<tonyyarusso> haha
<LjL> someone have a clue what the hell kahrytan is doing in #ubuntu now?
<Myrtti> looks like helping?
<Tm_T> wasn't he banned?
<LjL> no, just from -offtopic
<LjL> i was wondering why he called !o4o
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> I see
<Myrtti> must've done it in error or like
<Myrtti> let it pass
<Tm_T> I agree
<Myrtti> /me likes the idea of giving people some slack
<jdong> slack is good, but Ubuntu has better package management :)
<nalioth> yes, me too, Myrtti.
<Kagar> LjL -- am I banned still?
<LjL> yes Kagar, i think it will be a little longer than this
<Kagar> Its been like 8 days now. :(
<Kagar> not really. more like 4 or 5
<mneptok> Kagar: i looked at the ban after some other users remarked that they missed you.
<Kagar> but all right.. do you have an estimate?
<Kagar> mm, it's nice to know that I'm loved.
<mneptok> Kagar: you've been banned multiple times, often for the same, unthinking, stupig type comments.
<Kagar> even if I'm a butt
<Kagar> eh, yeah.
<mneptok> Kagar: i just wonder why you'd make the same dumb mistakes in channels where you're obviously wanted.
<mneptok> no disrespect. just sayin' ...
<mneptok> *shrug*
<Kagar> I dunno, I'm just not used to moderators... So it's been an adjustment for me.. but seriously, I think I've gotten better than if there were zero moderators..
<mneptok> something to think about as LjL has his "i wonder if this guy has learned anything yet" inner monologue.
<mneptok> but what do i know. i'm basically a trained baboon.
<mneptok> "ook ook"
<Kagar> heh
<LjL> Kagar, estimate is month
<Kagar> aeuurgghh
<Kagar> -_-
<Kagar> all right. I will return in one month...
<Kagar> It'll allow me to work on some scholarship stuff.
<somerville32> Kagar, You can always check out the other channels :)
<Kagar> yeah, ut I don't know about the other channels -- somerville32
<Kagar> most look lame or in other languages.
<Kagar> but that's my personal opinion -- but I guess I can always quest.
<ikonia> mneptok: is that the offical noise of a baboon
<mneptok> ikonia: the standards body has yet to enact it, but it has been proposed.
<ikonia> I'll wait for it to become main
<ikonia> guys, little help please, UBUNTUSOLVED in #ubuntu trolling, giving out nonsense answer and bad advice on purpose
<ikonia> %150 troll
<ikonia> help please.
<ikonia> nalioth: thank you
<ikonia> fedup of kbrooks talking crap and offering people nosense for advice
<Jack_Sparrow> It is no wonder I drink...
<ikonia> he ALWAYS does it
<ikonia> it's not fair on people
<ikonia> had enough of it with him now
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: already dropped
<LjL> ikonia: and for that matter, you used to be a serial RTFMer... :P anyway, paste the bad advice in here rather than arguing - if there should be arguing, better to bring it in here than #ubuntu
<ikonia> totally
<ikonia> RTM'er ?
<ikonia> I still advise people to read the manual
<LjL> there's nothing wrong with that in itself
<LjL> ubuntuisloved coming
<LjL> (probably)
<LjL> lucian, how can we help you?
<no0tic> ikonia, You teach fishing not give freash fishes to anyone :)
 * LjL slaps no0tic with a trout that's definitely not fresh
<no0tic> *fresh, sorry
<ikonia> I will give help, I just don't like people who just want the answer now now now, with no effort for no reason
<ikonia> if someones strugglging no problem
 * no0tic too
<ikonia> but "I need this now, because I do, and can't be bothered to read"
<ikonia> I'll always just point them at the manual
<Jack_Sparrow> Agreed, it is nice to see tham make some effort in solving the problem
<ikonia> (not alway, but general rule of thumb)
<ikonia> if they have made the effort to find the channel, then they can at least have a little look for the answer, somewhere
<LjL> ikonia, reasonable in theory, but when you overdo it for a while, there is a risk of starting to *assume* that the guy didn't even try to read a thing... while they really might have been reading, but the wrong things. and i'm of the opinion that one should always *point* at the relevant manual, and make sure that the information *is* there directly (and if it's there indirectly, explain what's the indirectly relevant information to look for)
<no0tic> ikonia, in the italian they excuse theirselves telling us they don't know english..
<LjL> anyway, i didn't mean to criticize your *current* approach really.
<ikonia> LjL: %100 agree with that
<ikonia> LjL: critisim is always welcome
<ikonia> well, mostly
<ikonia> no0tic: thats a fair point, cross-language stuff is hard
<no0tic> LjL, after a while you spot easily who hasn't read anything at all
<LjL> no0tic: or you just *think* you do. that's, imho, the mistake to be careful of
<LjL> anyway
<ikonia> LjL: yes, that is a fine line
<LjL> ubuntuisloved: hi, how can we help you?
<ikonia> apologies I didn't see ubuntuisloved enter
<ubuntuisloved> i guess im under the impression that your mod's cannot handle thier powers correctly and I was thrown off a channel without a chance to explain anything
<LjL> ubuntuisloved, i think you were warning, and as a response you told the person who warned you to stop
<LjL> s/warning/warned/
<ubuntuisloved> i told them to stop harrasing me yes as they stated i was not helping the user although if they read my post i said use apt-get install *** etc...
<ubuntuisloved> if a ubuntu mod cannot understand that im helping them with a question by telling them what to install we really need to rethink how we give powers out
<ubuntuisloved> what specifically is s/warning/warned ?
<LjL> ubuntuisloved: i meant to say that my typing "warning" was a typo, and i intended to type "warned" instead
<ubuntuisloved> ohh
<ubuntuisloved> i told them to not harrass me is this against the irc rules ?
<ubuntuisloved> i didnt realize its ok for mod's to harrass users
<LjL> ubuntuisloved, uhm, well it's offtopic i guess... but the point is that you were warned about (perceived?) bad behavior, and instead of replying logically you clearly stated you'd ignore the warning
<nalioth> ubuntuisloved: a 'warning' is not harassment
<ubuntuisloved> well how many mods are there handling the channel #ubuntu ?
<LjL> a few
<PriceChild> ubuntuisloved, You were trolling #ubuntu with nonsense. Neither answering specific questions, nor asking your own. Just gibberish.
<ubuntuisloved> your telling me that out of all the mod's on that channel all of them can't read that i was telling the user how to install a program
<nalioth> ubuntuisloved: we all have logs here.
<LjL> (and they're called "operators" or "ops" on IRC, the terms are different from forums and such)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-14
<ubuntuisloved> i find that very hard to believe yes i know i have the log too
<PriceChild> I think we are all agreed that the ban will stay.
<ubuntuisloved> ok well ops i mean
<LjL> ubuntuisloved, well, i must admit i also *did* find your english *very* hard to parse
<LjL> not just today
<LjL> also other times i noticed you talking in the channel
<ubuntuisloved> well i mistyped
<ubuntuisloved> i always help users
<ubuntuisloved> price child i might think you don't fully understand what i mean
<PriceChild> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PriceChild> I think that would make things a lot easier.
<ubuntuisloved> so do i just type !tab then the nick?
<ubuntuisloved> !tab PriceChild  test
<LjL> no
<PriceChild> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LjL> ubuntuislTAB hello
<Pici> no.. your tab key.. on the keyboard.
<ubuntuisloved> ahh
<PriceChild> ubuntuisloved, try it on me :)
<ubuntuisloved> PriceChild: test
<PriceChild> wooo :)
<ubuntuisloved> PriceChild: does this mean i am speaking directly to one person?
<PriceChild> That will make conversations you are involved in a *lot* easier to follow, if you are directing speech at a user
<PriceChild> ubuntuisloved, no, but notice how this text appears a different colour to you because i used your name
<ubuntuisloved> PriceChild: ohh how is it different then a /msg then?
<Pici> ubuntuisloved: because everyone can read it.
<ubuntuisloved> Pici: thnks
<mneptok> i <3 vowels
<Pici> mnptk: me too
<PriceChild> ubuntuisloved, it makes sure who you are speaking to doesn't miss your advice as it is hilighted
<LjL> mneptok: says the guy with a nickname starting with "mn"
<PriceChild> ubuntuisloved, it also makes sure people know who you are talking to... and means you don't look like you are offering advice for one problem, to the wrong person
<ubuntuisloved> PriceChild: ahhhh
<ubuntuisloved> PriceChild: well not everyone knows perfect irc this irc stuff is all new to me
<PriceChild> conversation moves quickly in #ubuntu and replies take time to type...
<PriceChild> of course, we were all beginners once
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: so then take advice and criticism without warning people that they are harassing yiu?
<mneptok> *you
<ubuntuisloved> PriceChild: but either way i think its wrong how i was dealt with on that channel
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: i took your advice i thought it was a user harrasing me? how was i to know? they never said what this troll was or such?
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: they never asked me what i was talking about before booting me either
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: the poiunt is, if you don't know what is going on, pleae don't begin wildly throwing punches.
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: i wasn't throwing punches i was just telling the user to stop harrasing me i was only trying to help the user who asked about the cdripper info
<Pici> ubuntuisloved: But they didn't ask about cdripper info.
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: so much for helping others
<Pici> They were asking about an addon for k3b for mp3s.  k3b is a program for burning CDs.
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: if you don't understand how IRC works, or what an IRC troll is, why tell someone they're harassing you?
<ubuntuisloved> Pici: BB88>	Anybody know of a CD Ripper better than Sound Juicer; it is very limited?
<ubuntuisloved> Pici: yes they did
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: because i was busy helping the user and they were telling me to get off the channel? how rude?
<Pici> nevermind.
<ubuntuisloved> Pici: and now you can see why im upset
<Pici> ubuntuisloved: Everyone thought you were talking to the person who asked about k3b.
<ubuntuisloved> Pici: then they should of stated thats not for k3b
<ubuntuisloved> Pici: not start throwing tickets like a harrasing cop
<ubuntuisloved> Pici: I also answered his question already telling him to install k3b-mp3 for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys check out  Ganjistus
<Pici> ubuntuisloved: You also told someone to 'just google' for their answer. Thats not really an answer.
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, watching
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Pici> ubuntuisloved: And like we said, it is *very* hard to follow whats going on if you dont prefix your messages with the person's name.
<ubuntuisloved> Pici: asking firefox to start faster its much more complicated then stated everything in Irc so i gave them the link to firefox since theres many how to's
<Pici> PriceChild: I've had to kick him in the past.
<LjL> ubuntuisloved, next time please give people *specific* howtos that you know are good. google has many answers, some of which awfully wrong
<ubuntuisloved> Pici: exuse me but i have a registered name under caps and never was kicked ever before show me in the logs where this is so !
<LjL> and possibly dangerous
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: you were told that if you were a troll, someone would suggest you leave. you then warned them of their "harassment"
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: your right i should of came here to turn them in but i was unaware of this channel
<Pici> ubuntuisloved: I was referring to Ganjistus when talking to PriceChild, not you.
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: i agree with their sentiment completely. if you are a troll, i would suggest you leave any Ubuntu channels.
<ubuntuisloved> ohh
<ubuntuisloved> Pici: sorry
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: that's not harassment. it's a statement of my opinion.
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: i understand but do you assume everyone knows what a troll is?
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: i only knew of a word BOT
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: "warning" someone for saying "if you plan to abuse this channel or its users, please leave" is a bit much
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: by the time i tried to type in that i was not a bot they kicked me
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: and again, if you don't know, come and ask before throwing warnings around.
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: I understand your point ...Point taken i apologize
<ompaul> PriceChild, pieisgood is trollish
<LjL> ubuntuisloved, please read the following (use /msg ubotu !word), especially coc and guidelines, and when you're done please tell us if you find them reasonable and/or are not clear with something
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: no need to apologize. just understand why people got a bit upset at yor behavior.
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: but also take in account that you need to explain to the user a bit more and give them at least a chance to type back
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: i didnt have two seconds to type to Chousuke>	UBUNTUISLOVED sounds like a bot :P to explain i was no bot
 * ompaul chases mneptok for the source    ---      of a rumour
<mneptok> ompaul: i don't do rumors.
<ompaul> mneptok, that is why there is a u in it
<mneptok> or, at least, i never admit to it.
<ompaul> gotcha!
<Pici> ubuntuisloved: I don't believe that you were kicked for 'being a bot'
<LjL> why don't we all just let him read the guidelines and related information so he'll know how he's expected to behave and then we can talk on common grounds
<Pici> Sounds good.
<ompaul> ompaul@homer:~$ apt-cache policy xripper
<ompaul> W: Unable to locate package xripper
 * ompaul wonders what was going on 
 * ompaul goes back
<ikonia> ompaul: not sure its in gutsy
<jdong> isn't xripper some commercialware Windows tool?
 * jdong tries to remember his windows cracking days
<ikonia> no, a legacy X11 ripper
<LjL> !ohmy | jdong
<ubotu> jdong: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> !piracy | jdong
<ubotu> jdong: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
 * ompaul sits on jdong 
<jdong> ikonia: do you mean xrip?
 * LjL slips the chair under ompaul
<ubuntuisloved> LjL: ok ive read this here
<ompaul> that should give you some difficulty breathing
<ubuntuisloved> LjL: When you disagree, consult others. Disagreements, both political and technical, happen all the time
<ubuntuisloved> LjL: I should've done so
<jdong> haha I suppose this isn't the place to submit my secret hush hush resume then ;-)
<ikonia> jdong: not certain, I have xripper on my old box, but it could be the same thing
<ompaul> ubuntuisloved, you were not accurate with xripper, even if the intention was xrip  and that does not exist
<ikonia> ompaul: nah, that was me
<ubuntuisloved> huh?
<ubuntuisloved> ompaul: i did not state xripper sir?
 * ompaul thinks me needs to read again
<ikonia> ripperX
<ikonia> not Xripper
<ubuntuisloved> ompaul: how are you writing in blue
<jdong> ikonia: could just be namespace clash then. x + rip{er} isn't exactly a creative name by any means :)
<jdong> ah, there we go
<LjL> ubuntuisloved, good, so what about you're let back in and 1) you try your best to be as clear as possible (you were pretty clear in this channel, less so in #ubuntu) when giving advice or asking for advice, and 2) when someone says something you aren't quite sure about, you ask politely, *even if* it sounds like they're attacking you?
<ompaul> ubuntuisloved, that is your client that is choosing the colours
<ikonia> jdong: reading the notes, was called Xripper but changed to ripperx due to illegal software clash you mentioned earlier
<ubuntuisloved> ompaul: no i mean you some how made it do that? i cant explain but what did you do differently?
<jdong> ikonia: makes sense. xripper was a pretty infamous name from my old circles :)
<ikonia> and ripperx is in the repo
<ubuntuisloved> Lj
 * mneptok likes blue
<LjL> tab :)
<ubuntuisloved> LjL: that i would appreciate
 * mneptok likes /me which makes /me blue
<ompaul> ubuntuisloved, if mneptok is blue then it is called an action we do  /me does whatever
 * ompaul does whatever
<ompaul> ubuntuisloved, and yeap I was wrong there with the xripper - it is midnight 34 time to sleep methinks
 * ubuntuisloved thats very nice
<LjL> ubuntuisloved: you may rejoin #ubuntu
<ompaul> thats the one
<ubuntuisloved> ompaul: where do you find all these commands to use?
<ompaul>  /help ;-)
<ompaul> ubuntuisloved, do /lastlog ompaul
<ompaul> that is useful
<ompaul> not 100% accurate but useful none the less
<ubuntuisloved> ompaul: says unknown
<LjL> it's a client-specific command, it may not work on all IRC clients
<ompaul> pity
<ubuntuisloved> Ljl: ohh
<ubuntuisloved> LjL: forgot tab again ....:( how do i get ahold of developers who make ubuntu
<ubuntuisloved> LjL: I wanted to get details on developing and seeing what they offer for FTP gui into the repositories
<ubuntuisloved> LjL: or who can i ask?
<LjL> ubuntuisloved, i'm not sure what is the best way to get in contact with developers
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<ubuntuisloved> LjL: also why are some users having dark green icon and some do not
<LjL> the bot has a list of a couple of GUIs for FTP servers, though
<LjL> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ubuntuisloved> LjL: how am i aware who the mods are on irc channels?
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: do you want a GUI FTP client?
<LjL> ubuntuisloved: why do you need to know? just treat everyone with equal respect :)
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: no i wanted to create a better interface more advanced one like wsftp pro
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: better interface than what?
<ubuntuisloved> LjL: i know its not that i just wanted to know why some show up in green some show in grey
<elkbuntu> ubuntuisloved, greyed out people are set /away
<ubuntuisloved> mneptok: i guess its not so much for me as i constantly see in the ubuntu forums users complaining our ftp programs are not as good as the ones in windows? so i wanted to help out
<mneptok> !info gftp
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-16ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<elkbuntu> ubuntuisloved, see im gray now
<ikonia> I've never seen that complaint
<mneptok> ubuntuisloved: ^^^^^^
<ubuntuisloved> elkbuntu: but if thats true mine has all you guys as grey
<LjL> ubuntuisloved, colors can mean many different things depending on the IRC client... in this channel for instance, some people are "voiced" (which doesn't really mean very much, but generally gives you a different color)
<elkbuntu> oh... what client are you using?
<ubuntuisloved> LjL: chatzilla
 * elkbuntu twitches
 * LjL runs
 * ompaul shrieks
 * ubuntuisloved im getting the feeling this is bad
<LjL> yeah well i guess it's not what we feel is the cutest irc client around
<ompaul> ubuntuisloved, guess again, the words very very very are missing from that line I think and then it might be an understatement
<ubuntuisloved> ompaul: im not fully understanding why everyone dislikes this chat program?
<ompaul> ubuntuisloved, use a real one and find out
<elkbuntu> ubuntuisloved, it has a habit of getting mass-banned, because people dont know how to change their ident, so *!chatzilla@* bans hundreds
<LjL> ubuntuisloved, IRC may be old and rusty, but it's a pretty complicated although easy-looking protocol, with many not immediate intricacies
<ubuntuisloved> ompaul: suggestions?
<LjL> dedicated clients are generally much better than "add-ons" for browsers and IM programs and such
<ompaul> xchat
<ompaul> not xchatgnome xchat
<ubuntuisloved> ompaul: im not sure if you asked about the gui for ftp but this link is just one of them http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225585
<elkbuntu> ompaul, tbh, pidgin is probably even better than chatzilla, although it's not a standalone
<ompaul> ubuntuisloved, na when I ftp I use the command line
<ubuntuisloved> elkbuntu: i have pidgin but i use it for IM
<ubuntuisloved> ompaul: i just use rsync
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<elkbuntu> nalioth, good point
<ompaul> ubuntuisloved, you appear to be very tired - : im not sure if you asked about the gui for ftp but this link is just one of them http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225585 ubuntuisloved> LjL: I wanted to get details on developing and seeing what they offer for FTP gui into the repositories  I guess you did
<ompaul> ubuntuisloved, is there anything else we can help you with?
<ubuntuisloved> ompaul: im exhausted but i don't need to get in trouble with nalioth either so i need to take my conversation on another channel
<ubuntuisloved> thanks
<ompaul> ikonia, you may remember that phone call a couple of weeks ago - well I see on groklaw that moveable type is now GPLv2 more kit that rocks
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ompaul> the blogging world gets a taste of freedom huh?
<ompaul> pity it was not gplv3
<ompaul> okay I got to split
<ikonia> the year would be over when the reading of it had finished
<ikonia> guys is anyone awake
<PriceChild> ikonia, hmm?
<ikonia> please looks at jason_ubuntuislo its ubuntuissolved again under a different name
<ikonia> same ip
<ikonia> he's starting again with "can I post a link"
<PriceChild> and?
<ikonia> it's dubious stuff again, his last link wasn't %100 irellevant
<ikonia> I whois'd him as the info he was giving out was junk when he first joined
<ikonia> I've just noted its the same guy
<ikonia> worth a eye on
<Pici> Might want to keep an eye on Fabio.  He was looking for a torjan [sic] before to control windows computers from Ubuntu.  He referred to them as victims.
<LjL> an eye?
<Pici> sigh... now hes querying me.
<LjL> don't worry
<fabio> hello everybody
<LjL> fabio, let's put the legal/illegal issues aside for a moment. you say you're an Ubuntu developer, in which case you surely know about the Code of Conduct
<fabio> LjL im there
<LjL> i don't think calling someone a "bastard" suits its spirit
<LjL> do you think so?
<fabio> LjL
<fabio> im sorry
<fabio> but im realy want to control windows with ubuntu
<fabio> :X
<mneptok> fabio: with "victims?"
<LjL> fabio, that's fine, but as soon as you say "trojan", that starts to fall into "questionably legal".
<LjL> but i don't really care about that
<LjL> if it's your own windows computer, you're free to do whatever you feel like
<Tm_T> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<LjL> just don't refer to people as "you bastard"
<Tm_T> :(
<tonyyarusso> Meanwhile, if you are talking about unauthorized access, that is not at all remotely welcome anywhere in the Ubuntu community.
<fabio> LjL im sorry but if u see he calls me stupid
<LjL> nah tonyyarusso, he really was *comparing* it to a trojan, since people were asking what he referred to with remote access
<mneptok> fabio: why the PM?
<LjL> he never really said he wanted a trojan
<mneptok> fabio: you're saying "victims"
<fabio> ---
<tonyyarusso> LjL: fair enough.  Hence the "if" :)
<fabio> no coments
<LjL> fabio, i don't see him calling you a stupid
<mneptok> fabio: this means you are using Ubuntu to maliciously attack other computers. this is a major violation of the CoC. as a developer, you should know better.
<fabio> zzz
<fabio> i know that
<LjL> mneptok, to be fair though, he said "victim" while explaining what a trojan was
<fabio> but people
<Pici> <fabio> cpudan80: TORJAN / <fabio> lcpudan: its like an virus but controls victim computer
<Pici> fabio: but what?
<fabio> if we can destroy windows the people come to ubuntu
<fabio> hhehehe
<PriceChild> "Microsoft is not the enemy"
<LjL> my apologies mneptok.
<jdong> PriceChild: global warming is.
<fabio> for me is
<jdong> PriceChild: and this year, more carbon will be emitted into the ozone layer than parents will read a book to their children.
<jdong> lol *sends in resume to al gore's office*
<mneptok> LjL: no worries. my binoculars are somewhat more powerful, having IRCed for 15 years. ;)
<LjL> fabio: wait a minute... you're saying you condone illegal and utterly immoral activities such as putting trojans on people's computer, in order for ubuntu to gain ground?
<fabio> monopoly
<PriceChild> fabio, we do not condone crime in the Ubuntu community at all. Even if it is supposedly to spread Ubuntu.
<fabio> 90% of mundial computers are dominated with windows
<LjL> (mneptok, i've irced for 8 years)
<fabio> ok
<Pici> mundial? Do I even want to look this up?
<fabio> but is a good idea
<fabio> ;)
<LjL> no it isn't
<fabio> im portuguese
<fabio> my english is not very good
<PriceChild> I've IRC'd for less than two years, I win :D
<fabio> but i can expesse
<fabio> *expresse
<LjL> express
 * jdong has an IRC eternal newb trophy.
<LjL> jdong: and do you know what we do to eternal newbs?
<Pici> fabio: There are many people here for whom English is not their first language.  That is not what we are discussing here.
<PriceChild> fabio, I think the general idea that illegally "breaking" other people's computers is "VERY BAD" though yes?
<PriceChild> In our opinion at least.
<jdong> LjL: well you can't send me off to the forums. Too late!
<LjL> jdong: oh crap.
<fabio> PriveChild: u are right
<LjL> fabio: good, so please read our guidelines (as well as the CoC, but i suppose you've read that already), and please abide by them in the future
<LjL> !etiquette > fabio    (fabio, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fabio> people
<LjL> yup?
<fabio> i want to run gta san andreas in ubuntu
<LjL> fabio, this is not a support channel
<fabio> LjL
<fabio> i know
 * mneptok gets to level 7 in GTA: MBR
<mneptok> i just shot a crack dealer and unlocked menu.lst!
<fabio> mneptok
<fabio> see the pvt plz
<jdong> mneptok: pfft wait till you have to deal with the codec scripts in level 8. you won't be so excited then.
<fabio> i have an nvidia gs 7600
<fabio> graphics
<mneptok> jdong: yeah, i heard the boss in the WMA level is really tough
<mneptok> fabio: sorry, i'm not able to help you run Windows games with WINE
<jdong> mneptok: yeah, redmond lawyers and DMCA cops chasing after you...
<fabio> mneptok
<fabio> ...
<fabio> mneptok
<mneptok> jdong: this game adds a whole new dimension to the term "race condition"
<fabio> any alternative?
<mneptok> fabio
<mneptok> yeah, get a PS3
<mneptok> or run Windows
<Tm_T> .
<Tm_T> I think pencil and paper is better alternative
<Tm_T> charcoal!
<PriceChild> Hmmm so I have told two companies where I live, and two companies only. Both say they haven't sold my information, so why am I getting spam mail?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: it wasn't me!
<fabio> mnrpyok .....
<mneptok> PriceChild: addressed to you, or "Occupant?"
<Tm_T> fabio: anything else we can help you with?
<PriceChild> mneptok, my name
<PriceChild> fabio, use the Tab key.
<fabio> tm_T yes
<Tm_T> fabio: yes?
<fabio> is cedega good for game?
<Tm_T> ...
<PriceChild> fabio, this is not a support channel.
<fabio> Tm_T: ok
<Tm_T> fabio: anything related to this channel topic we can help you with?
<Tm_T> kitche: hi
<kitche> #ubuntu topic needs adjusted it seems the flash install problem got fixed it seems
<mneptok> kitche: i'll ping the distro team. thanks. :)
<Tm_T> kitche: have it spread to all mirrors already?
<fabio> Tm_T: yes
<fabio> i can doo translations
<kitche> I have no clue I just know someone said it was fixed since it's in the update repo
<PriceChild> I changed the topic.
<mneptok> fabio: didn't you say you were an Ubuntu developer?
<fabio> yes?
<fabio> newbie
<PriceChild> calling yourself an "Ubuntu Developer" implies you are part of the ubuntu-dev or ubuntu-core-dev teams... with access to the archive?
<fabio> yes
<fabio> im translator for portuguese distributions
<fabio> .pt not .br
<Tm_T> fabio: https://launchpad.net/~fabio-facape
<Tm_T> fabio: this one is you?
<PriceChild> Tm_T, different surname
<Tm_T> PriceChild: ?
<fabio> yes
<fabio> its me
<PriceChild> Tm_T, real name didn't match up
<Tm_T> PriceChild: it did
<Tm_T> 0512.22 -!- fabio [n=fabio@88.157.104.154]
<Tm_T> 0512.22 -!-  ircname  : Fábio Oliveira
<Tm_T> Fábio Oliveira (fabio-facape)
<Tm_T> match
<PriceChild> ah sorry, saw the "facape"
<fabio> yes
<Tm_T> fabio: according to that page, you are developer of what exactly?
<fabio> its mee
<PriceChild> "No translations recorded from Fábio Oliveira."
<Tm_T> no team participation, no karma...
<fabio> im newbie
<fabio> ...
<fabio> thats the point
<fabio> now i whant to know how to
<PriceChild> fabio, I'd suggest you don't call yourself an "ubuntu developer" or "ubuntu translator" in future, until at least a small amount of participation
<fabio> join on the team of translations
<fabio> why?
<fabio> im participate
<Tm_T> how?
 * Tm_T is interested
<fabio> of course im interested
<fabio> if im not interested im not here
<Tm_T> fabio: I'm interested to know how you participate currently, or this far atleast
<fabio> here
<fabio> lol
<Tm_T> hm?
<Tm_T> how?
<fabio> Tm_T: i want to know how to start working
<Pici> nosrednaekim: How can we help you?
<ardchoille> I am currently reading the Kubuntu Tutorials Day logs wrt bug triage. I'd like to do some triaging. What do I need to be able to do that?
<Tm_T> fabio: ah, but that doesn't make one developer yet ;)
<nosrednaekim> Pici: no problem :D just didn't know this channel existed and came over to see what it was about
<Pici> nosrednaekim: We deal with irc issues here, its not really a hang-out place.
<PriceChild> ardchoille, read the wiki? And btw this channel is about operator/abuse questions
<fabio> Tm_T: Ok how to get started
<nosrednaekim> Pici: yeah, I know... leaving :D
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Ah, ok.
<PriceChild> ardchoille, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Thank you :)
<Tm_T> fabio: devel channels are good start
<PriceChild> fabio, and a link for you: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<fabio> priceChild this dont help me
<fabio> im not a noob
<PriceChild> fabio, how about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu ?
 * mneptok cleans his glasses
<Tm_T> mneptok: I'm still here
<fabio> PriceChild: Good
<kahrytan> Is LjL  around?
<fabio> well
<fabio> now im an developer
<fabio> hihihi
<vorian> eh?
<fabio> vorian?
<fabio> talking to me?
<vorian> not really
<vorian> sorry
<fabio> lol
<vorian> :)
<vorian> so what do you develop?
<fabio> translations
<vorian> great
<fabio> yep
<fabio> i love ubuntu
<fabio> ubuntu is my second girlfriend
<fabio> lolol
<mneptok> Do Not Look Into Laser With Remaining Eye
<no0tic> lol
<ardchoille> mneptok: Good one
<fabio> the ubuntu suports sms gateway?
 * elkbuntu doesnt know what to kick... the gutsy printing config, or her router
 * no0tic wants to kick irssi scripting... grrr 
<fabio> lol
<tritium> I'm too nice.
<tritium> I typically only remove on first offense.
<Pici> fabio: You've had your warnings already. I will not be removing this ban.
<Pici> tritium: this wasnt a first offense,  hes in this channel right now because an earlier issue.
<fabio> !shutup | Pici
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tritium> Ah, I see that now...
<Pici> fabio: This isnt helping your case.
<fabio> Pici what u want?
<fabio> whant one baby mine?
<fabio> *want
<Myrtti> WHAT on earth?
<fabio> ?
<Pici> I'm a bit speechless at this point.
<fabio> Pici what u gonna do?
<fabio> ban me?
<Pici> fabio: I'm going to ask you to leave now.  If you dont want to, I can arrange for you to be removed.
<fabio> shure
<fabio> mr Picipi
<Pici> Thank you elkbuntu.
<fabio> hey ok
<fabio> Pici u win
<Myrtti> peelopalloa
<fabio> a bycicle
<fabio> lool
<elkbuntu> fabio, please leave the channel
<fabio> elkbuntu
<fabio> why
<Pici> Oh, this is mature:
<Pici> :27:49 <fabio> u are very stupid
<Pici> 00:27:50 <fabio> no?
<Myrtti> I just love my irssi aliases
<Myrtti> <3
<elkbuntu> Pici, in PM?
<Pici> elkbuntu: yes.
<Myrtti> feel free to remove the ban when done
<tritium> Pici: what a shame
<Myrtti> no pm for me yet?
<Myrtti> I'm disappointed
<elkbuntu> or me
<elkbuntu> welcome to the 'we feel left out' club, Myrtti
<elkbuntu> Pici, warn him that operator harassment is a breach of freenode policy and can lead to being banned from the network :)
<Myrtti> <3
<Myrtti> lots of leet speak and smileys
<Myrtti> maybe that'll get it thru
<no0tic> lol
<no0tic> why you kicked him so late?
<no0tic> Myrtti, you scare me, I saw what you can do..
<Pici> I dont have the power in here, so I was either going to ! ops him or try to coax him out using my wiles
<no0tic> Pici, ah, understood
<Myrtti> he just ticked me off
<Myrtti> portuguese...
<Myrtti> funny.
<tritium> My gosh, our numbers have grown.
<Myrtti> whose?
<tritium> ops
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> good thing though
<tritium> True.  We only had 7 aside from rob2 back in the day: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mako/cc-summary-20050510.html
<Myrtti> ugh :-)
<tritium> heh ;)
<Myrtti> I remember what it was like
<fabio> oh thanks thanks thanks
<Myrtti> fabio: you're not going to get any other ban released soon.
<Pici> fabio: Which is the same thing I've been telling you.
<Myrtti> fabio: you comibg here to complain about the issue, which from my perspective isn't negotiable, isn't going to make unbanning any faster
<fabio> 	
<fabio> I swear that not happen again
<Myrtti> fabio: that being said, we'd all like you to leave the channel
<Myrtti> fabio: you'll know when the ban is lifted, when you can join the channeks again.
<Myrtti> (goh this touchpad keyboard is small in 770)
<Myrtti> sorry for the typos, folks
<no0tic> any irssi scripting expert here?
<fabio> Myrtti: i sayit to pici dont happens again
<fabio> plz dont ban me
<fabio> ;S
<Myrtti> just be patient fabio
<fabio> no0tic: what scripting? php?
<Myrtti> you remind a 6y old screaming for the lollipop at supermarket checkout
<Pici> fabio: This isnt a channel for you to stay in until you are unbanned.
<no0tic> fabio, irssi.. perl..
<fabio> Pici im developer too
<Myrtti> fabio: please leave, your staying here PROLONGS the ban.
<Pici> fabio: This isnt a developers channel either.
<Pici> Listen to Myrtti.
<Myrtti> I'm asking nice here.
<Myrtti> I've already kickbanned you once
<fabio> but i want to stay here
<fabio> i dont make problems
<Myrtti> sorry, won't do
<fabio> i solve it
<Myrtti> leave
<fabio> myrtti can i pvt with u?
<elkbuntu> fabio, you are not to stay here and continue disrupting us. please leave now.
<Myrtti> why would you need to?no?
<Myrtti> fabio: LEAVE.
<fabio> i dont disturb anymore
<fabio> ...
<elkbuntu> fabio, if we have to remove you again, we will ban you again. now please leave of your own accord
 * Pici waits for the pm.
<Myrtti> /CSKICKBAN fabio no, you wont, that's true
<Pici> oh, I already got it.
<Myrtti> heee
<Myrtti> shower -->
<Myrtti> I need a new bag of alphabet crackers
<Myrtti> since I have to spell it out for so many
<Myrtti> and for the Finns a new reel of wire and few extra rail tracks
<Myrtti> so I can bend a model example
<Pici> I'm going to sleep.  For some reason I feel that this guy is the new wii.
<Pici> take care and goodnight all.
<Myrtti> mwahaha
<Myrtti> gnite
<elkbuntu> why the HELL does this printer refuse to share
<elkbuntu> or more to the case, why the hell does gutsy refuse to share the damn printer
<no0tic> elkbuntu, share with what?
<elkbuntu> my other computer
<no0tic> elkbuntu, ubuntu on both?
<elkbuntu> gutsy on both
<elkbuntu> im starting to suspect it's fricking apparmor, because i can browse to the cups page fine, but it refuses to find any damn queue with the printer config thingie
<no0tic> elkbuntu, are you configuring them via cups "web" page?
<elkbuntu> no, im configuring them via system > administration > printing
<elkbuntu> or, trying to
<elkbuntu> it was simple as in feisty... click share on one, click 'find network printers' on the other and tada. not anymore
<no0tic> elkbuntu, try with cups on :815
<no0tic> erm
<no0tic> :632
<no0tic> ups localhost:631
 * no0tic is tired :(
<elkbuntu> localhost? why localhost? it's not connected to this machine. it's detected fine on the machine it's plugged into
<elkbuntu> the machine it is plugged into just isnt sharing it with anything else
<no0tic> elkbuntu, you have to set the local cups server to search for the remote one
<elkbuntu> no0tic, you mean unlike in feisty 'share published printers connected to this system' is no longer enough?
<no0tic> elkbuntu, I never used that, always via web admin, sorry
<elkbuntu> i never needed to use web admin, it's always worked with the config editor
<elkbuntu> oh, so that's it, i now have to log into the other computer through the config thing... wtf?
<elkbuntu> lets see if i can print now
<elkbuntu> nope, still dont get a printer as an option when printing
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: it probably IS apparmor
<Myrtti> hp printer?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, no, epson
<Myrtti> even still, since your trying to share it
<Myrtti> at my previous workplace you had to disable it from the client machine to get windows shared ricohs to work
<elkbuntu> how do you disable it?
<Myrtti> you'd have to look at the release notes of gutsy or smth for that
<Myrtti> it's a known bug
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (rsvampire)
<crdlb> hah
<crdlb> that's why mute > kick :P
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, killed apparmor on both systems. i can see the remote printer now
 * elkbuntu stabs apparmor repeatedly
<Myrtti> it's from suse
<Myrtti> what'd you expect
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Myrtti> or whatever
<elkbuntu> OMG I HAVE PRINTAGE
<Myrtti> /me has had a bad month with suses
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: congrats
 * elkbuntu is glad suse refused to run on any of her machines early last year
<sharpie> well, i got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic about a week ago and i can't remember why. anyway, can i be unbanned? :\
<Daviey> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> sharpie, sexual harassment and ban evasion have earned you quite a lengthy ban
<sharpie> elkbuntu: oh now i remember
<sharpie> elkbuntu: i asked for naked pics, as a reference to xkcd. apparently that wasn't funny.
<sharpie> elkbuntu: that comic with the EMP gun
<elkbuntu> sharpie, it wasnt funny at all, no
<sharpie> elkbuntu: but it's not like i was serious about it :/
<sharpie> elkbuntu: and i've obviously learned my lesson :|
<elkbuntu> sharpie, i can assure you that randall would be most annoyed if it suddenly became an excuse to ask for naked pics
<sharpie> elkbuntu: so now i know it's not allowed
<elkbuntu> sharpie, you do now. however you still have to wear the punishment, which also includes the ban evasion
<sharpie> elkbuntu: and about "ban evasion", my internet suddenly disconnected so i connected and logged back into irc
<sharpie> i have a dynamic IP =\
<elkbuntu> sharpie, your internet suddnely disconnected convenietly at the same time as you got banned?
<sharpie> elkbuntu: maybe it was pure chance, but disconnections do occure once in a while
<elkbuntu> sharpie, i do not believe it would happen cooincidentally within 66 seconds of a ban
<sharpie> elkbuntu: well, it did
<sharpie> elkbuntu: if i really wanted to evade the ban, i'd change my nickname wouldn't i?
<elkbuntu> sharpie, no, since we ban on hostmask
<Daviey> sharpie: good to see your connection is rock solid now tho
<sharpie> elkbuntu: right, but logging back in with the same nick would obviously be stupid if i wanted to evade the ban
<elkbuntu> sharpie, ban evading is stupid to begin with, so of course if you ban evaded you'd be stupid
<sharpie> but i didn't
<sharpie> irssi just automatically connected to #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<elkbuntu> i am not convinced, and nor is Daviey
<sharpie> how about if i offered you this delicious *cake*?
<elkbuntu> wtf?
<sharpie> i know you want some *cake* don't you?
<sharpie> lol i'm j/k
<elkbuntu> sharpie, it's not funny
<sharpie> you ops have no sense of humor =\
<sharpie> anyway, since you don't believe me, when will i be unbanned? :\
<elkbuntu> when we deem it prudent to do so
<Daviey> admitting will speed things up, no doubt
<sharpie> but i have nothing to admit
<PriceChild> hey its a sharpie...
<PriceChild> you disappeared last time we tried to talk
<PriceChild> and it wasn't going well then either
<sharpie> uh, what?
<sharpie> this is the first time i've logged in here since my ban =\
<Myrtti> /me feels a sudden urge to act violently again and disappears
<Myrtti> *puf*
<sharpie> what i don't get it, why does even #ubuntu-offtopic have such a naz...strict none-tolerance policy even towards plain jokes :/
<Daviey> sharpie: I've just grepped my logs -you have been here, directly after your ban
<sharpie> Daviey: no i haven't :\
<Daviey> I have the bleedin logs
<sharpie> do you mind sending me the log? :/
<sharpie> i mean, that part of the log
<PriceChild> sharpie, you were here after your ban....
<PriceChild> you ran off
<elkbuntu> Daviey, time and date and i'll look it up in the public channel logs
<sharpie> but i weren't
<Daviey> hmm "< Sharpie> lol, it was the nigger wasn't it?"
<sharpie> look, there might be other sharpies :/
<sharpie> since the naked pics ban i've only been here once, and it's now
<PriceChild> sharpie, why do you think we should let you in when your attitude doesn't seem to have changed a bit?
<Daviey> and you called PriceChild a "cock"
<sharpie> it's not that i had an attitude problem, i made a comic reference and apparently it's not allowed, it's not like i really asked for those pics :/
<elkbuntu> sharpie, it was not the first ban you've had
<sharpie> yes it is =|
<Daviey> For added comedy, i think the ban needs to be maintained
<PriceChild> I see on logs... that you also thought because they said "shit" on tv... that that was an excuse to use it anywhere.
<sharpie> oh wait
<sharpie> i remember something about a nigger thing
<sharpie> anyway, PriceChild, that's a southpark reference :|
<PriceChild> sharpie, oh well that's ok then sorry
<PriceChild> You seem to be a very impressionable fellow.... perhaps I should write my own comic promoting the ideas of getting on with people, not pushing boundaries and generally abiding by the channel guidelines.
<Seeker`> sharpie: I'm sure keeping your ban for a while longer is a compic reference to something...
<sharpie> that's not what jesus would do
<sharpie> argh...sorry, religion isn't allowed either :/
<Daviey> erm
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, it's our EMP gun
<PriceChild> sharpie, yeah that's enough... please go away now. Come back when you think you understand why this has all happenned.
<elkbuntu> in our ban tracker i am seeing you swearing, boasting that you trolled HP support by saying a printer raped you, racist comments, calling ops 'cocks', sexual harassment and ban evasion. you're not the kind of person we want in this community
<sharpie> ok, but how about if i offered you this delicious *CAKE*?
<ikonia> <timewasting>
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> how sad
<ardchoille> It was all I could do to keep from laughing out loud
<Seeker`> ikonia: but didn't you see him off you *CAKE*]
<ikonia> I'm glad no more time was wasted discussing it with him
<Seeker`> s/off/offer
<ikonia> he still shows up as in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> he'll probably come back anyway
<ikonia> why is he still allowed in #ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> he hasn't done anything wrong there yet?
<elkbuntu> operative word being 'yet'
<elkbuntu> it's only a matter of time
<Seeker`> ikonia: Bans dont apply to the whole *buntu namespace, only the channels offenses have been commited in, afaik
<PriceChild> Seeker`, not immediately anyway ;)
<PriceChild> We do have a few "ban on sight" people.
<ikonia> no no, I appriciate that, but it's clear his attitude is in appropriate
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, depends on the offense and who is holding the cannon :)
<ikonia> just a query really rather than let him come out with abuse/racism/etc
<Daviey> hmm, i think i need an irssi script to ban someone from all channels i have ops in, that would be handy
<PriceChild> Daviey, I think Seveas made one of those once...
<Daviey> not for irssi afaik
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it's already been made clear previously that for example, someone's behaviour in one part of the community should not except in extreme circumstances be the grounds for discipline elsewhere in the community, and vice versa,
<ikonia> elkbuntu: I appriciate that, would you use (in this example) #ubuntu to monitor his behaviour, and how would say the same racism/language/etc effect his participation within other ubuntu channels ?
<ardchoille> Are there any scripts that you all recommend ops to use in irssi?
<ikonia> elkbuntu: I'm asking at what point does someone get taken out of the community for a period
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, talk to nal..ioth when he arises from his slumber
<PriceChild> ardchoille, auto_bleh
 * PriceChild finds a link
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it's impossible to remove someone from the community completely, despite how nice it would be
<ikonia> elkbuntu: the ubuntu irc community
<ikonia> to be clear
<elkbuntu> ikonia, still impossible
<ikonia> elkbuntu: really, could you expand on that, explain, rougly the limitations
<elkbuntu> ikonia, how many people do you know with internet access?
<elkbuntu> how many public wifi points do you know of
<elkbuntu> how many internet cafes do you know of
<ikonia> ahh ok, so the limitation is the actual connection, not the intent of removing
<ikonia> eg: tracking the ip addresses etc
<PriceChild> ardchoille, http://tomaw.net/tmp/auto_bleh.pl should be good I think
<elkbuntu> yes, and it's often a waste of energy and time
<ikonia> elkbuntu: yes, I see what your saying. Thanks.
<ikonia> elkbuntu: effort over effectivness = waste
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Thank you
<elkbuntu> completely, yes
<PriceChild> ardchoille, commands are listed at the top, feel free to try them on me here a little
<ikonia> that make sense
<elkbuntu> if it gets to the point where we *need* them to be kept out, they just get added to the 'ban on sight' list, and freenode are generally tryign to keep them out by then anyway
<ikonia> yup, that seems a sensible way of handling things
<ikonia> thank you
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Nice script that
<Daviey> we could just send the boyz around to pay a visit
<Seeker`> wb Myrtti
<Myrtti> huh?
<ubotu> PriceChild called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<Daviey> !opabuse > PriceChild
<Daviey> :)
<PriceChild> nalioth, any chance of access in #kubuntu-offtopic when you get back please?
<Gary> I never realised there was a #kubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> the last 20 minutes have been p[retty bad
<ikonia> little help in #ubuntu please.
<ikonia> floods, bad langauge starting
<ikonia> possible attack
<ikonia> shiQdar flooding
<ikonia> !ops | shiQdar
<ubotu> shiQdar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (shiQdar)
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> heads up on MaXWaR iwth very offesnvie language
<Mez> ikonia, please in future call the ops in the relevant channel, so we can respond quicker ;) I had to try and find the right channel then
<ikonia> Mez: typo
<ikonia> I was swapping channels
<Mez> just confuses me - lol - I was looking in the backlog ;)
<elkbuntu> Mez, yeah i did too
<Mez> elkbuntu, but obv checked #ubuntu too ;)
<elkbuntu> eventually
<ikonia> I was flicking bath and forth in chanels
<ikonia> back
<ikonia> my typo
 * Mez shrugs
<Mez> will let you off this time :P but make it easier for us
<Mez> ikonia, let me guess - you're somewhere in thames valley
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> not far
<ikonia> but for a guy in the states to guess bath = thames is quite close
 * Mez is in UK
<ikonia> ahhhh that explains
<ikonia> Mez: I'm in bath
<Mez> ikonia, I presumed as I've only ever seen people use zen since I've been down here :D
<ikonia> Mez: which I think was Avon, but is now Bath & Northeast somerset
<Mez> never heard of it "up north"
<ikonia> ahhhh
<Mez> ikonia, I'm in Reading :P and we use zen at work - but never heard of it till I moved here
<ikonia> ooh fantastic, didn't reaise you where in the same area
<ikonia> Mez: I was in reading on Monday/Tuesday
<Mez> so was I .. :P
<ikonia> clearly.....
<ikonia> Mez: how do you find zen  ? good/bad
<ikonia> I've had very positive experience with them
<Mez> crappy
<Mez> we have on average 40% packet loss at the modem->gateway hop
<ikonia> thats terrible
<Gary> wow, their language in #kubuntu-offtopic is really rough
<PriceChild> grrr
 * ikonia peeks in
<ikonia> what is the point of kubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> why is there a channel for offtopic chatter for kubuntu users ?
<Gary> to swear a lot I think
<ikonia> wow
<PriceChild> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Mez> nalioth, can you add me to the #kubuntu-offtopic access list
<Gary> atwo1> mate was metaphoric i dont like u much either - lol, love it
<ikonia> that's terrible
<ikonia> that conetent is appaling
<Gary> right, I'm off home \o/
<PriceChild> that's early
<Gary> 3.5 hour drive :'(
<Mez> night Gary
<Gary> Mez, it's 12noon :p
<Mez> I know :P
<Gary> when are you gonna pop over to my hotel then?  (for a beer)
<Mez> Gary, what hotel ?
<Gary> Grimstock hotel, near coleshill
<Mez> Birmingham
<Mez> ?
<Gary> yeah
<Mez> <-- has lived in Reading for 3 months now
<Gary> damn you :p
<Gary> anyways, I'm out - of here
<Gary> :-)
<Mez> lol
<ikonia> Mez: havn't you just been op'd in #kubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> Mez, I think you should kick him with that last noe.
<PriceChild> *kickban
<Mez> !support-#kubuntu-offtopic The official Kubuntu Support channel is #kubuntu Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> watch out for atwol - he's gonna try and ban evade
<PriceChild> * atwo1 is now known as atwo
<PriceChild> I wnoder what that was in aid of ;)
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> I handled that well though I think
<ikonia> PriceChild: one of the most random flames I've seen for a while
<ikonia> Mez: the consumate profesional
<Mez> ikonia, always
 * Mez is off to lunch
<Mez> if there's any issues, just call the ops ;)
<ikonia> all looks quiet now
<ikonia> see what Jay-oh-en does in #ubuntu
<tomaw> lh
<tomaw> meh
<Mez> Hobbsee, !!! :D
<Mez> Hobbsee, keep an eye out for atwo and jay-oh-en for me ? hehe
<Mez> you're meaner than I :D
 * Hobbsee waves
 * Mez is afk for lunch
<Pricey> ardchoille, yay
<ardchoille> I too all I could take
<ardchoille> *took
<ardchoille> I try to be patient but some people just ask for it
<Pricey> ardchoille, was that with auto_bleh?
<ardchoille> It was :)
<ardchoille> I love that script
<Pricey> hmm it must be an old/nonfreenode version as it kicks rather than removes...
<ardchoille> oh, no, I did abk
<ardchoille> Did I make a boo boo?
<Pricey> no
<ardchoille> Well, if you set a ban, then it can't auto-rejoin anyway
<Pricey> we usually use removes... (abr) as it is quieter, and doesn't trigger as many auto-rejoins
<Pricey> also doesn't ping them
<ardchoille> Ah, I'll keep that in mind if I have to do it in the future.
<ardchoille> Pricey: Thanks for the help and guidance :)
<Pricey> No problem
<Myrtti> I use aliases
<Myrtti> in irssi
<ardchoille> aliases are good
<ikonia> y/quit
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu (nukturnal)
<Myrtti> /me stares nukturnal
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> morning people...
<ubotu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubotu> yamal called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<kahrytan> SO, LjL  when will you unban me?
<LjL> kahrytan: one week later than if you hadn't asked
<kahrytan> Yeah .. I really dont like you.
<LjL> the feeling is mutual
<kahrytan> Why not?
<Gary> so kahrytan now you know the answer to your inital question, is there anything else we can help you with?
<kahrytan> Gary➲  I asked why ljl doesnt like me. Our conversation is between me and LjL  if you dont mind. Otherwise, i'll call official irc council meeting for me and LjL
<Gary> if it is personal, then a PM would be more appropriate?
<kahrytan>  cuz we dont have log bot
<kahrytan> LjL➲  Why don't you like me?
<Gary> kahrytan, maybe, just maybe it might be to do with the way you approach things?  just a thought
<kahrytan> or he just doesnt want to deal with me
<Gary> maybe he is away?  I think it is working hours where he is
<Daviey> Maybe he feels your are here to start an argument
<Daviey> you're*
<LjL> kahrytan, i've dealt with you. the reason i may not like you isn't really of interest to this channel, but anyway i don't like people who waste my time. i don't think you have any ability to schedule an IRC Council meeting, and anyway i think you should be aware that the IRC Council members have all already reviewed your situation.
<kahrytan> I'm not wasting your time
<Gary> the only other path is a "independent meeting" but two of the members of that panel are already aware of the circumstances...
<kahrytan> We *NEED* to resolve things, LjL
<kahrytan> I don't even know the members
<Daviey> thats because it's not published
<kahrytan> and such a meeting would only include 3 members
<Gary> best way to resolve things might involve thinking about actions and seeing if an appology might be in order?
<LjL> kahrytan, from my point of view, things are resolved with your ban
<kahrytan> LjL➲  I'm not talking about the ban anymore
<LjL> then what? personal issues? why would they concern other operators?
<kahrytan> I don't want you go around with a chip on your shoulder about me. Making you ban happy  and ready to ban me from anywhere
<Daviey> "< kahrytan> Yeah .. I really dont like you."  -- Really doesn't help solve things, does it?
<LjL> kahrytan, i ban when i judge that one deserves to be banned. i'll certainly be less tolerant of misbehaviors from your part than i would be of a newcomer, but you won't get further bans in other places if you don't show *any* misbehavior there.
<kahrytan> Less tolerant then of anyone.
<Gary> kahrytan, we are very good at only having Op's who are sensible and restrained in their actions
<LjL> not really. but anyway, you *are* supposed to respect the guidelines and everything... so you should not be surprised if you get banned when you don't
<LjL> just respect them, and you won't
<kahrytan> and I do.
<LjL> good. then the problem is?
<Gary> kahrytan, we are *very* good at not keeping grudges
<kahrytan> Gary➲  I disagree on that one. LjL  always admitted to a *grudge*
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (Kakaschwamm)
<LjL> kahrytan, i think you haven't understood. we can, and will, ban anyone if they misbehave according to the rules. however, we may judge that someone simply did not *know* the rules, and in that case, give them a second chance.
<Daviey> Mez is on form today
<Mez> Daviey, ;)
<LjL> so, there are no grudge, but simply the fact that when someone has already many bans in their history, we are less and less likely to assume that his misbehaviors were unintended and not malicious.
<kahrytan> bans by trigger happy ops
<Daviey> but hey, keep pushing the point.  Show that you haven't learn't and you never know - you might get unbanned next year
<kahrytan> It sounds like I need to take this to mailing list.
<kahrytan> or council.
<stdin> kahrytan: if you don't do anything deserving of a ban, then to "trigger happy op" can ban you
<stdin> s/to/no/
<nalioth> kahrytan: you will be wasting everyones time, if you do so.
<Daviey> kahrytan: Hope we were able to help.  Anything else we can help you with today?
<kahrytan> Any ops that bans someone after they have stopped when asked to stop is trigger happy
<Daviey> but as you have proven, entirely apt in your instance
<LjL> you've stopped too late, and only after being asked by an *operator*. but we went through all this already - so, since i'm tired of going around in circles, i request that you now cease.
<nalioth> kahrytan: please keep in mind that all these channels are pubically logged
<nalioth> anyone who is interested can view the logs
<kahrytan> LjL➲  know what. Just leave me alone. You got to be one of the worst ops the world has ever seen. I'm gonna call an meeting on the mailing list. And I want you removed. and I will keep asking for your removal until it's done.  I will send millions of letters to Canonical until  you are removed.
<LjL> ok, kahrytan.
<Gary> lol
<LjL> it had to come to this, it was bound to, i think perhaps we should have pushed it earlier instead of wasting so much time
<Gary> k-line, banned from ml and restraining order from canonical.....
 * mc44 pins the "Worst. Op. Ever" star on LjL
 * LjL pins the "Worst. User. Ever" star on mc44. Whoops, was that your skin?
<Myrtti> purrrrrrrrre
 * nalioth stocks up on popcorn and jujubees
 * Gary copies and stores that ^^^
<Myrtti> /me pokes her lime wedges in vodka and white rum
<Myrtti> lllllaaaaa
<Gary> I needed cheering up, thanks
<Myrtti> cheers
<Gary> LjL, you rule, so calm, well done
 * jussi01 sends Gary a bottle of white rum and some lime wedges
<Myrtti> I might add, that I whole-heartedly *HATE* SuSE
<Myrtti> and love Ubuntu
<Myrtti> <3 kill kill kill <3
<jussi01> hmmm... Myrtti???
<Myrtti> just frustrations, dear
<Myrtti> nothing that a good caipirinha wouldn't fix
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti and passes her another drink
<Myrtti> no but really
<Myrtti> have you ever tries sles?
<Gary> yes, it was good
<Myrtti> not opensuse, but sles
<jussi01> nope
<jussi01> k/ubuntu is the only thing I know...
<Gary> ahh, no, I tried sled, just 'cos the name was cool
<Myrtti> and how did you find the installation procedure of new software to be?
<Myrtti> I've got news for you, folks
<jussi01> hmmmm, at risk of sounding stupid.... does anyone know if there is an equivalent of auto_bleh for konversation?
<LjL> jussi01: no
<LjL> as in, no there isn't
<LjL> and no there can't be
<jussi01> LjL: why? (not doubting you, just curious)
<Myrtti> it really, really blows that you need a dvd for basic installation AND 4 cd's for getting basic things
<LjL> jussi01, because konversation basically supports no scripting. it can be "scripted" (that's the term they use) via dcop, but there's no way for the script to respond to things that happen on IRC
<Myrtti> like build-essential
<LjL> jussi01: so for instance, there is no way to tell konversation "1) ask chanserv to op me 2) wait until it's opped me 3) do something"
<jussi01> LjL: ahh... ok then. :( looks like Ill have to actually learn irssi...
<LjL> jussi01: the best you can do is make it wait a fixed amount of time, which is far from ideal... and is only doable from a "script" anyway, an alias has no ability to wait
<LjL> jussi01: i find that no having automatic +o has saved me a number of times from doing the wrong thing in the wrong channel, i must say :)
<LjL> although it's certainly kind of slowed me down as well
<LjL> but the real slowdown is due to konversation's problems with high traffic, really, more than to the need to get op with a separate command
<Myrtti> jussi01: I can give you my aliases for irssi ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: that would be wonderful :D
<Myrtti> ok... *sips*
<jussio1> sorry about the nick spam peoples
<Gary> ban him, ban him now
<jussio1> hehe
<Gary> you lose
<Gary> kthxbye
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://myrtti.fi/temp/irssi_aliases.txt
<jussio1> Myrtti: thanks a lot!'
<tomaw> Myrtti: if you change all of those to /quote chanserv instead, you won't get a message window full of stuff you've sent to chanserv :)
<LjL> bleag, fixed wait times
<tomaw> Although it will mean you're not logging stuff you send to chanserv
<LjL> who told you chanserv always replied after 50 whateverseconds?
<Gary> pizza rules
<tomaw> ChanServ is female, she replies when she feels like it
<Myrtti> no-one?
<Myrtti> Just Works
<LjL> just works when chanserv ain't lagged
<LjL> which it quite often is
<Myrtti> tomaw: good idea
<LjL> also, when it is *not* lagged, you're wasting time waiting instead of doing the action immediately
<LjL> if i do that with Konversation, i'm excused, since its scripting is non-existent
<LjL> but if you do that with irssi you have no excuse :)
<tomaw> Any reasion you're not just using auto_bleh.pl?
<Myrtti> it sucks
<tomaw> What don't you like about it?  I've only found a couple of bugs that are annoying I think
<Myrtti> can't remember why I dislike it
<jussio1> tomaw: where would one get that... cant see it on irssi.org... ( I have to try everything :D )
<Myrtti> too long ago
<tomaw> jussio1: http://tomaw.net/tmp/auto_bleh.pl is a slightly modified version I use
<jussio1> tomaw: ok. thanks
<nalioth> jussio1: nickserv doesn't like you?
<Gary> can you get irrrrrrsi for osx?
<tomaw> you can
<jussio1> nalioth: ??
<LjL> of course, why not, it's just an ncurses thingie
<jussio1> cripes... must change that highlight colour...
<Gary> is it pink?
<jussio1> Gary: no... bright yellow... which doesnt work too well on white
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
<Myrtti> mjahmjahmjah
<Gary> what did you change LjL ?
<LjL> Gary: removed the reference to #ubuntu-ops-monitor. everybody knows by now.
<nalioth> jussio1: /msg nickserv help identify
<nalioth> thank you, jussio1
<jussio1> nalioth: hehe, forgot - konversation auto does it...
<ardchoille> nalioth: Are there any tools you recommend for an op to use in #kubuntu? I am using the auto_bleh.pl script. What else do you recommend?
<LjL> hammers
<Myrtti> beer
<LjL> and hamsters
<Myrtti> chocolate
<Myrtti> red silk
<ardchoille> Not sure about hamsters, but I can handle the rest :)
<jussio1> Hmm, also how does the bantracker work? do ardchoille and I need to get access?
<ardchoille> jussio1: Good question
<stdin> no, ubotu watches for kicks/removes/bans
<stdin> you need access to access it (i think)
<nalioth> ardchoille: if it works for you, it works great
<stdin> and, yes, I know that sentence was a bit wobbly
<nalioth> ardchoille: clones.pl may be of use
<stdin> ardchoille, jussio1: does @btlogin work for you?
<ardchoille> nalioth: Thank you, I'll check out that script as well.
<jussio1> @btlogin
<jussio1> no
<ardchoille> I mentioned to tomaw how much I liked auto_bleh.pl and he had a few things to say about it that I feel you all should know.
<stdin> you'll need to poke seveas to add you then
<jussio1> stdin: It gives me an authentication error
<jussio1> ok
<ardchoille> Should I paste the 8 lines here?
<nalioth> ardchoille: do you want to be kicked?
<Gary> lol
<tomaw> haha
<stdin> jussio1: before it wasn't so much of a problem, but now access to the bantracker is restricted you'll have to get access
<Myrtti> :-)
<ardchoille> haha
<tomaw> I can summarise anyway.  Beware of banning if the hostname could've changed after the victim joined the channel (ie, they identified to nickserv and were cloaked)
<jussio1>  stdin yeah ok. Ill poke Seveas when he is next around.
<ardchoille> tomaw: Thank you
<LjL> tomaw: if it banned the IP...
<tomaw> LjL: Aye :)
<Gary> so it fails to do a whois then?
<tomaw> It should do a /userhost to determine the current host, yes
<tomaw> It doesn't, it just uses irssi's cached hostname
<Gary> bad idea
<tomaw> It's not often a problem as you don't often want to ban a cloaked user
<LjL> uhm, my bots don't check the host either
<LjL> but i guess that shouldn't really be a problem either
<Gary> best idea is to just do a /clear instead of a ban :p
<Myrtti> what was fabio's ip again?
<LjL> fabio? yesterday's guy who talked about trojans?
<Myrtti> was it yesterday?
<LjL> well, tonight
<LjL> anyway fabio is n=fabio@88.157.104.154 (Fábio Oliveira)
<Myrtti> aaaanyyway so I was talking to this duck, roight...
<Myrtti> ok, diffrent fabio then
<jussi01> hmmm... how do I save irssi so it boots up with my channels already joined?
<nalioth> jussi01: /help layout
<jussi01> nalioth: thats not quite what I am after. I want it to auto join the channels also.
<jussi01> can someone kick that thing? (jussi__ )
<nalioth> jussi01: first thing is to join only the channels you want to autojoin
<nalioth> oops
<nalioth> jussi01: when you come back, you have a message in your server window
<Gary> should I be getting as uptight as I am getting annoyed at the talk of tinyXP in -offtopic?
<Gary> at the end of the day it is against MS license terms, and as such software piracy
<Myrtti> /me makes a distraction
<Gary> I noticed
<Gary> :p
<Gary> a duck?
<Myrtti> works everytime
<Pumpernickel> Was it a duck of doom?
<Myrtti> naaaah
<Gary> it was a duck of distraction :-)
<Myrtti> I'm just acting as the stupid sidekick
<Gary> doing a very good job too :p
<Myrtti> I could be more distracting with the amount of vodka and rhum I've been drinking ;-)
<ompaul> ye are all quackers
<Myrtti> I love you ompaul ;-)
 * Gary quacks
<Myrtti> quack
<Gary> no one loves me :'(
 * Pumpernickel quacks at Gary 
<ompaul> so look at pc_dark in #ubuntu and are they a troll?
<jpatrick> some possible-trolls on #kubuntu too
<nalioth> tis the season
<ompaul> they choose to quit as I kind of pointed out I was ready to remove them if they kept up the lies and fud
<Myrtti> seee, it worked
<Myrtti> \o/
<jussi01> ok... someone enlighten me... how do I come back from /away ?
<Myrtti> /away
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> in irssi
 * jussi01 feels silly... :P
<jussi01> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> np
<Myrtti> /me joins ircnets #irssi
<somerville32> Can I get my mask changed to use my launchpad id?
<ompaul> somerville32, define
<somerville32>  ubuntu/member/somerville32 -> /ubuntu/member/cody-somerville
<ompaul> you could but people don't look that deep
<ompaul> you can ask the irc-council to do it for you
<ardchoille> nalioth: Thanks for the tip about clones.pl, nice script.
<nalioth> try it in #ubuntu
<ardchoille> I have a feeling that would scroll too quite a bit :)
<nalioth> ardchoille: no, unless your irssi is greatly modified, it'll fail
<nalioth> too many people in there
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
 * jussi01 wonders if Myrtti is still around...
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> took a nap ;-)
<Myrtti> whuzzup
<jussi01> Myrtti: seems my irssi dont like your aliases... :( it gives me: 00:40 -!- Irssi: Unknown command: remove
<Myrtti> tsk
<Myrtti> it should b /quote remove
<nalioth> jussi01: not writing your own?
<Myrtti> they're not mine either
<Myrtti> :-D
<jussi01> nalioth: testing them out...
<nalioth> let me know where, so i can stay away      :P
<jussi01> nalioth: in my private channel... all is good :D #dib5sn
<ubotu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> MLP called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<Pelo> nalioth,  and what would be the purpose of me reporting to the channel after I have banned some asshole ?
<nalioth> well, if you idle here, there is no reporting
<nalioth> i say "that guy is a serial troll, and has been klined"
<nalioth> so you can remove the ban from the banlist
<Pelo> I don't like to idle in multiple channels, but thanks for the consern
<ardchoille> I always felt that being an op is a matter of duty, not doing what one "liked"
<ardchoille> But, that's just me I suppose
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-15
<Jack_Sparrow> [17:09] <sleepcat> NetLarIrvine: if you're having trouble with ubuntu, you may try Solaris 10.  It is a bit easier to get going
<somerville32> What is the factoid about compiling your own drivers?
<LjL> hm
<LjL> can't find any
<LjL> there is of course !kernel
<LjL> but no generic factoid about module assistant
<LjL> there's this
<LjL> !alsa-source
<ubotu> Want to use alsa 0.11? Grab and install http://archive.progeny.com/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.11-2_all.deb, install linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant and build-essential and run sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<stdin> hmm, isn't that a bit old now?
<LjL> no idea
<LjL> it's the only factoid mentioning module-assistant
<stdin> well gutsy has 1.0.14-1ubuntu2 so it seems a bit out of date
<ardchoille> Gutsy here: alsa-base-1.0.14-1ubuntu2
<ardchoille> stdin types faster than I do :/
<LjL> well who cares about that factoid anyway
<LjL> but perhaps we should have one about using module-assistant
<LjL> can't find much on the wiki either
<stdin> me either
<stdin> all I can find is a spec for module-assistant
<LjL> the one to run it automatically after kernel updates?
<stdin> yeah
<LjL> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<LjL> !-modules
<ubotu> modules is <alias> blacklist - added by LjL on 2007-01-26 02:51:55
<LjL> !no modules is <reply> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard !kernel, install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see !blacklist
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<somerville32> troll in #ubuntu-offtopic
<somerville32> LjL, Maybe he should be klined? He is just trolling channels at random it seems
<LjL> #perv...
<LjL> how many channels i didn't know the existence of, and am glad i don't, i wonder
<somerville32> yea, pretty freaky
<elkbuntu> how on earth did you find that one
<LjL> i didn't, this sam troll just mentioned it on #teensonlinux
<LjL> ouch i just couldn't resist
 * somerville32 doesn't want to know what LjL just gave into :P
<LjL> somerville32: that little comment on #teens
<somerville32> haha
 * somerville32 nods.
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (motherlode)
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> done
<nalioth> LjL: klined
<LjL> yeah, saw him in #gentoo :|
<LjL> ardchoille: client coming for you
<ardchoille> LjL: ?
<LjL> ardchoille, unless i'm mistaken and "ardachcile" is someone else, but i doubt it
<LjL> perhaps he won't come
<LjL> anyway FYI
<ardchoille> LjL: I'm confused
<LjL> #ubuntu:
<LjL> [03:50:06] <nonoo> unban me from #kubuntu someone
<LjL> [03:50:10] <nonoo> ardachcile is a faggit
<ardchoille> in #kubuntu? or PM?
<LjL> [03:50:36] <LjL> nonoo: #ubuntu-ops
<ardchoille> The only ban I have set was atwo
<ardchoille> You remember him?
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, it's completly concivable they've changed nick a few times to try get back in
<LjL> something we'll find out as soon as the bantracker loads
<LjL> which is probably tomorrow
<ardchoille> according to /whois, that's him
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: Yeah
<LjL> it is indeed
<LjL> i don't think he should join #ubuntu again, either, seeing his eagerness to call people names
<ardchoille> He was causing trouble, cursing, general bad attitude, disrespect to other, disregarding channel rules.. he had many warning from several ops. I finally got tired of it and banned him.
<LjL> now he's atwo1
<LjL> don't think he has a clue how to get a different address, though, so let him change nicknames as he likes
<elkbuntu> that 'realname' he has set is ringing bells
<LjL> it is?
<ardchoille> he started out as atwo1, got banned from a channel, changed nicks to atwo and now he is nonoo
<ardchoille> Sounds of ban evasion to me.
<elkbuntu> yeah, but i have no clue who it's a reminder of
<LjL> no, he's atwo1 again now
<LjL> anyway, he's certainly attempted ban evasion, but will hardly manage it
<elkbuntu> but i know he's not the first troll to use that realname
<LjL> elkbuntu, i'm grepping logs, but i can't remember
<elkbuntu> LjL, so it's familiar to you too?
<LjL> no, not really, but perhaps there's something in the logs
<ardchoille> Where is the ban tracker?
<ardchoille> Do I have access to it?
<LjL> ardchoille, nope, you currently don't have access to it, we'll need seveas
<ardchoille> I should ask him to give me access
<LjL> the only Pandemonium i have is on march 25, nickname (not realname), not kicked or banned
<elkbuntu> his presence is somewhat required, so you could be waiting a while
<ardchoille> No problem, I can wait :)
<elkbuntu> LjL, i cant find it in my logs either, but im starting to think the server tab doesnt get logged in xchat
<stdin> it does, probably ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/Ubuntu\ Servers-.log
<stdin> more like ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/Ubuntu\ Servers-ubuntu\ servers.log  actually
<elkbuntu> aaah... there it hides
<stdin> odd naming scheme though
<elkbuntu> aaaaaaaha!
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: >
<elkbuntu> all i needed to do was grep all my ubuntu logs:
<ardchoille> ?
<elkbuntu> Jul 11 01:07:00 *       pandemonium (n=pandemon@p3EE020E0.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) has joined #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Jul 11 01:07:10 <pandemonium>   hez
<elkbuntu> Jul 11 01:07:12 <pandemonium>   hez
<elkbuntu> Jul 11 01:07:20 <pandemonium>   hey....whats up here
<elkbuntu> Jul 11 01:08:08 *       pandemonium has quit (Client Quit)
<ardchoille> What did you find?
<elkbuntu> i remember that now
<elkbuntu> this is proof of how obscure my brain works
<elkbuntu> LjL, i was thinking of what you found
<elkbuntu> actually no, it's a different one
<elkbuntu> the pandemonium person above also had connection issues on aug 6
<ardchoille> How fasat are the logs updated?
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, the logs? you mean the ones i log locally? realtime
<elkbuntu> ubuntulog, every 20 mins or so
<ardchoille> No, the http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ logs
<elkbuntu> see latter
<elkbuntu> well that's what fabbione used to run them at, i dont know what the sysadmins run them at now
<elkbuntu> also, if you ever notice them missing, let one of us know so we can poke the sysadmins
<ardchoille> Well, I found the place in the logs where I banned him, but it doesn't show in the logs
<stdin> ardchoille: well, if you want a log http://stdin.pastebin.com/d66fa01cc is from the bantracker
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, thakn you much
<ardchoille> Last three lines of that log
<stdin> yep, the bantracker logs 200 lines from the event (the /kick in this case)
<ardchoille> Wow, nice tracker :)
<stdin> it comes in handy from time to time :)
<nalioth> stdin: i have a question
<stdin> nalioth: yes?
<nalioth> why isn't there a dedicated KDE web browser?
<stdin> you mean konqueror?
<nalioth> it's not dedicated
<stdin> it is more so in kde4
<nalioth> it doesn't have web history, or web-centric stuff
<nalioth> know of any QT/kde based web browser (besides konq)?
<stdin> konqueror generally a jack of all trades, the only other Qt bases browser I know off the top of my head is opera
<nalioth> opera is closed source
<nalioth> and it's not kde-centric
<stdin> the kde4 konqueror is more web-centric
<stdin> and it does have a history
<nalioth> so i have to wait?
<stdin> that's part of the reason to make dolphin the file manager and konqueror a (real) web browser in kde4
<stdin> konqueror didn't really have a purpose as such
<nalioth> i prefer konqueror as file mangler
<nalioth> unless dolphin has made great leaps
<stdin> if you're comparing it to the kde3 version then don't :p they are extremely different
<stdin> dolphin is actually useful in kde4 :)
<stdin> and not as clunky
<ardchoille> That's very good to hear
<ardchoille> Because I was severely disappointed with dolphin in gutsy
 * nalioth has kde4 on his test machine, but is currently unable to change over to it . . . .
<stdin> you can start dolphin from your kde3 session too, just run "dolphin-kde4"  it will work from the kmenu as soon as it gets backported
<stdin> (or I may just upload it to the -kde4 ppa myself)
<nalioth> so it runs now, but won't run from the kmenu until it gets backported?
<stdin> well the .desktop files were a bit broken because the Exec= line was wrong
<nalioth> could not open dolphin-kde4
<stdin> you have it installed?
<nalioth> stdin: you packaged it
<stdin> yeah, but I don't know if you installed it
<nalioth> i installed everything that had "kde4" in it
<stdin> wow :p
<stdin> what version of dolphin-kde4 do you have? (should be4:3.97.0-1ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1)
<nalioth> your update mechanism isn't working right, i don't think
<stdin> why?
<nalioth>  i've got 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1~ppa1
<stdin> ahh, you haven't got the new PPA ;)
<stdin> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/ gutsy main
<nalioth> the PPA doesn't update it's release.gz?
<stdin> we moved it to another ppa so more than one person could upload (other than me)
<nalioth> nice of you to tell us  :|
<stdin> it's on the announcement page...
<stdin> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<nalioth> i don't surf the web much
<stdin> it's in the #kubuntu topic too, and on !kde4 :)
<nalioth> i don't talk to bots, either  :(
<tonyyarusso> I'd sure hope you read topics though
<nalioth> nope
<stdin> the only reason we used my PPA in the first place was because it was already built there and would take ages to backport or build in the kubuntu-members ppa
<nalioth> stdin: would you like access to a powerpc box?
<stdin> to do what?
<nalioth> to do what, indeed.
<stdin> I've never used anything powerpc, never had a mac
<nalioth> but lots of ubuntu users _DO_ have powerpc hardware, and might like to try out kde4
<stdin> right now the only way to build powerpc packages is with the ubuntu build system, PPA run on xen so can only build i386/amd64/lpia
<nalioth> are you kidding me?
<nalioth> i used to build powerpc packages
<stdin> well, that's what the launchpad admins tell me
<nalioth> you can build packages anywhere
<stdin> can you install the powerpc debs from apt in a chroot on a i386 box?
<nalioth> stdin: a chroot only works for simliar arch packages
<stdin> that's what all the packages are built in though, chroots with only build-essential installed
<nalioth> stdin: get the PM?
<stdin> yeah just noticed it, I had sound muted
<ubotu> yama called the ops in #ubuntu-au ()
<ubotu> praetorian called the ops in #ubuntu-au ()
<ubotu> yama called the ops in #ubuntu-au ()
<elkbuntu> it's just testing, somerville32 you dont need to be there
<ubotu> yama called the ops in #ubuntu-au ()
<elkbuntu> ignore again
<Tm_T> hm
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: windows is For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: ?
<Tm_T> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Jordan_U> Tm_T, I don't think the immature windows bashing is needed
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: agreed there, it's joke, but not nice one
<Tm_T> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Tm_T> nixternal: what'dya say?
<nixternal> huh?
<Jordan_U> nixternal, I'll take some free money
<nixternal> so will I
<Tm_T> nixternal: about !windows factoid, should do we remove the health institute bit?
<Jordan_U> nixternal, Nice, I hear nixternal is giving some away
<Jordan_U> ;)
<Tm_T> ubotu: no windows is <reply> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Tm_T said: ubotu: no windows is <reply> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Tm_T> hmmmmh
<Tm_T> ubotu: no windows is <reply> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubotu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: happy with?
<Jordan_U> Tm_T, Yes, thank you
<nixternal> as long as the !windows doesn't have something controversial or disrespectful, then it is fine
<Tm_T> nixternal: isn't "or your nearest mental health institute" disrespectful then? ;)
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> plus, the person who created it, probably has a windows machine on his/her desk
<Hobbsee> that's offensive towards the mental health institutes.  i'm sure they want regular visitors too, to help out.
<nixternal> haha
<ardchoille> hahaha
<elkbuntu> many of us think the wording of bug #1 itself to be disrespectful in itself, since it should be 'proprietary software' rather than 'microsoft'
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nixternal> bug #1 is flat out stupid anyways...after they tested that LP worked with it, they should have removed it or changed it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nixternal> shut up ubotu
<elkbuntu> nixternal, having it there as like a mission statement/goal is fine, but being so shallow as to target one single company is ridiculou
<nixternal> very true
<elkbuntu> not to mention in itself non-CoC compliant ;)
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> okie, see you next year or so ->
<Myrtti> am I not getting it, but do peeople really need medibuntu still?
<ardchoille> Myrtti: I need libdvdcss2. I realise I can get that in other ways, but I feel Medibuntu is important.
<ardchoille> I mean, who knows what new and exciting things it may hold in the future.
 * Hobbsee has only found that she needs libdvdcss2 from it.
<ardchoille> I used the Seveas repo in Edgy and I think it's good to have a repo for things that can't be put into the official repos.
<ardchoille> Just my opinion, tho
<tritium> I'm having the *toughest* time setting up xchat on my laptop to use the irssi-proxy on my server.
<tritium> I'm getting "channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused" when trying to setup the ssh tunnel.
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (indiangal)
<Myrtti> yet another day, yet amother apartment I'd love
<jussi01> Myrtti: oh.. so you missed out on the last one?
<kbrooks> can you please add a factoid to ubuntu that warns on dangerous commands?
<nalioth> kbrooks: do it.  say "uboto foo is bar"
<jpatrick> !rm | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jpatrick> oh, I thought that one had a warning..
<ubotu> In ubotu, kbrooks said: dcommands is <reply>Please do not mention, even as a joke, dangerous commands that remove user's files or the operating system.
<PriceChild> Gah this is like dialup
<PriceChild> gah now i'm loading a link hobbsee left me (.com.au) and its like dialup through my mobile :P
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> Hello
<jrib> hi
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> Are you gusy responsible for #ubuntu-de, too?
<Myrtti> hullo
<PriceChild> Dr_vOn_pSiE, What do you need?
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> Well, fist sorry for my bad english, but thats not the point. I guess I was kicked from the channel #ubuntu-de by fr00d without a reason. I pasted, yes I am guilty, but I did as it is regulated in the TOPIC of that channel, which says, that you are supposed to used paste-service if you are pasting more than 3 lines. Well I pasted 3 and added a 4th one with my own words and got kicked immediadly, without being warned before.
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> I just want to tell you guys this as I thing that this is not fair
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> And then this guy told me that that the TOPIC aren't rules, just guidelines.
<PriceChild> so you appeared to be pasting a large text.... and were removed?
<PriceChild> How was he to know that there wasn't another 50 lines coming?
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> no, i pasted like 10 words in total
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> and he knew
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> but alright i see. I just did what the guideline said
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> noting more, nothing less
<PriceChild> Have you tried to talk to him in pm about it?
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> well he thinks that he is right
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> i am not his opinion
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> but he helped me in pm though
<somerville32> Dr_vOn_pSiE, Are you banned?
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> I don't know
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> no
<PriceChild> What do you mean "and he knew"?
<somerville32> Dr_vOn_pSiE, So, what are you looking to resolve? :)
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> i just want to tell you guys that if you have a guidline and someone follows it you can't kick him
<Myrtti> yes?
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> and with he knew i meant that he was supposed to konw what is going to be my paste, as he asked me the use the command compiz --replace
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> and tell him the output
<somerville32> Dr_vOn_pSiE, Okay.
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> well
<somerville32> Dr_vOn_pSiE, You might want to speak with the channel contact for #ubuntu-de as he or she is responsible for that channel.
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> lol
 * PriceChild sighs
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> i asked you guys in the beginning
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> so who is the cannel contace for #ubuntu-de
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> contact i mean
<somerville32> Dr_vOn_pSiE, /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-de
<PriceChild> I really really don't think this is needed...
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> ok thx
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> well look
 * somerville32 agrees with PriceChild.
<PriceChild> It really hasn't seemed like it.
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> it is that we all just want to have fun with our ubuntu and for me as a newcommer this is very diappointing if i am trying to get some help in the official irc channel
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> and being handled like this
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> i am trying my best to switch from win to linux but is not easy
<mc44> Dr_vOn_pSiE: people are kicked when pasting because it's the easiest way to stop the pasting continuing and the channel being flooded. Sometimes people make mistakes
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> but anyway thanks for the conversation
<PriceChild> please don't /quit....
<PriceChild> To be honest, I'm not totally up to speed with what you're complaining about? You agree you pasted 4 lines (could have been more coming) and were removed?
<PriceChild> "pasted"
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> well he asked me to use the command compiz --replace and tell him the output
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> i guess he must know what the output will be
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> i pasted 3 lines
<somerville32> Dr_vOn_pSiE, Please use pastebin in the future and you won't have this problem. M'Kay? :)
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> and wrote one by myself
<PriceChild> how should he know? He's not the one watching and copying the terminal output
<PriceChild> there could have been a lot more errors
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> Well, sorry guys I did as the topic says
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> pasting 3 lines is ok
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> And he referred to the TOPIC after he kicked me
<nalioth> Dr_vOn_pSiE: nobody has said that it wasn't ok
<kbrooks> PriceChild, can i comment?
<somerville32> Dr_vOn_pSiE, He must have thought you were going to paste more. It was a simple misunderstanding. :)
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> yes
<nalioth> Dr_vOn_pSiE: but if you speak quickly after your 3d pasted line, how do we know if a large paste is coming?
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning, just got up..   are fallen and flyback talking about pirated serials or am I just seeing the end of the conversation
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, vmware
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> well he kicked me like 10 seconds after that and in my 4th line was telling him sorry for paste, but this is the fastest way
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> I could even tell him thanks to what he added when i was pasting
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> then he kicked me
<kbrooks> Dr_vOn_pSiE, i suggest you talk to the channel contact
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> he must have been to busy kicking me, so he couldn't see that i am writing more
<somerville32> Dr_vOn_pSiE, I'm sorry you are upset by being kicked but let me reassure you it isn't a big deal. :)
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> Well, thanks for the comversation.
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> I know
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> I don't know how to say this right
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> but i guess he thinks that he is someting better than "normal users" are
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> anyway i konw that it isn't a too big deal
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> i guess i will talk to him about that and hope to get a appology..
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> CYA guys, and have fun.
<somerville32> Dr_vOn_pSiE, I hope you feel comfortable to be able to rejoin #ubuntu-de and get your Ubuntu questions answered. :)
<Dr_vOn_pSiE> yep
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu (slipttees)
<jpatrick> well do all you #ubuntu guys get all the fun..
<nixternal> slipttees had a warning, no reason to quiet or kick I don'tt hink
<nixternal> he apologized for the slip up
<Myrtti> erm, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks.. just thought that was going to turn bad fast
<LjL> i didn't mean to ban
<ikonia> LjL: thanks for explaining
<nixternal> bah, I am talking to him in PM, he is off to another OS already :(
<nixternal> we need to slow down a bit when some one slips with a cuss word
<Jack_Sparrow> he didnt apologize until AFTER the ops call
<nixternal> ya he did
<somerville32> He swore in excitement. I don't quite see how that required an ops call at all.
<nixternal> somerville32: +100000000
<Jack_Sparrow> Family friendly...
<nixternal> 11:58:12 [ slipttees] ikonia, ops sorry :(
<LjL> ok no need to make a huge fuss of this
<nixternal> 29 seconds after he slipped up
 * somerville32 levels up.
<nixternal> not making a huge fuss, we just don't need to be so jumpy
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, just if something looks like *going* to turn out bad, but hasn't yet, ping here rather than !opsing
<Tm_T> hm
 * Mez did a remove and was planning on contacting... hence hwy I remoevd the ban.. Isaw the ops call, saw the swearing ... did a remove
<somerville32> What happened to giving warnings for small offences like that? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: I was already offended when I called...   but will be a bit more tolerant
<nixternal> how could anyone be offended by fuckinhell? I know everyone here doesn't have virgin ears, plus you can see he was excited that someone helped him :)
<jpatrick> nixternal: +1
<Jack_Sparrow> what the fuckinghell is your problem...
<nixternal> does anyone happen to read the planet btw? it is far more public than our IRC channels, and you see all kinds of cuss words...so I have a problem with taking action other than a warning when it comes to cussing..makes us look all hypocrtical and shit..ya I swore, big deal :p
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (darkone_)
<nalioth> klined
<nalioth> wow, cloning, too
<LjL> cloning?
<ikonia> the darkeone guy has been a pain
<nalioth> when a kline hits, i see all the users who were on that IP
<nalioth> that IP had clones
<LjL> ah, right, i /whois'd, i didn't /who
<LjL> well i /who'd but only after you'd already klined
<crdlb> do you see a problem with the nick 'cumknot' ? (maybe it's just me :) )
<nalioth> crdlb: is that person trolling?
<LjL> as long as it isn't pigcum again, i'm willing to let it pass
<crdlb> no
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jord said: tcprelay is a port forwarder
<LjL> !info tcprelay > jord
<LjL> uhm, except it's not a package i guess
 * somerville32 nods.
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jord said: tcpxd is TCP/IP relay or proxy, allowing a connection to a port on a system to be forwarded to another port on any other system. It is useful for firewalls and service relocations, and is small, simple, and fast. http://quozl.us.netrek.org/tcpxd/
<LjL> that's better
<Jord> :)
<LjL> Jord, that's nice, but isn't there something in the repositories to achieve the same?
<LjL> when something is available from the repositories, we'd much rather have a factoid on that, than on something that isn't
<Jord> i wish i could find something
<Jord> i need a program that does the same as tcpxd except i need to be able to bind it to a port
<Jord> to an interface*
<Jord> according to the changelog, tcpxd can do it
<LjL> Jord, iptables does it fine... you just need to know how to use it
<Jord> but i cant find documentation about that
<LjL> Jord, this is not a support channel, but please ask in #ubuntu what exactly you need to do, i'll try to see if i can help you
<Jord> yeah, it probably can, but i was hoping for something simpler
<Jord> :)
<Jord> yeah, soz, its ok
<LjL> Jord, it's really quite simply, it's most probably one command line
<Jord> bye :)
<LjL> Jord, i'm not kidding though, do ask. i'm not an iptables guru, but i do have some port forwarding running on my server
<Jord> ok
<LjL> Jord, see my message in #ubuntu, and also
<LjL> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubotu> Minataku called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<tritium> Are any of you running irssi-proxy successfully?
<LjL> mc44
<LjL> well, "successfully"
<mc44> tritium: yup
<tritium> mc44: mind if I pick your brain a bit?
<mc44> they're not doing anything else :)
<LjL> if you have an electronic microscope
<mc44> ^ funny
<LjL> i don't even deserve a unicode arrow?
<tritium> heh
<mc44> LjL: if only I could do those without copying and pasting
<LjL> mc44: uhm, you can
<tritium> mc44: do you setup an ssh tunnel to the machine running the proxy?
<mc44> tritium: whats the problem?
<mc44> tritium: yep
<tritium> mc44: Well, can't connect a client.  I'm not even sure the proxy is running properly.
<LjL> an ssh tunnel... to an untrusted machine? how sound.
<tritium> What's untrusted about it?
<mc44> LjL: ... er..
<LjL> tritium: well, mc44's is untrusted
<tritium> mc44: when I try to connect my client, this is what I get:
<tritium>  channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<mc44> tritium: how are you trying to connecT?
<tritium> That error is in the console where I started the tunnel, not in the irc client
<mc44> wait, you're not trying to ssh straight to the proxy are you? :)
<tritium> mc44: no
<tritium> mc44: I do two things:
<tritium> ssh -NfL 6667:localhost:6667 htpc
<tritium> (proxy is running on htpc on port 6667)
<mc44> yep
<tritium> Then, in irc client: /server localhost 6667 <password>
<tritium> In the irc client, connection is established and then immediately lost
<tritium> mc44: can you telnet to the port your proxy is running on?  (I cannot)
<LjL> uhm, both ports 6667? for some reason that doesn't sound right to me
<tritium> LjL: I've tried many different port combinations
<tritium> Doesn't work in any case.
<mc44> tritium: yep telnet works directly
<mc44> well it says, Connect to blah
<tritium> mc44: hrm, so I think the proxy isn't running right.
<LjL> uhm ok. i still don't quite understand why you need SSH anyway... after all the connection is all in plaintext from the proxy to the IRC server
<somerville32> Just FYI:
<somerville32> [16:17] <PhobiaBB> thanks you fucking faggots
<somerville32> [16:18] * PhobiaBB has quit ("ChatZilla 0.9.79 [Firefox 2.0.0.11/2007120410]")
<PriceChild> And then he left
<LjL> where?
<PriceChild> x
<LjL> ah
<tritium> mc44: thanks for checking that out.  I wonder why my proxy isn't running properly.
<LjL> ban, so it'll show in the bantracker
<tritium> Do I need to edit /etc/inetd.conf, or something?
<mc44> tritium: the module is loaded? :)
<tritium> mc44: yes, with port and password set
<mc44> tritium: you have the port set like: freenode=6667
<tritium> LjL: yeah, I'd connect directly too, if I could.
<tritium> mc44: yes
<mc44> tritium: then I'm out of obvious suggestions :)
<somerville32> LjL, ban his nick?
<LjL> somerville32: nick will do
<tritium> mc44: what does your /set proxy show you?  (Don't give me your password, of course)
<LjL> no, *do* give me your password
<tritium> heh
<somerville32> PriceChild, How did you get his IP?
<LjL> somerville32: /whowas phobiabb
<PriceChild> chanserv.py does a whowas...
<PriceChild> and it also shows up in the quit message
<somerville32> oh cool
<LjL> uhm why can't you use irssi-proxy without SSH? from the descriptions i see on the web, it simply provides an IRC server on a port. shouldn't need SSH
<mc44> LjL: if you don't want an open port on your server, for example
<tritium> aye
<LjL> mc44: uh... it's open anyway if you SSH to it, isn't it?
<mc44> I'd trust SSH over irssi in terms of security
<jdong> LjL: well with ssh you'd bind irssi-proxy to localhost
<tritium> What a pain...
<jdong> LjL: which is different than binding it to a public interface, then transmitting the password to it in cleartext...
<LjL> jdong: use the same password as the nickserv one... it's already in plaintext :)
<jdong> LjL: point :)
<jdong> LjL: not like IRC is a secure medium at any rate :)
<Mez> jdong? really?
 * Mez shouts into collar "ABORT!! ABORT!!"
<LjL> jdong: which i why i don't very much seeing the point of using SSH for a proxy to begin with
<tritium> yay, got it working
<tritium> Thanks, mc44
<jdong> LjL: right, I get your point, but I trust the network that my main session is on a lot more than $random_wifi_hotspot
<mc44> tritium: no problem
<LjL> jdong: well... yeah, i suppose
<jdong> LjL: I'm also not confident enough about the security of irssi-proxy to allow it to offer a publically accessible port... I'd rather have a layer of ssh around it to even talk to the daemon
<LjL> jdong: well, if it were me, i'd be running it chrooted anyway
<jdong> LjL: apparmored :)
<LjL> i'm still in search of a hassle-free packaged irc proxy without weird quirks myself
<LjL> jdong: doubt it
<jdong> 15:50 -!- Irssi: process 0 (ls) terminated with signal 9 (Killed)
<jdong> :)
<mc44> LjL: whats quirky about irssiproxy?
<LjL> mc44: it *is* a quirk. irssi does lots of things i don't tell it to, it even auto-ignores CTCPs when it gets too many, i'm told
<LjL> and i want a proxy, not a full featured irc client. or operating system, for that matter
<mc44> thats a bad thing?
<LjL> irssi - the emacs of irc
<LjL> mc44: yes.
<LjL> mc44: if i want flood protection, i get flood protection. if i want an irc proxy, i get an irc proxy
<mc44> you're so demanding
<LjL> i wouldn't like to find that i have automatic auto-rejoin-on-kick enabled, for instance, without ever telling anything to enable it
<tritium> Strange.  My connected client only sees 8 of the channels I'm in.
<tritium> mc44: is there some limit I need to increase?
<LjL> mc44: look, a quirk!
<tritium> hah!
<mc44> tritium: not that I've come across, but I'm not in 8 channels :)
<mc44> LjL: I like quirky
<LjL> mc44: but i wasn't talking about you, i was talking about me
<LjL> as a rule, it's generally all about me
<mc44> see, theres your problem :P
<tritium> mc44: sheesh, only 2 channels?
<mc44> tritium: only two which you're in ;)
<LjL> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<LjL> that factoid by the way is...
<tritium> mc44: ah ;)
<LjL> !no modes is <reply> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Mez> any staff awake?
<nalioth> Mez: you can't be arsed to look at 2 minutes of scrollback?
<Mez> nalioth, 2 mins of scrollback? I talked at least 5 mins after the last channel msg ;)
<Mez> see /msg anyways
<nalioth> what /msg ?
<nalioth> and in #freenode i just spoke right before you asked
<Mez> nalioth, yeah yeah... I didnt notice in tehre and my /msg went astray
<PriceChild> Gouki (/GoukiPT) is incoming
<PriceChild> Remember UbuntuStats? He's reviving it again and should be back for good.
<LjL> PriceChild, gouki is in this channel already
<PriceChild> wow so he is
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I love UbuntuStats :)
<PriceChild> but anyway... so yes... checking channel list, and i suggested possibility of an ubuntu cloak perhaps
<PriceChild> <[chr0n0s]> rings a bell in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> What specs of hardware is ubotu currently on?
<LjL> OperationalError rings a bell in bantracker
<LjL> PriceChild, i suspect there is one person who knows
<PriceChild> ccvp also rings a bell
<LjL> yes PriceChild, old aquaintance, as you've probably guessed from the way i banned
<PriceChild> :P
<LjL> i probably removed the knology ban unadvertedly yesterday when i cleaned some bans up
<gouki> Hi everyone!
<gouki> As PriceChild mentioned before, UbuntuStats is coming back for good. I bought a cheap plan at VPSLink.com, which gives me root access and a good connection, so I should not have the problems that made me quit the first time.
<gouki> I have the list of channels I plan on gathering logs, can someone take a look at it?
<PriceChild> pastebin please ;)
<gouki> http://goukivps.net/list.txt
<PriceChild> I'm wondering if we should ask -women about it?
<LjL> gouki: please, remove #ubuntu-ops from there. also, i suppose you really should ask the contacts of the various channels, as well
<PriceChild> They are very against logging etc.
<gouki> Yeah, right. -women doesn't want it.
<gouki> As for the other ones, I remember having them on the old times
<gouki> I'll update the list and remove -ops and -women
<gouki> Pizza is here. Please, give me suggestions.
<LjL> gouki, you've covered the main channels i think. dunno what else - perhaps some other loco channels wouldn't mind.
<jpatrick> gouki: you can get #kubuntu-es
<jpatrick> gouki: and I'll speak to the #ubuntu-es guys about it later for you
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-16
<Mez> nalioth, if you're still around, could you add me on the ops list for #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<gouki> Well, I'm about to go live with the thing. If anyone wants to check the list of channels: ubuntuircstats.org/list.txt
<gouki> I'll be back in a few!
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (AlgorthmicContro dangerous command)
<elkbuntu> he's doing other channels now too
<elkbuntu> he hit up u-w
<PriceChild> We should organise a Council meeting sometime.
<PriceChild> Night
<LjL> better later than sooner
<somerville32> lol @ LjL
<ubotu> fignew called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<nalioth> nixternal: klined
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> he was doing the same garbage last night
<nalioth> he's been doing the same thing for weeks
<nalioth> different nick
<ubotu> kahrytan called the ops in #ubuntu (skyfalcon866)
<ubotu> skyfalcon866 called the ops in #ubuntu (kahrytan)
<ardchoille> hehehe
<ardchoille> erm, sorry, ut that's a bit humerous
<ubotu> skyfalcon866 called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (pici)
<ubotu> skyfalcon866 called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (ubotu)
<nixternal> fark!#@#
<tonyyarusso> hrm?
<nixternal> what happened to ops in +1
<Pici> I dont have access there.
<nixternal> someone ban that idiot
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: who / why ?
<nixternal> akyfalcon866
<nixternal> why: because he is an idiot
<Pici> I just removed them from #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> quick log summary perhaps?
<nixternal> bah
<Pici> 23:31:58 <skyfalcon866> ubuntu is a fresh pile of monkey poop
<Pici> 23:32:15 <Dr_willis> skyfalcon866,  demand a refund then.
<Pici> 23:33:10 <skyfalcon866> ubuntu is a fresh pile of monkey poop
<Pici> 23:33:46 <skyfalcon866> Ubuntu is one of them simple distros
<Pici> 23:33:56 <kahrytan> !op | skyfalcon866
<Pici> Then he !opsed at kahrytan, at which point I banned him.
<vorian> lol
<nixternal> wtfucklafjde084308432
<nixternal> don't sit there and stair at the f'n troll
<vorian> one of them simple ones
<nixternal> stare too
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: Sorry - fresh install - had to go find the op script :S
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> I used to, or thought I used to, have ops in there
<tonyyarusso> Which incidentally is still on the backup on the external hard drive
<tonyyarusso> I don't know why you wouldn't...
<nixternal> lol... /abk
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: There's an ops script?
<nixternal> /abk
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> irssi screaming - YOU DON"T HAVE ABK!!!
<Pici> I use a bunch of irssi aliases
<ardchoille> Oh, auto_bleh.pl
<nixternal> ya
<ardchoille> love that script
<nixternal> it is the easiest
<vorian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USTeams/Ircops for xchat....
<ardchoille> thank you nixternal (wrt #kubuntu)
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille: yeah, a slightly customized version of bleh is what I use.
<nixternal> I knew he would be doing that
<Pici> atopance (sp) posted a bunch of aliases on his blog, from which I slightly modified for myself on irssi.
<nixternal> and then he messages me with "I'm done"
<tonyyarusso> Pici: pon
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: I got my version from tomaw.net
<no0tic> Pici, url please :)
<ardchoille> nixternal: Yes, he *is* done, lol
<nixternal> exactly what I told him :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<nixternal> I said "yes you are, have a nice day"
<vorian> ah, atoponce wrote it based off seveas' chanserv.py script
<Pici> no0tic:  http://www.pthree.org/2007/07/11/irssi-chanserv-and-nickserv-helper-aliases/
<ardchoille> Pici: Thanks
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille: I got mine from Seveas, who had gotten it from someone else and added some bits, and then I added some bits.
<tonyyarusso> methinks auto_bleh should have some bzr repositories
<ardchoille> I agree
<tonyyarusso> I made it add anyone I removed/banned to my hilight list by hostmask.  Can be pretty handy in recognizing people.
<nixternal> totally, and it needs to be updated so it doesn't spit all of that info out at you
<ardchoille> Nice
<nixternal> it floods a screen when you ban/kick someone
<tonyyarusso> true
<tonyyarusso> I'd imagine that's as simple as commenting out some print statements
<nixternal> ya, but looking at perl is like looking at myself in the mirror..one huge mess :)
<crdlb> lovely bit of spam from LCh in #ubuntu ...
<no0tic> where can I find auto_bleh.pl?
<nalioth> no0tic: Uncle Google will show you
<no0tic> nalioth, I found this http://rzlab.ucr.edu/debian/auto_bleh.pl_   didn't find the "official" page if exists
<no0tic> nalioth, alsa found a tomaw page on this
<ardchoille> no0tic: I use tomaw's version
<tonyyarusso> no0tic: no idea - I've only seen it transferred by DCC and the like :P
<no0tic> and there's no google for dcc transfers :)
<no0tic> ah, http://ircarc.com/network/freenode/   <--- another logging bots site..
<crdlb> k-lined long ago :)
<no0tic> fine :)
<no0tic> lol a little bit of doc or comments in the script would help :)
<nalioth> no0tic: are you busy?
<no0tic> nalioth, no, I'm trying to understand every command of auto_bleh.pl
<no0tic> nalioth, ok, then I will document it..
<nalioth> no0tic: the server sent you a message
<no0tic> 16/12 06:21:43 [freenode] -!- you: No such nick/channel
<no0tic> that?
<spr0k3t> test please
<nalioth> have you followed the instructions, spr0k3t ?
<spr0k3t> I went back to my own network... I had to use a neighbors for a while.
<spr0k3t> I know my router/network is good.
<nalioth> ok
<nalioth> ok, you can rejoin #ubuntu now (and welcome back home)   :D
<spr0k3t> yeah, no kidding... power is back on.  thank god the battery backup I have lasted me for longer than a day.
<spr0k3t> waveroos
<ubotu> In ubotu, four-o-four said: This is an autoreply: I am not currently available, please leave your message.I'll get back at you as soon as possible.
<jpatrick> hmm..
<Gary> thats what my ansaphone says
<ubotu> soldats called the ops in #ubuntu ([MxPm]Synz-Nein)
<ubotu> soldats called the ops in #ubuntu ([MxPm]Synz-Nein)
<Gary> damnit, we need more ops in #ubuntu
<no0tic> lol :)
<Gary> whats the ubuntu koren support channel?
<ubotu> Arelis called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Gary> thanks tomaw
<tomaw> np
<tomaw> Do you have a korean support channel at all?
<Gary> that was not korean, afaik
<tomaw> He's said it is to me and some other staff
<Gary> but yeah, #ubuntu-ko
<ubotu> In ubotu, four-o-fou1 said: This is an autoreply: I am not currently available, please leave your message.I'll get back at you as soon as possible.
<jpatrick> again?
<no0tic> tomaw, I saw you use auto_bleh.pl, does it ban other stuff other than hostname?
<tomaw> nope, it only does hostnames currently
<no0tic> afyk is there anything like that for weechat?
<no0tic> *afayk
<tomaw> I've not really looked at weechat too much
<tomaw> It has lots of scripting support though, so it would hopefully not be too difficult to create
<no0tic> I'm trying to spread the use of auto_bleh to the others -it ops, but few use irssi..
<tomaw> Ah :)
<tomaw> You could ask in #weechat, they seem quite friendly people
<Gary> chanserv.py works well for xchat
<no0tic> tomaw, thanks :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, four-o-fou1 said: This is an autoreply: I am not currently available, please leave your message.I'll get back at you as soon as possible.
<no0tic> 3
<Gary> wow, so much idle chatter in #ubuntu this morning
<wols> is anyone awak?
<wols> snmpee is trolling in #ubuntu
<wols> tomaw: are you awake still maybe?
<tomaw> I am
<wols> can you again police ubuntu and rid them of aegis and snmpee?
<wols> very much a rules digression there
<tomaw> I can take a look, certainly
<tomaw> pesky nick completion
 * Dave2 hands tomaw a mind-reading tab key
<tomaw> :D
<Dave2> I'm sure it'll come in handy.
<no0tic> wrong knockout? :)
<tomaw> I only used +q, so it didn't really matter too much
<ardchoille> If more help is needed in #ubuntu, I'll gladly help out if someone adds me to the access list for that channel.
 * Hobbsee joins it, to watch
<tomaw> I banned [MxPm]Synz-Nein and removed him from the channel
<tomaw> He's not exactly being polite to me in private and I can believe that he's sending users crap when they talk
<tomaw> Anyway, that's me gone for a bit.  Enjoy :)
<Gary> thanks tomaw
<jussi01> hiya all
<ardchoille> hi jussi01
<jussi01> hiya ardchoille
<jussi01> who are the bot gurus among us?
<Hobbsee> mmmm
<Hobbsee> depends on the def'n of a bot guru
<jussi01> just my bot is being naughty... keeps deciding to join #ubuntu and #kubuntu if I start her. sigh... dunno how to fix it and Im sure nobody wants it in there... :(
<Hobbsee> jussi01: what bot?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: just a private one of my own. I used it once as a backup for ubotu and now it wont not join. (bot name she_said)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: yeah, but what is it/
<Hobbsee> what type of bot?
<jussi01> supybot
<jussi01> ubotu clone basically.
<Hobbsee> it should be in the .conf file that you specified, then
<stdin> in "supybot.networks.[NetworkName].channels: ..."
<jussi01> Hobbsee: yeah, I played with that, but it didnt seem to do anything.
<Hobbsee> while the bot is not running (where it will hose your changes if it is), remove the cahnnels from the autojoin
 * jussi01 goes to look
<jussi01> see, i have: supybot.networks: freenode
<jussi01> thats it
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> which is correct
<Hobbsee> but it's got channels listed there
<Hobbsee> did you have the bot running while you were playing?
<jussi01> ahhh, found it now.
<stdin> you can edit it with "@config supybot.networks.freenode.channels: #channels #you #want" if it's running (where '@' is the character it responds to)
<jussi01> ok, all sorted! :)
<jussi01> thanks Hobbsee stdin
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<jussi01> :)
<PriceChild>  Bandwidth Down/Up(kbps) 	 2356 / 144
<PriceChild> That's madness
<somerville32> PriceChild, how so?
<wols> somerville32: so low, you go mad over it?
<somerville32> I'm downgrading to 1mbs/128kbs
<somerville32> Is it that horrible?
<somerville32> I currently have 7mbs down/256kb up
<kbrooks> somerville32, wow, that's ~7 seconds for a 1GB file
<kbrooks> but thats a estimate
<somerville32> You mean for a 100mb file?
<kbrooks> somerville32, yes, thats right, i was wrong ;-)
<Myrtti> I've got 512/ something
<Myrtti> I'm happy as can be
<Myrtti> mobile Internet <3
<jussi01> i have 5/3 atm, until I get my sorry butt down to the place and order my 10/10
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti - spring is good!!
<Myrtti> you mean the theme?
<Myrtti> just emailed them a new version
<jussi01> Myrtti: yep!
<Myrtti> and a fresh new screenshot
<jussi01> Myrtti: Im off to check it out.. :)
<Myrtti> and a brand new theme too
<Myrtti> I wonder how long it'll take them to actually update it to the site ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: any chance of an email with it coming my way?
<Myrtti> take a catch, trying to send it as dcc
<Myrtti> :-P
<jussi01> hmmm, how do i accept that in irssi...??
<Myrtti> /dcc get <nick>
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> another one coming
<jussi01> thanks!
<Myrtti> basically the new one is like the old, but it acts more nicely if you have a dark background color
<jussi01> ahhh, nice
<Myrtti> I think I also have tweaked the hilights someway
<jussi01> highlight me?
<Myrtti> jussi01: are you positive?
<jussi01> yes!! I like it!
<Myrtti> /me doesn't like hilighting people in vain
<Myrtti> /me doesn't like hilighting people in vain, jussi01
<Myrtti> the hilight with not b0rked /me is broken still
<Myrtti> I should have a look at that
<jussi01> hmmm, when you higlight like the second time, it comes up with: RedMyrtti
<jussi01> ??
<Myrtti> it does?
<Myrtti> wow
<Myrtti> which one?
<jussi01> yeah...
<jussi01> <+RedMyrtti> /me doesn't like hilighting people in vain, jussi01
<Myrtti> spring or dark_winter?
<jussi01> spring
<Myrtti> funny, doesn't do that with me
<Myrtti> /me pokes it more
<jussi01> hmmm, maybe its my konsole doing funny stuff..
<jussi01> Ill try xterm... brb
<jussi01> gah, that was horrible
<Myrtti> is the flashplugin still b0rken?
<LjL> people complain about it
<LjL> but it's been removed from the topic
<LjL> i suppose whoever removed it had their reasons
<jussi01> it should be fixed
<jussi01> where is ikonia ?
<LjL> hi assilva, can we help you?
<assilva> LjL, pla
<assilva> LjL, nao thanks
<LjL> assilva, uhm, then may i know why you joined?
<assilva> LjL, obrigado eu so entrei para conhecer
<jussi01> wha??
<no0tic> thanks, I joined to know
<LjL> jussi01: he said thanks i just joined out of curiosity
<jussi01> ahhh, thank you :)
<PriceChild> somerville32, because I spend about 40 weeks of the year on 18/2.5 M
<somerville32> : O
 * somerville32 dies.
 * PriceChild grins
 * jussi01 steals PriceChild's bandwidth...
<Myrtti> PriceChild: with all due respect and from the bottom of my heart with all my love: shuddup.
<Myrtti> <3
<PriceChild> I betcha wanna kill the dong hey?
<jussi01> the dongs connection is very enviable.... Lynch him!!!
 * PriceChild runs off whilst you're all distracted
<somerville32> what does jdong have?
<PriceChild> somerville32, he's at MIT ;)
<PriceChild> well not now, tis back for hols
<PriceChild> Myrtti, flashpluggin is fixed in -proposed I think.
<PriceChild> *plugin
<somerville32> PriceChild, Unless you use konq
<somerville32> It kills konq
<tonyyarusso> What happened to it btw?
<somerville32> md5sum mismatch
<somerville32> (ie. new version of Flash)
<Jack_Sparrow> lokito is insulting us
<somerville32> Jack_Sparrow, where?
<Jack_Sparrow> in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> in spanish
<jdong> tonyyarusso: macromedia has a single install_flash_9.tar.gz type file that may change versions, hence md5sums, as Adobe puts out new versions
<jdong> tonyyarusso: and the "archived" versions are in a 60MB tarball with every version released in the past decade
<jdong> retarded upstream syndrome, in other words :)
<tonyyarusso> jdong: aaah
<PriceChild> Grr I guess that was a server death? None of my other connections reset so hoping its not just me
<LjL> PriceChild: it's just you
<PriceChild> Grrr what's going on with me then :/
<Gary> you is br0ken
<nalioth> hi sysdef
<sysdef> hi nalioth
<sysdef> i need to test the performance of a servicebot for #ubuntu-de* and i need a hightraffic channel. so i want to ask for permission to join #ubuntu and i want a quiet for it. is there a way?
<nalioth> sysdef: we can quiet it alright, we just want to know that it's not gonna be otw disruptive
<ompaul> sysdef, what are its names?
<sysdef> the bot will just join, stay there for a while for masurement and part. not spamming or public loggin of course
<sysdef> ompaul: xbot
<sysdef> measure*
<ompaul> nalioth, you want to do it
<nalioth> ompaul: i just wanted everyone to know about it
<ompaul> as they should ;-)
<sysdef> ompaul: i actually do a rewrite for shetlandpony, the servicebot of #ubuntu-de*
<ompaul> its is bonned
<ompaul> muted even
<nalioth> ahh, ok
<nalioth> ompaul: it's not always gonna be identified
<ompaul> nalioth, true but atm it will be
<sysdef> thanks a lot. i'll tell when the tests are over 8)
<ompaul> nalioth, if I see it not ided then I'll give it a lash
<nalioth> ompaul: look at #ubuntu scrollback
<ompaul> nalioth, to be sure to be sure :)
<LjL> ban the ident
<LjL> (mute that is)
<ompaul> LjL, it is now
<sysdef> first test was nice. old engine need about 2 sec. to proceed 50 channel user. the new one need >4 sec. for 1270 user
<tonyyarusso> sysdef: engine of what now?
<tonyyarusso> oh, nvm  /me reads scrollback
<sysdef> 0)
<sysdef> i'll stay in #ubuntu-irc and poke when the test over 8)
<ompaul> Mez, got connection problems?
<ompaul> heads up
<ompaul>  
<PriceChild> Who gave him fish?!
<ompaul> I just ban forwarded this nick: Sinobeus aka Sinobeus aka Dmitrys aka W0lD  to name but a few
<PriceChild> That's mine :(
<ompaul> nickspam was the reason
<ompaul> can't comment it yet
<Mez> ompaul, bip proxy sucks
<ompaul> Mez, suggest direct connection
<Mez> ompaul, it just sucks
 * tonyyarusso wonders whether other Ubunteros one too many mailing lists would find the results of his e-mail reorg. helpful
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, mail is a pain if you can help document and get some quite opinions and then consider
<Mez> for F***K sake
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: sure.  Mostly it's been transforming what was essentially an one-layer "all things floss" folder into multiple levels of logical sense
<ompaul> Mez, connect directly and id to the server
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, it is the only way to survive
<ompaul> :)
<Mez> ompaul, I'm commected directly now
<ompaul> did it years ago
<tonyyarusso> That and filters to go along with them. - also essential.
<ompaul> Mez, now /msg nickserv etc
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, procmail evolution thunderbird
<tonyyarusso> I had things like Ubuntu/Lists/sounder before, but Ubuntu/Lists has like 70 things in it, not arranged below that level prior to this week.
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: procmail?
<Mez> ompaul, I'm not that much of an idiot - lol - just too used to being auto-id'd
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, google is your friend -
<ompaul> Mez, you may not have noticed that you had not ided that was all
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: I'm semi-familiar with what it is, I think, but I'm not sure what it does for me.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, ;-)
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, smart host rules and grabs and delivers to such an infrastructure
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: One thing I _really_ want to do is strip off the annoying "[marketing]" and such bits from subject lines so I can read the real subject.  Can procmail do that?  (IMAP, btw)
<ompaul> procmail could help you
<tonyyarusso> cool
<ompaul> could but your scripting will be smarter
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, that is interesting how do you follow threads then
<kbrooks> um, ompaul
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: I already know that it's from the marketing mailing list from the Reply-To line - I don't need redundant information.
<kbrooks> ompaul, utty is asking "anyone know a key gen for hsfmodem to enable full speed"
<kbrooks> ompaul, in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> bah
<ompaul> kbrooks,  no idea
 * tonyyarusso will take that one.
<ompaul> is that a piracy issue
<ompaul> or something
<kbrooks> ompaul, "key gen"... illegal
<kbrooks> yes a piracy issue it seems
<ompaul> thanks
<kbrooks> ompaul, np
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: It is, yes.
 * tonyyarusso has an hsfmodem as well, and a purchased key
<tonyyarusso> They offer a trial version so people can check that they've actually found the right driver for their modem, but if it works, it's limited to 11 kbps instead of 53.  For $19.99 you get an enabling code to up it to full speed.
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso, well, i marked that question as offtopic :)
<tonyyarusso> Aside from asking other people to share their keys, you should also be aware that their are instructions floating through the tubes for doing it without a key by modifying a bit in a hex editor, which I haven't tried, but from what I've seen has like a 50/50 success (probably depending on version differences)
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso, Thank you for that.
<tonyyarusso> np
<tonyyarusso> At least I can put that week of my life I lost learning about winmodems to some good use...
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso, hehe :-)
<PriceChild> nalioth, elkbuntu, LjL, Thoughts on ubuntu/bot cloak for ubuntustats?
<PriceChild> ( http://ubuntuircstats.org )
<nalioth> do we want it being 'official' ?
<PriceChild> I'm not sure........? :)
<tonyyarusso> It would be nice for it to gain that status, but I'm not sure about it at the moment, as I haven't followed recent developments on that front.
 * tonyyarusso used to talk to the guy running it regularly, hasn't in months.
<nalioth> he's been away for months
<ompaul> http://www.lyricsandsongs.com/song/589010.html
<ompaul> currently on my player
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Where would I find that song?
<LjL> PriceChild: i'd like to see a link to the source code used on the web page
<PriceChild> gouki, ^
<gouki> Sure
<gouki> And BTW, hi tonyyarusso :)
<gouki> LjL: The .html pages you see with the statistics are created by a .c script, called irssistats.
<LjL> gouki: yes, i knew that was the case, but i think it would be nice if it were stated, at least as a tribute to the developers of irssistats
<tonyyarusso> oh hey gouki
<gouki> LjL: It is stated. On the page of every channel statistics
<gouki> (scroll to the bottom of the page)
<tonyyarusso> what is the URL these days?  (And why can't I find it out easily?)
<LjL> uhm ok, still wouldn't mind a mention on the main page, but i guess it's ok anyway
<LjL> PriceChild: i'm fine with a cloak
<gouki> tonyyarusso: It has a second-level domain now (ubuntuircstats.org)
<gouki> I still haven't blogged or told anyone about it, besides talking about it on this channel
<tonyyarusso> Would you mind if we did?
<gouki> tonyyarusso: No, not at all
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<LjL> gouki also, can you please give the bot a more meaningful ident than "bot"... "ubuntustats" probably doesn't fit, but "ustats" or something
<tonyyarusso> !ircstats is <reply> Fun statistics about some Ubuntu IRC channels are available at http://www.ubuntuircstats.org/.  LoCo team leaders can also request to have their channel stats collected.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> gouki: do you list the LoCo ones elsewhere, or has noone asked?
<LjL> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<LjL> !no logs is <reply> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no ircstats is <reply> Fun statistics about some Ubuntu IRC channels are available at http://www.ubuntuircstats.org/ - LoCo team leaders can also request to have their channel stats collected.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: better to avoid periods after URLs
<tonyyarusso> (Note: !stats is taken by an internal Supybot function.)
<LjL> (or any punctuation without a space ftm)
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<tonyyarusso> LjL: True.
<LjL> tonyyarusso, it should work anyway
<LjL> !stats is <alias> ircstats
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !stats
<ubotu> Fun statistics about some Ubuntu IRC channels are available at http://www.ubuntuircstats.org/ - LoCo team leaders can also request to have their channel stats collected.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I wasn't going to without checking with Sev* about whether he actually wanted that information available.
<gouki> LjL: Working on it. tonyyarusso, no one asked
<LjL> tonyyarusso: uh... what information?
<tonyyarusso> gouki: Intriguing.  Care to make #ubuntu-us-mn the first then, just for giggles?  Not sure how much that impacts your system resources, so if it's a problem don't, but it could be cool.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, it is from the 50s
<tonyyarusso> LjL: 14:48 <ubotu> I have 55 registered users with 30 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 2 admins.
<gouki> tonyyarusso: Sure. I'm thinking about going with the first LoCo request. After a few I'll have to start ignoring request, cause otherwise, the VPS just won't be able to take it.
<somerville32> Is the bot in #xubuntu, -devel, and -ofttopic ?
<LjL> !forget stats
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<gouki> somerville32: Not on -offtopic
<LjL> somerville32: it is
<LjL> ah well not on x-offtopic no
<tonyyarusso> gouki: where we you running the bot before btw?  Just a home machine?  I'd love to, but I can't seem to find someone easily that will allow IRC bots.  (Would prefer if I could make the shell account part free, since I am paying for web hosting now.)
<gouki> tonyyarusso: VPSLink.com
<LjL> tonyyarusso: free shell account allowing bots? hardly.
<tonyyarusso> gouki: probably should add that one too, since the other two offtopics are included
<gouki> tonyyarusso: Done
<gouki> tonyyarusso: VPSLink.com is not expensive, and it's kinda cool for this kind of stuff
<somerville32> How often do the pages get updated?
<gouki> somerville32: I'm going to configure cron to run irssistats every 5 minutes
<somerville32> Can you run it now? :D
<gouki> Generating all the .html from the different channels
<gouki> somerville32: Heheh. Sure
<ompaul> gouki, given the sheer numbers 10 mins is more like sane
<ompaul> gouki, so it gets to rest
<ompaul> :)
<gouki> somerville32: Done
<gouki> ompaul: yeah, probably not a bad idea :)
<tonyyarusso> gouki: what timezone is the server in?
<gouki> tonyyarusso: Don't know. I configured it to UTC
<tonyyarusso> gouki: ah, that's what I really meant anyway
<gouki> :)
<gouki> guys, just so I can organize irssistats conf file, do you think all the main ubuntu channels are there?
 * tonyyarusso goes to look in his logs directory
<tonyyarusso> gouki: +1 and -locoteams are the other potentially interesting ones I can think of.
<gouki> tonyyarusso: Good idea! I'll take care of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ck omar..
<gouki> GTG. I'll come back after dinner and hopefully finish everything up.
<PriceChild> Pelo has been removed from #ubuntu access by his request.
<tonyyarusso> Okay.
<somerville32> PriceChild, Do you need to update the factoid?
<PriceChild> somerville32, no.
<PriceChild> !no ops-#ubuntu-us is <reply> Help! nixternal. pleia2. atoponce. etank. Zelut or jono!
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<LjL> uhm i knew that they used . rather than , for *decimal numbers* in the US
<LjL> but i didn't think that applied to lists of ops as well
<ompaul> hahahaha
 * ompaul buys LjL a nice tea
<ikonia> s/nice/ice
<ikonia> that is the usa style tea
<PriceChild> LjL, whoops... my right hand too far right
<PriceChild> !no ops-#ubuntu-us is <reply> Help! nixternal, pleia2, atoponce, etank, Zelut or jono!
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<ompaul> some data standards would say that there should be no commas in the list
<ompaul> others would want one for each
<LjL> no thanks, i'd rather have nice but not ice
<LjL> it's already cold enough
<LjL> drop table ompaul;
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> oooch my toe
<tonyyarusso> Regardless, I really hate having commas between the rest, but not after Zelut.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: heretic.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: It introduces grouping ambiguity in multi-word list elements that include joining words.
<PriceChild> well you're American :P
<PriceChild> We english has proper grammer.
<PriceChild> and spelling
<PriceChild> #ubuntu is looking odd..
<LjL> tonyyarusso: (to (really remove) ambiguity) ((you would (have to)) use (a ((much more) sophisticated) (parenthesizing system)))
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Agreed.
 * tonyyarusso sometimes actually does that
<LjL> PriceChild: thank you for telling us everything's normal
<LjL> mc44 does that too
<PriceChild> Well <AcidBurn>, then <linuxfree> and a few other joins...
<tonyyarusso> LjL: But that's no excuse for unnecessarily adding a layer of confusion that has no other reason to be there than that you felt like it.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: and perhaps the fact that "," is a separator and "or" is also a separator, so redundant separators don't make much sense. also the somewhat vestigial, but still not negligible, fact that a comma is/was used to indicate a pause in speech, pause which is not pronounced (at least by me) between the last two elements of a list separated by "and" or "or".
<tonyyarusso> LjL: really?  I totally put a pause there.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: well perhaps that might explain why americans tend to like the comma there.
<somerville32> It is optional but I generally put it
<somerville32> One, two, three, and four.
<PriceChild> kbrooks, wols, can I help you?
<nalioth> upgrading to gutsy, brb
<ompaul> mneptok, I see RMS and TDR are having fistycuffs on a mailing list near openbsd
<tomaw> ompaul: oh?
<PriceChild> kbrooks, wols, can I help you?
<ompaul> mneptok,  tomaw, it is painful: http://www.nabble.com/Real-men-don%27t-attack-straw-men-tt14256924r0.html
<kbrooks> PriceChild, if you dont want me here i'll go
<kbrooks> PriceChild?
<ardchoille> Back in a bit. Time to image my partitions.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-08
<Hobbsee> staff: FWIW, 67.111.52.130.ptr.us.xo.net seems to be the hotel address for UDS, so please don't block it due to the multiple connections out of there;)
<Mez> Hobbsee: ilines@freenode.net
<Hobbsee> Mez: was hoping to do that once i found out what the addresses for google are too.
<LjL> last time they said it was iline@ anyway
<PriceChild> Mez: Hobbsee: iline@freenode.net
<PriceChild> Yep I had to double check that last time someone asked about it too.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: mind sending the mail? : )
<Mez> PriceChild: ah, lol - I for some reason thought it was ilines (and I think I've used ilines before too!)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I'd rather someone who's an authority on it requested it ;)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: organiser/attendee... someone who actually knows what's going on rather than me becoming a middleman.
<LjL> Hobbsee: in other words, no pony for you.
<PriceChild> No you can have a pony, I just don't want to request an iline, find out I have the wrong address, and get stuck not being able to contact anyone for the right one.
<LjL> PriceChild: just iline 0.0.0.0
<LjL> who needs bans
 * LjL goes to /mode #ubuntu +e *!*@*
 * LjL wonders how long it'd take y'all to figure that out if i did it
<LjL> probably not very long now that i mentioned it
<PriceChild> man i remember the first alphas of songbird, its changed a bit
<bazhang> steelgun seems familiar
<bazhang> any one else feel requinb4 is going overboard with the !hi trigger?
<bazhang> he/she is helpful, but..
<nalioth> bazhang: i personally don't feel it's needed in #ubuntu, 
<bazhang> nalioth, okay thanks. just after a few hours of everyone saying hi getting the !hi was a bit grating imo
<nalioth> i personally see it as more of an -offtopic factoid
<ubottu> In ubottu, RequinB4 said: !tor is <reply> this factoid should probably give information for using tor/privoxy in ubuntu, and not just compatibility with irc once it's installed.  Secure installation instructions are already available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR - "For instructions on using TOR with ubuntu, see ____"
<bazhang> * [Guest89929] (n=idiot@pool-162-83-62-247.sal.east.verizon.net): I.P Daily
<meoblast001> hello
<bazhang> hi
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i picture this place as a round white room
<meoblast001> with 2 doors
<meoblast001> on oposite sides
<meoblast001> and it echos a lot
<meoblast001> and we talk
<bazhang> you wanted to discuss why you were removed?
<meoblast001> yes
<bazhang> just a moment
<bazhang> 2008-12-08T02:47:53 <meoblast001> !troll | magnetron
<meoblast001> is that bad?
<bazhang> after he was trying to help you for 30 minutes, yes.
<meoblast001> he was cussing at me
<meoblast001> i gave him a link
<meoblast001> told him i would restart xorg
<bazhang> he was warned, and stopped.
<meoblast001> came back and he asked for the link again
<meoblast001> i gave it to him
<meoblast001> he then told me it didnt explain what i was doing
<bazhang> not the right response to someone who is trying to help you.
<meoblast001> it said that i had to install some x something and run some command
<meoblast001> then he yelled at me
<bazhang> people are volunteers.
<meoblast001> ppl yelling offends me
<meoblast001> sorry
<bazhang> you may have forgotten that key point.
<meoblast001> yeah
<meoblast001> i try to stick in my loco until they ban me
<meoblast001> and then go to another room until i get hated there
<bazhang> you were repeatedly targeting him instead of just asking the channel.
<bazhang> and then !troll when he did not give the answer you wanted
<meoblast001> he told me to discus it in #ubuntu in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> yes.
<meoblast001> ok i understand now
<bazhang> he did not say he would do the support though.
<meoblast001> oh
<bazhang> right.
<meoblast001> i think im gonna go to #ubuntu-offtopic to talk to the ppl that have me on their /ignore list
<bazhang> or act in a way that people dont want to /ignore you.
<bazhang> oops
<Myrtti> oops
<Myrtti> I don't want to be awake, really
<bazhang> then sleep!
<bazhang> its the change of seasons imo
<Myrtti> but it's seven o'clock
<Myrtti> I'll just let my intestines steep in two liters of strong coffee
<bazhang> naptime then :)
<Myrtti> and pray for Gaia I'll be functional the whole day
<Myrtti> ARGH.
<Myrtti> I maded you a cup of coffee but I eated it.
<nickrud> I pine for the days I could drink 2 liters of coffee
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> just started myself
<nickrud> 3d cup, out comes the antacids :(
<bazhang> hynix is asus-tek?
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<Myrtti> oh
<bazhang> or perhaps sp0rtily ban evading
<Myrtti> looks like it
<Myrtti> [08:04] [freenode] ~~~hynix [n=kavita@221.128.205.31]
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*kavita@*
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*kavita@* in any channel
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> not sure anymore
<bazhang> QED
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> WHY DOES HE HAVE TO CHANGE HIS NICK MORE OFTEN I CHANGE MY BEDSHEETS
<bazhang> heh
<Myrtti> he probably changes it more often I change socks
<bazhang> new corporate logo a week :)
<Myrtti> twice or three times a day is his current record
<jdong> too... much... info?
<Myrtti> I've complained about it to him like dozen times
<Myrtti> jdong: you change your socks three times a day?
<Myrtti> freak
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> :-<
<jdong> I was more referring to the bedsheets comment :)
<bazhang> just lots of strange stalker-y folks in that channel do the same
<bazhang> hard to keep them straight
<jdong> !twss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twss
<jdong> aww that doesn't work in here :)
<bazhang> err that came out wrong
<jdong> that's also what she said.
<bazhang> back to ubuntuforums with ye!
<Myrtti> jdong: that's also a A FACTOID I HATE WITH PASSION
<jdong> (you can tell when I'm on my 30th sleepless hour when I try to turn everything into an innuendo)
<jdong> Myrtti: not a fan of The Office (US)?
<Myrtti> jdong: I don't really watch telly, even less some lame adaptations of perfectly good UK shows
<jdong> oh come on! :P
<Myrtti> I didn't watch one second of the most popular TV show in Finland either
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> can I say it now?
<Myrtti> ASUS-tek is an idiot. a fool. a moron.
<Myrtti> WHAT KIND OF FOOL GIVES THEIR IM ACCOUNTS TO BE FREELY USED BY FRIENDS AND RELATIVES
<Myrtti> this idiocy makes my brain hurt
<Myrtti> ow ow ow oww
<Myrtti> I feel a sudden urge to bludgeon squishy things with a baseball bat
<bazhang> save it for netyire
<bazhang>  /me'ing around for several hours
<Myrtti> I'd put ASUS-tek on ignore, but he GODDAMNIT CHANGES IP'S AND NICKS ALL THE TIME
<Myrtti> I've just about had it with him
 * Myrtti feels a vein throb on her neck
<bazhang> I'm glad not to have privileges in that channel
<Myrtti> If I had time, I'd write a complaint about him to some higher up instance like the council and toss the problem of dealing with him politely and nicely to them
<Myrtti> I don't have the calmness and objectivity left anymore
<Myrtti> and of course
<Myrtti> if I'd try to deal with him, he'd just ignore me
<Myrtti> well, not ignore, but wouldn't just get it
<Myrtti> I honestly don't know what to do with him
<bazhang> its the humm..okey?
<bazhang> the nick changes?
<Myrtti> the nick changes that makes it impossible to ignore him
<Myrtti> the creepy remarks about women
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> the 'chicks' comments
<Myrtti> the creepy stalking like behaviour towards many channel regulars
<bazhang> he does do that
<bazhang> kind of forgot in the aftermath of sporty and others
<bazhang> imo there should be another operator added to that channel. flannel for example
<Myrtti> I wouldn't mind magnetron or someone from the most sensible regular users list
<bazhang> the entmoot-like speed of actually adding someone is not that great..
<bazhang> hrrrmmm
<Myrtti> well he is on my list of more sensible regular users list
<Myrtti> don't know about you folks
<bazhang> he would be a great choice
<bazhang> sensible regular users list ~2
<bazhang> he and toplyi
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> and I know topyli would decline the offer
<bazhang> well the next best to a finn would be a swede then :)
<bazhang> those arctic climes keep y'all frosty
<Myrtti> if nanonyme would be on the channel nowadays, I'd suggest him
<Myrtti> but I know he'd decline too
<Myrtti> Finns are always good choice for ops, the culture of IRC is so deeply rooted into our Internet culture that the unwritten and written rules are really stuck on us
<bazhang> yep
<Myrtti> well, atleast if you're >21yo
<Myrtti> younger tend to think of IRC as http://irc.fi
<bazhang> <dqd> hehe i cracked my neibour ap
<Myrtti> WOHOOO HE LEFT THE CHANNEL
<bazhang> * [l7] (n=l7@evil-wire.org): l7
<bazhang> weird isp
<Myrtti> not really
<bazhang> just paranoid I guess :)
<Myrtti> it's about as weird as all vanity domains / shell account hostnames
<Myrtti> he's on #maemo as well, and has acted nicely there
<elkbuntu> oh not that moron again
<ikonia> bazhang: I've made a request for more people to be added in -ot 
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: which moron? ;-)
<Myrtti> we have so many of them
<Myrtti> hard to keep up
<bazhang> heh
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, hynix
<bazhang> ikonia, thanks
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: yeah, him again
<Myrtti> well, he didn't do nothing bad per se
<Myrtti> this time
<Myrtti> he's just idiot.
<ikonia> is he indian ?
<ikonia> or from an indian region?
<Myrtti> indian
<elkbuntu> he goes by other nicks too
<Myrtti> I had him on facebook for a while
<Myrtti> with him seeing my restricted profile
<Myrtti> now he's on my blocked list
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, ... ... ...
<elkbuntu> you... added him?
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I know, I'm too nice
<Myrtti> he added me
<Myrtti> I thought about it for two days and added him with very restricted view to my info
<ikonia> putting people like that on your facbook account is inviting trouble
<Myrtti> the moment he decided it would be ok to add me on his Skype roster, I had enough
<ikonia> you know his behaviour, yet you give him access to your private information, no matter how limited ?
<bazhang> should be a zero-tolerance approach to the stalker-y behaviour imo
<ikonia> thats not stalking if you accept it
<ikonia> your offering your information
<bazhang> I mean in the irc channels
<Myrtti> well I'm trying to be consistent with my policy about facebook
<ikonia> I think you need to be realistic
<ikonia> giving your information out to people you know are a pain is inviting trouble
<Myrtti> ikonia: why do you think he's on my blocked list now, then?
<ikonia> not sure how he got onto your list in the first place
<ikonia> it's your business who you allow on your facebook / personal information, but it seems unwise to allow people who are known to the channels any personal information
<Myrtti> well I hadn't grasped the whole picture of how annoying he can be before he added me to his skype roster
<Myrtti> well
<Myrtti> wanted to add
<bazhang> regardless
<bazhang> my point was about the comments in -ot
<bazhang> from anyone
<bazhang> cf AtomicSpark earlier
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> the day isn't starting well
<ikonia> bazhang: I've made my feelings on the asues-tek user quite public that he should not be in the ubuntu-offtopic channel due to the number os issues he's caused on a long term basis
<bazhang> ikonia, agreed; I feel it should extend well beyond him though
 * Myrtti gives up
<bazhang> any commentary of that nature just invites further
<bazhang> elkbuntu, you are still +o here btw
<elkbuntu> liar.
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> anyway, the moment you manage to convince me ASUS-tek is being what he is with bad intent or breaking the rules on purpose, I'm happy to kick him
<Myrtti> and wont look back for a second
<bazhang> first creepy comment should be the threshold
<bazhang> he has crossed the line already.
<bazhang> Myrtti, should not come from you
<ikonia> Myrtti: inability to socially interact or repeated inability to follow the guidelines (both which he has shown) suggests he should be removed until he can understand 
<bazhang> Myrtti, I agree with your earlier comments about not being objective any more in that regard
 * Myrtti lays her gloves on the counter and walks away
<bazhang> could be what hobbsee did earlier re: sdlwof/mylogic situation
<ikonia> I've been trying for days now with eagles to help him understand why he presents himself as he does, and the bottom line is he knows why, but just doesn't want to fit in because he enjoys the attention it gets
<ikonia> I suspect the same is true of asuses-tek
<bazhang> temp -operator someone 
<ikonia> bazhang: it just needs more active people added to the access list, 
<ikonia> which I'll chase up today 
<bazhang> at least until the entmoot has decided :)
<ikonia> I'd also request a topic change in -ot, to something more clear - eg: offtopic chatter, the rules still apply, etc etc
<ikonia> so that it is clear to anyone who reads the topic
<bazhang> I disagree.
<ikonia> or people can be pointed to the topic
<ikonia> oh ?
<bazhang> most people ignore that
<ikonia> yes they do, but thats not a reason to not have it
<Flannel> The first two bits are enough for anyone who pays attention (of course, people who pay attention generally is preaching to choir)
<ikonia> Flannel: should just be something more formal to maeke it clear this is sstill an #ubuntu channel and the ubuntu guidelines spirit still applies (in my opinion)
<Flannel> ikonia: A link to the IRC guidelines isn't sufficient?
<bazhang> okay I see that point
<ikonia> Flannel: no no, thats fine, but look at the other stuff
<ikonia>  This topic lies on prime days of month, use windows to mark that in youru diary 
<bazhang> from a legalistic/guidelines view
<bazhang> perhaps something like /msg ubottu o4o if in doubt
<ikonia> I don't know, I was only thinking out loud
<Flannel> Really, anyone who pays attention to the topic already has a good idea what the channel is about.  New people don't really pay attention to topics, unfortunately.
<ikonia> Flannel: I concur 100 
<ikonia> %100
<ikonia> Flannel: I'm more thinking of a point of stopping the "I didn't know" argument, or the ability to say "check the topic" 
<ikonia> so its clear
<ikonia> seaves in disguise as "blurry" again in -ot
<ikonia> not sure what he's up to 
<Flannel> Well, the 'lies on prime days of the month' is a bit deceptive if we're trying to distort the rules, but apart from the removal of that, "check the topic" will satisfy whatever.
<ikonia> Flannel: exactly
<ikonia> Flannel: just trying to present ourselves as a group a little better
<Flannel> As a group... better?
<ikonia> eg: you can't say to someone "come on, behave" if the topic's messing around
<Flannel> Sure you can.  There's being amusing and having fun, and then being inappropriate.
<Flannel> No person whos genuine actually thinks that the rules don't apply on the prime days.
<ikonia> well, I see the side of having fun, but I don't see being unclear in the topic as the best way to present the channel
<Flannel> Anyone who would cause a problem with that, will find something else to cause a problem with.
<Flannel> I'm sure whomever added that added it on a composite day of the month, and just forgot to remove it.
<ikonia> I don't disagree on that, I just feel it's sonething that can be used as a another pointless argument
<ikonia> yes, I don't think it's intentional, just an oversight
<ikonia> hence the request
<ikonia> maybe I'm a tad on the left side of this because I actually read channel topics
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> the only user on all of irc
<ikonia> don't mind being wrong, just giving an opinion
<bazhang> just kidding
<ikonia> it's a valid point that not many people do 
<bazhang> sorry to joke and run..
<bazhang> but your point applies no doubt
<ikonia> maybe, maybe not
<bazhang> especially when in terms of conflict resolution
<bazhang> uh I didnt know?!?
<bazhang> a backstop so to speak.
<bazhang> back in a bit
<ikonia> Flannel make a valid point that anyone who uses the current topic as an excuse is already going to have ten other options in reserve
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> catch you later
<ikonia> annoyed now with that guy trying to direct the porn searcher to -offtopic
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> so easy to just hit !offtopic to anything without thinking it through
<bazhang> that is true
<ikonia> this guy is getting really annoying now
<ikonia> trying to justify porn sites as valid
<bazhang> although given the state of -ot recently..
<elkbuntu> ikonia, another troll from the wikipedia/baby-dangling crap of today's headlines?
<ikonia> not read them
<bazhang> he did finally drop it though, after getting in the last word of course
<ikonia> is this the scorpions album
<ikonia> this guys is border line on trolling
<ikonia> it's not hard to grasp porn = no discussion
<bazhang> well dont feed :)
<ikonia> I refuse to have him justify it to the channel
<bazhang> just let me chat with him for a second
<bazhang> he admits to doing it without thinking
<bazhang> it happened in a split second
<ikonia> of coruse
<ikonia> it wasn't intentional
<ikonia> no-one said it was
<ikonia> I asked him to think about it
<ikonia> and he started justfiying it like he meant to do it
<bazhang> probably !coc or !guidelines if the guy was around long enough to see them
<ikonia> (which I know he didn't as it was auto pilot)
<ikonia> instead of just syaing "yup" no problem, he went on "well who are you to censor speach" etc etc
<bazhang> just got his back up for being called out on it initially
<ikonia> well thats tough
<bazhang> but buzukelis was not around long enough so its moot at this point
<ikonia> everyone makes mistakes, eg: autopilot !offtopic
<ikonia> I agree, it just took "no problem"
<bazhang> I've done it before
<ikonia> rather than "well, porn is an acceptable search, and freespeach is aillgal in some countries are you giong to censor that2
<bazhang> sometimes its tough to get that !coc out instead
<ikonia> I've done it
<ikonia> every's done it, 
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> everyone
<ikonia> I know it was an accident
<ikonia> but he started defending it like he meant to do it
<ikonia> as I said "no problem" was all he needed to say
<bazhang> well some folks dont take criticism kindly in a big channel like that.
<bazhang> it happens
<ikonia> of course it does
<ikonia> but he didn't even drop me a pm saying that
<ikonia> just went off ranting about censorshop and freesepach
<ikonia> if he felt argived I would apologise no problem
<ikonia> but he didn't he pretended he did it on purpose
<ikonia> then changed to an accident (I knew it was an accident)
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> he got his back up ie defensive
<bazhang> on being criticised
<ikonia> I see that, but he still kept going
<bazhang> I once got into a pretty heated argument with elky in #u
<bazhang> pre-operator days :)
<ikonia> I've done it with people, it's not wrong to disagree
<bazhang> miracle I survived :)
<bazhang> no, but in my case I got defensive unneccesarily 
<bazhang> as did joaopinto in this case
<ikonia> I've done it too
<ikonia> it's easy done if you think your right, or the other person can't see your point of view
<ikonia> but as he said, it was an accident, so he knows it was wrong, but then went of on censorship
<bazhang> true
<ikonia> there wasn't a right/wrong to it
<bazhang> absolutely
<ikonia> I could understand it if he disageed/thought I couldn't see his view point, but there was no view point, he did an autopilot thing, (no problem) and was asked to think a bit more before trigger it
<ikonia> hence why it was so frustrating as he started making up arguemnts
<ikonia> there wasn't an argument to be had
<bazhang> dont respond now please
<ikonia> I smell your hand there
<ikonia> sorry I'd typed a nice response befor eyou said that
<ikonia> I sense your grooming hand at the helm there
<bazhang> just following your and flannel's lead
<ikonia> ??
<bazhang> with joaopinto?
<bazhang> or icesword
<ikonia> our lead, I don't think I've ever spoke to him before
<bazhang> oh
<ikonia> I know the nick iceword, but dno't remember him
<bazhang> no, I mean as far as conflict resolution
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> well, it was a nice gesture he made, even with your hand guiding him
<ikonia> not-needed, but still appriciated
<bazhang> I said nothing to him
<ikonia> Hmmm ;)
<bazhang> just drop it, which he completely ignored :(
<ikonia> oh, well in that case kudos to him
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> there is the whole language barrier thing as well
<bazhang> he is native brasilian
<ikonia> yes, I did pick up on that a bit
<ikonia> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Nafallo> hmm
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Nafallo> should that one be renamed !oldusb and !usb point to usb-creator? ;-)
<Nafallo> might make sense actually :-
<Nafallo> )
<ikonia> Nafallo: I'm thinking of something like !usb-install and !usb-installer
<ikonia> so that a "to" a usb stick is different from a "from a usb media"
<ikonia> not worded great in that factoid
<Nafallo> that would probably make sense. might want to distict the two a bit further than two additional chars though? :-)
<ikonia> Nafallo yes, bad example
<Nafallo> !usb-creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-creator
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> easy to remember
<ikonia> usb-creator, isn't that the application though
<ikonia> that would be a 3rd factoid
<Nafallo> that is the application indeed :-)
<Nafallo> I should know, since I had to read the sourcecode the other day to fight a false fact in -se ;-)
<ikonia> write a quick descrption then and lets bot it up
<ikonia> seeing as you know it well ;)
<elkbuntu> ok, paddy_eire has just officially creeped me out
<ikonia> what's up
<ikonia> (not been following)
<elkbuntu> see -ot
<elkbuntu> read up to about *:26
<ikonia> have you ever asked to see a picture of him before ?
<elkbuntu> never.
<Nafallo> usb-creator is a simple application to help you make a bootable usb-stick from an ubuntu isofile. You may find it under System/Administration
<Nafallo> usb-creator is a simple application to help you make a bootable usb-stick from an ubuntu isofile. You may find it under System/Administration/ even
<ikonia> Nafallo: do you suggest usb-creator or boot-usb
<elkbuntu> ikonia, hence why the random pic showing then whinging when i dont express appreciation is creepy
<ikonia> elkbuntu: most odd
<Nafallo> ikonia: usb-creator. boot-usb sounds more like instructions for setting up the BIOS correctly :-)
<Nafallo> at least to me
<ikonia> Nafallo seems sensible
<elkbuntu> rght, i should at least go to bed on time, and hence i bid you adieu
<ikonia> night
<ubottu> In ubottu, ikonia said: !no usb-creator is usb-creator is a simple application to help you make a bootable usb-stick from an ubuntu isofile. You may find it under System -> Administration menu even
<ikonia> damn you ubottu
<ikonia> Nafallo: does that read right though ?
<Nafallo> except the even shouldn't be on the end :-)
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> I quite like it with even
<ikonia> but your right
<Nafallo> that or the System
<Nafallo> like in being specific about what menu it is :-)
<ikonia> Nafallo i quite like it saying it may be under System -> aministration
<ikonia> "it will be under" probablty better
<Nafallo> the System -> Administration. well. not sure. English isn't my first language :-)
<ikonia> "the system - administration menu2
<Nafallo> well. it is a may, since it's not necessarily installed everywhere :-)
<ikonia> I'll drop the may
<Nafallo> oki
<jpds> Hello from UDS.
<ikonia> hi !
<ikonia> you lucky rat how di dyou get there
<jpds> ...well the hotel actually.
<jpds> Got a flight.
<Pici> jpds: Which hotel?
<ikonia> still, you jammy thing
<ikonia> well done
<ikonia> Pici: I assume you are there ?
<Pici> I am :)
<ikonia> another jammy rat
<jpds> Pici: Domain.
<Pici> jpds: I'm at the other one, Wild Palms
<jpds> Pici: Come over, it's fun.
<Pici> jpds: How are you getting to Google from there?
<jpds> Pici: You looked over the schedule?
<Pici> I did.
<jpds> Pici: We have a shuttle at 8:15.
<Pici> ooh.
<Pici> I dont think we do, or at least I don't know about it
<Pici> I think I'll take a walk then
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, pulaski said: ubottu: tilp2 is a texas instruments calculator linking program
<LjL> !info tilp2
<ubottu> tilp2 (source: tilp2): TI calculator <-> PC communication program for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 361 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<LjL> i'd really like to have back the implicit !info...
<Hobbsee> bazhang: oh?
<ikonia> Hobbsee: got moment for a quick pm ?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: yes, although i'm at UDS
<ikonia> it's only a quicky
<LjL> who's "ubuntu-ops"?
<Pici> eh?
<LjL> Pici: /ns info #ubuntu-ops, it's got access in #uds
<LjL> err, /ns info ubuntu-ops
<Pici> last address = ompaul, ask him.
<Pici> I suspect its been around for longer than the ircc has.
<LjL> Pici: never been any widely used though
<Pici> LjL: Well, if someone can login as it (or is a staffer), they can see where it does have access.
<LjL> might not be a tremendously bad idea to resurrect it though
<LjL> for that matter, it wouldn't be awful if nickserv and chanserv recognized a concept of groups
<Pici> Any idea if thats a feature in the new ircd?
<LjL> Pici, i don't think the new ircd changes anything in the services (given they've just beed changed)
<PriceChild> Pici: that will be part of a separate project.
<Pici> PriceChild: okay
 * PriceChild tries to find it
<PriceChild> Pici: http://svn.freenode.net/gms/
<Pici> PriceChild: Ah, part of the web based management stuffs 
<PriceChild> mmhm
<PriceChild> help is always welcome ;)
<Pici> I don't know php... but I know someone who does..
 * LjL totally ignores what you're talking about
<LjL> anyway, ok with the web management, but it certainly needs new services too?
<Pici> Not necessarily.
<LjL> ok i've registered the ubuntu-ops nickname
<LjL> now i'll spam you with memoservs containing its password
<ikonia> how delightful
<ikonia> ntohing like a good spamming
<ikonia> LjL: your quick today
<ubottu> evand called the ops in #ubuntu-devel-summit ()
<Mez> #uds = restricted?
<PriceChild> Mez: it forwards to the other?
<Mez> nope, kicks me and says I need to be invited
<Mez> ah, I'm +Q
<PriceChild> LjL: who has access to ubuntu-ops? :/
<LjL> PriceChild: the whole irc team, or at least that's the idea
<LjL> PriceChild: of course whether or not to add it to access lists is entirely the prerogative of channel founders
<LjL> just as with uic
<ikonia> LjL: best kick message in a while
<Mez> hmm, does anyone know how to setup a tunnel so my home PC connects to my server, and then a port on my server is mapped to my home PC?
<jdong> Mez: sounds like a job for SSH
<jdong> I'm guessing your home PC is in a NAT?
<Mez> jdong, yeah
<Mez> and I think I worked it out
<jdong> ok :0
<jdong> I was going to suggest (1) home$ ssh server -R 1234:localhost:22
<jdong> then ssh to server
<jdong> and then on server ssh to localhost -p 1234
<Mez> ssh -R I need it to be accessible to others
<jdong> then you can directly stop at (1)
<jdong> an make sure port 1234 is accessible through your server's firewall if there is one :)
<Mez> jdong: that wont work will it?
<jdong> why won't it?
<Mez> :localhost: will bind it to lo
<jdong> no, -R's syntax is [remote_host:]remote_port:localaddress:localport
<jdong> i.e. it listens to 0.0.0.0:1234 on server, which maps to localhost:22 on home.
<jdong> oh sorry, remote_host defaults to 127.0.0.1
<jdong> so -R 0.0.0.0:1234:localhost:22 is correct
 * jdong smacks himself for not RTFMing
<Mez> still doesnt seem to work
 * Mez reboots SSH
<Mez> jdong: thanks, was an issue with my SSH config ;)
<Mez> http://torpor.sourceguru.net:4444/ now works
<Mez> LjL: Floodbot is a little trigger happy with the flood warnings today
 * jussi01 waves
 * Mez waves back
<jussi01> heya Mez, hows things?
 * genii sips
<geeksquad> i need help with a ban
<geeksquad> it has benn 1 week
<geeksquad> is anyone on?
<Pici> What channel?
<geeksquad> #ubuntu
<Seeker`> why were you banne
<Seeker`> and who banned you?
<geeksquad> i had a question and a op said he would not answer it so i asked someone else and he banned me
<geeksquad> Myritti i think
<Seeker`> what was the question?
<geeksquad> how do you make your uid 0
<geeksquad> i had a diffrent nickname though but this one was not to evade the ban
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<geeksquad> ?
<Seeker`> what was the nick?
<geeksquad> thegeek or geek 64 not sure witch
<geeksquad> geek 64 without the space
<Seeker`> hmm, ubottu is ignoring me
<geeksquad> geek64is what i think it is
<geeksquad> thats a first
<geeksquad> did you put a ! infront
<jussi01> Seeker`: @login
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> tried that in PM,got no reponse
<jussi01> now try
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> mwahahahaha
<Seeker`> I mean, it worked
<jussi01> better?
<geeksquad> whats that  do
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> Ive got lag
<geeksquad> Seeker' are u there
<jussi01> geeksquad: give him a minute
<geeksquad> ok
<Seeker`> geeksquad: The comment on the ban is "see a banevasion here"
<geeksquad> no it was "try a ban evasion on that"
<geeksquad> witch got me mad
<Seeker`> no, it was "see a ban evasion here"
<geeksquad> maybe im mistaken
<geeksquad> you should check the logs
<geeksquad> it was last week
<Seeker`> it looks like youwere told to come back in 3 weeks
<geeksquad> that was in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seeker`> the bantracker shows you being banned in #ubuntu
<Pici> And -ot
<geeksquad> and offtopic
<geeksquad> but the are both 3 weeks
<Seeker`> has it been 3 weeks since the ban?
<geeksquad> witch one
<Seeker`> either of them
<geeksquad> none it has been 3 weeks one was 1 day before thanksgiving it is the -ot one
<Seeker`> all of your bans show up as being placed on the 26th november
<geeksquad> the bantracker has a glitch then
<geeksquad> cause the -ot was on the week of thanksgiving
<Seeker`> you need to speak to Myrtti or LjL then
<geeksquad> are they on
<Seeker`> LjL is, dont know if he is about
<Seeker`> jussi01: any comments?
<geeksquad> LjL i need to speak to you
<geeksquad> and Seeker` what does @btlogin do im just curious
<Seeker`> logs me in to the bantracker
<geeksquad> oh
<geeksquad> is it for ops only
<Seeker`> yes
<geeksquad> ok
<geeksquad> and on chanserv i see unban whats that do
<Seeker`> what do you think?
<geeksquad> unbans you but is that ops only
<Seeker`> what do you think?
<geeksquad> yes
<geeksquad> am i right
<Seeker`> yes
<geeksquad> ok
<geeksquad> can you email me at champster@ymail.com when myrriti and LjL are on and active
<Pici> You were banned on the 3rd for ban evasion, the only reason that it was noticed was because you had asked for support on something that we highly suggested that you not do.
<geeksquad> but i was experimenting
<geeksquad> i just forgot to tell myrtti
<Pici> Experimenting by evading the ban placed on the 26th?
<geeksquad> no
<Seeker`> geeksquad: you were banned on the 26th, and told to come back in 3 weeks
<Seeker`> you were then bakc in #ubuntu on 3rd december, which is certainly not 3 weeks later
<geeksquad> and when i first went here and talked to LjL he said the ban was first 1 week so thats what i think the ubuntu ban is
<Seeker`> it would probably be advisable to come back 3 weeks from the 26th november and speak to LjL or Myrtti about it then
<Pici> Indeed.
<geeksquad> whens that
<Seeker`> bugging them about it sooner will most likely make the ban longer
<Seeker`> 17th December
<geeksquad> witch got the -ot ban from 1 to 3
<LjL> too late.
<LjL> this is the 3 weeks ban?
<LjL> i should update the comment to say 5 weeks. i hadn't updated it when it became 4 weeks.
<Seeker`> LjL: when did it become 4 weeks?
<LjL> Seeker`: last time he came here
<Seeker`> fair enough
<Seeker`> its really difficult to tell people to "go away" when I have no power to do so
<LjL> heh i know
<Seeker`> on the other hand, I have no power to unban people
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops geeksquad So, five weeks now.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> so its pointless in them trying to convince themto do so
<Seeker`> s/2nd them/me
<Seeker`> what is the in=channel ocmmand for searching for bans?
<Seeker`> -typos
<LjL> @bansearch ljl
<ubottu> No matches found for ljl!n=ljl@ubuntu/member/ljl in any channel
<LjL> not necessarily in channel, you can use it in query too
<Seeker`> ty
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-09
 * genii sips
<tritium> Good evening.
<Flannel> Howdy tritium 
<tritium> Hi Flannel.
<mneptok> i just ate a grape and i ...
<genii> Hopefully didn't choke
<ubottu> LOTI called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang>  [sporty_] (n=z@87.118.102.154): purple <--ban evading in -ot
<bazhang> <sporty_> LjL: you're saying about e,g, 'ban evasion' - what is a term of the ban then? E.g. 3 days or e.g. two weeks?
<bazhang> :/
<bazhang> anyone with privileges in -ot : sporty_ is ban evading (again)
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (bong)
<Flannel> weee people
<Flannel> That could've been an accident though
<bazhang> a kernel trap? sarana_monk
<Flannel> probably means panic
<Flannel> bazhang: odd.  That guy spamming the names just came to my LoCo channel, with a different nick
<bazhang> Flannel, I've seen that behaviour in #freenode before as well
<Flannel> I've seen the behavior before, yeah.   Just thought it was odd that it was the same guy
<elkbuntu> oh god, what is paddy on about now?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: i just ate a grape and i ...
<elkbuntu> eww
<mneptok> *kills* me
<elkbuntu> that's almost as bad as the asspennies thing
<mneptok> O:)
<elkbuntu> but seriously, why is paddy crapping on about burqas?
<mneptok> maybe he asked for one for Kwanzaa, didn't get one, and is bitter.
<elkbuntu> has he pounced on everyone else who's spoken in -offtopic?
<mneptok> no, but i don't have boobs.
<elkbuntu> i mean, he pounced on me yesterday to show me a pic of him, then got annoyed when i didnt compliment him
 * mneptok makes some wild assumptions that are usually true on IRC
<elkbuntu> mneptok, precisely what i'm suspecting, which means i'm >< close to telling him to go find a mannequin.
<mneptok> oh, yeah. point him MY way! bitch.
<mneptok> *muah*
<elkbuntu> mneptok, he's not done anything quite that bad yet
<mneptok> actually, this time of year i'm a space heater in pants.
<elkbuntu> !tmi
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<mneptok> i get into bed and woo *immediately* slides over against me, because my body temp is warmer at night than hers.
<mneptok> but god help me if i put an arm over er or anything.
<mneptok> *her
<elkbuntu> ah, so *that's* why she's still with you
<mneptok> that and i stole her car keys.
<mneptok> at -18C, i can't really blame her.
<elkbuntu> well, it is canada
<ziroday> hey sporty is in #ubuntu-offtopic ban evading
<ziroday> someone might want to stop by :)
<bazhang> ziroday, thanks; he was there before
<ziroday> bazhang: good luck
<bazhang> ziroday, trying to raise someone with privileges there
<bazhang> * [sporty_] (n=z@87.118.102.154): purple <---second time today
<ikonia> mneptok: elkbuntu LjL Pici PriceChild Mez ping
<elkbuntu> i saw. if he's in 5 times already, what's another +b going to do?
<ikonia> elkbuntu just kick him
<elkbuntu> he left of his own accord
<ikonia> can you do something on ident
<elkbuntu> i'm fighting with ff. keeps using 20x system load
<elkbuntu> not. fun.
<elkbuntu> my mother is trying to IM me and wondering why she's not getting responses quick enough
<elkbuntu> ... becuase a stupid browser is being a **************************************************************
<elkbuntu> this whole system is so freaking slow. and it's a relatively fresh install
<ikonia> sounds bad
<elkbuntu> well, when i can count to five before an xterm window starts to paint, yes.
<ikonia> @bansearch z
<ubottu> No matches found for z!*@* in any channel
<elkbuntu> i suspect it's a display bug though. i can guarantee that visiting engrishfunny.com will cause it to happen, other high-media sites
<ikonia> elkbuntu: are you using an odd version ?
<elkbuntu> @bansearch z*
<ubottu> No matches found for z*!*@* in any channel
<elkbuntu> ikonia, no.
<ikonia> elkbuntu just a base 8.10 install ?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, yes. the only addon is the barcode thing for the phone
<ikonia> elkbuntu which I'm using without issue here
<Mez> hmm @ ikonia that didn't hilight me
<ikonia> mneptok: how odd
<Mez> lol - tabcompletion fail
<ikonia> totally
<ikonia> more a case of fat fingers fail
<ikonia> I didn't even notice unti you just said
<LjL> ridiculous... launchpad thinks "my languages" are italian (ok, that one's right), franco-provençal and piedmontese
<ikonia> @bansearch jujube
<ubottu> No matches found for jujube!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> @bansearch jujubee
<ubottu> Match: %*!*@24-148-112-102.ip.mhcable.com by PriceChild in #kubuntu on Nov 03 2008 19:31:34 (ID: 6420)
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok, I can see the problem, can you give me a moment please
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<ikonia> JuJuBee: do you have any other nicknames your normally use
<JuJuBee> No
<ikonia> JuJuBee: no problem, just a moment please
<ikonia> JuJuBee: do you want to try that in #kubuntu now /
<JuJuBee> Sure, thanks.
<JuJuBee> Nope.  Same message ":kubrick.freenode.net 404 JuJuBee #kubuntu :Cannot send to channel"
<ikonia> one moment again please
<JuJuBee> K
<LjL> ikonia: you removed it as if it were a ban, but it's a mute
<LjL> so you didn't
<ikonia> just noticed 
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> was a mute not a ban
<ikonia> una momento 
<JuJuBee> Any idea why I was muted?
<ikonia> someone else using your ip 
<ikonia> looks like your ok now
<JuJuBee> My IP is the IP of the server in my classroom.
<JuJuBee> I have several students and they may also be connecting.
<LjL> JuJuBee: then consider trying to tell them that acting like fools on IRC isn't fun
<JuJuBee> I will indeed.  Any way of finding out what they did?
<ikonia> that explains why he was asking how to bypass security in your school
<LjL> JuJuBee: yeah, i can give you logs
<JuJuBee> I would greatly appreciate it.  I can hammer them...
<LjL> JuJuBee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82977/
<JuJuBee> LjL: Thanks.  I will deal with this.
<LjL> poor kid
<ikonia> seems happy enough
<LjL> i mean the kid who'll be hammered
<LjL> assuming it's not all made up
<ikonia> well, that will teach him to orginise media in his pubic hair
<LjL> heh
 * LjL had better clean up some diskspace *before* all his bots crash
<LjL> for a chance
<ikonia> how much disk do they use per month ?
<LjL> ikonia: it's not the bots, it's my irc logs mostly
<LjL> ikonia: i'm *still* using stupid muh as a bouncer, and it has the "small" problem that QUIT and NICK messages are logged in *all* channels. so every QUIT or NICK that happens in #ubuntu is reflected in all other channel logs
<ikonia> gents I'm talking to make0 in pm
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<ikonia> his attitude sucked
<ikonia> he just spent time trying to jsutify it "I was helping posting support requests" " some op kicked me for helping someone some time" " I help loads so I can post this" 
<bazhang> probably me
<ikonia> his attitude stunk, until he realised I was an op then he's eating humble pie, which I don't like
<bazhang> though his account differs from how things transpired in fact
<ikonia> I was polite to him
<bazhang> a more strident mrwes
<ikonia> advised him to think "if the channel needs to see this link, or would benifit from this link" before posting in future to avoid an issue
<ikonia> typical responses "you don't tell me waht to post"
<ikonia> now he admits he was lieing 
<ikonia> was just posting it because he thought it was funny 
<ikonia> wanted people to laught at it
<ikonia> not a big deal, more his attitude
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang>  a simple 'my bad' and it would have died
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> now he's being an idiot so I'll remove him in am inute
<ikonia> I said "it would be nice if you took a break from ubuntu to think about how you speak to people trying to help"
<ikonia> now he's being a jerk with it "it would be nice, does that mean you take pleasure in telling me to leave"
<ikonia> I'll give him one more chance
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ikonia> again ?
<ikonia>  gee I wonder what this persons' politcal stance is bushblows
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> thought that myself
<Pici> We may be seeing a reorgination of motu and core-dev, as well as a merging or splitting of their channels
<Pici> reorganization rather
<jdong> Pici:  I was hoping for a interdimensional rebirth.
<Pici> jdong: Well, we're in a nearly 2 hour session right now to discuss just that
<PriceChild> Pici: 'why'?
<PriceChild> Pici: any hilights?
<jdong> that's what... wait no that doesnt apply at all
<Pici> PriceChild: People are unhappy with the MOTU process, the revu process, some people are unhappy with the distinction between core-dev and motu and what happens when things overlap.
<Pici> Hobbsee was talking about how #u-motu is more of a #u-packaging channel
<PriceChild> I thought revu was great when I went through it. But then I don't know what I'm talking about.
<PriceChild> yep
<PriceChild> is hobbsee there?
<Pici> Yep
 * jdong grins.
<PriceChild> oi jdong 
<Seeker`> ello
<Pici> Howdy
<bazhang> hi
<Seeker`> how be?
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> paddy in -ot
<bazhang> aubade gets a long-ish ban but he runs wild.
<Pici> Hm. I wasn't aware that #ubuntu-us-ca moved to #ubuntu-california
<PriceChild> Pici: moved? since when?
<Pici> PriceChild: Looks like Flannel set the 'go to #u-california' topic in #u-us-ca on March 15th
<nalioth> bad Flannel  :|
<LjL> err, come again?
<LjL> i thought we had decided the *opposite* change...
<Flannel> Pici: We didn't move to -california, we've always been -california
<Flannel> We haven't moved to -us-ca yet
<LjL> ah
<Flannel> but I snagged it to prevent issues in the future, etc
<Pici> I was under the impression that all the US states had moved their loco channels to #ubuntu-us-xx
<LjL> Pici: you wish
<nalioth> yes, someone is tardy
<nalioth> when did that notice go out to the ML ?
<Pici> A long time ago
<Seeker`> in a galaxy far far away
<Flannel> It was "decided" without any interaction with the states involved, among other issues.
<Pici> Well, it does make sense.
<Flannel> but, I don't want to get into theory right now
<nalioth> the naming scheme solves lots of problems (both past and future)  for example:   #ubuntu-georgia
<Flannel> Pici: The us teams *aren't* a subteam of -us though
<nalioth> nobody says they are.
<LjL> then that's another wrong thing, though not one the irc team has anything to do with
<Seeker`> they *are* part of the us though
<nalioth> the irc naming scheme is for IRC
<Flannel> nalioth: the -us-XX implies that though
<nalioth> not anywhere else
<LjL> is freenode-connect going to send me many other VERSIONs still...?
<Flannel> like I said, I don't want to get into it right now
<LjL> i do
<LjL> i want to create a team for Lombardy
<LjL> can i make #ubuntu-lombardy?
 * LjL blinks
<Seeker`> lombardy?
<LjL> Seeker`: of course, it's the region of italy where i live.
<Seeker`> LjL: try #ubuntu-universe-milkyway-solarsystem-earth-europe-italy-lombardy-ljlshouse
<Pici> :D
<LjL> Seeker`: i fear that would hit freenode's channel name length limit.
<Seeker`> oh wait, you aren't a subteam of universe, or milkyway, or solarsystem, or earth
<Seeker`> etc.
<Pici> The MOTUs may like that naming scheme too much
<Seeker`> Pici: why?
<LjL> i'm not a subteam of them?
<Pici> Seeker`: 'Masters of The Universe'
<LjL> so you mean i can just create a main team for Lombardy and get it official, while it remains unrelated from Italy's team?
<LjL> wow, /me goes to do it!
<Seeker`> just like #u-us-ca isn't a subteam of #u-us
<Seeker`> so #ubuntu-california shouldn't have to use it
<Flannel> Eh.  Like I said, there are other issues involved.
<Flannel> But, whatever.
<LjL> Seeker`: right. which is completely awkward and quite demeaning to all other countries, too.
<Seeker`> LjL: agreed
<Flannel> why on earth is mikem trolling me?
<Jack_Sparrow> wasnt he booted earlier today
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: Hes going off (in PM, now) about how Californias are the cause of Americas problems, because of Hollywood (and that the rest of the people in CA don't make an effort to stop Hollywood), and is now talking about gun control
<Ace2016_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Oy
<Flannel> Hi Ace2016_, How can we help you?
<Ace2016_> is the simmons server having issues?
<Jack_Sparrow> ljl just booted him'
<LjL-Simmons> Ace2016_: look, you aren't funny. not one did the rules APPLY during the netsplit on Calvino, but they do even more so now
<Jack_Sparrow> for ot
<LjL-Simmons> also
<Ace2016_> :(
<LjL-Simmons> the fact that you THINK you're split in a certain instant doesn't necessarily mean that other servers actually don't SEE what you're saying
<Ace2016_> is simmons the server you are using now?
<LjL-Simmons> so you could easily be disrupting the main channel anyway, even if you're "alone" on Calvino
<LjL-Simmons> yes it is
<Ace2016_> wait they see what we're saying?
<Ace2016_> why can't they respond to us?
<LjL-Simmons> Ace2016_: because it's split?
<LjL-Simmons> Ace2016_: then the servers start reconnecting, you may not see that immediately
<Ace2016_> so if its split they see whats going on calvino but calvino users can't see whats going on the rest of the channels?
<LjL-Simmons> no
<LjL-Simmons> when it's actually really split, nobody will see anything that the others say
<LjL-Simmons> but when it's rejoining (which can in some cases - like this - last a while), they can
<LjL-Simmons> and as a matter of fact, the trail of your "false #ubuntu" discussions *were* seen on other servers
<Ace2016_> aww
<LjL-Simmons> now, a netsplit like this is annoying enough without more noise getting added to it, so please next time just carry on with ontopic business, ok?
<Ace2016_> ok
<phix> hey, can some one unban me please
<LjL> phix: not until you explain to me why you flooded the channel
<phix> or tell me how to get a 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio working under ubuntu 8.10
<phix> LjL: it seemed appropriate at the time
<Pici> When would flooding ever be appropriate?
<phix> just frustrated trying to get this sound card working
<LjL> phix: well, you're responsible for your actions. you denied service to the channel, now the channel denies service to you.
<LjL> not to sound too biblical but.
<phix> I didn't deny service
<phix> I just repeated hi on 5 too many lines
<LjL> phix: well yes you did, what you did is called a Denial of Service attack
<phix> LjL: only if I was denying service, I stopped after 5 lines
<LjL> phix: no, you *were* stopped after 5 lines, by our bots.
<phix> I stopped after 5 lines, either way, I stopped
<phix> any way, enough arguing
<LjL> phix: indeed. you *were* stopped after *nine* lines, when i kicked you.
<LjL> so this is pointless, you clearly flooded with a malicious intent
<phix> was it nine?
<LjL> have a good day, bye
<phix> either way
<phix> bye
<phix> where do I file bug reports?
<LjL> !bugs
<phix> or is this out of scope here?
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<phix> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde is ban evading
<phix> perhaps I should do that, or is that against the rules?
<LjL> uuuh
<phix> hmmm well it would get me back in the channel and one step closer togetting this sound card working
<LjL> phix: against the rule. now if you have no other questions for us, please leave
<phix> oh
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: that's a pretty weird ban evasion by the way
<phix> LjL: well when are you going to drop the ban?
<Pici> Why was he banned?
<Jack_Sparrow> HOw so.. kinda busy atm
<LjL> Pici: scroll up, happened a few minutes ago
<LjL> phix: there's not a fixed duration for bans.
<Jack_Sparrow> Started with repeating, then continued in channel and then got insulting in channel and in proivate
<phix> LjL: ok, BBL in an hour, that should be enough time
<LjL> err, no, i don't think so
<LjL> anyway, see you later
<ikonia> LjL: thats not normal for hwlide
<LjL> moment
<LjL> discuss hwilde later
<ikonia> sure
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<LjL> phix: as you can probably see, we've got something to discuss here, could you vacate the channel?
<LjL> Ace2016_: you too, please
<LjL> ok so
<LjL> can someone explain this somehow
<LjL> hwilde was banned by hostname
<LjL> when he rejoined, he had the *same IP*
<LjL> but the hostmask had the numeric IP instead of the hostname
<LjL> (now he's evaded even more, probably being pissed at being accused of ban evasion to begin with *sigh*)
<PriceChild> LjL: as in, he was on ip-isp.com, banned with *!*@ip-isp.com, rejoined with @ip ?
<LjL> PriceChild: correct
<LjL> like reverse DNS didn't work
<LjL> but now he's connected as hwilde and hwilde_, different IPs this time
<PriceChild> LjL: I guess whatever server he connected to had troubles discovering the hostname. (there's a message about it when you connect)
<Pici> Perhaps he just kept trying until he could get in
<PriceChild> a ban on @ip-isp.com won't affect @ip, wheras the reverse should work.
<LjL> hwilde: ok, let us try to make a reconstruction of events
<PriceChild> that's if the hostname is true
<hwilde> I am not evading any ban.  this is the same nick and IP i've always had
<LjL> hwilde, look at this
<LjL> [22:57:09] <hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, you over reacted so chill out.
<LjL> [22:57:10] <IamGod> For the evil satan
<LjL> [22:57:12] <-> ChanServ> OP #ubuntu
<LjL> [22:57:13] *** ChanServ sets mode: +o Jack_Sparrow
<hwilde> what is this the replay channel?
<LjL> [22:57:14] <-- hwilde has left this server ("Leaving").
<LjL> [22:57:14] *** Jack_Sparrow sets mode: +b *!*@pool-68-162-163-167.pitt.east.verizon.net
<LjL> hwilde: it's true that it's the same IP, but for some reason this time you are masked by IP (look at your own /whois) and not by hostname
<hwilde> 68.162.163.167
<hwilde> ohh
<hwilde> I see
<PriceChild> Unfortunate.
<LjL> hwilde: in any case, you can see that you were indeed banned
<hwilde> I didn't protest that now did I
<hwilde> I just said I wasn't evading the ban
<hwilde> *intentionally
<LjL> ok, given the strangeness about the hostname becoming an IP, i'm quite prepared to believe that
<hwilde> thank you
<LjL> so, let's forget about any ban evasion for the time being
 * hwilde feels vindicated by the great ubuntu community
<LjL> you still have a ban
<hwilde> how many times are you going to point that out
<LjL> if you want to discuss it with Jack_Sparrow now, or later, your choice
<LjL> hwilde: i'm done, i just wanted to clear the confusion up.
<hwilde> i'm sure given time Sparrow will get over me repeating my self by accident
<hwilde> i'm sure given time Sparrow will get over me repeating my self by accident
<hwilde> it's easy to hit the up arrow you know
<hwilde> should like breath and count to ten before getting all crazy banning people
<Jack_Sparrow> You obviously dont care about following our rules and coc.
<hwilde> then doubly banning them for evading the ban
<hwilde> the coc doesn't say to kick someone immediately for repeating one line
<Jack_Sparrow> Read the log, that isnt the case
<hwilde> whatevs
<hwilde> LjL told me to come here
<LjL> hwilde: for that matter, it doesn't even say "when an op tells you to follow a rule, start swearing and claim you did it by mistake instead of just saying 'ok, sorry, was a mistake'"
<Jack_Sparrow> And it was not istake, you have a habit of this
<Jack_Sparrow> mistake
<hwilde> how long have you been harboring this desire to ban me
<hwilde> must feel good to get it in there now :)
<hwilde> i'm glad I could help
<hwilde> let's waste 5 minutes replaying the logfiles for everyone because I repeated a one line question twice
<hwilde> that really flooded the channel
<LjL> err, we're in the channel that's exactly for that sort of thing
<LjL> it's not like we're replaying logs in #ubuntu
<hwilde> there is a FloodBot tho
<hwilde> so you don't really need to concern yourself with repeaters
<hwilde> just let the bots sort it out
<hwilde> it will save so much headaches for you
<Flannel> hwilde: bots are no substitute for ops
<LjL> that's not going to happen
<hwilde> so what is it 24 hrs 
<hwilde> 7 days?
<hwilde> a month?
<LjL> hwilde, i don't know that, and i don't think there's a fixed duration, either (at least there isn't for the bans i set)
<LjL> hwilde: but i'd like you to understand something, and i'm sorry if i have to replay stuff again in the process
<LjL> you said
<LjL> [23:16:00] <hwilde> it's easy to hit the up arrow you know
<LjL> [23:16:12] <hwilde> should like breath and count to ten before getting all crazy banning people
<LjL> but look at things again
<LjL> this is clearly not the reason why you were banned
<hwilde> ok mr replay
<hwilde> did I come here protesting a ban?
<hwilde> no
<hwilde> I said that I wasn't evading 
<hwilde> which is why you banned me
<LjL> ok, then consider my own ban not set
 * LjL shuts up
<hwilde> how long are you going to drag this out or can we all just get over it now
 * hwilde waits patiently demonstrating good behavior
<hwilde> is there like an #ubuntu-exile channel where I can volunteer to help rehabilitate the other lost souls who have been banned
<hwilde> and then maybe get a probationary license
<LjL> what are you even waiting for? you don't want to discuss the ban, so as i said, i'm shutting up. it's true, i invited you here merely about the ban evasion thing, so i'm sorry if i then dragged you into unrelated topics. the ban evasion thing is now solved.
<hwilde> i'm waiting for Jack_Sparrow to realize I am not a evildoer
<Jack_Sparrow> No, not evil, just inconsiderate, rude and offensive
<hwilde> you take this waay to seriously then
<hwilde> I hit up arrow enter in the wrong window
<hwilde> get over it.
<hwilde> there is a lot to be said for tolerance
<hwilde> and forgiveness
<hwilde> especially in todays society with so much hatred and prejudice
<hwilde> i'm surprised to see you hold onto this grudge so long
<hwilde> and to hear that you have been harboring this resentment in silence for quite some time
<hwilde> this is not a time for divisize politics
<hwilde> we need to work together
<hwilde> there are many different ways of resolving differences, even if people don't see eye to eye
<hwilde> shutting down the border and putting up a fence and sign that says you are not welcome is not a step in the right direction
<hwilde> that's not the change we need
<LjL> may i speak?
 * hwilde yields the podium
<LjL> i just think this is running in circles
<mneptok> i just got Cheet-O's dust on my clean toga
<LjL> you hit enter in the wrong window
<LjL> that's not a capital sin, that's for sure
<hwilde> *up arrow
<hwilde> then enter
<LjL> yes
<LjL> but what happened because of it?
<LjL> what happened is that you were *warned* to not repeat
<LjL> that's *all* that happened
<LjL> you could have said "ok, sorry", or if you didn't believe you had a reason to be sorry, "it was a mistake"
<LjL> instead you had to swear and argue
<hwilde> I was frustrated because I could not find a way to find simple bandwidth usage 
<hwilde> then I found it and I could not get the repo
<LjL> *that's* what led to the ban, not "hitting up arrow"
<hwilde> and then and then and then
<hwilde> and I did not swear
<hwilde> if that's how you want to play it then fine
<hwilde> if you wrapped up all the time and effort spent warning and banning and rebanning 
<hwilde> and then dragging it out here and replaying and rehashing 
<hwilde> and just answered questions
<hwilde> there would be no repeats
<hwilde> i had 1 person actually answer the question
<hwilde> 5 warned for repeat
<hwilde> and 2 banned
<mneptok> hwilde: if we didn't have explain every nuance of everything we do, maybe we'd have more time for support. just sayin' ...
<hwilde> i'm just sayin that is a 1:7 ratio of helping to flexing ops
<hwilde> because I hit up arrow enter and I thought I was alt-tabbed back to my terminal
<hwilde> wow I repeated one line twice
<LjL> you're running around in circles yet again
<hwilde> and I reiteratre, there are flodobots
<hwilde> floodbots
<hwilde> so you shouldn't really even concern yourself with flooding
<hwilde> the bots will take care of it
<LjL> my suggestion is you leave and come back in a day or so
<LjL> i don't think you're reasoning very clearly right now
<hwilde> it's just the ban is so easy to get around
<hwilde> so it's largely symbolic
<hwilde> I get it ok
<hwilde> don't take the lord's name in vain
<hwilde>  Ididn't realize #ubuntu was so religious
 * mneptok awaits the Godwin
<jrib> LjL: I get sarcastic right after teaching undergrads, not sure why...
<LjL> jrib: ah...
<LjL> hwilde: it's just that Jesus Christ, religion or not, has nothing at all to do with #ubuntu. just like, for instance, Hilter and the Nazi would have nothing to do with it.
<LjL> mneptok: served.
<hwilde> it's a figure of speech
<hwilde> worst that should get is an !offtopic
<hwilde> maybe !coc
<jrib> alouthgh, I suppose it makes sense to avoid #ubuntu after such an activity
<LjL> jrib: i think it's that in the (perhaps unlikely) case you find a group of students who all *completely* understand what you're saying, then they'll also understand the exact of positive of what you've taught them.
<jrib> heh
<LjL> jrib: on the other hand, just when you think you can show that your students have understood exactly the things you've taught them *and not wrong ones*, it turns out you've really just convinced them that 2+2=5
<jrib> LjL: well my favorite answer today was when I asked for someone to take a guess at the number of different flushes one could have in poker and got "2"
<jrib> (they had counted them before in the previous class)
<hwilde> regular flush and straight flush ?
<LjL> jrib: oh lord, you aren't teaching prob'n'stat are you
<jrib> LjL: it's called "mathematical thinking", though I fail to see where any thinking is needed in the course.  It's basically discrete math for the student who does not want to take a math course
<hwilde> do any of your students explicitly get to choose your course, or is it a mandated requirement ?
<jrib> hwilde: they can all choose a more challenging course like calculus or linear algebra to satisfy the requirement
<hwilde> so you are the lesser of three evils in a requirement from the system 
<jrib> yeah, I suppose.  There's another class where they basically write essays in math class.  About things like how they feel about taking derivatives I guess
<hwilde> and how does the eigenvalue make you feel
<LjL> jrib: why didn't you tell me? it took me two years to give discrete math
<hwilde> the only part I didn't like about linear algebra was my teacher was from mexico
<hwilde> and sometimes he didn't quite know the english word for the concept he was trying to explain
<LjL> jrib: i couldn't take that other class because i don't really know how my CAS feels about taking derivatives
<hwilde> and he would substitute the spanish word and then be like oh whatever you get what I mean
 * LjL sees a weird parallel here
<hwilde> no that's geometry :)
<Flannel> linear algebra too.  <a,b> = 0
<LjL> anyway, i lied, it didn't really take me two years to give discrete maths. it did to give calculus though
<hwilde> you mean take ?
<LjL> take, make, do, give, whatever is it that you do when you're a student and have exams
<LjL> i haven't passed "Basic English verbs and their use cases"
<hwilde> well I hope you have all enjoyed this little bit of excitement
<hwilde> hopefully I have provided a break from your idling 
<hwilde> maybe one day you will have compassion enough in your heart to unban me
<hwilde> just ask yourself, what would jesus do
<mneptok> you want to be nailed to a tree?
<hwilde> cmon that was funny :)
<jpds> mneptok: Are uou at UDS?
<jpds> you*
<Pici> I was under the impression that he couldn't come.
<mneptok> jpds: nope
<jpds> Oh, right.
<LjL> he's scared of people
<mneptok> jpds: Etienne, David, and Marc are there from the Montreal office
<jpds> mneptok: I think I met Etienne, not sure about the laters.
<mneptok> LjL: i guess that whole "consider UDS/Prague to be a 'clothing optional' event" idea had some repercussions
<LjL> mneptok: ooh yes, i can see how you'd have turned it down because of such suggestions.
<Ximal> is it possible to get access to the ubuntu channel ? if not i won't complain as i understand ... 
<ikonia> so what's changed ?
<Ximal> nothing  ... to my knowledge ..
<ikonia> so why should I remove the ban then ?
<Ximal> u don't have too... 
<ikonia> ok, no problem then
<Ximal> i'm just requesting..
<ikonia> I'm asking why I should remove the ban after your last rant
<Ximal> well you really don't have to though i feel i was unfairly treated when dozens of people come in that channel and do far worse or flood the channel with the same question being asked by the first 10 people... that came before them..
<ikonia> ok so your attitude still remains
<ikonia> others did it - so it's ok for you
<ikonia> so your correct, nothing has changed
<Ximal> no...  it's not ok for me..
<ikonia> so what was your point in your last statment ?
<Ximal> i told u in private that i apologized to u for my actions...  i think u r instigating the matter further ... i didn't come in here because i wanted forgiveness or to be humiliated or forcibly humbled..
<Ximal> though i feel i was treated unfairly it's not an attitude it's my opinion and i'm entitled to such..
<ikonia> I've not seen a message from you
<Ximal> i've sent u several
<Ximal> and tried to talk to u in seaphor's channel
<ikonia> I've got one from you
<Ximal> yet nothing..
<ikonia> you've come in this channel, and parted without saying a word
<Ximal> if you put me on ignore after my rude pm to u i understand why you didn't receive anything
<ikonia> I've not put you on ignore 
<ikonia> as I said I've got one message waiting that I've just seen
<Ximal> here then let me test the pm... reply if u get it
<LjL> Ximal, perhaps ikonia simply wasn't at the computer?
<ikonia> yes I saw your test PM, as I said I've just seen the message you left for me earlier today
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-10
<ikonia> your apology is appriciated, although I wasn't looking for an apology (appriciated it is though)
<ikonia> I just find you trying to justify your behaviour a weak argument
<ikonia> and thats what I'm not comfortable with
<ikonia> I'm not trying to humiliate you in any way shape or form.
<ikonia> which is another thing that concerns me that you think you've been banned for humilation or to beg forgivness, you where banned because of your comments in the channel - nothing more
<ikonia> just want to make that clear
<Ximal> i did not curse in the channel i merely spoke my open opinion of your trying to moderate my question which was legitmate
<ikonia> your question wasn't legitimate
<ikonia> you where asking for isbn numbers of books
<Ximal> no i asked how to find out what book an isbn number belonged too..
<ikonia> yes, and that is not legitimate in #ubuntu
<ikonia> and your response to be being asked to keep on topic was unacceptable
<Ximal> it is if that book number corresponds with an ubuntu book i was trying to look up
<ikonia> no it isn't
<Ximal> yes it is as ubuntu is a support channel for all things relating to the canonical product of ubuntu
<Ximal> and it says in the tos that ubuntu will support its products.. not limited to but including it's reading material
<Ximal> how can you support a product but not even read it's tos or user agreements ?
<ikonia> well, a.) I disagree with that b.) I don't believe you where looking for an ubuntu book - but thats a personal opinion c.) you could have said that when you where asked to keep on topic
<ikonia> Ximal: is it a book published by canonical ?
<Ximal> see you said personal opinion yourself friend... and i did ... 
<Ximal> i was looking for the ubuntu bible isbn number so my library could order it..
<ikonia> I didn't say my personal opinion - I'm making my personal opinion known to you
<LjL> [01:03:43] <Ximal> it is if that book number corresponds with an ubuntu book i was trying to look up
<LjL> wrong answer
<ikonia> ubuntu bible is not a canonical book, so it's nothing to do with ubuntu or canonical, it's a third party book, and researching 3rd party isbn numbers is not #ubuntu's job
<LjL> "it is if i'm looking for an Ubuntu package to perform that task" <- right answer
<ikonia> well thats the bottom line of it
<Ximal> correct ljl ... 
<Pici> Its akin to asking questions like 'Whats a good computer to run Ubuntu on', these are not things that we discuss in the main channel, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic for such things.
<Ximal> my issue was i'm trying to get my library to expand their horizons ... anything about ubuntu or linux period ... and since this seems to be my favorite distro...
<Ximal> i was merely trying to seek help from whom i thought might have better ideas or experience in such things
<ikonia> Ximal: that doesn't make it on topic to ask in #ubuntu
<LjL> ... then it's a fine topic for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ikonia> as bazhang directed you to that channel
<Ximal> ok if i had asked that in off topic like i did before i would have been ignored..
<ikonia> that doesn't mean ask in #ubuntu
<LjL> and? 1) that's a hypothetical 2) so?
<LjL> i mean, seriously
<Ximal> ok guys... my issue with this is ... simply put ... i want to learn more than just how to use ubuntu so i'm researching what i can and trying at the same time to get the local library to do so too.. 
<LjL> people who have support questions ask them in #ubuntu-offtopic instead of #ubuntu, because they feel they're ignored in the latter
<ikonia> thats not your issue
<ikonia> your issue is your attitude in #ubuntu
<mneptok> we have Terms Of Service?
<LjL> people who have NOT support questions ask them in #Ubuntu instead of #ubuntu-offtopic, because they feel they're ignored in the latter
<ikonia> you can research what ever you want
<LjL> mneptok: do you?
<mneptok> not for the OS. for a support contract, sure.
<mneptok> unless i missed something.
<LjL> mneptok, then why are you idling here when Ximal has signed a support contract with you saying that you should be helping him!
<Ximal> well is it tooo much to ask to get a bot that would que questions so ops and trusted members of the community can help out and wade through the junk questions or refer them to an echo bot ... in the off topic channel etc... i mean i realize that's what a forum is for... but for those of us who chose as you say .. " the latter " would it not be useful ?
<mneptok> LjL: i'm taking some of the free peanuts.
<ikonia> I'm afraid I must leave for 10 - 15 minutes. Apologies for disruption
<LjL> i mean, i think he has signed it, because otherwise it'd be foolish of him to EXPECT support, right?
<LjL> Ximal: no, it's not too much too ask
<LjL> Ximal: look, i'll code that bot in... 10 seconds
 * mneptok is never surprised by what people expect
<LjL> Ximal: join #ubuntu-meta please
<LjL> done, coded
<Ximal> anyhow ... i am sorry for the sore and rude attitude ... 
<Ximal> when and if u decide to let me back in... i will be thankful... and i will try to change my attitude according to how it is expected when in the main support channel... thank u for ur time guys..
<LjL> and he still hasn't joined #ubuntu-meta
<LjL> right after complaining that a bot *exactly* like the one i have in there "doesn't exist"
<mneptok> LjL: perhaps that cinnamon roll scared him :P
<LjL> i retract that, he joined
<ikonia> LjL: no one likes your bot
<ikonia> just unbanned him, 
<LjL> ikonia: that's true, yet a lot of people ask about something exactly like it
<LjL> ikonia: then look at it for a day or two, find it wonderful, and forget it entirely
<ikonia> I was only teasing
<LjL> ikonia: ok but that's actually the truth
<ikonia> I come and go with metabot as you know
<ikonia> right - back out again
<LjL> ikonia: imo it shows, if nothing else, that people don't really know what they want from things, in this case the thing being #Ubuntu
<LjL> ikonia: but you never *asked* for something like metabot to begin with
<Pici> FYI: ctrl-alt-backspace is going to be tested as being disabled by default in Jaunty
<LjL> Pici: WTF
<LjL> Pici: no seriously, WTF
<PriceChild> That combo never works for me anymore when I want it to :(
<Pici> LjL: I mentioned that users rely on it as a mechanism to restart X
<PriceChild> Pici: what was the reply?
<LjL> PriceChild: uh, i've never had an instance of it failing - except when everything else would fail..
<PriceChild> LjL: hehe that's the instance i'm moaning about 8-)
<LjL> PriceChild: in those cases there's really only REISUB left usually
<LjL> Pici: but to begin with, is there any vaguely sane or valid reason to propose removing it?
<PriceChild> LjL: my keyboard has sysrq on a fn key and it doesn't seem to like it anyway :(
<Pici> LjL: xorg removed it upstream
<LjL> PriceChild: you need to keep AltGr pressed too
<LjL> Pici: ah well, then the blame rests elsewhere... that's not much comfort though
<PriceChild> LjL: so what keys in total?
<LjL> PriceChild: well, i don't know your actual keyboard layout, but probably keep pressed AltGr+Fn+SysRq and hit R E I S U B
<Pici> PriceChild: There are other patches discussed to enable it, but not make it easy for a user to accidentally press it
<LjL> PriceChild: and no, i can't lend you a hand.
<PriceChild> LjL: meh, i was just using alt, ah well. Anyway, night!
<PriceChild> jdong: ^
<LjL> Pici: i still find it nonsense, who'd *accidentally* press ctrl+alt+backspace... pulease
<LjL> PriceChild: what's with jdong anyway?
<Pici> What isnt wrong with jdong
<LjL> Pici: i didn't say "wrong", you stretched it
<Pici> LjL: I somehow saw it in that sentence.
<LjL> Pici: you've had too much jdong then
<jdong> :D
 * jdong hugs PriceChild 
<jdong> EMBRACE the INNUENDO... LOVE the INNUENDO.... TAKE IT INSIDE OF YOU....
<LjL> don't tell me that...
<LjL> nevermind, not investigating further
<phix> hey LjL, I am still banned
<Mez> @bansearch phix
<ubottu> Match: *!*@123-243-44-131.tpgi.com.au by LjL-Simmons in #ubuntu on Dec 09 2008 21:34:27 (ID: 7762)
<LjL> yes you are
<LjL> are you're staying that way
<Mez> @btlogin
<musikgoat|main> don't know if it shoudl be delt with or not, but nick|here just randomly spurted out   dd -i /dev/zero -o /dev/sda
<musikgoat|main> oh nevermind
<musikgoat|main> i'm an idiot
 * musikgoat|main laughs, and parts
<Mez> random
<LjL> he's not an idiot, he spotted it correctly
 * Mez didnt say he was
<LjL> he said it
<Mez> I know ;)
<LjL> uhm, i'm unmuting nick|here because i'm not entirely sure 1) whether he gave the command he gave by mistake, forgetting a limiting dd option  2) whether that command might actually have been appropriate for the question that was asked (it doesn't look so to me, but it was a bit complicated an issue)
<LjL> phix: any more questions?
<Mez> !idle | phix 
<ubottu> phix: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<phix> ok
<phix> LjL: yes, can you unban me now?
<LjL> phix: no
<LjL> i mean, yes i can, but i won't
<phix> LjL: Why won't you?
<LjL> phix, you proposed to come back after an hour. i really do not think that's an appropriate duration for your ban.
<LjL> phix: i mentioned that, too, but perhaps too implicitly
<phix> LjL: ok, it has been alot longer than an hour sir
<LjL> phix: so i'll say that more explicitely: come back in a few *days*
<phix> I have more questions
<LjL> phix: perhaps you might learn that bad things you do actually do bite back against you
<phix> more relating to you on a personal level, or isn't that appropiate here?
<LjL> it's not really appropriate here
<phix> shame
<LjL> and for that matter, i don't think i'm particularly interested about talking about personal issues
<phix> well I will be on my way then
<LjL> bye
<Mez> @mark phix
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops phix Weird fellow, anyway, the intent of what he did was malicious enough (9 "hi" messages, including those after the floodbots muted, only stopped when I kicked him)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * Mez chuckles
<LjL> should have known
<Mez> it's not obvious we just discussed that at all is it ? :P
 * Mez chuckles
<LjL> Mez: perhaps let's add as a postilla that, unless they forget, the banning op does the @mark so we don't end up in a marking conflic ;P
 * Mez whistles innocently
<LjL> watch for people complaining that "manzur" is sending them weird PMsve he's just a clueless fellow with a bad habit of querying people, but i might be wrong and he might be a larger scale troll.
<Mez> LjL: I believe that earlier he was in #freenode asking about getting a cloak for his "brothers" account
<Mez> oh, no, that was tugan
<LjL> he's also been asking, in #ubuntu-es, how to change his nickserv password
 * Mez headwalls
<LjL> it took about half an hour to get him to do it
<LjL> when i gave him the plain command, he asked someone else (who was giving terrible advice himself, such as "here /help -l gives info about all commands") to confirm that my version was correct
<LjL> so i told him to /msg nickserv set password help to confirm that for himself
<LjL> so he asked me what the english help he got meant
<bazhang> he's a known quantity LjL , has a history of this sort of thing
<LjL> bazhang: there must be a reason i had him on a weird-colored highlight to begin with
<bazhang> ie manzur / trolling
 * LjL should patch his client to give reasons for highlights
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> is there really a #ubuntu-meta ?
<LjL> bazhang: yup, try it, the bot is fun, if not especially useful
<bazhang> LjL, joined thanks :)
<LjL> ah wait, manzur is the guy who had jesus in the ident
<LjL> i had a sudden flash
<LjL> (well, no, i looked at the bt)
<bazhang> heh same here, though his name (manzur ) was very familiar
<LjL> ok look, i was about to just ban "froggles"
<LjL> i haven't
<LjL> watch
<bazhang> that metabot rocks.
<bazhang> ah spongebob, that name is really familiar (from a couple of days ago)
<LjL> nah, it gets 95% of the questions wrong
<LjL> yeah i stared a little at the realname...
<LjL> but can't link it to anything honestly
<LjL> @mark manzur Reports of innocuous but annoying and semi-random private queries from this fellow
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu froggles Joined and asked "Is this the place where to spread the word of the Klan?", then went on with normal Ubuntu questions.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> What a strange fellow
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (shield)
<Flannel> No ones awake?
<bazhang> he just did that in #freenode as well, claiming 'wrong window'
<nalioth> yep, i just had a 'wrong window' spasm, too
 * nalioth needs to see a doctor for that
<bazhang> haha
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !kirbyrape is <reply> (>^.^(>O.O)>
<jdong> what the hell?
<jdong> if you give em that, I want my omgjacob alias.
<Flannel> Who on earth would give them that?
<bazhang> no one.
<jdong> I don't see the rape though.
<jdong> maybe I'm not looking hard enough?
<jdong> or maybe I shouldn't look any harder..
 * bazhang goes back to sweeping the dojo
 * jdong doesn't speak all you young kid slang....
<jdong> "sweeping the dojo" back in my day we used to call it... well.. nvm
 * nalioth wonders how ubot3 keeps getting into -offtopic
<Flannel> generally with a /join
 * Flannel ducks.
<macroba1> Hello, guys! Whom could I mail regarding a bug in ubottu factoids database web interface script? I don't have an launchpad account, and wouldn't like to create one. If it is ok, I can post it here as well.
<macroba1> Well, or I can pm it to any op here...
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (Chimpbot)
<ubottu> DaSkreech called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<stdin> macroba1: you can say here or in #ubuntu-bots
<macroba1> Well, I've already pm'ed seveaz, who is listed as the author of the script. Basically, it is an SQL Injection, and that's why I wouldn't like to announce it so openly.
<ubottu> In ubottu, liquidfu22 said: new to this so what is a bot
<jussi01> Hello all
<jussi01> Im still alive... kinda
<stdin> ooh, he lives!
<jussi01> stdin: Im sitting in heathrow...
<jussi01> I have to wait till 6.30 tonight for my flight :/
<stdin> at least you wern't supposed to go via Stansted
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> Im not "that" stupid when planning my itenary..
<stdin> so what are you going to do in an airport for 11.5 hours?
<ikonia> jussi01: come meet me for lunch, I'm buying
<ikonia> have a walk around london if you fancy it
<ikonia> kill some time
<jussi01> Ive no idea. Ive got free lan, so probably just do internet stuff.. maybe complain to people about my pain
<ikonia> ahhh yes
<ikonia> the leg
<jussi01> ikonia: WOnt be doing any walking
<ikonia> I'd forgot
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> thoughtless
<jussi01> yeah
<jussi01> you could come up here.... :P
<ikonia> I can look into it, if I can get there from my close tubes I'll popup 
<ikonia> your not "air side" yet are you
<jussi01> was just thinking about that, I am - Ive not been through customs cause Im a transfer...
<jussi01> so aint going to work :/
<ikonia> I'd be locked out
<ikonia> :(
<ikonia> :(what a shame you have missed your free meal ticket ;)
<jussi01> yeah
<jussi01> after the last one, that is a shame
<ikonia> and your London "red phone box" keep sake
<jussi01> (that was the best meal Ive had in a long time)
<ikonia> annoying that your in London yet a.) crippled b.) actually not able to interact wit the non-transfer guys
<jussi01> damn!
<ikonia> glad you enjoyed it
<ikonia> how is the leg ?
<jussi01> very sore
<jussi01> morphine helps but not perfectly
<ikonia> still bad then
<jussi01> yeah
<jussi01> got to get home and get it assed
<jussi01> assess
<jussi01> damn stupid keyboard
<jussi01> asessed*
<ikonia> does anyone else find it odd that natalisushka: in #ubuntu knows about config files like menu.lst but doesn't know that you can't have more than one running kernel
<ikonia> and other basic things like that
<ikonia> @btlogin
<jussi01> la de da... Im so bored...
<ikonia> I'm about tot get off the train
<jussi01> where?
<ikonia> London
<ikonia> Paddington
<ikonia> 1 more week of this dump
<jussi01> come here, buy a flight, hang out with me, then cancel it :P
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> I'll just get my magic credit card then
<ikonia> ok, power down time, back in 20
<jussi01> lol ok
<Tm_T> hi kids
<elkbuntu> hi pops
<bazhang> she's taking a break.
<bazhang> maybe better not to talk about that in -ot elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> bazhang, we could talk about it here instead, where it's logged, and the -ot people will read anyway
<bazhang> elkbuntu, your call naturally
<bazhang> just dont see how it concerns them directly 
<bazhang> especially as we ask people with issues here not to discuss them in other channels.
<bazhang> e.g. bans
<elkbuntu> bazhang, i kicked him without a prior warning. i was going to have to explain it to the idiocy advocates anyway
<elkbuntu> if you want the honest truth bazhang, the people you least want to see that stuff, get to see it all because they hawk the log for this channel, because they're sick sick puppies.
<bazhang> heh
<Saz> hi guys
<Tm_T> well, hi, how can we help you?
<jussi01> Hi Saz, how can we help you today?
<jussi01> LAG!
<Tm_T> jussi01: and I'm not even home, so I should be very laggy
<Saz> well...i started working at computer store - in Africa. My boss wants to move from pirated XP/Vista to Ubuntu so that he doesnt get into trouble. The general clientele are more microsoft familiar. What i need help with is how to promote ubuntu over XP/Vista & aid them in understanding how ubuntu works without confusing them. Furthemore, how to get additional applcaitions which will spice up their experience with ubuntu
<Tm_T> Saz: did you read channel topic?
<Saz> no
<Tm_T> please do (:)
<Saz> can u refer me to another channel where i could be helped
<jussi01> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Tm_T> Saz: sure, #ubuntu is our base support channel
<Tm_T> for more, see what ubottu said
<Saz> ty
<bazhang> that seems overly broad for #ubuntu though
<Tm_T> bazhang: indeed
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-marketing perhaps? dunno
<elkbuntu> Saz, what part of africa?
<Saz> South Africa
<elkbuntu> Saz, since we're discussing this elsewhere, it's probably a good idea to leave this channel to do it's thing. we try to avoid crowding in here, since it makes it hard to deal with people who need Op help.
<ikonia> bazhang: spongebob has been associated with the user "scrote" he's been a problem in a few channels
<bazhang> ikonia, nice catch, remember 'scrote' well
<ikonia> I am sharp  ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> I've got a ban on scrote in #ubuntu - think it's on nickname
<bazhang> btw, eagles was up to his usual in -ot, caps locking, trying to start flame war etc
<ikonia> bazhang: I've spent days with him, so my stance with him now is if he starts anything in any channel he's removed straight away
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> 5 days of explaining things to him, one on one, he admits he understands but just doesn't want to change, so thats enough for me
<ikonia> consider that a "warning" 
<ikonia> I mean I consider that enough of a warning for him about his beahviour
<elkbuntu> ikonia, which is what i did
<elkbuntu> he tried to play dumb & innocent too, of course
<ikonia> good
<Tm_T> myrtti <3<3<3
<Myrtti> hi, just checking how things are going
 * Tm_T is failing to make account in nokia.taleo.net
<Myrtti> I just hate deadlines
<Tm_T> I too
<Myrtti> anything intresting going on?
<Tm_T> well I'm trying to find a possible job
<Tm_T> and dns did crap out just now here in university, how convenient
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> everything breaks down
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> works now
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: you'll be surprised when you get the letter :-D
<Myrtti> the lady at the post office stuck so many stamps on the envelope I was afraid the address would be covered :-D
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, you didnt stuff it full of glitter, did you? i did that to a friend once, and he opened it while driving home for xmas (rip end off with teeth, blow envelope apart, sparkles!)
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, haha
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: nono, I stuffed it full with cinnamon, cloves, cardamom, ginger and seville orange peel :-D
<Myrtti> and raisins
<Myrtti> :-D
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> i hope it gets through customs then :-/
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: biochemical weapon!
<Myrtti> EEEP!
<Myrtti> It'll explode!
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes, and sread all lovely odours around
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I did take a photo of the card before I sent it, so you'll be getting a card in one way or another anyway
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Myrtti> well, handmade cards, I did take a picture of all the designs I did
<elkbuntu> :)
<ikonia> how sweet
<Tm_T> sour
<Myrtti> Tm_T: you'll be getting one as well :-)
<Tm_T> oh boy <3
<Tm_T> and I don't even "do" christmas'n'stuff
<Myrtti> I don't decorate at home at all
<Myrtti> that's why I do the cards
<Tm_T> http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-stop-holding-our-kids-back.html
<ikonia> I'm decorating my tree tommorow
<ikonia> I have one that lives in my garden and each year I bring it in
<ikonia> I am "green" 
<Myrtti> snow snow snow ♥
<Tm_T> glad I can do my best to avoid all this "holiday fuss"
<Tm_T> Myrtti: did you read that blog post?
<ikonia> I am enjoying the holiday fuss this year
<ikonia> feel in good spirits for christmas
<Myrtti> Tm_T, yeah
<Myrtti> I've got mixed feelings about that
<Tm_T> ikonia: I can have good spirits without fuss
<Tm_T> Myrtti: but interesting case, I would like to know how it ends, anyway
<Myrtti> yeah, definitely
<Tm_T> ikonia: "the christmas spirit is not what you drink"
<ikonia> oh
<Tm_T> - Ian Anderson
<ikonia> in that case I'm not bothered
<ikonia> just found a bug in the intrepid upgrades guide
<Myrtti> Wonderful! Just when telco is about to start, the neighbour finds a drill ♥ 
<ikonia> no I've not
<ikonia> works
 * Myrtti feels like crying
 * Tm_T huggggles Myrtti 
<Myrtti> ooh aah
<Myrtti> put a plate full of spaghetti on my chair while I was searching for my handsfree
<ikonia> did you sit on it
<Myrtti> took the plate off and sat on the chair, mmmmm warm seat
<Myrtti> no
<ikonia> oh :(
<Myrtti> also my subwoofer is nice and warm to keep my feet on it
<jussi01> hrm, new android phone - form australia!!!! looks ok... http://www.kogan.com.au/shop/android-powered-kogan-agora-pro-mobile-phone/
<Myrtti> nom
<Myrtti> anyway, if there wasn't anything particular going on that I should be aware of, I'm gone
<Myrtti> tata
<genii> Good morning, afternoon, or evening 
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello
 * genii hands Jack_Sparrow a Tim Horton's coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> Yum, thanks...
<ikonia> howdy gn
<ikonia> genii: even
<genii> ikonia: Hi :)
 * genii pokes jussi01 to see if he lives
<Jack_Sparrow> genii I get my coffee from a guy across the border that roasts and seasons his coffee by hand.. Himself wife and daughter.  So good...
<ikonia> genii: he's on a flight shortly
<ikonia> genii: he's sat at London Heathrow airport
<Jack_Sparrow> Do any of you play with MAME emulation?  I am building a box for it now..
<genii> ikonia: Ah, thanks
 * genii ponders coffee seasoning
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: /dev/mapper/vg00-emmulation--vol 80G   18G   63G  23% /mnt/emu YES !
<Jack_Sparrow> Really.. you run a mame setup?
<ikonia> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool.
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: working on intergrating it into myth at the moment
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: my myth clients can launch mame
<ikonia> hence the large central repo
<Jack_Sparrow> May we talk in private, I would hate to put genii to sleep
<ikonia> please, always welcome to pm
<Jack_Sparrow> genii He roasts the coffee just right and for my favorite, puts a cup of Kalua over it and roasts until it soaks in.. yummy
<genii> Hah, don't mind me :) 
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Nice
<genii> Hehe. "this partimage doesn't have some gui must be installed wrong" "No, it *is* a command-line app" "Oh no"            ... to paraphrase
<LjL> yeah, quite depressing
<Pici> I suppose I'll be attending the Community Governance session as an IRC representitive.
<ikonia> good !
<jpds> Pici: Yo. (Even tho you're sitting a seat away from me.)
<Pici> yo
<genii> Weirdos
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> Pici: jpds ar eyou guys getting some good photos
<Pici> No
<ikonia> you suck then, please fix that
<Pici> ikonia: We're not allowed to take photos inside the Google buildings.
<jpds> ikonia: Don't have a camera, and they're banned at Google.
<ikonia> ooh for the love of.
<jpds> ikonia: But we have plenty of video.
<ikonia> how fun google are
<Nafallo> hehe. all the datacenters say stuff like that as well
<Pici> ikonia: The main sessions are all being videoed though.
<ikonia> "we are wacky and off the wall, we think out side the box....NO CAMERA!"
<Nafallo> in reality... who cares? :-P
<ikonia> Pici: not the same, 
<Pici> ikonia: I know :(
<ikonia> Nafallo: data centers are not a office/meeting point though
<jpds> ikonia: We take plenty of pics at the hotel.
<Nafallo> ikonia: meeting point sometimes, but yea. I know what you mean :-)
<ikonia> jpds: thats more like it
<ikonia> jpds: bit of fun shots and sillyness was waht I was lookign for
<ikonia> wow google truly are free thinking off the wall coperation....with rules like that, host a conference - but no photos
<genii> Data centers make bad meeting places, the fans whirring drills into your brain and makes for horrible background noise to talk over
<jpds> ikonia: Well, they've probably saved Canonical a load of cash by letting them come here.
<ikonia> not the point
<ikonia> not the point I was making I mean
<jpds> And there are two video cameras in every room.
<genii> Look, this zaapiel fellow in #u-offtopic is giving me a slow burn here since I'm of native descent
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<ikonia> lazy: how can we help
<lazy> unban me from ubuntu
<lazy> i am trying to get help on ubuntu but you ban me
<lazy> i am trying for 4 hour to figure out my problem
<lazy> pfffffffffffffffff
<lazy> ikonia, why you have ban me?
<lazy> why you waste my time?
<lazy> i haven't break an rule on ubuntu
<lazy> to get banned
<lazy> so be patient, and unban me
<lazy> can please someone else help me, i dont need help from ikonia
<lazy> :D
<lazy> Ljl
<lazy> unban me please from ubuntu
<nalioth> lazy: attitude is everything.
<nalioth> please come back in 24 hours
<lazy> nalioth
<lazy> you are jokeing with me?
<lazy> why do i need to come back in 24 hours?
<nalioth> because your ban probably won't be removed before then
<lazy> i will never come back here.
<lazy> nalioth, will my ban expire in24 hours?
<lazy> i dont want
<lazy> to chat with you that with tha kind of virtual peoples
<lazy> i prefer the real contact.
<LjL> lazy, more than lazy you sound crazy
<lazy> LjL, why you all remark my nickname all the time?
<someone> dose not import
<LjL> nor export, nor include nor link
<Guest21598> LjL: listen, i do not want to waste my time with converstating with you about my
<Guest21598> person
<LjL> then don't
<Guest21598> please set
<Guest21598> that my ban will expire automaticaly becouse i dont want to conversate with you
<LjL> please make me a cheesecake
<Guest21598> lol
<Guest21598> i should came back and talk with remove my ban etc. etc.
<jpds> LjL: You forgot to add the magic word.
<LjL> Guest21598, not only you aren't making any sense
<LjL> but also, you aren't making any sense
<Guest21598> i have no reason for my ban
<LjL> come back when you can make more sense
<Guest21598> LjL, unban me please from ubuntu
<Guest21598> some ikonia ban me 
<Guest21598> i have tried to speak with some user from ubuntu, but he banned me
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest21598 The ban will be reviewed in 24 hours..  You are not helping your cause by staying in here 
<Guest21598> what sens do you make?
<Guest21598> Jack_Sparrow: i am not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest21598 Not sure of what.. It will be reviewed..  that is for sure..  
<Guest21598> mde
<Guest21598> i have entered here to get help, and ops are blaming me, you a crazy etc.
<Guest21598> :D
<Guest21598> why you people are so bad?
<Guest21598> jack_sparrow ok
<LjL> @mark guest21598 Makes no sense. This is "sergiu" and "nick1", who's also just been in #fedora making very little sense
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> He's now in -offtopic, be warned
<genii> "LSD1"
<LjL> changing many more nicknames?
<LjL> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Smile> Hi
<Smile> i can enter the #ubuntu
<LjL> no
<Smile> i mean, can't
<LjL> just like you coulnd't 10 minute ago
<Smile> anyone know why?
<LjL> Smile: ...?
<sschoonmaker> no one is helping me and I don't want to have to downgrade to 8.04 :((
<Smile> why i can't enter the #ubuntu?
<LjL> because you're banned?
<Pici> Smile: You aren't fooling anyone by changing your nick.
<LjL> Smile: and you aren't *helping* anyone, either
<Smile> i have been banned? yes?
<Smile> why?
<LjL> sschoonmaker: and what can we do?
<sschoonmaker> you guys are smart right, can you help with glx?  
<Smile> can i be unbanned?
<sschoonmaker> or maybe what do I do if nobody answers in #ubuntu
<LjL> sschoonmaker: no, i'm afraid this is not a support channel
<LjL> Smile: NO
<LjL> EN, OH
<Smile> LJL, NO?
<LjL> !support | sschoonmaker you can try one of these other routes
<ubottu> sschoonmaker you can try one of these other routes: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Smile> why did you banned me?
<Smile> or 
<Smile> i should not ask this question
<LjL> Smile: because you've been disrespectful and annoying. but you know that already.
<Smile> the operators can ban for no reason, yeah?
<Smile> LjL, sorry, how is this that i was been annoiyng?
<LjL> Smile: aside from pestering soundray for half an hour, you mean...?
 * LjL blinks
<Smile> what does mean "pestering" ?
<LjL> Smile: you didn't just PM him, did you?
<Smile> who? soundray? 
<LjL> ya
<Smile> nope
<LjL> kay
<LjL> pester means to bother or annoy deeply
<Smile> is he sick?
<LjL> i don't think so?
<Smile> LjL, i don't understand what is the matter
<LjL> Smile, you were annoying. that is the matter. soundray said that he would stop helping you. ikonia said to drop the issue. you didn't. you kept arguing. eventually, you just insulted all channel users.
<LjL> that's not acceptable.
<Smile> LJL, sorry, how is that that i insulted channel users?
<Smile> i did not.
<LjL> 2008-12-10T19:41:42 <lazy> off
<LjL> 2008-12-10T19:41:45 <lazy> stupid people.
<Smile> i said this in channel?
<Smile> :DD
 * Smile mde
<LjL> i don't find it very funny. do you?
<Smile> can't be..
<Smile> me not
<Smile> i don't belive, i have said this in channel?
<LjL> i do believe so.
<LjL> i have logs and i can read.
<Smile> can't belive to that i said this
<Smile> yeah..
<Smile> bad
<Smile> LjL, 
<Smile> maybe i say this in private?
<Smile> or in channel?
<Hobbsee> in channel, people are watching, maybe?
<Smile> i think that have said this in someone private but don't think that i said this in channe,l
<LjL> you did.
<Smile> i still can belive.
<Smile> rofl
<Smile> can't
<LjL> eh, you're free to believe what you want
<LjL> you've also very free to stop wasting my time
<Smile> rofl
<Smile> Ljl, don't be fool
<Smile>  )
<Hobbsee> @btlogin'
<LjL> Smile, come back in 24 hours. your ban won't be lifted at the present time.
<Smile> ok
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Smile> LjL, i think i should not come in 24 hours, this is unforgivebel
<Smile> ..
<Smile> ok,thanks
<LjL> oh lord.
<Pici> @btlogin
 * Seeker` facedesks
<genii> Well, never any lack of entertainment around here, anyhow
<LjL> you could look at it that way i suppose
<Jack_Sparrow> How can we possibly say that is the same person.. he has a different nick after all  :)
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: which different nick are you referring to, among the 10 he's had?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ikonia> apologises my connection dropped
<LjL> ikonia: HOW CONVENIENT
<LjL> :P
<ikonia> shut up
<genii> Hehehe
<ikonia> for some reason my connection dropped for half the train ride
<ikonia> never done that before
<ikonia> just got through the door
<Flannel> you're really starting to bore.
<LjL> ikonia: did they upgrade the line to super-high speed and they didn't tell you?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia Lose the tinfoil hat...  It may help
 * Flannel only now thinks of better rhymes.
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel Did you get that windstorm yesterday.. it was outrageous down here
<Jack_Sparrow> I still have not found the car cover
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think it was that windy, but I was in rooms without much window area/view for most of the day, so...
<genii> ikonia: Anyhow, the channel log for here is probably interesting reading during your absense
<ikonia> I've just been scrolling up and chuckling watching LjL struggle
<ikonia> enjoy !
<ikonia> couldn't have timed it better
<nalioth> they're all the same person
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> he was pretty rude to me in pm too
<ikonia> he joined here after I said I wouldn't discuss it futher while he was using "fuk u" style comments
<ikonia> @bansearch hwilde
<ubottu> No matches found for hwilde!n=hwilde@64.58.242.11 in any channel
<ikonia> ahh good it's removed
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (JOHNNY_BOI)
<Flannel> Why are people stupid?
<Nafallo> comes with the upbring. their mothers and fathers are probably idiots too.
 * Flannel sometimes regrets the illegality of forced castration based on idiocy.
<genii> If ignorance is bliss, why aren't there a lot of really happy people out there?
<jdong> genii: because you have to spread ignorance for it to work.
<genii> Interesting theor
<genii> *theory
<LjL> jdong: fess up, saying that just made you a little happier
<jdong> LjL: *NO* I wanted to turn it into a STD analogy but thought better.
<jdong> I was hoping you'd be proud of me for that...
<genii> Heh
<jdong> ;-)
<genii> I gotta head home, so /away   ...
<LjL> [23:21:45] <-- ompaul has left this server ("an sql query walked up to two tables and asked, can I join you?  (the old ones are best)").
<LjL> ok, what length ban?
<Pici> :P
<Pici> FYI, Expect something from the CC regarding the IRCC.
<phix> G'day
<Jack_Sparrow> phix how may we help you
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<phix> I would love to go into #Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> @bansearch phix
<Jack_Sparrow> phix Should I assume you were banned
<Jack_Sparrow> You were banned yesterday by ljl.. you need to speak with him about it
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle > phix 
<ubottu> phix, please see my private message
<phix> ok
<phix> I will go then
<LjL> what's hard to grasp in the expression "a few days"
<Jack_Sparrow> We have jason_ idling as well..  Has anyone spoken withhim/her
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle > jason_ 
<ubottu> jason_, please see my private message
<Pici> Jason is jrib iirc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahhh..  
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> He joined right next to phix.. so I wasnt sure
<LjL> no, he isn't
<Pici> Oh?
<Pici> @bansearch jason_ 
<ubottu> No matches found for jason_!n=jason@24-176-23-13.dhcp.klmz.mi.charter.com in any channel
<LjL> Pici: realname isn't jrib's
<Pici> Ah.
<Pici> I didn't look any closer.
<genii> Pici: You guys still at that meeting?
<Pici> genii: Which?
<genii> Pici: I thought you were in Mountainview at Google or so
<Pici> genii: I am.  UDS is not just one meeting, its a weeklong series of meetings.
<Seeker`> geektastic
<genii> Hehe
<Pici> The schedule is here: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-jaunty/
<Pici> Also, #ubuntu-devel-summit
<genii> If someone just basically fed me to do it, I'd probably do more development stuff
<Pici> genii: Google is feeding us for free
<genii> Pici: Geez, don't tell me stuff like that!
<LjL-Simmons> was this just me disconnecting...?
<PriceChild> yep
<LjL-Simmons> weird
<LjL> BuZZ-T: hi, can we help?
<BuZZ-T> no thx
<BuZZ-T> sry, just wanted to know whats this channel is about
<BuZZ-T> *what
<LjL> ok
<nalioth> "same as any other channel with -ops tacked on the end of it"
<nalioth> duh
<mneptok> two red circles and a thick black spot.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-11
<ubottu> gord called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (kristian1)
<geeksquad> how do you change the email your nickname is registered to?
<nalioth> geeksquad: /msg nickserv help set email
<geeksquad> thank you very much
<geeksquad> it says you have to verify your original identity
<geeksquad> how do i do that nalioth
 * genii puts on more coffee
<genii> I'm getting that weird feeling like the calm before the storm thng
<Pici> Hello from the Computer History Museum
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> is the bantracker down? @btlogin is giving me nothing
<genii> nickrud: Try login first
<nickrud> genii, did both
<nickrud> no response, even a message about not authorized
<genii> nickrud: Weird. 
<nickrud> ljl'll see that eventually and check it out I guess
<genii> nickrud: Working for me. Did you identify to freenode?
<nickrud> yeah, I've got my cloak on
<nickrud> which is another issue, I need that modified. professional is inflated ;)
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> nickrud: WFM
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> hm, didn't work in an ubottu pm. Might be the issue
<nickrud> @btlogin
 * genii sips and examines the bot with interest
<ubottu> badawi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> False alarm
<Flannel> jason_: Hi jason_, How can we help you?
<genii> Flannel: Apparently not
<Flannel> genii: Indeed
<DBO> Flannel, well you know... I could use a back rub...
<nickrud> hm, a set of waldos at each workstation could be interesting
<Jack_Sparrow> @bansearch jason_
<Flannel> !pony-#ubuntu-offtopic | DBO 
<ubottu> DBO: No, you can't have a pony. Much less so when you're magnetron
 * DBO looks funny at Jack_Sparrow 
<DBO> bansearching me?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<DBO> am I that suspicious with my +v and longing standing relationship with the ubuntu community?
<Jack_Sparrow> We had a jason issue earlier today
<DBO> ah
<DBO> fair enough
<Flannel> DBO: you're more suspicious with the +v, sheesh
<DBO> tis true
<nalioth> wow, DBO is here  :)
 * mneptok farts primly in DBO's direction
<DBO> hey all =)
<DBO> yeah I was even watching over people with the stink eye in #ubuntu-offtopic yesterday... really quite a turn of events
<nickrud> nalioth, can you alter cloaks?
<tritium> Good evening.
<mneptok> tritium: heya
<mneptok> tritium: how's the wife and the bun in her oven?
<tritium> Hi mneptok :)
<tritium> Doing well, thanks.  How are you two doing?
<mneptok> we're not fully frozen yet!
<mneptok> had a nice ice storm last night
 * mneptok should snap a photo or 2 on the way home
<tritium> I'd be interested to see that.
<mneptok> i'm out in 30m. give me an additional 30 and you'll have your photo. :)
<tritium> The ice storms in Indiana always used to fascinate me -- each little blade of grass, or twig surrounded by a perfect 1/4" or so of crystal-clear ice.
<tritium> Right on.
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee for the channel then goes /away
<mneptok> tritium: http://birdhouse.org/~mnep/icestorm/
<mneptok> pardon the crap quality. poor lighting + shaking cold hands = trash
<Myrtti> hello
 * Myrtti pokes elkbuntu gently
 * Myrtti prods LjL as well
<Myrtti> I was just wondering if snuxoll sent an email to the council as I told him to do
<Myrtti> apparently ASUS-tek is really stalking him
<PriceChild> Myrtti: no
<Myrtti> PriceChild: ohai
<PriceChild> nothing in ubuntu-irc either
<PriceChild> and pfft, didn't think i would be out of bed thie early?
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> I'll poke snuxoll to send that email
<Myrtti> I'm not going to touch the issues of -offtopic/ASUS-tek with a ten foot pole for a while
<Myrtti> take care kids.
<phix> hi
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> phix: how can we help
<phix> wake up LjL and demand he unbans me :)
<ikonia> no
<phix> worth a try
<ikonia> you where told 12 hours ago by ljl to come back in a few days
<phix> ikonia: more than 12 hrs ago
<phix> ikonia: try 24
<ikonia> ok, then 24 hours
<ikonia> thats a day
<phix> at least
<phix> perhaps a few hrs more
<phix> same time tomorrow then?
<ikonia> I suggest you come back in at least another 24 hours to talk to ljl as constantly asking seems to suggest your not getting the point
<phix> yes I got the point, now I want in
<ikonia> phix what is the point then ?
<phix> keep lines below 3
<ikonia> no
<phix> or 4, one of those figures
<ikonia> no
<phix> 9?
<ikonia> it was your intentsaying hi 9 times added no value to the channel
<phix> either way, don't flood, I get it
<ikonia> and served as a disruption to the channel
<phix> yeah that was a typo
<ikonia> you also tried to lie and say you only did it a few times and "stopped" when in truth you did it 9 times and WHERE stopped
<ikonia> 9 times is not a typo
<phix> I didnt lie, I seriously thought I only did it 5, I couldn't refer back to the channel since the window closes when I get banned
<phix> it was a good estimate though
<phix> and yes I did stop
<phix> then I was kicked and banned
<ikonia> phix: you didn't stop
<ikonia> you where muted and sent a futher 4 message while muted
<phix> if the bots didn't intervene you would have seen that I did
<phix> wtf
<ikonia> it still logs what you say when the bots step in
<ikonia> that language (wtf) is not appropriate for ubuntu channels, nor is it needed
<phix> :\
<phix> I may as well go now before that ban is increased
<phix> cya later
<ikonia> I personally don't believe you intent, and don't actually trust your attitude, so I won't be removing the ban while ljl is not here, I suggest you come back in 24 hours to speak to ljl
<ikonia> "your intent" sorry
<phix> ok
<phix> done
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> if there is nothing else I'd request you leave the channel until your next ready to talk to ljl 
<phix> ok
<phix> cya
<ikonia> thanks
<Nafallo> haha! and the guy's ident is "threat". convincing... ;-)
<ikonia> exactly
<sken> why am i forwarded to this channel!
<sken> how can i uninstall google earth
<sken> can anybody me unlock my ban?
<ikonia> you are forwarded to this channel because of your persistant behaviour
<ikonia> you have been banned / kicked over 5 times in the last 30 days
<sken> lol why?
<ikonia> and you started swearing and finding it funny in #ubuntu
<ikonia> you know why
<sken> i dunno it's not my fault
<bazhang> sken you had an exchange with Panarchy today, did you not?
<sken> my bro is searing
<sken> swearing
<ikonia> not interested in your brotehr
<ikonia> you are reasonable for your own account
<sken> yeah bazhang
<bazhang> !coc > sken 
<ubottu> sken, please see my private message
<bazhang> !guidelines > sken 
<sken> on behalf of my bro i tell you sorry
<bazhang> !guidelines | sken 
<ubottu> sken: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> sken read those.
<bazhang> sken, no.
<bazhang> sken, nothing to do with your brother.
<ikonia> sken: lets be real - it's not your borther
<ikonia> sken: it was you who said "fuck" in ubuntu a few minutes ago
<sken> no dude
<ikonia> sken: you did the same "lol" after you said it as you just did in here
<sken> can you unlock me please?
<ikonia> no
<bazhang> sken no.
<sken> why?
<ikonia> I've just told you
<ikonia> your behaviour
<bazhang> sken, if you need to ask that, then you are not ready to join the channel
<sken> come on dude sorrrry i have read the guidelines
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> you've not read the guidelines
<ikonia> now your saying it was you
<bazhang> sken reading the guidelines is only one step.
<ikonia> bazhang: he's not read 3 pages in 30 seconds
<ikonia> not itnerested in lies
<ikonia> interested
<bazhang> ikonia, indeed not.
<sken> come on guys i really need help!
<ikonia> sken: not going to happen
<ikonia> sken: you should consider that next time you consider being a pain / rude / offensive
<bazhang> sken you are not helping your case by arguing this
<sken> come on dude
<ikonia> sken: no
<bazhang> sken your ban will only get longer
<ikonia> sken: it's not going to change at this moment in time
<sken> how longer?
<ikonia> sken: unknown at this time, come back in a few days
<bazhang> sken please part now.
<sken> what the f..... i have problem with my pc
<sken> help me
<ikonia> sken: again - language
<ikonia> sken: no - you have cuased this your self now accept responsability and leave 
<bazhang> sken come back next week, four days from now.
<sken> my hard disk is destryed
<ikonia> sken: ban is now a week
<bazhang> sken care to make it two?
<sken> come onnnnn
<ikonia> sken: now 2 weeks
<sken> come on guyssssssss
<ikonia> sken: 3 weeks
<sken> plz help
<ikonia> 4 weeks
<sken> come onnnnnnn
<ikonia> ok - 3 months, bye 
<ikonia> sken: please leave the channel and come back in 3 months
<sken> fuck youuuuuu
<ikonia> thoguth so 
<sken> son of a bitch
<sken> you fucking gay bastard
<ikonia> LjL: elkbuntu one of you two awake please
<ikonia> sken: thanks for proving my point
<bazhang> mneptok, hi
<sken> fuck off
<ikonia> sken: is your brother at your keyboard again 
<sken> yeah
<bazhang> panarchy was acting up earlier as well
<sken> can anybody unlock me
<bazhang> jussi01, hi
<sken> my pc is destroyed
<sken> come  on guyssss
<ikonia> @mark sken
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> ikonia, not sure if you saw the exchange earlier or not
<ikonia> bazhang: I didn't but I've seen enough
<ikonia> sken: sorry your "fuck you" atttiude has now lost you any discussion
<bazhang> ie not with present company
<ikonia> sken: this disscussion is over
<sken> come on my bro wason pc
<ikonia> bazhang: nudge me a pm
<sken> he is very spoiled
<ikonia> sken: don't lie, it's tedious
<sken> i''m not lying
<sken> now iam the real sken
<ikonia> I'm sure, lets not waste anymore time
<ikonia> sken: please leave
<sken> come on help me
<sken> my pc is destroyed
<sken> plx
<sken> plz
<ikonia> sken: it's not going to happe
<ikonia> happen
<ikonia> this is the consiquences of your action
<sken> come on dude
<sken> help me
<ikonia> what part of "no" is not clear
<sken> i really need help
<bazhang> sken, you should join a general linux channel
<sken> what dou you mean
<bazhang> sken you will NOT be allowed in #ubuntu any time soon.
<sken> you are not going to unlock me
<bazhang> sken, there is also a #ubuntu-gr
<sken> come on until tomorrow
<ikonia> LjL: nalioth PriceChild elkbuntu Pici available please
<ikonia> sken: just leave, it's not going to happen
<sken> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<sken> sken>	come on help me 	<sken>	my pc is destroyed 	<sken>	plx 	<sken>	plz 	<ikonia>	sken: it's not going to happe 	<ikonia>	happen 	<sken>	come on dude 	<ikonia>	this is the consiquences of your action 	<sken>	help me 	<sken>	i really need help 	<ikonia>	what part of "no" is not clear 	<bazhang>	sken, you should join a general linux channel 	<sken>	what dou you mean 	<bazhang>	sken you will...
<sken> ...NOT be allowed in #ubuntu any time soon. 	<sken>	you are not going to unlock me 	<bazhang>	sken, there is also a #ubuntu-gr 	<sken>	come on until tomorrow 	<ikonia>	LjL: nalioth PriceChild elkbuntu Pici available please 	<ikonia>	sken: just leave, it's not going to happen 	<sken>	plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<sken> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzpllkdeojdeoidkjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjoeedjo
<ikonia> sken: is this your brother again
<sken> [INFO]	Channel view for “#ubuntu-ops” opened. 	-->|	YOU (sken) have joined #ubuntu-ops 	=-=	Topic for #ubuntu-ops is “Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc | We reserve the right to...
<sken> ...remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Be good!” 	=-=	Topic for #ubuntu-ops was set by LjL on Sun 23 Nov 2008 04:14:02 PM EET 	*ChanServ*	[#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"...
<sken> ...	[INFO]	This cha
<ikonia> !ops
<sken> nnel requires that you have registered and identified yourself with the network's nickname registration services (e.g. NickServ). Please see the documentation of this network's nickname registration services that should be found in the MOTD (/motd to display it). 	<sken>	can anybody unlock me 	<bazhang>	jussi01, hi 	<sken>	my pc is destroyed 	<sken>	come on guyssss 	<ikonia>	@mark sken...
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sken> ...	<ubottu>	The operation succeeded. 	<bazhang>	ikonia, not sure if you saw the exchange earlier or not 	<ikonia>	bazhang: I didn't but I've seen enough 	<ikonia>	sken: sorry your "fuck you" atttiude has now lost you any discussion 	<bazhang>	ie not with present company 	<ikonia>	sken: this disscussion is over 	<sken>	come on my bro wason pc 	<ikonia>	bazhang: nudge me a pm 	<sken>	he is...
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<sken> ...very spoiled 	<ikonia>	sken: don't lie, it's tedious 	<sken>	i”m not lying 	<sken>	now iam the real sken 	<ikonia>	I'm sure, lets not waste anymore time 	<ikonia>	sken: please leave 	<sken>	come on help me 	<sken>	my pc is destroyed 	<sken>	plx 	<sken>	plz 	<ikonia>	sken: it's not going to happe 	<ikonia>	happen 	<sken>	come on dude 	<ikonia>	this is the consiquences of your action...
<ikonia> !staff | assistance with sken please 
<ubottu> assistance with sken please: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<sken> ?
<bazhang> sken your actions are not warranted on #ubuntu channels, nor freenode
<sken> what do you mean
<sken> was my f....... bro
<bazhang> sken if you continue, you wont like the results.
<ikonia> @mark sken again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<sken> @mark what's that?
<sken> help me
<sken> plzz
<sken> iam a good guy
<bazhang> sken you would be well advised to leave right NOW.
<Gary> sken: trolling support channels is not wanted on freenode
<sken> why?
<ikonia> Gary: thank you
<bazhang> sken if you or your brother or your cat are doing this, it is ultimately your responsibility
<sken> come on it's not going to happen again
<bazhang> no its not.
<Gary> didn't you say that already?
<sken> when can i enter again?
<ikonia> sken: leave this channel now please. This discussion ended a long time ago
<bazhang> February 2009
<ikonia> sken: Please leave this channel now.
<sken> ow man make it at least 2 weeks
<bazhang> !idle | sken 
<ubottu> sken: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> sken: this disucssion ended a long time ago, please leave now
<sken> no i'm not leaving
<ikonia> sken: I assure you, you will be
<sken> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<sken> i'm not
<bazhang> bye sken
<sken> lol
<sken> when can i enter
<bazhang> February 2009 sken
<bazhang> if you leave right now.
<sken> come on make it 2 days at least
<sken> or 3
<sken> or 1
<bazhang> sken as was explained earlier, there are other linux support channels; you would be well advised to seek those out now.
<sken> which one
<bazhang> !irc | sken read the last link
<ubottu> sken read the last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> heh
 * Gary really hates timesinks
<bazhang> hi Gary 
<bazhang> :)
<Gary> hey bazhang 
<Gary> oh btw, zloy is on probation
<bazhang> !timesink
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timesink
<bazhang> thanks Gary 
<bazhang> zloykaba was in #ubuntu-ru earlier wonder if that was him
<Gary> probably
<Gary> sken: did you not get my last pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey guys.. this part msg looked questionable.. can someone translate?   A diferença entre uma loira burra e uma inteligente é que a inteligente us
<Ursinha> Jack_Sparrow, it's portugues
<Ursinha> e
<Ursinha> I guess it's a cyberscript part message, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Any problem with it..
<Ursinha> Jack_Sparrow, it says "the difference between a dumb blond and an intelligent one is that the inteligent uses"
<LjL> the difference between a stupid blonde girl and a smart one is that the smart one uses CyberScript
<Ursinha> and the phrase is incomplete
<Ursinha> yes
<Ursinha> like that
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> LjL, are you brazilian?
<LjL> Ursinha: no, italian, i just had to use google to translate "loira"
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Ursinha> LjL, asking because saw you in ubuntu-br yesterday
<Ursinha> or the day before
<Ursinha> don't remember :)
<LjL> i'm always in #ubuntu-br
<Ursinha> LjL, I realized that after
<ikonia> LjL: typical good timing, after the work has been done
<LjL> ikonia: go catch a troll
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia I got the mame front end working great last night
<ikonia> I'd put money on your sitting watching us suffer, chuckling
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: hey great effort Jack_Sparrow 
<LjL> ikonia: give me the money, i was sleeping.
<ikonia> rats
 * jussi01 waves
<bazhang> hi
<jussi01> damn, I should have bought a radeon, this nvidia sucks a bit
<jussi01> or maybe Im doing something wrong
<LjL> why don't we have a gateway ban anymore...?
<LjL> bazhang?
<jdong> jussi01: you poor thing :)
<bazhang> LjL, the gateway ban? I banned a mibbit user the other day and it seemed to take out two IP's
<jdong> it's not before long people will realize the only reason nvidia makes linux drives is because Pixar's Quadro FX'es use the same chipset.....
<LjL> bazhang, this: [06:53] *** bazhang sets mode -b *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users
<jdong> as soon as the commercial Linux nvidia gig is over, I bet nvidia will provide to be one of the MOST hostile to FOSS vendors.
<LjL> jdong: aren't they hostile enough already, given they're basically the only one not having announced opening specs?
<jdong> LjL: I vaguely recall at the start of libata in 2.6.11, nvidia sued Jeff Garzik for trying to reverse engineer NCQ for sata_nvidia.ko
<jdong> that's FOSS friendly.
<jdong> don't help, then take legal action against people doing it for themselves
<bazhang> LjL, that must have occurred when I unmuted a user earlier; not intentional I assure you
<LjL> jdong: are people still suing for reverse engineering? didn't they get that it's legal yet?
<bazhang> err unbanned
<LjL> bazhang: ok then reinstating
<bazhang> LjL, my apologies
<LjL> bazhang: np
<jdong> LjL: oh without a doubt it's legal, but that won't stop legal harassment as a way for a multibillion dollar company to bully a RedHat employee
<bazhang> I blame it on metabot.
 * LjL legally harasses jdong
<bazhang> haha
<jdong> :)
<jussi01> lol
<LjL> wasn't "malv" a very old troll?
<ikonia> I don't know his age
<ikonia> <dum dum, tish>
<LjL> ikonia: *sigh* was waiting for that
<ikonia> glad I didn't dissapoint
 * genii sips
 * jussi01 brews a large kubuntu pot of coffee for genii
<genii> jussi01: Yay!!
 * genii does a happy little caffeine jig
<Gary> I needs coffees
 * jussi01 hands Gary a nice large kubuntu mug of coffee
<Gary> ewww kubuntu :p
<jdong> does that mean the mug has this cashew that tries to expand in my face then crash each time I take a sip?
 * jussi01 slaps jdong
<jdong> it's rethinking the coffee mug paradigm!
<jdong> *ducks*
<jpds> Morning.
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<Pici> Yes, yes good morning.  jpds and I are waiting for the Community Roundtable to start
<jussi01> Pici: have you seen dhobch anywhere?
<genii> Pici: I never did find out what the hell you've been eating there
<Pici> jussi01: Right now, no. Yesterday, yes.
<Pici> genii: Google Burritos
<jussi01> Pici: if you see him today, please give him a in-person ping from Me re: IRCC :D
<jpds> jussi01: He's everywhere.
<jussi01> LOL
<genii> Pici: Interesting. I was imagining ravioli and lime jello, or possibly employee cafeteria fare
<Pici> genii: This is their employee cafeteria
<Pici> genii: Its all free, all the time
<genii> Damn. Now I want to work at Google
<jpds> (And the same stuff all the time)
<jussi01> ubottu: join #launchpad-releases
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> Fail.
<jussi01> jpds: no, she didnt fail, just likes to confuse people :P
<tritium> mneptok: good pictures of the ice storm.  Thanks!
<PriceChild> freezing rain is cool
<PriceChild> get it?
<bazhang> oof
<jussi01> PriceChild: that was a dad joke... you a dad yet?
<Ursinha> lol
<PriceChild> jussi01: nope :(
<PriceChild> jussi01: but it is... did lots of it in job
<PriceChild> jussi01: well, not making freezing rain, but things about it
<Pici> o.O
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<jussi01> ikonia: you have pm ;)
<ikonia> @bansearch ChotaZ
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #kubuntu on Jun 29 2008 06:42:46 (ID: 4947)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by LjL in #ubuntu on Dec 11 2008 15:25:03 (ID: 7853)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4846)
<LjL> ikonia: no worries, he banned himself.
<tritium> heh
<ikonia> saved me the bother
<ikonia> floodboy kicks now ?
<LjL> ikonia: mibbit users, yes it does
<LjL> ikonia: did for quite a while
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> never noticed
<LjL> ikonia: it has to remove the +e for any +b or +q to work anyway, so no point in leaving them in the channel
<ikonia> ahhh so it's cause and effect
<LjL> ikonia: it *could* probably avoid banning on flood, with some tweaking
<LjL> ikonia: but i really can't be bothered, they're already being granted a privilege by being let join from mibbit, if they flood, meh too bad for them
 * tritium googles mibbit
<ikonia> LjL: I agree
<LjL> tritium: www.mibbit.com, it's the most widely used web irc client currently
<tritium> Thanks.  I had never heard of it before now.
<ikonia> what's juanez on about saying you have to edit hal configs to get xorg working ?
<LjL> ikonia: eh, there might be some truth in that with intrepid...
<ikonia> am I missing something ???
<LjL> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84102/
<ikonia> reading.....
<ikonia> input devices only
<ikonia> that makes sense
<LjL> it all doesn't make very much sense to me
<LjL> i just avoid answering any questions that involve X...
<LjL> and meanwhile, i hold tight to my Hardy xorg.conf
<ikonia> nah it's fine, I'm reading now
<ikonia> looks like it's common sense stuff, physical devices like input devices suggested in your paste are managed by hal from what I'm reading
<ikonia> but the actual config of the Xserver is still managed in xorg
<ikonia> as I read it
<LjL> what does this OOo 3 have so cool that everyone wants to install it?
<LjL> i mean, it's a boring office suite, no 3d cubes
<Nafallo> LjL: "3"
<LjL> Nafallo: you think they misread that as "3D"?
<ikonia> LjL: much slicker than 2
<ikonia> much more what a office suite should be
<ikonia> still not mega though
<LjL> ikonia: you mean it doesn't take a coffee and some biscuits' time to start up?
<Nafallo> LjL: no. just that 3 are higher than 2.
<ikonia> LjL: still not great
<Nafallo> LjL: doesn't take a lot to get users of :-P
<ikonia> most people who want it want if for the reasons Nafallo say
<LjL> i see
<ikonia> (from what I've read in #ubuntu)
<ikonia> @bansearch enigma
<ubottu> No matches found for enigma!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> @btlogin
<LjL> hmm i might have banned frankS2 a tad too hastily
<LjL> he's in a few channel and had posted the same OT question in #gentoo too, so i assumed he had posted it in the others too...
<LjL> but it seems he's only done it in #g and #u
<Thehelpfulone> why do you +e users o.o
<LjL> Thehelpfulone: try joining from mibbit and you'll find out easily enoug
<LjL> Thehelpfulone: or for that matter, if you check #ubuntu's banlist you'll see that any web gateway (mibbit included) is banned, so a +e is really the only way to let any mibbit user in
<Thehelpfulone> ah
 * Thehelpfulone opened ban list and got a nice flood ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> Pici: it was dbo.
<DBO> twas
<DBO> I did it
<DBO> also, about WWII, my bad
<LjL> i knew.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-12
<Pici> Huh, what?
<Ursinha> lol
<LjL> Pici: jason__
<Pici> LjL: ah
<Pici> Allo Myrtti 
<Myrtti> hi
<Myrtti> have I mentioned I hate deadlines?
<Myrtti> I hate deadlines
<Pici> They are rather unpleasssant.
<Mez> they're there to be broken
<Myrtti> Mez: ours has been broken *already* by two weeks
<Myrtti> the client isn't particularly happy
<Mez> Myrtti: :'(
<Mez> Myrtti: get the whip out and make the others work faster?
<Myrtti> in the team of three people, where one has no idea what's going on, one can code but has no clue on xhtml and css and one who can xhtml and css but no code, there is nobody to blame particularly
<mneptok> DBO
<DBO> mneptok, 
<DBO> oh yeah
<mneptok> DBO: can Myrtti blame you?
<DBO> my bad for that thing too
<mneptok> see? all better.
<DBO> also, while we're on the topic
<DBO> about N'sync, my bad
<Myrtti> holy schmoly
<Myrtti> the apartment building across the park - for the first time EVER I see no lights in any of the windows
<DBO> power outage?
<Myrtti> nope
 * Pici is hanging out at Google
<Myrtti> Pici, old news
<Pici> Myrtti: pff
<Myrtti> I hate fiddling with css sometimes
<Myrtti> I've already fiddled my fingers numb with the new look of my blog
<Myrtti> now I'm supposed to do fiddling to *WORK* *STUFF*
<Myrtti> tis not fair
<Pici> We had a good discussion today in the Hall Of Fame session about measuring IRC contributions.
<Myrtti> I noticed from identi.ca
<PriceChild> Pici: 2 second summary before i disappear and catch up tomorrow morning? :P
<Myrtti> wouldn't it be wicked if there was a bot that you could @praise Mez "for helping Myrtti with her shoddy blog css" or something :-P
<Pici> PriceChild: We didn't come up with anything definintive
<Myrtti> perhaps with a limit of 3 praises per user
<jpds> Pici: You suck.
<Myrtti> per day
<Pici> An Ubuntu 'Thanks' website was discussed
<Mez> was that a request? or something that I did in the past that I forgot Myrtti ?
<Pici> For all sorts of immeasurable metrics
<Myrtti> Mez nvm :-)
<Mez> Pici: hallelujah.ubuntu.com ? :P
<Myrtti> lol
<jpds> Pici: Hmm, you were supposed to say: "heh, thanks".
<Mez> Myrtti: or just an example ?
 * Mez 's head is hurting from evil debian packaging
<Myrtti> meh, my web developer extension is broken
<Myrtti> I hates this
<Mez> Myrtti: weird - I've never had that one break on me (though I only use it for quick resize and quick local validation)
<Myrtti> Mez: my whole toolbar is gone, it has no buttons
<Myrtti> I have no idea what I've done
<Mez> Myrtti: is it listed in addons, and have you got it checked under view->toolbars?
<Myrtti> Mez: have you checked who you are talking to, and have you asked the most obvious questions? :-P
<Myrtti> Mez: Hello, it's me
<Mez> if so, right click on it and goto customise, and see if your buttons are in there :D
<Myrtti> :-D
<Mez> Myrtti: I know - BUT we all have bad days, and miss the obvious.
<Myrtti> no, they're not there
<Mez> hmmles... 
<Myrtti> I guess I'll just reinstall it and pray
<Mez> That wa gonna be my next suggestion.
<Mez> *sends prayers for Myrtti's toolbar*
<Mez> w00! I managed to upload a multi-arch package properly for the first time!
<Myrtti> I guess I'm missing something obvious - it doesn't work even after reinstalling either
<Myrtti> oh well.
<Mez> Myrtti: there was a buggy version going round that got removed from the system - dunno whether it might have been that that caused the issue?
<Mez> are your other plugins working ok ?>
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> hold on
<Myrtti> there is no such font as Bitstream vera sans mono, right? :-D
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> or is there?
<Mez> there is.
<Myrtti> damnit
<Pici> There is
<Myrtti> I have no idea where that damned font comes from
<Pici> deja vu is the same thing except it has more unicode extensions
<Mez> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera/
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I give up
<Myrtti> tis too late for this
<Myrtti> I don't want to know why svn log takes this long. I don't want to know. please. argh.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Pici> svn checkout http://django-openid-consumer.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ django-openid-consumer-read-only
<Pici> er
<Myrtti> Pici, ♥ 
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> * { font-family:sans-serif; }
<Myrtti> DOH.
<mneptok> this is one of those days i really, really hate my NDA
<Myrtti> mneptok, let us cry together about our NDA's
<Myrtti> BWUHUHUUUU
 * Myrtti gives her fresh clean hankie to mneptok 
<mneptok> *snoooooooort*
<mneptok> sorry, it's quite cold and i'm phlegm-y.
<Myrtti> that's all right, I washed plenty of those today so I have spares
<mneptok> i want to make sweet, gentle love to a high-tension power line
<Myrtti> HALLELUJA IT WORKS
 * Mez claps
<Myrtti> thank you thank you you have been a wonderful audience
<Myrtti> please, try the fish
<Myrtti> I'll be here again tomorrow, with new jokes ^___^
<Pici> yay, new jokes
<Mez> there's no such thing anymore Pici - just jokes you havent heard yet
<mneptok> Myrtti: it's "thank you, thank you! i'm here all week!"
<Myrtti> mneptok, but I'm not...
<mneptok> :(
<mneptok> lie to me. it's easier this way.
<mneptok> tell me you'll always be here. tell me you'll never leave me.
<Myrtti> sorry to break your heart
 * mneptok has separation anxiety
<Myrtti> I know what would help
<Myrtti> go hump woowoo's leg?
 * Myrtti hides
<Myrtti> YES IM TIRED
<mneptok> :)
<mneptok> i'll tell her Finland requires i do it. she cannot refuse.
<Myrtti> on sidenote: having my credit card cancelled sucks.
<Myrtti> also: I got the bill for it today.
<Myrtti> I really hope the idiots who bought the domestic flights in Italy with my card crash on the side of Etna
<mneptok> what did you buy for me off my Amazon wishlist?
<Myrtti> mneptok, sorry, some italian jerks beat me to it
<Myrtti> mneptok, it has no balance to buy a lollipop
<mneptok> wait ... Italy considers Sicily to be domestic now?
<Myrtti> and Sardinia and Rome
 * Pici listens to emet and jono argue semantics
<Myrtti> mneptok, Olbia and Catania to be exact
<LjL> mneptok: ...
<Myrtti> Pici, do you want to print my CV to give to Jono ;-)
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> days job done
<Pici> Myrtti: Do you want me to?
<mneptok> LjL: si?
<LjL> mneptok: no
<mneptok> LjL: cosa tu fai?
<Myrtti> Pici, naeh, I've already put it up the official channels few weeks ago
<Pici> Next years UDS is supposedly in Barcelona, a lot closer for many of you.
<LjL> mneptok: io niente fare, io guardare te dire scemenze
<Myrtti> Pici, BARCELONA!??!?!
<Myrtti> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Myrtti> wohooo
<Myrtti> YAY
<Pici> :)
<mneptok> LjL: nice work. indoors, no heavy lifting.
<LjL> oh god, why did you say that pici
<Myrtti> I lubs Barcelona!
<Pici> LjL: Because I need something to distract me from this circus
<Myrtti> anyway, as I was saying
 * Pici runs off to the bus
<Myrtti> HOLY SCHMOLY is it four o'clock already :-<
<mneptok> Pici: tell Jono i dry-hump him, without guilt.
 * Myrtti sods off
<Myrtti> tata kids
<bazhang> wonder if maek is the same as the banned maek0
<LjL> bazhang: different isp, but still likely. maek0 has been maek pretty often before, and there was never a maek from this one isp before
<bazhang> LjL, is that enough evidence to justify a reban for ban evasion?
<LjL> bazhang: it would if you could should he was identified when he was the "other" maek. he is now.
 * genii sips
<bazhang> maek claims not be maek0
<bazhang> also, too many conditionals LjL 
<bazhang> could should would
<mneptok> funky, junkie, monkey.
<bazhang> maek is now known as Guest80145  Guest80145 is now known as maek0  from http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/12/02/%23ubuntu.txt
<bazhang> maek is now known as Guest22157  Guest22157 is now known as maek0  from http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/12/01/%23ubuntu.txt
<bazhang> that would seem to indicate that maek0 was trying to use maek's account would it not? the xyz is now known as guest12345
 * genii thinks about the poor junk addicted monkeys
<bazhang> sorry should have pasted
<mneptok> genii: at leats they have good music
<genii> Jazzy Junkie Monkeys
<bazhang> at any rate LjL checking the logs for the last couple weeks show maek morphing to maek0 rather a large number of times
<bazhang> will keep an eye on him, as ikonia said he was less than forthcoming in their discussions
<genii> bazhang: He was in #ubuntu-server asking legitimate questions and being helped
<phix> :D
<phix> today is the day isn't it LjL?
 * phix checks LjL's pulse
<jussi01> phix: is there something we can help you with?
 * jussi01 waves to genii
<genii> Hiya jussi01 :)
<bazhang> phix, LjL is not around. try coming around tomorrow.
<bazhang> phix, please note the channel topic and do not idle here.
<phix> ok
<phix> yes I noted it, but I still awaiting help
<phix> I thought it was appropiate to wait
<bazhang> !idle | phix 
<ubottu> phix: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<phix> yeah, I am helping you keep track of my pening inquiry
<jussi01> phix: as I asked before, is there something we can help with? if not, please part
<bazhang> phix, no need.
<phix> sure, if you can unban me then I will have no further business in here
<jussi01> phix: if you are only waiting for LjL, please part and come back another time.
<bazhang> phix, parting now is in your best interest.
<phix> yeah I suppose it is
<phix> when is he usually on here?
<phix> also, what time zone are you guys in?
<bazhang> phix, idling, however, will almost certainly lead to a longer ban.
<phix> true
<phix> bazhang: I am still asking questions
<bazhang> phix, bye
<jussi01> phix: Id suggest coming back in the european afternoon
<phix> so, +1 UTC?
<bazhang> tomorrow afternoon
<jussi01> phix: good night. ;)
<phix> +1?
<phix> it is tomorrow afternoon here :)
<phix> for you guys any way
<phix> night jussi01 
<jussi01> phix: as I said. sometime in the european afternoon, now please part or Ill do it for you ;)
<phix> ok
<phix> I will go now, I was waiting for your reply
<phix> thank you for your assitance
<phix> <3
<genii> I fail to see why they hang out like that after being told the op they need to deal with isn't around, etc
<genii> Seems to be pretty common however
<jussi01> now he is pinging me with "jussi01: <3" everywhere :(
<genii> Geez
<jussi01> genii: finally!
<genii> Hahahaha
<genii> jussi01: We were gently trying like mad to make him see the error of his ways but of course in the end, Google prevailed...
<jussi01> genii: funny how after all that it goes dead
<genii> jussi01: Times of quiet spiked with interesting times... :)
<genii> Or sheer terror, I forget how it goes. But that might be just for airline pilots
 * genii hands Jack_Sparrow a coffee in a Jack Tramiel's old mug
<Jack_Sparrow> Better be decalf
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: However you like it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Remember what time of night it is here
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Well, its 20 minutes to 1AM here, but I forget if you are in my timezone....
<Jack_Sparrow> yea, 20 minutes to 1am tomorrow.. for me
<Jack_Sparrow> 20 to 10 in real life
<genii> Hmm. I have to work in 7 hours
<bazhang> djon, shik, and _21_ are all Russian and have been told repeatedly to enter #ubuntu-ru (or speak English in #ubuntu)
<Jack_Sparrow> noted
<bazhang> _21_ is a regular in -ru and knows this full well. and has spammed the channel #ubuntu before.
<bazhang> next time _21_ will be banned from #u
<Jack_Sparrow> shik just came back around a ban
<bazhang> no he is muted
<bazhang> not banned
<bazhang> he claims to not know how to enter -ru
<bazhang> nor speak English
<bazhang> now he is learning somehow
<bazhang> Ximal, how may we assist you
<Ximal> hey guys... can anyone here point me in the direction of where the xchat scripts used in the ubuntu suport channel might be based on... i need to do some research as i'm worried about some friends messing up their script..
<bazhang> #xchat
<bazhang> Ximal, this is not a support channel, as you well know
<Ximal> well i'm more looking towards yalls script on warnings.. yeah.. i'm sorry
<Ximal> i'll ask in the support channel..
<bazhang> so please ignore the support I gave above
<bazhang> argh
<bazhang> odd.
<bazhang> Djon also claims not to know how to enter that channel.
<bazhang> Surely all a coincidence :)
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<bazhang> _21_ , -ru regular with a history of !danger command spam in #ubuntu, joined shortly thereafter by two other Russian speakers, both of whom cannot enter -ru.
<bazhang> and no sign whatsoever that they are banned in -ru
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (s0ulslack bot abuse)
<phix> :D
<bazhang> eyes on filsuf
<LjL> the floodbots ban more than i thought
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<LjL> ugh, getdeb
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> their pidgin deb has not caused any issues here or for people I know have used it.. but yea, 
<genii> @hostmask genii
<ubottu> genii!n=genii@unaffiliated/genii
<genii> Good morning, afternoon, or evening 
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: as long as they're known good... but generally speaking, ugh
<Jack_Sparrow> genii What, no coffee.. 
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Always :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I played games on my new mame cabinet yesterday..  Ah, the classics..
 * genii puts on a fresh pot of Tim Horton's coffee for the channel
<ikonia> is freenode having problems or is it my connection ?
<stdin> I think it's your connection
<ikonia> concur
<ikonia> thanks
<LjL> ikonia: you were doing it yesterday too
<LjL> ikonia: 60 operation timed out mostly
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> on the phone to isp now
<ikonia> is's suck
<ikonia> they look for any excuse before dicussing the problem
<ikonia> "oh it's your network switch, it's unsheilded you shouldn't have it near the router"
<ikonia> what ?????? how do you know it's unshielded
<genii> ikonia: I know, it's all bullcrap
<ikonia> now it's my router firmware....I should buy a quality router, apprantly, my cisco is not quality
<ikonia> I've got to jump through all these hopes, like provide them the firmware details before they will progress further
<genii> They just hate to admit they are oversubscribed
<ikonia> despite teh fact that it's been working fine for over a year
<ikonia> I don't think this is subscription, it think I have a hardware fault on my physical line, or at the excahnge
<ikonia> excahnge
<ikonia> exchange even
<ikonia> all my problesm start between 3 - 6 PM uk time 
<genii> Hm. Sounds like maybe they are doing some server maintenaince or so
<genii> (at those times)
<ikonia> every night, suggesting some sort of change somewhere, looks like something is going on at the exchange
<ikonia> yes, but they won't contact the line provider until I have jumped on their questions
<ikonia> this has being going on for over a week
 * genii gets ikonia a large mug of coffee and some aspririns
<genii> *aspirins, even
<ikonia> wish I could remember my rotuers remote login password so I could give it them now to shutt hem up
<ikonia> shut
<ikonia> not used it in ages so couldn't remember it
<jpds> Morning.
<Pici> Aye
<bazhang> hi
<ikonia> hello UDS club
<ikonia> ##club-uds
<ikonia> ;)
<Pici> :P
<bazhang> heh
 * genii steals Pici's burrito
<ikonia> skenderbo is sken
<jrib> @bansearch sken
<ubottu> Match: *!*@athedsl-351551.home.otenet.gr!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Dec 11 2008 12:45:35 (ID: 7840)
<ubottu> Match: sken!*@*!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Dec 11 2008 12:53:48 (ID: 7842)
<ubottu> Match: sken!n=chatzill@athedsl-351551.home.otenet.gr by ikonia in #ubuntu-ops on Dec 11 2008 13:55:01 (ID: 7844)
<ubottu> Match: sken!n=chatzill@athedsl-351551.home.otenet.gr by ikonia in #ubuntu-ops on Dec 11 2008 13:45:56 (ID: 7843)
<Pici> oy
<jpds> Hmm.
<ikonia> it's jim
<jrib> who's jim?
<Pici> He's dead Jim?
<ikonia> him
<jrib> ikonia: heh, kind of wide
<ikonia> short term
<ikonia> can't be too many users on that ISP using ident chatzilla at this moemnt
<ikonia> unless you feel it's "too" wide even short term
<jrib> hits: AplaEgw Besnik dathrien dimitris jim_p Mode nparafe panosdotk panosdotk_ parfu redi sken sken_ skenderbeu stef22 tsikis xaris yo
<jrib> though I guess they could all be sken
<jrib> and "Mode" must be a bug :)
<LjL> hmm
<LjL> they aren't all sken
<LjL> chatzill is a... widely used client, you know
<ikonia> I'll remove and be a bit less harsh
<ikonia> oh yes, I appricaite that
<ikonia> I'll tighten that up to a much shorter range, 
<ikonia> he's learnt how to change his nick and ip so I'll be tighter
<Pici> I'll address [c0re] in private about ops
<ikonia> Pici: he's been a pain for a few days
<ikonia> I've warned him about a few thigns (offtopic being one) a few times
<ikonia> n=chatzill@athedsl*.home.otenet.gr ?
<ikonia> still too harsh ?
<jrib>  they all look like that, yeah
<ikonia> non of them are using chatzilla though
<jrib> I ran grep 'chatzil.*home.otenet.gr' freenode.\#ubuntu.weechatlog
<ikonia> Gary: you there - didn't you kline sken for a few days yesterday ?
<ikonia> jrib: try it against athedsl*.home.otenet.gr
<ikonia> as a good chunk didn't use teh athedsl prefix
<jrib> AplaEgw Besnik dathrien dimitris jim_p nparafe panosdotk panosdotk_ parfu redi sken sken_ skenderbeu stef22 tsikis xaris yo
<ikonia> rats
<LjL> ikonia: 13 distinct nicks there
<ikonia> yup, too much
<ikonia> interesting jim_p showed up  jim_p [n=jim_p@ppp-94-66-132-34.home.otenet.gr]
<LjL> ikonia: how's the realname?
<jrib> ikonia: I'm grepping logs
<ikonia> New Now Know How
<LjL> ikonia: ok, that's the standard chatzilla realname
<LjL> ikonia: how about by nickname?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> sken_/sken/Skenderbough
<ikonia> he's learnt to change that to dodge
<ikonia> so it would seem 
<LjL> ikonia: what's c0re doing? he's being an issue on #fedora too apparently
<Pici> He was just asking me about becoming an op
<LjL> and he's definitely being silly right now
<ikonia> LjL: he's a pain in gerenal 
<ikonia> hard to have a quiet word with him yesteday
<ikonia> found out how he slipped through the net - my bad typing
<[c0re]> hi
<[c0re]> omg a lot of ops
<[c0re]> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> [c0re]: hi - please stop messing around in the channel
<LjL> omg lol
<ikonia> it's a big distuption, I've ask you not to do it, pici's asked you not to do it
<ikonia> please stop now
<[c0re]> ok
<ikonia> thanks - consider this a final warning to be clear
<[c0re]> LMAO
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<[c0re]> nada
<LjL> also, get rid of that "." after half your messages
<ikonia> please speak english 
<[c0re]> LjL, do you wanna know why i type that after a line?
<[c0re]> nada = nothing?
<[c0re]> eveyone know it
<LjL> [c0re]: well, i mostly want you to stop doing it
<LjL> but i'm curious, yes
<[c0re]> the awn wont let me see the last line i typed.
<jrib> heh
<Mez> [c0re]: then maybe it's time to get a better client?
<[c0re]> faking awn
<LjL> well, don't disrupt the channel just to manage to see it
<[c0re]> i am on x chat?
<LjL> awn can be hidden probably
<jrib> can't you just resize xchat so awn doesn't cover it?
<[c0re]> yea it is
<[c0re]> hmm nice idea :D
<ikonia> Anyway [c0re] you've been asked to stop, which you've agree to, your welcome to leave the channel and rejoin your support discussions in #ubuntu
<[c0re]> done
<[c0re]> ikonia, lmao
<[c0re]> thanks
<[c0re]> bye #ubuntu-ops
 * jrib is too lazy today
<ikonia> [c0re]: why is eveything funny ?
 * [c0re] is too
<[c0re]> i dont know
<[c0re]> lmao
<ikonia> stop with it
<jrib> [c0re]: are you high?
<ikonia> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<[c0re]> no i am not
<LjL> jrib: funny, it's the same question he's been asked in -ot
<Mez> [c0re]: I don't think you're funny. Maybe you have a unique sense of humour. But it doesn't need to be shared with the rest of the world. LOL to yourself if you want, but we don't need to know. 
<[c0re]> <__mikem> omg [c0re] you are high?
<Mez> And from what I can tell, you should go see a doctor. Get your ass sewn back on.
<[c0re]> that was really funny
<[c0re]> may i leave now?
<LjL> yes
<[c0re]> thanks
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops [c0re]
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<[c0re]> Mez, you asked to me to change irc client
<[c0re]> which client should i use?
<Mez> [c0re]: xchat is good, but setup awn properly. And this isn't the place to ask
<[c0re]> oh ok
<[c0re]> i didnt know where to find you. that why i came here :p
<Mez> [c0re]: I'm not the person to ask
<[c0re]> ok sorry
<Mez> http://linkpot.net/discusses/ <-- try there
<Nafallo> woha! it's back!
<Nafallo> nice
<Mez> Nafallo: ??
<Nafallo> linkpot was offline last time I looked :-)
<Nafallo> last TIMES I looked actually.
<Mez> lol - It's been back up for a while.
<Mez> (though just sent me to some random advertising site)
<Daviey> err, mrben passed the project onto someone else
<[c0re]> http://linkpot.net/discusses/ = google?
<Mez> Daviey: yeah, schwuk ;)
<Daviey> [c0re]: I suspect that was a hidden JFGI reference
<Mez> Daviey: it was more of a "I don't want to paste a huge URL"
<Daviey> Mez: yeah... but i didn't mention his name, incase he didn't want it known publically :)
<[c0re]> JFGI?
<Daviey> !JFGI
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<[c0re]> !JFGI
<Mez> Daviey: Lol - it's in the footers ;)
<Daviey> oh
<Mez> (well, link to a company, which links to schwuk)
<[c0re]> did i say anything like wtf?
<Mez> Daviey: don't forget to check your diary on Sunday
<Daviey> wilco
 * [c0re] wants you guys to invite [c0re] to op
<Mez> [c0re]: ?
<Mez> !idle | [c0re] 
<ubottu> [c0re]: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Mez> ffs
<Mez> remind me to : that next time
<Mez> @mark #ubuntu-ops [c0re]
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> I didnt need to do that did I ?
<LjL> Mez, it's not really useful to @mark just after a kick...
<Mez> LjL: yeah, I realised hat ;)
<Mez> that :)
<mneptok> damn. i missed the freakshow.
<tritium> mneptok: I'm still here
<mneptok> tritium: you need more random "omfg lol"s and ops-begging
<mneptok> not that your sweet, sweet butt doen't get you pretty far, mind you.
<hischild> This may be none of my concern, but i just noticed a ban being set on the #ubuntu channel by 2 people at the same time. May i ask what this was for?
<tritium> mneptok: why, thank you
<jpds> hischild: Which ban?
<Jack_Sparrow> his language
<hischild> jpds, tritium sets ban on %*!*@201-2-218-158.bnut3702.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br <---- this one
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium and I both 
<Jack_Sparrow> although he beat me by milliseconds
<jpds> hischild: Must of been a script going it twice.
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, yes, but i haven't seen him speak nor even join. 
<tritium> hischild: foul language & insults
<tritium> hischild: why?
<hischild> jpds, so it appears. 
<hischild> tritium, i was wondering, because the user didnt even join the channel at all. 
<mneptok> hischild: look closer
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild read again
<tritium> hischild: the user is still there
<mneptok> hischild: /lastlog Campo
<tritium> (or, was still there)
<jpds> hischild: fil** de ****.
<mneptok> alguem fa-la-la-la-la la-la-la-la Portugues?
<hischild> Not all together at the same time ... lol ... I wasn't aware that a user could be banned and still be there. Guess i just learned something new. 
<jpds> Which is portugese for something quite rude.
<jpds> hischild: He was muted by the %*!*@* ban.
<hischild> jpds, i don't speak portugese, so i guess it's good that i don't know :-)
<mneptok> hischild: a ban only prevents /join and /msg #channel
<hischild> Ah ok. 
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> We didnt do it on a lark
<hischild> I just thought there was no harm in asking, so thanks for the answers. 
<jpds> Any time.
<mneptok> well, there IS harm in asking, because now my soup's cold!
 * mneptok weeps bitter tears
<hischild> mneptok, oh no! 
<mneptok> oh YES!
 * jpds sends mneptok a google burrito.
 * hischild warms up mneptok's soup in a microwave
 * tritium nukes mneptok's soup
<mneptok> ooooo! googurrito! i'll have it search for pico de gallo.
<Jack_Sparrow> I was just gien a P4 dual that was running at 175' Will that help
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, you remembering my name, was that good or bad? last question before i'm gone again :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> A little artic silver and running about 95 now
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild Not a bad thing...
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, ok. 
<mneptok> hischild: he's stalking you.
<hischild> mneptok, now i'm getting scared ...
<Jack_Sparrow> I have just seen you enough to know you are a regular.. and not a problem
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, thanks :-)
<mneptok> hischild: wait until you see him dressed as a transgendered Ethel Merman and coming through the bathroom window.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> On a side note.. Betty Paige passed away yesterday
<mneptok> yeah, saw that. sad schtuff.
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea...
<hischild> mneptok, that's ... just scary :p
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, don't know her .. 
<mneptok> maybe my wife will wear pasties this weekend as a tribute. but prolly not.
 * mneptok 
<mneptok> gah
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok And PLEEEEZE.. Cher maybe but ethel merman.. ouch
<mneptok> finger fail.
<Jack_Sparrow> MIne will, she is the one that told me about it
<mneptok> Jack_Sparrow: there's NO business like SHOW business like NO business i KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!
<Jack_Sparrow> YEp, remember it well
 * hischild wishes you all a happy evening/morning/afternoon/whichever you please. 
<mneptok> Ethel Murmansk. the Russian singer with the Popeye voice.
<Seeker`> o/
<jpds> mneptok: popey?
<ubottu> In ubottu, ompaul said: inx is <reply> inx is a ubuntu derivative, is not x found on http://inx.maincontent.net/ and launchpad
<ompaul> I can or can't edit?
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> I can 
<ompaul> ubottu inx is <reply> inx is a ubuntu derivative, is not x found on http://inx.maincontent.net/ and launchpad
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> stdin, it don't say helo in /msg ;-) 
<ompaul> jussi01, ^^
<LjL> ompaul: perhaps "not supported by us"...?
<ompaul> yeaop
<ompaul> ubottu inx is <reply> inx is a ubuntu derivative, is not x found on http://inx.maincontent.net/ and launchpad supported in #inx  not in ubuntu channels
<ubottu> But inx already means something else!
<ompaul> ubottu no inx is <reply> inx is a ubuntu derivative, is not x found on http://inx.maincontent.net/ and launchpad supported in #inx  not in ubuntu channels#
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> ubottu no inx is <reply> inx is a ubuntu derivative, is not x found on http://inx.maincontent.net/ and launchpad supported in #inx  not in ubuntu channels
 * ompaul head desks
<ompaul> there ye go
<ompaul> LjL, pm
<Seeker`> is the <reply> superfluous?
<Seeker`> I thought that ubottu, something is an ubuntu derivaive...
<Seeker`> would give "something is an ubuntu derivative"
<LjL> !inx
<ubottu> inx is a ubuntu derivative, is not x found on http://inx.maincontent.net/ and launchpad supported in #inx  not in ubuntu channels
<Seeker`> ubottu, seeker is an ubuntu-uk op
<ubottu> But seeker already means something else!
<Seeker`> ubottu, seeker2 is an ubuntu-uk op
<LjL> !no inx is <reply> INX is an Ubuntu derivative, "Is Not X" - see http://inx.maincontent.net/ and Launchpad - Support in #inx (not in Ubuntu channels)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Seeker`
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Seeker`> !seeker2
<LjL> Seeker`: no ;)
<ubottu> seeker2 is an ubuntu-uk op
<Seeker`> ubottu: forget seeker2
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Seeker`
<Seeker`> !seeker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seeker
<Seeker`> hmm
<Pici> stdin: ping re: supybot calendar
<LjL> Pici: is anything going on on that front?
<Pici> LjL: There was a session this afternoon about replacing the Fridge with something else.  One of the things discussed was the inability of the current calendaring system not being able to handle recurring events properly.  I just wanted to see what stdin knew about the drupal/supybot part of it.
<LjL> Pici: uhm, i don't know about the current calendar, but *supybot* certainly doesn't handle recurring events properly...
<Seeker`> s/recurring events/many things
<mneptok> Seeker`: the <reply> was always necessary with infobot, and the behavior has carried into successive generations of IRC bots.
<Pici> LjL: If the calendar was moved to the Google calendar system the calendar API could provide better support probably.
<LjL> Pici: what i told to the CC on a personal note was that i'm not so thrilled as something as important as the fridge being offloaded to... Google
<Seeker`> mneptok: fair enough
<LjL> Pici: i'm not particularly fond of moving things from open platforms to closed ones
<LjL> Pici: it would be like using sourceforge instead of launchpad!
<LjL> Pici: no, wait. scrap that.
<Pici> LjL: We are just exploring our options, if possible they'd like to keep the data on the fridge app itself (drupal). 
<geeksquad> i own a channel witch i registered with chanserv and i am not the operator of that channel
<geeksquad> how do i become the operator on my channel
<Seeker`> you should automatically be an operator
<Pici> geeksquad: /msg chanserv help op
<geeksquad> but i am not i can not change the topic or change the mode and chanserv does -s+tc-o geeksquadat the beginning
<Pici> geeksquad: And the network help channel is in #freenode, not #ubuntu-ops, we don't run the network.
<geeksquad> thanks
<mneptok> ευχαριστώ πολυ
<mneptok> oh, *geek*squad. never mind.
<LjL> mneptok: παρακαλω σου
<Seeker`> I wish people would talk in a langugae I understand
<ikonia> 00100110010, 1001001111010100010111010111010100101110,
<Seeker`> ah, thats better
<ikonia> 1
<PriceChild> Seeker`: pardon?
<Pici> I think I saw a 2.
<LjL> ikonia: 11 bytes and then a comma? please
<LjL> bits, even
<ikonia> I wasn't counting
<LjL> ikonia: if you had put 16, i'd have actually gone and tried to decipher it
<Seeker`> lo PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Seeker`: i was going to make some sort of joke about "french, there you go", but other people talking has ruined it.
<Seeker`> i dont know french
<ikonia> je ne parle vous francis
<Seeker`> what he said
<LjL> ikonia: "i don't talk you Francis"?
<mneptok> ikonia: "je ne parle pas francais." ;)
<ikonia> mneptok: thank you
<mneptok> LjL: at least he's being polite to Francis, despite ignoring him.
<LjL> mneptok: il y a des moyennes pour etre inpolites aussi avec le Vous
<Seeker`> I like the british method of speaking foreign languages
<Seeker`> 1. Say it in english
<LjL> 2. Translate word by word
<Seeker`> 2. Say it in english louder, with wild gesticulating
<LjL> 3. If you don't know some word, mangle it based on the English
<Seeker`> 3. Give up and start throwing furniture, safe in the knowledge that you tried your best
<mneptok> LjL: je suis au Quebec. "aussi?" "itou," STP. ;)
<PriceChild> Seeker`: that was the whole point, "pardon" is the same in french and english afaik
<LjL> mneptok: "itou" comme un anglais que cherche de dire "too" en francais? c'est terrible.
<LjL> mneptok: and you're not being polite to me, either.
<mneptok> LjL: non, c'est le vielle mot. "aussi" est le moderne.
<Seeker`> sprechen sie deutsch?
<LjL> Seeker`: nicht so viel
<mneptok> Seeker`: naturlich.
<Seeker`> ich spreche ein bisschen
<mneptok> Seeker`: single 's' :)
<Seeker`> mneptok: isn't it that double s character?
<mneptok> nope
<LjL> mneptok: aniouai, Google Translate ne le connait pas, donc ce mot n'existe pas.
<mneptok> or, rather, not when i learned it.
<mneptok> LjL: google.qc, peut etre? ;)
<Seeker`> fair enough
<LjL> mneptok, Seeker`: Google Translate has all of bischen, bisschen and bißchen, so they're all correct.
<Seeker`> I havent had a german lesson (or a need to speak it) in 6.5 years
<mneptok> LjL: voila. http://www2.umoncton.ca/cfdocs/cea/livres/doc.cfm?ident=G0263&nform=T&retour=nul&index=1
<ompaul> LjL, pm again sorry
<Seeker`> wow I'm getting old :P
<Seeker`> hmm, it is quicker to part all channels with /join than /part (possibly)
<mneptok> Seeker`: my last formal German class was 14 years ago. in college. which i started a decade late. ;)
<Seeker`> you are 42ish?
<mneptok> 44 this year
<mneptok> 43 at present
<mneptok> good math there. ;)
<Pici> Well done.
<Seeker`> Me can do maths
<Seeker`> englush not so good
<Pici> Guido is going on a bit long about Google App Engine...
<LjL> i'm going to remove bans
<Pici> On?
<LjL> starting with old redirects to #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> All of them?
<LjL> that banlist can't be looked at
<LjL> there are redirects to -ops belonging to freenode.net
<ikonia> guido - isn't he the green guy from star wars
<ikonia> Buta buta solo
<Pici> Gweedo
<ikonia> ahhh
<Pici> ikonia: And I'm referring to Van Rossum
<ikonia> Solo had jabba's money......
<mneptok> Zarguz bwansik zoota Jedi Mind Trick oognak burvis.
<Myrtti> hello kids
<Myrtti> btw, the chanserv message is a bit confusing
<Myrtti> it's not clear about the loco channels
<LjL> Myrtti: which chanserv message?
<Myrtti> [#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
<LjL> sounds more like the correct message for #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> exactly my thoughts
<Myrtti> well, not exactly
<Myrtti> somewhere along the lines of my thoughts
<Myrtti> give or take few words
<LjL> brainless copy and paste from topic: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators - This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only - #ubuntu-irc has a broader scope
<Myrtti> sounds immediately better
<Myrtti> I've shouted too much
<Myrtti> lost my voice
<Myrtti> I sound almost like Joe Cocker
<Pici> yikes
<Myrtti> the little sound that I can produce
<Myrtti> company christmas party was today
<Myrtti> I bet more than half is still partying
<Pici> oye
<Myrtti> I'm enjoying the Egyptian cotton sheets of the hotel :-)
<Myrtti> wearing Duncan's Space Invaders t-shirt
<Myrtti> and shivering
<Pici> Hotel? You aren't at home?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> the company christmas party is at Helsinki
<Pici> Ah.
<Myrtti> that's at minimum 1hour 30mins of train ride away from home
<Myrtti> + 30mins in local transport bus
<Myrtti> and I love hotel sheets far too much to let this chance to go by
<Pici> Hehe
<Myrtti> free drinks is a lethal combination though
<Myrtti> together with people to talk heaps of bs with
<LjL> do you have this scripted?
<LjL> <three lines>
<LjL> <of talk>
<LjL> <from myrtti>
<LjL> <one bland one word reply by pici>
<LjL> goto 10
<Myrtti> LjL, shuddup and bring me moar döner kebab
<Pici> ya
<LjL> Myrtti: sheesh
<LjL> (kebab)
<Myrtti> nomnom,
<Myrtti> noom NOOM
<Pici> I mean, I'm listening to this Google UDS session, its pretty interesting.
<LjL> Pici: are they taking over us?
<LjL> am i google's irc slave?
<Pici> LjL: Not yet.  
<Pici> They said they liked Hardy.
<mneptok> Donner-kebabs? those Finns and their reindeer addictions ...
<Myrtti> mneptok, get your facts straights
<Myrtti> -s
<LjL> Pici: well, i use hardy :(
<mneptok> my facts are happily GLBT, tyvm
<Pici> LjL: They use Dapper and Hardy currently.
 * LjL goes to bash.org
<LjL> Pici: time for me to upgrade to intrepid
<LjL> Pici: tell me they aren't particularly fond of the eeepc
<LjL> gooogleee
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%B6ner_kebab
<Myrtti> I might be forced to get one as a breakfast
<LjL> Myrtti: ugh, wait, breakfast... that's starting not to sound good.
<Pici> Finns are weird.
<Pici> Or it may just be Myrtti 
<Myrtti> LjL, and what did you expect after um. four ciders, three red wine glasses, one cuba libre, one rhum nog, ...
<Myrtti> what have I had in addition...
<Myrtti> whmmm
<Myrtti> well, that's for starters
<LjL> meh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, oshin said: ubottu: my problem is i have been install flash-plugin but why it still not worked
<LjL> there's one certainty in my life
<Myrtti> groaaaaah, muscle spasms
<LjL> and that's my milk and biscuits at breakfast
<Pici> !bot | oshin 
<ubottu> oshin: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> hello oshin, you can ignore the message ubottu sent you
<oshin> help: my problem is i have been install flash-plugin but why it still not worked
<Myrtti> about the changing of the factoid
<oshin> in terminal i have been remove flashplugin and then i back installing it, but why still not work
<Pici> oshin: This isn't a support channel.  ubottu is a bot.  Please join #ubuntu and continue to ask there.
<oshin> pici: ubottu ask me to join in this room
<Myrtti> oshin, it's a program
<Pici> oshin: Because it thought you were making a factoid change.
<Pici> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<Myrtti> not an intelligent person
<Myrtti> it gives answers it's programmed to give
<LjjjL> it also doesn't tell people to join this channel
<Myrtti> and the answer it gave was programmed to give if it thinks someone is trying to teach it new things
<Pici> LjjjL: It says that it forwards the request to ubuntu-ops
<oshin> sorry annoying but you should not saying "not an intelligent person"
<LjjjL> Pici: i know that, it's not exactly the same thing as asking to join
<oshin> im out
<Myrtti> oshin, it's not a person, at ALL
<Myrtti> it's a piece of software, written in Python
<oshin> so where i should find answer for my question if in#ubuntu i don't get
<Myrtti> #ubuntu
<oshin> okay i will back to #ubuntu
<Myrtti> or #ubuntu-id ... 
<Myrtti> *sigh
<Myrtti> *
<Pici> *
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-13
<hischild> will someone be kind enough to call stop on the discussion between nordin and me?
<Flannel> hischild: Just check yourself out of the conversation
<hischild> Flannel, tried that n didnt listen. 
<Flannel> Alright
<hischild> devilinops is also pming random people that have responded. i've received 3 so far, i've seen 2 others respond to the channel about pm's as well. Sorry if i'm annoying with it. 
<hischild> Flannel, ty
<hischild> and ignore that second note, he left. 
 * hischild waves you all a happy morning/afternoon/evening/goodnight (make your choice) and the best of luck and all that.  
<jpds> [c0re] has joined #ubuntu if anyone cares.
<Flannel> whossat?
<jpds> Someone who was making problems earlier on today.
<Flannel> Hooray for lastlog
<Pici> horray
<Pici> hooray
<Pici> harry
<Pici> hairy
<jpds> hoary?
<Pici> if you say so
<jpds> Pici: I'm watching you.
<Pici> jpds: Thanks
<jpds> God, this ball is way too bouncy and fun.
<Flannel> jpds: Is Pici going to do a trick? or why are we watching?
<Pici> Flannel: No, hes literally watching me.
<jpds> Flannel: Cos he's about 4 meters away from me.
<Pici> And bouncing on a google ball
<Jack_Sparrow> while eating a google burrito ?
<Pici> No burritos today, thank goodness.
<Flannel> Pici: On Monday I mentioned how nice it was that the week was almost over
<mneptok> <lionel_ritchie> i'm stuck on you. i got a feelin' down deep in my shorts that my stools are loose. </lionel_ritchie>
<LjL> Pici: he's watching you while you giggle frantically at your words chain?
<LjL> i mean seriously, i wouldn't want to be watched while chatting on IRC
<LjL> especially so by someone else who's on IRC
<Jack_Sparrow> what it the trigger for indonesia
<LjL> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<LjL> !indonedia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indonedia
<LjL> !indonesia
<LjL> !indonesian
<LjL> !indonesian is <alias> id
<ubottu> But indonesian already means something else!
<LjL> right, so it does
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, aren't you being a bit too quick to !ot now? boggdy was asked "what's your default boot OS", he replied "Windows, my wife hates Ubuntu", i don't really think that calls for !ot...
<Jack_Sparrow> I have seen him before
<Jack_Sparrow> We can see if it is the same guy...  by waiting
<Jack_Sparrow> ot seems to be deteriorating
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> he's been talking to soundray another time
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<LjL> jrib, look at /topic #joiito
<LjL> jrib: /who 201.210.4.116
<LjL> as i suspected, watson
<jrib> eh?
<bazhang> wow 
<bazhang> intolerance abounds.
<LjL> jrib: he!
<bazhang> there was a guy posting upside down for seven or eight lines and got a pass.
<LjL> jrib: he's the same as Alexplay, who's also in #ubuntu and also asked Debian question, although only this alter-ego of his was this silly. i guess he thought we wouldn't know it's the same person,
<LjL> bazhang: not when i was around, surely
 * LjL blinks
<bazhang> all circumstantial evidence suggests that maek and maek0 are the same person LjL 
<bazhang> though he denied it when I PM'd him
<jrib> LjL: ah
<LjL> bazhang: if he's doing nothing bad...
<bazhang> oddly enough he stopped speaking at the same time
<jrib> LjL: are you sure it's not his cousin sharing the same router?
<bazhang> not my call; it was ikonia 's ban, just doing a bit of forensic investigation as it were
<LjL> jrib: i'm almost certain it is
<Gary> stalking you mean bazhang ?
<LjL> bazhang, @mark it in ubotu as very likely ban evasion and keep a highlight is what i'd do
<bazhang> Gary, stalking? by going through the publically available logs?
<LjL> Gary: no, that's what i do with you
<Gary> ahh, oki, cool LjL 
<bazhang> Gary, I was trying to determine if he/she was ban evading
<bazhang> Gary, is that considered stalking???
<Gary> I'm not saying stalking is bad
<Flannel> aww, how endearing.  bazhang has a stalkee.  So cute ^^
<bazhang> I thought the whole point of being an operator in -ru was to prevent stalking.
<bazhang> color me surprised to the 'stalking is OK' response.
<LjL> eyes on notadj
<Gary> bazhang: :-)
<Gary> depends what kind of stalking
<bazhang> just to clarify on maek0: he has been around a long time, arguing about what is/isn't offtopic, swearing, relevant to #ubuntu<<--now going under the name maek.
<bazhang> not exactly a brilliant disguise.
<LjL> actually he's been both maek and maek0 for a long time alternatively
<Flannel> bazhang: if masks that cover just your eyes work, why wouldn't removing a letter?
<LjL> he just changed ISP this time
<bazhang> Flannel, good point
<bazhang> notadj was banned just last week iirc
<bazhang> @bansearch notadj
<LjL> bazhang: look, if you really want him banned, all you have to do is show that he was identified to services when he was the banned-maek. someone will have logs saying that
<ubottu> Match: notadj!n=tdjacr@wikipedia/thedjatclubrock by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Nov 23 2008 15:57:56 (ID: 7202)
<LjL> bazhang: it should also match an actual ban on nov 16
<bazhang> LjL, just trying to improve my skills, particularly in light of removing the mibbit proxy ban exempt thing
<LjL> bazhang, i banned *!*@* a couple of times.
<LjL> no big deal.
<LjL> i mean, banning *!*@* *is* a big deal, the no big deal was about the proxy ban,
<bazhang> also, if you see a user cuhtez joining #ubuntu, feel free to remove; he has been warned about that nickname and for now changed it
<bazhang> okay
<LjL> what's wrong with the nickname?
<bazhang> h = n in Russian
<LjL> ah...
<bazhang> * [[c0re]] (n=c0re@119.30.34.2): c0re
<Flannel> ubottu: tell DASPRiD about away
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, J-_ said: !bind9 is <reply> Bind9 Server Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<Picipod> Men
<bazhang> ingitis
<Picipod> Stupid iPod autocomplete, that was supposed to be meh
<jdong> Pici: bug 6788322 in CoreInputKit: iPod autocomplete has homosexual tendencies
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 6788322 could not be found
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Wickk about away
<mneptok> waitaminnit
<mneptok> "in light of removing the mibbit proxy ban exempt thing"  ?!?!?!
<mneptok> i hope he means "no more Mibbit users"
<mneptok> http://www.flixxy.com/sumsing-turbo-3000-cellphone.htm
<bazhang> seems nety has met his match in -ot
<bazhang> chris248
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (chris248 (discussing religion, asked to stop and won't))
<stdin> Pici: The plan is to replace the fridge calendar with a google calendar, I've been playing with the Google API and can get it to retrieve events. but it does nothing about recursion. The only data I can get about a recurring event is the iCal information about it. which still leaves me with the problem of how to parse and generate information on exactly when it happens
<stdin> LjL: it's not that supybot doesn't handle recurring events, supybot has no support what so ever for iCal. seveas wrote a parser for iCal that reads the data and extracts events, but doesn't handle recursion. That was ok with the fridge because it generated the event multiple times when it recurs, the google calendar doesn't
<stdin> I suspect that the best/only thing to do is to scrap the Webcal plugin and iCal module all together and start again
<nickrud> what get's labeled as a 'secondary' channel?
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> good morning kids
 * nickrud looks at the dark sky, and considers calling it a night
 * Myrtti looks at the mascara stained hotel bed sheets and tastes the dead animal in her mouth, and considers calling it a morning
<nickrud> sounds like one to me
<nickrud> 'cept for the mascara, more like dried spittle
<Myrtti> best part being - had company Christmas party yesterday and I didn't - for once - get an epic hangover
<Myrtti> though, I did leave the party at midnight
<Myrtti> ish
<nickrud> had a few too many of those, hangovers. I've given them up finally.
<Myrtti> yeah, I'm sorta getting tired of those myself
<nickrud> I am calling it a night. Christmas party this weekend, lotsa stuff to do tomorrow. Enjoy the day.
<Myrtti> tata
 * jussi01 waves
<Myrtti> groaah.
<Myrtti> jussi01, no mail yet?
<jussi01> Myrtti: from whom?
<Myrtti> jussi01, AHA! exactly the answer I needed, thanks.
<jussi01> Myrtti: lol, I think I know what you are on about, just checkin. ;)
<Myrtti> you know what's really not-fun
<Myrtti> the fact that currently it seems
<Myrtti> that if I use pidgin tethered to my N95 using mobile dialup, it segfaults
<jussi01> lol
<Myrtti> and also really not-fun
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/helmetti/3041128467/ my friend makes these, is closing the shop for maternity leave in a week, has a sale - and I can't wear silver because of allergies
<Myrtti> MOOMINS!
<maco> i feel like we have a crazy stand-on-the-corner-with-a-sandwich-board guy in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ICanHasCheezburger/~3/m5H4jLj1fxk/ awwwwwwwwww
<jussi01> maco: it'd help to know who this person is... ;)
<maco> jussi01: chris248
<maco> i dont think he's breaking any rules though...unless we have rules against creeping people out
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (GeneRayCubic is injecting sexual [barely-]innuendo into the conversation)
<Myrtti> anyways, time for hotel breakfast
<Myrtti> catch you kids later
<maco> http://pastebin.ca/1284174 <-- evidence
<bazhang> again? wth
<bazhang> @bansearch chris248
<ubottu> No matches found for chris248!n=chris@c-24-118-138-250.hsd1.mn.comcast.net in any channel
<bazhang> <[c0re]> lmaooo  <--- wasn't he warned about this?
<maco> bazhang: thats evidence for the GeneRayCubic guy
<bazhang> maco, sorry it has continued in there; I would intercede if I was around (sadly was not)
<bazhang> [core] has 48 hours to consider all his 'lol' looool lmao and other disruptions; in the PM with him he was clearly not taking it all seriously, with lots of /me cries and other such actions
<bazhang> in light of the discussion he had earlier here, seems fitting
<bazhang> ugh grammar
<bazhang> netyire> "proof? there is no 'proof'. there is only photoshop and those too stupid to use it." -- Adolf Hitler, July 2008 in the cover of Forbes Magazine
<bazhang> netyire sets the gestapo on the skeptics
<jussi01> !away > siekacz
<bazhang> meltdown in -ot
<bazhang> err, continued meltdown
<ardchoille> Wanted to let you know that there is a user (nick: cweet) in #ubuntu who is pm'ong people,he's being annoying
<ardchoille> he's done it twice to me and now I see others telling him in the channel to stop
<elkbuntu> pm'ing about what?
<elkbuntu> begging or insulting?
<ardchoille> random gibberish it looks like
<ardchoille> "jhbdfhbii  eoirhgolooy"
<elkbuntu> has he actually responded at all?
<ardchoille> he hans't responded to me at all, and I've tried.
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, did his nick change?
<ardchoille> not sure, but his IP is  125.164.194.197
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, ah, he left of his own accord: * cweet has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<ardchoille> I added it to my ignor elist
<elkbuntu> aha, that's why you wouldnt have seen
<ardchoille> Ah, thanks for listening :)
<elkbuntu> i'd say it was a nuiscance bot or something
<ardchoille> probably
<ardchoille> By the way, I've seen lately what you ops have to put up with and kudos to you all for doing so in a professional manner. You folks are great :)
<ikonia> dimitris01 is a new nick for sken
<ikonia> @mark dimitris01 #ubuntu new nick for sken
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jrib> new nick was old nick
<ikonia> really....
<ikonia> old news
<LjL> !directconnect
<ubottu> Direct Connect clients: Valknut (Qt), dcgui (GTK), dc-qt (Qt, alpha), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<LjL> !no directconnect is <reply> Direct Connect clients: linuxdcpp (GTK), Valknut (Qt), dcgui (GTK), dc-qt (Qt, alpha), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> meh...
<LjL> srx2002 is stubborn
<LjL> and biotrox gives terrible answers
<LjL> the worst kind of coupling
<bazhang> apart from annoying everyone in the channel that is
<bazhang> ikonia, [core] got a 48 hr timeout after continuing his lalalalalla lmao, loooolll! behaviour a bit back
 * Myrtti sighs happily
<Myrtti> white chocolate covered dried strawberries
<Jack_Sparrow> genii Where is my Horton's coffee.. I need my caffine
<tritium> I hate this cold.  I need a hot bowl of red chile and a warm tortilla to cure it...
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium the wife brought home the coolest things to warm tortillas in the microwave..
<Jack_Sparrow> almost like a round oven mit bt a place in the middle for tortillas, and it will keep them warm for up to an hour
<ikonia> bazhang: good to know
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: yes, those rock!
<LjL> one thing that really gets on my nerves is when people complain that #ubuntu is too busy - by making it considerably busier with their 3 or 4 lines of commenting
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> mine is the !newest recommendations
<LjL> you mean !latest?
<bazhang> newest is <reply> just install archlinux
<LjL> by the way i give some merit to the current !latest factoid but i think the old one also had its own...
<LjL> should still say something about latest != best and aiming for stability
<bazhang> yep
<LjL> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<bazhang> there is another factoid (cant remember atm) that refers to intrepid as alpha software
<LjL> !no latest is <reply> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, and "latest" is not necessarily a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> !intrepid-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<LjL> yikes.
<Pici> I'm just about to run off to the airport
<Pici> Dunno if I'll have wifi there
<bazhang> nice catch Pici 
<LjL> !jaunty-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaunty-#kubuntu
<LjL> !hardy-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy-#kubuntu
<LjL> !forget intrepid-#kubuntu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, LjL
<Pici> !search alpha
<ubottu> Found: final, intrepid-#kubuntu*
<bazhang> reactos?
<LjL> what about it?
<bazhang> uffo in #ubuntu
<LjL> yeah i saw
<bazhang> uffo> nicklas__: is there distro that is so simple like windows and reactos i dont think so
<LjL> yeah, questionable opinion but...?
<bazhang> that is being uber charitable
 * jussi01 waves
<ikonia> yay, think my connection may be fixed
<bazhang> \o/
<bazhang> * [c0re] (n=c0re@119.30.34.3) has joined #ubuntu  ban-evading already?
<ikonia> joke
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> [c0re], you were told 48 hours
<[c0re]> yes
<bazhang> and you ban evaded
<bazhang> argh
<ikonia> that was quick - I only just put the forward to here on
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> think he left once he realised he was in -ops rather than here
<ikonia> than ubuntu
<bazhang> dont think so
<bazhang> he joined and I responded with ??
<bazhang> he then PM'ed me
<ikonia> he's in ##linux, lets see what he says
<bazhang> I have him in PM right now ikonia 
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> sorry, missunderstood
<bazhang> he claims he has #ubuntu on auto-join
<ikonia> not-unreasonable
<ikonia> yet he didn't leave
<bazhang> he claims to have run an irc network before
<ikonia> don't see how thats relevant to ban dodging
<bazhang> exactly
<bazhang> it actually undercuts his argument about dynamic IP/ auto-join innocent mistake
<ikonia> enjoy, I'm wrapping gifts and can't be bothered with this fools today
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> glad you got your connection fixed ikonia 
<bazhang> would hate to see LjL bf you to #fix-your-connection
<ikonia> may still be borked, but it's looking good so far
<bazhang> hehe
<LjL> stupid channel name length limits
<bazhang> that cant be a real channel; I had a hard time believing in the meta channel though
<LjL> it was two minutes ago, for about thirty seconds
<bazhang> I'm just wondering what kind of permutations you have on highlight for nick
<bazhang> El-Jay-3L?
<LjL> eh, no
<bazhang> okay. I'll use that one 
<LjL> i have a genetic-algorithm trained neural network with a supporting markov chain to spot my nick
<bazhang> that is scary.
<ubottu> In ubottu, tavish said: {{{!foo is foo !foo is also bar}}}
<LjL> [20:24:59] <[c0re]> kristian1, /part 0,0
<LjL> isn't this some kind of mirc exploit attempt?
<bazhang> dont know; he seems to be getting really argumentative though
<bazhang> onetinsoldier recommending rpm and/or compiling?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang about time to take him aside on that..  yes, he is argumentative on the point
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, ah you noticed it too; I had a word with him about rpm but he did not seem to want to hear it
<Jack_Sparrow> I did as well..
<Jack_Sparrow> He wont budge off his position onit
<bazhang> * [onetinsoldier] (n=onetinso@c-75-71-80-182.hsd1.co.comcast.net): Maroon Bells
<bazhang> interesting name 'Maroon'
<ikonia> I've not disconnected I assume ?
<Jack_Sparrow> No, you are not here
<ikonia> so far so good
<bazhang> both from #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> maybe I should start camping out there :/
<bazhang> iminhell has been saying for a loong time that no video of any kind will play on his box. all suggestions are met with 'doesnt work' not sure if its true or the alternative
<Jack_Sparrow> he seems to make no effort to fix it,, just doesntwork
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> even ripped dvds dont work
<bazhang> energy and kristian2 in -ot ASAP
<Flannel> just kristian2, actually.  energy hasn't done anything wrong per sey.  Even if its somewhat suspect
<bazhang> have to disagree there.
<Flannel> He just asked a question.  The only suspect thing is that he joined and immediately asked.  kristian2 is the one making things inappropriate
<bazhang> well the whole way he was describing it though. was inviting that kind of response
<Flannel> I don't really agree.  He was just asking a general question.  Heads on laps don't mean sex.
<bazhang> my point is a number of users were complaining immediately about the direction of what he was saying, and how kristian2 was responding.
<Flannel> snuxoll sighed, because he's snuxoll.  kristian was inappropriate yes, no one's doubting that.  But energy didn't cause a disciplinary issue.
<bazhang> check his latest comment
<bazhang> that says it all.
<bazhang> <energY> kristian2: It is a book. On how to pick up women, or a novell telling about a guy that picks up women.
<Flannel> I've stopped watching. I was only commenting on his behavior prior to you calling him out on it up there.
<bazhang> it was clear right away where he was going with it.
<Flannel> If he's somehow misbehaving now, that doesn't mean his previous actions were also misbehavior
<Gary> can someone say my name in a channel message please?
<bazhang> Gary, hi
<Gary> kinda hilighted, but not :'(
<bazhang> :/ sorry
<Gary> can you try again? :p
<bazhang> Gary, Gary Gary 3x
<bazhang> :)
<Gary> well that worked, wrong colour, but woot
<high-freq> huh...got us some over powered ops
<high-freq> so can't use wtf since when?
<Jack_Sparrow> Since alwas
<high-freq> never knew that
<high-freq> course maybe nobody told me when i used it before
<high-freq> if u check logs....nobody told me bout it
<Jack_Sparrow> and to use it after we told someone else not to, then continued the offtopic after that got you kicked,
<high-freq> ya i was asking bout it like when when when was it implemented that a abbreviation that means what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, so you got away with one..  Still does not make it right after you were told not to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> and then again in pm to me..
<Jack_Sparrow> high-freq google it if you dont know
<high-freq> ya course let me ban u from a chan and see how u feel
<Jack_Sparrow> You were never banned, simply removed after failing to follow the rules
<Jack_Sparrow> but your attitude is inappropiate.
<high-freq> now its my attitude lol
<high-freq> huh
<high-freq> family oriented hmm...
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle > high-freq 
<ubottu> high-freq, please see my private message
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-14
<bazhang> hothatch from #arch
<bazhang> * arghh2d2 (n=arghh2d2@239-108.125-70.bham.res.rr.com and * [hothatch] (n=Blazin_R@12.193.26.194): Valued Customer seemed to be tag-teaming
<bazhang> <hothatch> I like the dd if=/dev/(your hard drive) of=/dev/null  backs up great!
<bazhang> :/
<Flannel> What a temper
<bazhang> yep
<tritium> mb_?
<Flannel> yeah
<tritium> agreed
<bazhang> couldn't believe what hothatch was saying in -ot a bit ago
<tritium> What was it?
<bazhang> really sick stuff; can pastebin if needed
<tritium> hmm, maybe I don't need to know
<Flannel> Just regular inappropraite trolling
<bazhang> yeah
<Flannel> Why is WHY sounding more like a troll...
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> wat link?
<bazhang> * [jileeann] (n=jileeann@c-24-18-168-146.hsd1.wa.comcast.net): Jileeann recommending this link http://forum.tuxx-home.at/ for most every question; was advised not to do so in the future and asked to use the wiki or relevant ubuntuforums posts instead
<bazhang> [rookeeeeeeeee] (n=roke@c-71-235-200-35.hsd1.ma.comcast.net): rok  asking for an 'ubuntu buddy'
<elkbuntu> that one sounds familiar
<bazhang> Flannel, sorry did not see your highlight
<bazhang> too busy dealing with boohbah/paddy
<Flannel> About what?
<bazhang> about the wubi install
<Flannel> Oh, no worries
<Flannel> just now you know ;)
<Flannel> (and knowing is half the battle)
<bazhang> :) cheers
<ikonia> I assume my connection has been terrible overnight
<Flannel> Nope
<ikonia> really ?
<jussi01> ikonia: youve been on and off, but not too bad ;)
<jussi01> ikonia: got a min for pm?
<ikonia> still not good
<Flannel> I see.... two.... one was nine hours ago, the other was half an hour later.
<ikonia> sure
<bazhang> well apart from the netsplit..
<ikonia> I'll have a look at that, thanks guys
<Flannel> bazhang: I'm likely going to have to abandon Tefx... he's taking much longer than I had hoped, and the daystar is fast approaching.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> daystar I like that
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> have we had exploitely?
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<LjL> why do the kiddies never wait for me to connect
<LjL> i always miss the show
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (chfwiggum)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, slow fingers this am
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: you and bazhang could be twins...
<bazhang> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> I always knew I had a twin somewhere...  The movie twins with Arnold comes to mind
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang did you get him into pm?
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, yep, but so far no response
<ikonia> did someone speak to chfwiggum ?
<bazhang> boogieboo was in about five hours ago complaining loudly about a bug in pptp vpn (that has a workaround on the bug report) so his complaining about themes is more of the same behaviour
<bazhang> ikonia, so far no response
<ikonia> bazhang: as in no response to a pm ?
<bazhang> ikonia, correct; he is still connected but has made no response
<ikonia> rats, meant to put a forward on 
<chfwiggum> hi, Jack_Sparrow said i should join here to discuss my mistake
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang ikonia feel free to take this
<ikonia> chfwiggum: you seemed to know what you did, and you knew it was wrong and not really the best joke, just wanted to confirm that this won't be happening again
<chfwiggum> nope, im quite a regular here. it happened within seconds and i really didnt think there are absolute beginners out there
<bazhang> that does not pass the smell test.
<bazhang> nearly everyone is a beginner in there.
<ikonia> chfwiggum: no problem, if you say it was ill thought out, I'll take that
<chfwiggum> sure, but within this second i smelled a good joke, that ppl would laugh about
<chfwiggum> wasnt meant in a mean way
<jpds> Mroning.
<bazhang> so it was in the name of fun?
<PriceChild> I fail to see what's funny about tricking someone into deleting all their personal data.
<PriceChild> whether or not that specific command would have worked or notttt
<bazhang> more than 1400 people saw that command
<bazhang> hi jpds 
<jpds> Hello bazhang.
<chfwiggum> bazhang: well, look, i apologized but i can nicely live without #ubuntu. so u keep up that ban itś alright
<bazhang> from the looks of it , it was a dual ban
<bazhang> boogieboo had some parting words (and PM)
<bazhang> chfwiggum, well that is up to you.
<bazhang> chfwiggum, saying that command, even in the 'spirit of fun', is not OK
<chfwiggum> bazhang: i think ill stay banned
<PriceChild> chfwiggum: We will unban you in around 24 hours. There *are* beginners around there who do blindly copy and paste things without knowing what they do. Remember that it catches any drives they have mounted.
<ikonia> dimitris01: / sken - can we help you with something ?
<ikonia> dimitris01: / sken if you do not need any dicussion with this channel you will be removed due to your past behaviour
<bazhang> ikonia, PM?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> be aware he'll be back shortly with a new nick/ip on the same network in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Greek-tux: stop please
<ikonia> @mark greek-tux #ubuntu-ops sken again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> :/
<LjL> @mark | ikonia
<LjL> @mark
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<LjL> gah
<LjL> anyway
 * jussi01 giggles at LjL
<ikonia> LjL: ta
<bazhang> sofiane, how may we help you
<sofiane> i have a propleme with OpenPGP keys
<bazhang> sofiane, please join #ubuntu or #ubuntu-dz for support
<sofiane> ok thx
<jussi01> !dz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dz
<jussi01> where is -dz?
<bazhang> algeria
<ikonia> please keep an eye out for chatzilla idents from .gr addresses in #ubuntu, a really annoying user called sken is trying to ban dodge under a multitude of nicks, 
<bazhang> sken/skenderbough/dmitris/etc right?
<ikonia> amongst many others
<ikonia> merrychristmask1, greek-tux, some random guest39423042 style id's
<ikonia> all the time he pretends it's not him then comes up with comments like
<bazhang> wow
<ikonia> 12:39 <dimitris01> hey bitch what's up? iam fucking your mom now
<ikonia> that sort of thing
<ikonia> I've removed him about 4 times in the last hour
<bazhang> sorry.
<ikonia> for what ?
<bazhang> just watching -ru (they are much better now)
<bazhang> for the moment at least
<ikonia> I'm in and out, so just thought I'd note it to others awake in ehre
<ikonia> always on *.home.otenet.gr
<a_n_d_r_e> howdy
<Tm_T> hi, how can we help you today?
<ikonia> a_n_d_r_e: I'm going to cut to the chase, you knew what you typed was a.) not an ubuntu factoid b.) not appropriate for ubuntu topic c.) disruptive to others, so I am intentionally to the point with you on that to get you to stop - now
<ikonia> Tm_T: I asked him to join
<ikonia> a_n_d_r_e: if you want people to be more "polite" to you - don't intentionally come in and mess around in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> interesting
<ikonia> Tm_T: I didn't want to discuss it in #ubuntu 
<Tm_T> ikonia: aye, this is correct place IMO
<bazhang> <a_n_d_r_e> !Crack Coccaine
<a_n_d_r_e> I agree
<a_n_d_r_e> it was funny
<ikonia> a_n_d_r_e: no it wasn't
<bazhang> no.
<a_n_d_r_e> well depends on who you ask I guess
<ikonia> a_n_d_r_e: and neither was arguing or trying to cause an argument about being told to stop it
<a_n_d_r_e> but I understand, business and all
<a_n_d_r_e> my appologies
<ikonia> a_n_d_r_e: ok - well I'll make it simple please don't make any jokes in #ubuntu
<ikonia> no proble, thank you for comining in, please feel free to return to #ubuntu 
<ikonia> problem even
<bazhang> those kinds of jokes are not welcome in any ubuntu channel
<bazhang> even #ubuntu-offtopic
<DasEi> does anyone know why I'm again banned from ubuntu-de ? I had a ban long time ago, which was set off again, since then haven't benn there 
<bazhang> DasEi, the place to ask would be #ubuntu-irc
<DasEi> will do, exit here thanks
<Kattollikisd> alguen aqui me peude desir por que estoy prohibido de #ubuntu-es?
<Kattollikisd> can someone tell me why I'm banned for #ubuntu-es ?
<jussi01> Kattollikisd: please use #ubuntu-irc for loco channels 
<Kattollikisd> oh my god... #ubuntu-irc told me top come here maybe becasue they do not know why, jussi01
<jussi01> Kattollikisd: you need to wait in #ubuntu-irc for an op from that channel
<Kattollikisd> ... :( allrighttt :(
<mib_3lwwql> hi i need help with ubuntu but it says i am using a proxy
<mib_3lwwql> why cant i join #ubuntu
<Seeker`> possibly because you are using mibbit
<mib_3lwwql> yes so what
<Seeker`> I think the bots need to set an exemption for individuals to join
<Seeker`> not sure how though
<Seeker`> i'm sure someone will be able to tell you in a minute
<ikonia> mib_3lwwql: join #ubuntu-proxy-users and read the topic
<stdin> you just wait in there
<mib_3lwwql> so basically, the only way for me to get irc help is if i download a irc program?
<mib_3lwwql> that sounds a little ridiculous 
<Seeker`> mib_3lwwql: no
<stdin> listen to us
<stdin> join #ubuntu-proxy-users and wait
<mib_3lwwql> oh ok
<mib_3lwwql> :)
<mib_3lwwql> i am fustrated that ubuntu isnt working so like, 
<ikonia> ubuntu IS working
<ikonia> your not listening
<mib_3lwwql> what
<mib_3lwwql> actually i am
<mib_3lwwql> i am waiting in the channel
<Seeker`> ikonia: I think he means that he is frustrated by something wrong with ubuntu
<mib_3lwwql> exactly
<ikonia> ah
<Seeker`> ikonia: and then has problems getting on to #ubuntu which makes it worse
<stdin> [18:21]* FloodBot2 sets exempt on mib_3lwwql!i=4859f6a7@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-21117f9ad7c3ba37
<mib_3lwwql> exactly Seeker` !!
<stdin> try joining #ubuntu
<mib_3lwwql> thanks!!!
<stdin> but stay in -proxy-users too
<mib_3lwwql> ok
<mib_3lwwql> thanks
<stdin> so you can get in
<mib_3lwwql> yeah
<stdin> you don't have to stay in #ubuntu-proxy-users any more, or here for that matter
<mib_3lwwql> ok
<[c0re]> bazhang, you there?
<[c0re]> hey bazhang 
<[c0re]> are you there?
<ikonia> you just asked 3 minutes ago
<[c0re]> my xchat was messed up :p
<[c0re]> 48 hours is done
<[c0re]> can i join #ubuntu now?
<ikonia> only 24 hours according to my clock
<[c0re]> oh
<ikonia> you where banned at 9:14 uk time on the 13 December, it is now 19:26 uk time on the 14th December
<ikonia> [c0re]: why are you pm'ing me
<[c0re]> i thought 24 hours is done
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> but you also know the ban is 48 hours
<[c0re]> ikonia, coz i need help with something
<ikonia> as you first said when you came in 
<ikonia> as I don't know if the ban is 24 hours or 48 hours, and you don't seem to know either I suggest you wait for bazhang
<ikonia> pm'ing people randomly is not the way to get help
<[c0re]> i know
<[c0re]> but you are a supporter :p
<ikonia> yes, I offer to support to people who are not banned
<[c0re]> :(
<ikonia> [c0re]: that is one of the consiquences of being banned
<[c0re]> i was banned for saying lol, lmao
<ikonia> you've been banned or kicked from the #ubuntu name space 4 tims in the last month
<ikonia> [c0re]: thats not why you where banned and you know it
<ikonia> please don't waste any time going over this
<[c0re]> ok
<[c0re]> i am off
<mrwes> hello
<ikonia> hello
<mrwes> I just wanted to say thanks for lifting the ban on me :)
<mrwes> hey ikonia 
<ikonia> no problem
<mrwes> l8r
<ikonia> [c0re] now trying to get ubuntu help in #debian
<ikonia> who's the cisco guru's in here, I know some of you are pretty hot with networking kit
<jussi01> ikonia: still borked?
<ikonia> yeah, well sort of, just doing some tidying up and as I'm no cisco guru need someone to jsut cut to the chase on a few basics
<ikonia> head up on majisty
<ikonia> just saw him do the same in #debian
<jussi01> heh
<ikonia> wish I could have kicked him before he did it though
<ikonia> I knew he was going to do it
<jussi01> I went to look and that happened
<jussi01> Ill watch #k
 * ikonia finishes dancing for #cisco's ammusment
<Seeker`> lo
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-07
 * elky headdesks about switchgirl in -ot
<ubottu> i_is_broke called the ops in #ubuntu (Hassan  spamming)
<Seeker`> what did she do?
<elky> <switchgirl> wtf http://shop.string.fr/ViewCategories.aspx?CategoryID=55 lol nsfw
<elky> followed by talk about using gimp to make her pubic hair the shape of the ubuntu logo
<Seeker`> eugh
<elky> leading to spaceghostc2c's horny baying and asking for "pics" of other people's tattoos accompanying enquiries about which "variety" of human they are.
<elky> ha. now a non-apology in PM. "i'm not good at keeping my cool when i didn't do anything wrong"
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Paula on join spam)
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-server (MBTA IS GOD)
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-server (Come on lazy ops ban me)
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-server (twb)
<ScottK> HFSPLUS is begging to be kicked from #ubuntu-server, I'd appreciate it if someone would oblige him.
<Amaranth> arg known troll
<maco> username DrDamnit in #ubuntu ... ok??
<elky> borderline. done anything notably bad?
<maco> no
<maco> just wondering if anyone wanted to ask them to change it
<elky> probably not
<maco> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Reilly)
<ubottu> racecar56 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<maco> if marco comes in here whining about  ban in #ubuntu-women, he was being trollish and called elky the "c" word
<bazhang> whoa
<elky> because i told him to lay off maco. he was harrassing her about having laptops that dont usb-boot
<maco> i'm going to bed, but ya know... elky = witness
<bazhang> how about @mark #channel maco
<elky> something about how she ought to care for his sake because it might be useful in half a decade when she kits out again.
<maco> bazhang: i cant use the bt
<bazhang> maco, okay, simply marco ?
<maco> yes, marco
<bazhang> marked
<maco> thanks
<elky> !guidelines > marco
<maco> !coc > marco
<maco> as well
<elky> i was going for 1 piece of information at a time. besides, the code is linked from guidelines
<maco> oh i didnt know they were linked. sorry :(
<elky> it's a link on the guidelines page.
<elky> that's ok, we usually do send it independently as well, but guidelines alone *can* suffice
<maco> i just looked at the factoid and saw it didnt say "see also !coc"
<elky> that's ok :)
<elky> his link seems to have dropped out anyway
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> be aware the jak_o_shadows = Panarchy
<elky> ikonia, trouble elsewhere?
<ikonia> just two other channels
<ikonia> same question / atttidue
<elky> this feels awfully like a tagteam
<ikonia> talking to racecar in pm
<ikonia> he's always like this
<ikonia> I don't think it's a tag team, I think one is new/doesn't know the rules, the other (racecare) is just a pain (same style is people like indus)
<elky> got a /k readied for asc...
<elky> ikonia, i meant the guy you kicked followed in quick succession by asc...
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> different country IP's
<dholbach> good morning
<ikonia> morning
<ikonia> what's the correct process to report this miss-use of the ubuntu name
<ikonia> http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<ikonia> ?
<mneptok> i don't see the misuse.
<ikonia> how the hell is timewarper still showing as in #ubuntu in my /whois - yet he's not there
<ikonia> mneptok: really - satanic edition ?
<topyli> the muslim edition changed its name to 'sabily'. i don't know if canonical requested this or there was another reason
<ikonia> worth noting - if it's not a problem, it's not a problem
<mneptok> there was also "Ubuntu Christian Edition"
<ikonia> mneptok: it may not be a problem, I don't know who to talk to to check
<mneptok> http://ubuntuce.com/download.htm
<ikonia> I'm more interested at this exact moment how Timewarper is showing up as in #ubuntu - yet not there
<mneptok> if you allow "Christian Edition" but not "Satanic Edition," it smells of religious intolerance to me.
<mneptok> *shrug*
<ikonia> mneptok: I don't know - hence why I want to ask/check
<topyli> oh. the problem with the muslim edition: "The word Edition has a very specific meaning for the Ubuntu project and we do not allow different projects to refer to editions" https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2009-March/002935.html
<mneptok> so then both Christian and Satanic Editions should be reported to Canonical.
<mneptok> (IMO)
<ikonia> ok - I'll speak to someone about both
<ikonia> I'm not saying it's right/wrong - I'm trying to get clarity
<elky> i wouldn't at all be surprised if trademarks team put their foot in it early and already granted permission to them
<ikonia> elky: then that's fine and not a problem
<ikonia> there is a note on the website saying they did grant it a license - but that doesn't mean they actually did
<elky> CE has been around since before the editions terminology was used by the project itself i think
<Flannel> CE isn't CE anymore, I don't think.
<Flannel> didn't it become Ithux or something?
<Flannel> Ichthux.  Ah, that's KDE, Ubuntu CE is gnome it seems.
<Flannel> ikonia: https://forms.canonical.com/trademarkviolation is linked from the trademark page
 * Flannel has no idea if Ubuntu CE would be allowed under the derived works policy.
<ikonia> Flannel: thanks
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #xubuntu (Timewarper multiple channel bans spamming)
<ikonia> ughhhh
<ubottu> Timewarper called the ops in #xubuntu (Timewarperbad language)
<ubottu> Timewarper called the ops in #xubuntu (ikonia multiple channel bans spamming)
<ubottu> Timewarper called the ops in #xubuntu (ikonia ban)
<ikonia> elky: Pici jussi01 ??? awake
<mneptok> ikonia: none of them is on the #x access list
<elky> i am, but i dont hae #x fu
<ikonia> I know, - I asked cody to help
<ikonia> as in add more people
<ikonia> cody-somerville: ping
<ikonia> what a surprise - he's in #archlinux too
<ikonia> trying to get hold of a staff member as staff have access
<jussi01> ole hyvä ikonia
<jussi01> mneptok: ircc nick is though :)
<mneptok> jussi01: never seen any Council member actually use it.
<jussi01> mneptok: you just did now...
<jussi01> mneptok: I dont have to /nick to it, just identify as it
<Flannel> ikonia: Wow, you're famous
<ikonia> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> ikonia: He just changed his nick to "IkoniaISaBIATCH", and I just noticed he's in #math
<ikonia> ahhh it's shockrates
<ikonia> ban bans for that poor person
<ikonia> many
<ikonia> Flannel: he wasn't happy about being banned, typical response, I've informed jtrucks on staff, don't really want to be associated with that
<ikonia> Flannel: is he still going on in #math ?
<Flannel> ikonia: He never said anything in #math, just nick changes
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> he's been going nuts in some other channels
<ikonia> and k-lined.....
<elky> ikonia, whoa, you're a real magnet tonight
 * ikonia flaunts his magnetic skills
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<tsimpson> why is ubuntulog in -unregged?
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<niko> in #ubuntu-devel you have glapow [n=glapow@oil-ocean.lo2k.net]
<niko> which is a url grabber bot
<jussi01> niko: what exactly does it do?
<Pici> niko: ty
<Pici> jussi01: looks like it posts links here: http://scrutator.lo2k.net/
<niko> http://scrutator.lo2k.net/Master/search
<jussi01> oh yeah, havent we had these before?
<jussi01> its also in #ubuntu
<Pici> jussi01: it also seems to sometimes post in-context logs.
<jussi01> right. lets have a quick look through our ml logs, seem to remember something of this description sometime back
<jussi01> Pici: doesnt look like it. elky, youve a good memory, do you remember the resolution or even the similar issue that came up?
<Pici> jussi01: Are you thinking of irseek?
<jussi01> Pici: no.
<tsimpson> anyone know why ubuntulog is in -unregged?
<Pici> tsimpson: no idea
<jussi01> tsimpson: no idea
<elky> jussi01, not good enough for your liking this time around i'm afraid.
<elky> i dont recall this mob at all. intriguing concept though
<Pici> jussi01: Perhaps AfterDeath's bot?
<jussi01> Pici: maybe, I dont remember, except that we had some bot posting to a similar web page.
<Pici> niko: By the way... What brought this to your attention?
<jpds> tsimpson: Not AGAIN.
<jussi01> its still in #ubuntu though
<jussi01> tsimpson: jpds^^
<jpds> tsimpson: On another note, any idea what could be causing: ubot2: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/196703)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 196703 in launchpad-registry "Incorrect registration attribution after changing owner of mirror" [Low,Fix committed]
<niko> Pici: cause we found it on #ubuntu-fr
<niko> so i believed that you should be aware about it too
<tsimpson> jpds: exactly what it says, LP timed out while requesting https://launchpad.net/bugs/196703/+text
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 196703 in launchpad-registry "Incorrect registration attribution after changing owner of mirror" [Low,Fix committed]
<jpds> tsimpson: It's doing it for every bug though.
<tsimpson> jpds: the error comes right from supybot.utils.web.getUrl as far as I can see
<jpds> Looks like Nafallo's routes on the server are broken.
<Daviey> Nafallo was doing some physical server admin over the weekend
<jpds> I know (all too well).
<jpds> ;)
<jussi01> jpds: since you are involved with bot development, you may want to idle in #ubuntu-bots-devel? ;)
<jpds> Daviey: Yay, his route to AS6908 is dead.
<jpds> jussi01: I'm already on 40 channels. :P
<Pici> jpds: only 40?
<tsimpson> jpds: please disable Bugtracker in #kubuntu-bugs
<MenZa> What on Earth is bobo on about in #u?
<tsimpson> not sure, but it looks offtopic to me
<tsimpson> <bobo> i'm looking for a simple distro under 2gb that will boot fast and act like asus "expressgate"
<MenZa> 2009-12-07 15:16:10 UTC] < bobo> all i know is ubuntu is SLOWWWWWWWW compared to dsl
<MenZa> I was looking at that
<ikonia> he's not asked in ##linux
<Pici> Lets see if telling him it was offtopic was enough.
 * ikonia puts down his $10
<genii> murlidhar: Perhaps try some channel like ##hardware
<ikonia> wrong channel genii
<genii> Apologies
<ikonia> no need for that
<genii> ikonia: Weird, haven't seen ubottu spit out the !it factoid to mielo yet
<genii> Looks like bot might be offline
<ikonia> being a bit slow
<tsimpson> genii: please don't recommend people use kubuntu-ppa/staging
<genii> tsimpson: OK, apologies.
<tsimpson> it's only for working on the packages, they'll be moved to updates or backports when done
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (gooluum)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> indeed.
<Pici> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> ty
 * genii slides mneptok a coffee
 * mneptok slurps maniacally
<genii> mneptok: Same guy in #k acting up. Didn't bother with kick, just went to +b
 * pleia2 hugs Pricey 
<pleia2> :)
<Pricey> pleia2: sorry :-/
<Pricey> pleia2: i'm being an arse :-/
<Pricey> but thanks for trying with me
<Pricey> i'll try and smile
<pleia2> Pricey: I understand that this whole thing has been very frustrating
<pleia2> your nudges to help this process along have been good, between UDS, US Thanksgiving holiday and my cold coma last week I haven't been as attentive lately as I could have been
<pleia2> anyway, we'll get it sorted :)
<Pricey> pleia2: ugh i hope so
<Pricey> pleia2: i really am not out to be an arse, i just want some of the things fixed for the new council that annoyed me.
<pleia2> Pricey: *nod* I understand
<pleia2> luckily one of the things that was discussed at length at UDS was governance in general - and having very specific timelines for re-elections so we don't get stuck in this kind of position again (tiny councils we're trying to do stuff with, while not being accused of over-stepping our limits by bypassing them and talking to the community directly)
<pleia2> so we know when re-elections are coming, have structure for getting it done efficiently
<Pricey> hmmm, latest email was truncated
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
 * genii screams
<Flannel> "Will stop attacking when you ban me"
<nalioth> maco: i see no question - just a repaste of the string
<maco> nalioth: yeah i think theyre pasting it hoping someone will explain what it means
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<Pricey> again?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<Flannel> Pricey: she heard you
<Pricey> Flannel: ^5
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<jpds> Can we just +r #ubuntu (forever) ?
<Flannel> "please take a ticket, wait for your number to be called"
<tsimpson> can we clear some bans maybe? ;)
<Pricey> Flannel: there you go
<Pricey> tsimpson++
<Pricey> I kinda like that, replacing DCC attack spam with -b spam.
<Flannel> Mmm, BT has old FB forwards tta aren't marked as removed even though they are.  Is there a way to get those sorted?
<tsimpson> guess I need to run updatebt
<tsimpson> [21:27:57]<ubottu> Cleared 496 obsolete bans, Added 71 new bans
<tsimpson> wow
<Flannel> Yeah, I'm looking at bans from May of 08, and got my hopes up we'd have an easy time cleaning :)
<Flannel> That update, should that take effect immediately?
<tsimpson> yep
<Flannel> Nith!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic doesn't exist, but is in the BT
<Flannel> (as just one example)
<tsimpson> it shows as removed to me
<tsimpson> strangely, there are now 2 entries...
<Flannel> I'm only searching non-removed, so if there's a removed one, I don't see it
<Flannel> Ah
<tsimpson> I guess I'll need to fix those manually
<Flannel> Ouch.  There's quite a few
<Pricey> -r'd should be good now
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> weird, lenswipe sounds familiar to me
<KismetGFX> test me fort he dcc exploit pls
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-08
<KismetGFX> im gettin really frustrated reinstalled ubuntu almost 10 times now, install was success ejects disc tells me to reboot and i get non-system disk or disk error replace and strike any key when ready *sigh*
<KismetGFX> wrong channel sorry
<ubottu> IknowEverything called the ops in #launchpad ()
<ubottu> IknowEverything called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> IknowEverything called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<nixternal> jesus
<Seeker`> KismetGFX: how can we help you?
<KismetGFX> sorry, not sure if u got my reply. was wondering if i was vulnerable to the dcc exploit going around? read somewhere to come here to find out
<nixternal> $1 for the first person to help me figure out -> Irssi: Fooey. Not opped. <- stupid auto_bleh script
<Dominian> nixternal: op yourself in a channel then deop yourself
<Dominian> the script sets a flag for when you are op'd
<Dominian> If you try to execute it in a channel that you don't have OP privs in.. it'll keep doing that until you a) restart irssi or b) op yourself somewhere then deop yourself
<nixternal> hrmm, I think I will just remove the } else { garbage that causes that
<nixternal> thanks for that though...seems to have stopped it
 * Dominian nods
<Dominian> it is annoying
<Dominian> but a minor annoyance
<nixternal> oh, $DEBUG=0; will stop it too
<Dominian> ooo
<Dominian> in autobleh?
 * Dominian looks
<nixternal> ya
<Dominian> sweet
 * Dominian sets to 0 and reloads the script
<nixternal> ooh, seems to work :)
<Dominian> hehe
<nixternal> it still goes on though, you just don't see the messages
 * Dominian nods
<ubottu> In ubottu, ItOver said: my grub loader is broken and i need to fix it'
<ItOver> uh
<ubottu> Rajasun called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> cytoplasm? is that our cytotoxic twit?
<elky> (being the "freetard" individual who i just had to boot)
<maco> uh is rot in #ubuntu a bot?
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (nibbler continues ot after asked to stop)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elky> !staff | please look at 'freetard' as per the past hour of scrollback here.
<ubottu> please look at 'freetard' as per the past hour of scrollback here.: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jussi01> anyone awake?
<Flannel> jussi01: What's up?
<jussi01> Flannel: nothing, just getting annoyed at work and wanted to see a friendly irc name :D
<Flannel> Better than being annoyed at IRC and wanting to see a friendly work name!
<jussi01> :D
 * mneptok coats jussi01 in artic cloudberry jelly and pure rage
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi01> its the daniel holbach daily good morning ritual :D good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hiya jussi01
<dholbach> how's life?
<jussi01> Im alive...
<jussi01> :)
<Tm_T> jussi01: you sure?
 * jussi01 checks pulse... yup!
 * Tm_T tries to touch his body if it's real
<topyli> jussi01: wondeful. this makes me happy
<MenZa> it's a good start!
<MenZa> maco: what is fujimitsu on about?
<maco> MenZa: the nick FireCrotch
<maco> being too sexualized
<MenZa> the origin, rather
<MenZa> I don't see why he doesn't just drop it o_O
<maco> well it started on "why dont you get rid of that nick? its inappropriate"
<MenZa> aye, I remember that
<maco> and then firecrotch said that hey yeah its sexual cuz he's got red hair down there
<maco> and then we all went O_O
<maco> and now firecrotch is trying to come up with an excuse why its not inappropriate
<maco> and fujimitsu isnt buying it
<MenZa> I'm just going to ask fujimitsu and see if we can stop this without anyone having to be dragged in here.
<elky> heh "firepits" would be telling the same story
<elky> um, ziroday might have just summonsed indus to a membership meeting
<Flannel> what?
<elky> nevermind. crisis averted.
<elky> indus has been on membership meeting candidate lists for a while. we've just expunged him from the asia/oceania one.
<ubottu> Rajasun called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> asmodeus_ again
<Mamarok> oops
<tsimpson> ChanServ may not be here for long, so someone should +o in #ubuntu and probably -ot
<bazhang> drmanhattan in -ot was muted in #ubuntu for being abusive/language
<tsimpson> bazhang: are you talking to them?
<bazhang> tsimpson, yep ; he is quite the combative one in PM  <DrManhattan> http://www.youboreme.com
<tsimpson> if he becomes unreceptive, just say he can come here to discuss it
<bazhang> okay thanks
<MenZa> tsimpson: should I op up in -ot?
<tsimpson> MenZa: if you want, it's just in case CS goes awol again
<MenZa> tsimpson: right, I'll do that, just in case
<MenZa> unless...
<MenZa> are services very unstable today?
<bazhang> just got a global notice from christel MenZa
<MenZa> got it
<MenZa> considering I'll be around for a few hours at least, I'll take guard then
<jussi01> lets play SPLITSES!
<MenZa> bazhang: perhaps a good forward is in order?
<elky> tried PMs?
<bazhang> MenZa, from -ot? he is just muted in #u not banned
<bazhang> elky, yes, he is quite unresponsive
<MenZa> elky: not to mention rude
<MenZa> er, -elky
<bazhang> heh
<maco> similar to how in -ot you asked him to come here and he said "no thank you"?
<MenZa> [2009-12-08 11:37:24 UTC] <+bazhang> tsimpson, yep ; he is quite the combative one in PM  <DrManhattan> http://www.youboreme.com
<MenZa> bazhang dealt with him in #u
<MenZa> so I'm not going to steal this one from him :)
<MenZa> Sheesh.
<Amaranth> whee
<bazhang> sorry have to go out for a couple of minutes
<jussi01> far out this is getting annoying...
<tsimpson_> yes
<tsimpson> it is
<wgrant> :(
<jpds> I say, let's just move to OFTC.
<jpds> meh, stuff like #ubuntu is the problem really.
<Hobbsee> jpds: heresy!
<Hobbsee> or treason, either way
<jussi01> ooh, its a hobbsee! :D
<MenZa> :O
<MenZa> Hobbsee speaks?!
<Hobbsee> sure.  occasionally
<jussi01> :D
<MenZa> yay
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<MenZa> floodbots don't like netsplits :(
<MenZa> Could we wipe !currentissues?
<jussi01> !currentissues
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ are experiencing issues, https://help.ubuntu.com/ should be functioning normally
<jussi01> !forget currentissues
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<jussi01> bring it back when we need it.
<MenZa> indeed
<MenZa> We should probably strive to put date/timestamps on those as well
<MenZa> !-currentissues
<MenZa> Hm
<MenZa> It was added a while back when we *were* having issues.
<jussi01> MenZa: yes, good idea.
<MenZa> Right, I'm going to go AWOL for a bit, so I'll de-op in -ot
<Pici> MenZa: Why were you opped?
<MenZa> Pici: Because of massive freenode breakage
<Pici> MenZa: ah, oaky.
<jpds> jussi01: They're not?
<jussi01> jpds: I mean timstamp the current issues factoid so people can understand easily that its old.
<jpds> Ah.
<Tm_T> jussi01: agree on that
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> some people..
<bazhang> yep
 * genii makes a pot of coffee
<gouki> Hello. I just wanted to inform the IRC team that the user gio123 has been banned from #ubuntu-pt - He has Private Messages on Join for most of the users, even though everyone already told him not to bother them.
<gouki> Don't know if this is the right thing to do or not, but just wanted to inform in case it ever becomes an issue.
<tsimpson> erm [17:01:52]* FloodBotK2 has quit (K-lined)
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> that seems odd
<tsimpson> seems someone k-lined that and FloodBot2
<tsimpson> bot are on the same server
<tsimpson> afaik
<tsimpson> and now it's back
<ikonia> it's nalioth's bot, give him a nudge I guess
<ikonia> there was a bug in some freenode process a while ago that caused false klines
<jussi01> nalioth will be able to fix any kline - especially on his box
<ikonia> that was my rational
<tsimpson> ah Flood|Bot was attacking in #freenode, that's probably our bot was k-lined
<Pici> tsimpson: Are you sure that floodbot2 and floodbotk2 are on the same server?
<ikonia> I hope not, as that would be a bit scrappy, although mistakes are human
<tsimpson> Pici: nope :)
<tsimpson> I know nal hosts them both, but I don't know more than that
<nalioth> ikonia: so long as each numbered bot is on a different server, it should be fine
<nalioth> ikonia: we're definitely not going to be able to scale "one server per floodbot per channel"
<genii> For some reason that makes me think of "one coupon per customer"
<tsimpson> one per customer per transaction
<Pici> no shoes, no shirt, no service.
<genii> Pici: Heh, I like your analogy best
 * tsimpson wonders if anyone has ever walked into a shop wearing _only_ shoes and a shirt, just to say "the sign didn't say anything about 'no pants, no service'"
<tsimpson> and remember, I'm using the british meaning for "pants" ;)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: there's other meanings?
<tsimpson> Tm_T: the american meaning
<tsimpson> ie: trousers
 * Tm_T goes search some dictionary
<tsimpson> "pants" is british english word for the american english "underpants"
<Tm_T> tsimpson: ok, that difference in meanings
<Tm_T> nice
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !derivatives =~ s/$/, BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)/
<nsflfe1> hey can i plz be unbanned from #ubuntu
<tsimpson> can you be trusted in #ubuntu?
<ubottu> pilif12p called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> nperry called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<pilif12p> Hi, there are about 4 people, i'm thinking a botnet spamming #ubuntu with "help"
<ubottu> nperry called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Didnt I see them ride a ktrain?
<pilif12p> Flannel: was that to me?
<Flannel> pilif12p: Yeah.  They're being taken care of.  Unfortunately, we can't do anything pro-actively
<pilif12p> oh
<Flannel> just playing whack-a-mole at this stage
<pilif12p> I guess you could ask a staffer to gline them or something...
<nsflfe1> yes
<pilif12p> (just an idea)
<pilif12p> Flannel: ^^
<Flannel> pilif12p: That won't help when they keep changing hosts
<pilif12p> oh
<Flannel> Looks like it's calmed down now anyway
<pilif12p> yep
<pilif12p> They're at it as soon as i leave :/
<genii> Bah. Spawning too fast
<pilif12p> heh
<pilif12p> hmm... chanserv is failing it seems
<pilif12p> chanserv likes Pici :p
<jussi01> pilif12p: anything else you need from us?
<pilif12p> nope, thx.
<pilif12p> .part
<jussi01> !staff | anything you can do for a little help here?
<ubottu> anything you can do for a little help here?: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> Flannel, tsimpson: did either of you speak to staff about these help bots?
<Flannel> Pici: I didn't.  But I assumed they knew, as the first batch were klined
<v> jussi01: whats up?
<jussi01> v: our little botnet...
<jussi01> Pici: hows it going in there?
<Pici> It looks like someone is at least partially taking care of it now.
<vorian> indeed
<Pici> I set +r for now, so they're going to drop into -unregged until it looks like its quieted down.
<Pricey> The ones going 'help'?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> Although it doesn't look like they're doing it in -unregged.
<Pricey> you don't have to follow forwards i believe
<Pici> meh @ DrManhattan
<Pricey> We really should clear some bans.
<Pricey> We really shouldn't be forgetting about our bans and letting them remain forever, though I'm sure I'm also guilty.
<ikonia> is the ban list bad at the moment (appologies I'm out of touch/sync at the moment)
<tsimpson> it's quite full
<ikonia> nsflfe1: hi
<Flannel> I imagine a number of them are FB bans, either from proxy removals, or DCC forwards
<ikonia> tsimpson: I'll look now at what I have in
 * Flannel has no data to back this up, but personally only has like ten bans, all within the past ~month.
<Flannel> ikonia: Original discussion was "Ubuntu computer, $500"
<ikonia> Flannel: racecar has a bad habbit of taking it offtopic
<Flannel> Aye
<Flannel> I meant re: -ot instead of #hw
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I see what you're saying
<ikonia> ahhh nsflfe1 quit as soon as I asked him what's up - caution when unbanning
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (bear531)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-09
<Amaranth> ikonia: How did you know that was a bot? I have nothing in my logs
<ikonia> Amaranth: wasn't a bot - just mirc scripts
<Amaranth> still
<ikonia> seen him before :)
<ikonia> nothing clever really
<genii> ikonia: Nice catch on mrpwnage there
<ikonia> it was obvious before he pasted the file
<genii> ikonia: He seems back and giving what might be iffy advice
<elky> ikonia, mrpwnage is back wanting to know how to drop down to single user mode on an already booted system so he "has control"
<elky> does the init # stuff still work under upstart?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, DanaG said: !timeframe is <alias> timetable
<genii> I have to sleep... I'd suggest keeping an eye on Akhenaton in #u , also #k-ot,#u-ot  seems to have some persecution complex and something to do with reptiles. Booted from #k after repeated warnings about being disruptive, annoying users, etc. O
<bazhang> he's no longer in #ubuntu
<genii> bazhang: Heh, I see your +b now after scrollback.
<genii> Anyhow, night all
<bazhang> genii, g'night :)
<bazhang> Akhenaton, hi
<Akhenaton> hi
<Akhenaton> reptilians racistly banned m
<Akhenaton> me
<bazhang> Akhenaton, you joined here to discuss your ban in #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> Akhenaton, did you wish to discuss this in a sensible fashion ?
<Akhenaton> you know who bans people
<Akhenaton> the DEVIL
<bazhang> Akhenaton, if you are not willing to discuss this in a sensible fashion, please don't idle here, as per the channel topic.
 * jussi01 waves
<Tm_T> hi dears
<jussi01> Tm_T: wrong wording... :D
<Tm_T> true, let me retry
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Flannel> Hi Uncle Tm_T!
<Flannel> Did you bring us sweets?
<Tm_T> no!
<dholbach> good morning
<MenZa> Morning Daniel!
<dholbach> hi MenZa
<Tm_T> morn
<bazhang> !give me a test
 * schwezzy gives me a spork
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<bazhang> schwezzy, you need to disable that script, that is why you have been forwarded here
<bazhang> any one else watching zhanes in -ot?
<ubottu> Tm_T called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (zhanes)
<bazhang> MenZa, misses all the excitement
<switchgirl> sorry
<bazhang> switchgirl, you pinged the channel #ubuntu
<bazhang> switchgirl, instead of pinging #ubuntu-beginners ?
<switchgirl> yes i got distracted, the cat has been round my legs.... sorry
<bazhang> please don't do it again switchgirl
<switchgirl> i realise now, its wrong thing to consider
<switchgirl> sorry
<switchgirl> i wont
<bazhang> switchgirl, okay your ban is removed; please be more careful in the future not to do that
<switchgirl> sorry
<bazhang> switchgirl, thanks for joining to straighten this out
<switchgirl> k
<switchgirl> no hard feelings. honest mistake
<Tm_T> switchgirl: we all do mistakes, just be careful with those things (:
<bazhang> switchgirl, of course I understand that, thanks.
<Mamarok> !idle | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, coz_ said: ubottu,  this is an official support channel for ubuntu ,,, as mentioned
<goose> so, it's kinda messy since I didn't really clean it up or colour it in or anything, it's straight out of pisg... and it's only from Nov. 1st to today, but thought the ops might find this amusing: http://honk-honk.org/ubuntu/
<goose> anyways.. o/
 * genii sips
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wanted said: ubottu: so there is no option at all for this case
<ikonia> BlouBlou: hello - I'm talking to eflen now
<ikonia> efen sorry
<BlouBlou> ikonia: okay :)
<ikonia> waaaaay ahead of you
<ikonia> :)
<BlouBlou> well, I return to #ubuntu
<IdleOne> xrandr has been asked to /msg the bot but continues to add to channel scroll can someone explain the virtues of not doing so please
<ikonia> can anyone see when mrselfpwn joined #ubuntu - my logs are borked thanks to netsplit for some reason
<mneptok> 09:38 -!- mrselfpwn [n=mrselfpw@unaffiliated/projectchild] has joined #ubuntu
<mneptok> UTC-7
<ikonia> ta
<Pici> ikonia: Is there a ban for that person?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> mrpwnage [i=nemesis@gateway/shell/blinkenshell.org/x-pnavyefmgsymizkb]
<ikonia> schwezzy: hi
<ikonia> ughhh freenode's struggling this week
<ikonia> aergasdf: hi there, what's the problem ?
<aergasdf> why i am banned in #ubuntu-de???
<ikonia> (I only half read it in #ubuntu)
<jussi01> aergasdf: please ask in #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> aergasdf: that's hard to answer, the operators who run #ubuntu-de are in #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> Pici: shouldn't the -de ops be in #ubuntu-irc ? or is this all part of the tidy up ?
<Pici> ikonia: They should.
 * ikonia throws pici a council hat
 * Pici is buried in real work today
 * ikonia lifts the hat off 
 * ikonia throws the hat to jussi01 
<jussi01> who what? Im in the -women meeting...
<ikonia> it's not urgent
<ikonia> I'll nudge you later
<Pici> jussi01: i noted it 'elsewhere'
<ikonia> elky will be dissapointed she's sleeping for the u-w meeting
<Pici> ikonia: shes there (just now actually)
<ikonia> something is wrong with my client
<ikonia> I can see people talking to her, but I can't see her
<ikonia> ahhh yes I do
<Flannel> ikonia: You've ignored elky?  Ignoring ops is a Bad Idea(tm)
<Pici> She hasn't said anything probably because shes checking out why we keep pinging her here ;)
<ikonia> just all fell in to place, the backlight on my screen was down and her "me" command didn't show up clearly
 * ikonia ignores Flannel 
<jussi01> ops using /ignore is a Bad Idea(TM)
 * ikonia ignores jussi01 
<maco> as much as we'd love to in some cases
 * ikonia ignores ikonia
<maco> umm -ot ...someone take a look please?
<maco> cXhristian = troll, methinks
<elky> of boycottnovell variety it seems
<ikonia> oh good
<ikonia> elky: what makes you think of boycottnovell in relation to him ?
<elky> <cXhristian> http://boycott-boycott-boycottnovell.com/
<ikonia> ah, I missed that
<elky> because someone mentioned boycott-boycottnovell.com
<mneptok> OMG! a Mono application just jumped out of my monitor and burned my teddy bear!
 * mneptok weeps gently
<maco> elky: he seems a "windows > linux" troll to me
<elky> hmm...
<ikonia> patience.......
<Gary> I haves none :'(
<ikonia> I have some for sale
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-10
<ubottu> JontheEchidna called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<cody-somerville> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/338425/
<cody-somerville> fyi ^
<Flannel> Yeah he hit up #u like 15 minutes ago
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from brandon_)
<Flannel> sigh.
<Flannel> Space Ghost seems to have discovered the bot
<dtchen> slight issue in -devel
<dtchen> (#ubuntu-devel)
<Flannel> Mmmm, whos on the access list.
<cody-somerville> issue resolved
<Flannel> ah, n to the rescue!
<dtchen> thanks
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (D4e5_1 abusing bot)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Oh bugger, I had my ping turned off
<cody-somerville> IkoniaISaSLUT just spammed #xubuntu
<Madpilot> likewise #u
<Madpilot> did a nickban
<Madpilot> Flannel, looks like your ban from about 40min ago in #u was the same creature?
<Madpilot> the tellas.gr IP
<cody-somerville> Yes, same creature.
<Flannel> Madpilot: Yeah
<Flannel> sigh.
<ubottu> leaf-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (Query prkt Guest17958 (multiple lamers from same IP))
<ubottu> Query called the ops in #ubuntu (leaf-sheep (multiple fucker))
<Flannel> asmodeus
<Amaranth> Flannel: heh, that just banned all of the troublemakers
<Flannel> Amaranth: They're all the same, and asmodeus
<elky> eyes on mikhail in #u
<Flannel> elky: Whys that?  Troublemaker elsewhere?
<elky> see his entrance (as mikhail2)
<elky> <mikhail2> I am Mikhail Gorvachak
<Flannel> elky: That was asmodeus renaming himself, I imagine to make it more difficult to kick/more collateral damage with a bad complete
<Flannel> mikhail (1) is a different persn entirely, as far as I can tll
<Madpilot> he's currently under Flannel's IP ban, so no worries
<elky> aha, good spot
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: Howdy, How can we help you today?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, fluffman said: !thegame is an ongoing game, the objective of which is to avoid thinking about The Game itself.  See !thegame-rules.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, I wanted to know if there is a possibility to add a command to ubottu
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: Suggestions are always welcome, yes.
<SpaceGhostC2C> How would I go about this?
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: /msg ubottu foo is bar
<Madpilot> Flannel, that /remove I just administered in -ot has your favourite IP in it...
<Flannel> Madpilot: Same ones, yeah.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, fluffman said: !thegame-rules is 1) You are always playing the game.  2) When you think about the game, you lose. 3) When you lose the game, you must tell at least one person.  It is impossible to win the game; one can only attempt to avoid losing for as long as possible.
<Flannel> ubottu: tell fluffman about scope
<Flannel> Ah, PM spam.
<Madpilot> from your favourite IP?
<Flannel> Madpilot: It wasn't my favorite IP until they showed up in #u half an hour ago, but yeah.
<Madpilot> fun
<SpaceGhostC2C> May I know what this IP is?
<Amaranth> err
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: It's no big deal.  Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel, so I would just say !command is whatever?
<SpaceGhostC2C> or just command is whatever?
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: Correct, a query or #ubuntu-bots is the best place
<ubottu> i_is_broke called the ops in #kubuntu (flooding)
<SpaceGhostC2C> May I make a test, to see how it works?
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: Sure
<SpaceGhostC2C> thanks
<Flannel> Oh fun.
<Flannel> Apparently he's claiming to be me in #freenode and that I stole this nick from him
<Madpilot> who?
<Flannel> Madpilot: My most recent best friend
<Madpilot> ah, the entertainment we volunteer for
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, SpaceGhostC2C said: !thegame is The Game is an ongoing game, the objective of which is to avoid thinking about The Game itself. Thinking about The Game constitutes a loss, which, according to the rules of The Game, must be announced each time it occurs. How to win The Game is not defined in the rules; players can only attempt to avoid losing for as long as possible. The Game has been described alternately as pointless and infuriatin
<Madpilot> :)
<Flannel> He's currently "Flannel1" apparently
<Flannel> ubottu: tell SpaceGhostC2C about scope
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel, did I do something wrong?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Sorry.
<elky> i believe he was just letting you know the scope of factoids we exist
<SpaceGhostC2C> Do you think that this factoid wouldn't be added?
<elky> however, i'm pretty sure a factoid specifically intended to annoy the heck out of people falls outside that scope
<SpaceGhostC2C> I can see that point of view and understand it. I personally think it would be fun, and could be used to diffuse tense situations.
<SpaceGhostC2C> especially in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<elky> annoying people isn't going to diffuse a situation in -offtopic.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's an opinion. I can see how you would arrive at that.
<mneptok> cody-somerville: you might think about adding some more people from the ops team to the #x access list.
<cody-somerville> mneptok, I'm happy to do so if someone can provide me with some names (or rather nicks) of ops who frequent #x
<mneptok> cody-somerville: we get reports of abuse here. and end up watching in impotent dismay as no one can do anything.
<cody-somerville> I thought with the UbuntuIrcCouncil nick being on the access list it would permit folks from the op team to op in #xubuntu
<cody-somerville> Did I not add it right?
<mneptok> no, just the Council people
<mneptok> (jussi and Pici)
<cody-somerville> mneptok, Would adding you to the access list be effective in helping alleviate the issue?
<mneptok> cody-somerville: depends on time of day. i do sleep. ;)
<cody-somerville> awkward.
 * cody-somerville doesn't sleep.
<mneptok> cody-somerville: i'd suggest bazhang, ikonia, Flannel, elky, and myself. that gets pretty decent coverage through most of the day.
<cody-somerville> ok
<mneptok> elky: i just voluntold you!
<cody-somerville> Done.
<mneptok> cody-somerville: it will really help when the *total* nutjobs go cycling through every *buntu channel
<mneptok> cody-somerville: with a few more eyes on #x, we can stop things before they start.
<mneptok> cody-somerville: be sure to scream here if you find any one of us invasive to the channel's smooth operation
<cody-somerville> Sounds good.
<cody-somerville> We are generally much more tolerant than #ubuntu since its since a smaller channel but of course have very little patience for folks like IkoniaISaSLUT
<cody-somerville> oops, that second since should be a such <g>
<mneptok> cody-somerville: since i don;t tend to idle in #x, i'm sure most of my involvement will be along the lines of the cavalry riding over the hill to save the village. not as town cop.
<Madpilot> so you'll show up smelling like a horse and waving a curvy sword?
<mneptok> don't i always?
<mneptok> don't forget "bare-chested and well-oiled"
<cody-somerville> Speaking on IkoniaISaSLUT, I set the following ban - is it doing what I want it to?: *!goliath@adsl-*.tellas.gr
<elky> ikonia, ooh, you got upgraded from bitch?
<mneptok> cody-somerville: might want to s/goliath/*goliath
<cody-somerville> elky, Whoever the individual is behind the "Ikonia is a ..." campaign really didn't enjoy getting klined and so decided to take things to the next level unfortunately.
<Madpilot> I just did IkoniaISaSLUT!*@* in #ubuntu, for now
<Madpilot> no variations on the theme have emerged, so it worked that far
<elky> cody-somerville, yeah, it's been going on for a few days now. it was bitch just last night.
<Flannel> Mmmm, looks like I just got volunteered.
<Flannel> Well, cody-somerville, I'm happy to help!
<Madpilot> updated the /topic in #ubuntu to note that yes, ubuntuforums are apparently down.
<Flannel> #ubuntuforums!
<Madpilot> hmm?
<vimpulse> Flannel:  hello
<Flannel> vimpulse: Howdy
<Flannel> vimpulse: That's 100% totally absolutely incorrect and inappropriate.
<vimpulse> Flannel:  if I may ask -- why?
<Flannel> vimpulse: For the record, you were suggesting that someone was being rude in asking for help because their problem wasn't big enough, yes?
<vimpulse> Flannel:  yes.  It seems to me that the asker's mouse pointer was disappearing for a few seconds, probably no more than once an hour.
<vimpulse> Flannel:  or maybe not actually disappearing, but instead changing from being an arrow to a spinner
<Flannel> vimpulse: Who are you to judge what problem is "significant" enough to be asked?  Moreso, who are you to berate someone for asking a question?
<vimpulse> Flannel:  I see your side.  But I am still not 100% convinced that you are right.  :)
<vimpulse> dear everyone else -- opinions?
<Flannel> vimpulse: I'm 100% sure that I'm right.
<vimpulse> Flannel:  of course -- otherwise you wouldn't've said it.  But *I* am not 100% sure that you are right.  :)
<Flannel> vimpulse: And the fact that you're even considering the opposite side of this concerns me.
<elky> vimpulse, haranging people for seeking support is not permitted within any of our channels
<vimpulse> is there no such thing as a support question too small to be worth asking supporters to spend their time on?
<elky> vimpulse, no.
<Flannel> elky means yes, there is no such thing as a question too small.
<Madpilot> a small question might well have a small quick fix, and viola, one less irritated Ubuntu user
<vimpulse> elky:  interesting.  I think there are channels with different philosophies.  For example, I think #centos.  But if the #ubuntu philosophy is that there is no too-small question, I will respect that when in #ubuntu.
<cody-somerville> :)
<elky> vimpulse, that's all we ask.
<vimpulse> Note:  Even though I will respect the philosophy, I still think you should change it.  For example, look at Delta__'s problem.
<elky> if you could take a look at the guidelines linked in the #ubuntu topic, then we will be sure we're on the right page in terms of behaviour in general
<Flannel> vimpulse: I'm looking at it.  I don't see anything wrong with it.  I am totally sickened by the way you treated him though.
<vimpulse> Flannel:  Delta__ is annoyed that Alsa is using 7-10% of CPU, I think when s/he's using a custom libao application.  Delta__ wants Folding@Home to run faster, so wants to reduce the CPU that Alsa uses.  But are there not more important support questions to be dealt with?
<elky> vimpulse, importance is not for you to decide.
<Flannel> vimpulse: Again, you're rating importance.  Stop it.
<elky> vimpulse, if you dont want to answer it, dont answer it. fine by us
<elky> but to scold someone for asking is beyond rude.
<vimpulse> elky:  Flannel:  as you are ops, I plan to respect your guidelines about importance.  But my point is I think that maybe you should change your channel guidelines a little closer to no-spoonfeeding.
<elky> vimpulse, we will do no such thing.
<maco> that's not how this community works :)
<maco> we like new users, you see
<Madpilot> so who gets to define "spoonfeeding', vimpulse? You?
<Flannel> vimpulse: How does "how do I make alsa use less CPU" equal spoonfeeding?
<vimpulse> elky:  I read the guidelines on the wiki now.
<vimpulse> Madpilot:  Flannel:  spoonfeeding was the wrong word here.
<Flannel> vimpulse: You're saying we shouldn't be helpful.
<cody-somerville> vimpulse, You're welcome to answer only the questions you want. However, there are others who might want to provide support for the questions you're not interested in answering which is cool too. However, if you tell users that their questions are illegitimate then you're not giving a chance to the other folks who want to help out have a chance to do so.
<Flannel> vimpulse: This community does not RTFM.  "I know more than you, I can figure it out, why can't you?" is also the wrong stance to take.
<maco> cody-somerville++
<vimpulse> Flannel:  no.  There are two things.  One is reduction of spoonfeeding.  That means that questions which are easily answered by Googling shouldn't be answered in-channel.  #centos is big on non-spoonfeeding.
<Flannel> vimpulse: #ubuntu is not #centos
<vimpulse> Flannel:  I know
<Flannel> vimpulse: Then stop trying to tell us we need to become #centos
<Madpilot> vimpulse, "JFGI" and "RTFM" are not, ever, permitted on #ubuntu
<maco> we have a factoid for that
<vimpulse> Flannel:  I am saying there are things you can learn from #centos.  If people insist on spoonfeeding, maybe a better thing to do is to point people to the right Google search terms to use.
<maco> !jfgi
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Flannel> vimpulse: No one's insisting on spoonfeeding.  Perhaps it's time you move along from #ubuntu and stick to #centos
<vimpulse> cody-somerville:  good point, and good explanation of why rating questions is bad.
<vimpulse> Flannel:  maybe so :)
<Madpilot> vimpulse, again, you are using a definition of "spoonfeeding" that has no place in #ubuntu.
<maco> pointing someone to a specific webpage detailing an answer is certainly fine, but "google" is not a specific webpage
<maco> basically, the concept of spoonfeeding doesnt exist in ubuntu. it's simply "helping"
<vimpulse> maco:  I said "point people to the right Google search terms to use".  Often, when I do that, I google it myself first.  I check that the terms are the best terms to use.  Then I point a user to try the search.  If they tell me they can't find their answer, then I give them a clearer answer.
<maco> why not just give them the page they need?
<vimpulse> maco:  I find that it is sometimes useful to try to teach people how to find info by themselves.
<maco> not everyone wants to learn that lesson. and that's ok.
<maco> we're not all researchers
<cody-somerville> vimpulse, Thats an admirable endeavor but unfortunately not the purpose of the #ubuntu channel.
<elky> vimpulse, if you really desperately want #ubuntu to be like #centos, then by all means approach our Community Council and insist they set a "no spoonfeeding" rule. Only then will we bend to that demand. Until such a time, you will cease to insult people for the questions they ask in #ubuntu. You will not respond to questions you do not like. You will respect the guidelines of that channel just like everyone else
<vimpulse> elky:  I already agreed to do that.
<elky> then why are we still having a discussion here about question worthiness and how they ought t be responded to?
<cody-somerville> Apologizes elky, my fault
<vimpulse> elky:  because now I am trying to convince you to change your guidelines :)
<elky> vimpulse, and i've told you how to do that.
<elky> vimpulse, read what i actually wrote please.
<vimpulse> elky:  do you mean "... approach our Community Council ..."?
<cody-somerville> vimpulse, Its not a guideline, its a fundamental difference in our community :)
<maco> and then i would definitely not consider #ubuntu a place that i'd want to send my mum for help
<elky> vimpulse, i do indeed mean that.
<maco> vimpulse: the Ubuntu Community Council
<maco> elky: i think a "what" was missing in vimpulse's sentence
<vimpulse> maco:  it wasn't.
<maco> oh ok
<maco> sorry :)
<vimpulse> maco:  :)
<vimpulse> maco:  if your mum learns to Google for, say, error message text, and someone on IRC teaches her to do so, then she *will* end up better off.  :)
<maco> my mum shouldnt need to learn about error messages
<maco> and so far, thankfully, has not :D
<elky> vimpulse, stop it. you've been told to move on.
<vimpulse> ok.
<elky> this is a circular argument that is taking up the time of numerous operators. if you want to change how the ubuntu community works, speak to the Community Council.
<elky> I'll have my popcorn ready for that discussion.
<maco> me too
<Madpilot> yeah, I'd show up for that CC meeting, even if it was at 0500 local time
<jussi01> Guys, the sarcasm really isnt needed. lets help vimpulse to get where he needs to get and leave it there.
<Flannel> Madpilot: I got approved by getting up at 5am local time.
<Madpilot> Flannel, 0600 for me, actually. I got to sleep an hour later!
<jussi01> vimpulse: is there anything else we can help you with?
<vimpulse> jussi01:  nah, thanks.
<Flannel> Hmm, IRC Guidelines could use with a reordering actually.
<jussi01> Peoples, this isnt your person chat room, its a place for dealing with people who have an issues in ubuntu channels, as well as administrative issues.
<elky> Flannel, it could do with better presentation, definitely
<jussi01> Flannel: they need a re-write, its something the new ircc has on its agena
<Flannel> Some of the important ones are near the bottom, while some of them that aren't generally applicable are near the top, etc.
<elky> i, however, lack the necessary wikifu :(
<Flannel> jussi01: I'm not talking about a rewrite, just re-ordering of what's on there so some of the more important ones are more likely to be read (specifically in this case: when helpig, be helpful)
<jussi01> Flannel: Im just saying the re-ordering could be don when the rewrite is done :)
<Flannel> I'm going to refrain from making a comment about the IRCC rewriting it.  But I don't think there's much point in waiting for a month or two for that process to complete.
<elky> jussi01, one would require input/approval. one just moves stuff around. i dont see a convincing arg /against/ a shuffle now
<MenZa> Oho. Hadn't rejoined since my netsplit.
<elky> Flannel, still watching him?
<Flannel> elky: I tabbed away about six minutes ago, but yeah, he's getting a lastlog regularly for the next few days
<Flannel> meh.  Is today "everybody just discovered factoids" day?
<Madpilot> mr vimpulse seems to have just discovered the !anyone factiod... :)
<Flannel> 'dont work' would've been more appropriate in that instance anyway
<Flannel> doesnt, even.
<Flannel> Alright, I can't deal with him currently, as I'm starting to make it personal.  I'll be back in a bit.
 * MenZa huggles Flannel 
<dholbach> good morning
<ikonia> sorry about the flooding guys - freenode k-lined the guy and he's not happy about it.
<jussi01> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> last ikonia in #ubuntu #xubuntu #fedora #kubuntu
<ikonia> oh and #freenode
<jussi01> oh, you got a fan. :) dont apologise on his behalf, not your fault
<ikonia> still bad form for multiple channels to get hit like that
<tsimpson> busy night ey
<jussi01> hello tsimpson
<tsimpson> \o hello
<ardchoille> There's a user in #ubuntu that needs to change his/her nick (jizzinmypants) due to keeping the channel family friendly
<ardchoille> My 8 year old neice doesn't need to see that
<jizzinmypants> lol xd sry
<jizzinmypants> but this is just the name of a song it's not that bad... but anyway i'll change it hehe
<jussi01> jizzinmypants: thanks
<jizzinmypants> np ;)
<obiwan_> ok now hehe
<jussi01> excellent :)
<jussi01> obiwan_: thanks for your co-operation, we do appreciate it :)
<obiwan_> this is my real nickname , i just use the other because if autoconnecting my client uses the obiwan nickname, and i like to avoid some people, so i enter with that nick, and if they aren't i use the real one. The problem is that if i'm out, whenever my conn drops it gets back the ji.... nick hehe
<obiwan_> anyway, i don't know why i'm in ubuntu-ops chan :P is this a operators channel? i'm not op
<ardchoille> Another questionable nick - CaptainPissWeak in #ubuntu
<jussi01> obiwan_: you didnt join explicitly?
<obiwan_> i don't think so, why would i have done so?
<Flannel> obiwan_: You were forwarded here because of your inappropriate nick
<obiwan_> hehe ok makes sense :)
<jussi01> obiwan_: all sorted now, thanks for your understanding
<Tm_T> also his "realname" is interesting
<jussi01> obiwan_: oh, could you please fix the realname also, thanks :)
<Tm_T> realname or ircname
<obiwan_> which one?
<Tm_T> obiwan_: whatever says "notchafuknbizzmodofok4" or similar (:
<obiwan_> sry i've got many ones
<obiwan_> actually i don't know what the realname is, the ident? or my name?
<Tm_T> obiwan_: realname is same as ircname, that's what you provide along your nick, it's typically your real name but doesn't have to be
<obiwan_> this all comes because of irssi can't handle with one ident/nick for each server, i just can have one for all networks and i don't like they see my real one in some ones
<Tm_T> obiwan_: so set something like "noname" or similar then (:
<obiwan_> hmm i see, but that just appears with whois right? i don't like whoisers that's why i set it, nobody will read it unless they whois me right?
<Tm_T> obiwan_: or other methods, yes
<Tm_T> obiwan_: I see it when you join
<tsimpson> some clients automatically use /who on a channel to show "realnames" along with nicks
<obiwan_> what i can change is the ident (ident@host), does'nt sound good and everybody sees it when connecting
<jussi01> my client shows it on a simple mouseover
<obiwan_> hm i didn't know about whoing chanels i'll try hehe
<tsimpson> do it on a small channel, like this one
<tsimpson> /who #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (tilt giving malicious advice)
<obiwan_> nice didn't kow about that :)
<obiwan_> ok i'll change it
<jussi01> :)
<tonyyarusso> I take it that iptables command basically just shuts down networking?
<ikonia> blocks everything
<ikonia> (pretty much)
<jussi01> probably shoudl have used !danger, but yea
<obiwan_> lol this is good
<obiwan_> i set mytfbwy
<obiwan_> it supposed to be may the force be with you, but when thinking twice it's also may the f*** be with you, which sounds good for me, but nobody else knows :)
<ikonia> please don't star out swear words
<obiwan_> why? there may be children here that way they don't understand
<tsimpson> if you have to disguise it, you probably shouldn't say it anyway
<obiwan_> yeah, but anway everyone will understand force not the other, so the other meaning is reserved just for skiddies hehe
<obiwan_> ok, i need to restart for changes taking place brb!
<jizzinmypants> it didn't work :/
<jizzinmypants> brb
<ardchoille> this is the second time jizzinmypants has entered #ubuntu with that nick after being banned for it
<ardchoille> Looks like he's pushing the envelope
<tsimpson> that's for staying so we can explain
<Tm_T> and why ardchoille doesn't use !ops if needed?
<MenZa> Am I the only one who doesn't like DrManhattan's attitude in -ot?
<obiwan_> yeah in the end eheh
<MenZa> tsimpson: I'll let him know in a pm
<obiwan_> what is ot? i think it's a tv series
<tsimpson> MenZa: he was banned from #u for bad language, and doesn't want to discuss it with us
<MenZa> tsimpson: Aye, I know
<tsimpson> obiwan_: "ot" refers to #ubuntu-offtopic
<obiwan_> hheh ok :P
<MenZa> obiwan_: Have you fixed your issue yet?
<obiwan_> yeahh
<obiwan_> whois me :P
<jussi01> obiwan_: excellent, please check our topic then :)
<Tm_T> obiwan_: does your nick stick now too?
<tsimpson> so you won't be that nick when you reconnect?
<obiwan_> hmm yeah i think it still will be w8 hehe i'll try to change that too
<jussi01> is it not with irssi that you cant change the config while connected/open?
<Flannel> jussi01: You can with irssi
<jussi01> ok, :)
<MenZa> obiwan_: You might want to read /help network. Re-add freenode with -nick obiwan_ to keep it like that.
<obiwan_> yeah but obiwan is registered and i don't want to set my pass in the computer just in case somebody stoles it
<obiwan_> ok it's now changed
<obiwan_> let me try
<obiwan_> brb
<obiwan_> please if i come back with the bad nick don't ban me i'm really trying to solve it
<ikonia> unacceptable
<ikonia> he shouldn't come back with a bad nick
<Flannel> Tm_T: Because it's not a pressing issue, so there's no real need for the call.
<shellfish> greattt it worked now heheh
<Tm_T> Flannel: but he does it even when it's urgent at times
<MenZa> shellfish: excellent!
<Flannel> Tm_T: Ah, I hadn't noticed
<Tm_T> Flannel: and never stay in channel enough so we can reply in _any_ way
<shellfish> thxxx menz :)
<Tm_T> that doesn't mean I didn't appreciate his doings, I do
<MenZa> to be fair, ardchoille is only doing what the topic tells him to do.
<tsimpson> shellfish: thanks, you can leave here now :)
<shellfish> ok tsimpson :) many thanks everybody for the support and evrything
<Tm_T> MenZa: I cannot read topic in way that it says "don't wait for reply"
<MenZa> "Please do not idle here".
<Tm_T> MenZa: waiting for answer or simple comment for even one minute is not idling (:
<MenZa> Well, no.
<MenZa> But it could be interpreted like that.
<Tm_T> perhaps
<Tm_T> that means our topic is not clear enough, I suppose
<Flannel> His answer ends up generally being the [trouble] [being taken care of]
<Tm_T> I would be more happy with that than flyby (:
<Tm_T> but that's me, I like to be able comment if needed
<jussi01> shellfish: anything else you need from us?
<shellfish> nope sry i forgot to part
<shellfish> have a nice day :)
<shellfish> byee and may the force be with you
<bazhang> drmanhattan seems to be treading a fine line here
<MenZa> I'm tempted to forward him here to have a good chat with him.
<tsimpson> if he continues despite warnings, forward
<DrManhattan> XD
<tsimpson> hello DrManhattan
<tsimpson> you seem to want to discuss the Ubuntu operators, this is the place to do it
<MenZa> DrManhattan: It seems to me that your approach, currently, is "Disregard #ubuntu rules, come complain in #ubuntu-offtopic, and talk down to the operators" -- could you confirm that?
<DrManhattan> Nah.
<MenZa> Alright then.
<tsimpson> I suggest changing the mute to a ban in #u
<bazhang> okay
<MenZa> Changed to a regular ban
<MenZa> Also, +1'ed, tsimpson
<bazhang> done
<tsimpson> there's still %*!*@97-93-78-11.static.rvsd.ca.charter.com set
<ikonia> no chance of getting him back in here to resolve it ?
<tsimpson> ikonia: he has been asked on several occasions to come here to talk about it, he refuses
<Tm_T> banforward or ban then
<bazhang> tsimpson, removed the mute, changed to ban in #ubuntu
<MenZa> I forced him in here this time, nothing. So now I'm just flat-out banning him.
<jussi01> Id say keep the banforward on, maybe he will then be prompted to takk about it and maybe we can get to a resolution
<MenZa> Access to the channels are a privilege, not a right, and if you don't feel like making an effort when you've already violated the channel rules /several/ times, I don't see why you belong there.
<jussi01> in as much as his state of mind may change at a different time of day
<jussi01> ie. a banforward here
<MenZa> Well, it hasn't changed in the past 2--3 days.
<MenZa> I don't flat-out reject the idea of a banforward, but he knows the channel exists now.
<MenZa> At least a regular ban gives him the choice if he wants to discuss it or not.
<bazhang> ah nice. /notice'ing me in other channels
<MenZa> cute. anything exciting?
<bazhang> XD
<MenZa> Er, Mendocino @ #ubuntu?
<bazhang> looks like ongazevakir
<bazhang> yep
<MenZa> well, he certainly seems to know you :p
<bazhang> many PMs after a number of mutes
<MenZa> oh?
<MenZa> \o/
<MenZa> Ah, he's messaging me. Lovely.
<MenZa> [2009-12-10 11:40:15 UTC]  <Mendocino> hello. wtfm have you got any problemz?
<MenZa> [2009-12-10 11:43:10 UTC]  <Mendocino> ???
<MenZa> bazhang: Why mute? o_O
<bazhang> MenZa, try to catalyze him; it has worked for stretches before
<MenZa> aha
<bazhang> have in PM already
<MenZa> excellent
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> he's known
<ikonia> watching in #x
<ikonia> still being very offensive in pm to me, talking about taking revenge on ubuntu users and pegnuine fuckers
 * jussi01 hugs ikonia
<ikonia> doesn't bother me
<ikonia> just for the record really
<Pici> oh dear
<ikonia> watching him in #xubuntu
<Pici> jussi01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338705/
<ikonia> Pici: that looks cool
<jussi01> Pici: how does it know its you (or me)?
<Pici> jussi01: launchpadlib will prompt you the first time you use it to login to lp and give authorization to that application to work on your behalf.  https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Getting%20started explains what shows up
<jussi01> Pici: where is the current version of this script ?
<Pici> If someone else uses the program they'll just get some unhandled exception that they weren't able to add the person to the team.
<Pici> jussi01: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bnrubin/+junk/lpteam
<topyli> btw, there's a great opportunity to cheer for topyli for irc council now, on the wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JuhaSiltala
<topyli> sorry for spamming
 * ikonia admires Pici's honesty of unhandled execption
<jussi01> /arn topyli don't spam you! :P :P
<topyli> jussi01, too late, it's done :)
<jussi01> :D
<Pici> ikonia: I honestly haven't tested it.
<ikonia> Pici: nice to see honesty
<Pici> jussi01: if you use it, let it 'change non-private data' when lp asks.
<ikonia> Pici: would you like me to run it to get some data for you ?
<Pici> ikonia: nah, its okay.
<ikonia> no problem
<Pici> ikonia: Actually, it looks like it'll throw an HTTPError, which I am handling.
<ikonia> ahhh modesty then
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, daSkrEEch said: !nixternal is more uber than !anyone
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<MenZa> Er.
<MenZa> "This is the Official blackhole of Ubuntu chatter" - #ubuntuforums topic
<MenZa> o_o
<Pici> Thats been there forever.
<MenZa> :[
<jpds> Argh.
<jpds> Seriously.
<Pici> agreed.
<Pici> now hes messaging the floodbot.
<jpds> Haha.
<genii_> Heads up for tsimpson , jussi01 , other #k ops... Have to take cornwall down for 15-20 minutes, we're shuffling stuff around here right now. One of the floodbots in #k is gonna go down for a bit
<Pici> Thanks for the heads up
<genii_> OK, I'm out for now
<tsimpson> the bots should cope with just 2 of them
<maco> does someone wanna have a word with gOLDfeesh?
<maco> <gOLDfeesh> maco no, people need to learn that not everything is "fix it for me" and that they have quick help links that they can follow
<maco> when i told them they didnt need to use bot factoids after i'd already given answers
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, theball said: ubottu, my drive is not listed in fstab but it shows up in menu places and when i try to access it it asks for root password for the initial browse then its fully usable, any suggestions?
<IdleOne> mikelevel auto responds in spanish to any writing in caps. nothing vulgar but still can be annoying
<ikonia> Hmm looks like someones being naughty setting up #ubuntu-es-es to try to compete with #ubuntu-es
<tsimpson> that was registered nearly 3 years ago apparently
<ikonia> not checked but it seems odd
<tsimpson> it also has a mailing list @lists.ubuntu.com, odd indeed
<ubottu> meowbuntu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, meowbuntu said: !no mintsupport is  Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubottu> In ubottu, meowbuntu said: !no mintsupport is  Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (James__d spam)
<Amaranth> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Amaranth> !-mintsupport
<ubottu> mintsupport has no aliases - added by Pici on 2008-05-22 18:18:08 - last edited by Pricey on 2009-01-30 00:28:08
<Amaranth> !no mintsupport is <reply>Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Amaranth said: !no mintsupport is <reply>Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Amaranth> gah
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> !no mintsupport is <reply>Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
 * genii hands Amaranth a strong mug of coffee
<maco> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<maco> didnt work
<genii> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MenZa> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<MenZa> hm
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-11
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (ae86-drifter)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-women, maco said: !mailinglist-#ubuntu-women is <reply>The Ubuntu Women mailing list can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-women
<maco> is that right syntax?
<LjL> about ae86-drifter and his "friend's" rm -rf / line... i have past logs of him.
<LjL> [Fri Oct 23 2009] [01:22:56] Join       ae86-drifter has joined this channel (n=nathan@brothe3.lnk.telstra.net). [Fri Oct 23 2009] [02:32:49] <ae86-drifter>     whats a good way to completely wipe my ubuntu [Fri Oct 23 2009] [02:33:04] <ae86-drifter>     rm -rf /
<LjL> [Fri Oct 23 2009] [02:40:27] <ae86-drifter>     i think typing "sudo rm -rf /" will fix most problem in ubuntu?
<maco> ugh
<cody-somerville> ugh, this channel takes up the position in my channel list tree that #xubuntu used to occupy so I keep clicking on this channel thinking I'm reading #xubuntu and my heart skips a beat.
<baudsmoke> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<baudsmoke> it says nothing about what software/hardware is affected
<baudsmoke> err vulnerable
<baudsmoke> My router does not support firmware updates, it is supposed to update automatically via ISP but the ISP that owns the router is not the ISP I am using. I just use it for extra security
<maco> you can connect on port 8001 instead
<baudsmoke> is the exploit only for people on freenode? or Every irc network?
<maco> every
<baudsmoke> then using 8001 on freenode does nothing to fix the problem
<maco> i thought you just wanted to get back into #ubuntu
<maco> ummm..is your router supported by tomato, dd-wrt, or openwrt?
<baudsmoke> naah, I stumbled upon this link on the forums and am trying to figure out if I am vulnerable
<maco> ahhh ok
<maco> if you're in #ubuntu and someone tries it on the channel...you'll know
<baudsmoke> ok
<baudsmoke> I am using Xubuntu 9.10
<baudsmoke> Its a D-Link
<nixternal> hey, what was the trigger used to find out the next meeting(s) with the silly bot?
<genii> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: December 11 2009, 05:19:28
<genii> Hm, used to also tell the next meeting
<genii> nixternal: @schedule points to the event calendar now
<nixternal> ahh, thanks genii
<genii> nixternal: np
<bazhang> asmodeus/avash again
<ubottu> Kage_Jittai called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<bazhang> seems like he is hitting several channels
<genii> Hm. <FloodBotK1> -WARNING: Banning gateway user bigblackdick
<genii> OK, sleeptime, goodnight
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Buddhi Avash ban evading)
<bazhang> clean-up in aisle o-t
<maco> i cant figure out if 2 people who just joined #ubuntu-women are trolls
<maco> and im about to go to bed
<maco> bazhang: can you join and ill op you?
<jussi01> maco: I can watch, does ircc have privs in there?
<bazhang> maco, who
<maco> jussi01: i dont think so
<maco> Switch and Bulb
<jussi01> yeah, we do
<jussi01> Ill watch it
<bazhang> its asmodeus
<bazhang> Switch
<bazhang> maco, uber-troll
<bazhang> they both are the same individual
<maco> crudmuffins
<maco> it wont let me op you
<bazhang> well I would just insta-ban them
<bazhang> he has been on a trolling tear these last 2 days or so
<jussi01> enough rope bazhang
<bazhang> jussi01, aye
<maco> bahaha nalioth's freenode staff cloak scred one off
<ubottu> meowbuntu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> jussi01: He was warned earlier today
<jussi01> who?
<Flannel> meowbuntu
 * jussi01 sighs and goes to try find coffee,
<Flannel> Nine hours and fourty minutes ago
<mneptok> was that ops call about Mint *again*?!
<Flannel> I didn't see any reason given, actually.
<jussi01> no, me either
<mneptok> jussi01: are you talking to meow?
<jussi01> no.
<jussi01> Im asleep
<jussi01> please feel free
<mneptok> k
<MenZa> What the...
<MenZa> DrManhattan has just joined several of my channels on QuakeNet. Which are all in Danish o_o
<MenZa> I am befuzzled.
<Flannel> MenZa: He wubs you!
<MenZa> That's... that's scary.
<MenZa> COnfirmed, host is the same
<MenZa> Confirmed*
<MenZa> That's just weird
 * MenZa boggles, scratches head
<jussi01> MenZa: you got your first fan club member, congratulations.
<MenZa> huzzah!
 * MenZa turns his boggling into a little jig
 * MenZa slides jussi01 a coffee
<jussi01> MenZa: you are genii and I caim my 5¤
<MenZa> \o/ /o\
<dholbach> good morning
<ikonia> bazhang: who/what was that avash/buddi thing last night ?
<Flannel> ikonia: avash === asmodeus
<Flannel> He got banned in #u, and subsequently in -ot for connecting with three names and being generally obnoxious, apparently tonight he got a new IP (and discovered webchat) and had at it again.
<jussi01> ikonia: got a second?
<MenZa> avash, asmodeus, the_big_cat, takeyourpick
<MenZa> you name it, he's had it
<jussi01> anyone know how tto look at this regex?
<jussi01> adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured
<jussi01> via the NAME_REGEX configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname'
<jussi01> option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX.
<Flannel> jussi01: Where oh, adduser?
<jussi01> yea
<Flannel> The default is (from adduser.conf man page): ^[a-z][-a-z0-9]*$
<jussi01> so I cant have a . ?
<Flannel> Not by default, no.
<Flannel> Just lowercase, numbers, and dash.  Beginning with a lowercase letter.
<jussi01> but there should be no real issues with a . ?
<Flannel> Hmm.
<jussi01> All the usernames currently have .'s...
<Flannel> You wouldn't be able to use the dot version of chmod (user.group)
<Flannel> or, at least, there's possibility of issues with it.
<Flannel> I have no idea what other complications may arise.  But if you set that variable (in your conf file) you can make it check against whatever you want
<ardchoille> shra just announced a new bot in #ubuntu. Is this bot authorized?
<Flannel> ardchoille: Thanks, I'll take care of it
<ubottu> nperry called the ops in #ubuntu (UbuntuBot & Shra)
<ardchoille> Thanks Flannel
<Flannel> Looks like it might be asmodeus
<Flannel> Ooh, notice spam.
<shra> Flannel: u mad asmodeus_
<shra> ikonia: u r mad
<Flannel> shra: Please stop evading your bans.
<shra> 15:34 <+Flannel> shra: Please stop evading your bans.
<shra> Flannel: fuck  you  dude
<shra> Flannel: suck my dick pal
<shra> Flannel: make me cum
<shra> Flannel: simmer my emotions
<shra> Flannel: make my cock big
<jussi01> oh, that was lovely...
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> not to mention that asmodeus_ is in club-u
<Flannel> He's a trouble maker on his own accord.
<Tm_T> same ip has those two, hmmmm
<Flannel> Yeah, asmodeus/avash/et al join with a bunch of clients and talk nonsense to each other.  That's why they were banned yesterday (two days ago?) in #u and -ot
<Tm_T> roger
<bazhang> baudsmoke, hi
<ikonia> jussi01: sorry missed you, I was driving to a clients site
<jussi01> ikonia: all good
<jussi01> sorted now methinks.
<ikonia> sorry
<jussi01> no probs
 * genii sips his hot chocolate
<ikonia> that's different
<genii> ikonia: I'm trying to cut down on caffeine (mostly from doctor's recommendation)
<MenZa> :O
<MenZa> whoa
 * MenZa hugs genii tightly.
<MenZa> Are... are you, er, okay?
<bazhang> just thinking about you genii
<MenZa> My thoughts, too, are with you, genii
<bazhang> not seen you much of late, except to say good night
 * MenZa nods
<genii> MenZa: I'm OK for most part, just need to take care of myself a bit better to reduce heart probs/risks. So this means less caffeine and red meats, etc.
<ikonia> genii: key words there
<genii> bazhang: It's been busy here
 * MenZa hugs genii 
 * genii hands MenZa a coffee
<bazhang> w00t
<bazhang> he's back!
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> Now this is weird. I /join #ubuntu and it pops me in here. I just set up a VPN.
<jussi01> Dr_Willis: means there is a forward on some part of your identity
 * jussi01 looks
<jussi01> Dr_Willis: just a moment while I see why it was set
<jussi01> Dr_Willis: looks like your ip has been used by some not so nice people...
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: what are you vpn'ing into ?
<jussi01> is it some sort of public service? or?
<jussi01> hei ikonia, its your forward, so all yours
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia> it's xcvasdsdfs's ip
<ikonia> I recognise it
<jussi01> it is
<jussi01> and mesulah (same person I guess)
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: what is it a vpn to ?
<Dr_Willis> this free service i just read about.. let me track down the url
<Dr_Willis> http://itshidden.com
<ikonia> ahhh yes
<ikonia> I'm aware of that one
<Dr_Willis> speedtest web site shows their ip.  - well an ip in Europe at least
<Dr_Willis> freenode  -- | #ubuntu: #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<Dr_Willis> so it seems its freenode doing the forwarding?
<Dr_Willis> due to bad peoples abuseing the vpn.
<Pici> Sure, but only because we set a forward.
<Pici> And yes, we set the forward because we've had abuse from it.
<Dr_Willis> Ok. Well one of the Ubuntu/Tutorial sites mention how to use it. So there may be a bit more people trying it soon.
<Dr_Willis> I just tried it out - because my ISP is being such jerks with torrents
<Dr_Willis> I can ssh to the other box i got and use irc from it. SO its no big deal for me.
<Dr_Willis> I was just toying with the VPN so i can see how it actually works. Sort of a neat feature really
<Pici> Dr_Willis: Do you have a link to the tutorial site that mentions it?
<Dr_Willis> lets see. it was on of the dozen RSS feeds i got
<ikonia> thanks, that would be helpful
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-chronicles.blogspot.com/2009/07/jaunty-vpn-itshiddencom.html
<Pici> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-chronicles.blogspot.com/2009/12/karmic-vpn-itshiddencom.html
<Dr_Willis> actually is the url. :) the other is older.
<ikonia> ah ha, not an official ubuntu link
<ikonia> I'll have a read now
<Pici> Did you think it was going to be one?
<ikonia> yes
<Dr_Willis> Yea. Igot about a dozen+ RSS feeds  i keep up with. Learn lots of neat things.
<ikonia> </nieve>
<Pici> ikonia: I'm going to take this up with staff, we shoudln't have to be dealing with this directly.
<ikonia> Pici: ok, your call
<ikonia> thank you
<Tm_T> LordObama: erm
<LordObama> yes
<Dr_Willis> ive neer messed with a VPN befor. So im just expreimenting. Had me confused for a bit.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: seems an ok vpn test, but looks like it's locked you out of #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> No biggie. :) i got a spare server  i can ssh to then run weechat.
<Dr_Willis> Im assuming a VPN is an all or nothing. I cant set one app to not use the vpn?
<Dr_Willis> Time for me to read up on vpns
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: pretty much all or nothing, you can do network routing through a vpn though if you have multi-nic setup, but that's getting in deep
<maco> split tunneling
<maco> i use that for my vpn for work
<Dr_Willis> Ok. :) starting with the basics at -> http://compnetworking.about.com/od/vpn/a/vpn_tutorial.htm  for now. I COULD set up a vpn server here so my brother could connect to my pc? He would like that.
<maco> you can set certain ip masks to go through wlan0 instead of tun0
<maco> if you're good at using the route command
<Pici> FYI: I'm updating the bans to be forwards to #ubuntu-proxy-users
<ikonia> Pici: ok
<ikonia> thank you
<Dr_Willis> well off to do some reading
<Pici> hmmm
<Pici> I think I found a bantracker bug.
<jussi01> ooh, fun :) :P
<ikonia> hello mcvj
<mcvj> hi
<ikonia> mcvj: how can we help you today
<ikonia> oh
<theacolyte> Hi there, any of you deal with #ubuntu-br?
<ikonia> theacolyte: #ubuntu-irc has some guys that do, what's up ?
<theacolyte> We're (##windows, ##windows-server) currently under assault by some members of #ubuntu-br - I've banned most of them now, but I'm concerned.
<ikonia> rightly so by the sounds of it
<theacolyte> They may also be coming from another channel, #vivaolinux
<theacolyte> Hard to tell at the moment
<theacolyte> Figured I'd give you a heads up
<ikonia> appreciated, I believe one of them has just joined here and parted because his IP was banned from previous problems
<bazhang> theacolyte, any nicks?
<theacolyte> thedoor, annakamilla are two of them - seems like they were the big ones
<bazhang> mcvj as well I would imagine
<theacolyte> I believe so, yeah
<theacolyte> Although it looks like he/she didn't say anything yet
<theacolyte> At any rate, I don't believe any action is required, just more of a heads up
<theacolyte> Thanks for listening :)
<bazhang> thanks :)
<bazhang> yep that seems to be a troll haven; not good that it's in ubuntu namespace
<ikonia> some solid brazil ops would be helpful then
<ikonia> maybe this is something the council can look at as part of the new processes they are picking up - channels that use the ubuntu name that don't have enough/quality staff
<bazhang> #ubuntugames is an official channel ?
<ikonia> I've seen that before - I didn't think it was
<jpds> Ursula is an ubuntumember whose an op in -br.
<ikonia> that's handy to know
<bazhang> nope not official, they admitted themselves, also using #ubuntu-br to plan trolling raids against ##windows
<ikonia> then I'd suggest the council needs to step in as we don't want our own ##archlinux-offtopic
<bazhang> spoke to user thedoor and he admitted there and #vivaolinux along with a number of others were where they planned the raids
<ikonia> don't care about vivaolinux - ubuntu-br though is a reflection on the #ubuntu-name space, in the same way #archlinux-offtopic is on #archlinux
<bazhang> right, just explaining my conversation with him.
<ikonia> no no, I understand
<ikonia> maco: you're on fine form
<maco> what, dealing with the user you gave up on?
<ikonia> yes
<jussi01> ikonia: see PM
<ikonia> maco: must dash, kudos for persisting with him and getting him that far, looks like I was wrong about him not being genuine
<Pici> maco: Mind moving your conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic or pm? Its not really related to Ubuntu support.
<maco> or i could just drop it as this person doesnt want to listen
<Pici> or that too ;)
<maco> i would like to throw this 1084-page long security book at them
<maco> (no i havent read the whole thing yet. however i have read all the policy parts. and taken multiple policy classes, so nyeh)
<PhantomLink> ikonia
<maco> i think ikonia just headed out
<PhantomLink> D'oh!
<maco> about 20 minutes ago
<PhantomLink> I got kicked for my script again.
<PhantomLink> I shouldn't have been in there in the first place.
<PhantomLink> I don't go there with this computer anymore.
 * PhantomLink double-checks his autojoin list...
<PhantomLink> I've removed #ubuntu from my autojoin.
<PhantomLink> Sorry about that, I didn't mean to idle for so long.
<PhantomLink> Anyway, my script will no longer show up in ubuntu from now on.
<PhantomLink> If ikonia needs to talk to me, have him invite me in please.
<Pici> ikonia: ping
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> genii: if you did a hook, then you probably have a lot of people in -unregged.
<tsimpson_> Pici: nope
<tsimpson_> empty in fact
<Pici> must have not been that many caught by the split in #k then
<tsimpson_> we do have +J 2,5, I'm thinking we should adjust that for #k but +J confuses me
<ikonia> Pici: saw him, thanks
<Pici> ikonia: huh?
<maco> Pici: phantom above was looking for ikonia before
<ikonia> I assume that's what you pinged me for
<Pici> ikonia: ping about something other than ikonia
<maco> about 5 minutes before
<Pici> er, s/ikonia/phantom/
<ikonia> ahhh
<Pici> pm?
<ikonia> Pici: always
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoille said: !clicheats is There is a nice command line cheatsheet located at http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (bl offensive language)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-12
<bazhang> PhantomLink, hi
<PhantomLink> hi
<PhantomLink> entire valley lost internet/tv services
<bazhang> oh its seaphor and friends
<grex23> how come i come here
<grex23> lame
<bazhang> you are forwarded here
<bazhang> whoops
<Flannel> Anacranom seems to be soapboxing
<bazhang> yep seaphor
<Flannel> Is that seaphor?
<bazhang> and adm1 is from the same channel
<Flannel> He was oddly persistent and rude
<bazhang> last time I tried to help him he called my advice 'totally worthless'
<Flannel> bazhang: You're talking to him, right?
<bazhang> Flannel, yep
<bazhang> not booted him.. yet
<bazhang> his first response: f off
<bazhang> yikes
<ubottu> CShadowRun called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<wgrant> Ban list full.
<bazhang> yowie
<ubottu> DasEi2 called the ops in #ubuntu (TinyIRC)
<bazhang> cleared 3 of mine
<Flannel> got him
<bazhang> there are a ton of exempts
<Flannel> +e list is separate from +b list, as far as I know
<bazhang> okay. will get rid of some of the older bans relegated to freenode.
<ardchoille> I've been helping out in #ubuntu for years. Is there any chance on becoming an op? If so, what would I need to do?
<bazhang> might be a good idea to have a set limit on some of these bans; the ban and forget list has gotten out of hand
<wgrant> bazhang: Yeah, the list is pretty crazy.
<bazhang> I have gone through the list previously, but hardly any of the lists I posted were addressed at all
<bazhang> wgrant, at this point I am tempted to just clear some of other people's older bans (ie over a month old)
<wgrant> bazhang: I'd say that
<wgrant> ...'s a very good idea
<bazhang> having one space in the ban list (currently) is nuts
<wgrant> Looks like we might have to use it soon, too...
<bazhang> ardchoille, sorry a bit busy at the moment :)
<ardchoille> bazhang: Ah, ok.. I'll come back and ask again later, would that be best?
<bazhang> ardchoille, or just hang around when someone free has time :) *I* am busy (or shortly will be) :)
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> I think antlong in #ubuntu needs a hint
<ardchoille> looks like he posted "rm -rf /home"
<wgrant> I'll ban him if he continues.
<ardchoille> thanks
<ardchoille> I'd love to become an op and help the channel out more than I currently am able
<bazhang> any objections to removal of bans more than a month? its currently unworkable
<wgrant> At least a few.
<wgrant> We will need them.
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> whoops
<ardchoille> what happened?
<bazhang> tab mis-complete there wgrant
<wgrant> ardchoille: yes, sorry. mistabbed. You're free now.
<bazhang> at ban ardchoille instead of antlong
<ardchoille> Ah, I'm back, thanks
<bazhang> hehe
<wgrant> Damn.
<wgrant> Sorry.
<ardchoille> no worries :)
 * wgrant disappears for a few.
<Flannel> bazhang: Don't remove my bans, they're all trimmed
<bazhang> Flannel, none that I see named by you; the older netsplitted ones that are relegated to server.freenode.net
<Flannel> bazhang: I've got some that are from november
<bazhang> ie old ompaul, LjL etc
<Flannel> And then two really old ones that just happened to be me
<bazhang> from 2008 (early)
<bazhang> and some of the botnet ones that were klined
<bazhang> Flannel, if I do mistakenly remove any, I will reinstate; but having zero spaces right now, expedience dictates some action
<Flannel> bazhang: reinstating removed bans is basically impossible (because you can't find them).  Instead, remove old forwards (last time I tried, there were old forwards that didn't actually exist, so I gave up)
<Flannel> bazhang: Even having 10 or 20 spaces (which I think we've got now) will suffice.
<bazhang> Flannel, right.
<Flannel> bazhang: Once we're usable, compile a list of old, purgable bans, and then you can have people review them for things that ought not be purged
<bazhang> Flannel, I have done that, on *three* different occasions; not going to go for four, thanks.
<bazhang> at any rate, there are enough spaces for the near term. but I seriously believe that the ban and forget mode has to change, and getting folks to remove them in a relatively modest time frame (whatever that turns out to be) is something that needs to be addressed. the full banlist is but a symptom of a larger issue
<tsimpson> ardchoille: generally the line is "we appoint operators, when we see there is a need, from the active contributors in the channel", but the council are all but non existent right now so I don't expect any operators to be created in the short term
<Flannel> bazhang: Alright, then be grumpy about it.
<bazhang> Flannel, sorry if I came across that way.
<ardchoille> tsimpson: Thank you for the reply. If you ever need an extra op, keep me in mind.
<tsimpson> ardchoille: when the IRCC are elected, please do come back and ask about it
<bazhang> just being hit with antlong plus seaphor's concern trolling plus full banlist was a bit of a patience tester. My apologies Flannel
<ardchoille> tsimpson: Will do
<Flannel> bazhang: If you do it saying "I'll be clearing these bans unless they get removed" means that if people don't respond, you just remove them.  They should be old bans anyway, so on average, they'd be OK to remove, you just give people a chance to review them beforehand, just in case
<Flannel> Bug team has bug days, we should have a ban review day!
<bazhang> excellent idea!
<bazhang> five-a-day, even!
<sebsebseb> hi
<bazhang> sebsebseb, you know why the floodbot banned you
<bazhang> -sebsebseb/#ubuntu- test
<sebsebseb> yes
<bazhang> sebsebseb, please don't do that again.
<sebsebseb> ok I won't
<bazhang> you are unbanned sebsebseb ; feel free to rejoin #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> well I was still in there, I just coudn't send messages
<sebsebseb> ,but yes thanks for the ban removeale
<bazhang> right, well feel free to rejoin in whichever capacity
<sebsebseb> ok well
<sebsebseb> you want me to leave here now I assume?
<bazhang> sebsebseb, was there some other issue you wished to discuss ?
<sebsebseb> bazhang: no
<bazhang> sebsebseb, okay, then please , to keep the channel free for those with issues, thanks
<sebsebseb> thanks again bye
<wgrant> bazhang: That's around the third warning.
<bazhang> wgrant, he was at it yesterday as well
<wgrant> bazhang: Oh, lovely.
<wgrant> bazhang: Does he deserve any more leniency?
<bazhang> wgrant, he is mostly saying random things, but telling git__ that everyone using ubuntu has to install from scratch is something new with him
<wgrant> bazhang: Looks like he's ceased trolling since he saw you.
<bazhang> wgrant, I did give him a remove yesterday, perhaps he still recalls it
<wgrant> Mmmmmmmm. That was borderline.
<bazhang> going to remove coofish if he continues, will first PM
<wgrant> Oh, sorry, missed that.
<wgrant> Already got rid of him.
<bazhang> no response via PM
<wgrant> He just wandered back in.
<LordObama> why does ardchoille bother joining this channel ever other day if he hates us so much>
<Flannel> LordObama: What?
<LordObama> he quit all ubuntu/kubuntu stuff a while back
<LordObama> but it seems i see him in -ops complaining every other day
<wgrant> bazhang: I think it's about time to ban him.
<Flannel> Oh, he was aleady removed
<Flannel> well, bugger.
<wgrant> That's the third timein a couple of hours.
<bazhang> he is trolling in #debian as well if there was ever any doubt
<wgrant> OK, I'll ban him next time.
<wgrant> Or now.
<Flannel> I hate double dipping, and he rejoined before I could snag the ban.
<wgrant> I don't know.
<Flannel> or now.  That settles that!
<wgrant> He's been at it long enough.
<bazhang> I have a PM window open with him, see if he responds now
<wgrant> Unlikely, but we'll see.
<wgrant> Is that ban evasion I spy?
<wgrant> bazhang: Any response?
<bazhang> wgrant, not a peep
<wgrant> Back again.
<Flannel> That may hold him.
 * wgrant must remember that trick.
<gnomefreak> any freenode staffers around?
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> phix appears to be evading in #u. bazhang, his last ban was yours.
<Flannel> phrix you mean?
<Flannel> oh, phix is another person
<bazhang> mneptok, that was just a remove
<bazhang> mneptok, ikonia did a name ban on him in July of this year
<bazhang> ie  phix!*@*
<Tm_T> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<wgrant> What is this MrBoom?
<Tm_T> silly things happen in #f
<ubottu> In ubottu, mac9416 said: !keryx is <reply> Keryx is a portable, cross-platform package manager for APT-based (Ubuntu, Debian) systems. It provides a graphical interface for gathering updates, packages, and dependencies for offline computers - See also !offline
<ubottu> In ubottu, mac9416 said: !offline is <reply> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD and !keryx
<MenZa> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (IRC-666)
<Pricey> jpds: spoken to them?
<ubottu> grawity called the ops in #ubuntu (qqqq)
<jpds> Pricey: No.
<jpds> Pricey: Obvious troll is obvious, and my life is too short/busy to bother. ;)
<psinetic_> question.
<Pricey> jpds: "not enough time" should not be an acceptable excuse.
<bazhang> psinetic_, hi
<Pricey> "reason" sorry, not "excuse"
<psinetic_> i was in #ubuntu-offtopic, member by the name "NoCode" says a cuss word, I do what everyone else does and use the !language command. he replies "Psinetic, do not abuse the bot." nothing more was mentioned etc. etc. this happens every single time i use that code, and i never ever use it unless it's supposed to be used. everytime i even say the slightest word, even something that's not necessarily a cuss word, i get bashed for it, but i get told to
<psinetic_> "not abuse the bot" everytime i use it...is this....normal?
<bazhang> psinetic_, I noticed you are using #ubuntu-offtopic for support a great deal of late.
<Pricey> psinetic_: The bot has lots of useful information. How would you feel though if I answered this question with a bot reply?
<Pricey> psinetic_: Would you much rather I actively discussed things with you instead?
<psinetic_> i'd be perfectly fine with that pricey
<Pricey> psinetic_: You wouldn't prefer us having this discussion?
<psinetic_> i would prefer it yes
<Pricey> I do too :-)
<Pricey> People will react much better to real people than bots.
<Pricey> Sure, people should stay family friendly in #ubuntu-offtopic
<psinetic_> bazhang, yes i have been using offtopic for support lately, because i've been dealing with alot of problems lately and haven't been getting much help with them in the support channel. i find that often when i ask in the offtopic channel i get help alot faster and i tend to know who's helping me
<Pricey> But encouraging that with your own talk will be much more effective than just !language each time.
<Pricey> bazhang: Has psinetic_ been disruptive?
<psinetic_> Pricey, i understand that, but why do they use the bot on me all the time instead of just saying to not cuss?
<Pricey> psinetic_: You sound as though you don't like them using the bot on you all the time ;-)
<Pricey> psinetic_: Its the same thing.
<bazhang> Pricey, have you read the /topic in #ubuntu-offtopic ? does that apply equally to all ?
<psinetic_> hmmm makes sense.
<Pricey> psinetic_: If only we were all lovely, nice, considerate people :-)
<Pricey> bazhang: Ops are around to keep the channel a nice place to be & prevent disruption IMO.
<psinetic_> hmmmm if only i were able to control my temper better online XD
<Pricey> bazhang: We're not around to make sure people abide by the /topic
<Pricey> psinetic_: We're all guilty of it occasionally.
<bazhang> Pricey, best to change the topic there to reflect that; some users actually read it and think it is valid
<Pricey> bazhang: No no, its valid.
<bazhang> Pricey, so the problem with directing users to #ubuntu for support then ?
<psinetic_> ok, i was just wondering what my response should have been, i mean, i just left it alone, but to be honest lately i've been feeling a bit cut-throat because of how much they just slam me with it but are double-minded when i do it back. sometimes it's almost as if i'm just targeted and everyone else gets away with it
<Pricey> bazhang: If that's the best thing for the user(s), sure.
<psinetic_> bazhang, i'll use #ubuntu for now on
<Pricey> bazhang: However I don't think its important to bring up in this discussion.
<Pricey> psinetic_: It isn't easy, and yeah, you're not the only one that feels like that.
<Pricey> psinetic_: I would advise that PMs are better than bot commands in channel though.
<Pricey> Not that you should PM *everyone* who says something naughty...
<psinetic_> hmmmmmmm alright, pms i can do.
<psinetic_> well, i get botted everytime i say something naughty
<Pricey> doesn't make it ok to bot them back
<psinetic_> so...when they bot me, should i respond the same way NoCode did? and tell them not to abuse the bot and to please pm me on first warnings?
<Pricey> psinetic_: There's another option
<psinetic_> oh?
<Pricey> Not respond.
<psinetic_> haha
 * psinetic_ 's human intentions make him want to respond XD
<psinetic_> ok, well now that we got that settled. i had a bit of a suggestion
<psinetic_> i've been on the #ubuntu irc for months now, several months. i've had my good times, and my bad times
<Pricey> Hehe well hardly settled :-)
<psinetic_> one thing i've noticed is that as a support channel the #ubuntu channel is not organized well. let me explain as to not jump to conclusions
<psinetic_> a user comes in, and posts a question
<psinetic_> they wait about 10 mins
<psinetic_> maybe ask it again
<psinetic_> or sometimes they'll wait about 30 minutes
<psinetic_> what they don't know is that someone in the background is actively searching for an answer
<psinetic_> but they're just there waiting
<Pricey> Yep, its far from perfect & the answers you get depend on who just happens to be there at the time.
<Pricey> LjL did look at hte problem a little and made a bot to help with it, I forget hte name atm.
<psinetic_> i know i've been extremely frustrated and just don't feel like waiting and reading and waiting some more.
<psinetic_> i think what we need is this:
<psinetic_> we need more structure in the way questions are asked and answered
<psinetic_> asked well, doesn't matter really
<psinetic_> just ask the question
<psinetic_> lol
<psinetic_> but answered
<psinetic_> i think if someone's looking for the answer, they should let the guy know
<psinetic_> for example:
<psinetic_> hey guys, i'm having problems with such and such
<Pricey> ahh right, i get what you mean
<psinetic_> convos go on about diff things
<psinetic_> on and on
<psinetic_> someone notices
<psinetic_> psinetic_ i'm looking for an answer now, please wait
<psinetic_> ok cool, so now i know someone is looking, so i stop asking over and over again looking for a response
<psinetic_> cleans the board up
<psinetic_> saves network bandwidth
<psinetic_> makes it easier and more fluid to ask and answer questions
<psinetic_> all you gotta do is tell the guy you're actively looking for an answer
<psinetic_> what do you think?
<Pricey> That's certainly no bad idea.
<Pricey> The problem is, how to get people doing it. I can only think of leading by example.
<psinetic_> leading by example yes
<psinetic_> possibly even leaving hints here and there
<psinetic_> i mean one thing i DON'T see is a common message being pushed out as a reminder every oh, 30 mins to an hour
<psinetic_> giving basic instructions
<psinetic_> like the /topic
<psinetic_> it'd be nice to have that posted in the irc every so ofter so people would read and know
<psinetic_> also like announcements
<psinetic_> my /topic is at the very top of the screen on a single line, i almost never read it
<Pricey> When you join a channel, most clients display it pretty obviously.
<psinetic_> hmmm mine doesn't for some reason
<Pricey> oh it does
<psinetic_> eh?
<psinetic_> i never see it
<Pricey>  /cycle
<Pricey> got it/
<psinetic_> now i see it
<Pricey> :-)
<Pricey> (People don't read those things)
<psinetic_> but i didn't when i first joined
<psinetic_> XD
<psinetic_> hmmmmmmm.....
<psinetic_> i'm trying to think of a way to let it be known and common knowledge for any structural changes in an irc chat.
<psinetic_> people don't read those things because they're blocky. i see a bunch of text and skip right over it, course i usually don't see it at all.
<psinetic_> if they were line by line they'd read them easier
<Pricey> How do you know its important?
<psinetic_> it's a different color
<psinetic_> but what if i'm color blind :P
<Pricey> allowing colours would probably be more disruptive
<psinetic_> what if we had a bot that would periodically make comments in the chat that appeared red to the chatter giving bits and pieces of the /topic or methods at which questions and answers are done i'm sure would help the situation
<psinetic_> yes you're right colors would be more disruptive
<Pricey> You can't enable colours for justone user.
<psinetic_> hmmm that would take up alot of bandwidth too
<jussi01> Metabot
<psinetic_> metabot?
<jussi01> 1 sec, Ill grab a wiki page
<psinetic_> kk
<jussi01> Hrm, cant see it right this second...
<jussi01> but you can see an agregation of questions in #metabot
<psinetic_> hehe, "hmmmmm" isn't acceptable XD
<psinetic_> oh so it tells you when someone asks a question?
<jussi01> psinetic_: please dont talk in there
<jussi01> no, when a question goes unanswered.
<psinetic_> oh....nifty
<psinetic_> even still, the amount of text and space saved from not having people constantly ask their questions over and over again only because no one has told them that they're looking for an answer would be massive
<psinetic_> and it'll make the support atmosphere much more fluint
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !clickflash is If you have an issue with 'clicking' on the player, and not being able pause or fast forward, this is an easy quick fix - http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/11/i-cannot-click-on-flash-in-ubuntu.html
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !noclickflash is If you have an issue with 'clicking' on the player, and not being able pause or fast forward, this is an easy quick fix - http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/11/i-cannot-click-on-flash-in-ubuntu.html
<jussi01> psinetic_: again as Pricey has said, its very hard to communicate that, so best just to lead by example.
<jussi01> psinetic_: actually, what you really want is #ubuntu-meta
<psinetic_> i just don't like that though. because if the people dont know that the norm, then they won't do it. if it's at least put out there, they're more likely to do it. if u ask a question, and i just tell you i'm looking for the answer, cool. but the other guys helping won't make the connection, and keep doing things the same.
<jussi01> psinetic_: we already communicate to people not to repeat too much, so that also helps
<jussi01> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<psinetic_> hmmmmmm
<psinetic_> jussi01, i don't know. i'm a computer technician with the military, i'm just use to the way we run support. we always let them know we're working on it so as to give them ease of mind, it makes our job alot easier
<psinetic_> ok well, just a suggestion
<psinetic_> i'll leave you guys to it :)
<psinetic_> thanks for the clarification
<jussi01> no probs, please dont think we are ignoring it )
<psinetic_> no i know you're not, it's a big support irc, u guys have alot of things going on in the background the rest of us don't see. :)
<psinetic_> haha, maybe if i can calm my temper down i can join u guys in the ops someday
<psinetic_> hahaha
<psinetic_> see you guys later
<bazhang> Pricey, my apologies for bringing it up. I thought it relevant or I would not have done so.
<ikonia> fyi: I'm looking at Ompauls bans, I'm just waiting for an email response at the moment
<bazhang> already removed a couple
<ikonia> yup, hence why I'm mentioning it
<bazhang> kind of an emergency earlier today :)
<ikonia> totally, I've been reading the scroll back
<bazhang> 'ubuntu-related' torrents
 * jpds rolls-eyes.
<bazhang> vlc!
<jpds> Woo.
<ikonia> freenode's been having a hard time with splits over the last few weeks
<ubottu> aaron11 called the ops in #ubuntu (kaduk)
<mac9416> Hey y'all, I submitted some ubottu factoids earlier. Just wanted to let you know so you can approve/reject them.
<ikonia> thanks
<mac9416> np. I wasn't sure how often y'all checked for them, so I wanted to point you to them. Thanks.
<ubottu> CShadowRun called the ops in #ubuntu (James_d)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (James__d)
<Flannel> Howdy Augusto, how can we help you today?
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (wvc continues off-topic)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<Flannel> There's three!
<jussi01> 3?
<jussi01> Flannel: could you check the FB bans?
 * jussi01 is about to head out to grab girlfriend...
<Flannel> jussi01: I'll take a look, yeah
<jussi01> Flannel: thanks a million.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-13
<Flannel> Ubottu apparently doesn't see floodbots removing their mutes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> ubottu: Sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<Flannel> Meh, and ubottu still has old bans that have been removed
<bazhang> what's the cutoff date for old forwards to #ubuntu-read-topic ? there are 10 or 11 from around 3 weeks ago
<Flannel> Those are 3.5 weeks, there's four that are 4.2 weeks old, and a fix..connection one from around 4 weeks old too.
<Flannel> A lot of those 3.5 week ones look like garbage nicks anyway
<Flannel> There are some from a week ago that have nicks that are gibberish, I'm going to go ahead and remove those too.
<wgrant> \o/
<Flannel> There's 24
<bazhang> nice!
<Flannel> Oh, could've probably grabbed that Guest* read-topic one too from a week ago.  oh well, next time.
<wgrant> Does arghh2d2 have any history? He's said a few odd things in the past couple of days.
<bazhang> he's a archlinux channel regular ; bit cheeky/odd at times
<wgrant> Ah.
<Flannel> Anyone have experience with bncs and nick changing (and how to set it so it doesn't?)
<Flannel> Ah, nevermind.  Seems he knows how
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> goose called the ops in #ubuntu (tex is DCC spamming)
<Madpilot> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Madpilot> DCC spammer still @ it in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> giant mpg supposedly, filename looks like kiddieporn...
<rww> Hello. Paddy_NI in #ubuntu-offtopic repeatedly makes trolling and baiting comments about religion, despite having been asked to stop. I think it might be time to have a talk with him (again) about it.
<rww> Ah, never mind, Flannel appeared while I was writing that :)
<Flannel> You never know when we're watching you!
<rww> Flannel: well, good luck. Hopefully you can effect change!
<Flannel> Hopefully I can affect change!
<rww> Flannel: convert it from negative change to positive change!
<rww> Anyway, I'll go back to my rock o' strangeness ;P
<Flannel> He can sit out for a few days
<Paddy_NI> has anyone actually been paying attention to "tex"?
<Paddy_NI> or just power gaming me?
<Madpilot> Paddy_NI, is he still PM spamming?
<Madpilot> tex, that is
<Paddy_NI> yes
<Madpilot> xchat blocked him here long ago :)
<Paddy_NI> its child pornography
<Paddy_NI> well its here now
<Paddy_NI> want the log
<Paddy_NI> ?
<Madpilot> freenode staff have been pinged, are aware he needs a kline
<Paddy_NI> more than a kline
<Paddy_NI> more like police
<Flannel> He was banned from #ubuntu, he's also not connected anymore either.
<bazhang> he's off freenode now
<Paddy_NI> I have am still getting pms
<Madpilot> rly?
<Paddy_NI> want to see someone angry.. you have em
<Paddy_NI> Do I need to do something with my router?
<bazhang> Paddy_NI, tex has been dealt with, was there something else?
<Paddy_NI> umm.. well how long does the ban last for?
<Paddy_NI> my ban
<bazhang> no idea
<Paddy_NI> :/
<Paddy_NI> Are you an operator?
<maco> Paddy_NI: you discuss that with the op who set your ban
<maco> i assume you mean Flannel's kick from -ot?
<Paddy_NI> last question.. is this down for everyone http://library.gnome.org/devel/
<Paddy_NI> maco, Yes from offtopic
<maco> Paddy_NI: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://library.gnome.org/devel/ just you
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: When do you think you'll be able to participate in #ubuntu-offtopic without causing trouble?
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, I wish I could be sincere.. but I do not like appearing like a "bot" :/
<Paddy_NI> I mean
<Flannel> It's not like this is the first time we've spoken to you about it.  You've got a handful of incidents in the past few months.
<Paddy_NI> no I have not been on in the past few months
<Paddy_NI> check your logs
<Paddy_NI> although I do not wish to be exiled... this was not my intention
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: December, November 3, September 26, September 11, July 29, July 17, July 7
<Paddy_NI> others could also have been kicked yet I ... yet again.. have been made an example of?
<Flannel> That's a handful in the past few months.
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, no
<Paddy_NI> I was not kicked or even on then
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: I'm looking at the logs right now.
<Flannel> Not bans, just removes.
<Paddy_NI> as in I had no access
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: Stop lying.
<Paddy_NI> I am not
<Paddy_NI> how dare you
<Paddy_NI> I ask for proof that it was genuinely me?
<Paddy_NI> I have been living in Jefferson Court this last few months with limited access
<Paddy_NI> I cannot even use mibbit on "wireless walls"
<Paddy_NI> I have also had imposters
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, Excuse me.. but how long am I going to be banned for?
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: There's no reason to think it wasn't you.  Your nick is identified, if you have had issues with people pretending to be you, you should guard your nick.  See /msg nickserv help enforce
<Paddy_NI> sorry but I am not that savvy with security
<Paddy_NI> How long am I going to be banned for?
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: Again, even without your nick being enforced, these people were connecting from what appears to be your house, with your computer.  So it's unlikely they weren't you.
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, I doubt that
<Paddy_NI> considering wireless walls (3mbb) is the free wireless connection in the town centre
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: Come back when you're ready to be honest.  Then we'll talk about you being unbanned.
<Paddy_NI> now who is lying
<Paddy_NI> this is ridiculous
<Paddy_NI> ego is a major problem in this community.. I am very disappointed
<elky> Paddy_NI, Your nick has been identified on the prior occasions Flannel mentioned. I see no issue in his hesitation given this. I doubt 3mbb gives your nickserv password out.
<Paddy_NI> elky terribly sorry but I am speaking to Flannel
<Paddy_NI> elky I also doubt you can verify that
<elky> talking to me like that isn't going to suddenly achieve for you what you are hoping. it is however likely to deter me from bothering to help you in the future.
<Paddy_NI> Flannel are you still here?
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: I am.
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, What can we/I do about this ban?
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: Come back when you're ready to discuss it honestly.
<Paddy_NI> How about now?
<Paddy_NI> Or shall we give it 24 hours?
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: No, come back in a week.
<Paddy_NI> Is that part of the ubuntu COC?
<Paddy_NI> I find this completely unfair and discriminatory
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: "come back in a week"?  No.
<elky> sure. it's right there at the top "must ban irishmen called Paddy for entire weeks"
<Paddy_NI> elky knock it off.. you are just antagonising me
<elky> Paddy_NI, you're not following Flannel's instructions. Please do so.
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, why 1 week?
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: Because it will hopefully be enough time for you to get your memory back
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, explain?
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: It is my hope that in a week you'll be able to remember that you weren't offline for the past few months, so that we can include cursory mentions of those incidents while we discuss your ban.
<Paddy_NI> Flannel, no I was occasionally online but not banned within that time frame.. or kicked
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: Again, we'll discuss it in a week.
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: I hope you enjoy yourself this week, and look forward to talking to you after that.
<Paddy_NI> one other question.. when are the current ops being re assessed by the community?
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: If you have a complaint about an operator, you're welcome to file it with the IRC council.  It's outlined here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess  (step 4)
<Paddy_NI> that was not my question
<Paddy_NI> I believe they should all be purged and a lottery of sorts should happen to avoid this kind of incident happening
<Paddy_NI> all in all good night
<Paddy_NI> love you
<Madpilot> wow
<bazhang> I actually asked him to stop much earlier on, and he said he would.
<mneptok> given human history, statements like "they should all be purged" never have very good consequences.
<Flannel> I'm curious how the lottery would work
<maco> purged? but i like my config files!
<Madpilot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lottery
<cody-somerville> Madpilot, I don't think thats the sort of lottery he was talking about :P
<Madpilot> I read that short story about five times in high school & university English lit, it's stuck. :)
<Madpilot> I hope not ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (Saundra)
<Madpilot> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Madpilot> more D C C spamming in #u
<Madpilot> "Saundra"
<Madpilot> Saundra@69.73.209.8
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Madpilot> OK, that was about a dozen bots in #u...
<Yos> wth
<Yos> I just received like 100 or more DCC attempts
<Madpilot> Yos, you and everyone else in #ubuntu and several other channels.
<Flannel> Yos: Yep, a few more people decided to be a nuisance
<Madpilot> It wasn't subtle :)
<Yos> No , that it wasn't
<Yos> What an attack
<Flannel> Yos: Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<Yos> No
<Yos> Sorry, I'll leave :D
<gord> note to self, actually remember to turn off dcc file requests in your irc client. i always forget until someone does that
 * MenZa giggles.
<Pricey> What's the ban list situation in #ubuntu? Have we cleared it?
<MenZa> Would anyone mind if I added "Channel stats: <link>" to the -ot topic?
<tsimpson> MenZa: I think as long as it's mostly "anonymous" statistics, it should be fine
<tsimpson> I feel as the channel is not publicly logged it shouldn't contain identifiable content
<MenZa> tsimpson: http://lassehavelund.com/ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> It contains random strings.
<tsimpson> I'm not too sure about that (there have been other like that before)
<tsimpson> get some more opinions, I'm kinda half-and-half ;)
<tsimpson> it's just that the channel is not logged, but some messages may become publicly available, so it kind of is logged...
<tsimpson> but then again, I'm sure there are a few in -ot that keep logs/stats on their websites anyway...
 * tsimpson attempts to stop running in circles
<topyli> i don't think logging is excpicitly forbidden anywhere either
<tsimpson> it's good practice to inform users of a channel if their messages are logged
<topyli> according to the guidelines, ubuntu channels are logged. it does not say that -ot is not
<topyli> getting associated with the devil here of course :)
<tsimpson> true...
<tsimpson> but putting it in the topic is more "official" than users keeping logs for them self
<MenZa> indeed
<MenZa> I'd be very willing to have my pisg stats remove anyone who doesn't like their name appearing there, though.
<bazhang> Pricey, not resolved; though we have made space for the next short period of time.
<bazhang> motown, hi
<motown> hi bazhang, i get insults through pm by dian. can you banned this user? :(
<bazhang> motown, they are randomly PM'ing you?
<bazhang> motown, care to share what he/she is PM'ing you ? you can PM me
<MenZa> ;o
<tsimpson> MenZa: or you can do it opt-in ;)
<MenZa> tsimpson: I'm not sure how pisg does that, but yes, yes I could.
<tsimpson> MenZa: I just tested it, you can add all the users you want to include, then add a <user nick="NotLogged" alias="*" ignore="y"> at the bottom
<MenZa> aha
<topyli> do they still count in the stats? as 'anonymous coward' or something? of not, your stats are no stats at all :\
<topyli> 1. MenZa, 2. anonymous, 3. anonymous, 4. topyli
<tsimpson> ignore means act as if they aren't there at all
<tsimpson> MenZa: you could add a footer/header describing how people can add their nicks to the stats too
<MenZa> what I'm really looking for is a policy on logging
<MenZa> why is -ot a sanctuary from Ubuntu logging?
<tsimpson> we don't have an explicit policy as such
<tsimpson> but if ubuntulog isn't in a channel, it's not officially logged
<tsimpson> excluding loco chans
<tsimpson> also, if a channel is logged, it should be in the topic or in the entry message
<MenZa> oh I agree
<MenZa> But I still feel we need a policy on it
<topyli> for -ot logging?
<tsimpson> add it to the next meeting agenda :)
<tsimpson> topyli: I think generally, for all our (core) channels
<MenZa> speaking of meeting agendas
<MenZa> "IRC Council meeting (details) Sun Aug 2nd 07:00utc
<MenZa> wat
<tsimpson> I think it just hasn't been updated
<MenZa> nor is there a date for the next meeting
 * MenZa prods jussi01 
<tsimpson> not since 2009-07-16
<topyli> okay. two things then. whether or not people should be warned that their actions are public. and whether or not -t should be officially logged, and if not, is logging allowed
<tsimpson> MenZa: we can't have a meeting until after the election
<topyli> and how to stop people from doing so anyway
<topyli> -ot even, not -t
<tsimpson> well, we can't stop people from keeping logs of the channels they are in
<topyli> oh and we certainly shouldn't. i mean public ones
<tsimpson> the only issues I have with the stats is that it's not publicly logged by _us_
<tsimpson> and so should it be in the topic or not
<tsimpson> putting it in the topic makes it more official and public than joe-random keeping logs/stats and sticking it somewhere on the web
<bazhang> yep
<MenZa> oh certainly
<MenZa> I just don't understand why we don't already *have* a logging policy
<tsimpson> we don't have a fully formed logging policy, the only thing like it is what's in the guidelines
<tsimpson> which is not really specific enough
<tsimpson> once sentence does not a policy make
<MenZa> When do we expect to have the IRCC formed?
<bazhang> heh
<tsimpson> nominations are now closed, so it's up to the CC to get back to us
<MenZa> nothing on their next agenda.
<jussi01> MenZa: currently the cc is waiting for comments from the ircc before making its shortlist, which will then be made public for $period of time as to solicit comments from the general public (irc community). then a decision will be made and we will ahve a full ircc again. At least thats how I understand it
<jussi01> meetings will resuume then.
<jussi01> and tsimpson, I thought we had a meeting in november and october also?
<MenZa> jussi01: wonderful
<tsimpson> jussi01: that was just when the text was updated last
<ubottu> CShadowRun called the ops in #ubuntu (zjblabs)
<ikonia> !staff | bot-zjblabs and zjblabs are trying to attack multiple ubuntu channels with bots be aware please
<ubottu> bot-zjblabs and zjblabs are trying to attack multiple ubuntu channels with bots be aware please: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> need someone with access to edubuntu quick
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #edubuntu (zjblabs using bots to attack ubuntu channels)
<ikonia> Pici: I assume you're active now
<Pici> I don't have access there
<Pici> :(
<ikonia> is freenode in the list ?
<Pici> yes
<Pici> What are the bots doing?
<ikonia> flooding the channels when he issues !attack command
<ikonia> as you can see
<ikonia> !staff | help in edubuntu needed
<ubottu> help in edubuntu needed: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> thanks pici
<Flannel> tsimpson, topyli, MenZa: I don't believe anyone publishes logs of -ot, we've actively asked people to remove them in the past.
<Flannel> (so, if they do publish logs, it's because we're not aware of them)
<topyli> Flannel, i know. there's an unofficial "no photographing at the pub" agreement, but there's no real policy
<topyli> of course since i mentioned the pub, unofficial agreements can, and often are, enforced rather effectively
<Majost> I have been having issues with some bots trying to send me a file titled " MOTHER_SPANKS_CHILD_RATHER_HARD.MPEG" every weekend
<Majost> I get about 50 or so DCC send queues, 4 at a time, per a randomly generated nick
<Majost> not really sure what to do about it, so I came here
<ikonia> Majost: how do you know this is from the #ubuntu channel ?
<Majost> good point... I dunno if I do.
<ikonia> ok - so that would be the first point to check,
<Majost> will do.
<MenZa> Flannel: I'm still looking for an official policy on the subject
<Pici> See the freenode motd
<MenZa> good point, Pici
<MenZa> removing the random quotes now
<MenZa> that doesn't change my stance on the subject that *we* need a policy on it, as well
<MenZa> Pici: http://lassehavelund.com/ubuntu-offtopic/
 * MenZa runs away.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from proby)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (proby)
<ardchoille> I'm seeing a few instances of users with different nicks and IP's inputting three or more lines at a time in #ubuntu
<ardchoille> Is there a known issue with a server or something?
<ardchoille> These seem to be legitimate issues because the users go with help from others
<Pricey> Have you got an example?
<Pricey> like pratik?
<ardchoille> most recently in #ubuntu with him and proby and gbear (who was kicked by a floodbot
<ardchoille> Just wanted to let you know of a potential issue
<ardchoille> I wonder if they're all connected to the same server
<ardchoille> Ok, I've reported it and will let you good folks handle it from here. No need for me to remain in this channel. Thanks :)
<Mamarok> just a little away log: I will not be available next week
<topyli> gbear is now on -ot for support :)
<jussi01> Mamarok: thanks for telling us.
<Mamarok> jussi01: you are welcome :)
<gbear> hello topli
<topyli> what was it that we do when webchat users don't get into #ubuntu?
<topyli> thanks for joining gbear
<topyli> gbear, i can't remember how we're used to dealing with this issue :)
<gbear> no prob... just hope I can get this /boot unreconized filesystem thing solved
<topyli> yeah
<nalioth> topyli: webchat users should be forwarde to #ubuntu-read-topic and from there, they can follow the instructions
<topyli> nalioth, ah that was it. thank you
<topyli> nalioth, looks like gbear was simply kicked by floodbot though
<gbear> k in #ubuntu-read-topic
<topyli> right
<gbear> topyli: can you join me in #ubuntu-read-topic please?
<topyli> sure one sec
<topyli> gbear, interesting
<gbear> sorry... didn't mean to be the tough case today... :-/
<topyli> heh
<gbear> any advice?
<topyli> dunno, apparently your superpower is that you're untestable
<gbear> that mean I get a cape?
<topyli> sure
<nalioth> one made of lead
 * nalioth runs
<topyli> but as you find, this power is in fact a curse, as you can't join #ubuntu :(
<topyli> i don't know how to manually test people
<Pici> 14:39:37 <FloodBot1> gbear tried to join from a gateway, but *!*@cpe-67-249-216-237.twcny.res.rr.com is banned
<gbear> I'm banned?
<topyli> your host sure is
<gbear> unban me please?
<gbear> or rather... my host?
<Pici> gbear: You're unbanned, but please remember not to repeat so often.
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gbear> thanks Pici
<gbear> hmm... still no luck
<Pici> gbear: you need to try to rejoin #ubuntu, #ubuntu-read-topic can't help you.
<Pici> nalioth: proxy users are forwarded to #ubuntu-proxy-users, not -read-topic.
<gbear> pici... I tried /join #ubuntu... but no response
<Pici> gbear: then follow the directions in #ubuntu-proxy-users
 * topyli makes another note
<Pici> you'll probably need to part there and then join #ubuntu again
<Pici> If you can, you really should be using a real IRC client and not the webchat as well.
<gbear> pici... I would but I'm running on a live cd
<maco> empathy can do irc
<maco> it's on the live cd
<gbear> I'm in... thank you topyli Pici nalioth and maco
<ikonia> ircseek bot just joined #kubuntu - what's the current status of it please ?
<ikonia> same for #ubuntu
 * ikonia pings Pici jussi01 for council steer
<Flannel> ikonia: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2007-December/000383.html
<Flannel> (Yes, they're allowed in #u and #k)
<ikonia> thanks
<Flannel> and more, but to answer your question
<ikonia> good enough for me
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-13
<Jordan_U> Odd, I used /quiet with Switch in #ubuntu, not /quiet_temp, and I didn't explicitly unqiet him (autobleh).
<nhandler> Jordan_U: Strange. Do you have the latest autobleh?
<nhandler> Jordan_U: And by any chance did you have debug enabled at the time?
<rww> nhandler: Did you catch my note about /kick not working because of an extraneous space in #autobleh a couple of weeks back?
 * rww hasn't had a chance to check if it's fixed in new version
<nhandler> rww: No, I didn't. Can you PM or email me the details. The issue definitely hasn't been resolved, as I was the one to make the last few commits ;)
<rww> nhandler: looks like it has been, actually ;P
<rww> oh, wait, no. i'm misreading diff
<rww> will do
<Jordan_U> nhandler: No, just checked and I'm on revision 28 (current is 29). No, no debug.
<nhandler> Thans. I'm going to call it a night. But I will gladly look into the issue later
<nhandler> Jordan_U: Strange. No clue why it would do that
<Myrtti> why are you using kick anyway?
<rww> I was being pedantic with Amaranth or something. I forget.
<Myrtti> isn't remove the kosher way...
<rww> yes
<IdleOne> /rm rww go away
<IdleOne> never works :(
<rww> because you're not using irssi. and autobleh. and /ar
<IdleOne> sudo /rm neither
<rww> I'm a directory! \o/
<IdleOne> I need to -r
<rww> then I become ww
<IdleOne> forget it, simpler to keep you around
<Jordan_U> rww: rmdir (yes, I know you're empty inside).
<rww> On the Internet, nobody knows you're a chocolate easter bunny. Except Jordan_U.
<IdleOne> heh
<jussi> Kick is useful if you are banforwarding :)
<Myrtti> jussi: nice try but no bonus
<jussi> who what?
<Myrtti> there's one client that I know that by default autorejoins on kick
<Myrtti> one.
<rww> is it bitchx
<Myrtti> and it's not supported anymore in ubuntu
<rww> i bet it's bitchx
<Myrtti> rww: yes.
<rww> woohoo!
<jussi> still, I know many users have it set ;)
<rww> I swear, they deliberately made that client's default settings as horrible as possible.
<Myrtti> jussi: and relying on it being set is somewhat silly
<jussi> In other news, I bought a new (to me) car.
<Flannel> rww: Including enabling root exploits!
<rww> It's really just a massive troll on the IRC community.
<jussi> Myrtti: Im not relying on it, I accepting theres a possibility of it
<Flannel> Myrtti: It's not relying, it's potential.
<Flannel> If you're going to banforward anyway, a kick is slightly better than a remove, because some clients rejoin on kick
<Flannel> (no clients rejoin on remove, as far as Im aware, which is the reason remove exists)
<rww> Data point: When I get the floodbots to kick 50-100 users out of #ubuntu-unregged, less than 5 autorejoin.
<jussi> rww: so, 5-10% :)
<rww> I encountered what I think was a BNC once that repeatedly automatically joined and parted -unregged because it wanted to get into #ubuntu and wasn't happy it didn't end up there. That was fun.
<jussi> heh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rruff said: ubottu advertising "unrar-free" is pointless, because it doesn't work
<Myrtti> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<topyli> in other words, rruff has found an archive that unrar-free doesn't open
<knome> or thinks !unrar-free would be the factoid?
<knome> anyway, must fly ->
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ratnakar)
<elky> bacta prowling around
<Myrtti> with what nick this time?
<jussi> Peoples, if you have interactions with bacta, or see him in our channels making an issue, we would love to have pastebins of the activity - please just drop the links here in -ops or PM an IRCC person.
<Myrtti> why does insmod ring alarm bells in my mind?
<Myrtti> ah.
<Myrtti> nice chap.
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: did a little search in the bantracker and atleast Tm_Tr and tsimpson have experience on his antics
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: I'm just watching his instructions and some are teetering on the edge of being either bad or malicious
<Tm_T> insmod? hmm, was he also a bit hot tempered in cases...
<Myrtti> Tm_T: indeed
<Myrtti> I seem to have a sort of spider sense cum elephants memory with these fellows
<Tm_T> if I don't remember wrong, he don't like to hear if he's wrong
<Myrtti> so now he's dealing instructions in pm
<Myrtti> I'm not awake enough to tell him off for doing that
<Jordan_U> Nor am I :(
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from jymere)
<maco> @mark #ubuntu lil & student, inappropriate sock puppets
<maco> @btlogin
<maco> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<maco> @mark #ubuntu lil & student, inappropriate sock puppets
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> sock monkeys
 * jussi socks Pici :P
 * knome pokes jussi
 * jussi eyes knome
 * knome pokes jussi in the eye
 * Myrtti looks at the discussion at -ot
 * Pici looks too
<IdleOne> it is getting borderline racist
<IdleOne> and boring
<Myrtti> it's already politics
<IdleOne> more boring
<tsimpson> maco: that mark is malformed :(
<Pici> that works too
 * Myrtti headdesks
<Pici> Myrtti: What this time?
<Myrtti> I'm just watching a trainwreck happen in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> another trainwreck in progress in -ot
<popey> isnt it always?
<Myrtti> surprisingly, no
<Myrtti> right, I've changed a couple of passwords today...
<Myrtti> won't even attempt to do anything smart at freenode password
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bratoptiplex said: ubottu.com is a bot
<Pici> no, ubottu.com is a website.
<popey> no, pici is a pedant
<mneptok> you are what you is.
 * popey makes a mental note to buy some licorice and vodka this christmas
<mneptok> popey: i could have a care package sent from Helsinki :)
<mneptok> Monty will probably object. until i tell him it's for you. at which point, like anyone else, he'll say, "I prefer popey slightly lubricated. Candy shipment approved."
<popey> :)
<tonyyarusso> Monty's in Helsinki?  Good to know.
<mneptok> it's not exactly a secret he's from Finland
<tonyyarusso> Not being a secret is not the same as tonyyarusso already knowing it :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from a931bw)
<ubottu> hunnyb called the ops in #ubuntu (sAkiR annoying spambot thing?)
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (AR_)
<ubottu> breadcrumb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> pokerface called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<i0nic> Hi guys
<i0nic> can I get access to ubuntu?
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> i0nic: looks like ikonia set your ban in #ubuntu but he's not around right now. you might want to come back tomorrow, when he might be back.
<popey> where "tomorrow" means 'in about 12 hours or so'
 * mneptok wonders if he's still on /ignore
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-14
 * Pici rolls his eyes
<Flannel> Pici: 6 4
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !dualboot =~ s/MACs/Macs/
<Pici> !dualboot =~ s/MACs/Macs/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<nhandler> bilalakhtar, hypa7ia, Jordan_U, and rww: You should all now be restricted-editors. This should allow you to add new factoids to ubottu in #ubuntu-ops (so that other operators can monitor the changes). After the probation period, if everything goes well, you will be given full editor privileges (so you can add factoids in PM as well).
<nhandler> For other OPs, we should be sorting out the list of who should have factoid editing privileges (see the logs from the last IRCC meeting for details) and granting the privilege hopefully by the end of the day tomorrow
<nhandler> Be sure to checkout http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Encyclopedia for information on adding/editing factoids
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from skullboy)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1410 users, 4 overflows, 1414 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1418 users, 4 overflows, 1422 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1407 users, 4 overflows, 1411 limit))
<rww> whee!
<maco> @mark #ubuntu evilaim started swearing /after/ being told language rules
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<maco> (is that one malformed too? if so i still don't know what im doing wrong)
<rww> looks good
<rww> I do @help mark all the time :)
<Myrtti> insmod is steering himself towards catastrophe
<Myrtti> does anyone want to talk with him here apart from me?
<Myrtti> ANYONE?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I'll take him
<Myrtti> I think I smacked him hard enough now
<Myrtti> next one will cause him more pain
<Tm_T> I PM'd him
<Tm_T> 1154.41 <insmod> fuck off
<Myrtti> such a lovely guy
<Myrtti> next slip might just end up being his last on #ubuntu
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> for the record I kindly asked him to stop for a moment and think why "my way" isn't what we support in our channels in general
<Myrtti> he's going to have a bad day
<maco> yeah he's not getting benefit of the doubt on a perfectly-formatted forkbomb after the way he's been
<jpds> Myrtti: He's gone.
<maco> was only a remove, not a ban, just so's ya know
<Myrtti> jpds: the roulette is still spinning on guesses for how long
<Myrtti> bets are taken in
<jpds> Maybe not.
<Myrtti> ah, and there we have it
<maco> rejoined
<Jordan_U> maco: I was actually surprised you didn't ban for that.
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: escalation
<Myrtti> start gently and if the clue doesn't stick, hit them with harder tools
<maco> and there it is
<Myrtti> as demonstrated here
<Jordan_U> Telling users to run mallicious commands seems like a zero tolerance type thing to me.
<elky> adorable
<jpds> "Ah, **** it, dude; let's go bowling"
<maco> Jordan_U:  it was "what's this?" not "do this:" so ... slightly different
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: "assume good faith"
<Myrtti> it sucks as a guideline at times, but oh well
<Tm_T> hello insmod, how can we help you?
<insmod> you guys are a joke -- no one knows anything
<insmod> funny really
<jpds> Good, humour is good.
<maco> a funny one, i hope?
<Tm_T> insmod: our job is not to know but make sure our channels are smooth and safe for everyone
<insmod> no just an observation
<insmod> <Tm_T>bad move
<Tm_T> what is?
<insmod> <Tm_T>help is help -- being attack for another way to do the same thing is dumb
<Myrtti> insmod: if the another way potentially breaks stuff, then it's in everyones interest to not use or guide others to use the another way
<insmod> i drink with a straw i don't --- so?
<Jordan_U> insmod: The "way" that you gave commonly causes people to no longer be able to log into their systems.
<insmod>  see the thing is ubuntu made it like widows -- so you don't fuck it up -- but there are better easier ways
<insmod> the gui is for the week
<Tm_T> insmod: using sudo for GUI apps is simply "no", no explanations
<insmod> learn the back end then we can chat
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | insmod
<ubottu> insmod: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<insmod> wrong sudo is stronger if you know it -- they just don;t trust you using back end
<jpds> wut.
<maco> that didn't even make sense
<insmod> the back end runs the gui
<maco> the difference between gksudo and sudo is in how they handle file permissions
<maco> that is, sudo on graphical apps results in *broken* ones
<insmod> the gui is a front to the back -- the say use the gui because you will fuck it up
<insmod> <maco>no
<maco> it's fine to tell people sudo if you're giving it to them with *command ine* apps
<Jordan_U> insmod: Please read the link from ubottu.
<maco> it is /not/ ok to mix sudo and gui
<insmod> you are wrong they just don't think you know it
<Myrtti> so there seems not to be anything to discuss
<insmod> guess not
<Myrtti> sadly, if you can't seem to grasp the idea that giving "your way" instructions in #ubuntu isn't allowed, we can't allow you in
<jpds> insmod: Have you tried to actually read the source code maybe?
<insmod> if i was a door do you a) walk into me or b) open and go through ? ask ubuntu
<insmod> <jpds>lol i write it
<maco> are you really so new to irc that you still haven't learned the angle brackets aren't part of the nick?
<insmod> <maco>not new old school
<maco> uh...huh...
<insmod> <maco>hence i like the term
<popey> cooks
<maco> popey: huh?
<Tm_T> insmod: something else we can help you with?
<insmod> i wrote a lot in the day -- even for trident -- then just i just wrecked it and my prog hence the loop i wrote -- just try to help know  but every one just knows gui
<Myrtti> insmod: that's the way Ubuntu rolls
<Myrtti> either roll with it, or you'll get your fingers squished
<insmod> lol gui is evil
<maco> this may not be the right distro for you then
<Myrtti> insmod: you're welcome to your opinion, anything else we can help you with?
<insmod> lol no i just installed to try for the wife -- it's a great gilr distro!
<insmod> girl
 * maco rolls eyes
<maco> it's a great distro for guys too
<insmod> and kids
<maco> software doesn't really care about gender or age
<maco> (ok, maybe reading abilities for the wee kiddies)
<insmod> <maco>no but how you use it does
<Myrtti> can we move over?
<Myrtti> or on, or past this chitchat?
<Myrtti> insmod: so, was there anything else that we can help you with? you're not getting unbanned with what you've supplied us with for now
<insmod> <Myrtti>nope --- any real linux users here ? i wrote a prog many years ago it's out dated and not current syntax --but if you know your stuff let's do it ( I can make it all ubunto) lol <Myrtti> can you write code you talk a lot
 * maco sighs
<Myrtti> insmod: byebye
<maco> really, you act as though nobody in here has a patch in the linux kernel!
<Tm_T> insmod: if you have no other issue to discuss with us ops, I kindly ask you to leave the channel
<insmod> :)
<insmod> just check it out http://home.cogeco.ca/~smacneil1/   7 years old
<Myrtti> roulette spins
<knome> yup
<Myrtti> how many minutes? I say 3
<knome> 4
<Tm_T> 2
<jrib> darn, I was gonna take 2
<knome> me too, but then i thought... maybe not *that* quick
<knome> oldschool ircers probably send the commands raw to the server and don't use a client for that
<Myrtti> oh yeah, telnet
<knome> 4 minutes now
<jpds> They're probably using ii.
<knome> i win
<Tm_T> he's not coming yet, as he's PM'ing me
<Myrtti> awwwww
<knome> how cute.
 * maco ftps Tm_T some of those fresh-baked chocolate chip cookies
 * jrib is reminded there are cookies in the house
 * jrib looks for a maco
 * jrib breathes a sigh of relief
<jpds> jrib: In your house?
<jrib> jpds: yes
<maco> O_O i am?
<maco> when did you kidnap me?!
<jrib> maco: I don't think you understand my sigh of relief :P
<maco> jrib: i think you took jpds's question wrong...
<maco> at least, i think he was asking if i was in your house...
<jrib> ah
<jrib> I thought he was asking about the cookies
<Pici> yeesh.
<jrib> he has to be a troll...
<Pici> geoip tells me hes from Cyprus/Greece, so it may be a language issue.
<Myrtti> whowhatwhere
<Pici> Myrtti: johnbiker in #ubuntu
<Pici> Myrtti: no more !hi
<Myrtti> Pici: no kidding, the bot just told me that
<Myrtti> anyone else want to state the obvious, now that we're at it? ;-)
<Pici> Oh oh.
<Pici> No.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no more !hi to us ):
 * Tm_T hides
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Pici> 'tean veiwr'
<jrib> indeed, I'm off for a bit...
<Myrtti> dr_willis needs a medal
<Tm_T> he is usually a very good helper
<charlie-tca> Myrtti: !hi still works for #xubuntu, though
<Myrtti> what is it with people with zero iniative...
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: I've always wondered but never really bothered to look into it.
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: you should get your mom look into it
<Myrtti> are they really trying to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<Pici> hrm.  Thats not the first time I've seen someone do that sort of spam.
<Pici> I'm going to ask in #freenode, but before I do, does anyone know what this might be: http://pastebin.com/cnWBdRgZ ?
<Myrtti> could it have something to do with anonops?
<Jordan_U> That seems likely, they do use IRC to control their botnet.
<Pici> Starting back in early 2009?
<Myrtti> well, it could be a hash of some sort to instruct whatever botnet...
<Pici> mquin figured it out.  It looks to be CWirc, raw morse code over IRC.
<Pici> http://myspace.voo.be/pcoupard/cwirc/
<Myrtti> right
<LjL> cwirc <3
<Pici> It doesn't surprise me that LjL knows about this.
<LjL> !info cwirc
<ubottu> cwirc (source: cwirc): X-Chat morse plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-3 (maverick), package size 155 kB, installed size 344 kB
<rww> so /that's/ what that was
<rww> mystery from months and months ago: solved
<topyli> ooh
<topyli> why does it require xchat? i want to use my xchat-gnome :(
<rww> you should switch to xchat
<Pici> Its just going to turn it into bleeps and bloops
<Pici> or blips and bleeps if you want to be technical.
<topyli> i think i'm going to file a bug instead :)
 * tsimpson senses a netsplit coming
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1530 users, 0 overflows, 1530 limit))
<i0nic> can i get access to ubunut
<popey> i0nic: looks like ikonia still isn't around. I wonder if someone else might be able to help you...?
<Pici> Let me see if I can take a look.  One moment.
<popey> thanks Pici
<Pici> i0nic: Do you happen to remember why you were banned?
<i0nic> Pici: ya i raged on some admin like 3 months ago
<IdleOne> i0nic: I will remove the ban if you will agree to follow the rules at the following links https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ let me know when you have read them.
<IdleOne> tsimpson: I removed a few of the exempts I could see for threembb.ie
<tsimpson> thanks
<i0nic> i agre
<IdleOne> i0nic: ok. I am going to trust your word
<IdleOne> gimme a moment to remove the ban
<IdleOne> Please join #ubuntu to make sure I didn't miss anything
<IdleOne> i0nic: you should be able to join #ubuntu now. Please part this channel as per the no idling rule in here. have a good day.
<IdleOne> was just thinking if I should do that :/
<tsimpson> I suspect they went afk
<tsimpson> seems strange to just after replying, but meh
<IdleOne> yeah
<Pici> IdleOne: thanks for taking care of that.  I couldn't wait forever for him to respond to me, had to step away.
<IdleOne> Pici: no problem.
<tsimpson> Amaranth,  Flannel, funkyHat, Gary, h00k, IdleOne, ikonia, maco, Mamarok, mneptok, tonyyarusso , Daviey, dholbach, popey: you should all now have full factoid editing rights with ubottu
<IdleOne> thank you
<Mamarok> tsimpson: thanks :)
<IdleOne> What is the position on that indie game bundle site?
<IdleOne> advertising it in #ubuntu = not allowed?
<Pici> IdleOne: Correct, its offtopic for support.
<IdleOne> Pici: ok, just wanted to make sure. thank you
<Amaranth> tsimpson: I didn't already?
<tsimpson> apparently not
<tsimpson> either way, you do now
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> !foo
<ubottu> foo is baz
<Amaranth> !no foo is bar
<ubottu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<Amaranth> !foo
<ubottu> foo is bar
<CarlFK> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<CarlFK> how do I fix that?
<tsimpson> CarlFK: you're an op in #ubuntu right?
<CarlFK> tsimpson: yep
<elky> i'm confused as to who he is...
<tsimpson> odd how we've never really seen you...
<tsimpson> CarlFK: do you remember when you became an op?
<elky> if this is bilalahtar, for mercy sake, could you choose a single nickname and stick to it?
<tsimpson> elky: it's not
<CarlFK> about 5 years ago - whenever Breazy was out
<maco> haha
<maco> elky: bilal is cdbs now
<CarlFK> same nick for ages
<elky> maco, i know, which is why i suspected
<maco> though riddell was getting at him for being obsolete this morning
<maco> so we'll see how long that lasts
<elky> i've seen him as something else too
<elky> CarlFK, when's the last time you were actually active?
<CarlFK> active = answering questions or using op privs?
<CarlFK> I answer qutestions all the time, like today.  In the last year I have only opped myself at most once a week
<maco> ninja op
<CarlFK> I was going to say I was soft.  I like ninja better :)
<tsimpson> you seem to use +o a lot less than once a week
<tsimpson> I see only 5 in the last 3 years (I need to prune my logs)
<tsimpson> CarlFK: I guess I should ask if you want to continue as an #ubuntu op any more?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-15
<IdleOne> !no foo is baz
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<rww> !no, foo is elicious
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> ^_^
<maco> hahahha
<CarlFK> tsimpson: I do.
<CarlFK> unless having too many ninjas causes a problem - then I would  be happy to step down
<tsimpson> no, just wanted to ask
<tsimpson> we need our ops to be active and idle here
<elky> there's a heckuva lot more process you need to follow than 5 years ago when the irc stuff was a lot less structured
<elky> so please read up on it all.
<CarlFK> cool - I am also a PSF member, and it just came up that too many non active members screws up voting because they need 50% of the members to vote or the election is not valid
<tsimpson> CarlFK: take a look over the requirements at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements and I'll set you up with an ubottu account
<CarlFK> heh - Nov 9 I posted to the PyCon Organizsers list: "To be a Ubuntu IRC op I agree to both Code of Conduct [1]  and Leadership Code of Conduct [2] I read them, have no problem with them, have no problem being asked to agree and I enjoy the concept that I am part of a group that had these principals."
<CarlFK> hows that for compliance :)
<CarlFK> pycon folk were suggesting that no one cares about that kinda thing
<tsimpson> try using @login now
<CarlFK> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<CarlFK> yay - thanks.
<tsimpson> if you have any questions, you can always ask here
<CarlFK> What is the meaning of life?
<CarlFK> :)
<charlie-tca> 42
<tsimpson> !meaningoflife
<ubottu> 42.
<charlie-tca> That's my one right for today
<CarlFK> nice.
 * charlie-tca tries hard to get one answer right every day
<Hobbsee> a username of rmrfslah can't be good
<IdleOne> they rarely speak in the channel
<IdleOne> if ever
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> tsimpson: Did I not already?
<Flannel> Also, if you preface your thing with a list of more than three names, my mental filter says "oh, an ops call", so might be more robust to do [message] [people] next time!
<ubottu> _jesse_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (OpenMike appears to be abusive - 5)
<Pici> heh
<maco> Flannel: i used to say stuff in here when it wasnt like super-duper emergency but was still "meep!" but i noticed that works not so good...
<maco> (ie, gets noticed a few hours later)
<Pici> People tend to forget that its okay for them to tell people tostop being offtopic.
<Flannel> maco: Eh, it's perfectly fine to !ops even when it's not "really" an emergency.  I'd rather have us make that decision if the user isn't comfortable doing that.
<Flannel> maco: But I just like to make sure people (who seem to feel sheepish about !ops) know there's alternatives
<maco> i just go with telling them not to be so sheepish
<Flannel> Well, I don't see anything wrong about someone stopping by here to bring something up, so... thats why I mention it when appropriate.
<maco> dunno, id take "oh do it in -ops instead" as reinforcement that non-emergency usage of it is bad
<Flannel> I didn't say that
<maco> (paraphrasing)
<Flannel> "[since you mentioned it wasn't an emergency], mentioning it in -ops is an easy way to let us know"  is a better paraphrase, but I'm not sure why you're arguing this, if you'd just as soon not have them come in here anyway.
<rww> I suspect that the "use this only in emergencies" part of the factoid would reinforce that more than pointing people over here :\
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, dnivra said: !startup is <reply>To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Startup Applications. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<rww> The last section of the /topic is out of date.
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged.
<rww> ta
<IdleOne> np
<rww> IdleOne: a hand in #ubuntu+1 would be nice too, if you're still around
<Hobbsee> rww: you need +o?
<rww> Nah, they left.
<Hobbsee> cool
<IdleOne> Did you want to set a forward rww?
<rww> I hate having to pick that fight every time it comes up. I don't like engaging when I'm mad, but someone has to ;(
<rww> IdleOne: May as well leave it. I didn't expect them to /part.
<IdleOne> me either to be honest
<IdleOne> will keep an eye open for them.
<IdleOne> thought about it, needs a forward.
<rww> Fun fact: it looks like qpt` was banned by nick from #ubuntu until International Ban List Trimming Day.
<Myrtti> why am I not surprised
<elky> Yeah, he's a nick i recognise for all the wrong reasons
<elky> iirc his pasttime consists of yelling about conspiracy theories
<Myrtti> what surprises me is how my spider sense remembered insmod
<elky> scary, innit
<Tm_T> I wish to be in his conspiracy theories
<rww> elky: also, talking to Bacta and flooding racial slurs in -ot. Huzzah.
<elky> he has a few bans against -women too
<rww> merp. Oh well, have fun, I'm going to sleep ;P
<Myrtti> ah, it's nice to get reminders of why I'm not on -women anymore, thanks fellows
<elky> first time was telling us about his boner
<jussi> Remember what I said the other day ppls: [11:20:28] <jussi> Peoples, if you have interactions with bacta, or see him in our channels making an issue, we would love to have pastebins of the activity - please just drop the links here in -ops or PM an IRCC person.
<elky> jussi, sit in -nz
<elky> you'll see him at least once a week
<rww> Yup. Perhaps my statement was ambiguous; I was referring to qpt`-related log files in BT ;P
<elky> he hasn't really done much there
<jussi> Point is, if bacta is making issues, we want to know about it.
<elky> oh, we'd tell you. don't worry
<elky> he seems pretty comprehensively banned though
<jussi> elky: we need pastebins, actual interaction stuff.  (just "bacta's being silly again" isnt real helpful)
<elky> i'm sure it'd be tracked in bantracker
<elky> at least, any bull i see from him will be
<ubottu> In ubottu, cdbs said: !foo is foo
<cdbs> Looks like the recent change hasn't affected me, I don't have rights :(
<cdbs> oh, I am still in probation period
<cdbs> !foo is foo
<ubottu> But foo already means something else!
<cdbs> !no foo is foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that cdbs
<cdbs> oh, so it works here :)
<cdbs> !no foo is elicious
<jrib> !foo
<ubottu> foo is elicious
<Madpilot> beat me to it in -ot, maco
<maco> Madpilot: i apparently walked back to the computer at the *perfect* time
<Madpilot> I'd just switched back to Xchat too, actually. Heh.
<maco> Madpilot: creeptastic
<Madpilot> maco, "hope they're mostly female" is indeed creeptastic.
<ubottu> canthus13 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> hallo
<Myrtti> mrhm
<Myrtti> incredibly annoying
<Flannel> Pici: You're +o in -ot, just FYI
<Pici> Flannel: Oh. thanks
<Pici> I had no idea what you were talking about.
<Myrtti> *sigh* my shell provider has no idea what's wrong, and nobody at #freenode seem to have a clue either
<Myrtti> brilliant
<Pici> Myrtti: I'd talk to a staffer about it.
<Myrtti> I'm waiting for a staffer to wake up
<Myrtti> they seem to be at a watercooler or something
<Myrtti> I feel like swearing tbh
<cdbs> Pici: what to do with perlsyntax?
<cdbs> I guess nothing
<cdbs> 17:56 < perlsyntax> this room a joke
<Pici> cdbs: I was going to suggest that he either come up with a specific question, or ask in a more general channel.
<popey> pffft, he gave it one minute
<popey> well, a few mins
<Myrtti> humdidumdidum
<Tm_T> humptydumpty
<charlie-tca> dumdiddlediddledum
<Pici> genii-around: mktemp is good too.
 * genii-around slides Pici a coffee
<IdleOne> is #ubuntu-women still using BT?
<Pici> yes
<Pici> Why?
<IdleOne> thought I saw someone ban evading but BT didn't return anything
<Pici> Who?
<IdleOne> _H
<IdleOne> I could be wrong
<Pici> IdleOne: I don't see any matches.
<IdleOne> I didn't see any either, thanks for double checking
<ikonia> perlsyntax is a known troll
<popey> hullo ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> spicemaster - another user who is persistantly becoming a pain
<Myrtti> meh
<Pici> Myrtti: still broken?
<jpds> smallfoot detected.
<Pici> yep
<Pici> I gave him the same answer in #ubuntu
<jpds> I felt like saying: "You're not special" in -motu/.
<jpds> maco: We're speaking English?
<maco> jpds: smallfoot's four letter word...
<jpds> ;)
<Pici> le seigh
<Pici> er, sigh
 * Pici wonders where else he has banned smallfoot
<jpds> Fun.
<Myrtti> I don't know what I'm doing differently but surprisingly the webchat isn't ping timeouting
<Myrtti> would've thought it had done that ages ago by now
<rww> IdleOne: "timboy_ [~store@67-42-57-175.eugn.qwest.net]" just joined #u+1
<Myrtti> plimplom. good night
<knome> night Myrtti
<IdleOne> rww: thanks
<Jordan_U> Xintruder just posted a youtube link in #ubuntu and left, no other activity.
<ipopey> Did someone earlier mention _H being some kind of troll?
<ipopey> Just saw them in -uk
<tonyyarusso> I don't suppose any of you are really, really good with sed, eh?
<Jordan_U> !ask | tonyyarusso ;)
<ubottu> tonyyarusso ;): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tonyyarusso> FINE!
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to replace any instances of &, #, or ; with their htmlentity equivalents, &#35;, &#38;, and &#59;, respectively, EXCEPT of course where it's already an htmlentity, so for instance, don't convert the & in &#35;.
<tonyyarusso> This appears to be impossible, or nearly so.
<mneptok> swap &# to something highly unique, manipulate things, change the unique string back to &#
<Jordan_U> Or use backreferences.
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: explain
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: I've been trying to do it myself and at this point I think a full language like perl would be a better tool.
 * tonyyarusso sighs
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: Perl's a no go.  Attempting to get an answer in #awk now.  (Need things that will pretty much always be available.)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-16
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Is it just those three entities?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<IdleOne> lol they just exploited themself
<IdleOne> haha
<jrib>  that was weird
<IdleOne> btw Tron sucked
<Pici> I don't care. I'm still going to see it.,
<IdleOne> Pici: turns out my tickets did not garantee me a seat
<Pici> IdleOne: ugh.
<knome> LOL
<IdleOne> tell me about it
<IdleOne> I'm going to see it this weekend anyway.
<IdleOne> I don't care if I have to pay
<Pici> Oh.  You mean you didn't even see it?
<IdleOne> nope
<IdleOne> they gave out more tickets then seats it seems
<Pici> Oh.  that really sucks then
<knome> the give out seats at movie theaters now? must go get one...
<IdleOne> but I thinking of writing a nasty blog post about the DJ at the radio station who gave the tickets
<IdleOne> I'm
<knome> night ->
<IdleOne> nighters
<Pici> Cyas
<IdleOne> not me
<Pici> IdleOne: I can't say goodnight to knome?
<IdleOne> you used the plural
<IdleOne> I assumed...sorry :(
<Pici> (Actually I did think you were leaving) :P
<IdleOne> I know you did :P
<sprung> Completely ridiculous.
<sprung> I did absolutely nothing wrong.
<sprung> I ended the subject,.
<sprung> he continued after I told him to quit.
<IdleOne> sprung: your attitude towards tsimpson is what got you here
<sprung> what did i do wrong exactly
<sprung> my attitude? I wanted him to stop and asked him to do so.
<sprung> he did not, and I did.
<sprung> why am i here
<sprung> and not him
<tsimpson> I am
<sprung> oh i see, you're in charge?
<IdleOne> he is an op and asked you not to tell people to go google. simple as that.
<tsimpson> sprung: to be clear, I was simply informing you of the rule in #ubutnu where we do not tell people to go and google something rather than _just_ helping
<tsimpson> you answered the question, fine
<IdleOne> wether you told them after providing the answer is besides the point
<sprung> And i clearly /did not/ tell him to just google it
<tsimpson> but you then spent time berating the user for not googleing
<sprung> i provided him with a link to the answer to his question
<sprung> then I explained that I found the answer on google
<tsimpson> <sprung> ibm, in the time you spent asking a question which i found the answer for using google, you could have alternatively gone to www.google.com and typed cpu temperature linux and found a plethora of sites. You asking in here was not only time consuming but did not provide a variety of options to choose from.
<IdleOne> not everybody has the "google foo"
<sprung> thus explaining that while I used google to answer his question, he might find alternatives to my solution using the same process.
<tsimpson> <sprung> ibm, you will find that if you go to www.google.com and search for what you are looking for, you may find the answer without asking in this channel
<sprung> You're going to keep me banned from the ubuntu channel until I do the following:
<sprung> please tell me what that is
<IdleOne> sprung: I am going to unban you but I just wanted you to understand the reasoning tsimpson had.
<sprung> and it is not ok for me to disagree. i understand crystal clear.
<IdleOne> and I also want you to follow the channel guidelines, like we expect all users to do.
<tsimpson> if you want to answer someone, fine. but please leave it at that rather than then telling them how they should not have bothered asking and just googled it
<sprung> i believed I did, and I don't get to disagree, I understand.
<IdleOne> you can disagree
<Flannel> sprung: For future reference, even though you did give him an answer, and then direct him to google for more information, your attitude is what caught the eye of people.
<IdleOne> your welcome to disagree in fact
<sprung> ok you are right on all counts and i am totally and completely wrong.
<sprung> i fail you win
<sprung> i have read the guidelines of this channel before and just did it again
<IdleOne> sprung: fine you can stay banned, since you don't want to discuss this like a adult.
<sprung> what do you want from me
<sprung> i don't have anything else to give you
<IdleOne> in plain English
<IdleOne> stop being a jerk
<sprung> i'm sorry, i won't do it again
<IdleOne> help people and then move on to the next
<sprung> i thought i had?
<sprung> i desparately want to move on
<IdleOne> no you typed out 3 paragraphs of how they should of googled it
<tsimpson> the two messages I posted were _after_ the answer, and were berating the user for even asking the question
<sprung> again what do you want from me, i have admitted i am wrong and you are right, and i have apologized and promised i won't do it again.
<sprung> what else can i do
<tsimpson> sprung: all we wanted was for you to understand the rules we have, no special jumping through hoops needed
<tsimpson> you can join #ubuntu now if you wish
<IdleOne> sprung: thanks for you time and understanding
<IdleOne> your*
<Gggodlike> yes hello
<Gggodlike> i was auto-b& from #ubuntu for no reason
<Gggodlike> and now i cant answer qs
<Flannel> Gggodlike: Have a nice day.
<IdleOne> actually you got banned because you posted a DCC exploit
<Flannel> Ooh wait
<Gggodlike> i asked
<Gggodlike> what it was
 * Flannel uses lastlog poorly.
<IdleOne> Gggodlike: ok but the bot sees it as an exploit attempt
<IdleOne> you should have been forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic
<IdleOne> with instructions on how to resolve the problem
<Flannel> IdleOne: He wasn't vulnerable
<Flannel> IdleOne: He just repeated it.
<Flannel> Gggodlike: It's stupid people being dumb.
<IdleOne> I see
<Gggodlike> Gggodlike> what is ??..
<IdleOne> well he got banned for repeating it
<Flannel> Gggodlike: For future reference, don't copy/paste that into the channel, because then you 'help' them.
<Gggodlike> ok
<Flannel> Gggodlike: It's people trying to exploit some weaknesses in some home routers.  I've removed your ban in #ubuntu, please rejoin!
<Gggodlike> thanks
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Well, I'm converting everything that's not alphanumeric, but those are the particularly problematic ones, due to appearing in the encoded entity.
 * tonyyarusso reads wiki pages for Paul Tag and Alan Bell
<rww> I already know everyone on the nomination list ;P
<tonyyarusso> I feel like I should, but don't.
<rww> What do we use for polling? Condorcet, or some Launchpad thing?
<tonyyarusso> fluxbox maintainer eh?  Interesting.
<tonyyarusso> rww: We e-mail our thoughts to the secret black box that is the IRCC, and they tell us what result we wanted.  :P
<tonyyarusso> aka I honestly don't even know
<rww> "A poll will be set up next week for voting", so I suspect we're not doing the (rather flawed) email-votes-to-some-group thing
<tonyyarusso> oh hey
<tonyyarusso> I wonder if anyone told pleia2 that Launchpad is deep-sixing the polls feature.
 * tonyyarusso got a notice at work today
<rww> Another reason to hope we're using Condorcet ;D
<Hobbsee> what's the app that lets you set how bright ubuntu is?
<tonyyarusso> how...bright?
<Hobbsee> yeah - screen brightness
 * tonyyarusso cries at the prospect of explaining the different kinds of election methods to people who barely understand simple IRV
<rww> Hrm. I wonder whether the Wikileaks hype will have died down by the time I get back from IRC vacation on the 28th ;P
<rww> Anyone have any thoughts on making !dvd actually be about DVDs specifically instead of aliasing to !codecs?
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<IdleOne> !burning
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> none at the moment, what did you have in mind?
<IdleOne> that would fit DVD better I think
<rww> . !no, dvd is <reply> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs . For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> looks good to me
<rww> !-codecs
<ubottu> codecs aliases: mp3, divx, xvid, dvd, libdvdcss, libdvdcss2, avi, mpeg, mpg, mkv, quicktime, wma, wmv, aac, restrictedformats, restricted formats, freeformats, restricted, realplayer, multimedia, flashplayer, w32 codecs, ogg, flac, video, real, mp4, m4a, free formats, ubuntu-restricted-extras, asf, codec, 3gp, kubuntu-restricted-extras - added by LjL on 2006-07-09 02:52:18 - last edited by tsimpson on 2010-05-16 14:32:21
<rww> looks like we'd then want to alias libdvdcss and libdvdcss2 to !dvd
<rww> !no, dvd is <reply> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs . For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs . For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> !no libdvdcss is <alias> dvd
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<rww> !no libdvdcss is <alias> dvd
<rww> !no libdvdcss2 is <alias> dvd
<IdleOne> !no libdvdcss is <alias> dvd
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<IdleOne> !no libdvdcss is <alias> dvd
<tsimpson> erm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats#DVD :)
<rww> looks like they went through, despite ubottu's lack of notification.
<IdleOne> ok
<rww> tsimpson: I would do that, except help.ubuntu.com's anchor format tends to change every so often.
<Hobbsee> ahh, that's better
<IdleOne> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> ... or not >.>
<rww> !-libdvdcss
<ubottu> libdvdcss is <alias> codecs - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 22:19:41 - last edited by IdleOne on 2010-12-16 04:30:47
<rww> is lies :(
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: the answer is to shut down the machine, and reboot it with the power cable in, so it automatically goes to top brightness.  all other brightness mechanisms fail under maverick
<tsimpson> "You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm" <-
<rww> tsimpson: which I did
<IdleOne> so did I
<tsimpson> well sometimes Encyclopedia is fail
<rww> !no libdvdcss is <alias> dvd
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<rww> !no libdvdcss is <alias> dvd
<rww> !no libdvdcss is <alias> dvd
<tsimpson> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> !no, libdvdcss is <reply> foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no libdvdcss is <alias> dvd
<tsimpson> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs . For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> !no, libdvdcss2 is <reply> foo
<rww> !no, libdvdcss2 is <alias> dvd
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<IdleOne> you fixered it
<rww> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs . For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> yay.
<IdleOne> nice job
<tsimpson> let's see if sed-style works
<tsimpson> !dvd ~= s/ \. / | /
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tsimpson> :)
 * rww grabs his log of PMs with ubottu, looks for all the unapplied minor factoid changes he's requested over the past month ;P
<rww> !sudo =~ s/Gnome, XFCE/GNOME, Xfce/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !natty =~ s/pre-//
<rww> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<rww> hrm, I guess it just doesn't say a confirmation sometimes.
<tsimpson> I'd rather s/alpha/unstable/
<rww> !natty =~ s/alpha/unstable/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<tsimpson> rww: ubottu has flood protection, even for it's non public replies
<tsimpson> it's technically a bug, but meh
<tsimpson> and has gnome still not dropped that acronym yet...?
<rww> nope
<rww> some people want to, though
<rww> Thoughts on aliasing !limewire to !frostwire and dropping !limewire from !gnutella? Limewire is pretty much dead now, and you can't download it from the URL in the !limewire factoid.
<maco> fine with me
<tsimpson> if the factoid has dead info, change it
<tsimpson> (or remove it)
<rww> !gnutella =~ s/, !Limewire//
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !forget limewire
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !frostwire =~ s/version of Limewire/!gnutella client, forked from the Limewire source code/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<pleia2> rww: Condorcet
<rww> pleia2: thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> pleia2: excellent
<pleia2> that reminded me actually, have to start the process of pulling the email addresses for it
<pleia2> so thanks :)
<dfhsd> .
<rww> dfhsd: hi
<dfhsd> hello;-)
<rww> dfhsd: Can I help you?
<IdleOne> dfhsd: Unless there is something we can help you with please refer to the channel topic and specifically the part about not idling.
<tonyyarusso> Does "Kate Stewart" == "Natty release manager", or something else?
<maco> think so
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's right
<rww> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> Nifty.  Anyone know her IRC nick for when our next -r-p comes around?
<rww> skaet
<tonyyarusso> interesting.  Anagrams, eh?
<rww> heh, that's fun. If you do /mode #channelname -eeeo foo bar baz yournick, you don't see it remove the exempts.
<tonyyarusso> /mode -eeyore?
<maco> :D
<rww> haha. I started humming Old McDonald Had a Farm, myself.
<maco> i thoght it sounded like sound a donkey makes
<mneptok> i've lost my tail. nobody cares.
<cdbs> What to do with FredFlinstone in #ubuntu?
<cdbs> ignore, I guess
<rww> I'm not sure why you'd need to do anything.
<cdbs> hmm
<rww> They were asking a question, they got fed up and allcapsed and got +q by the bot, then left a few minutes ago.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Nobody ever cares about you.
<tonyyarusso> Except when people start distributing disturbing topless pictures of you online.
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO_zjotemfI
<tonyyarusso> ha
<elky> * Bacta (~Ricky@203.184.32.124) has joined #ubuntu-nz
<elky> <Bacta> Hai trolls
<elky> jussi, ^
<ikonia> yeah, we need more proof of his behaviour, it's not like he's not got 150+ notes in BT
<Jordan_U> What is the situation with Bacta exactly?
<ikonia> he's a masssive pain in ubuntu name space (and freenode in general) multiple bans/klines etc.
<ikonia> he's banned from all ubuntu core channels
<Jordan_U> So why do we need more evidence?
<ikonia> amazing question
<ikonia> who knows
<Jordan_U> Who is asking for more evidence?
<ikonia> jussi: did the other day
<maco> the australifinn
 * Homicidal-Tree would like to know why his name is the #ubuntu ban list.
<Homicidal-Tree> *name is on the
<Myrtti> are you aware what kind of quit message you used the last?
<Myrtti> or do you type a new one every time?
<Homicidal-Tree> I type a new one every time. What has that got to do with anything?
<Myrtti> also, are you aware that banevading is wrong?
<Myrtti> elky, jrib ^
<Homicidal-Tree> Ban evading? I'm ban evading?
<Myrtti> come now, I'm not a fool
<elky> fixed, thanks for letting us know you were evading a ban. you now have two.
<Myrtti> elky: ♥
<Homicidal-Tree> You only banned my Homicidal-Tree name. If you banned my account or IP, I wouldn't have been able to get in.
<Homicidal-Tree> Besides, why was I banned in the first place?
<Myrtti> yeah, that has been fixed now, the ip is banned now too
<Homicidal-Tree> Good.
<Myrtti> congratulations, you've won the lotto
<elky> it doesn't matter how you evade, evading is against freenode policy
<elky> !staff | Homicidal-Tree
<ubottu> Homicidal-Tree: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Homicidal-Tree> elky: I wasn't even aware that I was banned until you guys tld me.
<Homicidal-Tree> *told
<elky> you're also sockpuppetting with their web irc service
<Myrtti> I didn't know you were banned before you came here to ask why... logic fails.
<Myrtti> funny thing is that you came here asking why you've been banned after you entered #ubuntu
<Homicidal-Tree> Well, someone told me that I was banned. I tried joining to see if it was true. And I ended up here. Then I decided to ask why.
<elky> that's not true.
<Homicidal-Tree> elky: What sin't true?
<Homicidal-Tree> *isn't
<elky> you did not end up here by trying to join #ubuntu
<Homicidal-Tree> Yes, I did.
<Homicidal-Tree> As Homicidal-Tree, I typed /join #ubuntu and was forwarded here. I figured I was banned.
<elky> no, i just removed your sockpuppet from #ubuntu. it wouldn't have been there if your assertion were true
<Homicidal-Tree> elky: Please don't use technical talk on me. It confuses me.
<Homicidal-Tree> Anyway, we're getting off topic. Why was I, as Homicidal-Tree, banned there in the first place?
<Myrtti> you were originally forwarded here to discuss your quit message which was profane and unsuitable for the channel
<elky> Probably for the same reason i just banned thewhateverfish which was threatening... rape?
<Homicidal-Tree> ....... Jeez.... can't you people take a joke?
<Myrtti> however, someone has since come on the channel with your ip with equally profane and unsuitable content and the original reason is rather irrelevant
<elky> no, no we can't. you might want to find elsewhere for your comedy routine
<Homicidal-Tree> Fine. I will. I still wanna know why my first ban took place.
<Myrtti> I just told you
<Homicidal-Tree> Well, what was the quit message?
<Homicidal-Tree> If you don't wanna say it on here, PM me.
<Myrtti> ikonia: this is yours originally, can you confirm that my assumption for the reason is correct?
<ikonia> apologies, not been following, let me just pull up info
<elky> 2010-12-06T12:51:44 *** Homicidal-Tree (Homicidal-Tree!caac7321@gateway/web/freenode/ip.202.172.115.33) has quit IRC (Quit: If I wake up tomorrow, will you still be here? If you are, will you give me head? ...... Holy shit, I actually TYPED that?!? ..... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!)
<Homicidal-Tree> Oh.
<Homicidal-Tree> I remember that.
<Homicidal-Tree> Sorry.
<ikonia> thanks elky info was slow coming forward
<elky> ikonia, yeah the tracker is crawling a bit today
<ikonia> found it now
<ikonia> I'm not unbanning this guy based on what I've read in here, so it's over to you two if you want to remove it
<Myrtti> ikonia: but it was the quit message?
<ikonia> yes
<Myrtti> thank you
 * Homicidal-Tree wishes that there was a way for him to get unbanned.
<elky> Not today there isn't.
<Homicidal-Tree> What about next week?
<elky> You ruined any prospect by trolling #ubuntu
<elky> no, probably not.
<Homicidal-Tree> Month?
<elky> you'll have to ask us then
<Homicidal-Tree> Damn. That means the 16th of January 2011.
<ikonia> it means there is no set date
<Myrtti> think positive, Holiday season is coming up and there's lots of other things to do
<ikonia> next time you may want to drop the smart mouth attitude and lies, and just be honest
<Homicidal-Tree> Oh, well. I'm a patient man. I can wait a month. I can wait even longer if I have to. It was good talking to you people.
<ikonia> ok, bye
 * jrib hates that webchat is basically an easy way to circumvent bans...
<ikonia> it didn't used to be
<jrib> and it shouldn't be :)
<elky> this wasn't really the case here. he was banned as a webchat user
<elky> but by nick only apparently
<jrib> elky: I was referring to fmj in #ubuntu
<elky> ah
<Myrtti> I feel so old looking at #freenode
<elky> hah
<tomaw> what makes the webchat an easier way to circumvent bans now than it used to be?
<jrib> tomaw: I don't know if it's easier, just that it can be used to circumvent bans
<tomaw> ikonia said it didn't used to be
<jrib> ah yes, I'm not really sure how either
<jrib> tomaw: maybe the way users are allowed into #ubuntu?
 * jrib tries
<tomaw> ah perhaps the bot that invites them used to check the ban lists first
<jrib> tomaw: yeah, I got sent to #ubuntu directly where as before there was a temporary room
<popey> i wonder if this is the change jussi made recently
<popey> i complained to him that people using webchat get dumped somewhere and it's all a bit scary
<popey> he made some changes which did some fancyness which ended up with webchat users going directly to #ubuntu
<popey> might have been LjL actually. I think he set it so if you're still banned you don't get unmuted or something
<popey> sorry, memoryfail
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2010-October/001086.html is probably it
<Pici> If anyone is still confused as to how the current system works, I'd be glad to explain it.
<jrib> popey: ah yes that sounds right, I remember discussing it with ljl at some point
<popey> Pici: Please explain in detail, starting with "Then the earth cooled.."
<Pici> popey: -___-
<jrib> Pici: if I ban a user with a cloak, he can still access #ubuntu (and not be muted) if he uses webchat without authorizing.  Is this correct?
<jrib> in fjm's case he rejoined with multiple IPs, but I'm just curious for the future
<Pici> jrib: Yes, because the bot can't look beyond cloaks theres nothing we can do about that.
<Pici> But that would be the case anyway even if we didn't have this system.
<jrib> Pici: thanks.  In my opinion, that's something freenode should handle
<jrib> genius
<tsimpson> you can ban by account to /mode +b $a:account_name
<tsimpson> that way, if they are identified, they are banned
<tsimpson> + project cloaks override webchat cloaks, so banning a non unaffiliated cloak does work
<tsimpson> unless I'm overestimating the floodbots
<tsimpson> (continuing to ramble) nope, it should work
<jrib> tsimpson: hmm, the scenario I have in mind is I ban "ubuntu/member/stdin" but then he goes into webchat and doesn't auth.  I believe if you don't auth with a normal client, you would still be banned.  But with webchat you can circumvent the ban
<Myrtti> tsimpson: errrrr.
<tsimpson> jrib: no, if I don't auth I don't get a cloak, so I won't be banned with any client
<jrib> tsimpson: no way
<tsimpson> the server would have no way of knowing I am ubuntu/member/stdin so can't act
<jrib> that's silly
<tsimpson> that's just the way the auth system works
<jrib> tsimpson: but if I ban an ip, having a cloak would not circumvent the ban?
<tsimpson> you're not banning a cloak exactly, you're banning a host (which is faked when I auth)
<tsimpson> jrib: yes, because the server can see my IP, regardless of my cloak
<Myrtti_> funky realname I've got
<tsimpson> eg: if you run /userhost jrib, you get your IP
<jrib> tsimpson: seems like if I ban a cloak the server should make sure the ip gets banned (even if that's not the way it works now)
<tsimpson> but that would expose the IP to everyone
<tomaw> what if you ban *!*@ubuntu/member/* ?
<jrib> tsimpson: do it internally
<tomaw> how would you remove the hidden ban
<jrib> tomaw: I'd remove the ban on the cloak
<tsimpson> jrib: and what if I used a shared system, or a .edu block?
<tsimpson> then someone else tries to join, can't, and no one knows why or how
<jrib> tsimpson: I don't follow
<tomaw> so you ban *!*@foo/cloak, ircd undoes that and bans *!*@1.2.3.4 but tells you *!*@foo/cloak is still banned so you can remove that whenever?
<tomaw> it'd make it nearly impossible for a user to find out what bans match them
<jrib> tomaw: I guess this is tsimpson's point as well.  I suppose ideally there would be a way to query which ban is matching a user
<Myrtti> my brain is melting
<Myrtti> I suppose it would be a good idea to take a shower now before I let something slip that I might regret later
<Myrtti> argh, I feel like smacking people
<jpds> Myrtti: You might slip, if you had a shower.
<Myrtti> jpds: too late
<Myrtti> dry already :-)
<Myrtti> it's the moisturiser I have to be careful with
 * popey feels the need to watch videos on youtube of people spreading butter on the floor outisde showers
<IdleOne> hahaha
<Myrtti> my forehead starts to hurt from constant headdesking
<Myrtti> there's a lot of fail going on the channels
 * rww slips a pillow between user and keyboard
<Pici> Myrtti: You should get one of those gel wrist rests, they cushion the blow quite a bit.
<jpds> rww: Head→desk; otherwise there'd be characters going everywhere.
<Myrtti> Pici: perhaps using my penguin mouse mat helps atleast some while choosing one
<rww> jpds: Considering how often Myrtti headdesks, I assumed she'd perfected it as a method of typing.
<jpds> I say
<popey> I'm staggered Myrtti can type at all with those nails!
<Myrtti> popey: shorter now, I tend to bite my nails on high stress seasons
<Myrtti> :-<
<Pici> Myrtti: Like Winter, Summer, Fall and Spring?
<Myrtti> Pici: like the past 6 months or so
<Pici> Myrtti: :( Sorry.  Just trying to lighten things up.
<Myrtti> yeah, I'm running quite low on the humour currently
<Pici> sendmail :(
<Pici> Augh. #ubuntu's spelling is breaking my brain.
<ikonia> unitedpotsmoker trying to ban dodge again
<ikonia> genii-around: welcome back, hope you're feeling better
<IdleOne> was he still banned?
<ikonia> yes
<IdleOne> ok
<genii-around> ikonia: Thanks!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (gaybittwist appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (gaybittwist appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<Myrtti> oh lord what a quit message
<IdleOne> Myrtti: you got that?
<Myrtti> yeah
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> [CH|LLZ] (~foo@58.sub-75-196-87.myvzw.com)
<IdleOne> in case you need it
<Myrtti> it was the banforward that I needed
<Myrtti> that quit message gave me the chills, ironically
<IdleOne> it was, disgusting
<Myrtti> o_0
<Myrtti> oh my, I think my shell provider is having a hiccup again
<Myrtti> but, anyway
<Myrtti> I'm glad to notice that it's not just my current lack of sense of humour
<Myrtti> good to know someone else didn't like it either
<Tm_T> I wonder if anyone could like it
<IdleOne> Myrtti: things like that quit message make it so I could become an inmate
<IdleOne> makes me consider murder
<Myrtti> uhoh
<Myrtti> lagggg.
<Myrtti> please don't disconnect please don't disconnect please don't disconnect
<Myrtti> *sigh* didn't disconnect
<Tm_T> Tenue- one?
<IdleOne> ?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: xob, ping timeouted yesterday evening, took until midmorning today to get back online
<Tm_T> ye, Tenue
<Myrtti> too little ilines apparently too
 * Tm_T has clients on both servers for a good reason
<Myrtti> heh, it's not *that* important
<Tm_T> not important, but reduces the annoyance (:
<Myrtti> can you try catch him I'm on a lagfest here
<IdleOne> he keeps joining and parting
<Myrtti> quit now apparently
<Myrtti> or changed nicks
<Myrtti> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> np
<Myrtti> I feel like smacking a server somewhere
<Myrtti> proper good open hand smack
<mneptok> excuse me for a moment. i'll be over near the ... uh ... thing that's over there furthest from Myrtti.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I suspect the issue lies on ISP
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> but smacking a server is easier than smacking the ethernet cables
<IdleOne> I say you walk over to mneptok and smack him, won't help your connection any but should make you feel better
<mneptok> IdleOne: i have a wife for such things. and she's good at it.
<IdleOne> be a team player dude
<IdleOne> take one for the team
<mneptok> IdleOne: getting a snow/rain mix here. cool, thunder with snow. but i think it's a *petit peut* more snow than was expected. you'd have a good laugh at tonight'
<mneptok> *tonight's meteoroligist melt-down over 2cm
<IdleOne> weird, FLA and NM getting snow
<IdleOne> NM is new mexico right?
<mneptok> we get snow every winter.
<mneptok> yup
<IdleOne> kids told me they have gotten some flurries but nothing laying on the ground yet, in Philly
<IdleOne> (near Philly)
<mneptok> we're at almost 2km in elevation, so snow is hardly rare
<IdleOne> ah, ok that makes sense
<mneptok> but media still does apoplectic.
<IdleOne> I didn't realize
<mneptok> *goes
<Myrtti> may I paste the picture URL now?
<IdleOne> sure?
<Myrtti> plz plz plz
<Myrtti> http://randomfunnypicture.com/wp2/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/meanwhile-in-finland.jpg
<Myrtti> BWHAHAHAHAHAHA
<IdleOne> heh
<mneptok> why wait outside if the sauna is full?
<mneptok> stay inside and write C
<IdleOne> he was drinking tea, trying to cool off some
<mneptok> *that's* Finland.
<Myrtti> zoink. almost dropped my external hard drive on the floor
 * jussi has glögi :D
<jussi> just missing a bit of jaloviina to spice it up some
<Amaranth> poor ubottu
<jpds> Alright.
<Amaranth> ubottu: test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Amaranth> phew
<Myrtti> wheeeee
<ikonia> pleia2: fred who claims to be "new" seems to be very aware of ##club-ubuntu
<ikonia> not something a new ubuntu user would find
<pleia2> his attitude in general is way out of line
<elky> ikonia, actually it's the first in the list for most clients when searching, and they grossly misrepresent themselves to people who find them that way
<rww> perhaps we should make ##anubunturoom and +iF it to #ubuntu ;)
<elky> nah, that's not really allowed
<rww> +if **
<rww> ah. the intricacies of channel naming policy escape me
<elky> we're not supposed to hold ##'s and forward them to #'s, but technically that only applies to ##ubuntu -> #ubuntu which iirc is staff owned
<elky> staff get discretion in this stuff
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-17
<tsimpson> CarlFK1, h00k, nixternal: remember to identify (blame the recent netsplits)
<cdbs> Can someone please modify the #ubuntu+1 topic, remove about the sudo update thing and also remove the python rebuilds, instead add: Gir ABI change rebuilds going on, please wait until all packages are rebuilt and be aware of partial upgrades
<IdleOne> cdbs: done
<cdbs> thanks IdleOne
<Myrtti> wonder what akshatj was up to
<cdbs> Myrtti: which channel?
<Myrtti> here
<bazhang> something about 'jason was made a member' in -ot
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jeus said: ubottu,cdbs this language is persian  not arabic
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> oh lord
<i5noc^3> Myrtti:
<i5noc^3> 1s
<Myrtti> I'm waiting
<i5noc^3> kback
<i5noc^3> sorry had to answer the phone @work
<i5noc^3> ok so the dood wants a 'light' / 'small' system to start with so he can play ok?
<i5noc^3> server install is indeed light and small
<i5noc^3> COMPARITIVELY lol
<i5noc^3> but its neither light nor small
<Myrtti> I'm waiting for you to get to the point
<i5noc^3>  hey im not that other asshat i'm gonna show my work
<i5noc^3> be patient
<i5noc^3> your a client facing op chill
<i5noc^3> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/preparing-to-install.html
<i5noc^3> ok
<i5noc^3> Disk space on an absolutely minimal installation can be reduced to as little as 600 MB. A fresh and clean command-line system of Ubuntu 8.04 generally takes only 450 MB, although there will be minor variations on account of hardware differences. If you have only 64 MB of memory, you will need to reserve more disk space for swap.
<i5noc^3> frin kiwnen
<i5noc^3> grr fingers misplaced = thats from lowmem
<i5noc^3> from server install link above: Base System 500 megabytes // All Tasks Installed 1 gigabyte
<i5noc^3> now i've done several thousand installs of this thing
<i5noc^3> and been part of the project since 5.04
<i5noc^3> quite simply, the command-line install from the ALTERNATE iso is indeed a lighter and smaller install, compared to server
<i5noc^3> so
<i5noc^3> when the dood asks for a small light install, what are you going to say?
<i5noc^3> server is small, but command-line is smaller right?
<mneptok> hint: part of what i say would not be "bite me"
<i5noc^3> mneptok: probably
<i5noc^3> i make no apologies for my offtopic banter.
<mneptok> it's not the offtopicness that bothers me as the itter lack of respect. it's like calling someone an "asshat." which you also did.
<mneptok> *utter
<i5noc^3> sure.
<i5noc^3> i wont lie or apologize.
<i5noc^3> moving past that.
<i5noc^3> 08:26 < i5noc^3> when the dood asks for a small light install, what are you going to say?
<mneptok> then you will be banned for failing to follow the IRC Guidelines and the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct
<mneptok> as someone with your deep history in the project should know, those documents are very important.
<i5noc^3> mneptok: the policies of the irc channel do not reflect the user base's desires in any meaningful form
<i5noc^3> we can debate that another day though.
<tsimpson> we don't ask that you agree with the rules, we only require you to abide by them
<i5noc^3> s/channel/channels
<i5noc^3> tsimpson: look.
<i5noc^3> nvm ill just ignore that
<i5noc^3> one last time
<i5noc^3> 08:26 < i5noc^3> when the dood asks for a small light install, what are you going to say?
<i5noc^3> either get together and do installs and see for yourself
<i5noc^3> or agree with your own documentation
<mneptok> i answered you.
<i5noc^3> sure u should call me on the crap talking which you have
<mneptok> it would not be "bite me"
<i5noc^3> mneptok: thats not what you would answer, but instead what you would not, correct? (hint: yes)
<i5noc^3> anyway
<mneptok> i don't care how correct or incorrect you are. that topic is not something i am discussing. i am telling you that your tone, demeanor, and attitude are going to get you banned. no matter how right you are.
<i5noc^3> learn to read, and know the docs, and learn to know the limitation of them
<Myrtti> or wrong
<i5noc^3> mneptok: you can only ban part of me lol
<i5noc^3> i wasnt gonna bring it up
<i5noc^3> *shrugs*
<Myrtti> hint: threatening or promising banevasion isn't earning you brownie points
<tsimpson> you do realise that ban-evading is a violation of freenode policy
<tsimpson> ?
<i5noc^3> tsimpson: i know policy quite well.
<i5noc^3> and its not evading if the users are already there
<tsimpson> then you know not to violate it
<i5noc^3> its an inefficiant ban
<i5noc^3> plz sir dont treat me like the usual plebes you deal with
<tsimpson> we let staff deal with what is and is not a violation
<i5noc^3> good
<i5noc^3> then lets get back to what is appropriate here
<i5noc^3> you quit blustering, and admit that i'm rite?
<tsimpson> erm, right on what issue? that your attitude and language were not in violation of our channel rules?
<i5noc^3> nope
<i5noc^3> thats not why im here
<tsimpson> then it's not appropriate for this channel
<i5noc^3> actually....
<Myrtti> all I did was to tell you to take your discussion over whatever alt-server-mini should be installed somewhere else instead of hogging the channel from support
<i5noc^3> 1s
<i5noc^3> For Operators
<i5noc^3> We are able to provide assistance to operators of Ubuntu channels.
<i5noc^3> lol! nice bump to the ego, ops are not operators
<tsimpson> I assume you know how to read a channel topic, please read the topic of this channel
<i5noc^3> yeah thats why i went to the link, still reading hold on
<Myrtti> as far as I'm concerned, there's nothing to discuss, I don't care which is smaller, alt, mini, server or whatnot. As long as that discussion isn't hogging #ubuntu, it's all nice and dandy and candy floss and ponyrides to me
<tsimpson> we are not discussing who was right or wrong, simply what the channel rules are
<i5noc^3> In #ubuntu-ops you will be able to publicly discuss the matter with other Ubuntu operators. Please join this channel for conflict escalation/resolution and not #ubuntu-devel. The people in there cannot and will not help you. If no other ops are available, you can contact the IRC council via the ubuntu-irc mailinglist.
<tsimpson> no other discussion is required
<i5noc^3> there we go
<i5noc^3> mm
<i5noc^3> ok fine
<i5noc^3> yall changed it
<i5noc^3> !ops trigger wasnt abused cause i was being a dick
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<i5noc^3> srry ubottu
<i5noc^3> but, i'm 90% certain somewhere in there is something about issues with ops
<i5noc^3> which is why i'm here
<Myrtti> and the issue with ops is exactly what? that you think I've got my facts wrong?
<i5noc^3> quite.
<tsimpson> you were asked to move your discussion out of #ubuntu, if you are finished with the discussion then there is no issue
<i5noc^3> tsimpson: the discussion was never off topic
<Myrtti> then it's not an issue that this channel can help with
<tsimpson> it was
<i5noc^3> we were speaking of ubuntu and various installs
<i5noc^3> comparing them, for the gentleman that needed assistance
<jpds> Alright.
<i5noc^3> i was a bit roudy with the tounge sure, but facts are facts.
<tsimpson> just because it concerns Ubuntu, does not make it on-topic for #ubuntu
<i5noc^3> command-line install is lighter than server install
<i5noc^3> an op whom says otherwise is spreading disinformation
<i5noc^3> THAT hurts ubuntu as a whole
<tsimpson> regardless, the discussion has passed, the issue is over
<i5noc^3> tsimpson: the issue is not over.
<i5noc^3> thats the whole point
<i5noc^3> case in point:
<i5noc^3> 08:26 < i5noc^3> server is small, but command-line is smaller right?
<i5noc^3> 08:26 <+mneptok> hint: part of what i say would not be "bite m
<i5noc^3> how many times we gotta say the same thing?
<Myrtti> i5noc^3: so what do you suggest I do? resign as an op because I don't have time or patience to learn about every miniscule difference between different flavours of Ubuntu and installing it?
<i5noc^3> mneptok: and thats you being contrary to your own docs
<Myrtti> or do you want to give me a lecture on the subject?
<tsimpson> as I said, we are not discussing who is right and who is wrong in your discussion
<i5noc^3> ive never nor will ever sign the 'coc' but just learn a few facts
<i5noc^3> Myrtti: yes
<i5noc^3> you should know almost everything
<i5noc^3> thats EXACTLY it
<Myrtti> i5noc^3: so you have, move on
<tsimpson> your signing the CoC is not required, it's a rule if you want to use #ubuntu
<tsimpson> if you don't wish to abide by it, choose another channel
<i5noc^3> tsimpson: the only way you can enforce that is by ensuring that the only ppl who get in have done so
<i5noc^3> as we have learned from elua's just having the text there means nothing legally, and this isnt even on that level of an agreement
<jpds> i5noc^3: Ew, how dull; I'd rather not know all the details about Xubuntu, Umbungo and every other thing anyone else comes up with and leave it for their experts.
<tsimpson> no, we choose the rules for our channel, those rules just so happen to contain the same as the CoC + the IRC Guidelines
<i5noc^3> jpds: yes thats correct, you should
<jpds> i5noc^3: No.
<i5noc^3> and the ops whom are there should be exactly those experts
<i5noc^3> but thats another discussion, and this is not the place/time really since no one's voting today
<tsimpson> ops are _not_ required to be experts in Ubuntu, that is not something we are going to change because you disagree
<i5noc^3> oh i never said you would change it
<i5noc^3> i expect the same 08:26 < i5noc^3> server is small, but command-line is smaller right?
<i5noc^3> grr
<i5noc^3> i expect the same mediocrity from the ops as i do from the team
<i5noc^3> but again thats another issue.
<tsimpson> lovely, so we have nothing more to discuss
<i5noc^3> please stay on topic. (omg im saying that?)
<Myrtti> I can't even make sense of what you think is correct
<i5noc^3> ok lets review
<tsimpson> let's not
<i5noc^3> lightest install of ubuntu?
<tsimpson> and say we did
<jpds> Myrtti: He wants us to be walking encyclopedias.
<i5noc^3> lets do and say we didnt?
<i5noc^3> jpds: no i dont want you to, you must be
<i5noc^3> if you cannot tell correct from incorrect information you perpetuate ignorance
<i5noc^3> way to go windows!
<knome> please stop this madness...
<tsimpson> for the _Very_ last time, we are not discussing who was and was not correct in your discussion in #ubuntu
<i5noc^3> tsimpson: we actually are.
<tsimpson> no, we aren't
<Myrtti> I don't think I've even confirmed or unconfirmed who's right and who's wrong
<i5noc^3> i'm not bringing up the person from the channel, i'm merely bringing up the op
<i5noc^3> Myrtti: nope
<i5noc^3> Myrtti: thank you for paying attn
<tsimpson> then you are in the wrong channel
<i5noc^3> tsimpson: wrong
<Myrtti> i5noc^3: so if I've not said my opinion what method of installation is the smallest, then I've not given wrong information either
<i5noc^3> lets see...
<i5noc^3> 1s
<tsimpson> no, we are done now
<tsimpson> goodbye
<i5noc^3> 08:15 < Myrtti> i5noc^3: minimal iso is the basis of all installation options, including server, alternate and desktop. server includes in addition to the minimal server optimized kernels and modules.  alternate can be is meaningful only with desktop installations with quirky hardware or encryption or other more advanced needs.
<i5noc^3> ring a bell?
<i5noc^3> as in wrong information?
<i5noc^3> this is the RIGHT channel for a wrong answer from an op
<knome> no
<knome> tsimpson, thanks
<tsimpson> i5noc^3: feel free to /part
<jpds> Life's too short to hold such a quantity of information in one's head when it can be easily looked up in documentation.
<Myrtti> the last time I checked, to the extent that I need for my personal usage, that was correct. If it's not, then I'm wrong, and life goes on.
 * Tm_T watches the snow outside
<jpds> I was promised snow, but have only have patches of ice. :(
<Myrtti> I wish next time AtomicSpark doesn't call the ops to resolve a feud like that
<tsimpson> i5noc^3: is there something we can help you with?
<tsimpson> indeed
<tsimpson> i5noc^3: I'm sure you're not listening to me, this is the 4th? time I've said that we are not discussing that
<tsimpson> i5noc^3: it's not
<tsimpson> you are currently quieted, only someone with +o can read your messages
<tsimpson> I think you have disturbed everyone else enough
<tsimpson> if you are going to continue discussing that, you will be removed again
<jpds> OK.
<Myrtti> refreshing to be reminded every now and then that I'm an idiot
<ikonia> i5noc^3 is now starting in #ubuntu-irc
<knome> Myrtti, you're a wonderful idiot :]
<ikonia> why is he back in #ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> he has never been kicked
<Myrtti> or banned
<Myrtti> well "never" might be an overstatement
<Myrtti> but I don't think he's been today
<ikonia> oh, I thought that nick was banned any how
<jpds> Who's Nick?
<Myrtti> he was rude, was told off for that, and didn't persist on the offtopic when I told him to take the soap box elsewhere
<Myrtti> so I don't see why he should
<ikonia> just checked BT he's not banned, I thought I recognised the nick
<Myrtti> so did I
<ikonia> tsimpson: please shut this guy up, it's a complete waste of time
<Myrtti> I'm starting to feel somewhat nauseous by now. How can I make him shut up and not add into my misery of today?
<jpds> I do not intend to know everything about Xubuntu, just to do op duty in #ubuntu for instance.
<jpds> As an example.
<ikonia> he's wrong anyway, a command line install isn't smaller than a base server install, but it doesn't really matter as the difference is a few meg either side
<ikonia> tsimpson: kudos to you
<Myrtti> oh GOD
<ikonia> have you read his comments in freenode a few hours ago
<ikonia> it's clear he wants to be or find an issue in any channel he's in
<jpds> ikonia: Paste or it didn't happen.
<Myrtti> I just read it
<Myrtti> I feel like crying
<Myrtti> please please please be far far away from Finland or UK
<ikonia> http://pastebin.com/0wbJmFAX
<ikonia> that's his initial join,
<Myrtti> *sigh* Atlanta, Georgia, US
<jpds> Wow.
 * jpds adds to ban-on-sight list.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: did you instruct actionparsnip of his ops trigger usage or shall ?
<Tm_T> +I
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I don't know what to say to him to be honest. I don't even know if using the trigger was right or wrong
<Myrtti> all I know is that I feel like another 6months of hiatus might be a good idea
<Tm_T> it was wrongly used trigger IMO
<bazhang> he's now in -meeting, nothing so far though
<bazhang> made some kind of threat, not clear what it is though
<Myrtti> brilliant, I'm so nervous I just dropped my talcum powder on the floor
<Myrtti> the whole place reeks of white baby powder now
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti
<bazhang> apologies Myrtti
<Myrtti> bazhang: it's just a bad day for me
<bazhang> ah sorry to hear that
<Myrtti> annual doctors checkup, I hate changing my daily schedules and especially for doctors/dentist appointments
<Myrtti> and I hate fridays
<knome> hate fridays? oooo
<Myrtti> I hate pretty much every day apart from Saturday
<topyli> make sure to mention your hatred of fridays to the doctor, it might be a symptom of something serious! :)
<Myrtti> it's a sign of being constantly overstressed
<topyli> which of course qualifies as "something serious" and should be fixed
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Arpit)
<IdleOne> interesting scroll back
<IdleOne> glad i went to sleep
<IdleOne> Hello rwg
<rwg> hi
<IdleOne> How can I help you today?
<rwg> I'm fine.
<IdleOne> that is good
<IdleOne> was there anything you needed from the ubuntu ops team?
<rwg> nope
<IdleOne> ok, well in that case I will refer you to the channel topic and the part about not idling here.
<rwg> wondering why I got flooded with your banlist several times when I joined
<IdleOne> you got flooded with the ban list?
<rwg> but that's more of a client/bouncer issue
<IdleOne> yeah, I was going to say.
<ikonia> i5noc^3 came back to ##linux/#debian/##windows/$other channels and tried to provoke idoru to kick him, so he could complain about it
<IdleOne> ikonia: what I liked about that whole conversation in the scroll back, all I did was skim it really, but got the impression that "we" are a bunch of idiots and "he" was here to make it clear to us.
<Myrtti> IdleOne: I don't even want to know what he would have done if my gender would have become apparent
<IdleOne> well, surely that would explain your lack of understanding
<Myrtti> judging from how he behaved towards jayne at #freenode, I've got no false hopes on what I might have gotten
<ikonia> his idoru provocation seemed aimed at jayne also
<maco> IdleOne: think "lets all talk about food" is deflamed enough?
<IdleOne> you did that masterfully
 * IdleOne watches and learns
<maco> i really really should not go 2 days without sleeping or a day without eating
<maco> particularly not simultaneously
<maco> i ate and slept last night. yay! head is still killing me
<IdleOne> no you shouldn't
<IdleOne> you probably need to eat a little more and drink water
<maco> IdleOne: how do i use @mark ? im told i use bad syntax
<maco> ubottu: help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<maco> ohyay!
<maco> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic phix racial "jokes" and suggestion that someone kill themself. has been reprimanded
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> there ya go :)
<Myrtti> oh lordy
<Pici> yep
<Pici> maco: Sorry, I had enough.
<ikonia> he's well known
<maco> i was about to too
<maco> can they not tell who kicks them?
<maco> im getting PM'd
<Pici> maco: They can, they just don't care.
<maco> with a spelling correction for the restaurant name
<ikonia> he's just out to be an issue, as I said he's well know
<ikonia> I wouldn't entertain it at all personally
<ubottu> In ubottu, wael said: waht is all     thsi
<Pici> ...
<Pici> !bot > wael
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1448 users, 18 overflows, 1466 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1397 users, 19 overflows, 1416 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1448 users, 20 overflows, 1468 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1449 users, 19 overflows, 1468 limit))
<histo> Just FYI a user named pianoGogo or pianoZzZ keeps spaming users in #ubuntu. Asking how they are in pms
<histo> I got about 6 messages last night
<IdleOne> is he around now and what are in the pm's?
<histo> He seems to be around now as pianoGogo  the pms are just Hello how are you? or some variation of that
<histo> But I got 6 last night from piano(4 random characters) saying the same thing.
<histo> Some kind of bot I GUESS
<IdleOne> histo: could be a bot. as long as the PM's are not offensive there really isn't much we can do. I suggest you ignore
<IdleOne> ask them to stop
<IdleOne> if they continue let me know and I will remove
<histo> yeah just random nicks is the problem with ignoring.
<histo> I'll let ya know ty
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (E1We11 appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<ikonia> @popeylogout
 * popey tickles ikonia 
<ikonia> @popeytickle
<ikonia> this bot is rubbish
<bazhang> !lart
<ubottu> LART has been disabled in this bot.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-18
<bazhang> chroshonson appears to be trolling
<IdleOne> bazhang: looks like we have a few in there but hard to find them with other users trolling the trolls
<bazhang> IdleOne, yep; srin chroshonson and one other
<IdleOne> not sure who is who
<bazhang> dongs123 perhaps
<Jordan_U> Almost definitely.
<bazhang> entire office suite?
<IdleOne> glad I am not looking at this by myself
<Flannel> With a name like "Over 9000 Mudkips"...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ChrosHonson appears to be abusive - 5.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ChrosHonson appears to be abusive - 5.5)
<tonyyarusso> jpds: So....this may seem odd, but is ubumirror capable of mirroring Debian too?  I'm pondering making my mirror box do both.
<Jordan_U> Am I being overly sensitive or is "r00t4rd3d" not an apropriate nick (#ubuntu)?
<bazhang> pretty offensive imo
<elky> Can we discuss the !troll factoid please? I don't feel comfortable with it.
<Jordan_U> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<elky> or more to the point, it's use.
<Jordan_U> How is it being used, and how is it intended to be used?
<elky> It's being used to call people who are already ... excited, trolls. It's supposed to be a definition afaik, not a weapon.
<elky> see immediate -offtopic scrollback for what i mean
<elky> there was zero gain from using that factoid then
<Jordan_U> I agree, and I also think that as a definition it's not quite accurate. A troll is someone deliberately trying to cause problems (and thus they don't need to be told what trolling is).
<elky> Troll is a very broad term and it's both that and what you say
<elky> But, we don't get any benefit from that factoid whatsoever, and plenty of annoyance
<elky> IMHO anyway
<Jordan_U> I agree, looking through logs, of about 20 uses of !troll in #ubuntu I've only seen one use of it as a definition (by Idle One), and the others all only made the situation worse.
<Jordan_U> I think it's worth having to type out an answer to anyone who legitimately asks what a troll is.
<elky> Yeah
<elky> I'll let others weigh in before nuking it.
<bazhang> +1 on the nuke
<bazhang> <Administrator_> hi any body knows about jungli ?   thats an odd support question
<bazhang> Administrator_> Jungli Here ;)   <--- ban evading
<ikonia> !staff | jungli caught ben evading again
<ubottu> jungli caught ben evading again: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jpds> tonyyarusso: No idea, look into ftpsync from debian.
<cdbs> Now that the gir rebuilds are over, can someone remove the thing about it from #ubuntu+1 topic?
<cdbs> Upgrading is safe now
<cdbs> IdleOne: ^
<maco> <soreau> um.. a small crowd from ~guest@174.36.234.43-static.reverse.softlayer.com ?     <--- he's pointing out a large join in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> So what do we do with all the clones from that IP?
<ikonia> nothing
<ikonia> are you sure they are all the same user
<IdleOne> they all parted not to long ago
<ikonia> whois CH|LLZ
<IdleOne> he posted a very ugly quit message
<ikonia> anyone know who that was, I don't see aything on BT
<ikonia> ah
<IdleOne> should be in BT
<IdleOne> 35879
<ikonia> thanks
<bazhang> chIllz is banned?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> by nick and ip
<bazhang> ban evading now
<bazhang> CHiLLZ] (~foo@49.sub-75-196-108.myvzw.com
<IdleOne> ban them
<ikonia> or speak to them
<IdleOne> they know they are ban evading
<IdleOne> but yeah speak to them I suppose would be the better option
<bazhang> they quit already
<Cha0s> hi can one of you guys help me with something? i just had to do a reinstall and i cant remember exactlly how i did my user name on here. i assume it will be logged so that i can get back to my original registered nick
<bazhang> Cha0s, freenode nick?
<Cha0s> yes
<bazhang> #freenode for that
<ikonia> Cha0s: it will be linked to your email too
<Cha0s> my e-mail?
<Cha0s> it never asked me for an e-mail when i set it up
<ikonia> yes, ask the guys in #freenode (staff members)
<Cha0s> ok thank you
<bazhang> <LSeactuary> i installed ubuntu because i was told itunes was available!!!!!
<bazhang> trolling imo
<ikonia> lets see
<bazhang> ban dodging already
<ikonia> I only kicked him
<bazhang> the floodbot banned as he was on gateway
<ikonia> eyes on billybigrigger
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-19
<ikonia> hello yyz
<yyz> I have been sent here by the great Lords of <3. They have come baring a single message to you. This message is as follows: You are in violation of article 57 of the Shadow Proclamation. You are harboring an unauthorized species on a level 5 planet, known as "The Ubuntardian". You are hereby given one chance to leave now. If you do not leave, <3 will make you leave... And don't test them!
<ikonia> yyz: ok, bye, I'm not interested in discussing anything with someone who joins a channel and spews junk
<Pici> odd
<ikonia> very
<bazhang> less than 3 = <3 ?
<Flannel> bazhang: < is "Less than", yeah.
<bazhang> so the troll channel #lessthanthree
<Pici> Yes.  And please don't retaliate. The IRCC is in contact with some of the people there.
<Flannel> bazhang: The folks in #lessthanthree
<ikonia> Pici: some of the guys who actually run the channel where very reasonable and didn't want to be a problem, so I don't know why this stupidity is continuing
<Pici> ikonia: Thats what I'm getting that.
<Pici> er, at, not that.
<bazhang> he's not an op there, so doubt its from them
<Pici> Its someone trying to stir up trouble.
<bazhang> * [thewizord] (~root@c-69-242-226-253.hsd1.az.comcast.net
<Pici> Doesn't surprise me.
<bazhang> real name: Adolf Hitler
<Pici> What a nice fellow.
<maco> doubt it
<bazhang> in his irc client
<maco> hahaha props for the Doctor Who quoting though
<Pici> eh?
<maco> "You are in violation of article 57 of the Shadow Proclamation. You are harboring an unauthorized species on a level 5 planet" <-- from Doctor Who
<maco> The Eleventh Hour...
<Pici> Ah. I couldn't place it, but it sounded familiar.
<Pici> I've actually never made it through a single episode of Doctor Who. <.<
<maco> WHAT?!
<Pici> Yeah, I know.
 * maco points at 4 boxes of Doctor Who DVDs in closet
<Pici> I missed out on a lot of good sci-fi the first time around.
<Pici> I only recently watched Farscape.
<maco> wait wait
<maco> so if you recognised that quote..
<maco> that means you saw part of the Eleventh Hour...but you *didnt* get to the "bowties are cool" bit when he wins?
<Pici> It sounded familiar, probably was quoted somewhere else as a nod to Doctor Who and I didn't realize it.
<maco> oh
<maco> whre do you live again?
<maco> oh oh oh wait
<maco> i now
<maco> *know
<maco> christmas day starting at midnight
<maco> on BBC america, they're doing a Doctor Who marathon
<maco> and i mean that as in the midnight between xmas eve and xmas day
<maco> you can catch up on the last season!
<maco> (though, i have the last season on DVD because i have an awesome friend)
<Pici> Hrm..
<maco> i should go see what time the christmas special is
<Pici> Oddly enough, I watched and loved Torchwood.
<maco> ianto :(
<Pici> :(
<pleia2> :(
<Jordan_U> Any advice on how to handle r00t4rd3d in #ubuntu?
<r00t4rd3d> who has a problem with my nickname
<r00t4rd3d> that ive been using on freenode for 5+ years ?
<Tm_T> CensoredBiscuit: hi how can we help you?
<Jordan_U> r00t4rd3d: I have a problem with your nickname.
<r00t4rd3d> well to bad
<r00t4rd3d> get over it
<r00t4rd3d> its not offensive in any way
<r00t4rd3d> I dont like your nickname either
<CensoredBiscuit> Nothing Tm_T I'm just leaving
<Tm_T> r00t4rd3d: hi, the fact how long you've been using your nick doesn't matter
<r00t4rd3d> well i come to ubuntu to help , if you wanna kick me out cause of my nick so be it
<r00t4rd3d> its my registered nick and im not changing it
<r00t4rd3d> ive used this nick for more then 15 years
<r00t4rd3d> and this is the first time anyone has said anything about it
<r00t4rd3d> so no
<r00t4rd3d> thanks but no thanks
<r00t4rd3d> grow up
<Tm_T> I'm wondering why this became so confrontational, as only what I've seen is Jordan_U asked to change the nick
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: I would have recommended to discuss it friendly in the PM first, with some argumentation why it is requested, raising such things in the channel without explanation easily gets them defensive without reason
<Jordan_U> The implication is that he will be kicked if he doesn't change his nick. I wasn't going to do that without agreement from other ops (bazhang yesterday agreed that the nick was offensive but didn't suggest any particular action).
<Jordan_U> It's an unfortunate situation.
<Tm_T> yup, nothing serious yet and in general you did it quite nicely
<Jordan_U> What do you think should happen if he doesn't change his nick?
<Tm_T> ask nicely with some good arguments, it's not outright offensive in my eyes, although not something I like either
<Tm_T> you might like to hear others' opinions too, as I tend to be a bit too gentle at times
<tonyyarusso> The attitude is worse than the nick - I doubt they're a particularly helpful member of the community anyway.
<Tm_T> yes the attitude wasn't nice, but considering how the issue was rised, I'm not entirely surprised
<Tm_T> that's why trying to discuss it nicely with argumentation wouldn't be a bad thing
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: From what I've seen recently he actually is helpfull and perfectly respectful in #ubuntu.
<Tm_T> it shouldn't matter much nor what we think if he's helpful or not, for such small thing calling out publicly is not the best way nor IMO required in any way
<Tm_T> publicly in this case means support channel
<Jordan_U> Tm_T: I'm not sure what you mean.
<Tm_T> hi semitones, how can we help you?
<semitones> I came here to see the counter rww was talking about :P
<rww> >.>
<semitones> users sudaded by the no idle policy: 1
<semitones> I'll leave now :D
<rww> Tm_T: Sorry, I spilled some -offtopic in here :(
<Tm_T> rww: it's ok (:
<Tm_T> as long as it doesn't happen every time I have long sentence ready to be entered (;
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: I mean that we don't count karma, good deeds doesn't make bad deeds more allowed
<Tm_T> nor we should treat someone more poorly because we assume them less valuable to us/our community
<Tm_T> ofcourse things are not this simple, but in general idea
<Jordan_U> The way I see the nick is as self-depricating humor, but by using "retarded" as a pejorative he is insulting people with genuine mental retardation. I may be reading that incorrectly but I can't see any non-offensive interpretation.
<Tm_T> if that's how you see it, explain it to him politely (:
<r00t4rd3d> b0nghitter , cybersix , testi , billybigrigger , manbra , mikack , reuteras , seemawn but my nick is offensive ?
<r00t4rd3d> how are those family friendly nicks but mine isnt ?
 * r00t4rd3d waits....
<r00t4rd3d> but Jordan_U isnt singling me out !
<CarlFK> if an op has asked you to change your nick, you should prolly change your nick
<r00t4rd3d> im not going to
<CarlFK> comparing it's level of offensiveness to others doesn't change its level
<r00t4rd3d> No one has ever been offended by my nick till today
<CarlFK> you don't know that
<CarlFK> and even if it is true, another thing that doesn't matter
<r00t4rd3d> oh well im going back to #ubuntu to help people if i can and forgetting this
<CarlFK> "... grow up"  attitude has room for improvement, but I don't think he is too far out of line
<elky> Are people continuing to talk to him, or is he coming back in here to harrass ops based on one simple request?
<Jordan_U> elky: I had a conversation with him in PM.
<elky> between the first and subsequent visits from him?
<Jordan_U> elky: Yes.
<bazhang> <sagaci> #ubuntu-women? :)  possible troll in coming
<tsimpson> bazhang: it's in reply to root_ (watching)
<bazhang> tsimpson, yep thus the warning to those in -women; should have put in -irc in retrospect (spur of the moment, my apologies)
<IdleOne> prime example of why a only ubuntu-namespace op channel would be good.
<elky> bazhang, especially since he's well aware
<_H> hi I'm being mocked and such for my dyslexia and utism
<_H> autism
<_H> in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> We didn't mock you for you disabilities
<IdleOne> or because of them
<_H> (12:06:30 PM) dwatkins: _H: being dyslexic and autistic is no excuse for not knowing howto calculate the area of a rectangle, dude
<_H> (12:06:47 PM) tonyyarusso: _H: Sorry, but this is a channel where you get mocked for stupidity.
<tonyyarusso> ^ has nothing to do with dyslexia or autism
<elky> _H, is there anything further? if not, we ask that you part the channel
<elky> I'm sick to the eyeballs of people blaming everything on autism.
<IdleOne> it's an easy out
<maco> only if the people you're talking to have no idea what it is
<IdleOne> true
<elky> anyone actually pulling the excuse out probably does not actually have autism.
<IdleOne> my cousin never uses it as an excuse
<IdleOne> in fact he gets upset if you try to treat him "special"
<tonyyarusso> Not to mention the fact that pretty much everyone on IRC is above-average on the autism spectrum...
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: that's a fact?
<maco> else we'd use some sort of communication mechanism that involved faces? :P
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: I should think so :)
<tonyyarusso> maco: hackergotchis count as social interaction, right?
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: what you think isn't fact (;
<elky> tonyyarusso, geekdom favours spectrum behaviours, yes.
<Tm_T> this actually would be interesting subject for study
<elky> I believe it has been studied.
<Tm_T> IRC & spectrum?
<elky> geekdom & spectrum
<tonyyarusso> maybe not IRC specifically
<Tm_T> ah, I personally don't care of "geekdom" much
<Tm_T> prolly because of the stereotypes related to it
<elky> If irc correlated highly with the spectrum, then most of finland would be...
 * tonyyarusso 's Finn side sees to contradiction there
<elky> http://mrissa.livejournal.com/746160.html is a worthwhile read for arguments against the autism excuse
<elky> you guys are terrible
<maco> referring to the "how do i make a sandwich?" thing in -ot?
<elky> yah
<maco> im still thinking its a very patient troll
<maco> given the spaghetti thing the other day
<elky> mahen? no, he's too stupid to be a troll.
<maco> i thought it was ....i can say it but i cant spell it... feigned.... stupidity.   did i spell it right?
<elky> Well, in that nobody can roleplay that much stupid for this much time without breaking character.
<IdleOne> haha
<maco> this is reminding me of my uncle
<maco> until he was 55, my grandma packed his lunch every day
<maco> now that she's in a home, he lives on microwavable Hungry Man meals
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory's grandparents are like that too.
<Tm_T> noone makes me lunch ):
<elky> So, from the This-Can't-Possibly-End-Badly department. In a few months time, I'm going to be moving to Wellington, NZ, for work.
<elky> Hands up who knows the relevance of this.
<IdleOne> not sure why that would be bad
<elky> It starts with B.
<IdleOne> boredom?
<tonyyarusso> botulism
<elky> No. Nothing of the sort.
<IdleOne> botulism is bad
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> ex boyfriend
<elky> No. Oh gods no.
<popey> My boss (45 year old family man) came into work teh other day with lunch in a plastic box which needed reheating, he had/has absolutely no clue how to use a microwave oven. We had to show him. This surprised most of us.
<tonyyarusso> baboons
<popey> Botato?
<tonyyarusso> bathysphere
<elky> Think trolls.
<IdleOne> elky: save us the time and tell us please
<Tm_T> that thing that replaced Kolto
<tonyyarusso> beards
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: nono, I got this!
<IdleOne> ok
 * IdleOne waits
 * Tm_T is giving extra hints
<elky> A particular troll who we love dearly lives in Wellington.
<tonyyarusso> bacon!
<IdleOne> and you are worried that this troll may do something?
<tonyyarusso> blazon
<elky> IdleOne, no, not at all.
<IdleOne> I suggest, mace and a pocket knife
<IdleOne> stab him first then make him blind
<tonyyarusso> beast
<tonyyarusso> barbarian
<elky> IdleOne, for his protection?
<IdleOne> haha ok
<IdleOne> if you think he needs it
<tonyyarusso> bait
<tonyyarusso> bob
<tonyyarusso> brat
<IdleOne> I don't see how the troll living there is relevant really, but knowing we have muscle close by is good :)
<elky> I imagine a chance encounter will result in me rolling on the ground in fits of laughter.
<IdleOne> elky: We have a troll that needs a talking to. *elky gets in car and drives over*
<tonyyarusso> brink
<tonyyarusso> brash
<tonyyarusso> bother
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: you still guessing?
<tonyyarusso> sure!
<IdleOne> keep going
<elky> He's trying to get me to say it. I don't particularly want to summon him.
<tonyyarusso> babbler
<tonyyarusso> baby
<IdleOne> PM me so I know what who we are talking about
<tonyyarusso> badger
<tonyyarusso> bald
<tonyyarusso> balk
<IdleOne> beagle
<IdleOne> boggle
<tonyyarusso> beerbelly
<tonyyarusso> beetle
<IdleOne> elky: also make sure to take pics :)
<tonyyarusso> befuddled
<Tm_T> http://www.starwars.com/databank/technology/bactatank/
<elky> IdleOne, this will involve suspending laughter
<tonyyarusso> behead
<elky> Tm_T, lol
<tonyyarusso> bellow
<IdleOne> bestow
<tonyyarusso> bossy
<tonyyarusso> botched
<IdleOne> This portion of #ubuntu-ops brought to you by tonyyarusso and the letter B
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Tm_T> elky: I can get you few bacta canisters if need be
<elky> hah
<elky> This is all something that only occurred to me after I had already sought and got director approval.
<Tm_T> so I just locked myself out...
<Tm_T> glad it's only -20 °C
<elky> lol
<IdleOne> warm there today
<IdleOne> almost swimsuit weather
<Tm_T> took only 15 min to get keys from the neighbour (:
<IdleOne> your neighbour has keys to your house??
<IdleOne> nice
<IdleOne> I don't like my neighbours enough for that
<Tm_T> it's a key for all doors in this housing association (or what it should be called)
<IdleOne> oh, ok
<IdleOne> a master key
<Tm_T> that
<IdleOne> I would change my locks
<IdleOne> lol
<Tm_T> IdleOne: so the apartment owner cannot come in?
<IdleOne> correct
<IdleOne> landlord has no reason to enter my house if I am not there
<IdleOne> house/apartment
<Tm_T> especially after the rent is left unpaid
 * Tm_T hides
<IdleOne> I pay my rent :P
<Tm_T> I don't
<elky> lol
<IdleOne> as well you shouldn't
<Tm_T> I mean, uh, the money transfer must have had some hiccup, I'm sure!
<IdleOne> yeah, the bank messed up
<IdleOne> Tm_T: has a rubber check book
<Tm_T> I have never seen check book in Finland, I doubt anyone actually uses such things around here
<IdleOne> so you either use cash or debit card?
<IdleOne> rent is direct payment from your bank ?
<Tm_T> yup
<IdleOne> k
<Tm_T> there's credit cards too, but for the payment situation, they're quite similar to debit
<mneptok> Tm_T: i submit expense reports to Espoo. Espoo contacts the US bank. they mail a paper check to me. this is a great source of amusement in .fi
<Tm_T> I can imagine, in here you would just get the money right into the bank account
<IdleOne> and that was a prime example for why we should never have a not publicly logged ops only channel.
<mneptok> IdleOne: it's actually a reason why our expense reports are GPG encrypted. :)
<IdleOne> well that too
<IdleOne> mneptok: I was refering to an earlier convo in here about something that was going on in -ot. the user read the log of here and saw what was said about them
<IdleOne> my reasoning is with such a channel, we would be accused of breach of CoC and guidelines much more often.
<IdleOne> I still think we should have that channel though.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (BajK_ appears to be abusive - 4)
<maco> IdleOne: user did not object my "maybe they're a troll who's really good at pretending to be stupid" though...so maybe i'm right!
<IdleOne> I think the fact the user came back and complained is proof that we should not discuss users publicly or in a derogatory way. even if they are stupid, it isn't very nice and we shouldn't do it
 * IdleOne is guilty of doing this.
<IdleOne> also*
<IdleOne> just want to make it clear I am not pointing any fingers at anybody.
<elky> IdleOne, i find it amusing that judging by the scrollback here, the user took objection to me explaining why i thought you guys were being horrible.
<elky> maco, no, you have that backwards. If he were, he'd be indignant on the subject.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-12
<Myrtti> Amaranth__, apachelogger, czajkowski, Guest35752: please remember to identify
<jussi> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> ooo
<jussi> :
<Myrtti> @whoami
<ubottu> myrtti
<jussi> :)
<Myrtti> excellent
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> @whoami
<ubottu> mneptok
<mneptok> YAY!
 * mneptok hurls botsnacks liberally
<mneptok> !mark #ubuntu SuBmUnDo repeated warnings about /away messages
<ubottu> mneptok: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> whatever.
<ikonia> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<mneptok> ikonia: you made me a liar!
<mneptok> ya bastard. :)
<mneptok> 11:12 < mneptok> SuBmUnDo: if i tell you about /away messages again, it will be because you are appealing a ban i set on you.
<mneptok> SuBmUnDo: welcome to #ubuntu-ops
<SuBmUnDo> thanks
<SuBmUnDo> and bye bye
<ikonia> he's in for a shock as he was also muted in ##linux for the away stuff
 * genii-around waits for them to realize they can't get into #u and return
<mneptok> genii-around: by "waits" do you mean "brews some fresh coffee for when they return?"
<genii-around> Hehe, sure
 * genii-around lovingly prepares some freshly ground Moroccan coffee
<mneptok> genii-around: have you heard of the cat poop coffee that's insanely expensive?
<genii-around> mneptok: Yeah, the ocelots only eat ripe coffee beans, then digest the rinds and out comes the bean
<mneptok> http://boingboing.net/2011/12/05/cat-butt-coffee-a-critical-re.html
<mneptok> US$420/lb
<mneptok> eeeeeeeesh
<genii-around> Civets, rather
<mneptok> Dunkin' Donuts is good enough for IRC
<pangolin> I wonder how much sugar needs to be added to that coffee for it to taste any7 good
<pangolin> any&
<pangolin> errr
<genii-around> Bleh, sugar
<pangolin> cat butt taste :(
<pangolin> lol
<mneptok> "You can really taste the feces!"
<mneptok> -_-
<mneptok> i wonder if anyone has ever complained because the fecal undertaste is not strong enough to make them feel not-ripped-off
<mneptok> speaking of potential complaints, i think that will be my last comment on this subject ;)
<pangolin> few more like that....never mind
<oCean> <LABcrab> What is the difference between "unformatted", "formatted" and "IBM formatted"?
<oCean> just because he wants to continue the floppy thing?
<Pici> no idea
<Pici> I feel like people are just trying to be difficult today.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-13
<ikonia> hi TACPILOT
<TACPILOT> hello
<TACPILOT> i get it ... absolutelyl no humor allowed
<ikonia> TACPILOT: I'm sorry I had to remove you from #ubuntu and forward you to this channel.
<ikonia> TACPILOT: however I felt it was the best course of action as you must have had 10 - 15 warnings over the past few days about your comments in #ubuntu
<ikonia> various jokes, /me commands, running commentory of what you're doing.
<TACPILOT> actually I think u have me confused with another
<ikonia> TACPILOT: I don't
<TACPILOT> but I will take the hint
<ikonia> I know I've spoken to you about this a few times
<ikonia> is there a reason you keep ignoring this ?
<TACPILOT> then u definitely have me confused with another
<ikonia> I %100 don't
<TACPILOT> what ever .. this is the first time we have talked together so I dont know who u think I am
<TACPILOT> but I will heed the warning regardless
<TACPILOT> you are more than welcome to put the logs in my face if u think I need refreshing
<ikonia> I don't need to pull logs, I'm not trying to prove you wrong, I'm just curious as to why you ignore the requests to stop these things in #ubuntu
<ikonia> is there something that's not clear ? or do you not understand the topic of the channel ?
<TACPILOT> I am a light hearted guy with keyboard scars on my forehead .. helping others doesnt have to be stiff
<TACPILOT> but if thats the rules so be it
<ikonia> it's not a matter of being "stiff", it's the whole offtopic and running commentory thing too
<ikonia> there are 1400 people in the channel
<ikonia> you constantly doing
 * ikonia installs an application
 * ikonia configures an application
 * ikonia smashes head that it doesn't work
<TACPILOT> admittedly today indeed
<Myrtti> the channel has way too much traffic to allow for anything else than support issues - we try to help many people who have no previous experience in IRC and need help with their problems
 * ikonia asks for more help
<ikonia> TACPILOT: it's not just today, as I've said I've spoke to you about this before
<TACPILOT> then u need to pull the logs cause that aint me !
<ikonia> TACPILOT: thats the reason I forwarded you to the channel as it wasn't just a 1 request thing
<TACPILOT> look yes today i was trying to make light but I we never had this conversation before
<ikonia> TACPILOT: do you not remember the discussion after busy box and the 3.0 kernel
<TACPILOT> now like I said .. if the rules are that stiff I will abide ..
<ikonia> it's not "stiff"
<ikonia> it's just allowing others to get help cleanly and clearly
<TACPILOT> absolutely but I was damn serious and there was no humor involved I was asking for help .. how can u confuse the 2 ?
<ikonia> as I've said its not the just the jokes, it's the overall attitude/approach for help
<ikonia> if you're comfortable you understand to just keep the help clean and clear, I'm happy to let you back into the channel
<TACPILOT> attitude != horseplay
<ikonia> I know it doesn't
<TACPILOT> I can understand no horseplay
<ikonia> ok, I'll remove the forward for you, one moment
<TACPILOT> untill some one warned me that idividule was a troll I was legitimatley trying to help some one
<TACPILOT> TY .. I can assure no more horseplay ..
<ikonia> the ban forward has been removed, you're welcome to leave this channel and re-join #ubuntu
<TACPILOT> tnx
<TACPILOT> no luck ?
<TACPILOT> the ban still apears to be in effect
<ikonia> ooh, really ?
<TACPILOT> i try again
<TACPILOT> still no luck
<ikonia> one moment
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> sorry about that, my fault
<TACPILOT> that did it TY
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (sasank keeps trolling)
 * Pici hands out aspirin to everyone
<ikonia> are you ok ?
<Pici> I'm fine, just sharing the joy.
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> hello SuBmUnDo
<SuBmUnDo> hello :)
<ikonia> SuBmUnDo: are you going to stay in the channel long enough to discuss the reason you where removed from #ubuntu this time or are you going to part straight away saying "bye" again
<ikonia> SuBmUnDo: are you sticking around to discuss and hopefully resolve it ?
<SuBmUnDo> i'm was testing a away script for xchat
<SuBmUnDo> sorry
<ikonia> yes, but you continued to do so after being asked 4 times to stop
<ikonia> is there a reason you ignored the requests to stop and just carried on
<ikonia> you ended up getting removed from #ubuntu and muted in ##linux
 * mneptok taps his watch
<SuBmUnDo> ikonia, I will not do it again
<ikonia> thats not what I asked
<ikonia> I shouldn't have to ban you to get you to listen to multiple requests to stop doing something
<SuBmUnDo> sorry again
<ikonia> is there a reason you ignored the requests though
<ikonia> the same way you are ignoring the question I'm asking ?
<SuBmUnDo> I was and still am busy so did not see .. but the moment I had not seen
<ikonia> SuBmUnDo: so, if I remove the ban forward and allow you to return to ubuntu, which I'd like to do, how can I be sure or have confidence that you'll see and follow instructions in future
<ikonia> SuBmUnDo: I'd be a bit more relaxed about it if it was one or two requestes, but you where asked many times and in multiple channels (although other channels are not an issue we are responsible for)
<mneptok> SuBmUnDo: this channel has a no-idle policy. you will be removed from here, and eventually banned if you cannot respond in a timely manner.
<mneptok> SuBmUnDo: i asked you to stop the /away messages. you say you did not see that request because you were "busy."
<mneptok> 11:03 < mneptok> !away | SuBmUnDo`away
<mneptok> 11:03 < ubottu> SuBmUnDo`away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mneptok> 11:04 < SuBmUnDo`away> sorry
<mneptok> (MST/US Dec12)
<mneptok> SuBmUnDo: my logs say that you saw the request, and continued to mess with /away messages
<mneptok> why?
 * mneptok taps his watch again
<SuBmUnDo> i'm was testing a away script for xchat
<mneptok> and you continued testing it after being asked to stop, and apologizing
<mneptok> why?
<SuBmUnDo> ok, I will not be back to the channel #ubuntu and ##linux and bye bye
<mneptok> you sure about that decision?
<mneptok> all Ubuntu core channels have the same policy.
<SuBmUnDo> yes I'm sure, has said he did not see the requests
<SuBmUnDo> ok
<mneptok> then it is settled. please /part this channel.
<mneptok> @mark #ubuntu-ops SuBmUnDo will not follow core channel guidelines. remove on sight.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pangolin> awesome catalysing and making sure the user understood why he was even in here.
<pangolin> not noticing there was a clear language barrier was also good.
<mneptok> the lag in replies started to feel deliberate.
<pangolin> maybe google translate wasn't working so great
<mneptok> i try not to let my latent Jesus complex spill into IRC ;)
<pangolin> maybe repeatedly asking why they broke a rule is really not important
<pangolin> we are here to guide not to judge.
<mneptok> i'm here for the cookies and blackjack
<pangolin> I failed at it also btw. I should have stepped in.
<ubottu> MahaVishnu called the ops in #ubuntu (butat)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-14
<ubottu> szal called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ikonia> Linuxnut: hello
<Linuxnut> How do i get unbaned
<ikonia> Linuxnut: you start by following the rules you've been warned about many times
<Linuxnut> I was just asking
<ikonia> Linuxnut: how many times over the past 2 days have I warned you about your offtopic conversation
<ikonia> Linuxnut: I answered a question about projecthugo the other day informing you it was down and that it was offtopic for this channel
<Linuxnut> Sorry for not listing to you
<ikonia> I am tired of warning you, I've given you 3 "final warnings" - so enough
<Linuxnut> I will be good
<ikonia> Linuxnut: you've had 2 days to be good
<ikonia> you've kept ignoring the requests to stop
<ikonia> I shouldn't have to ban you to get you to obey the channel rules
<ikonia> you should have stopped after the first/second request, not 10 requests down the line and 3 "final warnings"
<Linuxnut> Im a hard head i guess but if you let me back in ill just talk ubuntu
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> not at this time
<ikonia> I've asked you many many times to "just talk ubuntu", you've ignored it
<ikonia> it's not fair on the other users of the channel
<ikonia> !guidelines > Linuxnut
<ubottu> Linuxnut, please see my private message
<Linuxnut> how do i see a pm
<ikonia> ubottu has just sent you a pm with a set of guidelines on how to behave in the channel. Take a day or two to read and absorb them
<ubottu> ikonia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !guidelines | Linuxnut
<ubottu> Linuxnut: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> Linuxnut: there you go, there is the URL ubottu has pm'd you
<ikonia> Linuxnut: take a day or two to read/digest them and come back here and we'll look at removing your ban
<Linuxnut> Is that you scaning my server
<ikonia> what
<Linuxnut> Never mind guess not
<ikonia> Linuxnut: ok, so please read that URL, and come back in a day or two
<Linuxnut> Ok
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> bye, speak to you in a day or two
<ikonia> Linuxnut: if you don't need anything more from the operator team, we request you leave the channel so that others may get help. Thanks
<ikonia> 10:12 -!- ikonia-fanboy [~root@69.57.54.113] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> I wonder what this guys intention is
<elky> to be your BFF, clearly
<Myrtti> blunt, but possibly effective
<elky> aren't you feeling endeared to them?
<ikonia> more fanboys
<ikonia> gee, I wonder where this is coming from
 * Myrtti walks away
<ubottu> niko called the ops in #ubuntu (*@62.162.216.207])
 * Myrtti facepalms
<muhqu> hey, Is here someone in charge of http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<muhqu> It's like one of its assigned IPs (10.252.111.96) doesn't serve the package repository… it's empty
<popey> muhqu: I'd ask in #ubuntu-server or #canonical-sysadmin
<muhqu> ok, popey, thx
<muhqu> fyi: the issue with http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ is solved
<Myrtti> great, thank you
<Myrtti> muhqu: can we help you with anything else?
<muhqu> Myrtti: no, thanks  ;-)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-15
<Corey> Ugh.  THis is painful, Jordan_U.
<Corey> Jordan_U: Nice find.
<Jordan_U> Corey: It's one I've used a lot. If I weren't as lazy as I am I'd probably include it in some of the Ubuntu connection sharing docs :)
<Jordan_U> Though looking at it I realize it only has the steps that they said they've already done, so I guess in this case it wasn't that useful :(
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-16
<ubottu> In ubottu, Resistance said: !privmsg is <alias> pm
<pangolin> !privmsg
<pangolin> !privmsg is <alias> pm
<ubottu> I'll remember that, pangolin
<pangolin> !privmsg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pangolin> !privmsg > Resistance
<ubottu> urlin2u called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<truepurple> ikonia, rather then that being cutting me a break, its more like bordor-line harassment. Just because you could be worse and don't, doesn't make it "cutting me a break"
<truepurple> If your going to make up rules, at least please define them!
<ikonia> truepurple: I'd wait for someone else to turn up to assist you on this, I don't want to go through explaining that asking the same question in multiple ubuntu channels is not something we like (asking at the same time - a minutes break between them) you've been asked, kicked/banned/warned/asked again about this, I just "asked" you again nicley 2 times to not do it, you have to argue, so someone else can deal with you as I don't want to waste more time 
<truepurple> How long before asking on one channel, do I have to wait before asking in another?
<truepurple> You gave me grief last time with 15 minutes apart in the asking
<ikonia> truepurple: give it 15 minutes for someone else to be free in this channel to go over it with again
<ikonia> it was not 15 minutes apart last time - it was minutes, the same as it was this time
<ikonia> I'd suggest waiting 15 minutes in this channel for another operator to be free
<truepurple> No, it was 15 minutes according to timestamp
<ikonia> (please)
<truepurple> last time
<truepurple> almost exactly that
<truepurple> Which is why I was so mad last time
<ikonia> truepurple: please wait for another operator to be free in this channel,
<truepurple> That and you never defined a time limit
<truepurple> You mean you want me to talk to someone else about the issue between us?
<ikonia> there is no issue between us, I'd just like you to not post the same questions in mutliple ubuntu channels minutes apart as you have been asked multiple times
<ikonia> I don't want to go over it again with you, so I suggest waiting for another operator to be free
<ikonia> (please)
<truepurple> There is a issue between us, it is just that your OP power tramples all over my side of our issue
<truepurple> *OPS, er whatever the term is for IRC
<truepurple> I don't understand what you mean about waiting for another operator to be free, free to do what exactly?
<truepurple> ikonia, if you doubt it was 15 minutes, if the system saves that long ago, check it yourself
<ikonia> truepurple: 3 operators explained this to you last time, I genuinly don't want to ban you (which is why I asked you two times) but at the same time I don't want to go through this whole conversation again
<ikonia> that's why I suggested waiting for another operator to perhaps explain it to you again
<ikonia> I'm hopeful someone will be free quickly
<ikonia> (if someone isn't free very shorlty, I will explain it again clearly, I'm not intendeding to leave you in limbo)
<truepurple> ikonia, it was 15 minutes, the proof is in the system, if anyone needs explaining, it is you, I told you last time it was 15 minutes too, back when it was very very easy to check, you just ignored me and repeated infinitely your school teacher like lecture as though the possibility of you being in error was laughable
<truepurple> talking down to me, ignoring me, giving me one sided lectures
<truepurple> and then when you got sick of me trying to talk back, kicking me out with more punishment
<truepurple> And here you are now talking like you want someone else to give me their best impression of a simple robot
<truepurple> That can't comprehend its own BSOD
<ikonia> truepurple: ok - there doesn't appear to be anyone else around, so I'll try to be clear to not cause any confusion, or cause any reason for discussion.
<truepurple> Though I must admit the manners are much better, though then again I can't keep track of who said what back then, but considering many of you sat around and metaphorically noded your head at the farce, I don't exactly feel like I need bother. But I might be blaming you for another persons atrocious manners, it was a very long time ago. I remember someone with bang or something in their name
<ikonia> truepurple: Please, please, when using the ubuntu channels, can you please decide where you think the best channel to ask a question is and then ask it - and wait for a response (especially in quite channels)
<truepurple> ah there it is in the list, bazhan g, I think that was the worst offender
<ikonia> leave it around 15 minutes or so before deciding to try to find another channel that may be a second option
<ikonia> truepurple: is that clear/acceptable ?
<truepurple> What if I ask multiple times?
<truepurple> Do I have to wait 15 minutes from the last time?
<ikonia> it would be nice yes
<ikonia> 15 minutes is a nice average time to give people chance to see your question and respond
<ikonia> !guidelines | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> it's mentioned in this link
<ikonia> (if that helps)
<truepurple> ikonia, I would like you to know that it was 15 minutes before with that issue that happened some months ago
<ikonia> I'm not searching months of logs
<ikonia> I'm just dealing with you here and now to be clear
<truepurple> I could find the time
<ikonia> (so there is no future confusion)
<ikonia> the logs are public, you're welcome to find it if you feel it's that important
<ikonia> I just want to make the guidelines clear and remove the ban so you can use the channel
<ikonia> truepurple: if you're comfortable with the info in the guidelines document and feel you can abide by it, that would be hopefully no more cause for issue
<truepurple> ikonia, the point is, you spoke of previous incidents, and the lot of you like to talk like I am in the habit of behaving badly. So when there is clearly incorrect history being remembered by people, I want that fixed
<ikonia> truepurple: the logs are public, the incidents you have had are recorded in our ban tracking tool,
<truepurple> Also, I would point out that the rule in that link is based on the incorrect statement of each channel having its own specialization.
<ikonia> truepurple: if you're comfortable with the guidelines, I'm happy to remove the ban if you're happy to abide by them
<ikonia> truepurple: I really don't want to get into a discussion with you
<truepurple> I will wait 15 minutes,
<truepurple> But you should, you accused me
<truepurple> The logs ARE public
<ikonia> you're happy with whole content of those guidlines ?
<truepurple> So please check them, and then apologize for your false accusation
<ikonia> truepurple:  I just want to deal with this issue, I really don't want to get into a discussion with you
<ikonia> can we please focus on if you are happy with the guidlines in that document ?
<ikonia> then we can put an end to this
<truepurple> Refusal to address your own fopaw (how ever its spelled) cancels out much of your manner like words
<truepurple> but I will follow your ruling, it's not like I have another choice
<ikonia> truepurple: ok, I'm going to leave this discussion now,
<ikonia> I've tried to be as clear as possible but can't be bothered wasting any more time with your arguments
<truepurple> No, just to apologize
<truepurple> No arguements
<ikonia> good bye
<truepurple> just check the facts and apologize for falsely accusing me is all I ask
<truepurple> Why is that so hard for you?
<ikonia> 1.) we've been through this before with multiple operators so I don't want to do this whole thing again - which is why I didn't want to deal with you in the first place
<truepurple> No, never really been through anything
<ikonia> 2.) I just want to deal with this one issue so you can use the channel, but you just want to argue about everything
<ikonia> I cannot be bothered wasting any more time with you
<truepurple> I was given crap, but noone bothered to listen to me, check facts, or apologize
<ikonia> I am trying to get a resolution quickly so you can use the channel,
<truepurple> You waste alot of time, avoiding something that takes very little time
<ikonia> I'm not avoiding anything - I don't want to get into another drawn out time wasting discussion, I just wanted to resolve this issue/request so you could use the channel again
<truepurple> I dont want to either
<truepurple> I just want you to check facts and apologize for falsely accusing me.
<ikonia> great, so iof you are happy with the rules in the document, I'll remove the ban
<ikonia> I give in
<truepurple> Its in the timestamp, black and white
<ikonia> good bye
<truepurple> No room for interpretation or anything
<truepurple> You guys give me flack about history that never happened, why can't you apologize even once when you clearly got something wrong?
<truepurple> ikonia, So you aren't going to remove the ban because I remain here persisting in asking for a well deserved apology?
<truepurple> Even though I consented to following your ruling?
<truepurple> I would point out that I was willing to do so before, if someone had given me one to follow in the first place.
<elky> So let me get a grasp of this. You cross-posted a question (asked in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-beginners less than 3 minutes apart), then denied asking in multiple channels when told to stop cross-posting?
<truepurple> No elky
<truepurple> I was told I should know not to do it, as I was "warned last time not to", last time that happened it was 15 minutes apart
<elky> Then why did you make it closer, rather than further apart?
<truepurple> And from what I recall, bazhang was the one that was nastiest to me during this whole time, quite some vague lecture I got
<truepurple> elky, Last time, I asked how much time they wanted the times to be apart, I was refused a answer, I was given meaningless shit that was a cross between 'it's obvious', and the question being completely ignored
<truepurple> Considering that I was not given the answer, combined with the great mistreatment I got, plus how I have been punished for much more obscure reasons, I figured it didn't really matter what I did, I would be punished or not regardless on the whims of OPS and their powers
<truepurple> So I decided not to worry about it
<elky> Do you understand why cross-posting is discouraged?
<truepurple> I get it in principle, but in practice its absurd to make a rule against it, but I am fine with following rules anyway
<truepurple> That is not the issue
<elky> then if you understand the principle, why did you make it worse?
<truepurple> Make what worse?
<elky> make the times closer together, so much more likely for the two potential conversations to interfere with each other unknowingly.
<truepurple> If I was going to be punished for having times 15 minutes apart, I could be punished for having them hours apart, or days, or weeks, especially if I go by the crap words I was given last time
<truepurple> and thats BS that conversations would interfere with each other, especially if noones replying in the first place
<elky> that's strawman logic, and isn't going to help anything, certainly not you
<truepurple> If that was the concern, you could have it so that if you get replies in both channels, you just drop one of the conversations
<truepurple> That isn't hard or complicated, not that it makes sense to me that two conversations in two channels would interfere with each other, at worst there is some wasted effort because of duplication
<elky> if two people are telling one person to try things at the same time, then the two sets of instructions may interfere
<truepurple> Again, I am willing to follow the rules, that is not the issue, elky, what are you calling stawman?
<truepurple> elky, if you are not very bright and following two separate lists of instructions at the same time, it would interfere with the fix, but the only one who would suffer from that would be you
<elky> a strawman argument is a thing. it's like where politicians say "we can't possibly do blah because of <insert unlikely thing here>". I think it highly unlikely that hours, days or weeks would encompass single conversations
<truepurple> I know what a strawman argument is
<elky> truepurple, we don't hand out iq tests, we can't prejudge who to prevent tying themselves in knots. we must assume everyone is of equal risk.
<truepurple> But 15 minutes is a long time to wait as it is with no reply before going to another channel, I was punished anyway and given meaningless lectures and insults, but no timelines
<truepurple> elky, if you are trying to prevent someone from doing something that hurts them, you give them advice, not rulings and punishment
<truepurple> OPS are there to protect the channel, not people from themselves
<elky> truepurple, you _were_ asked
<elky> actually, we are here to prevent bad advice, hence protect people from themselves
<truepurple> Asked what?
<elky> truepurple, to stop
<elky> today. twice.
<truepurple> So if I wanted to smash my computer, and spoke of it, you would ban me if I didn't promise not to do it?
<truepurple> elky, twice? There is only one incident
<elky> that's also a strawman argument.
<elky> stopping you from ircing isn't going to stop the mallet. stopping you from using 2 helpers is going to stop you from a. wasting the time of one of them, and b. mixing up instructions
<truepurple> elky, no it isn't. Your statement has no bounds, your powers would be absurd if you could punish people from doing things that might POSSIBLY(or very likely not at all) hurt themselves
<truepurple> Just like being punished for 15 minutes apart cross talk and being given no time ruling back then had no bounds, so it could just as well have been hours or days
<elky> 15 minutes is much different from an hour in terms of conversations. most conversations don't go for an hour. many go for 15 minutes
<truepurple> Its not a false argument that distracts from the real issue, its a real argument with a bit of hyperbole that expresses the boundless nature of the argument
<truepurple> elky, it was 15 minutes of silence from the moment I asked, to not saying another word and asking in ubuntu 15 minutes later
<truepurple> 15 minutes as more then enough time for someone to see my words and respond if there was someone there
<truepurple> Not saying another word, or seeing another word in the channel
<elky> you're getting awfully hung up on "last time", which you haven't pointed to the public logs for, and which I am not going to spend hours digging for
<elky> how about we discuss *this* time?
<truepurple> I mentioned this back then, and I asked how much time is reasonable. So to have ikonia beat me over the head about that back then is absurd, its a false accusation. That false accusation is the real issue here
<truepurple> Persisting in asking for a apology for being falsely accused from ikonia is the reason I have yet to be unbanned from ubuntu, so that is *this* time.
<elky> truepurple, that's not why you're not unbanned yet. you're not unbanned yet because you're dragging this out
<truepurple> Its not the first time a OPS has vaguely falsely accused me, but this time the proof that it is false is so definite and unquestionable
<truepurple> elky, dragging this out=persisting in asking for that apology
<truepurple> elky, there is no other way I am "dragging this out" then that
<elky> i'm confused as to what you're wanting an apology for precisely? For being reminded that this discussion was had before?
<truepurple> But apparently the idea of actually apologizing to me is so repugnant to ikonia that s/he can't see to unban me for a matter semi-unrelated to the apology
<truepurple> elky, for being falsely accused
<elky> falsely accused of what?
<truepurple>  ikonia of cross channeling, of having gone over this before with you guys
<truepurple> The former is debatable, if you call 15 minutes of silence between inquires cross channeling, then maybe you could say that was correct, but I find that laughable and ikonia him/her self said 15 minute spacing was fine
<elky> so you're saying you did not, today, ask in 2 channels 3 minutes apart?
<elky> Someone found logs for me, it was 10 minutes apart last time.
<truepurple> I said, ikonia  accused me of doing this and having gone over it before, 'the previous time'
<elky> You yourself are referring to the last time this was discussed. You want an apology for him referring to the same conversation you've been referring to?
<elky> Or, is it that you want an apology for being uncertain after the last discussion?
<elky> We're sorry that it was ambigious to you last time. Really.
<elky> Now, lets make it clearer this time?
<truepurple> I am referring to the last time this was discussed because ikonia  did
<elky> please read my last 4 lines before continuing.
<truepurple> And when ikonia referred to that last time, it was falsely and insulting to me
<truepurple> "stop cross posting in ubuntu channels, you've been warned/kicked/banned for this in the past"
<elky> you were warned last time, yes?
<truepurple> Warned that anything less then 15 minutes apart was forbidden? No
<truepurple> And I was punished last time when it was 15 minutes apart
<elky> We're sorry that it was ambigious to you last time, then.
<truepurple> So its not like any kind of clear signal was sent
<truepurple> Not just ambiguous, bazhang was downright mean/rude. So it perturbs me deeply to have ikonia refer to that as a previous corrective measure against me
<truepurple> I mean bazhang really tore into my from what I recall, yet avoided saying anything meaningful, and yet still being punished for it now like it was my fault
<elky> Bazhang is very blunt when he discusses things. Many people are. Some people find it rude. If you can tell me any precise "mean" thing he said, I'll have a talk to him about it.
<elky> Now, can we discuss today's issue, please?
<truepurple> elky, I was not given any meaningful instructions on this before, so would it really be asking so much for ikonia to say 'Sorry, my mistake'?
<truepurple> what is there to discuss?
<elky> truepurple, but last time you *were* told that 10 minutes (not 15) was "too soon", yes?
<truepurple> No, I am blunt, bazhang was rude
<truepurple> I am not splitting hairs, bazhang was the opposite of blunt
<truepurple> blunt is getting straight to the heart of things without pretense, bazhang did not do anything like that
<elky> without being pointed to anything specific, all i can do is talk to him with no meaningful input
<truepurple> elky, no time line was given
<elky> truepurple, how can no timeline have been given, 10 minutes was established by the actual events that happened right then
<truepurple> elky, I could go into my emails, find the old emails were I sent out appeals on the matter, the time and date were there, and if the system still holds the material, I could show you the specifics
<truepurple> elky, what established 10 minutes?
<elky> the 10 minutes you're saying you got told off for
<truepurple> elky, it was 15, and the way it was put to me, any amount of *undefined* cross talk was forbidden
<truepurple> So it could have been hours or more from the way it was said
<truepurple> There was alot of "know what you did, we aren't going to talk about this" type stuff, at least that was the most polite part of the "conversation"
<elky> 07:41 < truepurple> Making a start up disk on a usb flash, every 5 minutes or 07:31 < truepurple> Making a start up disk on a usb flash, every 5 minutes or
<elky> that's 10 minutes.
<elky> ANyway, you were told that the 10 minutes was too soon, yes?
<truepurple> No
<elky> You were told that 10 minutes was cross posting?
<truepurple> I was told something like 'no cross talk will be allowed', actually at first it was, you broke some rule, figure out which one, well nearly anyway
<truepurple> it was not put that clearly
<elky> it was possibly asking what you thought you had done. we do that often to see if people know
<truepurple> elky, more like it was treated as though it was obvious, I was repeatedly sent the same stupid links, not just one but several, like a easter egg to find the right one in question
<elky> the guidelines?
<elky> The code of conduct?
<truepurple> for freenode, for ubuntu, for whatever else
<truepurple> there was at least 3 I think
<truepurple> and freenode has no such rules against cross talk
<truepurple> There were other complaints against me from what I recall, not that I would be told, if I was too stupid to see something so obvious, s/he/they would not waste their time explaining it to me, (man, that sounds like a girlfriend)
<elky> it does have other rules though, and we like to make sure people have been given an opportunity to see the documents that make up the terms of service for freenode and our channels before discussions
<elky> (or a boyfriend)
<truepurple> elky, again, it wasn't like that, no explanation was ever given, it wasn't a opportunity, it was a "end of discussion" type thing
<elky> I've already said i'll discuss the bluntness with him. Can we move back to today's issue?
<truepurple> With many of you guys, that's how it feels, all discussions end before they even begin, so any amount of discussion at all is just wasting precious ops time
<elky> TOday you posted 3 minutes apart in 2 channels, yes?
<truepurple> You are the first OPS i have encountered of ubuntus that actually was willing to discuss stuff
<truepurple> Something like that yeah, and I said I would obey the 15 minute ruling, even though I don't agree with it
<elky> (trivia: it's actually Op, short for Operator)
<elky> You said that when?
<truepurple> And saying that was enough for the ban to be lifted
<truepurple> <ikonia> truepurple: if you're comfortable with the guidelines, I'm happy to remove the ban if you're happy to abide by them
<truepurple> <ikonia> truepurple: I really don't want to get into a discussion with you
<truepurple> <truepurple> I will wait 15 minutes,
<truepurple> <truepurple> But you should, you accused me
<truepurple> <truepurple> The logs ARE public
<truepurple> <ikonia> you're happy with whole content of those guidlines ?
<truepurple> <truepurple> So please check them, and then apologize for your false accusation
<truepurple> * bazhang_ is now known as bazhang
<truepurple> <ikonia> truepurple:  I just want to deal with this issue, I really don't want to get into a discussion with you
<truepurple> <ikonia> can we please focus on if you are happy with the guidlines in that document ?
<truepurple> <ikonia> then we can put an end to this
<truepurple> <truepurple> Refusal to address your own fopaw (how ever its spelled) cancels out much of your manner like words
<truepurple> <truepurple> but I will follow your ruling, it's not like I have another choice
<truepurple> I said it multiple times
<elky> (trivia 2: fauxpas, it's a french word)
<truepurple> and ikonia said she would lift the ban, but then did not, because I persisted in my request for the apology
<elky> ikonia is a he.
<elky> i am a she.
<truepurple> I am making a logical assumption on that part
<truepurple> Ok, I just refer to people as female unless I know otherwise
<truepurple> Its easier that way
<truepurple> I tried the / thing before, but I got tired of it
<elky> there's actually invented words for ambiguous gender, but most people don't know them
<elky> she/he/zie. his/her/zir
<truepurple> So that brings us up to current, I want a apology, ikonia is refusing to give it, and apparently not unbanning me because I continue to ask for it
<truepurple> Really? True english words?
<elky> Not really, most people don't know them, they're not in dictionaries
<truepurple> Thats super interesting, but I think your understating how few people would actually know that
<elky> but social justice circles use them a lot for queer/trans/intersex folk
<elky> most people would figure it out by context actually
<elky> they read/sound similiar enough to the male/female versions that many assume typos/ poor english
<elky> but, not widely known as such.
<truepurple> Or get completely thrown by the peculiarity of it.
<truepurple> What about him/her?
<truepurple> zir?
<elky> zir
<elky> used as it/they ze/zir
<truepurple> Her/hers/him/his, two referring to the individual and the other two being possessives, yet using the same term
<elky> anyway, what precisely is ikonia apologising for, though? Saying that a discussion had happened? Assuming that you understood the discussion last time?
<elky> we've established the discussion *happened*
<truepurple> For talking as though I had already done something that clearly broke the rules and I had clearly gotten my instructions as to what to do, and here I was yet doing it again
<truepurple> Please don't see this just in isolation, OPS around here love to talk about the pasts they imagine
<truepurple> er OP
<truepurple> or op
<ikonia> truepurple: I am sorry for assuming you understood that cross-posting was unacceptable bellow 15 minutes
<truepurple> Thankyou, please understand though, it wasn't about you assuming my knowledge, but your implying my repeat offender status like I was someone to repeatedly ignore instructions
<truepurple> elky, may I please speak to you more about the zir stuff in PM?
<truepurple> That assumption/statement reflected negatively upon me like a insult, and was done in a public channel
<truepurple> ikonia,
<elky> truepurple, he understands that it might have seemed like an implication, and that's part of the apology too. Can we move on?
<truepurple> That is fine, I just wanted to be sure that ik understood that part of it, but I am willing to take it like that, even though it does feel only partial
<truepurple> The biggest reason I ask for apologizes is not for the apology itself as much as the recognition of offense to avoid repetition
<truepurple> Also, if history is misremembered, I may suffer for that
<elky> If that's the case, i should beg of you an apology?
<truepurple> how so?
<elky> that was the wrong key, i think :P
<elky> To know you won't repeat it ;)
<truepurple> I did something that offended you?
<elky> to know you won't repeat cross posting now that we've had this discussion
<truepurple> I said I would follow your rules, I would append that by saying I can be forgetful, and may press things if I am feeling that the whole thing is particularly absurd and that I can get away with it, just me being honest.
<truepurple> I mean not right now, distant future from time to time, perhaps, its not a actual plan, just a possibility
<truepurple> But I will give the effort to follow this ruling
<elky> So you apologise for having performed the action of cross-posting between channels less than 15 minutes apart?
<elky> I'm only asking because you use it as logic for us, so surely it works for you as well?
<truepurple> I said I would follow the ruling, but I was not given such a distinct ruling before, so I can't apologize for disobeying a order not given
<elky> i'm not asking you to apologise for not remembering/understanding. I'm asking if you apologise for what you did do today
<truepurple> And note that I say ruling, since the actual rule is very open for interpretation.
<truepurple> You want me to apologize for disobeying a ruling before it was given?
<elky> most rules are. that's why we have courts, not statisticians, making judgements
<truepurple> I know
<elky> well yes. We didn't know you didn't understand, and we've apologised for not knowing
<truepurple> ikonia, accused me of a past that did not happen. If you misremember something, that is your own error, if you intentionally misrepresent the past, that is just dishonest.
<truepurple> Either way, not a valid comparison
<elky> the apology i'm asking for has absolutely nothing to do with last time. i'm speaking as though this is the first time you've come here for cross posting
<elky> do you apologise for having made the mistake, today, of posting in 2 channels very quickly
<truepurple> I know the social edicute(I know I am misspelling this) is to trade apologize, but the weight of common sense seems to favor me.
<truepurple> Anyway, iks was a half apology at best, yet I still accepted it
<elky> His apology was not half, he apologised for what he did. He can't apologise for your feeling.
<truepurple> elky, what should matter most it seems is my promise to try to avoid doing so in the future, if I do so anyway, then a apology from me makes sense
<truepurple> No, he apologized for half of what he did, the part that really didn't matter as much
<elky> it was the exact same thing, just interpreted differently. I'm looking from the outside and making that judgement,  in honesty
<truepurple> He apologized for assuming knowledge on my part, but it was the insulting public accusation of previous misbehavior that I really wanted the apology gfor
<elky> The previous event did happen, he can't apologise that from history. That's not how the world works
<truepurple> I would not be so persistent in asking for a apology if it were simply the assumption of knowledge, I probably wouldn't have bothered to ask for it at all in that case
<truepurple> The event did happen, but not how ikonia implied.
<elky> That's because he misunderstood. He's apologised for having understood the event as he understood it.
<truepurple> You know, the way you chop things up like this, it makes the apology less and less fulfilling for me :(
<topyli> wow
<truepurple> And that is not what the apology was for anyway
<elky> It shoudn't. It should make it mean more because he didn't apologise for things he cannot apologise for.
<topyli> is the actual ban resolved yet? truepurple, are you interested in resolving it if it isn't
<topyli> if not, i don't know what's going on anymore. this is the simplest of bans, taking the longest time ever to resolve
<elky> topyli, I'm waiting to hear if truepurple is sorry for having done the action that was done today, and if zie is, I'm happy to lift the ban.
<truepurple> topyli, I thought it was, but it seems elky wants a return apology for me not obeying a ruling before it was given (a absurd concept to me) when the apology for ik was partial and rather sad to begin with anyway
<elky> truepurple, if I were to tread on your toes, I imagine you'd be wanting an apology despite me not having known your toes were there, yes?
<topyli> ah ok. go on then if that's so entertaining. the logs will still fit in the servers i'm sure
<elky> Think of this as being like that.
<truepurple> ikonia said/implied (implied because it was vague and some inferring is required) that there was already a situation were I did something that clearly broke the rules and was given instructions before, and there I was ignoring them.
<elky> and he apologised for thinking you had understood the rest is implied by that. really. i promise
<truepurple> He referred to a past having happened, if he has no knowledge of the incident, its a false accusation, if he does have knowledge of the incident, it is a false accusation, either way...
<truepurple> So its not just not knowing
<truepurple>  slash/ assuming knowledge on my part, which was all I got an apology for
<elky> you're trying to break metaphysical boundaries of implied logic. This really isn't the place and it's stopping me from feeling confident to unban you
<elky> All I want is you to apologise for having done the specific action of posting the same question in 2 of our channels 3 minutes apart.
<truepurple> elky, ok then, lets put it this way, iks comments had all the hangings and implications of a insult, without the detail, but there was enough detail to know what it was about, if you disagree, that only makes it worse.
<truepurple> If there was not enough detail to know what iks comments were about, yet ik spoke them in such a derogatory way anyway in a public channel, that is cause for a apology
<elky> truepurple, I am very close to giving up on this conversation if you cannot simply apologise for what did factually happen in that timeframe of 3 minutes earlier today. I will not lift the ban unless you do
<truepurple> Actually, it feels like you want a apology from me, just as a way to say the apology from Ik was unnecessary in the first place. Or in other words, elky, it seems like you are actively trying to erase his apology
<truepurple> I promised multiple times to try and obey the ruling, to expect a apology from me for obeying a ruling before it was given is beyond absurd, can you not see that?
<truepurple> The apology was for assuming knowledge on my part, yet you want a apology for not knowing or something.
<elky> No, I want an apology for the specific action of crossposting. The same as I'd trod on toes that I was not aware of.
<elky> same as if*
<truepurple> If I step on toes, I hurt someone, noone got hurt by my cross posting, noone had responded in the other channel
<truepurple> Also. it is reasonable to watch out for peoples feet, after how I was treated, I find it unreasonable for me to worry about some open ended cross channel thing.
<truepurple> Now that i have the ruling, it is reasonable
<truepurple> (the respecting the ruling, not so much the ruling)
<truepurple> elky,
<elky> The ban won't be lifted until you apologise for cross posting. You yourself said an apology is recognition that the same thing shouldn't be repeated.
<elky> I don't how a bodycount should matter whether or not recognition is valid.
<elky> It is not unreasonable to expect of you the same standard of recognition as you uphold on others.
<elky> Your aversion from the recognising is what is troubling me.
<truepurple> The promise that I would respect the ruling lets you know it wont be repeated, the apology implies my committing a moral wrong I don't believe I did.
<truepurple> What Ik did was emotional hurt, the same can not be said for disobeying a ruling before given
<elky> No, an apology is a commitment to not do the same thing in the future. You yourself said as much.
<elky> I want your committment in the same currency as you wanted ours.
<truepurple> My commitment to not do it in the future, is my commitment to not do it in the future, if the apology implies nothing more, its at best redundant, in case, why do you persist in asking for it?
<elky> Because your promise to follow the rules was accompanied by saying you forget things. On the same line, even.
<truepurple> I can apologize to myself for my honesty with you, I shall avoid such blunt honesty in the future, but if I do, the apology will mean even less
<elky> How about a compromise then. If you apologise in that other channel you're currently occupying, it won't be on the logs, but I will have seen it and would be assured by it.
<truepurple> which channel? and all the channels are logged
<elky> No, -irc-council is not logged
<truepurple> Why do you want this apology, you think a apology is better assurance then a promise of not doing it? That makes no sense, and implies that all the stuff I suspected before, about it being to erase iks promise and stuff is true.
<elky> Because i would like assurance in the same currency as you got your assurance from us. That way I can feel confident to unban you.
<truepurple> Just saying that reduced the apology
<truepurple> Everything you have said since suggests that what I want the apology for, isn't real.
<truepurple> And you want a apology from me, it seems, to further say it was stupid of me to want it from Ik.
<elky> What did you want the apology for, if not assurance of endeavour to not repeat the mistake?
<truepurple> I wanted acknowledgement that wrong was done in the first place, to recognize that it happened is what helps prevent it from happening in the future.
<truepurple> I am willing to admit I asked about something in one channel, then 3 or so minutes latter asked in another.
<elky> Mt everest was the tallest mountain before it was discovered. Cross posting was wrong before you discovered it to be so.
<elky> Ok. Lets work with that. Do you regret having done that thing you just described?
<truepurple> Regret goes to guilt, you think it was even slightly immoral or otherwise "wrong" of me to disobey a order BEFORE it was given?
<elky> This isn't about orders at all.
<truepurple> And the action itself, I feel no guilt for, as OP you try and compel actions, but to expect to compel peoples hearts to feel guilt about disobeying a rule is a bit much
<elky> I'm not wanting you to apologise for disobeying. I'm asking if you are willing to regret what you actually did.
<truepurple> What is it about? My issue was being insulted and shamed in a public channel, what is yours?
<truepurple> That doesn't even make sense
<truepurple> Insulted and shamed, in a false bases
<elky> The issue now is that you're maintaining that you did nothing wrong.
<truepurple> It isn't wrong till I am disobeying, and it isn't disobeying till I get instructions (that aren't absurdly vague and open ended and covered with mistreatment) not to do it
<elky> That attitude is a risk we cannot take in a busy channel.
<truepurple> What attitude? What part of that logic do you disagree with?
<elky> The part where everything is ok until specifically and explicitly denounced.
<truepurple> I didn't say everything
<truepurple> But let me ask you this, if something doesn't hurt anyone, and you aren't disobeying rulings etc. is it wrong?
<elky> Yes. Illegal drug use is a typical example of a victimless crime.
<truepurple> If you walked into the post office, and there was a rule against wearing shoes in the post office, should you apologize for wearing shoes in the post office before you were told not to and took them off?
<truepurple> Posting in two different channels is in no way comparable in degree or any other way to illegal drugs... of all the absurd things you could have said...
<truepurple> Let me point out that illegal drugs DO hurt people, and this is no secret
<elky> yes, you should apologise. And i'd hope so if you ever enter a muslim temple with shoes, for example.
<truepurple> Where as posting in another channel after 3 minutes of silence hurts noone
<elky> Most illegal drugs used as intended are actually medications
<truepurple> elky, so you would apologize for wearing shoes in the post office before you were told it was against the rules?
<elky> Yes, absolutely.
<elky> The same as I apologise when I push my commits to the wrong branch because I didn't know otherwise.
<truepurple> Yeah, that is what alot of the pot users would say.
<truepurple> elky, your definition of apology dilutes its meaning considerably, if I could get a full apology from ikonia, I will give the apology you want
<truepurple> Otherwise it makes iks apology just too weak and half hearted
<elky> ikonia has gone for the day unfortunately
<elky> So it's up to you if you want this ban lifted.
<truepurple> The things you say you want that apology for, are accomplished by my promise, that the promise is not accepted can only mean you want more from the apology then what you are admitting to
<truepurple> The promise, and my acknowledgement of the event.
<truepurple> Anyway, if you really want something off the record, it would be in PM, not IRC council channel
<elky> I can however apologise for myself that I was unaware that discussions here previously had insulted you and did not leave you with sufficient understanding. I apologise that your dealings with bazhang were unhelpful and unkind and that I didn't notice.
<truepurple> But the point is to recognize that it did happen
<truepurple> so it doesn't happen again
<elky> Yes. I apologised that those things happened.
<truepurple> I recognize that I talked in two different channels, so that is not a reason for the apology you want
<truepurple> but you didn't do them
<elky> I can apologise for not knowing.
<elky> The same as you can.
<truepurple> But its not about not knowing, its about being thoughtless and doing something that could clearly hurt someone at best.
<truepurple> That is what ik did
<truepurple> Apology implies hurt, how did I hurt you, how did I hurt Ik, how did I hurt anyone?
<truepurple> At worst I annoy with my persistence in the matter
<elky> You're hurting me right now by not offering me the assurance I need to lift your ban.
<truepurple> Your really reaching there with your effort to reflect my words back on me
<elky> You annoyed people with the cross posting.
<truepurple> I did not insult you in a public channel
<truepurple> Only those who worry about things that don't really matter
<elky> You compared me to marijuana users.
<truepurple> Ik and a few other OPS were bothered, I bet I can safely say noone else was
<elky> I find that quite insulting considering I'm a victim of violence from a drug addict
<truepurple> Most others don't even know it happened
<truepurple> I did not compare you to a marijauna user, YOU brought up illegal drugs
<truepurple> And even after that, I did not do anything like that
<truepurple> I questioned the concept of illegal drugs for "medicinal use", when you brought it up, I did not compare you to anything
<elky> I don't see why me mentioning illegal drugs requires you to say that something I said is what drug users say
<elky> oh, you don't know the history of heroin, cocaine, etc?
<elky> It's quite interesting.
<truepurple> Not entirely, no, what did I say that was anything like that in your opinion?
<truepurple> What are you speaking of?
<elky> <truepurple> Yeah, that is what alot of the pot users would say.
<truepurple> medicinal use is, a excuse, I have seen plenty of stories on the news showing lots of evidence showing lots of them make up fake or exaggerated medical needs to really use it for recreation. But to say I was calling you a pot user by that is more then stretching things
<elky> truepurple, heroin and cocaine were legit medicines in the 20s/30s, for things unrelated to what they're used for now
<truepurple> What of it?
<truepurple> Coa cola use to have cocain in it
<elky> yup, to make it addictive
<truepurple> So not even a medicine
<truepurple> Well I am sure they would say, like tobacoo companies do, "its for the taste"
<truepurple> I mean, would say back then
<truepurple> And the point of that is?
<popey> BONG! Congratulations! You've made it to 3 hours of near-pointless drivel! You win a prize!
<knome> popey, "bong" ?:P
<truepurple> The Internets?!
<Myrtti> can we fast forward to the part where everyone is sorry, wipe their eyes and noses and move on?
<bazhang> popey, heh
<popey> Now, I don't know about anyone else, but this is a massive waste of everyones time. Please stop.
<truepurple> I think that is meant to be a oriental cymbal sound
<truepurple> One of those mammoth ones
<knome> agreed with popey.
<truepurple> Fine, I agreed to follow the ruling i was given, please unban me!
<popey> truepurple: You can't drag me into a rabbit-warren conversation about what style of gong or cymbal it may or may not have been!
<truepurple> gong, that was the word I was looking for
<truepurple> rabbit-warren?
<popey> Stop.
<truepurple> ?
<popey> Stop trying to divert the already lengthy conversation about a trivial misdemeanour into some other direction.
<truepurple> ah
<elky> truepurple, you've been told explicitly the criteria for the unban.
<elky> It's one we expect of everyone who has, as popey put it, "a trivial misdemeanour"
<elky> And that is an apology.
<elky> We are not asking anything exceptional, but you sure have used an exceptional amount of time and effort here.
<truepurple> Your demand is beyond unreasonable, you might as well (hyperbole for demonstration of absurdness) demand I say I like cake, or hate carrots, or promise to make my bed in a certain way
<popey> I'd recommend you leave the channel and come back when you're in a less time-wastey mood then truepurple
<truepurple> In some ways it is worse
<truepurple> I don't want to waste time, I just want my ban to be lifted without absurd conditions
<truepurple> And I am too persistent, especially when I feel I am being wronged, and lose track of time, especially as beyond the unreasonable demand and inability to see my main point, elky is enjoyable to talk to
<popey> You don't want to waste time yet you're prepared to argue the toss for THREE HOURS about crossposting between two ubuntu channels. I honestly wish I had three hours to waste on this utter pointlessness, I really do.
<elky> popey, and zie has been apologised to no less than 4 times.
<elky> and still can't fathom apologising for what started all this.
<truepurple> I didn't understand that exactly
<popey> As I said, if you don't plan to simply apologise and move on then I'd suggest you leave.
<elky> truepurple, do you understand that 3 hours is a long time to "persist" something at the expense of someone else's time?
<truepurple> I will put it in simple terms- I will do your absurd apology if I get a full apology from Ik, which means another time, or you could choose to not be unreasonable and accept my promise to follow your ruling and acknowledgement that I did talk in two different channels
<truepurple> elky, um, if you wanted to do something else, you would do it, otherwise we waste each others time equally with noone more at blame
<popey> I'll take that as a 'no'. Please leave.
<truepurple> elky, I want to ask you a couple questions about the zie thing, may I please PM you about it?
<elky> After this? No.
<truepurple> Fine
<elky> If you apologise, yes.
<elky> now i'm goign to tend to nature for a few minutes
<truepurple> I don't get it, how can you be so reasonable on somethings and totally illogical and unreasoning on another, I give up. I will just have to come back latter and hope its resolved eventually some day
<Ignacio> Hola!
<elky> ?
<Ignacio> Disculpa me equivoque de canal era #ubuntu-es
<Ignacio> Disculpen
<Ignacio> elky: Excuse me!
<elky> Ignacio, spanish operators can be found in #ubuntu-irc :)
<Ignacio> elki:Bye!
<jpds> How polite.
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest45991)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Guest45991)
<elky> jpds, didn't even join -es
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (ucenik05 still spamming)
<webnet> hello?
<oCean> yeah webnet, hi
<webnet> ok what is wrong with lmgtfy? yeah its sorta a bazinga, but it teaches people to google things before asking
<webnet> i wouldnt use it unless the answer could be easily found in the first result of a google search
<oCean> RaTTuS|BIG: yes, how can we help you?
<RaTTuS|BIG> sorry - random join ... I'll be gone
<oCean> webnet: it's like telling someone to RTFM, it's just as rude.
<oCean> just because you do know how to use google, it does not mean that others do
<oCean> so, in general, referring to google is not acceptable in our channels
<oCean> lmgtfy is even worse, that's just plain rude
<webnet> i know but in this case it was as simple as typing i686 or 64-bit into the finder. nothing complex.
<webnet> my apologies. i didnt mean to be rude
<oCean> it's not about the complexity of the search
<webnet> i just get a little irritated when people cant google 1 word in the finder.
<oCean> True, I recognize that
<oCean> And we should try and educate others, but please just don't use the lmgtfy service for that
<webnet> i could understand if you were trying to google something like how to run a vnc session on a remote vps running ubuntu 10.10
<webnet> ok. i wont anymore
<oCean> thanks
<webnet> apologies about that. i didnt realize it came off so rude.
<oCean> no problem, thanks for popping in here
<webnet> :)
<webnet> thx for letting me know about that. and i wont do it in the future
<webnet> sorry abt that
<oCean> Great. Enjoy #ubuntu :)
<webnet> :)
 * popey pins a badge on oCean 
 * oCean shows off his shiny new badge to everyone
<pangolin> you blinded popey with the shiny
<h00k> oh hi
<funkyHat> lh00k who it is!
<h00k> 13:17 ::: netjoin/#ubuntu masturbator (~ubuntu@p5DC16E8D.dip.t-dialin.net)
<h00k> :(
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-17
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> travis-18, what can we do for you today
<travis-18> can you tell me how to turn ident on for irc clients
<bazhang> which client
<travis-18> kvirc
<pangolin> install oident, this was a great question for #ubuntu
<travis-18> ubuntu sent me here
<bazhang> also #kvirc
<travis-18> ok  also i had an onjoin dcc when i went in ubuntu
<pangolin> who was the message from?
<travis-18> gamespot.com
<travis-18> something called cyberdemon.gif
<pangolin> which user sent it?
<travis-18> the file transfer thing didnt give a user just the http for the domain
<pangolin> kvirc doesn't tell you what user sent the dcc request?
<travis-18> omg i was bombarded with files
<travis-18> all http sourced
<pangolin> I recommend auto ignoring dcc send request. nothing much we can do....
<pangolin> were we supposed to guess who sent the dcc?
<bazhang> loldongs_
<ubottu> In ubottu, escott said: %C4 this is something%C
<bazhang> * [Madkiss] (~madkiss@madkiss.org): Martin Loschwitz  the freenode staff member ?
<pangolin> apparently
<popey> bazhang: ex-freenode-staff
<popey> ~madkiss@freenode/staff-emeritus/madkiss
<bazhang> popey, ok
<bazhang> quite the attitude on him though
<popey> indeed
<oCean> had a discussion in here with him, last week I think
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> never mentioned the ex part
<popey> it was carefully worded
<popey> 18:00 < Madkiss> I've been Freenode staff for more than four years
<bazhang> "I'm freenode staff of four years!!!111"
<popey> Just like I've been in the womb for 9 months
<popey> ok, it was 39 years ago.
<bazhang> 29!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from doritoDan)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Sirijus)
<HiDeHo> hi all i have a long standing ban i woudl like to chat about if at all possable
<oCean> Hello HiDeHo
<oCean> I'm somewhat busy atm, and I don't think I am familiar with your ban. Can you elaborate a bit?
<HiDeHo> oCean: its been to long since i was banned i dont know much about it sorry
<HiDeHo> i cant remember now
<HiDeHo> but i think i might have done or said something i should not
<oCean> Hang on, I can search the logs, let's see what pops up
<oCean> Apparently, this current ban is not your first. And from the context in the bantracker I don't feel comfortable removing it.
<oCean> If you're really ready to solve this, I suggest you come back at a later point in time, to see if the OP that set the ban(s) is available to discuss this
<oCean> HiDeHo: do you have anything to add at this point?
<oCean> HiDeHo: if there's nothing more to discuss right now, please /part this channel since there is a no-idling policy here
<oCean> * ubuntunoob (~troll@autodns-212-219-225-239.staffs.ac.uk) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> KingOfTrolls
<bazhang> no *way* that is a troll
<oCean> wanna bet?
<bazhang> he left!
<oCean> you win!
<dax> huh, I thought he said he got done for the semester. I wonder why he's still on-campus.
<pangolin> family probably doesn't want him
<oCean> haha
<oCean> sent him back
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-18
<mazda01> good morning
<oCean> hello mazda01
<mazda01> hello
<oCean> I've seen what happend in #ubuntu, how can I help you?
<mazda01> I have a problem
<mazda01> ikonia banned me for what I feel was uneccessary short small comments I made
<oCean> As ikonia is helping others in #ubuntu, I'm available to discuss this
<oCean> ok
<mazda01> im listening and really frustrated BUT will try to remain calm
<oCean> I don't think it's useful to start a discussion if you're feeling really frustrated now
<mazda01> i understand
<mazda01> i will refrain from stating my current emotion then
<oCean> Do you understand that the #ubuntu channel is a very high-traffic channel?
<oCean> And that we (the ops) have to point many, many users on their offtopic conversations?
<mazda01> i do understand. i am sorry. I wasn't sure how to say what I wanted to say privately
<oCean> mazda01: well, even when you want to talk to someone in private, it's polite to ask them first
<oCean> "hey oCean, can I pm you?"
<oCean> mazda01: are you still there?
<mazda01> ah, ok. i am not new to IRC but am new to getting into a heated discussion and I admit, I may have handled inaproprietely but feel a ban from a channel that I have contributed to over 5 years is a bit much imo
<oCean> You have been in #u for 5 years?
<mazda01> yes
<oCean> So you KNOW how strict we are with offtopic conversation there?
<mazda01> oCean, no, i have to admit I hadn't been in IRC #ubuntu for a couple years and back then some comments offtopic were not bannable that I was aware of
<oCean> first of all, there is no karma. Even if you had been active for the last 2, 3 or 5 years, you get the same treatment as anyone else
<oCean> second, this brings us to the reason of your ban
<mazda01> ok, listening.
<oCean> we DON'T alow talkback like this "ikonia, LOL, you're right. YOU HAVE. take care bud, im know what's going on. im not stupid despite what you THINK  you know about me"
<oCean> and especially threats like "ikonia, federal charges can be sought if I wanted to pursue this. last comment. you have nice day"
<oCean> I have no clue why you would bring up "fedral charges"!?
<mazda01> because i Have proof of logs in my server for a possible SSH attack at the eact moment ikonia and I got heated in offtopic
<mazda01> i admit, i may have jumped the gun but as I said, i wasn't sure how to PM him and I may have been very heated and didn't use the proper channels to express my accusation. I apologize sincerely for that
<oCean> wait, are you saying that you suspect us/ikonia of doing that?
<mazda01> yes I am
<mazda01> suspecting, not saying he did or didn't, I suspect
<mazda01> http://pastebin.com/NpY1TMJZ
<mazda01> there's my ssh log.
<mazda01> i am not sure if he lives in dallas or france BUT i can find out if you OPS tell me
<oCean> Dec 11th?
<mazda01> scroll down please
<mazda01> there is the whole proxy thing IF he used one, i know that.
<mazda01> IF he didn't use a proxy I have his domain/ip showing proof
<mazda01> before this gets outta hand, is there some other process for handling this?
<mazda01> some legal thing I should pursue? or at a minimum investigate with a lawyer?
<oCean> Well, I think you jumped the conclusion there, probably because you were heated as you say
 * mneptok blinks
<mazda01> so you can't confirm or deny that ikonia is from france or dallas?
<mazda01> who can?
<oCean> If you still think that we/ikonia have anything to do with a certain "ssh attack" I don't think it's wise to let you in the channel
<mazda01> i agree with your initial statement
<oCean> mazda01: yes, ikonia confirmed that none of the ips shown are his
<mazda01> BUT ask that you reconsider letting me back in ubuntu channel
<mazda01> i am dannyboy79 on ubuntuforums.org and provide support to many people
<oCean> mazda01: but I have to say, your machine is under some sort of attack
<mazda01> over the last 5 years
<oCean> for days now
<mazda01> it constantly is. LOL  i paid someone to ensure my webserver and ssh server were locked down to military standards
<mazda01> im not worried
<oCean> If you feel the need to escalate this, we have an appeals process in place.
<mazda01> ok, so now we know it wasn't ikonia and I apologize for publically saying the things I did
<oCean> But for now I would say, take a brake for a couple of hours, to calm down
<mazda01> and this is merely based on him saying neither IP is his, no other fact correct?
<oCean> After that, when you return we can lift the ban and continue
<mazda01> do you know his IP?
<oCean> mazda01: correct
<mazda01> im calm
<oCean> mazda01: no, I trust him
<mazda01> so you don't know his IP and you don't know where he lives?
<oCean> mazda01: I don't care, if he (or any other op) say no, then I believe them
<mazda01> so, we're using the "word" of an OP?
<mazda01> fair enough
<oCean> sorry?
<oCean> OP = channel operator
<oCean> oh
<mazda01> yes, i know what an OP is
<oCean> I understand what you meant
<oCean> sorry
<mazda01> as I said, i've been around 5 years on ubuntu.
<oCean> Yes, they give me their word, I trust them
<mazda01> IRC channel and ubuntuforums.org
<oCean> mazda01: as I said, there's no karma. 3 days or 3 years
<oCean> Please, take a couple of hours off. I think we can solve it when you come back
<oCean> if not..
<oCean> !appeals > mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01, please see my private message
<mazda01> so you're going to uphold his decision to ban me solely because he "says" neither IP is his OR the fact that I publically went offtopic and threatened him?
<oCean> mazda01: I think your suspicion is silly since you have been under attack for days
<mazda01> which one is it please?
<oCean> the threat warranted te kick/ban
<mazda01> granted, it may be. BUT we don't know FOR SURE. and I apologize "for screaming" but I am trying to empahisize what I feel is unjust
<oCean> Don't know what for sure?
<mazda01> can you see my position?
<mazda01> we don't know ikonia's IP for certain?
<mazda01> this could all be solved here and now without further escalation IF he tells me his IP and it's provable
<oCean> That does not matter at all
<oCean> If you want to pursue this, I recommend to contact the IRC Council as described in the !appeals process
<mazda01> ok, so for now I remain banned?
<mneptok> mazda01: i get an average of ~100 attempts per day, every day, to break into my *home* server. it's nothing new.
<mazda01> mneptok, and i know that
<mazda01> mneptok, lol, i do to
<mazda01> please explain to me what the harm is in ikonia proving his IP?
<mneptok> mazda01: OK, so i ask you with aboslutlely no malice ....
<oCean> mazda01: yes, your ban will be in place for at least the next 6 hours. Take a brake, and let's resolve this after hat
<mazda01> oCean, you got it. 6 hours isn't too bad.
<mneptok> you think you're going to get traction with a lawyer or a court system over a single IPs attempt to break-in? when it happens millions of times every day?
<mazda01> mneptok, yes
<mneptok> mazda01: best of luck with that, really.
<oCean> mazda01: fine, we'll continue then.
<mazda01> mneptok, i will escalate it to the most expenseive lawyer in exsistance
<mazda01> oCean, ok, thank you all for your time. everytying is logged and documented
<mazda01> thank you again, you guys have a nice day and we'll see you in the appeals process possibly
<mazda01> I must add one last thing, is that ok?
<oCean> sure
<oCean> also, the logs are publicly available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/18/%23ubuntu-ops.txt (cycled once an hour)
<mazda01> i will do everything in my power to find out the truth and the truth will be known by all! I have been an ubuntu user for 5+ years and love ubuntu and to get banned from something i cherish and love hurts deep down inside. I pray that it was NOT ikonia and that I accidentlly went off half cocked and if so, I aplogize to the utmost
<mazda01> BUT the truth will prevail
<mazda01> nnuff said. i got stuff to do and 6 hours is nothing. Thank you for your ears. you guys are doing a graet job
<mazda01> Ubuntu rocks!
<mneptok> mazda01: just sayin' ... if you hold off on "doing everything in my power" with "the most expensive lawyer in exisistence" then there will be less to apologize for later.
<mazda01> mneptok, im not worried about apologizing to people i don't know. I am wworried about not being able to access ubuntu on IRC so I will think heavy before I pull any triggers
<mneptok> mazda01: i'll leave you with tis thought. the *worst* part of being on the Ubuntu IRC Ops Team is the fact that suddenly you have to take IRC very, VERY seriously.
<mazda01> mneptok, money is no object for me or the company that I will have back me
<mazda01> mneptok, i agree
<mazda01> mneptok, "attempting to hack" someones machine is a serious deal in USA
<mneptok> mazda01: you're *choosing* to make this all deadly serious.
<mazda01> mneptok, you don't think being hacked is serious?
<mneptok> mazda01: it *can be* a serious deal. but it is not if you choose to allow such small things to pass.
<mazda01> mneptok, i have company critical data in my internal network. why do you tihkn i paid tons of money to ensure it was locked down per military standards?
<mneptok> mazda01: may i anseer honestly?
<mazda01> yes
<mneptok> *answer
<mneptok> i don't care.
<mazda01> ok
<mazda01> and you don't have to care.
<mneptok> it's Sunday. the sun is rising. my wife is lying in bed.
<mazda01> no one carews as I am finding out.
<mneptok> i awoke with food in my pantry, a place to sleep, a roof.
<mneptok> i'm a pretty happy guy.
<mazda01> mneptok, i am happy for you
<mazda01> why does it seem to me then that "no one cares"
<mneptok> of course, if i chose to read my server's denyhosts reports that would change. but WHY would i WANT that change?
<mazda01> mneptok, why? because say you were on IRC and got in a heated "discussion" with someone. you thought to yourself, hmmm, this guys knows his stuff, he may just make some stupid miastake and try to hack me, I better watch the logs
<mneptok> you are seeking out and creating disharmony and conflict. that rarely ends well, IME. karma is a stern hand on life's tiller.
<mneptok> mazda01: why watch the logs?
<mazda01> karma has brought to where i am today, successfully hired as a MS SBS system admin all without any eduation
<mazda01> karma has been good to me lately so I fully believe in a higher power and karma
<mazda01> mneptok, i told you why already.
<oCean> mazda01: have you ever considered using a cloak when using the IRC network?
<mazda01> my goal is NOT to create conflict or disharmony. my goal is to have access to ubuntu channel
 * mneptok tootles off to make coffee
<mneptok> mazda01: i would suggest that accusations against ops and threats of legal repercussions are hardly in the spirit of Ubuntu
<mazda01> oCean, may I ask why we're even going into that conversation. why even ask me that stuff? I am attempting to remaain as calm as possible and speak as a professional and an adult
<mazda01> mneptok, i agree, and if it's a false acusation then I will eat my words
<mazda01> i will be permanently banned from ubuntu
<mazda01> and I undersatnd that
<oCean> mazda01: it is merely a suggestion, that's all. I mean, you paid good money to secure your server, but without a cloak you still are showing your ip to everyone
<mazda01> i made a mistake by publically acccusing an OP of something and I will deal with the consequences but I will lay down for anyone.
<mazda01> oCean, because I am confident that it's secure, I don't care who see my IP
<oCean> mazda01: i really did not say that to upset you. Lots of irc users are using cloaks
<oCean> mazda01: ok, fine.
<mazda01> if a security professional tells me im locked down, then i trust him
<mazda01> this is getting real, real fast. i am going to take that 6 hour break that you suggested.
<mazda01> thank you for listening and being professional
<mneptok> mazda01: was the softlayer.com address one of the ones causing you concern?
<mazda01> the times are going to be after ikonia felt frustrated by my araogance. this is my opinion
<mazda01> which, you'll be abel to see I was not arogant
<mneptok> because FYI, i have the same IP in my denyhosts report from yesterday
<mneptok> so if ikonia is trying to hack you, he's also trying to hack me.
<mneptok>    174.36.4.83 (174.36.4.83-static.reverse.softlayer.com): 2 times
<mneptok>       sysgames: 2 times
<mazda01> mneptok, ok, then lets forget that one
<mazda01> 8:07 am CST time, 217.119.188.202 tried to BREAK IN
<mazda01> whois says that IP originates in FRANCE
<mazda01> IF ikonia lives anywhere near FRANCE, it's possible this is going to end badly
<mazda01> OR, if he was smart, he used a proxy
<popey> mazda01: Stop making baseless accusations.
<mazda01> popey, ok, i aplogize
<popey> This isn't going to get you anywhere.
<mneptok> mazda01: i'm just saying that you *hired* someone to do security for you. so you're not an expert (and neither am i). but you're betting your reputation in the Ubuntu community on security issues you do not understand. i wouldn't do that.
<mazda01> BUT you OP's have to look at it from my POV
<mazda01> mneptok, there's no relevance to your comment regarding our current situation of me being banned
<popey> mazda01: is your point of view the point of view of someone who doesn't quite understand that attacks like this go on all day and night, and are almost all scripted, passing through compromised hosts?
<mazda01> popey, NO, i know that
<popey> right, so stop singling out someone you have a personal beef with and get over it
<mazda01> OP's you guys have been more then fair with me. i appreciate that.
<mneptok> mazda01: i do look at it from your POV. and if it were me, and i saw someone trying to break into a server i had paid thousands to get secured to military standards, my POV would be "good luck, cracker jerkface. i'm going downstairs for some PS3 time."
<mazda01> popey, i do not have a beef with him. never did
<popey> mazda01: stop making accusations then
<mazda01> popey, i will
<mazda01> IF all pans out
<popey> no, not if
<mazda01> lol
<mazda01> ok
<mazda01> you're right
<popey> you're continuing with your accusations
<mazda01> i am in the OP channel to resolve an issue.
<mazda01> is this the correc tlocation?
<mneptok> it is
<mazda01> mneptok, ok, again, I apologize for publically accusing ikonia for "attempting to hack" into my internal network. May I now be unbaned from #ubuntu?
<mneptok> i think oCean and you had a great idea in talking about this later. popey and i are just trying to get you to the point other ops will *want* to deal with you.
<mazda01> I apologize for commenting offtopic in #ubuntu
<mneptok> mazda01: no, you may not. because i really see no change to the underlying attitude that caused the problem in the first place
<mazda01> mneptok, ok, fair enough
<mneptok> thank you for understanding
<mazda01> mneptok, I will see you guys in 6 hours. I look forward to discussing it then
<mneptok> perfect.
<mazda01> OR will my ban just be dropped after 6 hours?
<mneptok> no bans expire automagically.
<mazda01> ok, now I have that fact staright. thakn you for clarifying
<mazda01> goodbye
<mneptok> OK, i really, REALLY need coffee now.
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu *!*@cpe-173-89-62-76.wi.res.rr.com threatened ikonia with legal action, because suspecting him to be attacking his machine. After conversation in -ops, agreed to take 6hr break to calm down.
<oCean> ubottu: hello?
<ubottu> oCean: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu mazda01 threatened ikonia with legal action, because suspecting him to be attacking his machine After conversation in -ops, agreed to take 6hr break to calm down
<oCean> uh
<oCean> @whoami
<oCean> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oCean> @whoami
<ubottu> oCean
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu *!*@cpe-173-89-62-76.wi.res.rr.com threatened ikonia with legal action, because suspecting him to be attacking his machine. After conversation in -ops, agreed to take 6hr break to calm down.
<ubottu> Error: Can not create a mark for '*!*@cpe-173-89-62-76.wi.res.rr.com'
<oCean> you silly bot!
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu mazda01 threatened ikonia with legal action, because suspecting him to be attacking his machine After conversation in -ops, agreed to take 6hr break to calm down
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * oCean sighs
<Tm_T> (:
<oCean> hey
<Sidewinder1> Just so that you guys/gals, know, I don't think that mazda01, is necessarily a "bad-guy" , I just think he had an issue with ikonia, And, kinda' jumped off, where he shouldn't have..
<oCean> Noted.
<Sidewinder1> I know, oCean, you went on with 'im, almost forever, (I wouldn't  have had the patience).. But, I just, kinda', wanted to let you know..
<oCean> I take he'll be more reasonable when he's back.
<Sidewinder1> Perhaps, when he comes back, he'll mend his ways... And I'll be more than willing to explain to him...  I know, my typing stinks; even with the new keyboard, that Santa, delivered eatly..
<Sidewinder1> Parting, now.. :-)
<Myrtti> got to love the commentary
<mazda01> Howdy
<ikonia> hello mazda01
<mazda01> is either mneptok or the other guuy around?
<mazda01> hello ikonia
<ikonia> I don't believe mneptok or oCean are active at this time, but I could be wrong
<mazda01> so whats the next step? I am not sure if they had informed you that I am truly sorry for publically threatening
<mazda01> you
<ikonia> I saw the conversation
<mazda01> and going offtopic within ubuntu
<ikonia> it's not a problem.
<mazda01> i'd like to be able to help users with ubuntu. is there a way to get unbanned or should I go through the appeal process?
<ikonia> I'm happy to unban you as you seemed to have grasped the issue
<ikonia> mazda01: I've removed the ban forward in #ubuntu now, so if you leave this channel and try to join you should be able to use the channel
<mazda01> sounds good, thank you. take care
<ikonia> bye
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-10
<phunyguy_t430s> is it ever OK to tell someone to Google something?
<elky> phunyguy_t430s, asking for absolutes without providing context is a bit misleading.
<elky> there are times. i can't say if your example is one of those.
<phunyguy_t430s> someone is asking about initscripts in #ubuntu, and they were told to google it.
<elky> I usually tell people what i googled for, and the post i selected, which not only gives them one example, but the tools to find other posts if the one i chose wasn't good enough
<phunyguy_t430s> "I'm not about to explain how to write an init script here" they said.
<elky> phunyguy_t430s, explain that they should not use "google it" as a stand-in for "i don't know."
 * elky returns to doing work
<phunyguy_t430s> thanks.
 * phunyguy_t430s parts
<Flannel> Although,
<Flannel> meh.
<elky> ?
<Flannel> Well, creating an init script from scratch isn't exactly ontopic either.
<Flannel> elky: Also, look at what you've done in #u :P
<elky> le sigh
<Hwkiller> Can someone explain to me why telling a user to go google a word they hadn't previously googled is harsh?
<jrib> well giving new info to point where to google isn't bad imho
<jrib> Hwkiller: depends on context
<Hwkiller> The guy was wondering how to make a daemon execute on startup. I asked him "why not use an initscript? that's what they are for." He said "go on.." I told him to go google it.
<Flannel> Hwkiller: Hi.  In general "go google it" isn't an appropriate response to a support question.  In this particular case, I think the policy of "there are no absolutes" may be more relevant.
<Hwkiller> it wasn't harsh, it's just that he hadn't heard of that before, and 2) explaining how to write an init script is way too expansive for IRC support
<Flannel> Hwkiller: We're not arguing.  I think phunyguy_t430s just got a little overeager to interpret the guidelines.
<Hwkiller> Ok... good to know
<jrib> Hwkiller: ideally, you'd point to the relevant documentation or a specific search result.  But giving specific terms if a factoid isn't handy and you can't/aren't willing to explain the details is okay imo
<Hwkiller> sorry for coming off as defensive, I was just about be a little weirded out if phunyguy was right
<jrib> he's closer to a solution anyway. And sometimes I'll do the same, and just urge them to ask if they aren't sure about something
<Flannel> Hwkiller: No worries.
<Hwkiller> alright, g'day
<elky> It's kinda like walking into a library for the first time to ask for a book on a topic, and being told the book is "on the shelf" and having to find it without understanding the dewey system.
<bazhang> <prakash> can anyone give me the link of redhat satellite iso
<bazhang> always my first stop to find out about red hat : #ubuntu
<bazhang> isn't that payware?
<bazhang> tab to get grub? thats what tenX is saying
<bazhang> <Nico_> bazhang:  i need to move some jumpers to install ubuntu rigth ??
<bazhang> look like Nico_  is our friend 'Like"
<bazhang> so via PM, Nico_ is in fact Like , from offtopic fame
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (VixenGurl appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<VixenGurl> VixenGurl chu Amaranthus IdleOne mneptok k1l ubottu persia jrib Pici bazhang DJones ryanakca topyli Myrtti jussi TheDrums CarlFK jtrucks Unit193 Mamarok jpds pleia2 MrChrisDruif Jordan_U cprofitt kloeri head_victim Tm_T Tm_Tr AlanBell elky Corey lhavelund tsimpson bioterror holstein jayne Fuchs ikonia tomaw funkyHat nhandler Pricey marienz knome txwikinger tonyyarusso yano Dave2 bkerensa mrmist ubuntulog
<VixenGurl> h00k Flannel
<VixenGurl> VixenGurl chu Amaranthus IdleOne mneptok k1l ubottu persia jrib Pici bazhang DJones ryanakca topyli Myrtti jussi TheDrums CarlFK jtrucks Unit193 Mamarok jpds pleia2 MrChrisDruif Jordan_U cprofitt kloeri head_victim Tm_T Tm_Tr AlanBell elky Corey lhavelund tsimpson bioterror holstein jayne Fuchs ikonia tomaw funkyHat nhandler Pricey marienz knome txwikinger tonyyarusso yano Dave2 bkerensa mrmist ubuntulog
<VixenGurl> h00k Flannel
<bazhang> had him/her in PM as well
<Tm_T> them (:
<elky> that hostmask looks useful for reporting
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1666 users, 1 overflows, 1667 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1673 users, 9 overflows, 1682 limit))
<bazhang> * Zoom (~cinka@nl6x.mullvad.net)   looks like BoozeWooz
<ikonia> tedious
<bazhang> jrib hates Christmas!
<jrib> :(
<bazhang> <qasim_> its ubuntu 6
<bazhang> OH YEAH
<jrib> I wanted to take care of it in pm and remove the ban, but that doesn't seem possible
<bazhang> well it was iOS, so not so bad
<bazhang> * [BoozeWooz_] (~cinka@46.21.99.29): cinka
<bazhang> perhaps a broader ban is in order
<bazhang> * Oggy` has quit (K-Lined)
<Pici> Surely spamming your linkedin profile is a great way to get an Ubuntu job.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Dark_Haseo said: he is the one asking for xp in an usb -.-
<ikonia> did someone really do that ?
<Pici> ikonia: Mike3620 in #ubuntu and #freenode
<ikonia> idiot
<Pici> oh the humanity
<ikonia> is mint still shipping with #ubuntu as it's default xchat channel
<k1l_> dont think so
<k1l_> but (let me get that log back)
<k1l_> "It is actually a problem with a Linux Mint install but the guys in their IRC have directed me to you as they reckon you guys know more about these kind of things. "
<k1l_> that it just from this morning
<ikonia> I just wondered what due to Magellanicus
<ikonia> wizbit = dontknow
<k1l_> well, multiaccount nes could be a issue for the staffers, too
<ikonia> it's not him
<ikonia> it's some idiot bragging about it elsewhere
<k1l_> ok
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu JPMH tries to prove me wrong by making up command flags so he can call me out, but then when the man page proves him wrong has to "/part"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-11
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (UNDERPRESSURE:)
<anastasya> Would you please consider adding a reference to #netflix-desktop to ubottu's !netflix command? Even the developer of the Netflix App is in there regularly
<anastasya> I won't idle here waiting for an answer, I'll keep checking with ubottu. thanks for your time
<jussi> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support, please contact the developer through the comments section on that page
<jussi> !no, netflix is <reply> If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support, you can try #netflix-desktop or please contact the developer through the comments section on that page.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> !netflix > anastasya
<ikonia> !no, netflix is <reply> If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support,please contact the developer through the comments section on that page.
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<Tm_T> ikonia: hm?
<ikonia> ?
<IdleOne> probably wondering why you reversed the edit on that factoid
<ikonia> why would we point people to a random channel ?
<IdleOne> I agree with you on that.
<Tm_T> ikonia: I agree, still providing the edit reason is good (:
<ikonia> where ?
<ikonia> where do I provide the edit reason ?
<Tm_T> for example here where you did the edit
<ikonia> oh, I didn't see an edit reason applying the change, so I thought undoing it was pretty clear
<ikonia> as it's on the same line
<ikonia> (as in one line under the update)
<Tm_T> when the channel was added to the factoid, there was context, the conversation, that provided information what was done and why
<IdleOne> I think that when we add channel names to factoids we need to be reasonably certain that it is a channel we feel comfortable sending ubuntu users to where they won't be treated badly, etc.
<ikonia> yes, and I undid it
<ikonia> Tm_T: I was going to speak to Jussi about it privatly
<ikonia> and also the council as that edit request had been made before, and not implemented, so why it should be implemented after a second request when nothing is changed I don't know
<Tm_T> awww, my work stuff spilling to IRC, I just had lenghty discussion about communication here at the office, including commit messages etc
<ikonia> there needs to be a process for editing the factoids rather than "I'll just do it"
<ikonia> it needs to get some sort of approval
<ikonia> I don't mean some sort of crazy drawn out meeting about it
<ikonia> but $something
<Unit193> Well, main question I see: Is there support provided for it in #ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> There are edits like the above one where some discussion would have been good.
<AlanBell> well they kind of get edited here, so people can see that happening
<Tm_T> ^
<Tm_T> I want to see factoids as easy mean for participation
<AlanBell> except when I do them and it takes 15 attempts to get it right so I do that part in PM
<Tm_T> AlanBell: haha
<ikonia> IdleOne: there had alrady been discussion on it
<ikonia> and it didn't get updated as that channel is just one guy nothing to do with the PPA trying to support it and basically wanted traffic pointed at "his channel"
<ikonia> so just making the same request again and then getting updated, is why I undid it
<ikonia> Unit193: no more / less than any other PPA
<IdleOne> ikonia: I'm just using this latest edit request as an example of the type of edits I think should be discussed, didn't mean to imply there hadn't been any :)
<AlanBell> tbh I feel the current discussion is evidence that the factoid editing and approval process we have is working :)
<ikonia> it is if people don't just updated them randomly
<ikonia> if I hadn't noticed it AND had prior awareness of the previous discussion it would have just been left updated
<IdleOne> there are edit requests which are obviously a NO and then there are the ones that are This is a good idea.  Edit requests that point to channels or iffy info or anything else that one might not be sure of. We talk about .
 * AlanBell wonders if there is an easy way to find all the factoids that point to channels that don't start with #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Anyway, Tm_T plz2not bring your work home to us kthnx  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<ikonia> Tm_T: raises a fair point on the commit message on the factoid
<IdleOne> AlanBell: I doubt there are many and the ones that do exist I think mostly have to do with $distro Go there for support.
<jussi> Wait, I don't get why we shouldnt point at that channel?  and can someone give me logs of this previous discussion I havent yet seen?
<jussi> IdleOne: actually there are a bunch - I remember in the past we had compiz factoid pointing at the compiz channel...
<jussi> !compix
<AlanBell> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jussi> !compiz
<jussi> still does...
<AlanBell> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<AlanBell> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<ikonia> jussi: yeah, because it was filled with people who staffed the compiz project
<IdleOne> jussi: My main concern is that we make sure the channels are actual support channels and not just a round about way for a new channel to get some free advertising
<ikonia> or "good" support
<ikonia> the official ubuntu channel pointing it to one guy trying his best in a channel.....Hmmmm
<AlanBell> !fcm
<ubottu> fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<ikonia> I think not
<ikonia> AlanBell: does that still exist ?
<jussi> yeah, but the guy said the actul maintainer is there often...
<ikonia> jussi: I've not seen him join
<ikonia> and if the maintainer is there and wants to support it, surly he can ask for the channel
<ikonia> scince I checked on it last time
<ikonia> ls
<ikonia> oops
<AlanBell> ikonia: dunno, was searching the factoid database and got from #a to #f now bored.
<ikonia> AlanBell: looks like it does
<IdleOne> I'm not against the idea of letting people know of non-ubuntu channels
<ikonia>  !compiz is a good example of a valid re-direct
<ubottu> But compiz already means something else!
<ikonia> a good example of that is if that was eagles making that request to direct people to that channel would you have made it so quickly ?
<jussi> ikonia: do you have a log of the discussion?
<jussi> I think most of us havent seen it
<ikonia> jussi: I don't have it to hand, it was approx 1 week ago in this channel, I'll see if I can dig it out
<jussi> ikonia: I dont see any discussion except a minor one between you and pici...?
<jussi> ikonia: and fwiw, the ehoover guy is in the channel currently...
<ikonia> there was another, was it in ops-discuss
<ikonia> jussi: I'm not in the channel at the moment, but he never joined while I was there
<jussi> ikonia: Im there at the moment, and he is present (but away currently)
<ikonia> that's better than before
<jussi> I really have no problems with adding the channel. Its a ppa, therefore no support in #u. There is a channel, with the guy who wrote it present there... seems pretty correct channel to me...
<ikonia> I do
<ikonia> it's a PPA so we don't support
<ikonia> pushing it off to a random channel with no history and where the guy who wrote it hasn't been present, doesn't seem correct to me
<ikonia> also you can help people with PPA's in ubuntu
<ikonia> but I admit this one will be a hunk of junk to try to work with in #ubuntu
<jussi> ikonia: its a new product, where do they get "history" from?
<ikonia> time
<ikonia> a proven support record
<ikonia> do you know this guy ?
<ikonia> do you know his attitude/availability to support
<ikonia> do you know how long the products going to be maintainered
<ikonia> mainted
<ikonia> maintained
<IdleOne> What if someone asks the PPA maintainer if they are planning on using that channel to provide support and that #ubuntu would be happy to send users their way?
<ikonia> to be honest, the PPA page is pretty clear on the details
<ikonia> if people can't find/read them, they are not going to be savy enough to follow support instructions
<jussi> ikonia: how is it anydifferent than sending them to the comments section of a rand webpage?
<ikonia> we don't do that
<jussi> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support,please contact the developer through the comments section on that page.
<jussi> ^^^
<ikonia> get rid of it
<ikonia> point it at the PPA page
<jussi> ...
<IdleOne> the comment section on a blog post is hardly the best place to provide any help. I am guessing he does want to try and built some sort of community around his new product
<ikonia> I hate 3rd party links like that
<ikonia> point it at the developers email address
<ikonia> that way he can write some support stuff properly or get bombarded with emails
<IdleOne> bombarding someones email is a good way for us to be helpful ?
<jussi> however, I suggest 2 things. 1 - in the channel it says official support to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop - lets put that there, and add "IRC community in #netflix-desktop
<ikonia> we don't we just do nothing
<ikonia> it's not our problem
<ikonia> IdleOne: it's not helpful, but neither is writing a complex process and just throwing it out into the wild with no documentation (that I can see) or support
<IdleOne> it isn't an ubuntu issue I agree but neither is !mint or any other of the other factoids we point people to other channels with, but we still have those factoids because we still want to be helpful even if we don't provide the support
<ikonia> jussi: in which channel does it say that ?
<jussi> #netflix-desktop...
<ikonia> ok - so then lets point at the official PPA page
<ikonia> and then it's up to the maintainer to put whatever information HE wants on it
<ikonia> ticks all the boxes
<ikonia> IdleOne: those factoids point at the official channels
<ikonia> rather than a channel someone wants
<jussi> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ikonia> we should get rid of "bug 1" from that
<ikonia> it's sad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<IdleOne> what exactly makes one channel official and other not. This is a new "project" for lack of a better word.
<ikonia> IdleOne: that is an interesting question.
<ikonia> normally official is what the projects sets, eg: mint say "this is our channel"
<ikonia> but ##windows is a good example of that not being the case
<ikonia> jussi: I have no idea why you are so keen to push people to this random channel
<IdleOne> the maintainer is in the channel, maybe not 24/7 but he is in there now.
<ikonia> but I suggest just linking to the official page and let the people who maintain the project maintain that page with what ever info they want
<jussi> ikonia: random channel? the maintainer is there...
<ikonia> jussi: he's not been there for over a week
<ikonia> is there a problem with pointing at the official page ?
<Tm_T> why don't you toss the whole work of figuring out how the support happens to him instead?
<ikonia> Tm_T: exactly
<ikonia> point at the official page, if he wants to make that the official channel, he can update the page to say "support in here"
<ikonia> or whatever he wants
<jussi> ok, so lets do that for every other factoid also, compiz, mint everything... its about convenience and pointing people to where the community is.
<ikonia> jussi: they have official pages/channels
<ikonia> pointing at the offical page for this project would mirror that
<jussi> so if the guy goes there and says that is the channel on that page you would add it?
<ikonia> but if you want to ruin other factoids to try to prove a point go for it
<ikonia> remove the #mint links
<ikonia> jussi: probably yes
<ikonia> but I suggest we follow your tact or wrecking other factoids
<jussi> ...
<ikonia> that seems a sensible way to prove a point
<IdleOne> man.
<IdleOne> I'm done. This war is not worth the bullets.
<ikonia> I'll get right on that
<ikonia> it's not even a war
<ikonia> I don't get the massive need to point someone to a channel that's got no history and no documentation around the projet
<ikonia> rather than just point at the proper page and let the maintainer maintain it
<ikonia> we don't have aot have a factoid for everything, there doesn't have to be a channel for everything
<IdleOne> the mint channel is on a completely different network and we point to it. When they first got started, they had no history.
<ikonia> they did
<IdleOne> There does need to be factoids for FAQ's like this netflix one
<ikonia> the mint project said "this is our channel, this is where we are doing support"
<ikonia> why don't we point people who want to use bad language and a wider topic in the #ubuntu world at club-ubuntu ?
<ikonia> that's a community, that points people at what they want
<jussi> and this is not the official support channel for the netflix thing. but I dont think that actually effects us pointing people to a place that there is community
<ikonia> to follow jussi's point of putting people in the community
<IdleOne> because they do a good enough job recruting people without our help
<ikonia> great, I'll make a club-ubuntu factoid now
<ikonia> "want to talk about ubuntu where bad language is acceptable, use this channel"
<ikonia> that's where there is a community
<jussi> ikonia: because it doesnt fit with our value set/coc to do that.
<ikonia> jussi: does this channel ?
<ikonia> jussi: does compiz ?
<ikonia> jussi: does mint ?
<ikonia> point your factoid at the channel thus giving it the #ubuntu seal of approval
<ikonia> it seems your going to do it anyway so just get on with it
<jussi> Im going to do what?
<ikonia> the one man council is back in action
<ikonia> just get on with it, this is tedious now
<Tm_T> ikonia: please, enough
<jussi> ...
<Tm_T> ikonia: it's one thing to discuss about the issue at hand and another to go and attack persons
<ikonia> it wasn't a discussion
<ikonia> it was a brick wall
<ikonia> so I'm done with it
<ikonia> put it back to the channel
<ikonia> apparantly no discussion is needed
<ikonia> I'll create some factoids I feel are useful too
<Tm_T> ikonia: then why on earth you're still going on it? especially on that attitude
<ikonia> I'm not, I've just said "I'm done with it, it's tedious"
<ikonia> I've not mentioned it since then
<bazhang>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
<bazhang>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
<bazhang>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
<bazhang>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
<bazhang>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
<bazhang> oy sorry
<bazhang> <hari_> it is an astrology software based on sql server 2005 service pack 1 windows
<Pici> astrology is serious business
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> rhin0 in #xubuntu
<bazhang> just run the command!
<IdleOne> juniour is no help at all, he glosses over the question
<IdleOne> miss key parts of what the user is asking for
<IdleOne> misses
<IdleOne> or maybe it's me
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> he's like a bad repeater bot with lag
<Noskcaj> what happened to floodbot 2?
<IdleOne> probably taking a baop
<IdleOne> nap*
<Noskcaj> ok?
<IdleOne> looks like the host is down
<IdleOne> it'll hopefully be back up soon
<IdleOne> Noskcaj: Was there anything else?
<Noskcaj> nope, bye
<IdleOne> !es > juan1
<phunyguy_t430s> is downloading youtube videos and asking how to do it in #ubuntu a /bad/ thing?
<phunyguy_t430s> I don't want to tell someone the wrong thing.
<tsimpson> in general I think it's fine
<tsimpson> it would depend on the permissions/license of the specific video, but in general
<phunyguy_t430s> ok.  Thanks.
<jrib> interesting... ubottu.com is saying "Sorry, bantracker is not available for anonymous users" even though I used @btlogin for a link
<jrib> suddenly it works :)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-12
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, brie987 said: Ubottu:  Thanks that is a new one and i will!
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<bazhang> ...
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ubottu> qwertdude called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> TheLordOfTime called the ops in #ubuntu (xVERRAUx)
<bkerensa> huh
<Jordan_U> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Jordan_U> @comment 52684 Trolling, 30 days
<Jordan_U> @btlogin
<bkerensa> Jordan_U: :) I tried to get it but chanserv is ignoring me
<Jordan_U> I think that ubottu is borked.
<bkerensa> globally
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I keep /cs op'ing and nothing even in other channels
<bkerensa> :s
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Jordan_U> bkerensa: Are you sure that chanserv wasn't just looking for your cloaked host?
<bazhang> phew
<bkerensa> Jordan_U: well I identified and its still ignoring
<bkerensa> even in my loco channel
<bkerensa> no response at all
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> hmm I think its just xchat acting up or chanserv.py maybe
<Jordan_U> bkerensa: try "/msg chanserv op #foo".
<tsimpson_> the bot's fine, postgres is killing me though
<tsimpson_> and everything else that happens to be running
<Jordan_U> tsimpson_: Which bot, ubottu or chanserv? If ubottu, then you and I have different definitions of "fine" :)
<Jordan_U> Or maybe different definitions of "the bot".
<tsimpson_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<tsimpson_> ^ it's "fine"
<Jordan_U> @comment 52684 Trolling, 30 days
<tsimpson_> did you @login
<Jordan_U> ^ it's "not fine"
<Jordan_U> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson_> see, it's is fine :)
<Jordan_U> tsimpson_: Well now I'm emberassed :)
<Jordan_U> Embarrassed even.
<Jordan_U> @comment 52684 Trolling, 30 days
<ubottu> Comment added. 52684 will be removed after 1 month.
<Jordan_U> I can't remember the last time I had to @login before @comment ing though. I guess my ip address changed or something similar.
<Jordan_U> ubottu forgot me :(
<ubottu> Jordan_U: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson_> you could just get a cloak
<tsimpson_> they're all the rage these days
<Jordan_U> But I'm lazy.
<Jordan_U> I guess I'm also used to my old ISP where they gave me a static ip address for free.
<bazhang> get a member cloak even
<bazhang> they are all the rage
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kshakir)
<kshakir> 1
<ikonia> kshakir: is there a reason you keep joining and /parting
<kshakir> yes I am banned on ubuntu chanel
<kshakir> and i am redirecting to here :(
<kshakir> ikonia
<ikonia> ok, do you know why you are banned ?
<kshakir> i dont know
<kshakir> i am traying to develop one plugin
<ikonia> one moment
<kshakir> and when i am running xchat
<kshakir> ubuntu chanel is loading on favorite
<ikonia> kshakir: as I see it you got banned for saying to everyone that entered the room
<ikonia> over and over again
<ikonia> does that sound right ?
<kshakir> ouu sorry this messages DADADADADADADA!
<ikonia> could you please focus on what I'm saying
<kshakir> appears olso in tche channel?
<ikonia> kshakir: as I see it you got banned for saying to everyone that entered the room, over and over again.
<ikonia> kshakir: does that sound correct for the reason you got banned
<kshakir> mhm ok
<kshakir> can you tell to him
<kshakir> to unbann me
<ikonia> please read what I'm typing
<ikonia> and respond to what I'm typing
<ikonia> nothig else
<kshakir> i will solve this
<kshakir> ok
<ikonia> was the "hello" to everyone part of an xchat plugin ?
<kshakir> yes but i try to hook chennel messages
<ikonia> ok - so if you want to use #ubuntu I need you to disable all plugins in your IRC client
<ikonia> so they don't post anything to the channel
<kshakir> ok how can i do?
<ikonia> well, you enabled the plugins, so disable them in a similar method
<kshakir> :D
<kshakir> but there are only Load plugins and scripts
<kshakir> button
<ikonia> what client are you using ?
<ikonia> is it still xchat ?
<kshakir> xchat 2.8.8
<kshakir> it is the newest xchat ;)
<ikonia> kshakir: ok, I suggest you /join #xchat and ask them for help disabling your plugins, then once you have done that, re-join #ubuntu-ops (this channel) to confirm you have disabled your plugins
<ikonia> then we can look at removing the ban in #ubuntu
<ikonia> do you understand ?
<kshakir> yes i understand clearly
<ikonia> superb
<ikonia> so please /part this channel, and rejoin when you can confirm you have disabled your plugins
<kshakir> i m goin to ask xchat peoples for this tnank you
<kshakir> ok ikonia thank you for supporting
<Pici> isn't myhero supposed to be banned?
<DJones> Appears so
<DJones> Although I suspect it isn't deliberate ban evasion, his ip does change so may not realise any ban is in effect
<IdleOne> it is deliberate. he changed ip just a few minutes after I had banned him to come yell at me
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-13
<bazhang> <Krustyklimber> does paying for 12.10 change the version you end up with?
<bazhang> 12.10 Professional Ultimate
<IdleOne> I smell troll. I also have a cold.
<ubottu> aeon-ltd called the ops in #ubuntu (Jynx)
<sevenforall> Childish, to say the least.
<sevenforall> I've been around to help people, helped them where relevant, and I get banned because I shooted a video to someone who was being silly, while the channel was silent anyway? I really think you're making a mountain out of a molehill, it was far from necessary. You made your point by saying I shouldn't, repeated yourself three times, I friendly said everything's all right, and I personally think all that together is more spam than tha
<ikonia> sorry, I was just on the phone
<ikonia> you didn't get banned for posting the video
<sevenforall> ikonia: Then what did I get banned for, if I may ask?
<ikonia> I've forwarded you to this channel as you didn't seem to want to grasp the "don't do it please" statment
<ikonia> "just ignore it" - no, "don't do it"
<ikonia> it's really simple
<ikonia> "sure, no problem", thats all that was needed
<sevenforall> ikonia: Did I do it again?
<sevenforall> I understood you, I never wanted to imply I didn't
<ikonia> yet you did
<ikonia> "just ignore it"
<ikonia> rather than "sure"
<ikonia> just ignore it suggest "I'll do it again, but you just ignore it"
<sevenforall> That isn't quite what I meant, sorry if you understood it that way
<ikonia> it's really simple "please don't do that again"
<ikonia> if you're happy with that, I'll remove the forward
<sevenforall> Why would I do it again? The message was clear
<ikonia> and yet you are STILL arguing
<sevenforall> I'm sorry, but I really have no idea what I could possibly say to make you stop thinking I am arguing
<sevenforall> I never was in the first place
<ikonia> "please don't do it again" "sure no problem"
<ikonia> it's a really simple conversation
<ikonia> rather than "just ignore it, blah blah blah"
<sevenforall> Yes, you said that, but I can't go back in time to change what I've said.
<ikonia> ask again "you've wasted more lines, blah blah"
<sevenforall> We misunderstood each other
<ikonia> I don't think so
<sevenforall> Well, what do you expect me to do about that? :|
<ikonia> I think you just wanted to have a little pop at being told to stop
<ikonia> as long as you're happy to not do it again the forward is removed
<ikonia> but I don't care to be honest
<sevenforall> I already said I won't, about two times, I truly don't know what I need to add
<sevenforall> And I just confirmed I said it, right there ^ :|
<ikonia> great, then the forward is removed
<sevenforall> Thanks
<ikonia> if you /part here and rejoin #ubuntu you should get in no problem
<chu> I like your no-nonsense approach.
<ikonia> I don't see the point of messing around with that sort of stuff,
<ikonia> it's clear he just wanted to have a pop because he'd been asked not to do it
<ikonia> and then back pedal hard when it has bigger impact than he thought
<chu> Yep.
<lhavelund> Some people just want to test their limits.
<bazhang> MeMenu is from MINT?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> The memenu is at the top right of your screen
<IdleOne> includes info about the current logged in user, social networking accounts, etc.
<bazhang> ah that one. thanks!
<IdleOne> sure thing
<bazhang> why is heoyea asking for the extension of something? he seems very random in giving support/advice
<IdleOne> seems he is trying to help install some game
<IdleOne> help Tweikable
<bazhang> in this case, yes.
<bazhang> fbot seems to be lagging
<bazhang> UbuntubasedisUbuntu!!111
<IdleOne> That game is asking for libglut but I can't seem to find it
<bazhang> well heoyea has gotten his warning to stay on topic.
<bazhang> several in fact, of which he seems to have pretended not to understand
<bazhang> Slayback> something that cost 15 each and i have 584 to buy for... how mutch? and how can i do it on a calculator?
<Pici> santiago is also being a bit annoying
<IdleOne> autoconf-gl-macros apparently includes libglut but when I install autoconf-gl-macros I still get an error asking for libglut
<bazhang> I use UBUNTU!!1
<DJones> I'm sure I warned him this morning as well (maybe 6 hours ago) he was doing the same thing about 8 hours ago
<bazhang> I ought to purge all my +b and +q
<bazhang> when fishtailing, turn into the swerve
<bazhang> IdleOne, hacker evolution demo?
<IdleOne> bazhang: yup
<bazhang> DJones, santiago? or heoyea
<bazhang> probably a PPA for it somewhere
<IdleOne> bazhang: I looked for a PPA, didn't find one
<bazhang> IdleOne, ok, thanks
<IdleOne> Now I want to get this game running :/
<DJones> bazhang: heoyea - I think I warned him anyway, he may have stopped before I got to warning him
<bazhang> DJones, ok thanks
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu [heoyea_] (~heoyea@cpe-72-130-43-168.socal.res.rr.com): heoyea repeatedly warned about random commentary/offtopic nonsense
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> Is it a full moon tonight?
<IdleOne> I don't know but I am out of smokes and it is COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! outside
<bazhang> check the settings
<Pici> idealone
<IdleOne> hehe
<bazhang> emacs
<bazhang> ide   alone    get it???
<IdleOne> he isn't going to like what I have to tell him next. I don't know how to fix the libglut problem
<IdleOne> bazhang: I don't get it, but I don't use emacs
<IdleOne> I'm sure it is very funny though :)
<DJones> Enough is enough for heotea
<bazhang> heoyea_ seems to be rushing right up to the line
<bazhang> and OVER it!
<bazhang> IdleOne, ur ide emacs is alone
<Pici> awww
<DJones> IdleOne: You should ask Tweikable if they deliver smokes
<IdleOne> haha I fixed something without knowing what the hell I did to fix it
<IdleOne> he got excited a little early I think
<bazhang> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! Ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<IdleOne> well, what is wrong with my install that the game won't run
<Pici> SantaOne
<IdleOne> haha too early for that
<IdleOne> GOT IT! needed to install freeglut3
<IdleOne> Nice game
<DJones> !away > Sm0kEz
<bazhang> the time at the tone will be: Troll O'Clock
<bazhang> badda boom!
<bazhang> <wtfdoido> [23:38] #ubuntu-offtopic unable to join channel (address is banned)
<bazhang> what a surprise!
<Pici> I don't see a ban
<Pici> oh, hyd
<bazhang> got him in PM
<bazhang> well that turned *very* unpleasant on his part very fast
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-14
<bazhang> <Moskvah> so Gwen, what are you wearin
<bazhang> troll detected
<elky`> "troll" is the polite term.
<bazhang> wretched of the earth?
<tonyyarusso> DJones: Moon face is 3% illuminated. || Moon phase: Waxing crescent || Next full moon is on Thursday 27 December
<tonyyarusso> So no, not at all.
<Tm_T> yet
<ikonia> lhavelund: that factoid needs updating now
<lhavelund> ikonia: Does it?
<lhavelund> Hrm.
<ikonia> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lhavelund> !badbot
<lhavelund> ikonia: If you could assist DooMBoY, I owe you a beer.
<ikonia> no no, it's fine
<ikonia> wasn't a crique
<ikonia> but it's not really much good with the 12.04/12.10 setups now
<ikonia> doesn't explain how to get restricted driver tool up
<ikonia> etc
<lhavelund> ikonia: ah
<lhavelund> ikonia: I haven't used Ubuntu since...
<lhavelund> Linux li353-53 2.6.39.1-linode34 #1 SMP Tue Jun 21 10:29:24 EDT 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<lhavelund> :p
<lhavelund> 10.04.4
<ikonia> the 10.04/11.10 releases those instructions are solid
<ikonia> not so great beyond that (not bad but no detail)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (bombastic)
<Pici> !away > n3ffa
<chromster> when trying to join #ubuntu chnnael I get the message that I'm banned....
<chromster> Are you guys banning based on ip?
<chromster> because my ip is VPN ip....and as I understand it'sshared among many people...
<bioterror> dont use that VPN then
<chromster> bioterror: mmmm... well - u don't necessarily want everyone on IRC to see your ip....
<ikonia> chromster: what are you vpn'ing into
<ikonia> school, work, open proxy ?
<bioterror> chromster, tsk tsk
<bioterror> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<bioterror> chromster, ^
<Myrtti> if you don't want your ip shown, then use TOR.
<chromster> it's mullvad VPN - purely for privacy
<chromster> Myrtti: TOR was wicked sow the last I tried.....
<ikonia> let see what's happened with this
<ikonia> ahh it is boozeywooze
<ikonia> that's the reason it's banned
<chromster> bioterror: the reason I use VPN - it covers entire internet connection, not just certain apps....
<ikonia> chromster: well, sorry, but that host is banned
<bioterror> the reason I dont use VPN is, I dont do anything illegal
<chromster> ikonia: k. so legitimate VPN users can suck it?
<ikonia> chromster: correct
<bioterror> get yourself non-public vpn ;)
<ikonia> chromster: I suggest complaining to the VPN provider if people are abusing it
<ikonia> chromster: I appreciate it can be frustrating
<ikonia> chromster: just read through the terms and conditions of the VPN, and sadly, it's a totally unmonitored / managed solution
<ikonia> so it is probable you'll hit this abuse problem on more than just IRC in the future
<ikonia> sorry about that
<ikonia> chromster: anything else we can help you with ?
<chromster> ikonia: how do you see that taking place? "hey mullvad - there are these guys at ubuntu channel on freenode that banned ip because of certain individual nicknamed boozie-woozie...."
<ikonia> chromster: it's an unmanaged service, so sorry about that
<chromster> ikonia: that's gonna make their day :)
<ikonia> well, nothing we can do
<ikonia> sorry
<chromster> ikonia: :) nahh that's cool
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> take care, bye
<chromster> k. kick me from this channel too..
<ikonia> no need
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Evaldas)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1653 users, 1 overflows, 1654 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1618 users, 1 overflows, 1619 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-15
<IdleOne> When did windows get live Cd's?
<bazhang_> rough crowd
<bazhang_> #ubuntu has changed to ##IuseUbuntusoanswerallmyquestions
<IdleOne> if that is true, I want a raise
<bazhang_> hehe
<bazhang_> I use ubuntu! fix my scooter!
<IdleOne> My toilet is stopped up but my plumber is busy, I'll call #ubuntu
<bazhang> haha
<IdleOne> bazhang: luna would be his hostname
<bazhang> IdleOne, ok. he was running MINT not too long ago, thus the questions
<IdleOne> probably didn't used the same hostname
<IdleOne> s/didn't//
<IdleOne> the kernel looks to be ubuntu
<bazhang> probably
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> I guess she153 claiming backtrack was ubuntu got me wondering about his install as well
<bazhang> plus the fact he is cross posting in #kubuntu simultaneously
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sklsolls appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
 * elky gives IdleOne a 100% raise to his channel opping wage.
<k1l> consolers was there yesterday, besides ranting about ubuntu using upstart couldnt answer most questions because "it doesnt help him"- attitude
<Myrtti> ♥ elky ♥
<elky> it had to be said :P
<Myrtti> well I know you're wage is brilliant
<Myrtti> your, even
<Myrtti> k1l: you wanna play?
 * Myrtti gets her pop corn
<k1l> repeating that  consiracy all the time doesnt let him help just keep the channel fokused on his nonsense
<Guest53657> k1l: consolers almost went yesterday after many warnings, I wouldn't cut any more slack
<Guest53657> oh great
<Guest53657> my nick has changed and I can't change while in certain channels unregistered
<k1l> seems he reduced the blabla around the technical support issue for now
<IdleOne> elky: Now I can afford that operation for my mother.
<bazhang> perhaps we should have a factoid for the gnome-shell extensions similar to the PPA one.
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu verxion giving out false/bad advice
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> huh what?  kuku thinks flooding the channel is a right or something
<IdleOne> no he just doesn't seem to understand how pastebin works
<bazhang> not really.
<bazhang> if you scroll back, he says that telling him not to flood is a kneejerk reaction, and does not help him
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> all that pastebin hassle for a blog post
<IdleOne> looks to me to be a case of new user pebkac
<IdleOne> he'll get the hang of it
<bazhang> versxion was complaining about "ubuntu package management broken", while Failing to mention he had added a PPA
<bazhang> let me just enable every PPA out there, and see what happens
<IdleOne> you will end up with all of the internet installed
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> the gnome-shell extensions have some similar issues
<bazhang> ie conflicts, making a system nigh unusable
<IdleOne> The problem I see is that some of the more experienced users tend to forget that they were once new and needed to be told what the terminal is, where the ENTER key is, etc.
<bazhang> <cnz> so who ever said removing unity wont hose your system is wrong
<bazhang> yet he demanded it
<ikonia> it won't hose your system
<ikonia> it will just remove the desktop
<ikonia> his system won't boot....but he can ssh in
<ikonia> this is tosh
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> ok - I'm not helping him any more
<ikonia> he does the opposite of what you say
<bazhang> and he's not being honest/upfront about what he installed/removed
<Jordan_U> I think that he's just slightly confused, and you are both misreading what he's said.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, he was quite rude to iko nia when he finished doing it
<Jordan_U> bazhang: That I will not contest in any way.
<bazhang> ditto to Monkeydust who suggested not removing it
<Jordan_U> So they're rude and confused, but I don't think they've lied at any point.
<bazhang> that command alone would not do what he is saying
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Agreed.
<CrazyZurfer> Hi guys, I've been muted from #ubuntu for days
<CrazyZurfer> any idea of what could be going on?
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> have you any idea why you've been muted ?
<CrazyZurfer> yup
<CrazyZurfer> flood bot
<CrazyZurfer> i saw that there was a flood bot, and I wanted to see how did that worked
<ikonia> so you thought you'd flood the channel ?
<CrazyZurfer> and i sayd "a" like 5 or 6 times and it muted :/ but somebody told me that it was for some hours
<CrazyZurfer> I've been muted for at least one or two days
<ikonia> do you realise how stupid that is
<ikonia> I'm in a busy channel, I know I'll flood the channel to see what a bot does ?
<CrazyZurfer> sorry man, I realize it was stupid, im just courious, because if that I installed ubuntu :/ and I like it
<CrazyZurfer> of*
<ikonia> I've removed the mute for you in the channel, you'll need to /part the channel and rejoin as you are using web chat
<CrazyZurfer> okay
<ikonia> I don't mind curious, but flooding a channel is nothing to do with ubunut
<ikonia> ubuntu
<ikonia> that's you just being selfish and causing a problem for other users
<ikonia> so please when you rejoin, consider your actions and how it will impact other users
<CrazyZurfer> i know, just curiosity about the flood bot
<ikonia> so normal people ask
<CrazyZurfer> okay, sorry
<ikonia> rather than flooding a channel and ruining it for other people
<CrazyZurfer> and thank you
<ikonia> in the same why while your trying to get your mute resolved, ifI do this
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> ff
<ikonia> f
<CrazyZurfer> here's not a flood bot
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> f
<ikonia> ff
<ikonia>  it makes it pretty hard for you to use the channel
<ikonia> and therefore your mute doesn't get fixed
<CrazyZurfer> yup, I understand your point, sorry.
<ikonia> so you doing that in #ubuntu stops others using it
<ikonia> get it /
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> don't forget you'll need to /part #ubuntu then rejoin
<CrazyZurfer> It won't happen again
<ikonia> that way you'll be able to talk
<ikonia> want to try it now ?
<CrazyZurfer> says "[20:02] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu"
<CrazyZurfer> already tried /part
<ikonia> yeah, I see it's not picked up the the exempt from the floodbots for your webchat session
<ikonia> one moment please.
<CrazyZurfer> okay
<ikonia> just seeing if there is anything else logged against your name stopping you get a voice in #ubuntu
<CrazyZurfer> might be against my ip?
<ikonia> found the problem
<ikonia> if you /part #ubuntu and rejoin now, lets see how that goes
<ikonia> he's got access now
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-16
<IdleOne> Hello [JellyBeans], anything I can help you with?
<IdleOne> [JellyBeans]: You still here! Please don't idle in this channel.
<IdleOne> from your whois I can see you are active.
<bazhang> <RJ45> Ubuntu has evolved into such a retarded joke though!, I mean, first the whole Desktop Environment goes all fugly, and now it even ships with ADWARE!
<IdleOne> I wouldn't put it with much more from them
<IdleOne> They know better
<bazhang> he's a known issue
<Gentoon> May I have my ban lifted in #ubuntu please?
<Gentoon> I believe it has been over 4 months
<Jordan_U> Gentoon: Do you know why you were banned?
<Myrtti> Gentoon: hello?
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> maybe he is sleeping?
<Myrtti> maybe.
<bazhang> that was thesarge iirc
<jpds> bazhang: Turn off your +g.
<jpds> kthx.
<bazhang> jpds, hi
<IdleOne> !attitude > almoxarife
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu almoxarife muted for bad attitude towards another user who suggested he read the man page.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark royk #ubuntu-offtopic again posting funny stuff in #ubuntu-server/offtopic trying to argue / justify it, enough with this guy now, next time ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<RoyK> erm... I was just banned from #ubuntu-server by ikonia for no reason known, perhaps he doesn't like me
<RoyK> anyone?
<IdleOne> you already forgot the explanation he just gave you about being offtopic in -server?
<RoyK> I answered a question
<RoyK> I didn't post any more stuff
<IdleOne> and you think calling him names and arguing about the rules is ok because you decided arbitrarily that on Sunday we shouldn't enforce them?
<RoyK> I didn't call him names
<RoyK> I didn't break any rules
<RoyK> I answered a question
<IdleOne> <RoyK> just please rest, it's sunday, ok? all you anti-bad-christian-language people must know how to treat a sunday
<IdleOne> that was in response to ikonia
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> how bad can that be?
<RoyK> reason enough to ban a man from a channel?
<RoyK> where are the rules that say this?
<IdleOne> ok, so you didn't call him a name, but you have been in the Ubuntu channels long enough and have had more than enough warnings about the rules in ubuntu channels, that you should know better.
<RoyK> I spend some time helping people in that channel.
<RoyK> "enough warnings?" I've used "foul language" a few times, and have corrected myself
<RoyK> apart from that, none
<IdleOne> I know, which is why ikonia is upset and so am I that you have to be banned for you to understand that we spend just as much time trying to help keep the channels helpful
<RoyK> so please remove that ban and let me be helpful in there, like I've been over the last few years
<IdleOne> every time a long time user like yourself slips a little, we have to be even more strict because if we aren't we get accused of favouritism
<RoyK> I promise I won't oppose bad language rules etc
<IdleOne> RoyK: it isn't just the language
<RoyK> well, please tell, then
<IdleOne> your general attitude towards any op who points out anything to you is the problem
<RoyK> I don't have a problem with ops
<RoyK> as you can see on #ubuntu-server, I wasn't the one that first opposed ikonia for that link I posted
<IdleOne> You don't like being told what to do or how to act, I get that. I'm the same way. But we agreed when we joined this community that we would follow certain rules.
<IdleOne> We can't follow them just when we feel like it.
<RoyK> sorry, but does the rules say I'm not allowed to have another meaning than ikonia just because he's an op?
<IdleOne> You are allowed to your opinion of course, but it is generally a good idea to go along with the interpretation of the op.
<RoyK> well, that's a sealed book
<IdleOne> for nothing else but to keep yourself from being banned, if you really disagree with a decision by an op you can always join here (without having been banned) and then discuss the decision.
<RoyK> banning a person like this, isn't really like it should be on IRC - I haven't posted threats or anything like that
<IdleOne> there is also !appeals
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<RoyK> that last comment was perhaps a bit over the line, but nothing bad
<RoyK> ok, so I have to go through an "appeal process" to get access to #ubuntu-server again?
<IdleOne> Alright, I'm willing to remove the ban but I need you to agree to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic for 1 week. Can you do that?
<RoyK> yes
<IdleOne> I also need you to follow the !guidelines
<IdleOne> in all Ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> We agreed?
<RoyK> I generally do
<RoyK> like all of us
<IdleOne> btw, that link was lol
<IdleOne> ban has been lifted but I swear you make me regret this and I am not going to lol at any of your funny links again :P
<IdleOne> RoyK: You can /part this channel now. thank you
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic j4jackj possible troll, created a channel with a bot sayig how bad ubuntu is, but wants to participate in ubuntu channels
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic (j4jackj been told not to spam that link again)
<ikonia> none of our guys are around so if a staff member could assist please
<ikonia> Fuchs: ping as you're active
<Fuchs> mh?
<Fuchs> that looks like a very local channel issue to me, or am I missing something?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's the guy who's just been banned in #ubuntu-offtopic spamming his channel link in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> after being told not to
<Fuchs> ban him there?
<ikonia> I'd appreciate him being removed and a ban put on the address as none of our team is there
<Fuchs> as we are on the access list I'll have a look, but I won't remove him unless I see him doing something that is clearly against the rules
<ikonia> he's just done it
<ikonia> hence why I called the ops
<ikonia> but none of our team is available
<Fuchs> and the ops would be the people I'd prefer having a look, but as you noticed I am talking to the user now.
<ikonia> done
<ikonia> thank you for the help
<Fuchs> wasn't me
<ikonia> if he sees sense with you, that's superb
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> not to worry
<Fuchs> I surely won't op up people who are not on the ACL
<ikonia> still thank you
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<ikonia> Fuchs: may want to look at him
<ikonia> looks like he's trying to get people to join #ubuntu-offtopic and offer up death threats
<Fuchs> where?
<ikonia> in #defocus
<ikonia> hence the sudden influx in #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> *sigh*
<k1l> why do the trolls never get bored at that *****
<ikonia> hello Ool
<Ool> arf sorry wrong chan I'm thought it was #ubuntu-fr-ops
<Ool> good night
<ikonia> no problem
<CrazyZurfer> Hi, when I try to speak in #ubuntu it says "[17:59] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu" but I can read messages
<ikonia> you changed nicknames
<ikonia>  /part #ubuntu and rejoin
<CrazyZurfer> thanks ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-09
<k1l_> ^ another hfsplus
<ubottu> phunyguy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (*sigh*)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (_independent, spamming multiple channels)
<DJones> What phase is the moon in today?
<DJones> Hmmh, still 8 days to a full moon
<Flannel> DJones: schools are ending for the year
<DJones> I suspect that group were all in a school class
<DJones> I wouldn't expect most schools to finish for another 2 weeks (certainly UK/US anyway)
<Flannel> DJones: Two weeks is christmas!
<DJones> Almost, kids here normally get 2 weeks break, I'd expect they'd finish on 20th December and go back on 6th January
<DJones> Maybe a couple of days earlier, but not by much
<DJones> I guess it depends when the workhouse's need staff :)
<Myrtti> LET THEM PICK OAKUM
<DJones> I was thinking more about chimney sweeps so Santa an come visiting
<ubottu> impradeepy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> he showed a bad attitude last days. dont know whats up now
 * Pici sighs
<DJones> Should Touhou11 be in #u, appears to better know as SharkMuttleworth and 54288 appears to still be active from what I can see
<Pici> DJones: Those bans seem to be months old, and I don't see them doing anything wrong now, do you?
<DJones> Pici: No, I noticed them a few days ago and they haven't been causing any issues
<k1l_> yeah, i recognize him too. but i think as long as he act normal there is no need to ban again.
<DJones> Agreed, maybe worth tidying up the bans to remove the outstanding active ones so they're no longer technically ban evading
<DJones> I'll try and have a look at them later on when I get home
<bazhang> imradeepy's "advice" seems suspect, at best
<Pici> Someone smart should setup !maas
<h00k> !mass is <reply> ask Pici about !maas
<ubottu> I'll remember that, h00k
<h00k> how do I spell
<h00k> I don't know how to delete it :[
<h00k> !mass
<ubottu> ask Pici about !maas
<Pici> :(
<Tm_T> kids...
<h00k> who, me?
 * h00k glances around, scurries off to find coffee
<h00k> !forget mass
<ubottu> I'll forget that, h00k
<Tm_T> ubottu: never forget
<loves_cash> hi may I have my ban lifted? I will stay on topic I prmise
<ikonia> hi loves_cash
<ikonia> where are you banned ?
<ikonia> loves_cash: I assume you are the user chaotic_good
<loves_cash> yes
<loves_cash> ubuntu channel
<ikonia> ok, and as I recall the last time we spoke you basically said "fuck you" as I wouldn't let you back in the channel as you've been a persistant problem and informed me that you didn't care as you used archlinux now
<ikonia> loves_cash: to be honest - I'd rather you found other channels to use away from the Ubuntu channels, you've been spoken to - asked to behave multiple times and you either a.) continue to cause a problem b.) try to evade the ban c.) are rude and abusive
<ikonia> it's getting  bit tedious to keep going through it with you over and over again, so it maybe better to find other channels that fit the way you want to behave better
<ikonia> loves_cash: you're actually banned in #ubuntu-offtopic - so for the moment could you please /part #ubuntu-offtopic
<loves_cash> oh jeesh
<loves_cash> I have more than 1 pc
<ikonia> I know this
<loves_cash> and then work
<ikonia> I'm also aware of this
<ikonia> the problem appears to be the person typing at them
<h00k> ban evading is against our policy, so this isn't helping your case at all.
<loves_cash> are you taking into account how I am treated? I think you ignore that
<loves_cash> there must be balance
<ikonia> your comments in #ubuntu-offtopic 30 seconds ago higlight you've still not grasped the guidelines on how to behave in the channel
<loves_cash> I am here to lift the ban not evade it
<loves_cash> that channel is coail
<loves_cash> social
<ikonia> so I think it best you find other channels or mediums that suityour style better
<ikonia> loves_cash: you're banned in #ubuntu-offtopic - and evading
<loves_cash> and read above they were discussing obama not me
<loves_cash> read above!!
<ikonia> so I think it's better you find other places to chat, such as #defocus
<loves_cash> but I have ubuntu questions
<ikonia> or #archlinux-offtopic as you've been using arch
<loves_cash> I think you are ignoring what was said to me, and that in social, they were already discussing obama
<ikonia> loves_cash: they didn't just call someone wankers
<ikonia> they are not evading bans
<ikonia> they have not been warned/asked/spoken to 20+ times
<ikonia> you are/have
<ikonia> so I think it's better to find somewhere else to socialise
<loves_cash> I still think you are not listening to my points...
<ikonia> I'm not
<ikonia> I'm not interested in your points until you can follow our guidelines
<ikonia> until that happens, I'm not really interested in any other conversation/discussion with you
<ikonia> (just to be honest and clear so there is no confusion)
<ikonia> so I'd find it best if you /part this channel and used one of the less-strict-rules offtopic channels, or social channels
<ikonia> there are also the ubuntu forums and askubuntu for help on the web
<loves_cash> how can I follow your guildlines banned?
<ikonia> you can't - you've blown that
<loves_cash> I just said in ubuntu I will stay on topic
<loves_cash> in fact promised
<loves_cash> and will avoid politics
<loves_cash> in particular
<ikonia> yes, while evading in #ubuntu-offtopic and using bad language
<loves_cash> even fi provoked
<loves_cash> so can you please unban me
<ikonia> so your "promises" mean pretty little to me
<loves_cash> ill ask nmy question
<loves_cash> and then part
<ikonia> so lets cut this short, we are wasting each others time
<loves_cash> probly already coulda done such
<loves_cash> instead of this long conversation
<loves_cash> yes
<loves_cash> you are igoring my pooints again
<ikonia> ok, so /part and use other support/social resources
<ikonia> take care, and good luck
<h00k> Pici: check this
<h00k> !maas is <reply> Metal as a Service is dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, h00k
<h00k> !maas
<ubottu> Metal as a Service is dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<h00k> shoot.
<h00k> !no maas is <reply> !maas is <reply> Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<ubottu> I'll remember that h00k
<h00k> !maas
<ubottu> !maas is <reply> Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<h00k> I suck.
<Unit193> Drop <reply>  if you want maas is Metal as a Service...
<ikonia> I like the jenkins status for it
<ikonia> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/maas-trunk/
<h00k> !no maas is <reply> Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<ubottu> I'll remember that h00k
<h00k> !maas
<ubottu> Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<h00k> FIX'd
<h00k> !juju
<ubottu> Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud. More info at  https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<tonyyarusso> h00k: I propose maas is <reply> Hell if I know - I watched the video blurb and I'm still confused.  :P
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-10
<Dodgu> hi
<Dodgu> help plz
<Dodgu> they banned me :(
<k1l_> Dodgu: troll somewhere else but not in the ubuntu channels
<Dodgu> without reason
<Dodgu> u not know me
<Dodgu> why said it?
<Dodgu> u want see my little robot?
<Dodgu> These electronic cards are sold on the internet, and any can buy it
<Dodgu> Also, you will need the engine, wheels and chassis
<Dodgu> and flash drive with Ubuntu
<Dodgu> + one gun
<LjL> yay robot
<LjL> but
<LjL> if you aren't banned in #ubuntu-offtopic, i suggest you discuss robots there!
<LjL> if you're banned, i suggest you cry a bit
<Dodgu> is controlled via wi-fi
<Dodgu> i just ask about my robot and he banned me
<Dodgu> :(
<Dodgu> unban me ok plz
<Dodgu> ikonia unban plz
<IdleOne> Dodgu: Did you have a support question regarding ubuntu?
<Dodgu> i have
<Dodgu> few
<IdleOne> what might it be?
<IdleOne> Dodgu: are you still there?
<Dodgu> bad chat
<Dodgu> cose ban
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Kryto01 offtopic nonsense as: I love my Ubuntu2  ans such
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Unit193> !kde3
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to intrepidkde3
<tsimpson> !forget kde3
<ubottu> I'll forget that, tsimpson
<tsimpson> !forget kde3.5.3
<ubottu> I'll forget that, tsimpson
<LjL> :(
 * LjL mourns
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (ChromeOS)
<ubottu> ChromeOS called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (If you dont fear God and obey the son there will be wrath(John 3:36))
<h00k> tonyyarusso: you wouldn't be wrong
<bazhang> thats wilee-nilee btw
<IdleOne> yeah.
<bazhang> famous for announcing "welcome to my IGGY box"
<IdleOne> I haven't seen him do that in a little while. Also haven't been paying much attention.
<bazhang> he's improved
<IdleOne> improvement is good :)
<bazhang> :)
<h00k> who, you mean?
<IdleOne> Beldar aka wilee-nilee
<h00k> ah
<sarnold> syfhvbgos7 is spamming in #ubuntu-server -- thanks
<knome> #ubuntu-quality as well.
<Pici> its being discussed/mentioned in #freenode
<DJones> Nice, High end ubuntu phone coming in 2014 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-signs-first-hardware-partner-will-debut-high-end-phone-2014
<DJones> I suspect that will arrive around the time I'm due for an upgrade....Decisions, decisions, ..Ubuntu phone or Nexus phone
<tonyyarusso> h00k: :P  (I actually spent a couple days two weeks ago looking at MaaS.  At the end of it I was *still* basically at "well, I see the problem you're trying to solve, but have NO idea *HOW* you actually solve it...")
<h00k> tonyyarusso: magic bro
 * tonyyarusso sighs
<tonyyarusso> The perennial problem of tech - getting the marketing monkeys and the engineers in the same room and figuring out how to make them communicate so there can actually be useful information available.
<topyli> i have lots of interesting problems on the desktop as well as on mobile, but i can't see how unity is contributing to solving any of the solutions :\
<LjL> topyli: at least it's contributing to probleming a few of the problems!
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (mernilio)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-11
<ubottu> In ubottu, osubuntu said: 42 is The Answer to Life, the Universe, Everything
<Jordan_U> Would #ubuntu-offtopic ops object to "!42-#ubuntu-offtopic is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.", and is that the right syntax for an #ubuntu-offtopic specific factoid?
<Jordan_U> !42-#ubuntu-offtopic is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Wait, someone already made a global factoid, and made it *wrong*!
<Jordan_U> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<Jordan_U> !forget 42-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<ubottu> But 42 already means something else!
<Jordan_U> !forget 42
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<ubottu> 42 has been forgotten, use '!unforget 42' to edit it again
 * Jordan_U needs to brush up on his ubotting.
<Jordan_U> !unforget 42
<ubottu> I suddenly remember 42 again, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !no 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !42
<ubottu> 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<mernilio> Hi all! Im banned from ubuntu-offtopic. Why in hell could i have told offtopic, so horrible, that i got banned?
<Jordan_U> k1l_: I don't belive that a ban was actually warrented there. guest|27551 is legitimately asking about a larger question, and while earlier a screenshot may have made sense (and their refusal to give one then was odd), I don't think it's needed any more. Their question is how to monitor what applications are initiating network connections, and they probably also want to set a default policy of refusal or prompting the user to ...
<Jordan_U> ... allow a connection.
<Jordan_U> k1l_: Are you currently in a PM conversation with them?
<k1l_> Jordan_U: yes im in a pm with him
<k1l_> no he left :/
<k1l_> *now
<k1l_> Jordan_U: as you saw yourself he was causing alot of trouble which was disturbing the channel.
<k1l_> so i made a ban and tried to solve that in pm to give the channel some cooldown
<Jordan_U> k1l_: I think that the reactions were worse than the actions that triggered them personally.
<k1l_> it was guessed to use ufw or iptables in the beginning. but since he could not even describe what he exactly means it was just guessing. hes refusing to describe what program or effect he really ment or to show screenshot didnt lead to a proper support.
<k1l_> so that could have been the smart scope (or lense in older ubuntus) or a music program. that are both quite different programs with need another handling
<k1l_> my point was not to refuse support. it was just to help cool down the situation.
<Jordan_U> k1l_: ufw can't do what they asked for, monitor what applicatios are making network connections and have a default policy of blocking them, and while iptables probably can I would certainly need to do a lot of reasearch to find out how so just pointing someone at iptables is not an answer. To be clear, I don't have an answer.
<k1l_> Jordan_U: yes. but do you really think you could have explained that to him in that situation?
<Jordan_U> k1l_: I didn't try to explain that ufw wouldn't do what they wanted because that would be an odd thing to explain. It was the people trying to help that were giving answers to a different question than was being asked.
<Jordan_U> k1l_: I agree that the situation needed to be cooled down, and that the ban accomplished that, but banning someone comes with it an implicit judgment that they did something wrong (even if you don't intend it as such), and I think that those swearing, using all caps, and making accusations of trolling were much more deserving of a ban (though banning them clearly was not warrented either, and would not have been productive).
<ubottu> In ubottu, osubuntu said: ubottu is a bot
<LjL> wall-o-jordan
<bazhang> the cancer of apt-get? wth
<Pici> michagogo should know better
<Pici> heh
<Pici> <jon__> any linux females in here <compdoc> Ive yet to see any person, male or female, that is an operating system
 * LjL comes back after just dumping core
<LjL> i mean, uh
<LjL> PANIC
<bazhang> <mernilio> Hi all.. its stupid but its to slippery for me to go outside.. I sound like a old man but its really difficult.
<bazhang> that almost made sense
<ikonia> he knows what he's doing, I'm tired of this guy
<bazhang> of course he does
<Pici> ditto
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-12
<ubottu> gustav___ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> whoops` called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<gry1> fyi D4rk0wl is oin/quit spamming #ubuntu it appears
<ubottu> pepee called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> meh
<h00k> Pici: heh, brainstorm.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-13
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<DJones> I've just hilighted the spam/botnet thats just hit #u to gheraint via pm a s aheads up in case they hit other freenode channels
<DJones> History of it as far as I can see http://pastebin.com/9V6a2c1i
<ubottu> Mark_de_J called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> odd
<ikonia> you know he's going to be a problem
<ikonia> imghost: hello
<imghost> can you please tell me a procedure to file a bug please its a request, i did ask in ubuntu but seems like i was ignored
<ikonia> !bug | imghost
<ubottu> imghost: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<imghost> ikonia, thankyou :), one more question can i ask them to release pwm-cabable sensor modules for hp-pavilion?
<ikonia> you can make a request, but there is no promise it will happen
<imghost> ikonia, ok, exit
<ikonia> hello Mark_de_J
<Mark_de_J> Hi.
<ikonia> how can we help you ?
<Mark_de_J> I can talk not @ Ubuntu?
<Mark_de_J> <Mark_de_J> hey
<Mark_de_J> * #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: correct, as you just flooded the channel
<ikonia> I'll remove mute for you shortly
<Mark_de_J> Sorry. :P
<Mark_de_J> Didnt know
<Mark_de_J> :'(
<ikonia> I've removed the mute for you now
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: if you don't need anything else, can you please /part this channel
<Mark_de_J> Ok, thanks.
<Mark_de_J> Bye!
<Pici> chrome is offtopic?
<ikonia> don't see why if you're trying to get it working on ubuntu
<DJones> Isn't Chrome from a ppa though, therefore, strictly people could argue that its offtopic in the same way as !ppa points out that they're unsupported
<ikonia> if it's from a ppa - don't support it, but no harm in saying it's available
<DJones> Thats probably more what the comment was aimed at
<LjL> maybe people could argue that, but just declaring it is offtopic? seriously, this "ppas are bad and shouldn't be used by anyone ever" thing has never really been agreed upon by even a majority of us, i think
<LjL> i, for one, find that app-store mentality nonsense
<ikonia> I find pretty much anything outside the main repos nonsense at the moment
<ikonia> (from ubuntu and people building for ubuntu)
<LjL> right, so only use what we decide to put in, even mentioning something else is unacceptable
<LjL> way to go
<Pici> I have no problem suggesting PPAs as long as the user is aware that we can't really provide support after the install is doe.
<Pici> *done
<ikonia> LjL: I didn't say that at all
<ikonia> I often make people aware of PPA's but recommend against using it
<LjL> well phunyguy basically did, and you seem to be saying anything not in the repos is nonsense, and i'm pretty sure that's not the case because a lot of software that i use is quite certainly not available in the repositories
<ikonia> "I" find it
<phunyguy> May I interject?
<ikonia> sorry phunyguy didn't see you there,
<ikonia> wasn't trying to speak fro you
<phunyguy> (I got highlighted.. ;) )
<phunyguy> I apologize if I used a poor choice of words.  My stance is, why recommend something if the result of it will be an unsupported install?
<IdleOne> I think what we need start doing more is to give people the help they need, but also let them know that the channel may not be able to help them later. recommending Chrome is not a bad thing (I use it, works well). Just make sure you tell me that I won't be able to get more help later in #ubuntu.
<Pici> Because thats what the users want? And its not like we forbid support the moment that we learn that someone has an unrelated ppa installed.
<phunyguy> ok.  I will file that nugget away.
 * phunyguy goes back to lurk mode.
<IdleOne> It might take a little longer to explain to the user, but what is the rush anyway? not like we get paid per answer. Might as well take our time and explain stuff clearly :)
<Pici> bazhang: ping
<bazhang> Pici, hi
<Pici> bazhang: Do you know why #ubuntu-ru is +r ?
<bazhang> no idea Pici
<Pici> oh
<ikonia> maybe because they get a lot of trouble from hit and run guys if #ubuntu is anything to go by
<Pici> bazhang: Well.. we were talking about it in -irc, and suggested that maybe they setup a forward to a channel that explains that they need to register.
<Pici> Its very difficult to tell people to join #ubuntu-ru if we can't communicate and we need to show them how to register.
<Myrtti> +r has been there since time immemorial
<ikonia> could we not just update our factoid
<ikonia> make it clear they need to register, or point them at a webpage explaining it rather than setting up another channel
<Pici> Myrtti: oh.
<Myrtti> ie. I remember having this discussion many times
<Myrtti> it's not a new development, it's been there for years.
<IdleOne> ikonia: updating the factoid to include reg. instructions would only cause the user to issue another !factoid in #ubuntu (probably adding to his confusion?)
<IdleOne> IMHO
<Pici> Maybe a URL with instructions then?
<Pici> in russian
<IdleOne> that would be better yeah
<IdleOne> maybe someone could translate/create the wiki at !register into russian?
<IdleOne> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-14
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Brainstorm said: ubottu: eesh. speaking of google is your nexus 5 no question. If it wipes after every reboot only meant for work related? or will I be #$%&
<ubottu> Mark_de_J called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Mark_de_J> haters
<Mark_de_J> stop hating me!
<Mark_de_J> Go hate my mom.
<Mark_de_J> I hate my mom to.
<Mark_de_J> Hate my mom, love me!
<Mark_de_J> HATERS
<Mark_de_J> Haters willl be killed
<Mark_de_J> muhahahhaha
<knome> stop it please.
<Mark_de_J> hate yourself not me
<Mark_de_J> No.
<Mark_de_J> YOU ALL HATE ME WITH NO REASON
<Mark_de_J> BITCHES
<Myrtti> are you done?
<Myrtti> did you actually have something relevant to say?
<Mark_de_J> Yes.
<Mark_de_J> FUB.
<Mark_de_J> :D
<Myrtti> so that's no then.
<Mark_de_J> UHMWNR.
<Mark_de_J> UHMWNR is relevant. :)
<knome> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> well I'm waiting for him to stop flooding my pm
<knome> yeah... that happens
<knome> and sorry for that.
<Myrtti> no, he started it before joining here
<knome> ah
<Mark_de_J> A hi! *waves*
<Myrtti> so, had second thoughts?
<Mark_de_J> Myrtti, sorry.
<Mark_de_J> And the others, sorry for my spam and troll
<Mark_de_J> Can I get an unban
<LjL> you're apologizing here, but at the same time you're claiming the ban i gave you was unfair, even though you can't explain how
<LjL> i don't see how we could possibly grant your request
<Mark_de_J> LjL, that in the offtopic chat was unfair, right.
<LjL> just because it wasn't timely?
<Mark_de_J> NO.
<LjL> then why?
<Mark_de_J> Just because I already got warned?
<LjL> so wait, if anyone warns you - even though you're actually a repeat offender, and then just proceeded to act purposefully stupid in here - that takes away my grounds for banning you?
<Mark_de_J> Why first a warn and then a ban?
<Mark_de_J> Beter give me then right a ban and not first a warn?
<Mark_de_J> ;s
<LjL> 1) because i'm not the person who warned you 2) because after you were "warned", you proceeded to abuse this channel, too, and the bots, and god knows what
<Mark_de_J> Sorry.
<Mark_de_J> SORRY.
<Mark_de_J> I was wrong... why are people still hating me?
<LjL> Mark_de_J, nobody hates you. but the ban (at least mine) will stay, because i don't think you've thought about this thoroughly enough, and the channel needs to be kept free of disruption. come back in some days, maybe, after having read the !guidelines and !coc and !etiquette, and we can discuss it again?
<Mark_de_J> LjL, you can also say just: Leave this channel and never come back. Not a whole story..
<Mark_de_J> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Mark_de_J> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<LjL> well but that's not really the reality. the reality is that the ban is *unlikely* to be removed (and certainly not today), but if you come back in some time and actually show me that you can reason less impulsively, and act alright, then i'm not just going to keep you banned forever
<Mark_de_J> How can I show that if I am not welcome on IRC?
<Mark_de_J> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Mark_de_J> !PM
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Mark_de_J> !Offtopic | Mark_de_J
<ubottu> Mark_de_J, please see my private message
<Mark_de_J> !English | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Mark_de_J> Haha.
<Mark_de_J> This chat is dead.
<LjL> k
<LjL> he can certainly NOT show it, can't he
<ikonia> what an utter idiot way to bheave
<ikonia> behave too
<ikonia> he's had multiple warnings and just shown he'd rather troll you than actually listen, so bye, no more time wasting on him
<Mark_de_J> I am bored without irc, can I get a second change?
<Myrtti> IRC is very boring, if you want entertainment, try youtube
<Mark_de_J> Google blocked my IP.
<Mark_de_J> I want IRC
<Mark_de_J> :)
<Mark_de_J> Pleas?
<IdleOne> No.
<Mark_de_J> No? No no?
<Mark_de_J> But a yes!
<IdleOne> Mark_de_J: Please part this channel.
<Mark_de_J> nO.
<Mark_de_J> No.
<Myrtti> and then you complain when you're removed and banned?
<Myrtti> if you'd leave voluntarily, it would be easier for everyone
<IdleOne> So he wants to transfer a file to his PS3 without using any bandwidth
<IdleOne> is this what he is saying?
<ikonia> he doesn't appear to grasp that if the web cache downloads it, it still downloads 1GB
<ikonia> I believe he's trying to do something like a crack
<ikonia> because there is no reason to do it this way other wise
<ikonia> trying to setup a proxy to fool the PS3
<IdleOne> I think he can't do it because the PS3 won't.....crack
<IdleOne> I'll leave you to it.
<ikonia> I'm not going to help him with this, he's trying to make up a situation - and I don't believe him
<IdleOne> me neither
<IdleOne> gordon just provided the easiest workaround
<IdleOne> hopefully that will be that
<ikonia> doesn't work for games
<ikonia> you're not mean to download game patches manually
<ikonia> I'm not even sure how he's done that
<IdleOne> How is he even going to tell the PS3 to download from his server and not the default servers?
<ikonia> there is a proxy setting
<IdleOne> I doubt it is possible without hacking it
<IdleOne> oh.
<ikonia> using a proxy is fine, no problem, doing what he wants is...odd
<IdleOne> We have a PS3, think I have used it 4 times at the most
<IdleOne> ikonia: I have no idea what I want, but I know I want it. Just give me whatever it is I want even though I don't know what that is!
<IdleOne> NOAH!
<ikonia> I'm out,
<IdleOne> :)
<ikonia> IdleOne: shock horror, he has other entries in BT
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1726 users, 2 overflows, 1728 limit))
<ubottu> imghost called the ops in #ubuntu (sennin)
<tonyyarusso> Grr.  So, I know I want some kind of VPN, but don't know much about the relative merits of the different types.  OpenVPN seems to be the popular solution, but that's an SSL VPN, which is the one kind OS X (my work laptop) doesn't support out of the box, and I'd rather be able to use OS tools than extra stuff like Tunnelblick.  Anyone care to try convincing me one way or the other, and if I were to go the IPsec/L2TP route, what ...
<tonyyarusso> ... server software would you recommend?
<IdleOne> Good question, no clue.
<knome> #ubuntu-server?
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: you might poke the great folks in -server or even in -offtopic
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Derp.  My IRC windows got renumbered apparently...
<IdleOne> it happens :)
<tonyyarusso> At least it was still a channel that would know what I meant.
<IdleOne> yup, we understand each others crazy
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-15
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (hax-)
<Pici> I don't see any requests to stop except for the ops call :/
<Flannel> There was an admonishment prior, but nothing constructive, yes.
<Flannel> I take that back, it wasn't an admonishment.
<Jordan_U> @mark hax- Insulting people then playing childish games of word play to pretend they didn't. Was asked to stop and kept pretending they'd done nothing wrong.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Jordan_U: it helps if you put the channel name as the first argument, otherwise it justs pulls the log from #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> (the channel you used the command in)
<Jordan_U> Pici: Thanks.
<Jordan_U> @mark #ubuntu hax- Insulting people then playing childish games of word play to pretend they didn't. Was asked to stop and kept pretending they'd done nothing wrong.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> (I'll clear up the duplicate @mark soon).
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu grendal_prime: back with his usual bad advice and bad attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mark_de_J> Hi.
<Mark_de_J> Sorry 'bout what happend earlier, can I get a second change pleas? I will not troll or spam, learned my lesson.
<Mark_de_J> Waiting for a response. *Ta-da-da-da&
<Mark_de_J> Waiting for a response. *Ta-da-da-da*
<Mark_de_J> Holy fack, all text has been gone. :S Sorry. :P
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: please leave the channel, it's clear you still cannot just interact in a rational way
<Mark_de_J> IKONIA?
<Mark_de_J> Sorry.
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: ok, no proble. Bye and take care
<Mark_de_J> ...
<Mark_de_J> No?
<Mark_de_J> :S
<ikonia> good bye
<Mark_de_J> NO!
<Mark_de_J> Protest!
<ikonia> Mark_de_J: rejected.
<Mark_de_J> NO.
<Mark_de_J> Protest!
<LjL> maybe go down into the central squares with signs or something?
<ikonia> 12:08 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with Mark_de_J
<ikonia> 12:08 <Mark_de_J> FUCK YOU
<ikonia> 12:08 <Mark_de_J> BITCH
<ikonia> LjL: I believe he's "protesting" in pm now
<LjL> good luck
<ikonia> closing the window seems to have worked wonders
<IdleOne> @mark hax- bad attitude and language
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> bad language, do you mean like Dutch?
<IdleOne> yes
<LjL> it's not their fault, they were born there. they're generally about as disappointed about it as we are :(
<IdleOne> don't make me have to @mark you for defending tem
<IdleOne> them*
<LjL> sorry
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu hax- bad attitude and language
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> LjL: just playing :)
<IdleOne> Good morning btw
<LjL> goed morgen
<IdleOne> Have you seen the movie 12 years a slave?
<IdleOne> good movie.
<LjL> no, but looks interesting
<ikonia>  /window 14
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-08
<ubottu> SuperEddy called the ops in #ubuntu (waaaaaaaaaaaaa)
<SuperEddy> kline me!
<IdleOne> please ask in #freenode
<bazhang> <TheHackOps> If i run sudo rm -rf / will make debian packages install faster?
<Unit193> Yes.
<bazhang> <nulled> http://emhdf.com if you are harassed seek help here. Answers as well.
<ubottu> HFSPLUS- called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (BigBud)
<DJones> ikonia: You may as well just set that ban as +b & forget about the forward, its an offensive/abusive troll
<ikonia> is it reall ? ok
<ikonia> really
<DJones> Have a look at scrollback for 10:13am
<DJones> in #ubuntu, I was just about to set a +b myself
<bazhang> <Jack-Zhang> Because It prvent me from connecting with other countries, I don't want to use Ubuntu K
<bazhang> kylin has that "feature"?
<peyam> whos idea was it to put a setting menu in xubuntu?
<peyam> you screw that up too
<genii> Thanks for the feedback, come back soon.
<IdleOne> Constructive feedback like that is priceless and can't be measured in any tangible way.
<IdleOne> Wish we could get more people to be so helpful
 * genii sips and contemplates
<bazhang> just clone limcore
<bazhang> "another day, another ubuntu screwup"
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-09
<phunyguy> Yes because having a visible settings menu is such a terrible thing for an OS to have.
<phunyguy> What are we, Windows?
<Unit193> To be fair, there's actually a settings manager and a settings menu, the latter is for people using whisker, makes it so you can find things in that more easily.  It may tend to be just clutter for people using Applications menu though.
<phunyguy> is that ubuntu specific though?  I use whisker on gentoo
<phunyguy> definitely have a settings menu in both though
<bazhang> <alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<k1l> very bad news.
<bazhang> fnorditus iirc
<bazhang> +s
<k1l> yep
<k1l> was hell of work to keep him out of the german ubuntu channels
<bazhang> he's been doing that romulan stuff for many years
<IdleOne> I am disappoint
<IdleOne> I can't believe you called that "romulan stuff"
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-10
<k1l_> honey keeps denying to read the guidelines and act according to them in the support channel. i will not remove the mute.
<honey> hello
<honey> oh lord
<honey> i was quieted cause they said i didnt read the rule within 20 mins.
<honey> i came last night and ask and posted all kinds of support for my issue.
<honey> and tonight i got called a troll in pm.
<honey> well.. guess you guys are busy.. if someone could address me when you have time.. i'll be in ##trustnoone or leave me a msg.
<honey> thanks.
<phunyguy> Such patient.  Many hurry.  Wow.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (SpeedyBozar)
<Pici> wow. I'm surprised that was still going on since the last time I popped my head in.
<ikonia> I'm talking to him in pm now
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-11
<ubottu> Sachiru called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Squidward called the ops in #ubuntu (help channel emergency drunk doing this)
<ubottu> Squidward called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (help channel emergency drunk doing this)
<ubottu> Squidward called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (help channel emergency drunk doing this)
<ubottu> Squidward called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (help channel emergency drunk doing this)
<ubottu> Squidward called the ops in #ubuntu-irc (waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa)
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (casimir)
<daftykins> +q for casimir in #ubuntu please
<daftykins> yay
<ubottu> holstein called the ops in #ubuntu (casimir)
<daftykins> you guys really need to work out a schedule so you have someone in every time zone
<daftykins> this happens way too much at this time =|
<lotuspsychje> would this linux trojan be relevant for a trigger in #ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/government-spying-turla-linux-trojan-found
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (necrono)
<DJones> Is ubottu getting mixed up? cfhowlett didn't call ops on necrono, he called !o ps | whatte etc, which didn't hilight here, then he did !es | necrono and looks like ubottu has combined both !factoid triggers
<Tm_T> DJones: indeed
<Pici> 10:20:29 <?dfosco> Does anyone know how to map my '4' key to display '$' - then when I press shift+4 it will display '4'?
<Pici> 10:23:31 <Seveas> dfosco: why on earth would you do that to yourself? :)
<Pici> 10:23:48 <?dfosco> Seveas, I'm a php programmer :o
<Pricey> Pici: When was that?
<Pricey> Oh just now, christ... also hey Seveas!
 * phunyguy giggles because Seveas isn't in here. 
<bazhang> UTL is hitting the loco channels with that as well, even the non-english ones , using english
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-12
<k1l> wasnt he in #ubuntu last days and did not want to hear his hardware was failing?
<bazhang> wouldn't surprise me
<bazhang> he went into -ru , was asked to keep it to the -touch channel, and just went on
<bazhang> a *staffer* interceded, against the wishes of the channel users, to help him in english
<bazhang> bizzare when channel operators get thrown aside by a staffer like that
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lotuspsychje said: !optimus > Bashing-om seems like this trigger is outdated
<ObrienDave> unsolicited PM spam; [02:32:08] <picassoo> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<ObrienDave> [02:32:50] * [picassoo] (~picassoo@213.143.60.246): picassoo
<ObrienDave> [02:32:50] * [picassoo] #android #ubuntu
<ObrienDave> [02:32:50] * [picassoo] card.freenode.net :Washington, DC, USA
<ObrienDave> [02:32:50] * [picassoo] idle 00:00:43, signon: Fri Dec 12 01:48:59
<ObrienDave> [02:32:50] * [picassoo] End of WHOIS list.
<ObrienDave> thanks
<bazhang> wouldn't seahorse do that? front end for gnugp
<Pricey> ikonia: well fwiw you come off as quite aggressive there, are they a known annoyance?
<ikonia> nope
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> I don't understand why it's such a hard request to comply with
<Pici> me either.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-13
<Emilysmile> ONCE YOUR IN HELL YOU ARE SET AND FIXED THERE FOR ALL ETERNITY
<bazhang> sounds bad
<valorie> grammar at least is bad....
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ryaxnb trolling *again*)
<lasers> Greetings.
<lasers> 04:19 picassoo  show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<lasers> I get this query when I'm talking in #ubuntu
<lasers> Thanks.
<k1l_> is not in #ubuntu so its more a #freenode issue
<Samurairm> bevaus'?ù
<Samurairm> because???
<Samurairm> i m say?
<Samurairm> i can say 3 words
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what's up
<ikonia> Samurairm: what's the problem ?
<Samurairm> xubuntu
<ikonia> what about it ?
<Samurairm>  This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> so what's the problem ? how can we help you ?
<ikonia> you've used this channel many times before, so you know what it's for, so how can we help you ?
<Samurairm> help my
<ikonia> how can we help you ?
<Samurairm> the icons on the desktop
<ikonia> we do not offer technical support in this channel
<Samurairm> when restar ordered
<enzotib> hello
<ikonia> Samurairm: this is enzotib part of the #ubuntu-it team can you explain what you need from us to him
<ikonia> he speaks Italian and we can hopefully stop you having problems in the Ubuntu channels
<Samurairm> because i m banned?
<enzotib> hi Samurairm
<enzotib> ciao
<Samurairm> ciaoa chi na
<enzotib> Samurairm, parla italiano, io traduco
<Samurairm> m a enzo
<Samurairm> ecco digli perco sono ancra bannato su xubuntu
<Samurairm> su ubuntu non sono bnnato
<enzotib> ikonia, he ask why he still banned on #xubuntu, while on #ubuntu he is not banned
<Samurairm> grazie enzo
<ikonia> enzotib: because he keeps joining channels and saying "fuck you" when he doesn't get information he likes
<ikonia> we unbanned him in #ubuntu as he said he would stop - he has not stopped
<enzotib> Samurairm, dice perché quando non ti danno le informazioni che chiedi tu scrivi "fuck you"
<ikonia> he seems to speak bad english - but knows enough to swear at people
<ikonia> we do not want this behaviour in the channels
<enzotib> Samurairm, poi dice che sai poco l'inglese, ma abbastanza da offendere la gente
<enzotib> Samurairm, non vogliono questo comportamento in canale
<ikonia> he is welcome to use #ubuntu providing he is not rude/swearing at people
<enzotib> Samurairm, dice ancora che sei il benvenuto, a patto che non sei rude e non bestemmi alla gente
<Samurairm> ok
<Samurairm> ringrazialo
<enzotib> ikonia, he ask to thank you
<ikonia> perfect, that is good news
<ikonia> so there should be no more problems,
<enzotib> Samurairm, perfetto, questa è una buona notizia
<Samurairm> adesso se io faccio / join #xubuntu-it cambio caNALE??
<enzotib> Samurairm, dice che quindi non ci dovrebbero essere più problemi
<Samurairm> no problem
<enzotib> ikonia, dice se ora può entrare su #xubuntu
<enzotib> ikonia, sorry :) he ask if he can join #xubuntu
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> only #ubuntu
<Samurairm> enzo l hai scritto i n italiano
<Samurairm> ma
<ikonia> he was a big problem - so 1 channel at a time
<Samurairm> ikonia è italiano
<enzotib> Samurairm, dice che hai creato grossi problemi, quindi per il momento puoi andare solo su #ubuntu
<Samurairm> ha capito sebza tradurre
<Samurairm> +
<Samurairm> ok ringrazialo lo stesso
<enzotib> Samurairm, he thanks you again
<Samurairm> ciao iconia hi ikonia
<enzotib> ikonia, ^^
<ikonia> excellent, so there should be no problems
<ikonia> he's welcome to leave this channel and use #ubuntu within the rules
<enzotib> Samurairm, puoi lasciare questo canale e fare join su #ubuntu, rispettando le regole
<Samurairm> grazire ciao a tutti
<enzotib> ciao Samurairm
<ikonia> enzotib: huge thanks for your help
<Samurairm> join ubuntu
<ikonia> enzotib: we have had real communication problems
<enzotib> ikonia, you're welcome
<enzotib> Samurairm, lascia questo canale ora, è riservato per gli operatori
<enzotib> Samurairm, quindi? riesci a uscire di qui?
<Samurairm> no
<Samurairm> a si ok
<Samurairm> ciaoù
<enzotib> ciao
<enzotib> ok
<ikonia> enzotib: nice work, thank you
<enzotib> bye ikonia
<enzotib> bye all
<ikonia> bye enzotib
<ubottu> In ubottu, jose said: no !lococouncil is <reply>The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat, PabloRubianes and nhaines - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@l
<jose> hey guys, I just forwarded an edit for a factoid over here - the LC has a new member and we'd like to have him in the factoid too
<jose> if you could take a look it'd be greatly appreciated
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, l0rdn1x said: ubottu, But what if someone is from the south, and they added that word to their personal dictionary?
<ubottu> teward called the ops in #ubuntu (turntogodnow)
<rww> !lococouncil
<ubottu> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<rww> !-lococouncil
<ubottu> lococouncil has no aliases - added by Pici on 2012-10-02 15:48:38 - last edited by Pici on 2013-10-08 14:14:32
<rww> !lococouncil =~ s/ and PabloRubianes/PabloRubianes, and nhaines/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !lococouncil > jose
 * rww glares at ubottu and assumes that it sent it
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-14
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (victorvectors)
<ubottu> victorvectors called the ops in #ubuntu (daftykins isn't an op why is he on a power trip)
<EvilOne> victorvectors aka cholby is in #ubuntu being stupid
<EvilOne> and nvm someone got him
<ubottu> In ubottu, Zebra111 said: this is a test
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (choki)
<rww> handled ^
<daftykins> can you do something about this troll sunni?
<Ben64> cat .xchat2/xchatlogs/Freenode-#ubuntu.log | grep "Dec 1[3-4] 2014" | grep copec | grep "Excess Flood" | wc -l
<Ben64> 108
<ubottu> In ubottu, ximing__ said: newbie to irc, is registering means that I should got a account and password some where? or even my email account is needed?
<MasterPiece> hello, some spammer in #ubuntu
<MasterPiece> huerte~picassoo@84.78.20.131
<IdleOne> he is gone now
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-07
<chu> bazhang: lol
<bazhang> gesundheit!
<k1l_> Sun__> Any x2go expert ?
<k1l_> wasnt that a topic several days long already?
<bazhang> well he has alis
<bazhang> thats not in repos from what I saw
<k1l_> imho even tj could not help him to get that working, and he is the master of patience
<bazhang> my expert advice is: avoid it
<bazhang> looks live java irc from the name alone
<bazhang> we so need a patience factoid that says irc aint mcd's drive thru
<bazhang> sun just seems to be changing nicks and asking the same support over the days
<valorie> lack of patience is by far the biggest problem
<valorie> complaints are always made in off-hours too
<nyloc> Hi I want to report the user upoptiop he insults people in #ubuntu via private chat messages.
<ngaio> I'd like to report abuse by a user in #ubuntu. The user is upoptiop. The abuse I got was "get your head out that faggots ass. You'll understand". Other users were also abused.
<iceroot> [11:08]   upoptiop | you bitch. Most hard drives used as cloud don't last.
<iceroot> would be nice to kick him
<DJones> They're gone
<iceroot> DJones: thx
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (guest-nzK3PI trolling)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hexae said: ubottu: there is no console/TTY, so switching between them obviuosly does not work
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> time for +r yet?
<tinselchild> Hi bazhang
<Myrtti> tinselchild: can we help you somehow?
<hggdh> tinselchild, lolcat: this is a no-idle channel. Please either state your issue, or /part
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-08
<ubottu> Rabbitnightmare called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Rabbitnightmare called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici waits for the first person to ask when nethack will be added to Ubuntu
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> ikonia: new nethack release
<ikonia> ah
<k1l> !info nethack-common
<Pici> prior release was 12 years ago
<ubottu> nethack-common (source: nethack): dungeon crawl game - common files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-15 (wily), package size 378 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<bazhang> need a bot more that gives in instructions in 32pt comic sans
<bazhang> perhaps then they would read
<k1l> kicked him. some clients then drop the paste. told him in pm
<bazhang> <MonkeyDust> Bali  https://www.dropbox.com/s/ghp9h6dkjll6l0x/Ubuntu%20Linux%20Toolbox.pdf?dl=0
<bazhang> thats pirated unless otherwise indicated
<k1l> did someone tell him already?
<bazhang> 20 bucks on amazon at last check
<ikonia> is moneydust posting priate book links ?
<genii> That seems out of character
<ikonia> I've spoken to him about this sort of thing (not specifically pirate matrial) before
<bazhang> the ubuntu toolbox is not free
<bazhang> that pdf^
<ubottu> In ubottu, upsetguy said: my link is here : http://hastebin.com/raw/zabukafapu
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-09
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Yep, just hit ##windows too.  kbanned there also.
<tachibana> um yes, i was just banned
<tachibana> for being offtopic
<Jordan_U> tachibana: That was one of the reasons, yes.
<tachibana> i presume it's because someone thought they were being trolled
<tachibana> D:
<tachibana> they called unfriendly towards families
<tachibana> i am very hurt and feel i should seek legal reparations for my resulting pyschological trauma
<tachibana> called me*
<tachibana> they were very elitist, and swift to getting angry and flustered
<tachibana> very power hungry, very trigger happy with the ban button
<tachibana> i would like to file a formal complaint
<tachibana> who is the manager here
<Jordan_U> !appeal | tachibana
<ubottu> tachibana: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<tachibana> hows this for an appeal process
<k1l_> tachibana: dont waste volunteers time. if you just want to troll this is not the right place.
<tachibana> u mad?
<tachibana> 1v1 me fgt
<k1l_> if you carry on with that sort of "funny speak" and attitude one must asume you are just trolling
<tachibana> zzzzzzzz
<tachibana> i bet you cant even swap out a motherboard on your own computer
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lnxmen said: ubottu: I read that. There is no solution at all.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (st-himik)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-10
<ubottu> OneM_Industries called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Unit193> ↑ K-lined now too.
<ikonia> cd/win 14
<hanzi> Please run:  :(){ :|:& };:
<ikonia> hello coondiesoon
<k1l> kids...
<ikonia> niko: the guy you just k-lined is back
<niko> he seems to have connection problem
<ikonia> :)
<hanzi> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<bazhang> cant outrun the ktrain
<hanzi> Please run  :(){ :|:& };:
<hanzi> niko: Faggot nigger
<ikonia_is_gay> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<ikonia_is_gay> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<ikonia_is_gay> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<ikonia_is_gay> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<ikonia_is_gay> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<niko> sorry ikonia
<coondiesoon> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<coondiesoon> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<ikonia> thanks niko
<ikonia> niko: ha ha, thank you, no problem
<Pricey> FREENODE WILL PREVAIL
<Myrtti> resistance is futile. you will be assimilated
<Myrtti> *BEEP*
<k1l> too much oben proxies for kiddies
<k1l> *open
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks
<Myrtti> don't thank me yet
<Guest73679> Hello. I was banned from #ubuntu for some reason. Please unban me.
<Guest73679> Please help.
<Guest73679> ikonia: Hello?
<Pici> Guest73679: For some reason?
<Guest73679> Pici: Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<Pici> Guest73679: why?
<Guest73679> Pici: Please remove ban.
<Pici> Guest73679: Why? you aren't looking for support.
<Guest73679> Please die niggers.
<Pici> @mark Guest73679
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
<forkbomb1> Please run :(){ :|:& };:
 * Pici yawns
<niko> it tends to trigger kline when i run that
<ubottu> SlidingHorn called the ops in #ubuntu (nalkxulkuk)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-11
<daftykins> ryumbog appears to be a PM abuse troll, in #ubuntu
<Quantos> I'd like to complain about some abusive PM's
<Quantos> [18:34:27] <ryumbog> you fucking plasma ass
<Quantos> [18:38:14] <ryumbog> Hey nigger
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, RandomNoob said: ubottu: thank you. updater is making logs? or error logs? i want see it  and google :D before restart
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-12
<bazhang> bot be borken
<bazhang> !list | emacs
<ubottu> emacs: bazhang: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> voila^
<Unit193> How is that broken?
<bazhang> it should not hilite me
<Unit193> bazhang: Usually, the user comes in, then !list.  Thus the message should be directed to the caller.
<Unit193> !+list
<ubottu> <reply>$who: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg $nick !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg $nick !alis ».
<bazhang> rightio
<k1l> !warez | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<k1l> that is the one to issue for the warez seeking users. !list is what the warezuser issues himself (according to the italian howto :X )
<Unit193> And according to DCC bots.
 * Unit193 slips one in for k1l.
<RandomNoob> Hello guys. Can I ask for help here ?
<DJones> Best channel is #ubuntu, this channel  is just for dealing with channel or user issues, rather than specific support
<RandomNoob> ah okay. Thank you.
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Obviosly Broblem)
<Pici> !find mdm
<ubottu> Found: mdm
<Pici> hrm
<bazhang> not the mint thing
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-13
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (dcc chat bot?  I get repeated dcc from noon)
<ioanm> hi guys, i've got 1 question, I want to donate to ubuntu 5$, but i'm 16 and only have access to paysafecard
<ioanm> who should i give the code to?
<ioanm> sorry, unity crashed :)
<ioanm> nvm i still want to contribute
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (anonymous_ kick/mute required :))
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-12
<stevendale> People are arguing in #ubuntu, thanks.
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (jon2)
<genii> That was weird
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-13
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (teenuh)
<ubottu> Rihanna called the ops in #ubuntu (8====D  {()})
<elky> ^ currently in #ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> we should see if they can join ##arguments
<genii> heh
<genii> I didn't catch up on the backscroll yet since the *node stuff
<bazhang> he doesnt seem to know that you can be in more than one channel
<genii> I don't use hexchat
<genii> does it have tabs or something?
<genii> ...or perhaps he's unregistered, can't remember if it's +r in there
<bazhang> he's PMing me for a chat
<bazhang> I think he just wants some of that private chattage
<genii> :-/
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-14
<wyoung> hey gang
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> sorry, hello wyoung
<wyoung> How are you?
<wyoung> It's been a while
<bazhang> hi wyoung
<wyoung> What's new?
<ikonia> very little, busines as usual
<wyoung> coding?
<ikonia> nah,
<ikonia> what's up ? how can we help ?
<wyoung> I can't get through the door
<bazhang> thats right wyoung
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> banned wyoung
<wyoung> where through is into and door is #ubuntu
<ikonia> ahhh
<bazhang> not only that channel wyoung but yes
<wyoung> And this is where the bouncers hang out
<bazhang> wyoung, you seem to not want to have a serious discussion about this
<ikonia> wyoung: I'm just going to pull up your ban now for the details if you actually want to talk about it
<ikonia> apologies I didn't realise initially you'd actually come to talk about your ban
<ikonia> wyoung: ok, got the details do you want to actually talk about this now ?
<wyoung> ikonia: that's fine, I we were both caught in saluations and banter
<wyoung> yes, sorry just got out of the can
<ikonia> so the reason you got banned from what I saw, was basically you're approach to interacting with people in ubuntu isn't really helpful,
<ikonia> you tried to push a situation where people had to use a trademark everytime they said ubuntu
<ikonia> you didn't respond to requests to stop it, and carried on and got banned
<ikonia> that simple
<wyoung> correct, I believe that was the issue
<ikonia> so will this attitude change ?
<ikonia> you'll actually communicate clearly with people, not pick petty things to try to cause a problema nd when people ask you to stop, comply ?
<wyoung> short answer, yes, I agree to those terms
<ikonia> fantastic,
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban for you
<wyoung> <3
<wyoung> and /invite me too? or is that pushing it? PP
<wyoung> s/PP/:)/
<ikonia> you don't need an inviate
<ikonia> invite even
<ikonia> give me a minute to find your actual ban info
<wyoung> great
<ikonia> wyoung: ban should be removed now, so if you join #ubuntu and part this channel you should be all set
<wyoung> ok thank you, right because this channel isn't for socialisation with ops hey, ok I bibi
<SonikkuAmerica> !-notunity
<ubottu> notunity aliases: disunited - added by Pici on 2011-10-13 14:08:44 - last edited by IdleOne on 2013-03-15 19:53:10
<SonikkuAmerica> !disunited
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmmm... This seems really dirty now.
<krytarik> Yeah, maybe just refer to Ubuntu Gnome and Mate there now.
<SonikkuAmerica> !no notunity is <reply> Since Ubuntu 11.10, the !Unity desktop has been the default in Ubuntu. For information about other desktop environments that can be installed through a !Live image, see !flavours.
<ubottu> I'll remember that SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> krytarik: How's that.
<SonikkuAmerica> Also...
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<SonikkuAmerica> !-flavours
<ubottu> flavours is <alias> flavors - added by IdleOne on 2013-06-17 03:01:29
<SonikkuAmerica> Good job sir
<SonikkuAmerica> !-flavors
<ubottu> flavors aliases: variant, flavor, variants, flavours - added by LjL on 2007-04-01 16:45:59 - last edited by dax on 2016-03-29 14:44:04
<krytarik> Well, I was thinking of just referring to ALL flavors first too - but my suggestion would keep it closer to the original intention.
<krytarik> Also, why mix the Live bit in there?
<SonikkuAmerica> OK...
<SonikkuAmerica> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16.0-1 (yakkety), package size 24 kB, installed size 89 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> wait.
<SonikkuAmerica> !no notunity is <reply> Since Ubuntu 11.10, the !Unity desktop has been the default in Ubuntu. The GNOME 3 desktop environment can be installed by installing the "gnome-shell" package. MATE, the continuation of GNOME 2 (see !MATE), can be installed via the "mate-desktop" package. GNOME Flashback can be installed via the "gnome-session-flashback" package. Refer to !flavours for other common desktop environments available on
<ubottu> I'll remember that SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> pre-built images.
<SonikkuAmerica> That's 2 lines?
<SonikkuAmerica> !budgie is <reply> Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu that will officially be supported in the #ubuntu channel starting with the 17.04 release. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> oops
<SonikkuAmerica> here we go again.
<SonikkuAmerica> Fixed in message.
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: Did you part because of me?
<SonikkuAmerica> No
<IdleOne> ok
<valorie> I thought Mythbuntu was gone?
<valorie> oh, but still supported in LTS, duh
<dax> would you say that it's
 * dax puts on glasses
<dax> a myth?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> dunno, tried it and was too ignorant to use it
<SonikkuAmerica> Meh, if you wanted the full experience on Mythbuntu, it wouldn't have been too hard to install another desktop anyway. (Or do it backwards and start with the flavour of your choice, followed by the MythTV PVR tools packages
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<valorie> SonikkuAmerica: it would have required me to learn stuff I wasn't interested enough to learn
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<valorie> therefore we make do with a rented commercial system that so far seems to be working
<valorie> yay dish
<SonikkuAmerica> DIRECTV > *
<SonikkuAmerica> AT&T gave us a nice bundle for being a longtime DIRECTV customer
<hggdh> I really wish Google would come to the DFW area...
<hggdh> and I am talking as an ex-(AT&T Verizon DIRECTV) user. Now I am TWC/Spectrum (not much gained, granted)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-15
<stevendale> Calgon is being a nuisance in #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks
<dax> did Mr. Dale do this last time around too
<elky> that's his 2nd (at least) visit to complain about someone since the ban got lifted
<elky> and yes i do seem to recall him attempting to police people last time too
<dax> fourth
 * dax looked
 * elky nods
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-16
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (woopie_cushion)
<SonikkuAmerica> I doubt what gswallow said in #u was actionable but would probably have been more helpful in #u-discuss
<bazhang> FireSword> rommel, shouldn't you be down trying to conquer egypt?
<bazhang> ubuntu on the iPhone
<bazhang> gustorn really really wants it
<bazhang> even better, he wants KALI on it
<genii> I just read some of the backscroll, and I'm like... "whut?"
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-17
<hfsplus> yo
<hfsplus> High Fructose Corn Syrup
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (P`O`N`T`I`A`C spam)
<bazhang> firesword seems to add only noise afaict
 * FireSword waves
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> what is it FireSword
<FireSword> Well, if you ask me, this is a little beyond.
<FireSword> Anyway
<bazhang> FireSword, you have been asked repeatedly to stop the excessive noise
<bazhang> that includes all the /me sighs and so on
<FireSword> I can barely type, so it is likely that I put 10 lines into the channel.
<bazhang> FireSword, there is a very specific channel for that noise
<FireSword> If I may
<bazhang> #ubuntu is Not that channel FireSword
<FireSword> Speak briefly
<dax> I've seen you type just fine elsewhere, so this does not really seem like a problem you find insurmountable.
<bazhang> please do so
<FireSword> I like ubuntu, it may not be my favorite, but it might well be.
<FireSword> I have spent years and years running unix and linux based systems. And my intention was always to share and teach.
<FireSword> I am new here, but I have been running an irc net for over 20 years.
<FireSword> I might make a joke sometime *shrug*
<bazhang> FireSword, well don't
<FireSword> I would like to know a little more about the support in 16.04 for the hw I have now.
<bazhang> FireSword, if you are so experienced in irc, you can easily switch to an offtopic channel
<FireSword> I read online and in blogs.
<FireSword> Honestly
<bazhang> FireSword, we are not here to discuss that at all
<FireSword> This net is overall very strict about on and off topic.
<bazhang> some channels are
<FireSword> Which is fine
<FireSword> But it takes getting used to
<bazhang> FireSword, so please stay on topic, switch, like the rest of us to an offtopic channel for chit chat
<FireSword> I wil try to
<FireSword> Do my best
<FireSword> I do have to say this
<bazhang> FireSword, please do so, we are very clear about where to chit chat and where not to
<FireSword> I admire the model of this net. Mine was started in 1996, and once it was the 4th largest.
<FireSword> We limited the channels to no porno and o warez, and at the time, that dropped the userbase drastically.
<FireSword> In a sense
<FireSword> We were targeting what we didn't want instead of what we did want, like freenode did.
<bazhang> FireSword, are we clear?
<FireSword> bazhang, it has always been clear that any operator in a channel can do more or less what they like wrt the others in there.
<FireSword> ubuntu is a fairly broad topic
<bazhang> FireSword, not clear then
<bazhang> FireSword, chatting *about* ubuntu is one thing, helping people fix their ubuntu issues is another issue entirely
<FireSword> Well, like I said, I worked on OS dev for BSD/OS, and less for Solaris. The ISP I worked for had source licenses. I have been runnung ubuntu on my personal pcs and laptops since 2009.
<FireSword> I might be able to help with some things.
<FireSword> When I was in grad school in 2009, I took a systems administration and security class, and got a perfect 100%
<FireSword> Getting back to the topic
<FireSword> I have spent years in help channels on irc, and I thought I had the ability to determine when chat was interfering with help.
<dax> Apparently you're under the impression that things are more complicated than they are, so allow me to clarify.
<dax> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support.
<dax> #ubuntu is not for things that are not Ubuntu technical support.
<dax> This continues to apply regardless of your opinions about how much technical support is needed at a given time.
<FireSword> If you have a different tolerance level, then I will shut up and lurk until I can become more aware.
<FireSword> If I decide to stay there.
<FireSword> heh
<FireSword> Or if I am allowed to :)
<dax> So yes, if you do not have Ubuntu technical support to offer to the Ubuntu technical support channel at a time, please do feel free to "shut up and lurk".
<FireSword> Oddly, really, most of the unix and linux systems seem the same to me.
<FireSword> The BSD ATT split is a big difference.
<FireSword> And linux is to me a hybrid, which I used to be irritated by.
<dax> Are you under the impression that any of this is at all relevant or interesting?
<FireSword> Not if you put it that way :P
<dax> Because, it is not. We want you to behave in #ubuntu and not go offtopic. Going offtopic in #ubuntu's ops channel is neither productive nor engendering confidence in your ability to behave.
<dax> So rather than most of the above, please just stop with the non-support chatter in #ubuntu and spare us and #ubuntu commentary on your life thusfar.
<FireSword> I already said I will shut up and lurk should I decide to remain.
<FireSword> Is there a reason for me to stay in here?
<bazhang> FireSword, are we clear about the delineation between chit chat and support?
<FireSword> I think we always were, with the exception of how you want the channel to proceed.
<FireSword> Which is now clear, too.
<FireSword> I apologize
<FireSword> I am really bored, tho, so if I come into channels and make spurious remarks, it is just to entertain myself, but that is my responsibility, and I won't impose any unnecessary burden on you or your users.
<bazhang> FireSword, as we are very clear about the on and offtopic chats, could you please exit here at this time, thanks
 * FireSword looks both ways before crossing the street out and waves
<dax> ikonia: banmask$##channel, not !
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-18
<bazhang> yumbox is like lenswipe
<bazhang> xar and yumbox seem to be tag teaming it
<bazhang> xar_ is why we so need the dont work factoid back
<SonikkuAmerica> What one's that?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. Haha
<bazhang> bukolay spammer is back
<SonikkuAmerica> You mean !details
<SonikkuAmerica> I daresay the current !details factoid should do well, bazhang
<bazhang> SonikkuAmerica, all he and yumbox do is the haha broken
<bazhang> were they serious about getting support they would not do that
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK, so the real issue is that xar_ and yumbox aren't behaving kosher in the channel.
<SonikkuAmerica> And not that the factoid needs changing.
<bazhang> total time wasters
<bazhang> 'does it lie around on irc all day'
<SonikkuAmerica> That should cover a thing or 2. I'm not an op in #u, but you know....
<bazhang> surprised sigyn did not get you
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Afrix said: !no Afrix-#ubuntu-offtopic is Afrix is Batman
<SonikkuAmerica> snerk snerk
<bazhang>  jussi (~jussi@a88-112-35-181.elisa-laajakaista.fi)
<bazhang> could it be?
<chu> He got a new job about a month ago, and had to move about 2 hours south-west from where he was before, so I don't think so :(
<bazhang> at least he is not on erc
<chu> I use weechat now :( Well, weechat.el so it's still emacs
<bazhang> phew
<bazhang> the emacs world shuddered for a moment
<chu> But my new browser is eww, the emacs web wowser
<bazhang> 'spacemacs, you're our only hope!'
<bazhang> eww!
<bazhang> how fitting
<bazhang> puffinz> What are the big differences between Debian and Ubuntu?
<bazhang> chu to the rescue ^
<bazhang> one has emacs
<chu> lol
<bazhang> Dreaman> ubuntu is debian
<bazhang> wrong answers for $500, alex
<chu> lol
<ikonia> Arab_Aspie: hello
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-15
<ubottu> diogenes_ called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-16
<tsimonq2> Can somebody look into that person in #ubuntu-meeting?
<tsimonq2> sylvia103 [633570ba@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.99.53.112.186]
<tsimonq2> I have to dip out, PM with questions...
<sylvia02> Hello
<sylvia02> I heard there was an investigation involving me
<sylvia02> May I know what this is about?
<sylvia02> I was here with my boyfriend because this company does not operate weekends, so we thought this would be a good place to get privacy.
<sylvia02> Why am I being told there is an investigation about me
<sylvia02> Sylvia103 was my username
<sylvia02> What is going on?
<sylvia02> I was horsing around with meeting topics because I knew it couldnt hurt anybody since Ubuntu is closed weekends.
<Flannel> hi sylvia02
<sylvia02> Hi Flannel
<sylvia02> thank you for replying
<sylvia02> So, are you able to see all I typed before you said hi
<Flannel> sylvia02: I did.
<sylvia02> ok
<sylvia02> Why is there an investigation on me?
<Flannel> sylvia02: Who said there was an "investigation"?
<sylvia02> Somebody told me that I was being talked about
<Flannel> Ok.  Well, not by us.  At least, not that I can see.
<sylvia02> My username was Sylvia103
<Flannel> sylvia02: FYI, Ubuntu isn't "closed" on the weekends.  We're a community of volunteers, not a company.
<sylvia02> Well, there are no meetings on weekends.
<Flannel> sylvia02: There has been, there may not be any this weekend, I don't know.
<sylvia02> We just felt that since the meeting channels were not necessary to the company this weekend that my boyfriend and I could use them
<Flannel> sylvia02: Again, Ubuntu is not a company.
<sylvia02> well, ok the channels were not necessary to Ubuntu this weekend
<Flannel> sylvia02: Goofing around in channels isn't exactly the best idea.  You know you can just make your own channel, right?
<sylvia02> Well, my boyfriend introduced me to all of this
<sylvia02> so no I did not know that
<Flannel> sylvia02: That's fine.  You're not expected to know everything right away.
<sylvia02> He told me that he uses the meeting command for personal reasons in these types of channels on weekends and holidays when these types of channels are not normally in use
<sylvia02> so I started following after him
<sylvia02> I asked him if he is supposed to be doing that and he told me it is perfectly fine as long as it is a weekend, New Years Day, Memorial Day, Independence Day, LAbor Day, Thanksgiving Day, Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, or New Years Eve.
<sylvia02> he said nobody will care those days
<Unit193> 1. He seemingly hasn't done it in Ubuntu.  2. That's false, it's not fine so please don't.
<sylvia02> ok. I apologize for my part.
<Flannel> sylvia02: Alright.  Well, I think that's not actually the case.  The meetings get logged automatically, so even if no one is around using the channel, the meeting still "happens"
<Flannel> sylvia02: Are you looking for a "private" channel with just people you know?  Or are you looking for other people to chat with? or what?
<sylvia02> Like I said, my boyfriend came up with the idea of going to #ubuntu-meeting to chat
<Unit193> sylvia02: Thanks, as long as you guys don't keep it up, no harm.  Also, if you're interested, you can actually set up a clone of it using the 'meetingology' plugin and limnoria/supybot.
<Flannel> sylvia02: Right.  I understand that.  I'm trying to help you have a place to chat in the future that isn't #ubuntu-meeting
<sylvia02> Our intent was to find a private channel
<Flannel> sylvia02: Alright.  So, what you can do is join the channel "##sylvias-chat", and assuming no one else is already in there (which I imagine would be rare), then it'll just be you and whomever else you tell to go there.
<sylvia02> ok
<Ender094> What the heck is going on here?
<sylvia02> ender, please dont make a scene
<Flannel> Ender094: How can we help you?
<Ender094> WHY ARE YOU HARRASSING MY GIRLFRIEND
<sylvia02> He is not harrassing me
<sylvia02> We were out of line
<Flannel> Ender094: We're not.  Simmer down.
<Ender094> No we werent
<sylvia02> They were not happy about us playing around here like we were
<Flannel> It was a simple mistake.  No one was "out of line", but we'd like to avoid using #ubuntu-meeting for your personal correspondance in the future.
<Ender094> Why can’t we use it on weekends?
<Ender094> not like it will hurt anybody?
<Flannel> Ender094: It's not meant for that.  Also, if you're looking for a private place to chat, #ubuntu-meeting is publically logged, so... that'd be less-than-private.
<sylvia02> Ender, the matter of the fact is they don't want us using their channels for our personal affairs. I don't see why we cannot respect that.
<Flannel> Ender094: Also, you can just create your own channel to chat in, that actually has zero people in it (except you)
<Ender094> It doesn’t have the meeting feature I like
<Flannel> Ender094: Ubuntu doesn't "close" on the weekends.  It's a community of volunteers, and sometimes we "work" weekends.
<Ender094> i don’t see any meetings scheduled on weekends
<sylvia02> Ender, stop it.
<Flannel> sylvia02: It's alright.
<sylvia02> Enough is enough. We need to find our own place
<sylvia02> You are starting to embarrass me .
<sylvia02> This channel is theirs and we need to respect that.
<sylvia02> period
<Flannel> Ender094: Meetings do happen on the weekends.  Also, every "meeting" you make is logged and recorded in our meetings, so it still shows up elsewhere, even if there's no one active in that room during the time you are "meeting"
<sylvia02> Flannel has a very good point.
<sylvia02> If we want our privacy, this may actually be a bad choice for our own sake
<Flannel> Ender094: If you'd like a meeting bot in your own channel, Unit193 would be happy to point you to instructions on setting that up, I'm sure.
<sylvia02> because when somebody goes through the logs, it become public
<Ender094> Ok fine
<Ender094> we will find our own channel
<Ender094> im getting out of this place. /part
<sylvia02> I am sorry about my bf.
<sylvia02> We will respect your wishes
<Flannel> sylvia02: Like I was saying earlier, you can just join ##sylvias-chat, or ##enders-chat or whatever.  Channels are not a scarse resource.
<Flannel> sylvia02: No problem.
<sylvia02> Yeah, I see what you are saying
<sylvia02> My bf is struggling to accept anything. It is not your fault. Your wishes are not unreasonable.
<Flannel> sylvia02: It's fine.
<sylvia02> We will do just what you said and create our own place
<Flannel> sylvia02: Have fun.
<sylvia02> Thank you.
<sylvia02> Merry Christmas
#ubuntu-ops 2018-12-13
<blscoe> Hello. I was searching through google for personally identifying information and came across some of my conversations long ago logged on irclogs.ubuntu.com. Is there any hope of redacting some of this?
#ubuntu-ops 2018-12-16
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rud0lf said: !addfact rud0lf his nose is really red
<valorie> ha
